# Scottish Fitba'



## Kaizer_Soze (Jul 12, 2019)

For the football fans north of the border what's your thoughts for the upcoming season ? -

Prem - Can't see anything other than 8 in a row for Celtic, would like to see a close race but will it happen ? I doubt it, I would reckon a 10 point or so gap to Rangers with Aberdeen / Hibs / Hearts and Killie fighting it out for Europa slots. The usual bottom 6 with Hamilton to go down.

Champ - The toughest one to call, Dundee Utd must be favorites although Dundee and Inverness will also fancy their chances, a mid-table scrap behind the top 3 with Alloa and Arbroath to finish bottom 2, one down automatic, the other in the play-offs,

Lge 1 - My team (Raith Rovers) seem to have made a few decent signings during the summer however we don't have the budget to compete with Falkirk who I think may just edge a close fought race for the title, Airdrie and Clyde to take the other play-off places but (I hope) Raith will prevail there, Dumbarton to go down.

Lge 2 -  Probably the most unpredictable league of them all, will be interesting to see how Cove Rangers get on in their first season, I reckon they might have a decent chance here, Cowdenbeath and Albion to scrap for bottom place.


----------



## ger147 (Jul 12, 2019)

Prem - Celtic won 8 in a row last season, going for 9 this season... #oops


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 12, 2019)

I know it's bold, but I'm gonna go out on a limb and predict a league title win for Celtic.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 12, 2019)

I'll predict Rangers. I like Stevie G. His 100% all in attitude. If he can make sure his team ends each game with 11 men on the pitch they will finish top!


----------



## Kaizer_Soze (Jul 12, 2019)

ger147 said:



			Prem - Celtic won 8 in a row last season, going for 9 this season... #oops 

Click to expand...

my bad


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 12, 2019)

I'm thinking Rangers will push Celtic close - with St Johnstone battling with Hibees, Kille, Dons and Jambos for seats on EasyJet flights to weird places.


----------



## Slab (Jul 12, 2019)

Lets face it even if Rangers get back to a competitive level its still a one horse race (i.e the old firm will win the league for the next 20 years) The kind way to describe it is _'two sides to the same coin'_

There will never be a Leicester scenario in the foreseeable future (they still had many tens of millions to play with) celtic are a country mile ahead in terms of budget & rangers are too reliant on gerrard getting loan deals off his name, as their attendances allow them to pay higher wages than everyone, except their city buddies

The rest are playing for scraps/pride/derby games and maybe a cup run, same as its been for decades

Roll on the new season


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 14, 2019)

I think it could be quite an interesting season Aberdeen, Rangers, Killie, Hearts, Hibs and Saintees all capable of taking points off Celtic.
I think Lennon made a mistake in returning to Celtic, never go back is one of my golden rules.
I have a feeling after the Cup final result that Hearts will step up a gear in 2019/20. They have the bones of a good team and have made some good signings without splashing the cash.
Dundee Utd for championship. Raith and Falkirk to kick on after really low points in their history.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 19, 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/49040717

Not great for Kilmarnock but amazing for the Welsh part timers


----------



## Kaizer_Soze (Jul 19, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/49040717

Not great for Kilmarnock but amazing for the Welsh part timers
		
Click to expand...

Very poor result, some of the 'lesser' teams up here regularly fall at the 1st hurdle in Europe, hopefully Celtic and Rangers can kick on and make the group stages in their respective competitions, could do with the co-efficient points to stop teams having to enter in these very early rounds, Aberdeen had a decent result but I think they will struggle to make the group stages.


----------



## Kaizer_Soze (Jul 21, 2019)

Well that's Raith out of the League cup, we can concentrate on the league now


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 22, 2019)

â€¦â€¦..and the much heralded Saintees.  shockeroony.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 22, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			â€¦â€¦..and the much heralded Saintees.  shockeroony.
		
Click to expand...

well...my Ross County supporting cousins will be chuffed...my St Johnstone supporting ones less so - with the Aberdeen and Elgin City ones and my Rangers supporting bro and niece having a giggle at our expense.  Never been easy being a Saintees supporter


----------



## smange (Jul 24, 2019)

I think the Premier league will be closer this season  but still think Celtic will win it in the end 

In the championship I'd love to say my team (Dunfermline) will win the league but with mostly a new squad and most of them being young I expect some inconsistencies although we will challenge for the play off places. I expect Dundee United to win it although their city rivals will run them close.


Falkirk should win the first division comfortably with their budget and the signings they've made, hopefully the wee team (Raith Rovers) will get promoted through the play offs as it'd be nice to have them back in same league as us

The second division is tough to call again but I expect it to be between Edinburgh City & Elgin but again Cove could surprise everyone 

And hopefully Stevie Clarke can work some of his magic and start getting some good performances from the national team which currently has in my opinion some of the best young players we have had at our disposal for a long time.

COYP!!


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 24, 2019)

smange said:



			I think the Premier league will be closer this season  but still think Celtic will win it in the end 

In the championship I'd love to say my team (Dunfermline) will win the league but with mostly a new squad and most of them being young I expect some inconsistencies although we will challenge for the play off places. I expect Dundee United to win it although their city rivals will run them close.


Falkirk should win the first division comfortably with their budget and the signings they've made, hopefully the wee team (Raith Rovers) will get promoted through the play offs as it'd be nice to have them back in same league as us

The second division is tough to call again but I expect it to be between Edinburgh City & Elgin but again Cove could surprise everyone 

And hopefully Stevie Clarke can work some of his magic and start getting some good performances from the national team which currently has in my opinion some of the best young players we have had at our disposal for a long time.

COYP!!
		
Click to expand...

Optimistic but I am unsure we will even make the play-offs. A year with both Dundee clubs and ICT will make it a tough slog with that young and, largely, inexperienced squad. 
Ayr will do their usual, great first half of the season then back off as they don't really want the cost of promotion, bit like QoS in that regard.

I plan to get to EEP more this coming year and hopefully the steak bridies won't be the highlight of each visit!


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 24, 2019)

Celtic at a canter, Sevco will finish further behind Celtic this season. Kilmarnock and Hibs will struggle with St J for the top six.

Inverness and Dundee to battle for top spot, Dundee Utd just seem to be in disarray these days.


----------



## smange (Jul 24, 2019)

GreiginFife said:



			Optimistic but I am unsure we will even make the play-offs. A year with both Dundee clubs and ICT will make it a tough slog with that young and, largely, inexperienced squad.
Ayr will do their usual, great first half of the season then back off as they don't really want the cost of promotion, bit like QoS in that regard.

I plan to get to EEP more this coming year and hopefully the steak bridies won't be the highlight of each visit!
		
Click to expand...

Lot of good things in pre-season but also like last weekend some dross (apparently played awful) but as we say it's a young and what looks to be exciting squad who will make mistakes at times but at least we seem to have a bit of a goal threat this season.

I will be over a few times for matches and I'm quietly optimistic we will be there or thereabouts for the play off positions!


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 24, 2019)

@smange Don't get me wrong, I think we will be thereabouts. Can't discount Partick either, they won't be standing still and still have a decent squad in relative terms (awful start last year was down to internal politics I am led to believe).

The inexperience showed last week with those mistakes being punished. I think that if we keep the squad together ad avoid serious injuries then they will learn, maybe not in time for this season but keep the youth and be stronger next year.


----------



## Kaizer_Soze (Jul 24, 2019)

smange said:



			I think the Premier league will be closer this season  but still think Celtic will win it in the end

Falkirk should win the first division comfortably with their budget and the signings they've made, hopefully the wee team (Raith Rovers) will get promoted through the play offs as it'd be nice to have them back in same league as us
		
Click to expand...

Would like to see that happen too, although I reckon we may run Falkirk pretty close, we seem to have a player in the young lad Keiron Bowie, broke his competitive duck last night at 16 years old, also Lewis Allan has chipped in with a couple in the league cup games, I doubt however either will match Nisbet's tally from last season, will be interested to see how many he chips in with in a higher league (albeit worse team ). 

Had a tenner on you guys to win the league cup group @ 10/3, looks like a good investment made


----------



## ger147 (Jul 25, 2019)

Good result for Celtic tonight in the CL qualifiers, I would say that's the first 2 rounds safely negotiated.


----------



## Kaizer_Soze (Jul 25, 2019)

ger147 said:



			Good result for Celtic tonight in the CL qualifiers, I would say that's the first 2 rounds safely negotiated.
		
Click to expand...

I'd also fancy their chances against Cluj or Maccabi Tel-Aviv. It's the final qualifying round that is a stinker.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 25, 2019)

Can't believe we are sweating on a result from East Fife.
Who is their Manager...â€¦.sign him up quick?

Darren Young seemingly, perhaps one to watch.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 1, 2019)

Yea, Fort William have won a game.
Good documentary about them called The Fort on the telly the other night.
Well worth a watch on catch up, pretty sweary though.


https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/49186402


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 1, 2019)

Sheffield United pay Â£20,000,000.00 for McBurney.
Gosh


----------



## Slab (Aug 1, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Sheffield United pay Â£20,000,000.00 for McBurney.
Gosh

Click to expand...

Yeah but its got about as much to do with Scottish fitba as a Cornish pasty


----------



## Slab (Aug 1, 2019)

In Scottish news Hearts sign up Steven Naismith on a 4yr deal (prob a bit long for a 32yr old but how else are you gonna persuade players like that to take a wage drop)


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 1, 2019)

Slab said:



			In Scottish news Hearts sign up Steven Naismith on a 4yr deal (prob a bit long for a 32yr old but how else are you gonna persuade players like that to take a wage drop)
		
Click to expand...

Manager within two years, is my best guess.
Had to laugh about him waiting for his last pay cheque from Norwich before he signed.
He will be getting the Scots a bad name.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 1, 2019)

Slab said:



			Yeah but its got about as much to do with Scottish fitba as a Cornish pasty 

Click to expand...

I could have sworn he plays for Scotland [occasionally]


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 1, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I could have sworn he plays for Scotland [occasionally]

Click to expand...

Born in Leeds and never played any club football in Scotland - so what are you shocked about exactly when a championship striker goes for Â£20mil to a Prem team ?


----------



## azazel (Aug 1, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Born in Leeds and never played any club football in Scotland - so what are you shocked about exactly when a championship striker goes for Â£20mil to a Prem team ?
		
Click to expand...

Because heâ€™s been worse than useless any time heâ€™s played for Scotland.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 1, 2019)

azazel said:



			Because heâ€™s been worse than useless any time heâ€™s played for Scotland.
		
Click to expand...

Only played 7 times and is still young - but done well in the championship so prob does better around better players


----------



## azazel (Aug 1, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Only played 7 times and is still young - but done well in the championship so prob does better around better players
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish patter.

Â£20m for McBurnie is daylight robbery. Would love to be wrong but he wonâ€™t get more than 5 goals this season.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 1, 2019)

Great result for Aberdeen tonight. Coefficient is getting better with every victory, guess that's all the Scottish teams can do now, try and improve the coefficient.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 2, 2019)

azazel said:



			Rubbish patter.

Â£20m for McBurnie is daylight robbery. Would love to be wrong but he wonâ€™t get more than 5 goals this season.
		
Click to expand...

Mind you the Rangers board think More[or]less is worth Â£30m 
That kind of accounting makes McBurnie look a total bargain.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 2, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Mind you the Rangers board think More[or]less is worth Â£30m 
That kind of accounting makes McBurnie look a total bargain.
		
Click to expand...

At least it wasn't a "mysterious" Chinese team this time. They at least named the team that "bid". 

Until it was established that they've already signed two strikers this week and are already at their full quota for foreign players.

The spin and bluster coming from that club is cringe worthy! You want to tell stories at least try and make them believable!

ðŸ¤£


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 2, 2019)

We never expected this sort of trouble....says company spokesperson.

Aye, just you then 

https://www.heraldscotland.com/news/17809756.rangers-fans-warned-sectarian-singing-pavillion-show/


----------



## IanM (Aug 2, 2019)

Both Old Firm contingents equally guilty. 

The blind spots and silliness is embarrassing


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 3, 2019)

IanM said:



			Both Old Firm contingents equally guilty.

The blind spots and silliness is embarrassing
		
Click to expand...

I don't think many Celtic fans were in the audience.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 3, 2019)

Good crowd at Tynecastle last night 15,000.
I am told that the Americans played very well, ran out of wind towards the end.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-49195487


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 4, 2019)

Hearts really are an anti-football side. A disgusting horrible thug side with no attempt to play football.

Honestly how can anyone watch Hearts throughout a season and not have bleeding eyes. Hoof and spoil the game. No attempt at passing, just blooter the opposition team into the stands and route one punts up the park. 

Levein really is a nasty horrible wee man without a clue. Got what you deserved today.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 4, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Hearts really are an anti-football side. A disgusting horrible thug side with no attempt to play football.

Honestly how can anyone watch Hearts throughout a season and not have bleeding eyes. Hoof and spoil the game. No attempt at passing, just blooter the opposition team into the stands and route one punts up the park.

Levein really is a nasty horrible wee man without a clue. Got what you deserved today.
		
Click to expand...

Aberdeen 18 fouls to Hearts 22...Possession 50% each...........sound like a close competitive game to me. 
Hearts 2=1 up with 10 minutes to go then young Hickey gets second yellow card and they give away a totally stupid penalty.
Never easy being a Hearts supporter.
BTW Levein is quite a big chap.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 4, 2019)

They just spoil every game and drag every team into a physical battle. 

They are a side incapable of playing football under Levein. A clueless individual who should have been hounded out of football when he played 0, yes 0 upfront for Scotland. 

Lump, lump, lump, punt, punt, punt. 

Genuinely how can any Hearts fan watch that every week, makes your eyes bleed. No wonder Scottish football gets such a bad press with idiots like Levein managing teams.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 4, 2019)

What's gone off with the Rangers game with part of the stand collapsing â˜¹ï¸


----------



## ger147 (Aug 4, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			What's gone off with the Rangers game with part of the stand collapsing â˜¹ï¸
		
Click to expand...

It was the roof covering the enclosure for disabled supporters.  A few Rangers fans jumped on top of the roof to celebrate when Rangers scored their injury time winner and the roof collapsed.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 5, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			They just spoil every game and drag every team into a physical battle.

They are a side incapable of playing football under Levein. A clueless individual who should have been hounded out of football when he played 0, yes 0 upfront for Scotland.

Lump, lump, lump, punt, punt, punt.

Genuinely how can any Hearts fan watch that every week, makes your eyes bleed. No wonder Scottish football gets such a bad press with idiots like Levein managing teams.
		
Click to expand...

Did you watch the cup final v Celtic, they played some pretty decent stuff for the first 70 minutes.
I would like to see that more often.
There is a good team in there somewhere, waiting to see daylight.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 5, 2019)

ger147 said:



			It was the roof covering the enclosure for disabled supporters.  A few Rangers fans jumped on top of the roof to celebrate when Rangers scored their injury time winner and the roof collapsed.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ‘â˜¹ï¸


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 5, 2019)

Always good to get the tricky one out of the way early....  Though not part of Tommy's plan for Tayside domination for us to be bottom of the league after match#1.  Suspect that we might not be the last team to get a tanking off the Hoops this season.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 5, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I know it's bold, but I'm gonna go out on a limb and predict a league title win for Celtic.
		
Click to expand...

Feeling pretty confident with this.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 5, 2019)

Looks like Aberdeen's McKenna is off to either QPR or Forrest.
Not a great move IMO, another year at Aberdeen would be more beneficial for all concerned.
Perhaps he is looking at what happened to McGinn.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 5, 2019)

Thinking that a point or two off the Govan Crew would do me just grand this season.  Doubt we'll get a sniff of anything off The Eastenders - then it's a case of slogging it out with the other likely suspects, winning some - losing some - sharing some.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 5, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Looks like Aberdeen's McKenna is off to either QPR or Forrest.
Not a great move IMO, another year at Aberdeen would be more beneficial for all concerned.
Perhaps he is looking at what happened to McGinn.
		
Click to expand...

Why does it look like that?

As far as I'm lead to believe there is NO release figure in his contract. 

Aberdeen have said he won't be going unless someone meets their valuation of the player who still has 3 years of his contract left. 

Also this "transfer request" news was broken by talk poop radio and the Sun, both hardly known for their exclusives and honesty. 

It's bad timing for Aberdeen with 2 other centre halfs out injured and a European game on Thursday night. Aberdeen can't even register a player in time for Thursday so I really can't see any English side getting McKenna this window.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 7, 2019)

Lafferty desperate to get back to Hearts...â€¦.no thanks.
I hope Rangers fans think that paying him around Â£60,000.00 a game was good value.
We did, the transfer fee helped pay for the new seats at Tynecastle.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 7, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Lafferty desperate to get back to Hearts...â€¦.no thanks.
I hope Rangers fans think that paying him around Â£60,000.00 a game was good value.
We did, the transfer fee helped pay for the new seats at Tynecastle.

Click to expand...

Rangers of recent years seem to be trying to become the Sugar-daddy of Scottish Football - the Â£500,000 Saints got from Rangers in 2016 for Michael O'Halloran was always good business - made better when we got him back as a free agent earlier this year.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 13, 2019)

That CFR Cluj are a good side. They must be if they've knocked Scottish Champions Celtic out of the Champions League.


----------



## User62651 (Aug 13, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			That CFR Cluj are a good side. They must be if they've knocked Scottish Champions Celtic out of the Champions League.
		
Click to expand...

A bad result  but Cluj are Romanian League champs the last 2 seasons, this stage of qualifying early in season anything can happen. Doesn't make Celtic crap overnight but disappointing for Hoops fans.....again.
Lets face it the chances of Celtic winning a Champions League any season start are about the same as Leicester winning the EPL..........hold on.


----------



## HankMarvin (Aug 13, 2019)

Yep just shows how bad Celtic are when they get pumped at home like that


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 13, 2019)

HankMarvin said:



			Yep just shows how bad Celtic are when they get pumped at home like that
		
Click to expand...

As a Rangers fan, does it not worry you that they are piss poor but still streets ahead of the Ibrox lot?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 13, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			A bad result  but Cluj are Romanian League champs the last 2 seasons, this stage of qualifying early in season anything can happen. Doesn't make Celtic crap overnight but disappointing for Hoops fans.....again.
*Lets face it the chances of Celtic winning a Champions League any season start are about the same as Leicester winning the EPL.*.........hold on.

Click to expand...

Think that you might be over-egging the pudding a bit to suggest that. Leicester were 5000-1 (I think) to win the PL. I'm willing to let you name your own odds on Celtic winning the CL and will take any bet you want you place on that.


----------



## HankMarvin (Aug 13, 2019)

GreiginFife said:



			As a Rangers fan, does it not worry you that they are piss poor but still streets ahead of the Ibrox lot?
		
Click to expand...

Looking at that game tonight piss poor is an under statement and I wouldn't compare them to any team after watching that.

Think they could now end up selling some more overpriced players but then again they may not be so overpriced after tonight.


----------



## User62651 (Aug 13, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Think that you might be over-egging the pudding a bit to suggest that. Leicester were 5000-1 (I think) to win the PL. I'm willing to let you name your own odds on Celtic winning the CL and will take any bet you want you place on that.
		
Click to expand...




ColchesterFC said:



			Think that you might be over-egging the pudding a bit to suggest that. Leicester were 5000-1 (I think) to win the PL. I'm willing to let you name your own odds on Celtic winning the CL and will take any bet you want you place on that.
		
Click to expand...

Leverkeusen won it, Ajax won it, Porto won it. Celtic won European Cup and made final of 2003 Europa League/UEFA Cup. Steaua Bucharest won European Cup too. Ajax went pretty far last season with a young team.
5000-1 is not short, don't think any bookies would offer longer odds, not unusual for a smaller team to get a good cup run now and again. 

You're promoting Colchester FC as you're a fan I assume - they don't win much but no-one's knocking them? Don't see the point of coming onto a thread just to knock the best side in Scotland because the EPL has better teams than any league bar Spain. No reason at all to expect a side from Romania should be well beaten by a club from Scotland.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 14, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



*Leverkeusen won it*, Ajax won it, Porto won it. Celtic won European Cup and made final of 2003 Europa League/UEFA Cup. Steaua Bucharest won European Cup too. Ajax went pretty far last season with a young team.
5000-1 is not short, don't think any bookies would offer longer odds, not unusual for a smaller team to get a good cup run now and again.

You're promoting Colchester FC as you're a fan I assume - they don't win much but no-one's knocking them? Don't see the point of coming onto a thread just to knock the best side in Scotland because the EPL has better teams than any league bar Spain. No reason at all to expect a side from Romania should be well beaten by a club from Scotland.
		
Click to expand...

Bayer didnt actually win it but can see the point youre making but i think there are subtle differences between the clubs you mention and Celtics situation 

Ajaz for example have won of the best youth production systems in world football and they are always producing World Class talent - and sometimes they hit a hot patch where they get about 5 or 6 of them in one go and their team is outstanding - happened in the 90's with the De Boers and Seedorff , Davids etc and then last year with De Jong , De Ligt amongst a few , and then Porto tap into the Brazillian market and unearth gems , they have done it for decades and again sometimes they get a good bunch together and do well - 04 for example

Celtic dont have either which doesnt help them but one of the biggest differences is the level of competitiveness - that past ten years 4 teams have won the Dutch league and there is a strong competition for the title between Ajaz , PSV and Feyenoord , in Portugal you have the strong rivalry between Benfica and Porto and its mainly only a couple of points between them - Celtic stroll to the league with not much competition , they are by far the strongest team in the league - you mention Celtic getting to the Europa League Final - was that not in the 2000's when Rangers were also strong and it was a yearly battle between the two and they both reached the final at some stage with both teams having some very good players - Celtic need strong competition , to help attract better telly money for the whole league and also the better players - if Celtic keep strolling to the league each year then the situation is going to get worse for them - the fans will celebrate 10 in a row then 11 in a row and thats great but it wont help them in European Comps - it maybe criminal to say but a stronger Rangers challenging them will make Celtic better


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 14, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Bayer didnt actually win it but can see the point youre making but i think there are subtle differences between the clubs you mention and Celtics situation

Ajaz for example have won of the best youth production systems in world football and they are always producing World Class talent - and sometimes they hit a hot patch where they get about 5 or 6 of them in one go and their team is outstanding - happened in the 90's with the De Boers and Seedorff , Davids etc and then last year with De Jong , De Ligt amongst a few , and then Porto tap into the Brazillian market and unearth gems , they have done it for decades and again sometimes they get a good bunch together and do well - 04 for example

Celtic dont have either which doesnt help them but one of the biggest differences is the level of competitiveness - that past ten years 4 teams have won the Dutch league and there is a strong competition for the title between Ajaz , PSV and Feyenoord , in Portugal you have the strong rivalry between Benfica and Porto and its mainly only a couple of points between them - Celtic stroll to the league with not much competition , they are by far the strongest team in the league - you mention Celtic getting to the Europa League Final - was that not in the 2000's when Rangers were also strong and it was a yearly battle between the two and they both reached the final at some stage with both teams having some very good players - Celtic need strong competition , to help attract better telly money for the whole league and also the better players - if Celtic keep strolling to the league each year then the situation is going to get worse for them - the fans will celebrate 10 in a row then 11 in a row and thats great but it wont help them in European Comps - it maybe criminal to say but a stronger Rangers challenging them will make Celtic better
		
Click to expand...

Two horse bigot battle won't make Scottish football better that is fact. 

Money talks. End of discussion, money has killed football and it will continue to widen the chasm between big clubs and provisional sides.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 14, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Two horse bigot battle won't make Scottish football better that is fact.

Money talks. End of discussion, money has killed football and it will continue to widen the chasm between big clubs and *every other club*

Click to expand...


Fixed that for you


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 14, 2019)

Back to discussing Scottish football, I'm not sure why Celtic can't see that in Bain they have a dreadful goalkeeper. A position that they MUST strengthen if they want to improve.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 14, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Two horse bigot battle won't make Scottish football better that is fact.

Money talks. End of discussion, money has killed football and it will continue to widen the chasm between big clubs and provisional sides.
		
Click to expand...

Money does talk - and Scottish Football needs to find a way to bring in more money - i doubt that the Telly deals in places like Holland and Portugal are that much bigger than what Scotland get yet both those leagues manage to produce a lot of quality players because its more competitive - having one team dominate does nothing for the league - 9 years now is it ? So they need to find a way to bring in more money to the league and telly deals help that - but to make the telly deal better then got to make the league more competitive - its a chicken egg scenario , get another team challenging and boost the appeal and a strong Rangers does that and then the other teams need to move up with it.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 14, 2019)

How can you compare Scotland to Portugal when Scotland has half the population of Portugal? 

TV deals are not suddenly going to give Dundee United Â£10 million to pay of debt and buy players. Home grown talent is picked off by wealthier clubs, the best Scottish football can hope for is to become a decent feeder league. No sugar daddy is coming in, no company is going to throw investment into a pee poor league for no return.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 14, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			How can you compare Scotland to Portugal when Scotland has half the population of Portugal?

TV deals are not suddenly going to give Dundee United Â£10 million to pay of debt and buy players. Home grown talent is picked off by wealthier clubs, the best Scottish football can hope for is to become a decent feeder league. No sugar daddy is coming in, no company is going to throw investment into a pee poor league for no return.
		
Click to expand...

Scottish football has the best attendance figures [pro rata/population] in Europe.
Attendance figures keep going up year on year, last year was an all time record.

Is that despite or because of TV.

I am a firm believer that you have to make money [profit] off your core product or you will ultimately fail.
You see clubs in the UK spending crazy money on bang average players, getting relegated whilst carrying a huge wage bill then going to the wall. I would include Ranger and Hearts in that group, but recent problems with great English clubs like Bolton, Portsmouth, Bury and Sunderland should sound a loud warning clanger.


----------



## Slab (Aug 14, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Money does talk - and Scottish Football needs to find a way to bring in more money - *i doubt that the Telly deals in places like Holland and Portugal are that much bigger than what Scotland get* yet both those leagues manage to produce a lot of quality players because its more competitive - having one team dominate does nothing for the league - 9 years now is it ? So they need to find a way to bring in more money to the league and telly deals help that - but to make the telly deal better then got to make the league more competitive - its a chicken egg scenario , get another team challenging and boost the appeal and a strong Rangers does that and then the other teams need to move up with it.
		
Click to expand...

Its not a pretty picture actually

Annual TV revenue per year in millions:



edit: this was last year and there's been increases but not enough to change the overall picture e.g Scotland are now on par with the Swiss

edit edit: for comparison the EFL (so no premier league) of Championship/Div1/Div2 TV deal would slot into 2nd spot on 120m


----------



## Slime (Aug 14, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			A bad result  but Cluj are Romanian League champs the last 2 seasons, this stage of qualifying early in season anything can happen. *Doesn't make Celtic crap overnight *but disappointing for Hoops fans.....again.
Lets face it the chances of Celtic winning a Champions League any season start are about the same as Leicester winning the EPL..........hold on.

Click to expand...

But they've been crap for many, many years.
They just happen to be in a crap league full of even crappier teams and have a crap manager at the helm.
Got beaten at home by a Romanian team whilst playing one of your better midfielders as a full back with defenders sitting on the bench.
Very strange.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 14, 2019)

To add a bit more info to this we need to take population into account. For the countries in the chart shown by Slab, in reverse order (2017 numbers)

Scotland 5.4m
Switzerland 8.4m
Norway 5.2m
Sweden 10m
Denmark 5.7m
Netherlands 17m
Belgium 11.3m
Portugal 10.3m

Norway and Denmark, in particular, have punched above Scotland in the tv revenue stakes but that may be because things are generally more expensive in those countries and so people accept paying more. Portugal is an interesting one. Twice the population but they bring in 8 x the revenue. Not a wealthy country either. Belgium also bring in 3 times the revenue from only 2 times the population.

Not sure what you can read into the numbers other than perhaps Scotland is not the football hotbed we perhaps thought. The teams are inevitably hamstrung by this though.


----------



## Slab (Aug 14, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			To add a bit more info to this we need to take population into account. For the countries in the chart shown by Slab, in reverse order (2017 numbers)

Scotland 5.4m
Switzerland 8.4m
Norway 5.2m
Sweden 10m
Denmark 5.7m
Netherlands 17m
Belgium 11.3m
Portugal 10.3m

Norway and Denmark, in particular, have punched above Scotland in the tv revenue stakes but that may be because things are generally more expensive in those countries and so people accept paying more. Portugal is an interesting one. Twice the population but they bring in 8 x the revenue. Not a wealthy country either. Belgium also bring in 3 times the revenue from only 2 times the population.

Not sure what you can read into the numbers other than perhaps Scotland is not the football hotbed we perhaps thought. The teams are inevitably hamstrung by this though.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder how much of a part population will play
England has 10 times the population of Scotland and a football TV deal worth 50 times that of Scotland 
(& the weird bit is that residents of each country pay the same amount for their TV sport packages to the same companies)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 14, 2019)

Slab said:



			I wonder how much of a part population will play
England has 10 times the population of Scotland and a football TV deal worth 50 times that of Scotland
(& the weird bit is that residents of each country pay the same amount for their TV sport packages to the same companies)
		
Click to expand...

There has to be some correlation I would have thought but clearly it is not everything. That is one for the relevant leagues to work out why they get so much less, why they are not attracting more viewers when other countries attract proportionately more.


----------



## Grogger (Aug 14, 2019)

The 10 in a row seems like even less of an achievement now


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 14, 2019)

Slime said:



			But they've been crap for many, many years.
They just happen to be in a crap league full of even crappier teams and have a crap manager at the helm.
Got beaten at home by a Romanian team whilst playing one of your better midfielders as a full back with defenders sitting on the bench.
Very strange.
		
Click to expand...

I'm interested to know what your thought pattern was behind this post. Just sounds like a condescending, almost smirking rant. Adds nothing to the thread right enough as most people in Scotland will admit that the standard of football isn't great, however it is what it is and we get on with it.


----------



## User62651 (Aug 14, 2019)

Grogger said:



			The 10 in a row seems like even less of an achievement now
		
Click to expand...

Still have to train, score the goals and win the games.

Juventus going for 9 in a row this season.
Bayern going for 8 in a row this season.
PSG have won 6 of the last 7 Ligue1 titles.

These are so called big leagues in Europe. One team dominating isn't so unusual. Hence the need and soon to be demand for a European Super League(s)?


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 14, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Still have to train, score the goals and win the games.

Juventus going for 9 in a row this season.
Bayern going for 8 in a row this season.
PSG have won 6 of the last 7 Ligue1 titles.

These are so called big leagues in Europe. One team dominating isn't so unusual. Hence the need and soon to be demand for a European Super League(s)?
		
Click to expand...

I'd suggest that is the last thing that football needs. More money to the rich, scraps to the rest. 

I'm of the opinion that Scotland, Scandinavian countries and others should walk from UEFA and start up on their own. Its clear that they're not wanted in European tournaments, the current set up means they will never ever compete.


----------



## Grogger (Aug 14, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Still have to train, score the goals and win the games.

Juventus going for 9 in a row this season.
Bayern going for 8 in a row this season.
PSG have won 6 of the last 7 Ligue1 titles.

These are so called big leagues in Europe. One team dominating isn't so unusual. Hence the need and soon to be demand for a European Super League(s)?
		
Click to expand...

Wouldnâ€™t say the French league is a big league. 

Wouldnâ€™t compare Bayern and Juventus with Celtic either. At least theyâ€™re being challenged unlike Celtic.


----------



## azazel (Aug 14, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			To add a bit more info to this we need to take population into account. For the countries in the chart shown by Slab, in reverse order (2017 numbers)

Scotland 5.4m
Switzerland 8.4m
Norway 5.2m
Sweden 10m
Denmark 5.7m
Netherlands 17m
Belgium 11.3m
Portugal 10.3m

Norway and Denmark, in particular, have punched above Scotland in the tv revenue stakes but that may be because things are generally more expensive in those countries and so people accept paying more. Portugal is an interesting one. Twice the population but they bring in 8 x the revenue. Not a wealthy country either. Belgium also bring in 3 times the revenue from only 2 times the population.

Not sure what you can read into the numbers other than perhaps Scotland is not the football hotbed we perhaps thought. The teams are inevitably hamstrung by this though.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder how many people in Portugal are happy to pay Â£Â£s per month to watch the Spanish league, or how many in Switzerland pay a fortune to watch French or German football? Sky has got Scottish customers over a barrel in terms of subscriptions, even more so now that they've won the rights back from BT for their half of the coverage. We're back to paying Sky a fortune for pretty crap coverage of our game just so they can throw the money at the English leagues and hand a relative pittance back. Until someone can solve that Scottish football will never get a decent TV deal.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 14, 2019)

azazel said:



			I wonder how many people in Portugal are happy to pay Â£Â£s per month to watch the Spanish league, or how many in Switzerland pay a fortune to watch French or German football? Sky has got Scottish customers over a barrel in terms of subscriptions, even more so now that they've won the rights back from BT for their half of the coverage. We're back to paying Sky a fortune for pretty crap coverage of our game just so they can throw the money at the English leagues and hand a relative pittance back. Until someone can solve that Scottish football will never get a decent TV deal.
		
Click to expand...

The tv revenue figures are for money going to those leagues, or individual teams in the case of Portugal, though. If people in Switzerland were watching the German leagues rather than their own then why would the broadcaster pay so much to that league? The money would go back to the German league for their rights, not the rights to the Swiss league.

Perhaps I have read the information incorrectly?


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 14, 2019)

Grogger said:



			Wouldnâ€™t say the French league is a big league.

Wouldnâ€™t compare Bayern and Juventus with Celtic either. At least theyâ€™re being challenged unlike Celtic.
		
Click to expand...

You're missing the point, nobody is comparing Celtic to Bayern or Juventus just pointing out that stronger leagues than in Scotland also are encountering periods of domination by 1 club.  This is the inevitable end game since the game become such a slave to, and beneficiary of in some ways, money.

The patronising comments from EPL fans always amuse me.  Nobody in Scotland compares the SPL to other European leagues favourably, just accept it for what it is and enjoy it for that.  If they are happy to do so then not sure why it bothers fans of the self titled "Best league in the world"?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 14, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			I'm of the opinion that Scotland, Scandinavian countries and others should walk from UEFA and start up on their own. Its clear that they're not wanted in European tournaments, the current set up means they will never ever compete.
		
Click to expand...

I think that is an interesting suggestion, although I don't see it happening. The odds are stacked against so many countries and in favour of so many others, it is certainly distorted.


----------



## Slab (Aug 14, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think that is an interesting suggestion, although I don't see it happening. The odds are stacked against so many countries and in favour of so many others, it is certainly distorted.
		
Click to expand...

It was talked about 10-15 years back (they even had a name for it but cant remember) but you're right, nothing came of it at that time


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 14, 2019)

Slab said:



			It was talked about 10-15 years back (they even had a name for it but cant remember) but you're right, nothing came of it at that time
		
Click to expand...

Atlantic league or similar.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 14, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Atlantic league or similar.
		
Click to expand...

If a European Super League kicked in do you see this being re-visited? I have no interest in watching a Super League, I don't watch the CL either for that matter, as I like domestic rivalry above European rivalry but a league breakaway would offer an opportunity for this to be looked at again if the appetite was there.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 14, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If a European Super League kicked in do you see this being re-visited? I have no interest in watching a Super League, I don't watch the CL either for that matter, as I like domestic rivalry above European rivalry but a league breakaway would offer an opportunity for this to be looked at again if the appetite was there.
		
Click to expand...

No idea but to quote Billy Connolly lesser teams are as welcome in European football as a fart in a spacesuit!


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 14, 2019)

NWJocko said:



			You're missing the point, nobody is comparing Celtic to Bayern or Juventus just pointing out that stronger leagues than in Scotland also are encountering periods of domination by 1 club.  This is the inevitable end game since the game become such a slave to, and beneficiary of in some ways, money.

The patronising comments from EPL fans always amuse me.  Nobody in Scotland compares the SPL to other European leagues favourably, just accept it for what it is and enjoy it for that.  If they are happy to do so then not sure why it bothers fans of the *self titled "Best league in the world"*?
		
Click to expand...

Nail on head Iain. An air of self-promotion about that one and if it were true, you would expect the teams from this "greatest league in the world" to dominate the premier continental tournament and it's lesser sibling. 
The reality is that since the inception of the premier league, finalists in the champions league AND UEFA/Europa League have been representatives of England on fewer occasions than [CL] Spain (16 finalists) and Italy (13 finalists) with England coming in third with 12 finalists in 27 years. For EL it's Spain 12 finalists, England 9 finalists and Italy 8 finalists in the same 27 years. So from 108 possible final participants (both comps), England have had a combined 21. Twenty one out of one hundred and eight opportunities. So maybe it's not as great as it's self-plaudits inform us. 

In Scotland, we know what we have as a product, we deal with it in realistic terms and I think we all know that it's going to be a one horse race for the top prize with 2 plus, maybe another, interchangeable 2, jockeying for second place. 

Celtic losing to Cluj is maybe a shocker to their fans but in realistic terms, it's no worse than Rangers defeats at the hands of European thoroughbreds such as Maribor NK or Progres Neiderkorn and something that can happen once you get past the first qualifying round, these teams are capable as Burnley found out after scraping through the first two rounds AET each time and then losing heavily to Olympiacos, who are hardly heavyweights these days. This is a team that finished 7th in the best league the world has ever seen. 

Man United for being the dominant force in England for best part of 10 years, managed to convert that dominance on the European stage once. Just once. In fact, in that 10 year period (92-02) They were the EPL's ONLY representative in the CL final.


----------



## Grogger (Aug 14, 2019)

GreiginFife said:



			Nail on head Iain. An air of self-promotion about that one and if it were true, you would expect the teams from this "greatest league in the world" to dominate the premier continental tournament and it's lesser sibling.
The reality is that since the inception of the premier league, finalists in the champions league AND UEFA/Europa League have been representatives of England on fewer occasions than [CL] Spain (16 finalists) and Italy (13 finalists) with England coming in third with 12 finalists in 27 years. For EL it's Spain 12 finalists, England 9 finalists and Italy 8 finalists in the same 27 years. So from 108 possible final participants (both comps), England have had a combined 21. Twenty one out of one hundred and eight opportunities. So maybe it's not as great as it's self-plaudits inform us.

In Scotland, we know what we have as a product, we deal with it in realistic terms and I think we all know that it's going to be a one horse race for the top prize with 2 plus, maybe another, interchangeable 2, jockeying for second place.

Celtic losing to Cluj is maybe a shocker to their fans but in realistic terms, it's no worse than Rangers defeats at the hands of European thoroughbreds such as Maribor NK or Progres Neiderkorn and something that can happen once you get past the first qualifying round, these teams are capable as Burnley found out after scraping through the first two rounds AET each time and then losing heavily to Olympiacos, who are hardly heavyweights these days. This is a team that finished 7th in the best league the world has ever seen.

Man United for being the dominant force in England for best part of 10 years, managed to convert that dominance on the European stage once. Just once. In fact, in that 10 year period (92-02) They were the EPL's ONLY representative in the CL final.
		
Click to expand...

Which league is the greatest league in the world?


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 14, 2019)

Grogger said:



			Which league is the greatest league in the world?
		
Click to expand...

Personally, I don't think there is one single one that can make that claim. They all have merits and drawbacks for me. Spain has a decently entertaining product at a technical level as did Italy once, German teams are sometimes a bit bland but get the job done. England have some very good teams but not technically a great spectacle whilst being very physical. France is a bit like Holland but with loads of money that seems to have appeared, not a great overall product to watch but the some of the teams can get the job done. 

Swings and roundabouts but, for me, at the moment Spain has the best product when coupled with performance 'beyond the borders'. 
All personal opinion.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 14, 2019)

GreiginFife said:



			Nail on head Iain. An air of self-promotion about that one and if it were true, you would expect the teams from this "greatest league in the world" to dominate the premier continental tournament and it's lesser sibling.
The reality is that since the inception of the premier league, finalists in the champions league AND UEFA/Europa League have been representatives of England on fewer occasions than [CL] Spain (16 finalists) and Italy (13 finalists) with England coming in third with 12 finalists in 27 years. For EL it's Spain 12 finalists, England 9 finalists and Italy 8 finalists in the same 27 years. So from 108 possible final participants (both comps), England have had a combined 21. Twenty one out of one hundred and eight opportunities. So maybe it's not as great as it's self-plaudits inform us.

In Scotland, we know what we have as a product, we deal with it in realistic terms and I think we all know that it's going to be a one horse race for the top prize with 2 plus, maybe another, interchangeable 2, jockeying for second place.

Celtic losing to Cluj is maybe a shocker to their fans but in realistic terms, it's no worse than Rangers defeats at the hands of European thoroughbreds such as Maribor NK or Progres Neiderkorn and something that can happen once you get past the first qualifying round, these teams are capable as Burnley found out after scraping through the first two rounds AET each time and then losing heavily to Olympiacos, who are hardly heavyweights these days. This is a team that finished 7th in the best league the world has ever seen.

Man United for being the dominant force in England for best part of 10 years, managed to convert that dominance on the European stage once. Just once. In fact, in that 10 year period (92-02) They were the EPL's ONLY representative in the CL final.
		
Click to expand...

Sky like to proclaim the PL as the greatest but then Sky have never been known to undersell, or keep in perspective, anything. Fans in England, on the whole, are not deluded about where the standard of the league is. There has been no European domination since the early to mid 80's, just the odd win or final. 

Don't take the hype from the Sky marketing dept to be representative of the views of all football fans, we are not daft.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 14, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Sky like to proclaim the PL as the greatest but then Sky have never been known to undersell, or keep in perspective, anything. Fans in England, on the whole, are not deluded about where the standard of the league is. There has been no European domination since the early to mid 80's, just the odd win or final. 

Don't take the hype from the Sky marketing dept to be representative of the views of all football fans, we are not daft.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I get that and its kinda the point I was making. There are deluded fans on both sides of the border. Those that sneer on inferior product with am air of arrogance. Whilst most in Scotland accept its shite, some think Celtic and Rangers should walk in to the group stages. 
My point was there are facts all over the place that prove delusion exists in the sneerers as well as the sneered at. 

Possibly clumsily made point, but I was on lunch and the mac & cheese had most of my attention.


----------



## smange (Aug 14, 2019)

It seems to me that the people who like to belittle the standard of Scottish football are the ones who donâ€™t actually watch it week in week out as opposed to fans of Scottish teams!

We (Scottish football fans) know what we have and where we stand in the football world and make no bones about being better than we are (apart from a good % of old firm fans that rate their teams way higher than anyone else)! We know the standard isnâ€™t the best and never will be. 

The fact is that for years teams from our wee country and I include the national side in this, actually punched way above their weight! What other country of our size can boast a team that has won the European cup, the European cup winners cup as well as runners up in these comps and has an international team that qualified, through the qualification system and not as holders or hosts, for FIVE world cups in a row? 

If you donâ€™t like Scottish football donâ€™t watch it, simple! 

But coming on here looking down your nose at it from a country with approx 10 times the population and god knows how many times the financial investment is getting very tedious!! 

Oh and Iâ€™ve seen many many piss poor games in the self proclaimed â€œbest league in the worldâ€


----------



## BrianM (Aug 14, 2019)

On another note, not a Celtic fan but Ryan Christie has been superb for them since he arrived, be surprised if other teams down south aren't looking at him.


----------



## Slab (Aug 14, 2019)

GreiginFife said:



			Yes, I get that and its kinda the point I was making. There are deluded fans on both sides of the border. Those that sneer on inferior product with am air of arrogance. Whilst most in Scotland accept its shite, some think Celtic and Rangers should walk in to the group stages.
My point was there are facts all over the place that prove delusion exists in the sneerers as well as the sneered at.

Possibly clumsily made point, *but I was on lunch and the mac & cheese had most of my attention*.
		
Click to expand...


Ok so this just got interesting



Are we talking the good ol' packet stuff or some home made effort?


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 14, 2019)

Slab said:



			Ok so this just got interesting



Are we talking the good ol' packet stuff or some home made effort?
View attachment 27976

Click to expand...

That's Lucifer's own right there Alan. It was work canteen but proppa elbow macaroni in a cheese sauce with grilled cheddar on top. Stuff of dreams, not that boxed abomination.


----------



## Slab (Aug 14, 2019)

GreiginFife said:



			That's Lucifer's own right there Alan. It was work canteen but proppa elbow macaroni in a cheese sauce with grilled cheddar on top. Stuff of dreams, not that boxed abomination.
		
Click to expand...

Tough to beat a really good proper one but as with Pot Noodles I've lost count how many packets of that kraft stuff I ate over the years. That powder cheese smells just like feet 

Anyway, back to the football .....


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 14, 2019)

Slab said:



			Tough to beat a really good proper one but as with Pot Noodles I've lost count how many packets of that kraft stuff I ate over the years. That powder cheese smells just like feet 

Anyway, back to the football .....
		
Click to expand...




Slab said:



			Tough to beat a really good proper one but as with Pot Noodles I've lost count how many packets of that kraft stuff I ate over the years. That powder cheese smells just like feet 

Anyway, back to the football .....
		
Click to expand...

I think the "smells like feet" bit is a nice segue back to Scottish Football...


----------



## Slime (Aug 14, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



*I'm interested to know what your thought pattern was behind this post.* Just sounds like a condescending, almost smirking rant. Adds nothing to the thread right enough as most people in Scotland will admit that the standard of football isn't great, however it is what it is and we get on with it.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps I didn't state my point of view very well.
It seemed to me that some people were surprised by Celtic's exit, but they've generally struggled for many years due to the fact that they are just not good enough.
This is due, in my opinion, to several factors.
The money isn't there, they play in a very poor uncompetitive league and, for those reasons, just can't attract decent players.
The crowd is Celtic's biggest weapon, their best player if you like.
Their own players don't play more than a handful of tough games throughout their season and, if they happen to find a decent player, he generally heads south where there is a better quality of football and much gold!
To cap it all, their manager, again in my opinion, was shown to be sadly lacking with his team selection last night.
I was not at all surprised by the result. 
My previous post was not in any way intended to be condescending and was certainly not a smirking rant.
It's not Celtic's fault, per se, they just don't stand a chance.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 14, 2019)

BrianM said:



			On another note, not a Celtic fan but Ryan Christie has been superb for them since he arrived, be surprised if other teams down south aren't looking at him.
		
Click to expand...

What?

The Ryan Christie who was rotting in the reserves/on the bench till McInnes took him on loan and developed him playing him week in week out.

Ryan Christie is a success in spite of Celtic.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 14, 2019)

Never go Back
I think Celtic made a huge mistake in re-appointing Lennon, cheap option from a bunch of cheapstakes.
He was hardly setting the heather on fire with Hibs.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 14, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Never go Back
I think Celtic made a huge mistake in re-appointing Lennon, cheap option from a bunch of cheapstakes.
He was hardly setting the heather on fire with Hibs.
		
Click to expand...

Never go back?? How many times has Levein been manager of Hearts??


----------



## BrianM (Aug 14, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			What?

The Ryan Christie who was rotting in the reserves/on the bench till McInnes took him on loan and developed him playing him week in week out.

Ryan Christie is a success in spite of Celtic.
		
Click to expand...

Granted he did excellent at Aberdeen, i think Inverness can take some credit also for developing him.
I just mean his performances are more 'highlighted' playing for Celtic.
There was a lot of guys i work with gutted when they couldn't get him back at Aberdeen.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 14, 2019)

ger147 said:



			Never go back?? How many times has Levein been manager of Hearts?? 

Click to expand...

Twice, so you get my point.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 14, 2019)

Levein is a manager????

ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜³


----------



## azazel (Aug 14, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The tv revenue figures are for money going to those leagues, or individual teams in the case of Portugal, though. If people in Switzerland were watching the German leagues rather than their own then why would the broadcaster pay so much to that league? The money would go back to the German league for their rights, not the rights to the Swiss league.

Perhaps I have read the information incorrectly?
		
Click to expand...

To try and be clearer, I wouldn't imagine people in Switzerland have no option but to subscribe to German football in order to watch their own leagues. Thats what happens in Scotland. There is no opportunity for us to subscribe to live Scottish football on tv without receiving English games as well and I would be pretty sure that Sky don't base the amount they pay to Scottish football on the amount of Scottish subscribers they have.

There is also an argument that Scottish football is prepared to accept whatever money Sky deigns to throw at it rather than standing up for its true worth by marketing itself properly, although beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 16, 2019)

Aberdeen were absolutely rotten last night, let themselves and the fans down. That said the Croatians were clearly a better team.


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 16, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Aberdeen were absolutely rotten last night, let themselves and the fans down. That said the Croatians were clearly a better team.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I was there!

Horrendous performance, as bad as I've seen since the dark old days of Skovdahl 

They were a decent side (nowhere near as good as we made them look right enough) and even if we had played well may not have won but it was a pathetic effort


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 16, 2019)

NWJocko said:



			Unfortunately I was there!

Horrendous performance, as bad as I've seen since the dark old days of Skovdahl 

They were a decent side (nowhere near as good as we made them look right enough) and even if we had played well may not have won but it was a pathetic effort
		
Click to expand...

He's too predictable is McInnes. 4-5-1 every bloody game. At times he tries to claim/dress it up as 4-3-3 but it's ultimately a 4-5-1!


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 16, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			He's too predictable is McInnes. 4-5-1 every bloody game. At times he tries to claim/dress it up as 4-3-3 but it's ultimately a 4-5-1!
		
Click to expand...

Yep I'm not a huge fan of his, the set up of the team from the start last night (before red card gave him an excuse) was a nonsense given we needed to score at least 3.  Cosgrove was completely on his own, wide players in the "apparent" 4-3-3 were nowhere near him.  Was very poor and predictable stuff from us sadly, nobody was at it though goals were very easy for them, even Lewis was poor for both.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 16, 2019)

Good game at Firhill, Hearts played some decent stuff in the first hour.
Nervy finish after Motherwell's goal but, in the end, just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## Slab (Aug 17, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Good game at Firhill, Hearts played some decent stuff in the first hour.
Nervy finish after Motherwell's goal but, in the end, just what the doctor ordered.
		
Click to expand...

You confusing fir park with firhill ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 17, 2019)

Slab said:



			You confusing fir park with firhill ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

 Not for the first time...â€¦...at least it is not called The GeezaBetta Stadium.

Looks like all todays League Cup ties are going to ET.
Celtic struggling against Dunfermilne.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 21, 2019)

Scottish fitba banter.
'Carlisle lost 2-0 and they were lucky to get the nil'


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 3, 2019)

So the bookies got it wrong for a change with the Old Firm prices.

Coundn't see rangers doing it myself and wish I had made a trip to the bookies. At least both sides have still got European football to look forward to.

And at least Ayr Utd going well again with a 3-2 win at the weekend. Mon the wee teams!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 3, 2019)

I see Rangers are back to the old ways, buying players that they cannot afford.


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 3, 2019)

Impressed with Gerrardâ€™s attitude towards Jones, good to hear a manager come out and say what he really means.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 3, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Impressed with Gerrardâ€™s attitude towards Jones, good to hear a manager come out and say what he really means.
		
Click to expand...

Gerrard has certainly been impressive as a manager.
Not too many good players become good managers on their first gig.
Rangers will do well to hold onto him.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 3, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Gerrard has certainly been impressive as a manager.
Not too many good players become good managers on their first gig.
Rangers will do well to hold onto him.
		
Click to expand...

Wondering how he is enjoying the jovial banter and gay badinage between Rangers and Celtic supporters - and whether he quite realised how close to the surface sectarian bigotry tensions are in Glasgow - as we saw surface out of the football grounds Friday-last in Govan.  And why he has to be very careful about what he says about Celtic and their fans.

Shameful and a complete disgrace to Scotland and exactly why my parents did not let me support either team when growing up in central Glasgow in the 1960s - and why I follow a wee team - St Johnstone.  Nearly 60 yrs on and it is still there. I wish I was surprised but I am not.  

And as the coaches headed back down the Ayr Road to Stranraer on Sunday - Oh Northern Ireland I do worry for you 

Meanwhile Saints lose to Killie...ah well.  Such is the cross that supporters of the smaller teams have to carry...


----------



## ger147 (Sep 3, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Wondering how he is enjoying the jovial banter and gay badinage between Rangers and Celtic supporters - and whether he quite realised how close to the surface sectarian bigotry tensions are in Glasgow - as we saw surface out of the football grounds Friday-last in Govan.  And why he has to be very careful about what he says about Celtic and their fans.

Shameful and a complete disgrace to Scotland and exactly why my parents did not let me support either team when growing up in central Glasgow in the 1960s - and why I follow a wee team - St Johnstone.  Nearly 60 yrs on and it is still there. I wish I was surprised but I am not.  

And as the coaches headed back down the Ayr Road to Stranraer on Sunday - Oh Northern Ireland I do worry for you 

Meanwhile Saints lose to Killie...ah well.  Such is the cross that supporters of the smaller teams have to carry...
		
Click to expand...

It was a clash between so called Republicans and so called Loyalists in Govan, not Celtic and Rangers fans.  There was no connection to a football stadium, there was no game on Friday night.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 3, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Wondering how he is enjoying the jovial banter and gay badinage between Rangers and Celtic supporters - and whether he quite realised how close to the surface sectarian bigotry tensions are in Glasgow - as we saw surface out of the football grounds Friday-last in Govan.  And why he has to be very careful about what he says about Celtic and their fans.

Shameful and a complete disgrace to Scotland and exactly why my parents did not let me support either team when growing up in central Glasgow in the 1960s - and why I follow a wee team - St Johnstone.  Nearly 60 yrs on and it is still there. I wish I was surprised but I am not. 

And as the coaches headed back down the Ayr Road to Stranraer on Sunday - Oh Northern Ireland I do worry for you 

Meanwhile Saints lose to Killie...ah well.  Such is the cross that supporters of the smaller teams have to carry...
		
Click to expand...

It'll never change while the Old Firm Football Association bury their head in the sands and poop themselves to do anything about it. It's amazing how Sevco have been given sanctions twice in Europe due to sectarian singing yet the Old Firm Football Association can't hear it or choose to continually ignore it. 

When the problem lies at the core of the body who are supposed to be running the game then it will never change.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 3, 2019)

ger147 said:



			It was a clash between so called Republicans and so called Loyalists in Govan, not Celtic and Rangers fans.  There was no connection to a football stadium, there was no game on Friday night.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I know and you make the point exactly - Loyalist and republicans - and to suggest that the same issues do not infect the main Glasgow teams - or that Celtic/Republicans and Rangers/Loyalists are not linked is a bit disingenuous.  Not all Celtic Supporters are Republicans and not all Rangers Supporters are Loyalists - but the inverse in both case cannot really be denied.  The seething sectarian bigotry may not be as visible in the stadiums these days - but as Friday night showed it is still there in Glasgow.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 3, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Yes I know - but to suggest that the same issues do not infect the main Glasgow teams is disingenuous.  It may not be as visible in the stadiums these days - but it is still there.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not suggesting anything of the sort.  My reading of your original post is that Celtic and Rangers are the cause of incidents like this and that is untrue in my opinion.

I like to stick to the facts and the fact is it was a sectarian incident between two opposing religious factions with no connection to football as a sport, a football match or any football clubs which you were clearly suggesting and that suggestion is at best disingenuous.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 3, 2019)

ger147 said:



			I'm not suggesting anything of the sort.  My reading of your original post is that Celtic and Rangers are the cause of incidents like this and that is untrue in my opinion.

I like to stick to the facts and the fact is it was a sectarian incident between two opposing religious factions with no connection to football as a sport, a football match or any football clubs which you were clearly suggesting and that suggestion is at best disingenuous.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry - I didn't mean to suggest in any way whatsoever that the clubs were actually responsible in any way for the incident.  I was simply saying that I was wondering whether Gerrard was aware of how close to the surface violent sectarian bigotry is in Glasgow outside of football - as exemplified in a larger scale than normal - by the Republican/Loyalist clashes last Friday evening.

The proximity of the clash to the OF game may well have been completely coincidental - though the possible presence in the city of supporters from NI up for the weekend and the game may have played a part?  I agree that this is nothing directly to do with the clubs.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 3, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Sorry - I didn't mean to suggest in any way whatsoever that the clubs were actually responsible in any way for the incident.  I was simply saying that I was wondering whether Gerrard was aware of how close to the surface violent sectarian bigotry is in Glasgow outside of football - as exemplified in a larger scale than normal - by the Republican/Loyalist clashes last Friday evening.

The proximity of the clash to the OF game may well have been completely coincidental - though the possible presence in the city of supporters from NI up for the weekend and the game may have played a part?  I agree that this is nothing directly to do with the clubs.
		
Click to expand...

Here's a wee summary of what's been going on, absolutely nowt to do with football.

https://www.heraldscotland.com/news...roup-promise-fightback-loyalists-govan-riots/

Still no idea why you think Steven Gerrard may be interested in this at all...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 3, 2019)

They were having Orange marches in Liverpool up to a few years ago, they may still have them. Whilst there is not the nastiness that exists in Glasgow on this issue Gerrard is not coming from a city where religion is totally alien. He will be very aware of how deep it runs in Glasgow.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 3, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			They were having Orange marches in Liverpool up to a few years ago, they may still have them. Whilst there is not the nastiness that exists in Glasgow on this issue Gerrard is not coming from a city where religion is totally alien. He will be very aware of how deep it runs in Glasgow.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, the lodge still march in certain areas and still go up to Southport for the day, with bands still coming from Northern Ireland and Glasgow to join them.

Maybe not as large as 20-30 years ago, but still going on. Thank God our football teams arent split down religious lines otherwise I fear that we would have exactly the same problems.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 3, 2019)

ger147 said:



			Here's a wee summary of what's been going on, absolutely nowt to do with football.

https://www.heraldscotland.com/news...roup-promise-fightback-loyalists-govan-riots/

Still no idea why you think Steven Gerrard may be interested in this at all...
		
Click to expand...

I KNOW the trouble last Friday had nothing to do with football and I haven't suggested for one moment that it was.   I was simply reflecting upon the underlying sectarianism in Glasgow and West of Scotland that the decades since the Good Friday Agreement have failed to kill off.  I had rather hoped it  would have by now.  And then we can reflect upon the fact that Rangers continue to get in hot water over the sectarian singing of some of their fans...

The two are not unlinked.  But what can the clubs do?  Not a lot I fear.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 3, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I KNOW the trouble last Friday had nothing to do with football and I haven't suggested for one moment that it was.   I was simply reflecting upon the underlying sectarianism in Glasgow and West of Scotland that the decades since the Good Friday Agreement have failed to kill off.  I had rather hoped it  would have by now.  And then we can reflect upon the fact that Rangers continue to get in hot water over the sectarian singing of some of their fans...

The two are not unlinked.  But what can the clubs do?  Not a lot I fear.
		
Click to expand...

I've still no idea why you think the manager of Rangers FC would be interested in a sectarian clash between so called Republicans and so called Loyalists.

If you want to discuss sectarianism in Scotland perhaps you could start a thread about it and leave the Scottish Football thread for discussing football matters?


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 3, 2019)

ger147 said:



			I've still no idea why you think the manager of Rangers FC would be interested in a sectarian clash between so called Republicans and so called Loyalists.

If you want to discuss sectarianism in Scotland perhaps you could start a thread about it and leave the Scottish Football thread for discussing football matters?
		
Click to expand...

What part of the obvious link is it your refusing to realise? Are you an employee of the Bias Football Association?


----------



## ger147 (Sep 3, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			What part of the obvious link is it your refusing to realise? Are you an employee of the Bias Football Association?
		
Click to expand...

You want Steven Gerrard punished by the SFA for the Friday night incident in Govan?


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 3, 2019)

ger147 said:



			You want Steven Gerrard punished by the SFA for the Friday night incident in Govan?
		
Click to expand...

Do you even know what you are arguing about anymore?


----------



## ger147 (Sep 3, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Do you even know what you are arguing about anymore?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think YOU do...

My point, my ONLY point was objecting to SINLH's linking of last Friday night's incident to football. He specifically described it as emerging from a football stadium and went to to explain that's why he wasn't allowed to support either Celtic or Rangers.

He linked the incident to football, Friday night had nothing to do with football...


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 3, 2019)

ger147 said:



			I don't think YOU do...

My point, my ONLY point was objecting to SINLH's linking of last Friday night's incident to football. He specifically described it as emerging from a football stadium and went to to explain that's why he wasn't allowed to support either Celtic or Rangers.

He linked the incident to football, Friday night had nothing to do with football...
		
Click to expand...

Why has it nothing to do with football when you clearly see club colours in some footage and a well known fraction is also heavily linked with the events?

The brain dead in this country just see a colour and spout vile and hatred. It's pathetic and kept alive by two teams and and a spineless organisation who refuse to do anything about it. 

Jack McConnell is right (and I had/have very little time for him) it's a cancer eating away at this country.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 3, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Why has it nothing to do with football when you clearly see club colours in some footage and a well known fraction is also heavily linked with the events?

The brain dead in this country just see a colour and spout vile and hatred. It's pathetic and kept alive by two teams and and a spineless organisation who refuse to do anything about it.

Jack McConnell is right (and I had/have very little time for him) it's a cancer eating away at this country.
		
Click to expand...

I repeat, it had NOTHING to do with football.  Feel free to disagree if you must, it's a free country...


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 3, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Why has it nothing to do with football when you clearly see club colours in some footage and a well known fraction is also heavily linked with the events?

The brain dead in this country just see a colour and spout vile and hatred. It's pathetic and kept alive by two teams and and a spineless organisation who refuse to do anything about it. 

Jack McConnell is right (and I had/have very little time for him) it's a cancer eating away at this country.
		
Click to expand...

Sectarianism,  like racism, is, as you  say, a cancer within society. 

But both these evils existed long before football. 

Indeed it could be claimed by the football authorities that sectarianism is the root cause of Scottish football's problems as without it would there have been the need for Celtic and Rangers and the identity they then provided to the two sides of Glasgow.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168924484449030146
The depths that some scum go to


----------



## ger147 (Sep 3, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168924484449030146
The depths that some scum go to
		
Click to expand...

The good news is the culprit will be banned for life by Rangers FC.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 4, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Wondering how he is enjoying the jovial banter and gay badinage between Rangers and Celtic supporters - and whether he quite realised how close to the surface s*ectarian bigotry tensions are in Glasgow - as we saw surface out of the football grounds Friday-last in Govan.*  And why he has to be very careful about what he says about Celtic and their fans.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies to @ger147 I can see how my post is ambiguous and how it could me misconstrued.

I thought it was clear that I was meaning the sectarian tensions that are about Glasgow *outside of *the football grounds (not simply *in *them) - but I can see that *surface* *out of the football grounds *is ambiguous.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 6, 2019)

Scotland playing Russia this evening at Hampden - must win tbh - come on lads!

I stood enough times on the slopes of the old place and so know what it feels like to be there - so I'll be in the ground in spirit (though probably hiding behind the sofa much of the time).

I know it's dead corny of the most supreme sort - and prove the madness of supporting Scotland - but it takes me back to better times - though also to another Russia game soon to come ...


----------



## ger147 (Sep 18, 2019)

Fernando Ricksen has died aged just 43 after his battle with motor neurone disease.

Tragic.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 18, 2019)

Very sad news about Ricksen - and at such a young age...such an awful disease.  I lost a very good friend to it - 9months I think it was from diagnosis to the end - and he too - like Fernando Ricksen was way, way too young.  Cruel.


----------



## casuk (Sep 18, 2019)

A horrible disease, 
Rest in peace Fernando


----------



## ger147 (Oct 3, 2019)

Good result for Celtic, undefeated after 2 games and top of their group.  Not so good for Rangers, took the lead but beat 2-1 in stoppage time and all 4 teams in their group have won 1 game each, gonna be a really tight group.


----------



## casuk (Oct 3, 2019)

Celtic were superb tonight could have and should have been 4 or 5 up topping a difficult group is always nice to see but still early yet, 
Tough one for rangers losing that goal in stoppage time, still open an group home games will be key for both teams


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 7, 2019)

Celtic not so superb against Livi...and Rangers spank the Accies to go top.  I'll never hear the end of it from my brother if they win the league.  But I shrug.  Rangers, Celtic win the league - same as it ever was.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 7, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Celtic not so superb against Livi...and Rangers spank the Accies to go top.  I'll never hear the end of it from my brother if they win the league.  But I shrug.  Rangers, Celtic win the league - same as it ever was.
		
Click to expand...

As I said in the English thread, at least our league isn't over already.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 7, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			As I said in the English thread, at least our league isn't over already.
		
Click to expand...

 ...and as for all the 'Let's laugh at the Scottish goalie' jibes...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 8, 2019)

Gerrard has done a great job with Rangers, very professional in all departments.
Surprised me a bit. 
Appointing Gary McAllister as his number two was a wise move, he probably gave Gerrard book and verse about working in Scotland.

Still unsure that Celtic appointing Lennon for a second stint was a clever move.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 8, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Gerrard has done a great job with Rangers, very professional in all departments.
Surprised me a bit.
Appointing Gary McAllister as his number two was a wise move, he probably gave Gerrard book and verse about working in Scotland.

Still unsure that Celtic appointing Lennon for a second stint was a clever move.
		
Click to expand...

Celtic will still win the league at a canter. Gerrard has done ok, wouldn't say great considering behind Celtic (and some distance behind at that) they have spent more than pretty much all of the other teams combined, money they seemingly don't have. Gerrard finishing anything other than a clear second would be poor. 
Like Gerrard, Lennon doesn't need to do much to get his side to win, the odd blip will happen (Livi) in the same way Rangers lost to Young boys. 

But Celtic will still win most stuff.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 10, 2019)

How many will Russia put past us tonight?

I'm going for 5 or 6 nil to Russia. Never seen such a dreadful Scotland squad/team in all my life.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 11, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			How many will Russia put past us tonight?

I'm going for 5 or 6 nil to Russia. Never seen such a dreadful Scotland squad/team in all my life.
		
Click to expand...

That was a positive result then.
Agree that was a dreadful lookingl Scottish team we have about three decent players at the moment, the rest are English Championship standard at the best.
I would stick with Clarke though, he seems to know what he is doing. Just hope he can get hold of some decent players.

Some comfort that the aggregate score for recent Russian games is 61-4.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 11, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			That was a positive result then.
Agree that was a dreadful lookingl Scottish team we have about three decent players at the moment, the rest are English Championship standard at the best.
I would stick with Clarke though, he seems to know what he is doing. Just hope he can get hold of some decent players.

Some comfort that the aggregate score for recent Russian games is 61-4. 

Click to expand...

Didn't think Scotland were playing that badly until Russia scored two tremendous goals. Two really top class finishes. Yes we defended deeply but thought the back 4 coped fairly well until that point. The boy Palmer at right back looked for more composed than O'Donnell ever did at right back so that is surely a positive going forward. Devlin did ok in his debut against Russia.

It was a tough game but we're certainly a team in "transition". Think Clarke will get it right once he works out his best 11.


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 11, 2019)

Discussing the game with my sil this morning he doesnâ€™t think the players are that bad, but he thinks the set up is wrong and asked me where Scotland trained,Iâ€™ve  no idea. 

His point is England , France, Germany etc changed 10 years ago having better training facilities and getting young players training with the senior players. 

Now Scotland havenâ€™t got the money to compare with these countries but if you take Iceland for a example they have fantastic training facilities.


----------



## IanM (Oct 11, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Some comfort that the aggregate score for recent Russian games is 61-4. 

Click to expand...

Beat me to it...


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 11, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Discussing the game with my sil this morning he doesnâ€™t think the players are that bad, but he thinks the set up is wrong and asked me where Scotland trained,Iâ€™ve  no idea. 

His point is England , France, Germany etc changed 10 years ago having better training facilities and getting young players training with the senior players. 

Now Scotland havenâ€™t got the money to compare with these countries but if you take Iceland for a example they have fantastic training facilities.
		
Click to expand...

They train at Mar Hall.


----------



## Grant85 (Oct 11, 2019)

Pretty depressing seeing anything about the National Team at the moment. 

They played reasonably well last night until the goal went in and then, that was it. 

I think I feel more hopeless now than I ever have about the side. Can't really see how we get out of this or improve. Russia are a bang average side and have absolutely taken us apart over the 2 games. 

Almost impossible to see how we would get close to qualifying - even assuming we got the most favourable draw possible. 

Used to be that we would always take it down to the last game, or even a play-off, but as things stand we are one of those teams making up the numbers that other sides will be looking at and saying 'that's 6 points from those games'.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 11, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			Pretty depressing seeing anything about the National Team at the moment. 

They played reasonably well last night until the goal went in and then, that was it. 

I think I feel more hopeless now than I ever have about the side. Can't really see how we get out of this or improve. Russia are a bang average side and have absolutely taken us apart over the 2 games. 

Almost impossible to see how we would get close to qualifying - even assuming we got the most favourable draw possible. 

Used to be that we would always take it down to the last game, or even a play-off, but as things stand we are one of those teams making up the numbers that other sides will be looking at and saying 'that's 6 points from those games'.
		
Click to expand...

Russia are a lot better than "bang average".


----------



## Grant85 (Oct 11, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Russia are a lot better than "bang average".
		
Click to expand...

They are where they need to be. But ultimately their level is the bare minimum a team has to get to for qualification. Especially for a World Cup where there are only 12 or 13 European spots. 

If we can't get near the Euros qualification with 21 spots available in these group stages - then we don't have a chance.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 11, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Discussing the game with my sil this morning he doesnâ€™t think the players are that bad, but he thinks the set up is wrong and asked me where Scotland trained,Iâ€™ve  no idea.

His point is England , France, Germany etc changed 10 years ago having better training facilities and getting young players training with the senior players.

Now Scotland havenâ€™t got the money to compare with these countries but if you take Iceland for a example they have fantastic training facilities.
		
Click to expand...

National training facilities are important but don't also forget that these players go back to their clubs and will have very high quality training facilities in the main. I don't know the quality of the facilities at Mar Hall, thank you Jacko G, but they will only add a certain percentage of marginal gain to the team. They help but they are not the reason for the current malaise.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 11, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			They are where they need to be. But ultimately their level is the bare minimum a team has to get to for qualification. Especially for a World Cup where there are only 12 or 13 European spots. 

If we can't get near the Euros qualification with 21 spots available in these group stages - then we don't have a chance.
		
Click to expand...

What makes you think that Scotland has any devine right to be in the 21 spots? 

We are a country with a very small population and a dreadful product being offered in our league. Scotland is at the level it's at for a number of reasons which have manifested over the years and certainly not helped at all by our corrupt set up.


----------



## Grant85 (Oct 11, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			What makes you think that Scotland has any devine right to be in the 21 spots?

We are a country with a very small population and a dreadful product being offered in our league. Scotland is at the level it's at for a number of reasons which have manifested over the years and certainly not helped at all by our corrupt set up.
		
Click to expand...

Why twist my words from a simple statement. 

I didn't say anything about a divine right. Just making the point that they are now miles away from the level of the likes of Russia, Czech Republic, Serbia etc. who are in the mix to qualify. Teams who are not contenders to win the event, but are good enough to qualify, or at least take it down to the final game.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 11, 2019)

I'm not at all thrilled - having been an avid Scotland fan and regular Hampden-goer back in the mid-1970s to early 1980s.  And yes - me and by brother were in the 30,000 in the ground when we waved Ally and the Boys off to Argentina in 1978.

But hey-ho!.  I shrug - and hope.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 11, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			Why twist my words from a simple statement. 

I didn't say anything about a divine right. Just making the point that they are now miles away from the level of the likes of Russia, Czech Republic, Serbia etc. who are in the mix to qualify. Teams who are not contenders to win the event, but are good enough to qualify, or at least take it down to the final game.
		
Click to expand...

So therefore they have more right to qualify if they have a better team. 

Great argument!


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 13, 2019)

A crowd of 10k expected at Hampden for tonight against San Marino. 

SFA wanting Â£27  for an adult to watch two dreadful teams in a dreadful stadium. Â£15 adult Â£5 weans would maybe have seen 10.5k attending!

ðŸ˜‚

Clarke is fast becoming a clown. Findlay starting alongside Devlin in the centre of defence.


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 13, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			A crowd of 10k expected at Hampden for tonight against San Marino.

SFA wanting Â£27  for an adult to watch two dreadful teams in a dreadful stadium. Â£15 adult Â£5 weans would maybe have seen 10.5k attending!

ðŸ˜‚

Clarke is fast becoming a clown. Findlay starting alongside Devlin in the centre of defence.
		
Click to expand...

Pricing and venue are a joke, canâ€™t believe the SFA bought Hampden unless they have plans to knock it into a proper football stadium?

Devin is the 3rd best Scottish centre back at Aberdeen, no idea what heâ€™s doing there!


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 13, 2019)

NWJocko said:



			Pricing and venue are a joke, canâ€™t believe the SFA bought Hampden unless they have plans to knock it into a proper football stadium?

Devin is the 3rd best Scottish centre back at Aberdeen, no idea what heâ€™s doing there!
		
Click to expand...

He's a better defender than Considine (IMO) better concentration and distribution plus more defensively minded than Considine who has heart and determination but always prone to be a liability with a head off. 

Devlin and McKenna would be my centre halfs at Aberdeen.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 13, 2019)

Venue wise, this game would have been better off at Tynecastle/Pittodrie/McDiarmid Park.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 4, 2019)

Hearts and Hibs sack their managers in the same week.
Interesting times ahead.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 4, 2019)

Great story and would be so good if one day a player from this got picked up and made it in the SPL https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/49872481


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 5, 2019)

And with successive wins Saints climb off the bottom of the league.  Hopefully signs that we're not as bad as the start of season results have suggested (reports are that we are not)


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 5, 2019)

As a Jambo I would like to see Chris Houghton get the job, if we can afford him.
Great opportunity for someone, good set up, training campus, development, ground and fan base. Above all else is a decent squad of players.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 5, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			As a Jambo I would like to see Chris Houghton get the job, if we can afford him.
Great opportunity for someone, good set up, training campus, development, ground and fan base. Above all else is a decent squad of players.
		
Click to expand...

Hearts should quite easily be the default 3rd or 4th team in Scotland - with Aberdeen.  But as Edinburgh is rather more attractive a city to live in I'd have thought Hearts should be better able to attract players on the same or similar terms as Aberdeen.  But I guess that that has always been the case - but has not always been so.


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 5, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Hearts should quite easily be the default 3rd or 4th team in Scotland - with Aberdeen.  But as Edinburgh is rather more attractive a city to live in I'd have thought Hearts should be better able to attract players on the same or similar terms as Aberdeen.  But I guess that that has always been the case - but has not always been so.
		
Click to expand...

Historically yes. Now with improved infrastructure and transport links plus with Aberdeen now having state of the art training facilities and a new stadium in the wings I don't think Edinburgh will hold huge sway now.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 5, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Historically yes. Now with improved infrastructure and transport links plus with Aberdeen now having state of the art training facilities and a new stadium in the wings I don't think Edinburgh will hold huge sway now.
		
Click to expand...

Quality of life is one thing but the biggest factor will be money. 

Managers and players will be attracted by budgets for wages and transfers.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 5, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Quality of life is one thing but the biggest factor will be money.

Managers and players will be attracted by budgets for wages and transfers.
		
Click to expand...

This is true - but with Aberdeen and Edinburgh you do have quite differing 'quality of life' environments (and though they are both bleedin' cold...Aberdeen can be truly brass monkey land)


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 5, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			This is true - but with Aberdeen and Edinburgh you do have quite differing 'quality of life' environments (and though they are both bleedin' cold...Aberdeen can be truly brass monkey land)
		
Click to expand...

Again not as much. Edinburgh and Aberdeen both have ðŸ’© holes and affluent areas. Not sure when you were last in Aberdeen but it's vastly improved over the last 10 years.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 5, 2019)

Gerrard seems to have got Rangers motoring again.
The worrying aspect is that in the last two years they have spent Â£24m of money the don't have to get there.
Now passing out the begging bowl for another Â£10m to get them to the end of the season.


----------



## Slab (Nov 6, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Gerrard seems to have got Rangers motoring again.
The worrying aspect is that in the last two years they have spent Â£24m of money the don't have to get there.
Now passing out the begging bowl for another Â£10m to get them to the end of the season.
		
Click to expand...

When in reality spending a quarter of that would guarantee them 2nd spot  

Trouble is the fans wonâ€™t accept anything less than Â£1 short of all-out bankruptcy in a bid to stop 10inarow happening (and 24mil just wonâ€™t cut it)


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 6, 2019)

Slab said:



			When in reality spending a quarter of that would guarantee them 2nd spot  

Trouble is the fans wonâ€™t accept anything less than Â£1 short of all-out bankruptcy in a bid to stop 10inarow happening (and 24mil just wonâ€™t cut it)
		
Click to expand...

Will see how close bankruptcy is when Hummel take them to court over the strip deal and how much big Mike hits them for in legal fees.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 6, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Again not as much. Edinburgh and Aberdeen both have ðŸ’© holes and affluent areas. Not sure when you were last in Aberdeen but it's vastly improved over the last 10 years.
		
Click to expand...

Well I have been - but if I listen to my brother who has lived in Aberdeen (actually in an affluent village near Westhill) for more than 30yrs I get a picture of Aberdeen that is not good - of a Union Street that is failing.

And he tells me that his current inclination is to move to Glasgow in the not too distant future now that his children have flown the nest (he's a Rangers season ticket holder and so if that move seems a mad thing to do then there is that explanation  )


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 7, 2019)

Roy Kean one of the bookies favourites to take on the Hearts job...â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo thank you.


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 7, 2019)

Thug football to a thug in charge!


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 7, 2019)

The one I think is very underrated is Holt at Livingstone. He's working well with a limited budget and getting the most out of his players.


----------



## Farneyman (Nov 7, 2019)

Fantastic result against Lazio this evening...


As for Keano...best midfileder in his position of his generation.

People love to hate


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 7, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			The one I think is very underrated is Holt at Livingstone. He's working well with a limited budget and getting the most out of his players.
		
Click to expand...

I think his assistant runs the team though, that's why Kenny Miller shipped out fast.

Great win for Celtic, that 15 minute spell at the start of the second half was absolutely superb.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 7, 2019)

Farneyman said:



			Fantastic result against Lazio this evening...


As for Keano...best midfileder in his position of his generation.

People love to hate 

Click to expand...

Brilliant result for Celtic, qualifying for the last 32 with 2 games to spare and I think the first time they've ever beaten an Italian side away from home in Italy.


----------



## Farneyman (Nov 7, 2019)

Aye away wins in Europe are rare for Celtic. Last minute injury time winners are the best 

A wee result for the gers this evening keeps everybody happy


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 8, 2019)

Farneyman said:



			Aye away wins in Europe are rare for Celtic. Last minute injury time winners are the best 

A wee result for the gers this evening keeps everybody happy 

Click to expand...

As much as it might just about please me - well done to both Celtic and Rangers.  Scottish football needs a boost.  We don't need our two most recognised and famous clubs been totally rubbshi we need then a bit better than that and the results are encouraging.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 8, 2019)

While the Celtic result in particular was very good, what happens going forward in the knockout especially when the CL teams drop in. I really can't see either side really making much forward progress in the competition and it they will still continue to improve on a European stage when the quality of opposition is so poor each week


----------



## ger147 (Nov 8, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			While the Celtic result in particular was very good, what happens going forward in the knockout especially when the CL teams drop in. I really can't see either side really making much forward progress in the competition and it they will still continue to improve on a European stage when the quality of opposition is so poor each week
		
Click to expand...

If either win their group I think they get seeded for the Last 32 and thus avoid the CL drop outs, so deffo scope to make further progress.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 8, 2019)

That Win for Celtic Was one of the most impressive this week


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 8, 2019)

ger147 said:



			If either win their group I think they get seeded for the Last 32 and thus avoid the CL drop outs, so deffo scope to make further progress.
		
Click to expand...

Bit weird finding myself cheering on (if not actually supporting) Rangers and Celtic... But one must...


----------



## Slab (Nov 8, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			While the Celtic result in particular was very good, what happens going forward in the knockout especially when the CL teams drop in. I really can't see either side really making much forward progress in the competition and it they will still continue to improve on a European stage when the quality of opposition is so poor each week
		
Click to expand...

What do you suggest. Just jack it in now?

I assume same rule for fa cup, if not realistic semi finalists then just spend Saturdays at margate beach and give a walkover?


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 8, 2019)

Great night for both of them. Good for the coefficient of Scottish teams in Europe 

Just a shame Aberdeen and Kilmarnock couldn't get any further than they did.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 8, 2019)

Slab said:



			What do you suggest. Just jack it in now?

I assume same rule for fa cup, if not realistic semi finalists then just spend Saturdays at margate beach and give a walkover?
		
Click to expand...

Very poor post at best. I am simply saying lets not get carried away with one VERY GOOD result and not forget Celtic are only in the Europa League because they weren't good enough to win their CL qualifier against Cluj (hardly a big name in Europe). Simply highlights to me that aside from Rangers what realistic opposition is there week in week out


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 8, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Very poor post at best. I am simply saying lets not get carried away with one VERY GOOD result and not forget Celtic are only in the Europa League because they weren't good enough to win their CL qualifier against Cluj (hardly a big name in Europe). Simply highlights to me that aside from Rangers what realistic opposition is there week in week out
		
Click to expand...

There isn't, what's your point?

It's like Liverpool/Man City what serious challenge is there.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 8, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			There isn't, what's your point?

It's like Liverpool/Man City what serious challenge is there.
		
Click to expand...

I would say in most seasons both of those sides are challenged more often to produce results than the top two in Scotland


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 8, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I would say in most seasons both of those sides are challenged more often to produce results than the top two in Scotland
		
Click to expand...

The gulf in finances up here is huge from the old firm to the rest of the club's. Celtic spent Â£10 million, Rangers (allegedly) paid Â£7 million for a player.

Aberdeen spent Â£125k!!!

It's insurmountable for any team outside of Glasgow to put up a realistic and sustained challenge.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 8, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Very poor post at best. I am simply saying lets not get carried away with one VERY GOOD result and not forget Celtic are only in the Europa League because they weren't good enough to win their CL qualifier against Cluj (hardly a big name in Europe). Simply highlights to me that aside from Rangers what realistic opposition is there week in week out
		
Click to expand...

Glad you acknowledge your previous post was poor.

Stick to posting about stuff you know sonething about, might mean quite a few less posts of course...


----------



## Slab (Nov 9, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Very poor post at best. I am simply saying lets not get carried away with one VERY GOOD result and not forget Celtic are only in the Europa League because they weren't good enough to win their CL qualifier against Cluj (hardly a big name in Europe). Simply highlights to me that aside from Rangers what realistic opposition is there week in week out
		
Click to expand...

Who's "carried away"? Are you really seeing the press and media in England losing their pee over the old firm results? 
(somehow I'm a tad dubious you regularly spend time reading the daily record or Scottish fan forums) 

Read Your post #188 again and it's "simply saying" nothing... other than the Scottish game doesn't have depth at the highest level.... Well thanks for the breaking news, a quote worthy of the real Homer Simpson. 

You don't think those of us that don't support the 'cheeks' already know that little nugget of info and have done for all our lives. We really don't rely on blokes dan sarf for analysis on the status of the game in Scotland.... thanks for the news but we already know

Sometimes you might just forget the post count now and again and just move along



Next week Homer tells us Tiger has had back problems! ðŸ˜…


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 9, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			While the Celtic result in particular was very good, what happens going forward in the knockout especially when the CL teams drop in. I really can't see either side really making much forward progress in the competition and it they will still continue to improve on a European stage when the quality of opposition is so poor each week
		
Click to expand...


Here we go again.
Gap between 1st and 2nd in EPL is six points
Gap between 2nd and 3rd in SPFL is six points.

Stats then make SPFL more competitive than the EPL.
Don't think there has been a 9-0 result in the SPFL for quite a while.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 9, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Here we go again.
Gap between 1st and 2nd in EPL is six points
Gap between 2nd and 3rd in SPFL is six points.

Stats then make SPFL more competitive than the EPL.
Don't think there has been a 9-0 result in the SPFL for quite a while.

Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not sure what stats you use but this helps 

Last 8 years - one winner in Scotland 

In England 4 different winners 

Smallest gap in Scotland is 9 points with Celtic regualry being 20 points ahead of second place in England itâ€™s 1 point 

Celtic over the same period have regualry handed out 5 , 6 nil thumpings , recently 8-1 was one score 

Celtic have dominated the Scottish Prem for a decade and alongside Serie A itâ€™s the league where you know will win it before the season starts


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Iâ€™m not sure what stats you use but this helps

Last 8 years - one winner in Scotland

In England 4 different winners

Smallest gap in Scotland is 9 points with Celtic regualry being 20 points ahead of second place in England itâ€™s 1 point

Celtic over the same period have regualry handed out 5 , 6 nil thumpings , recently 8-1 was one score

Celtic have dominated the Scottish Prem for a decade and alongside Serie A itâ€™s the league where you know will win it before the season starts
		
Click to expand...

I am in the present whilst you seem to be stuck in the past.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 9, 2019)

As an Englishman who, for over 50 years, has always liked to keep a "watching brief" on Scottish football can I ask the protagonists in this latest episode of this recurring and boring argument "Who cares?"

This is a thread about Scottish football and the relative competitiveness of the two Premier Leagues is irrelevant. 

The massive difference in finances cannot be ignored and will always make such comparisons meaningless.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 9, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I am in the present whilst you seem to be stuck in the past.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚

Itâ€™s always the same with yourself - itâ€™s no surprise that the person who brought in the English Premier League and trying to compare is yourself and only you would attempt you use the current tables as some comparison , when at the end of the day itâ€™s irrelevant

There are only two teams that have a chance of winning in Scotland - the Premier League is a good number more and it also has a number of others teams battling around 

Celtic have dominated the league for a long time and itâ€™s to the detriment of the rest of the league - they get all the money , they get the players etc - itâ€™s Celtics league to lose each season.


----------



## Farneyman (Nov 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚

Itâ€™s always the same with yourself *-*

Click to expand...

Aye nothing worse than the same patter...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 9, 2019)

Hearts and Hibs sack their managers and win 5-2 and 4-1 today.


----------



## Farneyman (Nov 9, 2019)

Certainly plenty of goals in today games in top 2 divisions in Scotland.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 9, 2019)

Ah well - resurgent Saints submerged by Hibees ðŸ™„


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 10, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Ah well - resurgent Saints submerged by Hibees ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

And looking like Tommy Wright going to NI to replace o'Neil, he will be a hard act to follow.


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 10, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			And looking like Tommy Wright going to NI to replace o'Neil, he will be a hard act to follow.
		
Click to expand...

Going by Wright's comments he's desperate to go!!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 10, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Going by Wright's comments he's desperate to go!!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh - hadnâ€™t heard that...pity - heâ€™s done a fantastic job with our wee club.  Will always be grateful to him that he and the team created life memories for me on May 17th 2014 when I took my lad and my now departed mum - Saintees all -to the Scottish Cup Final - and did the team not go and win the damn thing for us.  First time in the final and we win it...ðŸ˜€

So if heâ€™s off then many thanks Tommy - itâ€™s been a great ride.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 14, 2019)

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....ws/shocking-new-rangers-tax-case-20877394.amp

Game changer ?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 14, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....ws/shocking-new-rangers-tax-case-20877394.amp

Game changer ?
		
Click to expand...

In what way.
Surely any refund will be awarded to the previous owners of the 'old' club. It would be decent of them to trickle down the moneys to former creditors, if that is still possible.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 14, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			In what way.
Surely any refund will be awarded to the previous owners of the 'old' club. It would be decent of them to trickle down the moneys to former creditors, if that is still possible.
		
Click to expand...

People like are always very vocal when it comes to Rangers and what happened , you appear to take delight in the issues they suffered - where as it seems that it could have all be avoided and someone has messed up significantly somewhere and potentially some sort of reimbursement may happen. 

I suspect if the news was the opposite you would have taken seconds to post it on here


----------



## ger147 (Nov 14, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			People like are always very vocal when it comes to Rangers and what happened , you appear to take delight in the issues they suffered - where as it seems that it could have all be avoided and someone has messed up significantly somewhere and potentially some sort of reimbursement may happen. 

I suspect if the news was the opposite you would have taken seconds to post it on here
		
Click to expand...

Rangers FC as it is now will not be impacted in any way one way or the other based on today's news.

So to answer your original question, no it's not a game changer.

And there will be no reimbursement due to anyone since the bill was never paid...


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 15, 2019)

I can't see anything "concrete" that suggests that there is any substance to these claims yet, possibly a smoke screen from the club.

Fact still remains that the old club cheated, they didn't pay tax, they hid contracts and they lied. There is no Â£50 million windfall coming their way like some clowns on Facebook believe as they didn't pay any tax.

Begging bowl.out further to get them through the season? Play the poor us card? 

Who knows.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 15, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			People like are always very vocal when it comes to Rangers and what happened , you appear to take delight in the issues they suffered - where as it seems that it could have all be avoided and someone has messed up significantly somewhere and potentially some sort of reimbursement may happen.

I suspect if the news was the opposite you would have taken seconds to post it on here
		
Click to expand...

The question was, in what way is it a game changer?
A reply would be good.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 15, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			The question was, in what way is it a game changer?
A reply would be good.
		
Click to expand...

Change peopleâ€™s attitude to what happened with Rangers - but I guess even if itâ€™s found to be correct some will still harbour nasty feelings 

It seems that a club potentially was ripped apart through the fault of someone else - donâ€™t you think thatâ€™s big news


----------



## BrianM (Nov 15, 2019)

A lot of tax experts on here that havenâ€™t got a clue what there talking about.
Any chartered tax advisors about ðŸ˜‰


----------



## casuk (Nov 15, 2019)

Mate you need to read more into this than just one article that was picked up by a questionable outlets, the story is almost 5 months old and by no means affects the newco, my main question is why now, why wasn't it reported when bdo made the claim, 5 months ago for me there is some very bad news coming out and this is a timely distraction


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 15, 2019)

I think the story from this, if it is proven to have been an HMRC error, is that there could be a whole new can of worms opened about the impact that the "error" had on viable sale-ability of the club at the time. 
A club with a Â£20m tax bill (regardless of how said tax bill came about) is a very different proposition to one with a Â£70m one hanging over it. 

If this does (and I say *if, *as there will be some way to run on this) come out as a proven error then there could be litigation against HMRC for potentially causing the false devaluation of saleable assets and harming the legitimate opportunity for a business to continue trading. 
This is withstanding anyone's feelings on how the business got in to the situation in the first place. I would expect *all* clubs that have used EBTs and tax avoidance loop-holes to be held to account in very least if that is the standard of integrity we demand. I doubt there would be many left operating. My own club went through a period of turmoil where money was being spent that was beyond means and there was [apparent] lack of transparency of where funds were being found. 

I am no fan of either of the bigot brothers and in some way hope that this is not an error. But equally, I have no great love of HMRC and their "we know best" attitude when I personally have felt the impact of their "accuracy" and their persecution of small business operators as we are the easy targets, so equally (and personally) I would like to see them get some comeuppance in a very public way.


----------



## azazel (Nov 15, 2019)

The only person or entity directly responsible for the demise of old Rangers is David Murray.


----------



## casuk (Nov 15, 2019)

azazel said:



			The only person or entity directly responsible for the demise of old Rangers is David Murray.
		
Click to expand...

Bang on


----------



## ger147 (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 15, 2019)

ger147 said:



View attachment 28567

Click to expand...


Haha, yeah, HMRC would say that. They told me that I was owe them Â£36,000 in unpaid taxes and that they "hadn't miscalculated anything"... 2 years and thousands of pounds in court fees later, turned out they owed me Â£1800... 

I take HMRC's "calculations" with, not just a pinch but the whole cellar of salt, having been personally affected by their "proficiency with numbers"....

But as before, I don't like either of the ugly sisters so would love for something like this to befall them both.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 15, 2019)

GreiginFife said:



			Haha, yeah, HMRC would say that. They told me that I was owe them Â£36,000 in unpaid taxes and that they "hadn't miscalculated anything"... 2 years and thousands of pounds in court fees later, turned out they owed me Â£1800... 

I take HMRC's "calculations" with, not just a pinch but the whole cellar of salt, having been personally affected by their "proficiency with numbers"....

But as before, I don't like either of the ugly sisters so would love for something like this to befall them both.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not trying to prove anything or on anyone's side. Someone asked a question with a link to the story, IMO it's a non-story and I've explained why above. It seems to be becoming accepted as a "fact" in certain quarters that the bill was wrong. There is no evidence to support this 5 month old claim so not sure why it's suddenly come out now. Above is HMRC's position, not mines.

As for HMRC, I am no fan of them. I have been royally screwed by them over the past 4 years and it's about to get a whole lot worse for me come April 2020 due to their latest ridiculous rules and regs coming into force, so you won't find any I Heart HMRC t-shirts in my wardrobe.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 15, 2019)

ger147 said:



			I'm not trying to prove anything or on anyone's side. Someone asked a question with a link to the story, IMO it's a non-story and I've explained why above. It seems to be becoming accepted as a "fact" in certain quarters that the bill was wrong. There is no evidence to support this 5 month old claim so not sure why it's suddenly come out now. Above is HMRC's position, not mines.

As for HMRC, I am no fan of them. I have been royally screwed by them over the past 4 years and it's about to get a whole lot worse for me come April 2020 due to their latest ridiculous rules and regs coming into force, so you won't find any I Heart HMRC t-shirts in my wardrobe.
		
Click to expand...

IR35? You and me both. Stupid and ill thought out!


----------



## ger147 (Nov 15, 2019)

GreiginFife said:



			IR35? You and me both. Stupid and ill thought out!
		
Click to expand...

Aye, as if they've not screwed me enough over the last 4 years. It's a complete nonsense.

As a P.S. on the Rangers tax bill, remember that has been to court and tested to destruction and that was the bill at the end of it that the court was happy with, not just HMRC.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 15, 2019)

Yep, it's a farce considering Corp tax, VAT and personal tax amounting to more than most will pay in PAYE in a year. 

I don't disagree on the Rangers case, I just have an inherent mistrust of HMRC (and DVLA while we are here ). Without knowing what they took to court and argued over, the case may have been favourable of owing, not what was owed.
In my Â£36k bill, I initially disputed it, HMRC took it to court and the court ruled I owed tax, not how much. So I decided to fight it further and eventually won in the end. But it took it's toll.


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 15, 2019)

https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/hmrc-hit-back-rangers-tax-20885971

Smoke screen.


----------



## IanM (Nov 15, 2019)

One day I'll read some object comments about anything "Old Firm".... but I'm not holding my breath. 

As for IR35.  It's a mess.  A total mess.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 16, 2019)

Jack Ross to Hibs.
Inspired or a gamble ?
He sees to be a long term planner so I hope Hibs give him a decent chance.


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 19, 2019)

I effin' love John McGinn. 100% every game. We've had plenty of those in the past but this one's got the ability as well. Â£3 million? Steal of the century if you ask me.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 19, 2019)

HowlingGale said:



			I effin' love John McGinn. 100% every game. We've had plenty of those in the past but this one's got the ability as well. Â£3 million? Steal of the century if you ask me.
		
Click to expand...

Where are we going this time, were on our way with Stevie's army lol, a crackin old song , " when they begin with mc'ginn"


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 19, 2019)

We're going nowhere, unfortunately. Not sure we'll get anywhere with the playoffs. We have a few really good players. Just need two decent centre backs, and Leigh Griffiths back and I think we'd be well on our way.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 19, 2019)

HowlingGale said:



			We're going nowhere, unfortunately. Not sure we'll get anywhere with the playoffs. We have a few really good players. Just need two decent centre backs, and Leigh Griffiths back and I think we'd be well on our way.
		
Click to expand...

As Annie Lennox sang , Sweet dreams are made of this..
How's things mate ? .


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 19, 2019)

ðŸ˜‚ if only. Things are good.  Not playing as much golf as I'd like and Scotland are mince but finding more distractions to take my mind off those two problems.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 19, 2019)

HowlingGale said:



			ðŸ˜‚ if only. Things are good.  Not playing as much golf as I'd like and Scotland are mince but finding more distractions to take my mind off those two problems.
		
Click to expand...

PM sent


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 20, 2019)

Dreadful again. Palmer and Jack played well. McGinn as always was our best player, closely followed by Christie.

Clarke needs to settle on a central defensive pairing, this chopping and changing isn't helping anyone.


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 20, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Dreadful again. Palmer and Jack played well. McGinn as always was our best player, closely followed by Christie.

Clarke needs to settle on a central defensive pairing, this chopping and changing isn't helping anyone.
		
Click to expand...

I'm beginning to think the guy doesn't have a clue. Hampden is too wide for us to play 4 at the back. By playing 4 you're automatically nullifying the impact of one of the best attacking full backs in the world. 
Let him roam forward with some cover. I know he wasn't playing but going forward it's the only way. Tierney on the right and see how that goes. Three dodgy centre backs are surely better than two.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 20, 2019)

I did one of those 'pick the team' thingies.
Does concentrate the mind.
My team was the same as Clarks, no change team.
Punched in the back five and thought that non of them are up to Scotland standard.
Punched in the front six and I thought that is a pretty impressive line up.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 21, 2019)

I watched the highlights on Sportscene without knowing the result.  And just as always was a nervous wreck as every time Kazakhstan came forward I thought we're bound to lose a goal, and ended up shouting at the TV as yet another good Scotland chance went a-begging.

Match sums up Scotland at the moment I suppose.  Defence looked as unstable as a milking stool with a shoogly leg, and though we can make chances we struggle to put the ball in the net.

But I am a Scotland fan - I'll have the result and look forward as optimistically as I can to the play off match(es).


----------



## ger147 (Nov 23, 2019)

Stewart Milne stepping down at Aberdeen. I wonder if this could be an opportunity for Aberdeen to take some strides forward and try and close the gap to Celtic and Rangers on the park over the next decade or so...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/50522558


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 26, 2019)

King stepping down as Rangers chairman.....strange one, what's afoot chaps?


----------



## ger147 (Nov 26, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			King stepping down as Rangers chairman.....strange one, what's afoot chaps?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 26, 2019)

ger147 said:



			Nothing.
		
Click to expand...

So far


----------



## ger147 (Nov 26, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			So far

Click to expand...

Not so far, just nothing.


----------



## IanM (Nov 26, 2019)

What is funniest about the Old Firm is just how much they need each other, even though there's pure bile in most of the narrative.

8 title wins on the bounce is pretty meaningless if finishing second is as likely as Aldershot getting in the Champions League!


----------



## casuk (Nov 26, 2019)

Was he pushed or did he jump, there f****d either way
10m + to see the season out 24+ mill owed for player acquisitions, 7m for the close bros loan and mike Ashley's compensation package aswel as memorial walls looking for 1.5m, then you have hummel, who have a claim for lost finances too on top of him being cold shouldered,


----------



## BrianM (Nov 26, 2019)

casuk said:



			Was he pushed or did he jump, there f****d either way
10m + to see the season out 24+ mill owed for player acquisitions, 7m for the close bros loan and mike Ashley's compensation package aswel as memorial walls looking for 1.5m, then you have hummel, who have a claim for lost finances too on top of him being cold shouldered,
		
Click to expand...

Are you a financial advisor or work for the club?
Or are you just spouting crap.....


----------



## HankMarvin (Nov 26, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Are you a financial advisor or work for the club?
Or are you just spouting crap.....
		
Click to expand...

Just spouting crap.


----------



## casuk (Nov 26, 2019)

Just pointing out that the things arnt so rosie, why leave now when things are supposed to be all good


----------



## ger147 (Nov 28, 2019)

Things looking good so far for Celtic, 2-0 up and if ot stays that way, will Lazio also winning at the moment they win the group with a game to spare and will be seeded for the knockout draw.

Rangers also top of their group with 1 game to go but a very tight group, they could win the group or not qualify depending on the final round of games but it's in their own hands, if they win their last game at Ibrox they will also win their group.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 29, 2019)

Watched brief highlights of both games - excellent win and well played by Celtic (they actually look a more than half decent football team).  Good draw by Rangers in a rammed Feyenoord ground on a terrible night - is it enough?


----------



## casuk (Nov 29, 2019)

Thought celtic were great last night controlled the game for almost 90mins we look a real force in europe this season, in a difficult group we dominated, qualifying in top spot with a game to play is something I didn't expect, Christie for me is an incredible player has it all in his looker, 
Rangers done well last night in the second half, they should have been 5-6 down by the break but held on for a great point away from home still a tight group yb home in the final game I'd expect a rangers win there, on a side note we slippy g must be a worried man for next weeks final


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 29, 2019)

Great comeback from Rangers, they were virtually dead and buried after that first half with some great fitba from the Dutch team.
As I said a wee while ago, some decent Scottish players starting to emerge now, gives us a bit of hope for the National side.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 30, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Great comeback from Rangers, they were virtually dead and buried after that first half with some great fitba from the Dutch team.
As I said a wee while ago, some decent Scottish players starting to emerge now, gives us a bit of hope for the National side.
		
Click to expand...

And even were it just for that I find myself quietly cheering the two of the along


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 30, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And even were it just for that I find myself quietly cheering the two of the along 

Click to expand...

Yes looks like two CL spots for next year.
I am very impressed with what Gerrard has done in building a team at Ibrox and also his general respectful manner to other teams/managers/players.
We are not used to that kind of attitude coming from Ibrox.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 30, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Yes looks like two CL spots for next year.
I am very impressed with what Gerrard has done in building a team at Ibrox and also his general respectful manner to other teams/managers/players.
We are not used to that kind of attitude coming from Ibrox.
		
Click to expand...

Talking of other teams much smaller and hugely less financed as â€˜diddyâ€™ teams really rankled - but I am willing to forgive...ðŸ˜‡


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 8, 2019)

Looking forward to todays OF game. To decent teams so it should be close, probably Celtic slight favourites,
First one for a decade that I will be looking at the start of it as a neutral.
I wonder how long that will last.


----------



## casuk (Dec 8, 2019)

I hate the 3pm kick off in these games, hoping the weather clears up


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 8, 2019)

Celtic to win 3-1 Rangers defence is terrible


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 8, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Celtic to win 3-1 Rangers defence is terrible 

Click to expand...

 MacGregor is in great form though.

We have finally got our new manager at Hearts, hope he is good at quick fixes.


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 8, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Looking forward to todays OF game. To decent teams so it should be close, probably Celtic slight favourites,
First one for a decade that I will be looking at the start of it as a neutral.
I wonder how long that will last.

Click to expand...

Why would it not last if you don't support either side?

Then again if you're a Hearts fan we all know that you're really a Sevconian without the train fare to Glasgow!

😁


----------



## casuk (Dec 8, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Why would it not last if you don't support either side?

Then again if you're a Hearts fan we all know that you're really a Sevconian without the train fare to Glasgow!

😁
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 8, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			MacGregor is in great form though.

We have finally got our new manager at Hearts, hope he is good at quick fixes.

Click to expand...

As a Rangers fan i'm both surprised and happy with the 1st half, we could easily have been 3 or 4 up. Foster man of the match so far.
 But I'm still watching 2nd half from behind the couch , Celtic are a very good team and can hurt you in a flash , great game so far and played in good spirit , long may it continue


----------



## IanM (Dec 8, 2019)

Rangers are working hard to mess this up


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 8, 2019)

On a pitch as wet as that it could take a "Stevie G" moment to hand an advantage to someone.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 8, 2019)

Aye, David Wilkie would like the pitch


----------



## IanM (Dec 8, 2019)

Puts me in mind of the 1970s...... only surprise is that there have been no broken legs yet


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 8, 2019)

IanM said:



			Puts me in mind of the 1970s...... only surprise is that there have been no broken legs yet
		
Click to expand...

Aye with a soakin  leather ball with laces lol


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 8, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			As a Rangers fan i'm both surprised and happy with the 1st half, we could easily have been 3 or 4 up. Foster man of the match so far.
But I'm still watching 2nd half from behind the couch , Celtic are a very good team and can hurt you in a flash , great game so far and played in good spirit , long may it continue 

Click to expand...

Oops , well done The Hoops, TBH a narrower goal margin than i thought, but still a GREAT GAME TO WATCH but


----------



## casuk (Dec 8, 2019)

The was very undeserved, rangers dominated the whole game but just couldn't get past Forster,


----------



## ger147 (Dec 8, 2019)

Celtic's goal was offside and Rangers should have had a penalty before the one they got. Just not their day.

On the other hand, Morelos should have been red carded for his sly kicks after the ball was gone, at least 2 blatant ones that I saw worth a yellow card each. Still an absolute muppit, has learned very little during his time here...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 8, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Why would it not last if you don't support either side?

Then again if you're a Hearts fan we all know that you're really a Sevconian without the train fare to Glasgow!

😁
		
Click to expand...

Not stereotyped me, although perhaps a clue in my initial post.

Some game, I would imagine there are quite a few disgruntled Gers fans roaming the City ATM.
Foster was unbelievably good, must have saved at least four certain goals.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 8, 2019)

ger147 said:



			Celtic's goal was offside and Rangers should have had a penalty before the one they got. Just not their day.

On the other hand, Morelos should have been red carded for his sly kicks after the ball was gone, at least 2 blatant ones that I saw worth a yellow card each. Still an absolute muppit, has learned very little during his time here...
		
Click to expand...

Bring on VAR as a sub ASAP lol.
Yellow cards always depend on what coloured glasses you use. Celtic were always going to be a major threat as i predicted in post 266,  Rangers defence are really poor  .
But i think Morelos will eventually come good and turn into a good prophet . edit - penalty taker 
Congrats to Celtic .


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 8, 2019)

I was lucky enough to watch the Glasgow Warriors match yesterday, very much like todays OF game.
When it ended you just could not understand how the French team managed to lose.
Sport can be very cruel sometimes.

Morelos is a very ugly player, cheats all the time, but if he was playing for Hearts I suppose I would love him.
He will probably be gone in January to solve Rangers cash flow problem


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 12, 2019)

Watched highlights of the match yesterday evening.  From the 8 minutes highlights Rangers should have won by a country mile.  I was surprised how good they were and how not so good Celtic were on the evening.  Celtic smash and grab.  But I thought a pretty good advert for Scottish football in the rain.


----------



## casuk (Dec 16, 2019)

europa draw just over Celtic got a beatable team in Copenhagen, 
Rangers drawing braga possibly the easiest seeded team in the comp, think we might have 2 in the last 16 ,


----------



## ger147 (Dec 16, 2019)

Deffo as good a draw as both teams could have hoped for, fingers crossed both can progress to the next round.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 16, 2019)

Good draw for both sides, no easy games in Europe as much as it might look on paper 😀


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 16, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			MacGregor is in great form though.

We have finally got our new manager at Hearts, hope he is good at quick fixes.

Click to expand...

Sorry Doon - not wishing to rub it in too much - but we fair did your lads on Saturday.  Tommy is still the 'Wright' manager for us - and he celebrated our win in grand style - so NI can keep their hands off.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 16, 2019)

I was talking to a student who said his mate was taking part in a social experiment by wearing a Hearts top for a fortnight.
I asked how it was going.
Terrible said the guy he has been spat on sworn at kicked and had beer thrown at him.
That's awful I said
I know he replied, I can't imagine how bad it will get when he leaves the flat.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 16, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Sorry Doon - not wishing to rub it in too much - but we fair did your lads on Saturday.  Tommy is still the 'Wright' manager for us - and he celebrated our win in grand style - so NI can keep their hands off.
		
Click to expand...

I am trying hard to be very quiet about fitba matters at the mo.


----------



## ger147 (Dec 16, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I am trying hard to be very quiet about fitba matters at the mo.

Click to expand...

You can shout from the rooftops again next year when your team is in a genuine title race, assuming they can get their house in order quickly post-relegation...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 16, 2019)

ger147 said:



			You can shout from the rooftops again next year when your team is in a genuine title race, assuming they can get their house in order quickly post-relegation...
		
Click to expand...

croooell ger - croooell...


----------



## HankMarvin (Dec 29, 2019)

Good result for Rnagers today as they beat Celtic.

Rangers once again totally dominated the match and got the result this time, good result for Hearts also.


----------



## Captainron (Dec 29, 2019)

That Morales is a proper little toerag. I dislike him intently. Cheating little no class barstweward.

Great result though.


----------



## HankMarvin (Dec 29, 2019)

Captainron said:



			That Morales is a proper little toerag. I dislike him intently. Cheating little no class barstweward.

Great result though.
		
Click to expand...

He didn't do himself any favours but am sure he wont be worrying about that tonight as you say it was a great result for Stevie G and his squad and the better team won on the day.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 30, 2019)

Captainron said:



			That Morales is a proper little toerag. I dislike him intently. Cheating little no class barstweward.

Great result though.
		
Click to expand...

I think you meant 'towrag'


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 13, 2020)

Ah well - how things change in Camp Ibrox - as Rangers league hopes disappear over the horizon Gerrard gets pelters on The Bears Den forum.

_We’ll win nothing under Gerrard. Never had the bottle as a player to win the league and has built a team that doesn’t either  _

Ah such are the trials and tribulations of supporting one half of the mean Weegie Bros.  And with the thought of ten-in-a-row next season starting to loom just too large for many - patience gone - Gerrard to go?  

Meanwhile Saintees make their way up the table having propped it up for weeks on end .  All that we expect really...to try and get into the top 6 - that's all.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 13, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Ah well - how things change in Camp Ibrox - as Rangers league hopes disappear over the horizon Gerrard gets pelters on The Bears Den forum.

_We’ll win nothing under Gerrard. Never had the bottle as a player to win the league and has built a team that doesn’t either  _

Ah such are the trials and tribulations of supporting one half of the mean Weegie Bros.  And with the thought of ten-in-a-row next season starting to loom just too large for many - patience gone - Gerrard to go?

Meanwhile Saintees make their way up the table having propped it up for weeks on end .  All that we expect really...to try and get into the top 6 - that's all.
		
Click to expand...

Old "slippy" really has slipped up now. Losing to Hearts and Kilmarnock on his budget should rightly so have people questioning his ability to challenge Celtic.

After beating Celtic before the winter break I genuinely thought that we had a title challenge in Scotland. I was clearly wrong.

I see Celtic dropping points on the run in but I also see Rangers dropping more. League is over.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 13, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Old "slippy" really has slipped up now. Losing to Hearts and Kilmarnock on his budget should rightly so have people questioning his ability to challenge Celtic.

After beating Celtic before the winter break I genuinely thought that we had a title challenge in Scotland. I was clearly wrong.

I see Celtic dropping points on the run in but I also see Rangers dropping more. League is over.
		
Click to expand...

...and so with 9iar seemingly in the bag - the prospect of 10iar next season will be filling likes of yourself (and my bro and niece - both being season ticket holders) with dread.  I must ask him what he thinks


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 13, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...and so with 9iar seemingly in the bag - the prospect of 10iar next season will be filling likes of yourself (and my bro and niece - both being season ticket holders) with dread.  I must ask him what he thinks 

Click to expand...

I have no interest in any of the OF thank you very much.


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 13, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I have no interest in any of the OF thank you very much.
		
Click to expand...

Jacko_G..unfortunately I have a fondness for the blue half of the city.Isay unfortunately because Last nights (and the others since the break)performance] 
had me watching through my fingers from behind the seat! Absolutely shocking and not what we expect at all-in fact totally bereft of HEART/IDEAS-unacceptable !!
Can't see NL and his bhouys loosening their grip on the way to titles 9&10!!!
Groan,groan,groan-what and where next?+Moreles needs his backside kicked-his behaviour is a disgrace.
Trying to beHappyJimbo.

Plus made a big mistake the other night-meant to say was raising money for the wonderful Canniesburn Hospital-which had a go at trying to rebuild me years ago.
sadly no longer there and sold off for expensive housing.....great memories/great people.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 14, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I have no interest in any of the OF thank you very much.
		
Click to expand...

Oops sorry - when you posted ‘we have a title challenge...’ I misunderstood - and likewise I have no interest in the OF - except that I hope they develop young Scots talent - that being beneficial to the national team.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 14, 2020)

A lot of "fans" calling for "Slippy" to go. 

Claim he has no idea of tactics and formations and can only play one way and he's been found out!

😂😂😂

Would love to hear what they were saying before the winter shut down after that victory at Celtic Park when the league was theirs.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 14, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			A lot of "fans" calling for "Slippy" to go.

Claim he has no idea of tactics and formations and can only play one way and he's been found out!

😂😂😂

Would love to hear what they were saying before the winter shut down after that victory at Celtic Park when the league was theirs.
		
Click to expand...

from December 29th (before the Celtic park victory)

_’No more looking back lads the future is blue and white _🙂’

_’would like to give thanks out to Steven Gerrard and the team they have transformed us into a formidable team’ _


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 20, 2020)

SFA are once again an utter embarrassment to the Scottish game. 

Instead of admitting that the referee got the decision to send James Keating off for simulation. A view that is backed up on video evidence from every angle. Keating was clearly taken out of the game and physical contact is clear to see to everyone.

After reviewing the incident they have rejected ICT's appeal and claim the referee is correct, the red card will be upheld and to make matters even worse they state that Keating did dive. 

Lying corrupt organisation to the core. They really do disgust the ordinary paying punter!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 20, 2020)

Maybe they feel they have to back the ref in all controversies given the whinging about refs and the SFA that Gerrard has discovered are essential requirements of any Rangers manager.  Got to show they are being even-handed in peeing everyone off equally.


----------



## BrianM (Feb 20, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			SFA are once again an utter embarrassment to the Scottish game. 

Instead of admitting that the referee got the decision to send James Keating off for simulation. A view that is backed up on video evidence from every angle. Keating was clearly taken out of the game and physical contact is clear to see to everyone.

After reviewing the incident they have rejected ICT's appeal and claim the referee is correct, the red card will be upheld and to make matters even worse they state that Keating did dive. 

Lying corrupt organisation to the core. They really do disgust the ordinary paying punter!
		
Click to expand...

An absolute joke, know a few boys that play for them, it’s not right denying a player to play in a cup final when the evidence is clear to see.
The SFA are a joke.


----------



## ger147 (Feb 20, 2020)

Not the worst night for Scottish football in Europe. Not the best performance by any means from Celtic but a pretty decent away score draw sets them up with a decent chance for the home leg against Copenhagen.

A very poor first hour from Rangers before a Lazarus act to come back from 0-2 down to win 3-2. Won't be easy for them away to Braga in the 2nd leg but at least they still have a chance.


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 20, 2020)

Please allow me the chance to apologise for my 'seemingly'rash angry man outburst earlier-now deleted.
Realise that I'm coming across as someone who is a candidate for treatment-but promise to work on abridged texts((just need to get some fued circuit boards in the brain replaced.Again sorry for taking up so many column inches!
P.S.How in the name of god did we escape with a 3-2 win,tonight??
Slightly happier Jimbo


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 21, 2020)

ger147 said:



			Not the worst night for Scottish football in Europe. Not the best performance by any means from Celtic but a pretty decent away score draw sets them up with a decent chance for the home leg against Copenhagen.

A very poor first hour from Rangers before a Lazarus act to come back from 0-2 down to win 3-2. Won't be easy for them away to Braga in the 2nd leg but at least they still have a chance.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't yet had a look on The Bears Den forum about last night (I'm saving that for when I feel a bit low) but I am thinking that Gerrard was for the sack after 66minutes and he's the greatest thing since sliced bread at the final whistle.  Oh what a capricious creature is the football fan 

Good win for the Gers from 2-down at home - but going to be tough to get through.  And a good away score-draw by Celtic.


----------



## BrianM (Feb 21, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I haven't yet had a look on The Bears Den forum about last night (I'm saving that for when I feel a bit low) but I am thinking that Gerrard was for the sack after 66minutes and he's the greatest thing since sliced bread at the final whistle.  Oh what a capricious creature is the football fan 

Good win for the Gers from 2-down at home - but going to be tough to get through.  And a good away score-draw by Celtic.
		
Click to expand...

You don’t support Rangers yet go on a Rangers Forum??


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 21, 2020)

BrianM said:



			You don’t support Rangers yet go on a Rangers Forum??
		
Click to expand...

No I don't - and I don't look very often.

But my brother and niece are season ticket holders and it is often good to get a little bit of a feel for how their fellow bears are feeling - makes my conversations with my brother especially a little bit of fun 

Besides - being a follower of a 'diddy team' - there is that horrible thing called schadenfreude that I can get reading Rangers supporters pulling themselves and their own club apart - and especially funny how disgusted some get when Gers can't beat those 'diddy teams'.  Fortunately there is also a good amount of common sense displayed by some posters as well as the utter nonsense and bile spouted by others.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 24, 2020)

Well Mr Gerrard.  When last season after your Rangers had just squeezed past Saints you commented that '_We shouldn't be struggling to win against teams like St Johnstone'_  - and there is certainly much historical truth in that.  I am guessing you were hoping for some improvement yesterday.  Hmmm.  And so after struggling to get a draw yesterday against that very same team - some of your team's followers are opining that you are actually no better than Warburton - ouch!

So methinks a bit of sorting out is require at Ibrox.  Clubs like St Johnstone need a decent Rangers as a decent Rangers will bring a good travelling support.  Nearly 8,500 crowd at McDiarmid Park yesterday - and the boosted Rangers support (they had three sides of the ground) boosted the club's coffers by an extra £100k - and for a club like St Johnstone that is a new player 

So come on - sort it out...first - a decent result required against Braga on Wednesday night...maybe Rangers need to be playing a team they feel won't be a dawdle to beat to play well.

And the resurrection of the career of Stevie May continues - now that he has got his sights sorted - heading for 15 goals...Stevie May - number 17.  A Saints legend.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 25, 2020)

Saints playing Celtic in the Scottish Cup QF on Saturday and not a lot of hope coming from Saints fans.

OK - St Johnstone haven't scored a goal against Celtic since August 2017 - and in the ten games against them since and including 'The One when we Scored' we have shipped 30 goals.  

But pragmatism rules due to the huge disparity between the clubs - the huge disparity between Celtic, and the rest of the league - even Rangers can't compete financially at the moment.  One of Celtic's current forwards cost them the equivalent of two full seasons of St Johnstone's club revenue - that's everything - every single piece of income the club has generated or received for two seasons - including profit from pies, macaroon bars and juicy fruit sold.

But hey.  It's the Cup - and we have to score sometime - and maybe even win - we have in the past...


----------



## ferenezejohn (Feb 25, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Well Mr Gerrard.  When last season after your Rangers had just squeezed past Saints you commented that '_We shouldn't be struggling to win against teams like St Johnstone'_  - and there is certainly much historical truth in that.  I am guessing you were hoping for some improvement yesterday.  Hmmm.  And so after struggling to get a draw yesterday against that very same team - some of your team's followers are opining that you are actually no better than Warburton - ouch!

So methinks a bit of sorting out is require at Ibrox.  Clubs like St Johnstone need a decent Rangers as a decent Rangers will bring a good travelling support.  Nearly 8,500 crowd at McDiarmid Park yesterday - and the boosted Rangers support (they had three sides of the ground) boosted the club's coffers by an extra £100k - and for a club like St Johnstone that is a new player 

So come on - sort it out...first - a decent result required against Braga on Wednesday night...maybe Rangers need to be playing a team they feel won't be a dawdle to beat to play well.

And the resurrection of the career of Stevie May continues - now that he has got his sights sorted - heading for 15 goals...Stevie May - number 17.  A Saints legend.
		
Click to expand...

Stevie May, a legend! Sums up the state of Scottish football.
I'm an embarrassed Bear that he scored against us.
We're a bit like Jordan Spieth at the moment finding our way back to the top.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 26, 2020)

ferenezejohn said:



			Stevie May, a legend! Sums up the state of Scottish football.
*I'm an embarrassed Bear that he scored against us.*
We're a bit like Jordan Spieth at the moment finding our way back to the top.
		
Click to expand...

May is a legend for some St Johnstone supporters.  Nobody is saying he is a legend of Scottish football.  But *this *comment is exactly the sort of attitude that made supporters of 'diddy' Scottish teams laugh at Rangers and their trials and tribulations since 2012 - and the current despair and confusion of many of their supporters with Gerrard.

I'm inclined to lend my support to Rangers in Europe and against their East End partners in crime - but comments like that made just make me switch off and hope Braga totally stuff Rangers this evening.


----------



## ger147 (Feb 26, 2020)

Great result for Rangers tonight, not easy to get a win away from home in Europe these days.

Fingers crossed Celtic can join them in Friday's draw for the last 16.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 26, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			SFA are once again an utter embarrassment to the Scottish game.

Instead of admitting that the referee got the decision to send James Keating off for simulation. A view that is backed up on video evidence from every angle. Keating was clearly taken out of the game and physical contact is clear to see to everyone.

After reviewing the incident they have rejected ICT's appeal and claim the referee is correct, the red card will be upheld and to make matters even worse they state that Keating did dive.

Lying corrupt organisation to the core. They really do disgust the ordinary paying punter!
		
Click to expand...

The video is on BBC sport. One of the most shocking decisions I have seen.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 26, 2020)

Despite what I might think - I actually feel positive about Rangers getting that great result for Scottish football this evening.  And maybe it demonstrates that Scottish clubs outside of Rangers and Celtic - such as St Johnstone - might not be quite as rubbish as some followers of the OF might think 👍

Anyway - here’s hoping that Celtic also put on a good show - but that they are knackered for the cup QF against StJ this weekend 🙂


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 27, 2020)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/51658213
well well well, wonder what went off there to overturn that.


----------



## Slab (Feb 27, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/51658213
well well well, wonder what went off there to overturn that.
		
Click to expand...

An outbreak of common sense, wouldn't worry about it, its much harder to catch than corona so that'll pretty much be an isolated case in SFA


----------



## HankMarvin (Feb 27, 2020)

Not a great night for Scottish football after Celtic suffered a hefty defeat at home. Looks like it's all about The Rangers now


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 28, 2020)

Conspiracy - Had Celtic gone through, two Scottish sides would have been guaranteed places in the Champions League qualifiers the season after next.  Celtic blow European match last night means Rangers have to win the league next season to get CL place when a Celtic win last night would have meant second for Rangers next season would have been good enough 

Actually though - prob a good thing that Rangers have to win the league next season and 2nd not good enough - as if 2nd to Celtic has ever been good enough for Rangers 

Unfortunately Celtic players will be out to make amends to their support on Sunday - does not bode well for Saints in the Cup QF...ah well.


----------



## HankMarvin (Feb 28, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Conspiracy - Had Celtic gone through, two Scottish sides would have been guaranteed places in the Champions League qualifiers the season after next.  Celtic blow European match last night means Rangers have to win the league next season to get CL place when a Celtic win last night would have meant second for Rangers next season would have been good enough 

Actually though - prob a good thing that Rangers have to win the league next season and 2nd not good enough - as if 2nd to Celtic has ever been good enough for Rangers 

Unfortunately Celtic players will be out to make amends to their support on Sunday - does not bode well for Saints in the Cup QF...ah well.
		
Click to expand...

I am sure that winning against St Mirren who sit 10th in the Scottish PL will be a real bost to them and make up for last night's efforts 🤣


----------



## casuk (Feb 28, 2020)

HankMarvin said:



			I am sure that winning against St Mirren who sit 10th in the Scottish PL will be a real bost to them and make up for last night's efforts 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Probably not but another treble will surely make up for it


----------



## casuk (Feb 28, 2020)

Gutted about last nights result, stupid mistakes cost us,  basically same story as the cl qualifiers earlier in the season, al least the league has one representative


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 28, 2020)

HankMarvin said:



			I am sure that winning against St Mirren who sit 10th in the Scottish PL will be a real bost to them and make up for last night's efforts 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Wrong Saints...and in any case - it's never good to be dismissive of the 'diddy' teams in the SPL...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 28, 2020)

casuk said:



			Gutted about last nights result, stupid mistakes cost us,  basically same story as the cl qualifiers earlier in the season, al least the league has one representative
		
Click to expand...

Shocker - three goals in last 7 minutes not a good look through defending of the Katic School (though he was dropped for the Braga game).  And as a supporter of Scottish football I share a little bit of your pain...very disappointed in Celtic.


----------



## ger147 (Feb 28, 2020)

casuk said:



			Gutted about last nights result, stupid mistakes cost us,  basically same story as the cl qualifiers earlier in the season, al least the league has one representative
		
Click to expand...

I must have seen that same game at least 50 times in the past.  A combination of arrogance (why the constant bombing forward when at 0-0 on the night, they were in the next round?), not taking the chances they did create and the 3rd leg of the holy trinity, keystone cops defending to gift your opponents the match.  Poor in every aspect for me and got what they deserved in the end.  Congratulations to Copenhagen, hung in there when the going was tough and took the chances presented to them to win the tie.


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 28, 2020)

casuk said:



			Gutted about last nights result, stupid mistakes cost us,  basically same story as the cl qualifiers earlier in the season, al least the league has one representative
		
Click to expand...

casuk-out for meal with SWMBO last night,waiting at bus stop for bus(obviously?)group of young guys there all kitted out and playing around,boisterous but in good spirits told them that I hoped that they got a good win to follow on from the away goal,nice young lads(memories!) so off they go on the supporters bus,went home ,upstairs,tune in,can't believe what happened,thought I was watching us (at times)!
Class act from NL,did'nt rant/rave or hang anyone out to dry---think he was like the rest of us--totally shellshocked at his defence.Gutted that they're not through---and that's from a bluenose.
But goes to show that there are no easy games in Europe/switch off for seconds and bang you're gone!!!
Happy Jimbo(only because we're through)


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 29, 2020)

Nice wee birthday bonus with the strongest team in the league  knocking Rangers oot the cup.


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 29, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Nice wee birthday bonus with the strongest team in the league  knocking Rangers oot the cup.
		
Click to expand...

OUCH!!But having said that you played well/did what you had to do/ scored and won while we went reverted back  to our schztzophrenic selves! Tosspots.
Unhappy Jimbo


----------



## User62651 (Mar 2, 2020)

Aberdeen into another semi, that's about our lots as Dons fans these days. Cant see us getting past Celtic, if we'd have kept Shinnie, Maclean and Mackay-Steven perhaps but we just can't keep better players.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 2, 2020)

Ah well - losing 1-0 with the Celtic goal scored in 81st minute is a bit of a downer - but never mind - we weren't embarrassed. One day a goal will come for Saints against Celtic.  Meanwhile Rangers just awful against Hearts and Gerrard threatening...well threatening something...


----------



## User62651 (Mar 2, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Ah well - losing 1-0 with the Celtic goal scored in 81st minute is a bit of a downer - but never mind - we weren't embarrassed. One day a goal will come for Saints against Celtic.  Meanwhile Rangers just awful against Hearts and Gerrard threatening...well threatening something...
		
Click to expand...

Rangers job is impossible, fan expectation is ridiculous given where they were, Gerrard's done ok imo but they do seem to be spending too much again. Really had to get past Hearts in Cup to keep this season alive and failed so last chance of a trophy realistically gone. Surely Leverkeusen (5th in Bundesliga) will have too much in Europa and if not them ManU, Roma, Inter, Wolves etc all decent.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Mar 2, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			May is a legend for some St Johnstone supporters.  Nobody is saying he is a legend of Scottish football.  But *this *comment is exactly the sort of attitude that made supporters of 'diddy' Scottish teams laugh at Rangers and their trials and tribulations since 2012 - and the current despair and confusion of many of their supporters with Gerrard.

I'm inclined to lend my support to Rangers in Europe and against their East End partners in crime - but comments like that made just make me switch off and hope Braga totally stuff Rangers this evening.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder what your like if you hit one out of bounds? Sorry Braga let you down, however you will have enjoyed the Jam Tarts🙂


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 3, 2020)

Good night for the Jambos, Hibs fans filing out of Easter Road with 20 minutes still to play.

Billy Gilmour also having a great night, he looks like a huge star in the making.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 3, 2020)

ferenezejohn said:



			I wonder what your like if you hit one out of bounds? Sorry Braga let you down, however you will have enjoyed the Jam Tarts🙂
		
Click to expand...

I did actually say the day after they had that great result that I was pleased - despite how cheesed off I might be at the attitude of some OF supporters to the diddy teams in Scotland.  So no - Braga didn’t let me down, but yes I was pleased with the Jambo result - even though Hearts are not really a diddy team...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 5, 2020)

Blimey.  What has happened to Rangers.  Maybe Ryan Kent puts his finger on it when he says that Rangers (players) prefer to be underdogs.  That's never going to work in Scottish Football and so he is almost dooming them to failure.

Another good night for Jambos against Hibees, and another point for Saintees sees them 4 pts behind 6th place with a game in hand as the split approaches.  Pity our remaining 4 games includes one away at Parkhead 

Anyway - how did Rangers let go 18yr old Billy Gilmour - MotM for Chelsea against Liverpool in the FA Cup couple night ago.  Cleasrly they couldn't stop him going - which is dissappointing for Rangers. But great to see young Scottish talent playing at the top level.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 5, 2020)

Story doing the rounds that there was some serious indiscipline at the Rangers mid winter break training camp.
Probably just gossip, but something seriously wrong somewhere.
 ATM there are no weak teams in the SPL, no games are a gimmee.


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 5, 2020)

[SILH...Hearts  might not be a 'diddy' team but we certainly are!!
What a pathetic excuse for a team supposedly trying to win silverware this season.
Just what is the mindset in that dressing room.....I know that I'm angry and frustrated,but why play so well in Europe and be so crap at home  
Don't they care??? It seems not! Got to be a clearout/either that or drop them and play the youngsters supposedly coming through the academy/and then sit them in the stands in amongst the supporters and see what the club means to us,you know the ones that pay their inflated wages.
God help us against the Germans;I fear some divine intervention is going to be needed!
Aggghhh!
Very unhappy Jimbo


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 5, 2020)

toyboy54 said:



			[SILH...Hearts  might not be a 'diddy' team but we certainly are!!
What a pathetic excuse for a team supposedly trying to win silverware this season.
Just what is the mindset in that dressing room.....I know that I'm angry and frustrated,but why play so well in Europe and be so crap at home 
Don't they care??? It seems not! Got to be a clearout/either that or drop them and play the youngsters supposedly coming through the academy/and then sit them in the stands in amongst the supporters and see what the club means to us,you know the ones that pay their inflated wages.
God help us against the Germans;I fear some divine intervention is going to be needed!
Aggghhh!
Very unhappy Jimbo
		
Click to expand...

I hear all you say from my brother - he's going with my niece (both ST holders) to the BL game on Thursday and the Celtic game on Saturday - and is not a happy bunny.

What was Ryan Kent on about with his Rangers preferring to be underdog in matches - that's nuts.  And Tavernier (in the programme last night) saying that Rangers are affected too much when Scottish teams put them under a bit of pressure and get in their face.  Glasgow Rangers...players not able to cope with aggressive Scottish footballers - Rangers players?


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 5, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I hear all you say from my brother - he's going with my niece (both ST holders) to the BL game on Thursday and the Celtic game on Saturday - and is not a happy bunny.

What was Ryan Kent on about with his Rangers preferring to be underdog in matches - that's nuts.  And Tavernier (in the programme last night) saying that Rangers are affected too much when Scottish teams put them under a bit of pressure and get in their face.  Glasgow Rangers...players not able to cope with aggressive Scottish footballers - Rangers players?
		
Click to expand...

Disgrace to the jersey all of them....apart from keeper!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 5, 2020)

toyboy54 said:



			Disgrace to the jersey all of them....apart from keeper!
		
Click to expand...

Funny how Rangers spokespeople seem convinced that  this year will be trophy less. They are still in one Cup.  Not a great vote of confidence too the manager.
I read that only two managers in Rangers [both teams combined] histories have ever had two trophy less seasons.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 6, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Funny how Rangers spokespeople seem convinced that  this year will be trophy less. They are still in one Cup.  Not a great vote of confidence too the manager.
I read that only two managers in Rangers *[both teams combined] *histories have ever had two trophy less seasons.
		
Click to expand...

Now Doon - are we not past that ... Rangers/Sevco have today‘s problems to deal with... they still seem to be living beyond their means.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 6, 2020)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/51765472

I wonder if Millwall will follow this good example.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 6, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/51765472

I wonder if Millwall will follow this good example.

Click to expand...

There could have been no more than a couple of dozen Accies supporters in the away corner of Ibrox on Wednesday night, and yet the neds decided to have a go at them as they left - with the police then having to hold the Accies Fans behind - so it's not only Fort William that has the problem   Mind you the chagrin felt by these Rangers supporters as a result of their team's performance was undoubtedly pretty massive.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 6, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Story doing the rounds that there was some serious indiscipline at the Rangers mid winter break training camp.
Probably just gossip, but something seriously wrong somewhere.
ATM there are no weak teams in the SPL, no games are a gimmee.

Click to expand...

Were they asking a DJ to play a song he didn’t want to?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 6, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Were they asking a DJ to play a song he didn’t want to?
		
Click to expand...

If the gossip is even close there was some pretty 'heavy metal' stuff going on.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 6, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Were they asking a DJ to play a song he didn’t want to?
		
Click to expand...

Long time since DJ starred in Ibrox colours - now there was a forward who put himself about for the cause (Rangers and Scotland) and knew where the goal was...a legend for Rangers supporters and a giant compared with the minnows of the current squad - most of whom (McGregor excepted) will I suggest merit little more than a listing in the Appendix of the History Of Rangers.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 7, 2020)

toyboy54 said:



			Disgrace to the jersey all of them....apart from keeper!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah he's just a disgrace to the human race.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 7, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Yeah he's just a disgrace to the human race.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm - that’s true - he has had a few domestic and personal issues...


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 7, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Hmm - that’s true - he has had a few domestic and personal issues...
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm.Leigh Griffiths?


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 7, 2020)

toyboy54 said:



			Hmmm.Leigh Griffiths?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry meant to finish with doesn't seem to have done him any harm(or more importantly his team).But would be interested in finding out Exactly why 'Yeah,he's just a disgrace to the human race'?
Jimbo


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 8, 2020)

Love the comment from Willie Haughley when Craig White apologised to him for incorrect material used in his recent book. [He said he tried to buy Rangers]

'I shall accept this email as a correction as I cannot see much chance of this book ever being re-printed '


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 8, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Love the comment from Willie Haughley when Craig White apologised to him for incorrect material used in his recent book. [He said he tried to buy Rangers]

'I shall accept this email as a correction as I cannot see much chance of this book ever being re-printed '  

Click to expand...

Should never have been allowed to publish in 1st place.Total chancer and scumbag of 1st order! I'm sure that this was included to cause some controveserary to sell copies.
Lord Haughey should have sued his ass off(although getting paid any damages may have proved well nigh impossible---look how he treated wife and kid1)
I know a couple of guys from the old Chateau Lait he would love to have a quiet word with him!
Also a pretty half-hearted on SKY at moment+who passed the content of THAT programme in midweek>talk about giving your opponents a game plan?
Wonder if that was passed as good to go Messr.Trayner(ex BBC man being paid a bloody fortune to do what exactly)??
O.K.Rant over.
Jimbo


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 9, 2020)

toyboy54 said:



			Hmmm.Leigh Griffiths?
		
Click to expand...

Mental Health issues do not him a bad man make - though messing around with an ex (if he was) whilst his Mrs is pregnant is not what I'd do.  Top footballers are often just rich big kids, with a weird view of their own self-worth and as likely to stray as any of us.  Does not excuse any behaviour.

Anyway - both McGregor and Griffiths seem to have had successful weekend for their respective clubs - as Colin Hendry's lad Callum also had for St Johnstone 

Meanwhile down south - all eyes remain on what could be a very special young Scottish talent emerging and playing for Chelsea


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 9, 2020)

ILH....Yep,agreed ,young Hendry looks to be a good 'un.
'Meanwhile down south - all eyes remain on what could be a very special young Scottish talent emerging and playing for Chelsea[/QUOTE ]
(You'll never guess who we had at Ibrox as a schoolboy and let go?) 
Less than happy Jimbo


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 10, 2020)

Big game for the Jambos tonight at Paisley.
Lose and we are toast, win and it is a 4/5 club relegation scrap.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 10, 2020)

toyboy54 said:



			ILH....Yep,agreed ,young Hendry looks to be a good 'un.
'Meanwhile down south - all eyes remain on what could be a very special young Scottish talent emerging and playing for Chelsea[/QUOTE ]
(You'll never guess who we had at Ibrox as a schoolboy and let go?)
Less than happy Jimbo
		
Click to expand...

I read that Rangers tried to persuade him to stay but the lure of Chelsea (and no doubt the money on offer) was too much.  Don't blame Rangers that they couldn't keep him.

StJ also have another young lad - Ali McCann - who looks top drawer - but though born in Scotland he has already represented NI at youth level.  Never know though.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 10, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Big game for the Jambos tonight at Paisley.
Lose and we are toast, win and it is a 4/5 club relegation scrap.
		
Click to expand...

Just don't get how the Jambos have ended up in such a mess.  Early season I had StJ definitely being in the relegation scrap (4 points after 9 games, now 36 points after 29 games) - not such as the Jambos.  That said - StJ are not yet mathematically safe.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 10, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just don't get how the Jambos have ended up in such a mess.  Early season I had StJ definitely being in the relegation scrap (4 points after 9 games, now 36 points after 29 games) - not such as the Jambos.  That said - StJ are not yet mathematically safe.
		
Click to expand...

Tommy Wright has yet again built a new team from nothing, he must be the best manager in the UK at the moment.
Strange how no 'big team' will take a chance on him.
Hearts falling for the 'to good to go down' trap


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 10, 2020)

toyboy54 said:



			ILH....Yep,agreed ,young Hendry looks to be a good 'un.
'Meanwhile down south - all eyes remain on what could be a very special young Scottish talent emerging and playing for Chelsea[/QUOTE ]
(You'll never guess who we had at Ibrox as a schoolboy and let go?)
Less than happy Jimbo
		
Click to expand...

Less than happy???

Your team climbed into bed with Chelsea in a desperate bid for money. Even agreed to not sell.or loan him anywhere else to get £500k!!

Reap what you sew.


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 10, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Less than happy???

Your team climbed into bed with Chelsea in a desperate bid for money. Even agreed to not sell.or loan him anywhere else to get £500k!!

Reap what you sew.
		
Click to expand...

Jacko_G....Aghhh,got me there(forgotten that we'd sold our souls for the filthy lucre)
Still less than happy
Jimbo


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 10, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Big game for the Jambos tonight at Paisley.
Lose and we are toast, win and it is a 4/5 club relegation scrap.
		
Click to expand...

Try tomorrow night.....


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 10, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Try tomorrow night.....
		
Click to expand...

I'm getting ahead of myself again.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 11, 2020)

Well well well Jambo's look to be in serious trouble. Relegation dog fight it is.

Great win by the Paisley Saints.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 11, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Well well well Jambo's look to be in serious trouble. Relegation dog fight it is.

Great win by the Paisley Saints.
		
Click to expand...

Still 8 games to go so lots of points to be won and lost, but as they've only won 4 league games out of the 30 they've played all season, it doesn't look good at all for Hearts.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 11, 2020)

ger147 said:



			Still 8 games to go so lots of points to be won and lost, but as they've only won 4 league games out of the 30 they've played all season, it doesn't look good at all for Hearts.
		
Click to expand...

They were absolutely dire tonight. 6 points adrift with 8 games to go is a tough ask.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 11, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			They were absolutely dire tonight. 6 points adrift with 8 games to go is a tough ask.
		
Click to expand...

They only need 11th place for a final chance to save themselves if they win the relegation play-off, but they are still 4 points adrift of 11th.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 11, 2020)

ger147 said:



			They only need 11th place for a final chance to save themselves if they win the relegation play-off, but they are still 4 points adrift of 11th.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I thought it was 6 points. It's 6 behind St Mirren. Cheers for the correction.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 12, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Yeah I thought it was 6 points. It's 6 behind St Mirren. Cheers for the correction.
		
Click to expand...

And since they'll not be playing any of the top six not all lost...though they might have to face up to the mighty (erm...) Perth Saints, but hopefully not.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 12, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And since they'll not be playing any of the top six not all lost...though they might have to face up to the mighty (erm...) Perth Saints, but hopefully not.
		
Click to expand...

2 of their 3 games before the split are against top 6 sides.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 12, 2020)

ger147 said:



			2 of their 3 games before the split are against top 6 sides.
		
Click to expand...

Ah - that's not great - Jam Tarts on a sticky wicket...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 13, 2020)

Hearts given temporary stay of execution?  But cash flow could be difficult for some clubs...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/51858736


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 13, 2020)

Well my lot were shown how to play football last night weren't they!
the Germans always seemed to have time and space to pass the ball around and didn't appear to get flustered/panicked at any time.
A result of which was being applauded from the pitch by our fans-nice touch I thought in appreciation of their quality play.
Now what we need is the MORON who thought it was brave to throw a bottle in the direction of one of the German teams player shopped by the people around him!And jailed for life as example to all the others knuckle draggers >along with those from any other club in the land as it's happening too often<-someone is going to be seriously hurt  
Words really do fail me in trying to work out why these masturbators behave in such a way!
God help us when the replay eventually comes around--I fear this could be our biggest hammering in Europe yet.
Jimbo (now going to listen to some Boz Scaggs and Ol Blue Eyes to chill out a bit-have a good weekend all)!?!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 14, 2020)

toyboy54 said:



			Well my lot were shown how to play football last night weren't they!
the Germans always seemed to have time and space to pass the ball around and didn't appear to get flustered/panicked at any time.
A result of which was being applauded from the pitch by our fans-nice touch I thought in appreciation of their quality play.
Now what we need is the MORON who thought it was brave to throw a bottle in the direction of one of the German teams player shopped by the people around him!And jailed for life as example to all the others knuckle draggers >along with those from any other club in the land as it's happening too often<-someone is going to be seriously hurt 
Words really do fail me in trying to work out why these masturbators behave in such a way!
God help us when the replay eventually comes around--I fear this could be our biggest hammering in Europe yet.
Jimbo (now going to listen to some Boz Scaggs and Ol Blue Eyes to chill out a bit-have a good weekend all)!?!
		
Click to expand...

Rangers and Hearts have had a seriously weird season.
Nice touch applauding off the Germans.

Hearts and Rangers [since the winter break] record against teams in the bottom half of the league has been very poor.
Hearts have only won 2 out of 11 games to bottom four teams.
Perhaps the league is getting stronger, even Celtic have struggled in some games against the bottom teams.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 15, 2020)

Plans afoot to change to a 14 team SPL by bringing Kelty Hearts and Brora Rangers into the senior leagues with no relegation.
As a Hearts supporter I think this is an excellent piece of clear blue sky thinking.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 15, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Plans afoot to change to a 14 team SPL by bringing Kelty Hearts and Brora Rangers into the senior leagues with no relegation.
As a Hearts supporter I think this is an excellent piece of clear blue sky thinking.

Click to expand...

Top two in Championship up. Bottom two down. Do that throughout is the fairest way. League will be better off without the Jambo hammer throwers.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 12, 2020)

Just when you though that the incompetence of the Scottish Football officials could not possibly get any worse.
We now have a complete mucking fuddle on how to end the season with mysterious 'missing' vote from the one club who could scupper their plans.
Even though that club can prove they voted against it.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 12, 2020)

Kaz said:



			A total mess but what an unprecedented situation - there just isn't a good solution and some clubs will be really struggling to get through this.
		
Click to expand...

I just took another look at it and dropping League 2 and having three leagues of 14 teams could be a solution.
The quality of the Championship top 6 teams has come on in leaps and bounds in recent years. The bottom club in League three would have to be relegated and replaced with Cove Rangers.
I would imagine a few clubs will not survive this present crisis so perhaps the leagues might be pared down in future years.


----------



## User20204 (Apr 12, 2020)

There are far too many "professional" teams in Scotland as it is. A few falling by the wayside may not be a bad thing in the long run. Was really interesting to hear the Forfar Chairman on Sportsound yesterday saying the league money they were entitled to really didn't make a great deal of difference to them given how small a figure it was.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 12, 2020)

The accounts for St Johnstone publish May 2018 show that the weekly running cost of the football side of the club was £65,000.  A week.  For the whole football club, every player and football related employee - and keeping the stadium going.  That’s the average monthly wage of each of the Celtic first team squad. But even with such a discrepancy saints keep going ok-ish...but this with be clobbering the clubs finances...it usually has no more than £2m reserve in the bank.


----------



## smange (Apr 12, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Just when you though that the incompetence of the Scottish Football officials could not possibly get any worse.
We now have a complete mucking fuddle on how to end the season with mysterious 'missing' vote from the one club who could scupper their plans.
Even though that club can prove they voted against it.
		
Click to expand...

Not for one minute did I ever think the people that “run” Scottish football couldn’t get any more incompetent than they’ve already proven themselves to be previously.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 12, 2020)

smange said:



			Not for one minute did I ever think the people that “run” Scottish football couldn’t get any more incompetent than they’ve already proven themselves to be previously.
		
Click to expand...

What do you mean you didn't think they could get anymore incompetent, how long have you been on lockdown 😂😂


----------



## smange (Apr 12, 2020)

ferenezejohn said:



			What do you mean you didn't think they could get anymore incompetent, how long have you been on lockdown 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Think you’ve misread my post😉

I knew beyond all doubt they could continue to prove themselves totally incompetent

Absolute farce of an organisation and totally out of touch with the fans


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 13, 2020)

Celtic win. Hearts relegated.

End if discussion.


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 13, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Just when you though that the incompetence of the Scottish Football officials could not possibly get any worse.
We now have a complete mucking fuddle on how to end the season with mysterious 'missing' vote from the one club who could scupper their plans.
Even though that club can prove they voted against it.
		
Click to expand...

My understanding is Dundee voted No to ending the season, then withdrew their vote once they realised they would be in a very strong position to get a deal which suited them? The clubs were asked to vote by 5pm Friday, but the SPFL rules say they have up to 28 days to vote.

Dundee now going to propose a 14 club SPL, which would see the top 2 in the championship promoted, and Hearts staying up, thereby giving Dundee a much better chance of getting promoted next season.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 13, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			My understanding is Dundee voted No to ending the season, then withdrew their vote once they realised they would be in a very strong position to get a deal which suited them? The clubs were asked to vote by 5pm Friday, but the SPFL rules say they have up to 28 days to vote.

Dundee now going to propose a 14 club SPL, which would see the top 2 in the championship promoted, and Hearts staying up, thereby giving Dundee a much better chance of getting promoted next season.
		
Click to expand...

I am a Jambo and don't really have a problem with Hearts being relegated. I think they deserve it.
Partick Thistle are a totally different case, it would be most unfair for them to be relegated.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 13, 2020)

In my opinion you can’t have champions and teams getting relegated until the season is finished?
Obviously very difficult in the current circumstances.
Sporting integrity has to be the priority, if not what’s the point...


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 13, 2020)

BrianM said:



			In my opinion you can’t have champions and teams getting relegated until the season is finished?
Obviously very difficult in the current circumstances.
Sporting integrity has to be the priority, if not what’s the point...
		
Click to expand...

Problem is clubs are losing money hand over fist. 

A decision needs to be made. Celtic are that far ahead they are not going to implode and no team in Scotland will or can catch them. 

Hearts are 6 points adrift and reaping what they sow. First division (championship) and adminstration beckons.


----------



## Slab (Apr 13, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Problem is clubs are losing money hand over fist.

A decision needs to be made. Celtic are that far ahead they are not going to implode and no team in Scotland will or can catch them.

Hearts are 6 points adrift and reaping what they sow. First division (championship) and adminstration beckons.
		
Click to expand...

But how do you apply some of the season outcomes resulting from a shortened fixture list and not others (play offs) No ones saying Hamilton should play-off because they are 2nd bottom and just 4 points from relegation (not 6)


----------



## BrianM (Apr 13, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Problem is clubs are losing money hand over fist.

A decision needs to be made. Celtic are that far ahead they are not going to implode and no team in Scotland will or can catch them.

Hearts are 6 points adrift and reaping what they sow. First division (championship) and adminstration beckons.
		
Click to expand...

Your right on the money situation, especially for the lower league clubs.
Its just not right awarding titles and relegating teams in all divisions until the season is complete.
Apparently the playoffs are now cancelled as well, so Brora don’t get a chance to get into Division 2.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 13, 2020)

Slab said:



			But how do you apply some of the season outcomes resulting from a shortened fixture list and not others (play offs) No ones saying Hamilton should play-off because they are 2nd bottom and just 4 points from relegation (not 6)
		
Click to expand...

My issue is if St Mirren or Hamilton were in bottom place this discussion wouldn't even be happening it would be tough titty.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 13, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Your right on the money situation, especially for the lower league clubs.
Its just not right awarding titles and relegating teams in all divisions until the season is complete.
Apparently the playoffs are now cancelled as well, so Brora don’t get a chance to get into Division 2.
		
Click to expand...

Season can't be completed. By the time it starts off again you will have players out of contract at clubs who may move on etc. You have contract situations that would technically mean unregistered players playing or even potentially being able to sign for rival clubs. How do you combat that? 

You also still have clubs losing money at such a rate a few are only weeks away from going out of business.

Dundee have pointed a loaded gun at the head of the lower leagues!


----------



## Slab (Apr 13, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			My issue is if St Mirren or Hamilton were in bottom place this discussion wouldn't even be happening it would be tough titty.
		
Click to expand...

Ah c'mon you can hardly say the SPFL &/or the other teams are rallying behind Hearts cause here trying to keep them in, quite the opposite in fact. If it wasn't for Rangers ulterior motives Hearts would be fighting alone


----------



## User20204 (Apr 13, 2020)

Slab said:



			Ah c'mon you can hardly say the SPFL &/or the other teams are rallying behind Hearts cause here trying to keep them in, quite the opposite in fact. If it wasn't for Rangers ulterior motives Hearts would be fighting alone
		
Click to expand...

You're aware he's from Ayrshire


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 13, 2020)

Slab said:



			Ah c'mon you can hardly say the SPFL &/or the other teams are rallying behind Hearts cause here trying to keep them in, quite the opposite in fact. If it wasn't for Rangers ulterior motives Hearts would be fighting alone
		
Click to expand...

Of course they are. St Mirren or Hamilton with average gates of 2k or Hearts with over 15k. Who do the club's want for income and gate receipts?


----------



## Slab (Apr 13, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Of course they are. St Mirren or Hamilton with average gates of 2k or Hearts with over 15k. Who do the club's want for income and gate receipts?
		
Click to expand...

You wouldn't know it from the votes on Friday (Hearts have nae pals!)  

They fully deserve their league position of course but as a fan I'm gonna say that it doesn't follow that the deserve demotion for an incomplete fixture list. However unlikely there's still enough points undecided for Hearts (or Hamilton) to dam near double their current tally. So if this had happened with couple of games to go I could see a very strong argument but there's still too much undeclared games as it stands


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 13, 2020)

Slab said:



			You wouldn't know it from the votes on Friday (Hearts have nae pals!) 

They fully deserve their league position of course but as a fan I'm gonna say that it doesn't follow that the deserve demotion for an incomplete fixture list. However unlikely there's still enough points undecided for Hearts (or Hamilton) to dam near double their current tally. So if this had happened with couple of games to go I could see a very strong argument but there's still too much undeclared games as it stands
		
Click to expand...

Your not grasping the contractural situation that numerous clubs are going to be in. We're talking about masses of players potentially out of contract. 

We're talking about TV scheduling, media schedules fan movement won't be allowed for a good while yet. Are we asking clubs to fulfill fixtures with no income to offset these games if they decide on closed door games? 

It's a shambles and I don't have any answer. For me the simplest way is to call it now.


----------



## Slab (Apr 13, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



*Your not grasping the contractural situation that numerous clubs are going to be in. *We're talking about masses of players potentially out of contract.

We're talking about TV scheduling, media schedules fan movement won't be allowed for a good while yet. Are we asking clubs to fulfill fixtures with no income to offset these games if they decide on closed door games?

*It's a shambles and I don't have any answer.* For me the simplest way is to call it now.
		
Click to expand...

All too well aware of the bigger picture facing clubs & sport in general & like you I've no answer but I'd stop short of just picking the simplest because its the simplest (and that whole mess on Friday just goes to show it maybe wasn't really the simplest after all)


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 13, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Problem is clubs are losing money hand over fist. 

A decision needs to be made. Celtic are that far ahead they are not going to implode and no team in Scotland will or can catch them. 

Hearts are 6 points adrift and reaping what they sow. First division (championship) and adminstration beckons.
		
Click to expand...

Neil Lennon, has a short memory he was Celtic manager when they overturned Rangers 15 point lead 2012 
So for him to say Celtic should be crowned champions on the basis of a 13 point lead is hypocrisy, at the time he said he never doubted Celtic could close the gap.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 13, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Problem is clubs are losing money hand over fist.

A decision needs to be made. Celtic are that far ahead they are not going to implode and no team in Scotland will or can catch them.

Hearts are 6 points adrift and reaping what they sow. First division (championship) and adminstration beckons.
		
Click to expand...

Haud the horses, just the 4 points adrift.
I think many clubs in Scotland will go into administration before Hearts.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 13, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Haud the horses, just the 4 points adrift.
I think many clubs in Scotland will go into administration before Hearts.
		
Click to expand...

A club being part funded by fans contributions every month and factored into the income is not a sustainable business model. A club that cannot afford to pay off its last manager and assistant so found them alternative roles within the club is also a basket case club.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 13, 2020)

ferenezejohn said:



			Neil Lennon, has a short memory he was Celtic manager when they overturned Rangers 15 point lead 2012
So for him to say Celtic should be crowned champions on the basis of a 13 point lead is hypocrisy, at the time he said he never doubted Celtic could close the gap.
		
Click to expand...

There is more chance of me getting to scratch that Celtic being caught. Lets be honest here. League is over, just not mathematically yet....

Clutching at straws with that argument.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 13, 2020)

Slab said:



			All too well aware of the bigger picture facing clubs & sport in general & like you I've no answer but I'd stop short of just picking the simplest because its the simplest (and that whole mess on Friday just goes to show it maybe wasn't really the simplest after all)
		
Click to expand...

All that Friday shows is back stabbing and self preservation. 

Still waiting for a dossier of evidence being presented by a club.....


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 13, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			There is more chance of me getting to scratch that Celtic being caught. Lets be honest here. League is over, just not mathematically yet....

Clutching at straws with that argument.
		
Click to expand...

Not an argument it's a fact


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 13, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			All that Friday shows is back stabbing and self preservation. 

Still waiting for a dossier of evidence being presented by a club.....
		
Click to expand...

Your showing your true colours. Can't even bring yourself  to say The Rangers.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 13, 2020)

ferenezejohn said:



			Not an argument it's a fact
		
Click to expand...

Fact is I can't get to scratch.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 13, 2020)

ferenezejohn said:



			Your showing your true colours. Can't even bring yourself  to say The Rangers.
		
Click to expand...

The great big naughty assumption shows more about you my friend. 

Maybe see you at the old hairy knees in the summer if we're allowed a game of golf before the seasons over.


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 13, 2020)

ferenezejohn said:



			Neil Lennon, has a short memory he was Celtic manager when they overturned Rangers 15 point lead 2012
So for him to say Celtic should be crowned champions on the basis of a 13 point lead is hypocrisy, at the time he said he never doubted Celtic could close the gap.
		
Click to expand...

The 15 point lead Rangers had was on 5 November after 14 games of the season played and 24 to go. Celtic were top by Xmas. Bit different from the current situation  where there are only 8 games left to play. 

The best solution is to end the lower leagues now and to give it another month to see if there is any likelihood of completing the Prem fixtures. If that isn't possible, then Celtic deserve to be crowned champions (as do Liverpool down south). There is no chance that Celtic would lose a minimum of 5 of their last 8 games.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 13, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			The 15 point lead Rangers had was on 5 November after 14 games of the season played and 24 to go. Celtic were top by Xmas. Bit different from the current situation  where there are only 8 games left to play.

The best solution is to end the lower leagues now and to give it another month to see if there is any likelihood of completing the Prem fixtures. If that isn't possible, then Celtic deserve to be crowned champions (as do Liverpool down south). There is no chance that Celtic would lose a minimum of 5 of their last 8 games.
		
Click to expand...

You'll be accused of showing your colours with sensible thought out replies.

Lower league clubs need the money now to keep going is the problem. While.i have sympathy for Thistle it is what it is. 

Re Liverpool they could have been given the title at Christmas.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 13, 2020)

The Bhoy in rude, So no point in debating, with user names like that on a golf forum.
So I'll leave you to it.


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 13, 2020)

ferenezejohn said:



			The Bhoy in rude, So no point in debating, with user names like that on a golf forum.
So I'll leave you to it.
		
Click to expand...

Dear me, where to start with that post!

"No point in debating" because we support different clubs? And as for the comment about my user name, are football fans not allowed on this forum?


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 13, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Dear me, where to start with that post!

"No point in debating" because we support different clubs? And as for the comment about my user name, are football fans not allowed on this forum?
		
Click to expand...

It's also a very poor advert for his club as well!


----------



## BrianM (Apr 13, 2020)

It’s not about who you support, it’s about sporting integrity.
These players will want to finish the games.
I know a few boys in the leagues and they all say the same.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 13, 2020)

BrianM said:



			It’s not about who you support, it’s about sporting integrity.
These players will want to finish the games.
I know a few boys in the leagues and they all say the same.
		
Click to expand...

Sporting integrity 😂😂

I'm not going down that line. I'll resist


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 13, 2020)

Just play the remaining games of this season as double header ‘last of this‘ and ’first of next’.  if we are lucky they'll be played by Christmas. In any case, schedule a two week break to follow completion of the final eight games and present this seasons trophy at the start of the break. Then at that point have promotion and relegation with the teams being promoted and relegated taking each other’s place in their respective leagues.

yes I know - not got a clue if it’s even vaguely doable.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 13, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Sporting integrity 😂😂

I'm not going down that line. I'll resist
		
Click to expand...

Look at league 1, arguably 5 teams could win it.
You can’t just decide that’s it, what’s the point in having a league ‘season’.
It needs completed or you just go again for the new season.


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 13, 2020)

BrianM said:



			It’s not about who you support, it’s about sporting integrity.
These players will want to finish the games.
I know a few boys in the leagues and they all say the same.
		
Click to expand...

Everyone agrees that playing the remaining fixtures is the ideal solution, however is it really practical given that loads of players will be out of contract next month?


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 13, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Look at league 1, arguably 5 teams could win it.
You can’t just decide that’s it, what’s the point in having a league ‘season’.
It needs completed or you just go again for the new season.
		
Click to expand...

so by that rationale, I assume you wouldn't give Liverpool the league as City could theoretically catch them?


----------



## BrianM (Apr 13, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Everyone agrees that playing the remaining fixtures is the ideal solution, however is it really practical given that loads of players will be out of contract next month?
		
Click to expand...

I know what you’re saying and there’s no easy answer, it’s just my opinion that games need finished regardless, it’s just not right to relegate and promote teams without finishing.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 13, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			so by that rationale, I assume you wouldn't give Liverpool the league as City could theoretically catch them?
		
Click to expand...

Correct, look at the bigger picture, I’m assuming the 3 teams in the relegation zone of the premiership won’t be happy going down and there would be a subsequent law suit.

If Celtic were bottom right now and Hearts were top, would you be happy for season to end now?


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 13, 2020)

A geat line in a BBC article....
'Scottish football is never knowingly short of off-field bedlam..'


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 13, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Everyone agrees that playing the remaining fixtures is the ideal solution, however is it really practical given that loads of players will be out of contract next month?
		
Click to expand...

Fifa/UEFA have agreed to move contracts back in a uniform fashion by a month I think it was. It may be until the termination of the season, whichever league you are in. There may be other reasons why the season wont finish but players contracts should not be the sticking point.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 13, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Correct, look at the bigger picture, I’m assuming the 3 teams in the relegation zone of the premiership won’t be happy going down and there would be a subsequent law suit.

If Celtic were bottom right now and Hearts were top, would you be happy for season to end now?
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't care who is top or bottom, this situation is unique. It's uncharted territory and there is no magic solution, that why you need to make a bold and decisive decision.

Extending the league is a minefield and players can ultimately refuse to play for "their" club. 

Null and void doesn't work as it means sponsorship money would need to be repaid, clubs would go bust and listening to a lawyer the other day, potentially fans would have a claim for season ticket money to be reimbursed.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 13, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			A geat line in a BBC article....
'Scottish football is never knowingly short of off-field bedlam..'
		
Click to expand...

The officials running Scottish fitba have been an embarrassment for over a century.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 13, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I couldn't care who is top or bottom, this situation is unique. It's uncharted territory and there is no magic solution, that why you need to make a bold and decisive decision.

Extending the league is a minefield and players can ultimately refuse to play for "their" club.

Null and void doesn't work as it means sponsorship money would need to be repaid, clubs would go bust and listening to a lawyer the other day, potentially fans would have a claim for season ticket money to be reimbursed.
		
Click to expand...

I agree it’s uncharted territory, I don’t know what the answer is, I’ve just got my opinion on the matter.
Im assuming there would be a few legal teams getting prepared if it does just end......


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 13, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			The officials running Scottish fitba have been an embarrassment for over a century.

Click to expand...

The 'unofficials' who think they know how Scottish Fitba should be run are even worse!


----------



## User20204 (Apr 13, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Look at league 1, arguably 5 teams could win it.
You can’t just decide that’s it, what’s the point in having a league ‘season’.
It needs completed or you just go again for the new season.
		
Click to expand...


Forfar Chairman pretty much rules out the leagues getting finished due to players being ooc or already having agreed pre contracts elsewhere. I think it's reasonable to assume that they aren't going to get completed now, unless UEFA do something and restrict players moving on (unlikely)


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 13, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Fifa/UEFA have agreed to move contracts back in a uniform fashion by a month I think it was. It may be until the termination of the season, whichever league you are in. There may be other reasons why the season wont finish but players contracts should not be the sticking point.
		
Click to expand...

That's been proven to be incorrect advice.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 13, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			That's been proven to be incorrect advice.
		
Click to expand...

Okay. I haven't followed it that closely. I don't see it as being beyond the wit of all concerned though, not a hard one to do in a way that suits all parties


----------



## Imurg (Apr 13, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Okay. I haven't followed it that closely. I don't see it as being beyond the wit of all concerned though, not a hard one to do in a way that suits all parties
		
Click to expand...

And it would have to suit all parties.
Get one player that has a lucrative contract with another club starting 1st June that doesn't want to stay at the old club and the whole thing falls apart.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 13, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Okay. I haven't followed it that closely. I don't see it as being beyond the wit of all concerned though, not a hard one to do in a way that suits all parties
		
Click to expand...

I think you could ask players to stay on but couldn't force them. Then there were issues with insurance, what happens if that player got injured. Lots of scenarios.

It's an absolute mess and not an easy solution hence why I think the easiest solution is to just call it.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 13, 2020)

Contracts are between club and player no outside body can interfere with them.
Though I'm quite sure the lawyers would love it if they tried to.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 13, 2020)

Imurg said:



			And it would have to suit all parties.
Get one player that has a lucrative contract with another club starting 1st June that doesn't want to stay at the old club and the whole thing falls apart.
		
Click to expand...

Where there is a will........... if UEFA and fifa want it to happen, if they have a cosy chat with the key leagues and agents then it can happen.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 13, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Also... what happens to the play offs if they stop the leagues now? Do they still happen?
		
Click to expand...

I believe the play offs have been cancelled already.
Brora Rangers have been awarded Highland League title, but no chance to go up this year via pyramid system.


----------



## Val (Apr 14, 2020)

ferenezejohn said:



			Neil Lennon, has a short memory he was Celtic manager when they overturned Rangers 15 point lead 2012
So for him to say Celtic should be crowned champions on the basis of a 13 point lead is hypocrisy, at the time he said he never doubted Celtic could close the gap.
		
Click to expand...

And it could be argued you have a short memory too, Celtic overturned this deficit before Christmas 2011 if I recall not with 8 games to go.


----------



## Val (Apr 14, 2020)

I'll also add that no-one at Celtic wants handed the title, they are happy to play it out whenever. I'm sure they'll be happy to extend that 13 point lead.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 14, 2020)

Val said:



			I'll also add that no-one at Celtic wants handed the title, they are happy to play it out whenever. I'm sure they'll be happy to extend that 13 point lead.
		
Click to expand...

Very narrow minded post, yes Celtic have won the league, same as Liverpool down south, this is about sporting integrity throughout the divisions, tell Hearts fans there getting relegated with 8 games to go, would you be happy if it was the other way around?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 14, 2020)

I just have the feeling that there is serious delusion going on if anyone thinks football is going to be played before large crowds before November.  Of course this means that most Scottish clubs could start playing matches against each other (exc the Big Weegie bros) sooner - plenty of room in most Scottish club grounds for 360deg 2m separation between fans to be easily accommodated


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 14, 2020)

Val said:



			And it could be argued you have a short memory too, Celtic overturned this deficit before Christmas 2011 if I recall not with 8 games to go.
		
Click to expand...

The only point I'm making is teams can be caught even with a big lead.

The voting shambles that is going on with Dundee is showing up the total incompetence of how it's run.
If the rumours are true that Dundee have been offered friendlies then that makes every one of there jobs untenable.

Obviously I don't know if these stories doing the rounds are true but I would not discount them
Taking into account the clowns running it, if they are and Dundee have changed their mind the lawyers will have a field day, let's hope it's not and they can put the whole sorry episode bed.


----------



## Val (Apr 14, 2020)

Was was


BrianM said:



			Very narrow minded post, yes Celtic have won the league, same as Liverpool down south, this is about sporting integrity throughout the divisions, tell Hearts fans there getting relegated with 8 games to go, would you be happy if it was the other way around?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure what's so narrow minded about my post. I'd rather it was played to finish personally, then there is no excuses whatsoever. 

As a Celtic supporter I'm not worried at all by any of it, all it is doing is delaying the one inevitable.


----------



## Val (Apr 14, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Indeed. I'm actually surprised they're not arguing for the season to be played to a finish when possible. Not only would it ensure no dubiety about their win it would also ensure the "sporting integrity" they once valued so highly.
		
Click to expand...

Always has to be about sporting integrity, any sport without it ain't worth following IMO. Hence why I rarely follow Scottish football now, but your team is your team always.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 17, 2020)

I've read on the Record online that the chairman of Ross County recons he could limit his crowds to 500 and keep to social distancing, he also mentioned Celtic could have a crowd of 10,000 and do likewise.
Could you imagine 10,000 or 9,000 converging at Celtic park and Ibrox and keeping social distancing, with people like that at the helm what chance has Scottish football got.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 17, 2020)

ferenezejohn said:



			I've read on the Record online that the chairman of Ross County recons he could limit his crowds to 500 and keep to social distancing, he also mentioned Celtic could have a crowd of 10,000 and do likewise.
Could you imagine 10,000 or 9,000 converging at Celtic park and Ibrox and keeping social distancing, with people like that at the helm what chance has Scottish football got.
		
Click to expand...

I would imagine the reduction of 'home' penalties awarded to Rangers and Celtic will be reduced quite a bit under those rules.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 17, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I would imagine the reduction of 'home' penalties awarded to Rangers and Celtic will be reduced quite a bit under those rules.

Click to expand...

I have never witnessed a dodgy penalty at Ibrox, my guide dog will testify to that.😂😂


----------



## smange (Apr 17, 2020)

Why couldn’t we have finished the season behind closed doors? 

To be relegating teams with 8/9 games to go and announcing teams as champions and gaining promotion is just wrong!

Then of course the SPFL put the chairman of the club who are bottom of the Premier league, and at risk of early relegation, in charge of league reconstruction talks!! 

When Rangers went bust and were kicked down the league’s Dunfermline were still relegated from the premier league in the name of “sporting integrity”! But yet here we are a few years later and “sporting integrity” now means nothing? 

After this latest SPFL farce of the voting mess up its time a few heads rolled and people who are interested in helping our game grow and try to move forward were put in place


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 17, 2020)

smange said:



			Why couldn’t we have finished the season behind closed doors?

To be relegating teams with 8/9 games to go and announcing teams as champions and gaining promotion is just wrong!

Then of course the SPFL put the chairman of the club who are bottom of the Premier league, and at risk of early relegation, in charge of league reconstruction talks!!

When Rangers went bust and were kicked down the league’s Dunfermline were still relegated from the premier league in the name of “sporting integrity”! But yet here we are a few years later and “sporting integrity” now means nothing?

After this latest SPFL farce of the voting mess up its time a few heads rolled and people who are interested in helping our game grow and try to move forward were put in place
		
Click to expand...

So you are happy not to risk fans getting Covid 19 but are willing to have two squads of footballers come together, be confined within small changing facilities, have physical contact with each other, have Aberdeen travel to Motherwell, have Dundee go to Dumfries, Partick travel to Inverness etc??

Also it will cost the club's more to travel to games and put games on without any fan income. 

Nightmare scenario which really isn't feasible in any way that I can see.


----------



## smange (Apr 17, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			So you are happy not to risk fans getting Covid 19 but are willing to have two squads of footballers come together, be confined within small changing facilities, have physical contact with each other, have Aberdeen travel to Motherwell, have Dundee go to Dumfries, Partick travel to Inverness etc??

Also it will cost the club's more to travel to games and put games on without any fan income. 

Nightmare scenario which really isn't feasible in any way that I can see.
		
Click to expand...

So are you happy that clubs are relegated which in turn costs them a lot of money next season in gate money and prize money at end of next season even though there are still 8/9 games of the season to go? 

For example Partick were 2 points behind with a game in hand and (barring league reconstruction) are relegated? 

I appreciate we are in unprecedented times but we are talking sport here and any decisions made should be made with sporting integrity! 

Then to put Ann Budge in charge of league reconstruction talks is absolutely bizarre considering it’s her club who have the most to lose if they do indeed stick with the same plan to relegate teams based on current positions in the premier league!! 

Of course “absolutely bizarre” decisions are part and parcel of the decisions made by the clowns supposedly in charge of Scottish football!


----------



## Grant85 (Apr 17, 2020)

A few points. 

while it is not at all appropriate for clubs to have been voting on something like this (i.e. it's clear clubs have to vote with their own interest in mind) it should be noted that the they are effectively voting on changing the rules of the league. As such they require overwhelming approval - not just a simple majority. 

Ultimately the main motivation for clubs voting the way they did was for to disperse prize money now, rather than wait until potentially finishing the season in August. Not really sure the impact this will have, likely clubs are just deferring financial issues to a later date and many will still enter administration or have significantly reduced budgets. 

The big issue is with the Premier teams. Ultimately they have far greater reason to finish their season due to TV monies they'd no doubt contractually give up as well as the fact they will all have more season ticket holders and potential ticket sales from getting these games on post lock-down. 

We are now seeing UEFA attempting to end the European season at the end of August and they seem to be encouraging the other top leagues to finish their domestic seasons before the next season starts. I'd actually be very surprised if the Scottish Premier doesn't end up finishing their season at some point. 

I'd guess their thought process from UEFA will be that clubs are effectively having their close season now and the intention will be to start up June or July again and run two seasons into one. Perhaps have a load of ties as single leg only in order to catch up by February / March.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 17, 2020)

Two choices
1 null and void the season
2 finish it as it stands.
You can't crown Celtic champions then reconstruct the premier League to avoid relegation, then relegate Thistle who are 2 points behind with a game in hand.
Even as it stands if Thistle were relegated it will end up in court.
So let Thistle play there game in hand on FIFA console then end it as it stands.
Sounds crazy yes! But I don't see these clowns in charge coming up with a viable solution.😂😂
I will add that I will congratulate my Celtic supporting friends at the golf club whenever that opens, gives me time to practice getting the words out of my mouth through gritted teeth☹️☹️☹️


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 17, 2020)

ferenezejohn said:



			Two choices
1 null and void the season
2 finish it as it stands.
You can't crown Celtic champions then reconstruct the premier League to avoid relegation, then relegate Thistle who are 2 points behind with a game in hand.
Even as it stands if Thistle were relegated it will end up in court.
So let Thistle play there game in hand on FIFA console then end it as it stands.
Sounds crazy yes! But I don't see these clowns in charge coming up with a viable solution.😂😂
I will add that I will congratulate my Celtic supporting friends at the golf club whenever that opens, gives me time to practice getting the words out of my mouth through gritted teeth☹️☹️☹️
		
Click to expand...

Firstly you can't null and void. That's a non starter.

Thistle have already said they will not take legal action, again even if they could have they're on paper now saying that they accept the decision and won't challenge it.

Those "clowns" in charge are stuck between a rock and a hard place. Damned if you do - damned if you don't scenario. 

We're all still waiting for the "exclusive evidence" that is going to be produced, this whistleblower who is going to topple the "clowns". When is this coming or is it just another pathetic rant simply because they're not getting their own way. From what I've read both Rangers and Celtic are happy to continue playing IF it's safe to do so. Celtic will ultimately cruise to the league. It's going to be more interesting who gets 3rd and 4th spot to be honest. 

Today we're being warned re up to six more repeat waves of Covid 19. That tells me we're not going to be watching football for a considerable period of time. 

Call it. 

Celtic champions, Hearts relegated. 

All that can be done.


----------



## smange (Apr 17, 2020)

The fact Partick have said they won’t take legal action and the silence from other clubs such as Falkirk leads me to think there is a “promise” of league reconstruction on the table

Bet your bottom dollar it’s a one season quick fix to save Hearts from relegation and to avoid court cases from other clubs who have been hard done by

The clowns in charge will not do anything long term that the big two don’t want and we all know that


----------



## Val (Apr 17, 2020)

Can anyone enlighten me as to what Rangers beef is with all this? They haven't been affected by anything as it stands.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 17, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Firstly you can't null and void. That's a non starter.

Thistle have already said they will not take legal action, again even if they could have they're on paper now saying that they accept the decision and won't challenge it.

Those "clowns" in charge are stuck between a rock and a hard place. Damned if you do - damned if you don't scenario.

We're all still waiting for the "exclusive evidence" that is going to be produced, this whistleblower who is going to topple the "clowns". When is this coming or is it just another pathetic rant simply because they're not getting their own way. From what I've read both Rangers and Celtic are happy to continue playing IF it's safe to do so. Celtic will ultimately cruise to the league. It's going to be more interesting who gets 3rd and 4th spot to be honest.

Today we're being warned re up to six more repeat waves of Covid 19. That tells me we're not going to be watching football for a considerable period of time.

Call it.

Celtic champions, Hearts relegated.

All that can be done.
		
Click to expand...

Your half right Celtic will be champions. Hearts will not be relegated.
For Thistle to be relegated would be a joke.
It will all come out in the washing, if there has been skulduggery going on.
So we shall have to wait and see.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 17, 2020)

Kaz said:



			It's hard to say as the whole process has been rather opaque and Rangers statements have amounted to a lot of bluster without much detail. However, I think they are aggrieved that their suggestion was rejected as being contrary to the SPFL's constitution when that isn't actually the case and that clubs were effectively blackmailed into accepting the SPFL's proposal.

If they do have the sort of damning evidence they claim then I agree with the need for an independent inquiry but I fear they may just have "gone off on one" again.

It does affect them, though, because the SPFL now have the power to end the premiership whenever they like. Whether their championship chances are realistic or not is another matter.
		
Click to expand...

...and of course the StJ supporter that I am cynically observes that Rangers don't want Celtic to be awarded the title this year as that will make them 9iaR - and only one short of 10iaR.  Rangers* want as much time as possible to build a team to challenge Celtic over a season to prevent 10iaR - thereby beating Ranger's record 9iaR of 1988/89 to 1996/97.

Or maybe Rangers* have the best for all of Scottish football at heart.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 17, 2020)

Hey what you mean, gone off on one again!
If super Ally says we need a independent inquiry that's good enough for me.
Remember he is a genius, how else could he get paid £800,000 to manage us in the bottom tier. 🤔


----------



## casuk (Apr 17, 2020)

Keep hearing sporting integrity, sporting integrity from either rangers or hearts fans funny enough I didn't here a peep from them when rangers had side letters (which constitutes a 3-0 defeat) for over 12 years if any titles are tainted we can start with rangers 9iar


----------



## casuk (Apr 17, 2020)

Val said:



			Can anyone enlighten me as to what Rangers beef is with all this? They haven't been affected by anything as it stands.
		
Click to expand...

They dont want celtic to do 9iar for the second time


----------



## casuk (Apr 17, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...and of course the StJ supporter that I am cynically observes that Rangers don't want Celtic to be awarded the title this year as that will make them 9iaR - and only one short of 10iaR.  Rangers* want as much time as possible to build a team to challenge Celtic over a season to prevent 10iaR - thereby beating Ranger's record 9iaR of 1988/89 to 1996/97.

Or maybe Rangers* have the best for all of Scottish football at heart.
		
Click to expand...

Celtic have won 9 in a row before the first club to ever do it infact, there is nothing that celtic needs to equalise with rangers bar league titles, every other aspect on and off the pitch rangers have been playing catch up to celtic while celtic break record after record


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 17, 2020)

casuk said:



			Celtic have won 9 in a row before the first club to ever do it infact, there is nothing that celtic needs to equalise with rangers bar league titles, every other aspect on and off the pitch rangers have been playing catch up to celtic while celtic break record after record
		
Click to expand...

...and so if this year's title isn't won by Celtic or awarded to them, then Rangers* have two more years to stop Celtic winning 10iaR as Celtic will still be on 8iaR at start of next season.


----------



## casuk (Apr 17, 2020)

Next year celtic will be going for 10 titles in a row


----------



## ger147 (Apr 17, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...and so if this year's title isn't won by Celtic or awarded to them, then Rangers* have two more years to stop Celtic winning 10iaR as Celtic will still be on 8iaR at start of next season.
		
Click to expand...

Knock the asterisks on the head.  Told you before, you wouldn't be so wide in real life, and don't trot out your brother in law tripe, just knock it on the head.


----------



## Val (Apr 17, 2020)

I get Rangers don't want to hand Celtic the title but what was it they wanted? As far as I was aware all they were asking for was league position money dished out


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 17, 2020)

Val said:



			Can anyone enlighten me as to what Rangers beef is with all this? They haven't been affected by anything as it stands.
		
Click to expand...

Basically they see themselves as saviours of Scottish football and it's integrity (I know can't make it up!) They claim that the SFA has acted illegally by threatening to withhold prize money if the teams didn't accept to end now. Rangers claim they could still have given the prize money and continued the league if and when it resumes and readjust the final payouts. They are also claiming Dundee vote was not lost and Dundee have been bullied into changing their mind.

Bizarre accusations when "their man" sat on the board!


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 17, 2020)

Kaz said:



			That goes without saying but, to be honest, Celtic probably have more to lose because if they are awarded 9iaR under these circumstances it will always be questioned.
		
Click to expand...

Circumstances are less than cheating your way to titles though so I don't really understand this attitude. A global pandemic is less of a slight than illegally paying and funding a squad to gain an illegal advantage surely??


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 17, 2020)

ger147 said:



			Knock the asterisks on the head.  Told you before, you wouldn't be so wide in real life, and don't trot out your brother in law tripe, just knock it on the head.
		
Click to expand...

Chill pill for the supporter behind the couch please.

😂


----------



## Val (Apr 18, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Basically they see themselves as saviours of Scottish football and it's integrity (I know can't make it up!) They claim that the SFA has acted illegally by threatening to withhold prize money if the teams didn't accept to end now. Rangers claim they could still have given the prize money and continued the league if and when it resumes and readjust the final payouts. They are also claiming Dundee vote was not lost and Dundee have been bullied into changing their mind.

Bizarre accusations when "their man" sat on the board!
		
Click to expand...

So, let me get it right and how I'm reading it, the SPFL did 3/4 of what Rangers asked by paying out on the lower leagues but aren't happy about Premiership? 

In terms of voting, I'm led to believe the vote excluding Dundee was 34/41? An absolute majority regardless?

Stinks of stamping feet hard because you didn't get your own way.


----------



## Slab (Apr 18, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I agree with the Ann Budge point - a clear conflict of interest. She's also on record as stating the premiership was large enough and shouldn't be increased but clearly is changing her mind now out of self-interest. To my mind, if they are going to restructure the leagues they should be doing so for a better reason than simply mitigating the impact on the teams that have been screwed over by this decision.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't the initial vote the same conflict of interest though, every club just voting for what best suited their club

Actually who else could you possibly put in charge, a club chairman that by voting to end the season now actively voted not to consider any other options including reconstruction? They're just not gonna put any effort or thought into it so it had to be someone with motive to properly look at options


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 18, 2020)

casuk said:



			Keep hearing sporting integrity, sporting integrity from either rangers or hearts fans funny enough I didn't here a peep from them when rangers had side letters (which constitutes a 3-0 defeat) for over 12 years if any titles are tainted we can start with rangers 9iar
		
Click to expand...

Give it a rest.
I for one gave up my season tickets at Ibrox 4 years ago because I got sick of listening to the bigoted element of the support.
When it comes to that both clubs are as bad as each other.
If you want this thread to decend into the loyalist scum terrorist's, sevco,  v IRA scum terrorist's and big jock knew crap your on the wrong web site.
So for that reason I will take no further part in this thread.
Whatever decisions are made and if any wrongdoings and I repeat if, they will all come out in the fullness of time.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 18, 2020)

ger147 said:



			Knock the asterisks on the head.  Told you before, you wouldn't be so wide in real life, and don't trot out your brother in law tripe, just knock it on the head.
		
Click to expand...

well they are not the same club that previously won 9iaR.  My brother in law has zero interest in football. But I will desist in the interests of social harmony 👍


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 18, 2020)

casuk said:



			Next year celtic will be going for 10 titles in a row
		
Click to expand...

Only if this season they actually win it or are awarded it surely.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 18, 2020)

I think the clubs have already cobbled up a re-structure plan and Doncaster shenanigans were only to allow the sponsorship money to be paid out to stop clubs going under.
Strange how Hearts, Partick and Falkirk are all so quiet about it all.
I recon the two clubs will come in at the lower end of the leagues with maybe and adjustment next season.


----------



## smange (Apr 18, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I think the clubs have already cobbled up a re-structure plan and Doncaster shenanigans were only to allow the sponsorship money to be paid out to stop clubs going under.
Strange how Hearts, Partick and Falkirk are all so quiet about it all.
I recon the two clubs will come in at the lower end of the leagues with maybe and adjustment next season.
		
Click to expand...

Hearts, Patrick & Falkirk all have a representative on the “reconstruction panel”! So yes a reconstruction plan will be implemented which is as you say why they’ve all gone quiet on it.

But I think it will be a one season plan to keep the peace and let this season end without legal actions, going forward after that will see the current set up return as that’s what the “self preservation premier league” clubs want! The old firm want to play each other 4 times a season and the tv sponsors want that as well so it will remain that way for as long as Scottish football is around. Also remember for any changes to the premier league there needs to be an 11-1 vote which isn’t going to happen when clubs in the premier are all looking out for themselves


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 18, 2020)

smange said:



			Hearts, Patrick & Falkirk all have a representative on the “reconstruction panel”! So yes a reconstruction plan will be implemented which is as you say why they’ve all gone quiet on it.

But I think it will be a one season plan to keep the peace and let this season end without legal actions, going forward after that will see the current set up return as that’s what the “self preservation premier league” clubs want! The old firm want to play each other 4 times a season and the tv sponsors want that as well so it will remain that way for as long as Scottish football is around. Also remember for any changes to the premier league there needs to be an 11-1 vote which isn’t going to happen when clubs in the premier are all looking out for themselves
		
Click to expand...

You win 4 games all season (even cut short) you deserve to be relegated. Hearts going to cheat relegation?


----------



## smange (Apr 18, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			You win 4 games all season (even cut short) you deserve to be relegated. Hearts going to cheat relegation?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I believe Hearts will “cheat” relegation but it will be through reconstruction and nothing more.

I don’t like that the season has been cut short and clubs are (at the moment) being promoted/relegated on an average points basis but that what the clowns in charge have came up with so we have to go with it but as I say there’s a reason that Hearts, Falkirk & Patrick have all gone quiet about their own personal misfortunes from the way the season has ended!


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 18, 2020)

smange said:



			Yes I believe Hearts will “cheat” relegation but it will be through reconstruction and nothing more.

I don’t like that the season has been cut short and clubs are (at the moment) being promoted/relegated on an average points basis but that what the clowns in charge have came up with so we have to go with it but as I say there’s a reason that Hearts, Falkirk & Patrick have all gone quiet about their own personal misfortunes from the way the season has ended!
		
Click to expand...

What do you propose? We just wait till whenever to play games. You have the contract situations that will arise, you also have predicted further waves of Covid 19. 

How long do you wait?

Reconstruction to save the bacon of a side who have played atrociously all season is a nonsense and not a reason to change. Also if you look back at what Budge has said previously this stinks of hypocrisy all day long.

Moral high ground is not a reason for reconstruction. If anything it's knee jerk.


----------



## smange (Apr 18, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			What do you propose? We just wait till whenever to play games. You have the contract situations that will arise, you also have predicted further waves of Covid 19.

How long do you wait?

Reconstruction to save the bacon of a side who have played atrociously all season is a nonsense and not a reason to change. Also if you look back at what Budge has said previously this stinks of hypocrisy all day long.

Moral high ground is not a reason for reconstruction. If anything it's knee jerk.
		
Click to expand...

I didn’t say I agree with reconstruction happening to save Hearts skin! I said I think it will happen to save their skin! 
The Premier league doesn’t want to lose Hearts as I’m guessing the 3rd or 4th largest support and be replaced with ICT. The premier league clubs are  thinking about their own finances and rather have whatever travelling support Hearts bring over whatever ICT bring! 

As much as I’m against the way the season has been ended early it surely has to be ended early across all leagues and not just the lower leagues which I’m sure you agree on. Why then do you think the clowns in charge have allowed the premier league to remain at the minute undecided?

Yes Budge is full of hypocrisy and I think we all know none of this would be happening if it were Hamilton or St Mirren in the league position Hearts are in


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 18, 2020)

smange said:



			I didn’t say I agree with reconstruction happening to save Hearts skin! I said I think it will happen to save their skin!
The Premier league doesn’t want to lose Hearts as I’m guessing the 3rd or 4th largest support and be replaced with ICT. The premier league clubs are  thinking about their own finances and rather have whatever travelling support Hearts bring over whatever ICT bring!

As much as I’m against the way the season has been ended early it surely has to be ended early across all leagues and not just the lower leagues which I’m sure you agree on. Why then do you think the clowns in charge have allowed the premier league to remain at the minute undecided?

Yes Budge is full of hypocrisy and I think we all know none of this would be happening if it were Hamilton or St Mirren in the league position Hearts are in
		
Click to expand...

Your last paragraph is 100% spot on.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 18, 2020)

Didn't the same thing happen years ago when Aberdeen were supposed to be relegated  ?


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 18, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Didn't the same thing happen years ago when Aberdeen were supposed to be relegated  ? 

Click to expand...

No Falkirk (I think (Brockville from memory) didn't have a stadium that met SPL criteria. A criteria that was already in place.

Also at that time it wasn't an automatic relegation but it would have been a play off.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 18, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			No Falkirk (I think (Brockville from memory) didn't have a stadium that met SPL criteria. A criteria that was already in place.

Also at that time it wasn't an automatic relegation but it would have been a play off.
		
Click to expand...

1995 and 2000 the goal posts were moved to suit Aberdeen


----------



## Val (Apr 18, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			No Falkirk (I think (Brockville from memory) didn't have a stadium that met SPL criteria. A criteria that was already in place.

Also at that time it wasn't an automatic relegation but it would have been a play off.
		
Click to expand...

Correct. Falkirk as a club would not pay for the stadium they couldn't afford unlike Airdrie who chased that dream and died as a club.


----------



## smange (Apr 23, 2020)

Scottish football officials getting more and more ridiculous now!!

The average points per game played has also been applied to the junior leagues and Auchinleck Talbot have been named as champions despite being in 3rd place and having played 9 games less but yet the premier league is still up in the air!! 

Why are we operating a whole pyramid system for our football and applying rules all over the country yet one league still remains undecided all because one of their precious “big teams” would be relegated?

What is the point in it all if they are just (yet again) going to have different rules for different leagues/teams! 

If reconstruction is implemented and Hearts saved from relegation I can’t see myself ever setting foot inside a ground again when I’m back home, no way am I going to help line the pockets of idiots and incompetents like Neil Doncaster and his cronies!! I will, as I do already still contribute to my club but only in ways the clowns in charge don’t get a penny of my hard earned.


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 23, 2020)

smange said:



			Scottish football officials getting more and more ridiculous now!!

The average points per game played has also been applied to the junior leagues and Auchinleck Talbot have been named as champions despite being in 3rd place and having played 9 games less but yet t*he premier league is still up in the air!*!

Why are we operating a whole pyramid system for our football and applying rules all over the country yet one league still remains undecided all because one of their precious “big teams” would be relegated?

What is the point in it all if they are just (yet again) going to have different rules for different leagues/teams!

If reconstruction is implemented and Hearts saved from relegation I can’t see myself ever setting foot inside a ground again when I’m back home, no way am I going to help line the pockets of idiots and incompetents like Neil Doncaster and his cronies!! I will, as I do already still contribute to my club but only in ways the clowns in charge don’t get a penny of my hard earned.
		
Click to expand...

The only reason the Prem hasn't been called is the SPFL are waiting for UEFA to give national associations the go ahead to do that. If they jump the gun, there is a risk Scottish clubs will be barred from Europe.

However, I agree that talk of restructuring the leagues is a pathetic attempt to appease Hearts after Budge threatened to sue.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 23, 2020)

I think any of the clubs threatened by missing out on promotion or bring relegated would have quite a strong chance of winning any court case, where does that leave us.
Hearts basically holding a loaded gun.
This is  all about sponsorship money for next year, for once they seem to have managed a decent TV deal.
The Auchinleck decision seems crazy...…..does anyone know if average points per game was applied to any of the other decisions.


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 23, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I think any of the clubs threatened by missing out on promotion or bring relegated would have quite a strong chance of winning any court case, where does that leave us.
Hearts basically holding a loaded gun.
This is  all about sponsorship money for next year, for once they seem to have managed a decent TV deal.
The Auchinleck decision seems crazy...…..does anyone know if average points per game was applied to any of the other decisions.
		
Click to expand...

yes, they were 12 points behind with 9 games in hand, but it was decided on average points per game.


----------



## smange (Apr 23, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			The only reason the Prem hasn't been called is the SPFL are waiting for UEFA to give national associations the go ahead to do that. If they jump the gun, there is a risk Scottish clubs will be barred from Europe.

However, I agree that talk of restructuring the leagues is a pathetic attempt to appease Hearts after Budge threatened to sue.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it’s right about waiting on UEFA but to even consider the premier league having a different rule implemented to the rest of the country is wrong! Why not hold off on all leagues then? Yes I know the clubs in the lower leagues were needing the prize money but it worked out the same for every club (except my team) I believe as in how they finished with or without the average points so nobody (other than Dunfermline) lost out on money and in fact Arbroath gained money! So the SPFL could have paid prize money out on current or average points and said we will hold off the season until UEFA tell us what we can do and then we will implement a season ending plan across all of Scottish football.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 23, 2020)

Looks like England are considering a North South divide for leagues 3 and 4 [old money] for next year.
Makes a load of sense. 4 leagues of 12 [probably playing as per the Scots leagues] then play offs for promotion.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 23, 2020)

If you think these legal threats were bad, the ones coming in the Premier League are going to be insane.  Any team that does not get its own way in terms of avoiding relegation/not being promoted/missing out on a playoff etc is going to sue until the cows come home.


----------



## casuk (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm sure there are rules already in place to end the season early and clubs agreed on it years ago, these threats of court cases are just that, still waiting on this evidence from the rangers aswel as 
Alleged racism 29/12/19
Alleged car tampering
Alleged assault on Jabba


----------



## User20204 (Apr 23, 2020)

Who is Jabba ?


----------



## casuk (Apr 23, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Who is Jabba ?
		
Click to expand...

Jim traynor,,


----------



## smange (Apr 23, 2020)

casuk said:



			I'm sure there are rules already in place to end the season early and clubs agreed on it years ago, these threats of court cases are just that, still waiting on this evidence from the rangers aswel as
Alleged racism 29/12/19
Alleged car tampering
Alleged assault on Jabba
		
Click to expand...

Give it a rest with your petty and typically boring old firm bickering which has ruined many a thread on Scottish football on here over the years! 

If you were really interested in the subjects you mention about Rangers you would know that they’ve already addressed the alleged racism and car tampering subjects.


----------



## User20204 (Apr 23, 2020)

smange said:



			Give it a rest with your petty and typically boring old firm bickering which has ruined many a thread on Scottish football on here over the years!

If you were really interested in the subjects you mention about Rangers you would know that they’ve already addressed the alleged racism and car tampering subjects.
		
Click to expand...

Have they produced the evidence they said they had from a whisteblower about the voting system from the other week ? (I don't follow things that closely so no idea if they have or not)


----------



## BrianM (Apr 23, 2020)

casuk said:



			I'm sure there are rules already in place to end the season early and clubs agreed on it years ago, these threats of court cases are just that, still waiting on this evidence from the rangers aswel as
Alleged racism 29/12/19
Alleged car tampering
Alleged assault on Jabba
		
Click to expand...

Get a grip of yourself, your not a bloody child.


----------



## smange (Apr 23, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Have they produced the evidence they said they had from a whisteblower about the voting system from the other week ? (I don't follow things that closely so no idea if they have or not)
		
Click to expand...

Not that’s been put out in the public domain as of yet and I think they have said they will only disclose it to an independent enquiry so we may have to wait a while


----------



## casuk (Apr 23, 2020)

You'll be waiting I helluva long time for evidence coming out of ibrox


----------



## BrianM (Apr 23, 2020)

casuk said:



			You'll be waiting I helluva long time for evidence coming out of ibrox
		
Click to expand...

You come across as an unintelligent idiot with your recent posts, give it up.


----------



## User20204 (Apr 23, 2020)

BrianM said:



			You come across as an unintelligent idiot with your recent posts, give it up.
		
Click to expand...


Billy Boy are you ?


----------



## BrianM (Apr 24, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Billy Boy are you ?
		
Click to expand...

No.
Brora Rangers for me 😂😂


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 27, 2020)

Looks like three leagues of fourteen teams is the only possible way forward for league reconstruction.
I suggested that a few weeks ago.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 27, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Looks like three leagues of fourteen teams is the only possible way forward for league reconstruction.
I suggested that a few weeks ago.
		
Click to expand...

How they going to do the Top 6 Bottom 6 split then...err   Ach - it was always a bit of a mess anyway...Top 7 Bottom 7? Top 6 Bottom 8?  I am sure they'll have worked it out iin full detail covering all possible issues and questions the clubs might have...


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 27, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Billy Boy are you ?
		
Click to expand...

That'll be be, I am bit disappointed in Chris stirring things


----------



## rudebhoy (May 2, 2020)

Tommy Wright leaves St Johnstone. Strange one, done a very good job there.

NI job beckons?


----------



## BrianM (May 2, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Tommy Wright leaves St Johnstone. Strange one, done a very good job there.

NI job beckons?
		
Click to expand...

Its got to be the Northern Ireland job......
Did a good job at St Johnstone.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 2, 2020)

Jim Spence
@JimSpenceSport
·
1h
Tommy Wright was always great to deal with. Had a quick blether with him there. This has been coming for a wee while now and is probably best for both parties. Fresh start for both Tommy and Saints.


----------



## User20204 (May 2, 2020)

Still awaiting Rangers evidence a few weeks on.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 2, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Tommy Wright leaves St Johnstone. Strange one, done a very good job there.

NI job beckons?
		
Click to expand...

This could push SILH { Hugh } over the edge, he's one of their few die hard supporters from way down south [ side }


----------



## User20204 (May 2, 2020)

Reading on twitter it seems Tom English got his erse handed to him on a plate by Neil Doncaster.


----------



## Val (May 2, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Reading on twitter it seems Tom English got his erse handed to him on a plate by Neil Doncaster.
		
Click to expand...

Who's Twitter?


----------



## User20204 (May 2, 2020)

Val said:



			Who's Twitter?
		
Click to expand...

Tom English.

I said so not having heard the actual interview, I've since currently heard it and he TE didn't actually speak to ND, it was Richard Gordon who did.

I thought ND came over very well and RG was just rambling by repeatedly asking the same questions over and over again, despite getting clear and distinct replies from ND. 

Michael Stewart certainly handed TE his erse on a plate and put him straight about his (TE) repeated mention of loans.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 2, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			This could push SILH { Hugh } over the edge, he's one of their few die hard supporters from way down south [ side }

Click to expand...

Aaaargh....nooooo...ah hells teeth...😥

But will always be a legend with saints fans as he took us to out first Scottish Cup Final - and we won - and I was there with my mum and my son plus a couple of cousins.  What a day - never to be forgotten - mum hadn’t been to a football match since she had gone to watch saints a few times in the late 1940s. She was so chuffed - as we all were.

Thanks Tommy and good luck.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 3, 2020)

Owen Coyle bookies favourite to take over.
Wright did a great job at St Johnstone...pro rata probably the best manager in Britain.
Managing a team that competed with Celtic and won the Scottish Cup on a budget that was probably smaller than the likes of Fleetwood.
I think he will do well as NI manager.

BTW......it is an 'advanced payment of fees'...…….definitely not a loan 
https://spfl.co.uk/news/spfl-statement-46665


----------



## rudebhoy (May 3, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Owen Coyle bookies favourite to take over.
Wright did a great job at St Johnstone...pro rata probably the best manager in Britain.
Managing a team that competed with Celtic and won the Scottish Cup on a budget that was probably smaller than the likes of Fleetwood.
I think he will do well as NI manager.

BTW......it is an 'advanced payment of fees'...…….definitely not a loan 
https://spfl.co.uk/news/spfl-statement-46665

Click to expand...

Not sure you can say he gave Celtic a run for their money, his highest league position in 7 seasons was 4th.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 3, 2020)

Alan Stubbs has warned Rangers to avoid the null and void talk on the Premiership or risk being stripped of some of their own titles.
The former Celtic star says the Ibrox club are in danger of opening up a can of worms by sticking to their guns over their opposition to the SPFL calling the season now and awarding the title to Neil Lennon’s men and Hearts being relegated.
The Hoops are 13 points clear with eight games remaining but Rangers insist the title can only be won on the pitch and that
finishing the season with a significant amount of games still to play impacts upon the integrity of the game.
Ibrox managing director Stewart Robertson also stated they are opposed to playing matches behind closed doors.
And former Rangers star and manager Ally McCoist claimed there would forever be an asterisk against Celtic’s name if the SPFL award them the title.


But former Hoops defender Stubbs warned Gers they should be careful what they wish for because preventing the season ending early could see titles they won during the EBT era being brought into question.

He said: “Rangers should be very careful because if they start saying this campaign should be null and void then what about all the leagues they won when they were later found in court to be bending the rules regarding their tax avoidance?
“The difference here is that Celtic have done nothing wrong while Rangers did do something wrong and still kept those titles.
“Plus, if anything, if the season had continued, I could only see the gap between the two clubs becoming even wider.
“For me, it’s not even up for discussion because Celtic would have finished even further ahead.
“Rangers had been more or less admitting that their season was over before the lockdown even happened and they were only ever playing for second place this year.


“Last December when Rangers bossed Celtic at Parkhead we thought we had a genuine title race but then the wheels fell off for them. They have been really poor since the winter break.
“Sometimes you look outside for excuses but it’s better to look at home for them. They only have themselves to blame for that.
“Celtic deserve to be champions – it’s the other end of the table where the problem is.”
Stubbs also criticised Robertson for dismissing closed-door games.
The former Hibs boss said: “That’s just a ridiculous comment because the most important thing at the moment is that people
are dying out there and mass gatherings put lives at risk.”
Ibrox coach Michael Beale also came under fire from Stubbs over his claims that December’s Betfred Cup final was the most one-sided ever, despite Gers losing 1-0 to Celtic. Stubbs reckons that simply highlighted Rangers’ shortcomings.


He added: “The record books say that Celtic won and that’s the most important thing.
“Celtic know how to win when it matters. Rangers have lost two cup finals and five semi-finals since winning promotion back to the Premiership in 2016.
“Celtic have got the advantage in the really big games because Rangers have come up short whenever they’ve been under pressure.
“Their players have admitted that they can’t handle pressure and, when you’re playing for big clubs and that’s the case, you’re no good to anybody.”

*● Five Supreme Court judges unanimously agreed in 2017 that the EBT system used by then owner Sir David Murray between 2001-10 to pay some £47million to more than 80 players, managers and club officials broke tax rules.*


----------



## BrianM (May 3, 2020)

Who cares what Alan Stubbs thinks.......
Why is Coronavirus and Tax cases even in the same bracket.
It has no relevance whatsoever.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 3, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Who cares what Alan Stubbs thinks.......
Why is Coronavirus and Tax cases even in the same bracket.
It has no relevance whatsoever.
		
Click to expand...


Rangers have been whinging on about a lack of fair play, what about the lack of fair play when they were fiddling tax to help them recruit players they otherwise couldn't have afforded? McCoist wants Celtic to have an asterisk against this year's title if it is awarded to them, does that mean Rangers should have the same against the titles they cheated to win?

That's the point he is making, it's a valid one.


----------



## User20204 (May 3, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			And former Rangers star and manager Ally McCoist claimed there would forever be an asterisk against Celtic’s name if the SPFL award them the title.



*.*

Click to expand...


That just sums up everything that is petty and pathetic about the ugly sisters, if it's not that from one side it's constant droning on about The Rangers being only 8 years old.....zzzzzzzzzz Yawn.


----------



## smange (May 3, 2020)

Regardless of what anyone says or thinks the Rangers EBT things and all that is in the past and has been dealt with. 

Of course if the season ends and Celtic awarded the title there will always be an asterisk next to it, the season didn’t come to a natural close so that should go without saying!

Celtic could of course put an asterisk on their shirt alongside their star and therefore getting “one up” on their ugly sisters in their continuing playground argument of “but teacher they said their dad is bigger than mine”


----------



## Val (May 3, 2020)

Steven Gerrard should be grateful for a season ending sooner, it probably saved his job.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 3, 2020)

Val said:



			Steven Gerrard should be grateful for a season ending sooner, it probably saved his job.
		
Click to expand...

I'm surprised there has be no talk of Tommy Wright taking his job. He would be a definite improvement, and he wouldn't throw his players under the bus every time they lose a game.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 3, 2020)

Kaz said:



			So many Celtic fans seem to want Gerard to leave.... 

Click to expand...

on the contrary, I want him to stay as long as possible!


----------



## rudebhoy (May 3, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Me too, and there's only one way he'll last beyond next season.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. 0 trophies from 5 (soon to be 6) is pretty unacceptable from a Rangers pov.


----------



## Val (May 3, 2020)

Kaz said:



			So many Celtic fans seem to want Gerard to leave.... 

Click to expand...

This one doesn't 🤣


----------



## User20204 (May 3, 2020)

Has Anne Budge issued an apology yet ? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 3, 2020)

Something different, we had a zoom quiz last night and one of the questions was ........ which Scottish player played for 3 different clubs twice. 

I never got the answer correct. 

Anyone know without googling?


----------



## rudebhoy (May 3, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			Something different, we had a zoom quiz last night and one of the questions was ........ which Scottish player played for 3 different clubs twice.

I never got the answer correct.

Anyone know without googling?
		
Click to expand...

McAvennie? Certainly had 2 spells at both Celtic and West Ham.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 3, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			Something different, we had a zoom quiz last night and one of the questions was ........ which Scottish player played for 3 different clubs twice.

I never got the answer correct.

Anyone know without googling?
		
Click to expand...

Elvis ?
Billy Dodds.
Weir.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 3, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			I'm surprised there has be no talk of Tommy Wright taking his job. He would be a definite improvement, and he wouldn't throw his players under the bus every time they lose a game.
		
Click to expand...

Yea …..strange comment about leaving Saintees from club and player.
It's almost like he has a job lined up.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 3, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			McAvennie? Certainly had 2 spells at both Celtic and West Ham.
		
Click to expand...

Correct he had 2 spells at St Mirren as well 👏


----------



## rudebhoy (May 3, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			Correct he had 2 spells at St Mirren as well 👏
		
Click to expand...

Right. Knew he started off there, but didn't know he went back.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 3, 2020)

Kenny Miller, according to my mate Willie Pettigrew  , Rangers, Hibs and Wolverhampton


----------



## rudebhoy (May 3, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Kenny Miller, according to my mate Willie Pettigrew  , Rangers, Hibs and Wolverhampton
		
Click to expand...


Good answer, but Wolves is a bit tenuous. He went there on a 3 month loan deal in September 2001, and signed a permanent deal in December 2001.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 7, 2020)

BrianM said:



			You come across as an unintelligent idiot with your recent posts, give it up.
		
Click to expand...

However he speaks the truth!


----------



## Jacko_G (May 7, 2020)

Val said:



			Steven Gerrard should be grateful for a season ending sooner, it probably saved his job.
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂


----------



## Jacko_G (May 7, 2020)

Laugh a minute tonight with The Rangers now denying what they said about bullying etc.

Really laughable.

Book should be well and truly thrown in their direction, game into disrepute.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 8, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Laugh a minute tonight with The Rangers now denying what they said about bullying etc.

Really laughable.

Book should be well and truly thrown in their direction, game into disrepute.
		
Click to expand...


Funniest bit is Robertson saying we never mentioned bullying on the same day they tweeted "Rangers will not be bullied"


----------



## Jacko_G (May 8, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Funniest bit is Robertson saying we never mentioned bullying on the same day they tweeted "Rangers will not be bullied" 

Click to expand...

Donald Trump school of media. Deny it often enough you'll start to believe it yourself and think the world is against you!


----------



## rudebhoy (May 8, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Donald Trump school of media. Deny it often enough you'll start to believe it yourself and think the world is against you!
		
Click to expand...

Tam Cowan slaughtered them last night


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258436902706913286


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 18, 2020)

Celtic Champions, Hearts relegated [expelled]
Cue new three league system of 14 clubs per league next season. [ie Budge fudge]
Everybody happy.


----------



## IanM (May 18, 2020)

I was listening to the radio on the way home, the callers seemed anything but happy.  Hearts will sue!


----------



## Jacko_G (May 18, 2020)

I won't be happy till the hammer throwers go out of business again. Can't stand Hearts, although i should give them the benefit of the doubt that under Stendal(sp) they move away from their "anti-football" thug tactics.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 18, 2020)

What happened to Rangers’ evidence of skullduggery?  I’m a bit behind on this so guessing it didn’t amount to a hill of beans.

Anyway - just checked and StJ 6th place.  Another tremendous result for a wee team especially as we had a dreadful start to the season.

Many and sincerest thanks go to Tommy Wright for a fantastic period as St Johnstone manager - possibly the greatest in the clubs history.  5 seasons out of 7 in top 6, European football and Scottish Cup Winners 2014 - who would ever have thunked that


----------



## casuk (May 18, 2020)

Congratulations celtic, 9 in a row, now on to the 10


----------



## Val (May 18, 2020)

Wouldn't be Scottish football without chaos. Let's hope golf comes back soon....

...in the meantime .... Championeez 9IAR


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 18, 2020)

Val said:



			Wouldn't be Scottish football without chaos. Let's hope golf comes back soon....

...in the meantime .... Championeez 9IAR
		
Click to expand...

Btw - I’m really enjoying watching some old footage on YouTube of the great Celtic teams of the 1960s and early 1970s.  Some cracking Rangers games as well but Celtic of the period under Stein were absolutely tremendous. And watching Jimmy Johnstone in his prime - what a player...

Also great stuff from Dundee Utd and Aberdeen of the 1980s...


----------



## PaulS (May 18, 2020)

Does the 9th title come with an asterisk 😁😉


----------



## Jacko_G (May 18, 2020)

Val said:



			Wouldn't be Scottish football without chaos. Let's hope golf comes back soon....

...in the meantime .... Championeez 9IAR
		
Click to expand...

My mate tells me its 8.5?

😁😉


----------



## BrianM (May 18, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Celtic Champions, Hearts relegated [expelled]
Cue new three league system of 14 clubs per league next season. [ie Budge fudge]
Everybody happy.

Click to expand...

Hopefully this happens and Brora Rangers are promoted!!


----------



## BrianM (May 18, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			My mate tells me its 8.5?

😁😉
		
Click to expand...

Your mate is obviously right* 😉


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 18, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			What happened to Rangers’ evidence of skullduggery?  I’m a bit behind on this so guessing it didn’t amount to a hill of beans.

Anyway - just checked and StJ 6th place.  Another tremendous result for a wee team especially as we had a dreadful start to the season.

Many and sincerest thanks go to Tommy Wright for a fantastic period as St Johnstone manager - possibly the greatest in the clubs history.  5 seasons out of 7 in top 6, European football and Scottish Cup Winners 2014 - who would ever have thunked that 

Click to expand...

Great result for them after the first half dozen games they were favourites for relegation and Tommy was faced with the sack.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 18, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Btw - I’m really enjoying watching some old footage on YouTube of the great Celtic teams of the 1960s and early 1970s.  Some cracking Rangers games as well but Celtic of the period under Stein were absolutely tremendous. And watching Jimmy Johnstone in his prime - what a player...

Also great stuff from Dundee Utd and Aberdeen of the 1980s...
		
Click to expand...

Watched some of the 1980's Aberdeen stuff, that was some team and manager.
Leighton, Mcleish, Miller, Strachan, Cooper, Black, McGhee, Simpson
Some of Leighton's saves were world class.


----------



## Val (May 18, 2020)

PaulS said:



			Does the 9th title come with an asterisk 😁😉
		
Click to expand...

Why would it? No one cheated


----------



## Val (May 18, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			My mate tells me its 8.5?

😁😉
		
Click to expand...

Your mate probably celebrated every tainted title won using the tax man's money. 

Just saying


----------



## PaulS (May 18, 2020)

Val said:



			Why would it? No one cheated
		
Click to expand...

It was a joke in regards the suggestion that a title awarded before all the games are completed would be tainted with an asterisk. Not sure the relevance of the cheating remark ?


----------



## Val (May 18, 2020)

PaulS said:



			It was a joke in regards the suggestion that a title awarded before all the games are completed would be tainted with an asterisk. Not sure the relevance of the cheating remark ?
		
Click to expand...

It's not tainted at all, tainted would suggest something wrong was done.


----------



## Val (May 18, 2020)

Kaz said:



			It’s just the situation and completely unfair to say it was tainted. Celtic have done no wrong. Season couldn’t be finished (apparently) so they’ve been awarded the title. Pretty unsatisfactory all round but is what it is.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on, no Celtic fan wanted it called like this, every fan and anyone associated with the club wanted the season played to a finish. No one can deny they didn't deserve it and yes you can argue that mathematically they could have been caught but the results leading up to the lockdown would suggest it wasn't happening. There was every chance if the season went one more week it would have been 16 points clear and 7 games left for Celtic given how poor Rangers were playing.

Anyway, it is what it is. When next season will be is anyone's guess.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 18, 2020)

Kaz said:



			It’s just the situation and completely unfair to say it was tainted. Celtic have done no wrong. Season couldn’t be finished (apparently) so they’ve *been awarded the title*. Pretty unsatisfactory all round but is what it is.
		
Click to expand...

Seems to be a common phrase that, not *won the title.*

There is no doubt in my mind whatsoever that Celtic would not only have won the title they would have won it be an even greater margin than the current gap, however that is all semantics. Football like golf is very much on the backburner, also like golf I see a few clubs collapsing and going out of business.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 19, 2020)

To be fair Hearts fans really should be pleased that the SPFL have saved them the embarrassment of another "proper" relegation. 

How humiliating would it have been to go down under normal "circumstances" four wins from 30 games is utterly horrendous, they should be happy the authorities stepped in and called it on their behalf.


----------



## PaulS (May 19, 2020)

Val said:



			It's not tainted at all, tainted would suggest something wrong was done.
		
Click to expand...

I think you have missed my point

There have been lots of talk that teams that are given the title because they finish the league now before all games are played should have an asterisk next to the year to signify that the season was not fully completed, not suggesting anything wrong was done to win etc. 

It’s the same with the league in Holland or France which has finished already.

Whilst it’s highly unlikely but with 8 games left Rangers could have overtaken Celtic to win - Celtic would have prob extended their lead because of their dominance but for some there will also be that small question.


----------



## Italian outcast (May 19, 2020)

I think folk are missing the big story here
Once again, _*The Steel Men *_are set to conquer Europe


----------



## rudebhoy (May 19, 2020)

PaulS said:



			I think you have missed my point

*There have been lots of talk that teams that are given the title because they finish the league now before all games are played should have an asterisk next to the year to signify that the season was not fully completed, not suggesting anything wrong was done to win etc.

It’s the same with the league in Holland or France which has finished already.*

Whilst it’s highly unlikely but with 8 games left Rangers could have overtaken Celtic to win - Celtic would have prob extended their lead because of their dominance but for some there will also be that small question.
		
Click to expand...

No one has been given the title in Holland, they cancelled the league with Ajax and Alkmaar level on points at the top.

Do they put an asterisk next to the winner of a GP or a cricket game which is cut short?


----------



## Wolf (May 19, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Yes, as I said, they probably would have won it but we’ll never know for sure.

*Agree about clubs collapsing I think Scottish football could look very different it restarts*.
		
Click to expand...

That for me is the biggest outtake from all of this. Lots of clubs will be  financially impacted to the point of being on the brink of existence which is sad for the fans and for the sport in general. 

I do have one question regarding Scottish football and pardon my ignorance, do fans in Scotland still tend to support the team of their locale meaning decent support for less glamorous teams and lower leagues or is it now the bigger teams get more new fans and following now as happens here in England, where most Man Utd fans live inside the M25 & people now seem to choose their allegiance based on a clubs trophy cabinet rather than the club of their family or where they grew up? 

Reason I ask that is I personally like the idea of supporting your local team but we see so much less of it South of the border.


----------



## User62651 (May 19, 2020)

I'm neutral in this as an Aberdeen fan, 3rd/4th is normal for us these days and as both get a Europa league place I think, not such a big deal.
I can't readily accept the way they've decided things, it's simply unfinished so can't be concluded as champions/relegated etc, for me it should either be complete the season when it can be done and if that's impossible then void all of the 2019/20 season.
At the top Rangers were 13 behind with a game in hand and a loss of form in 2020 but with football you just dont know, Rangers could have regained form, Celtic could have had a couple of losses, too many ifs buts and maybes for me. That 9 in a row or 10 in a row next year will always be tainted/questioned and argued over as valid or not, the SPFL could have avoided that. Tough on Dundee Utd coming up (if season voided) but that would've been the only fair way - complete or void.


----------



## PaulS (May 19, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			No one has been given the title in Holland, they cancelled the league with Ajax and Alkmaar level on points at the top.

Do they put an asterisk next to the winner of a GP or a cricket game which is cut short?
		
Click to expand...

F1 has rules in place in regards the amount of laps 

And cricket has processes in place

But then that’s talking about single matches as opposed to a season long competition


----------



## rudebhoy (May 19, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			I'm neutral in this as an Aberdeen fan, 3rd/4th is normal for us these days and as both get a Europa league place I think, not such a big deal.
I can't readily accept the way they've decided things, it's simply unfinished so can't be concluded as champions/relegated etc, for me it should either be complete the season when it can be done and if that's impossible then void all of the 2019/20 season.
At the top Rangers were 13 behind with a game in hand and a loss of form in 2020 but with football you just dont know, Rangers could have regained form, Celtic could have had a couple of losses, too many ifs buts and maybes for me. That 9 in a row or 10 in a row next year will always be tainted/questioned and argued over as valid or not, *the SPFL could have avoided that.* Tough on Dundee Utd coming up (if season voided) but that would've been the only fair way - complete or void.
		
Click to expand...

All of the clubs - including Rangers - voted to end the league and award the title to Celtic. 

It was impossible to wait until it was safe to play the remaining games. Most Scottish clubs have a large proportion of their players on 12 month contracts. Those contracts run out this month. If the league was restarted in late June or July, half the clubs wouldn't able to put a team out, unless you allowed them to sign new players, in which case Hearts for example could have went all out signing quality players (relatively speaking) in an attempt to stay up, which would be totally unfair. Also, the qualifying rounds for European competitions start in July, who would take part in them if the final positions weren't determined?

Celtic had won 26 out of 30 games, they only needed 12 points from their remaining 8 games to be certain of the title.

Even if Rangers has won every one of their remaining games (highly unlikely), Celtic would have wrapped it up comfortably.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 19, 2020)

PaulS said:



			F1 has rules in place in regards the amount of laps

And cricket has processes in place

But then that’s talking about single matches as opposed to a season long competition
		
Click to expand...

does every single cricket match get played every season?

the point a lot of people are missing is if the league was declared null and void, the Sky and BT could have demanded the entire TV monies back. Sponsors would refuse to pay, or sue to get back what they had already paid, even season ticket holders could have sued. There would most likely have been no european football for Scottish clubs. There would have potentially been no prize money. Football in Scotland would be decimated. A total non-starter.

People talking about tainted titles or asterisks are just bad losers.


----------



## PaulS (May 19, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			does every single cricket match get played every season?

the point a lot of people are missing is if the league was declared null and void, the Sky and BT could have demanded the entire TV monies back. Sponsors would refuse to pay, or sue to get back what they had already paid, even season ticket holders could have sued. There would most likely have been no european football for Scottish clubs. There would have potentially been no prize money. Football in Scotland would be decimated. A total non-starter.

People talking about tainted titles or asterisks are just bad losers.
		
Click to expand...

I think you are missing the point 

I don’t believe anyone mentioned anything about null and voiding anything - I believe all season should be completed when it’s safe to do so , other countries are looking to start to ensure the season is completed 

You are clearly a Celtic fan so right now you will be happy because it means Celtic win the title , would you be such a good sport if it was the other way around and Rangers were given the title before all the match’s were completed ? I would think not.

When someone looks at the record books it will show this season as being incomplete with the title awarded to the team on top at the time despite 8 games left to play.


----------



## Val (May 19, 2020)

PaulS said:



			I think you have missed my point

There have been lots of talk that teams that are given the title because they finish the league now before all games are played should have an asterisk next to the year to signify that the season was not fully completed, not suggesting anything wrong was done to win etc.

It’s the same with the league in Holland or France which has finished already.

Whilst it’s highly unlikely but with 8 games left Rangers could have overtaken Celtic to win - Celtic would have prob extended their lead because of their dominance but for some there will also be that small question.
		
Click to expand...

I didnt miss the point at all, to call the title tainted would suggest something was done unfairly or illegally and in this case nothing was. Remember the decision to end the league this way was agreed unanimously, the board of directors of The Rangers agreed to this too.


----------



## PaulS (May 19, 2020)

Val said:



			I didnt miss the point at all, to call the title tainted would suggest something was done unfairly or illegally and in this case nothing was. Remember the decision to end the league this way was agreed unanimously, the board of directors of The Rangers agreed to this too.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t believe anyone called the title tainted and to suggest anything wrong was done in winning the title more that people in a “funny” way were saying that an asterisk would be put next to the year to state that the title was given during a year when all the games were not played. 

It was just an attempt at a bit of light hearted humour which appears to have gone over the head.


----------



## Val (May 19, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			I'm neutral in this as an Aberdeen fan, 3rd/4th is normal for us these days and as both get a Europa league place I think, not such a big deal.
I can't readily accept the way they've decided things, it's simply unfinished so can't be concluded as champions/relegated etc, for me it should either be complete the season when it can be done and if that's impossible then void all of the 2019/20 season.
At the top Rangers were 13 behind with a game in hand and a loss of form in 2020 but with football you just dont know, Rangers could have regained form, Celtic could have had a couple of losses, too many ifs buts and maybes for me. That 9 in a row or 10 in a row next year will always be tainted/questioned and argued over as valid or not, the SPFL could have avoided that. Tough on Dundee Utd coming up (if season voided) but that would've been the only fair way - complete or void.
		
Click to expand...

Nul and void would have destroyed Scottish football financially. Most clubs are running budgets that require some sort of return from broadcasters and sponsorship not to mention league position prize money simply just to break even or keep bank managers happy that debts are manageable. If nul and void was called there would have been sponsors and broadcasters looking for money back.

I dont believe there is a club or fan in the country who wanted it called this way, it is what it is.


----------



## Val (May 19, 2020)

PaulS said:



			I don’t believe anyone called the title tainted and to suggest anything wrong was done in winning the title more that people in a “funny” way were saying that an asterisk would be put next to the year to state that the title was given during a year when all the games were not played.

It was just an attempt at a bit of light hearted humour which appears to have gone over the head.
		
Click to expand...

I think you will find the talk of tainted and asterisks is wide spread, Neil Lennon was asked about it in yesterdays interviews.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 19, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			I'm neutral in this as an Aberdeen fan, 3rd/4th is normal for us these days and as both get a Europa league place I think, not such a big deal.
I can't readily accept the way they've decided things, it's simply unfinished so can't be concluded as champions/relegated etc, for me it should either be complete the season when it can be done and if that's impossible then void all of the 2019/20 season.
At the top Rangers were 13 behind with a game in hand and a loss of form in 2020 but with football you just dont know, Rangers could have regained form, Celtic could have had a couple of losses, too many ifs buts and maybes for me. That 9 in a row or 10 in a row next year will always be tainted/questioned and argued over as valid or not, the SPFL could have avoided that. Tough on Dundee Utd coming up (if season voided) but that would've been the only fair way - complete or void.
		
Click to expand...

A bigger issue financially is I'm confident that Aberdeen would have overtaken Motherwell in the run in. Therefore Aberdeen have been financially disadvantaged by calling the league.

However the fact is it needed to be done. Celtic were miles ahead and not being caught. Thugs Utd were bottom. Therefore its only fair that the league positions stand and we move onto the next season if and when that happens.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 19, 2020)

PaulS said:



			I think you are missing the point

I don’t believe anyone mentioned anything about null and voiding anything - I believe all season should be completed when it’s safe to do so , other countries are looking to start to ensure the season is completed

You are clearly a Celtic fan so right now you will be happy because it means Celtic win the title , would you be such a good sport if it was the other way around and Rangers were given the title before all the match’s were completed ? I would think not.

When someone looks at the record books it will show this season as being incomplete with the title awarded to the team on top at the time despite 8 games left to play.
		
Click to expand...

Should history then not reflect that Rangers cheated their way to several titles and cup wins by making illegal payments?

Just playing devils advocate here.

West of Scotland really is an utter shambles when it comes to certain football teams.


----------



## Kellfire (May 19, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Should history then not reflect that Rangers cheated their way to several titles and cup wins by making illegal payments?

Just playing devils advocate here.

West of Scotland really is an utter shambles when it comes to certain football teams.
		
Click to expand...

The fact Rangers don’t even exist anymore is surely punishment enough?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 19, 2020)

Wolf said:



			That for me is the biggest outtake from all of this. Lots of clubs will be  financially impacted to the point of being on the brink of existence which is sad for the fans and for the sport in general.

I do have one question regarding Scottish football and pardon my ignorance, *do fans in Scotland still tend to support the team of their locale meaning decent support for less glamorous teams and lower leagues or is it now the bigger teams get more new fans and following now as happens here in England, *where most Man Utd fans live inside the M25 & people now seem to choose their allegiance based on a clubs trophy cabinet rather than the club of their family or where they grew up?

Reason I ask that is I personally like the idea of supporting your local team but we see so much less of it South of the border.
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea of the numbers but I am guessing that for every Scottish *town *with a football club - by far more football fans will support teams other than their local team - and in the main they will support Rangers or Celtic.

For the cities the split will almost certainly (Glasgow definitely) be more in favour of the city team(s).  But I could well be completely wrong on that.

Do more Dundonians support Rangers and Celtic than Dundee and Utd?  Likewise for Edinburgh - Rangers and Celtic more than Hibs and Hearts?  I'm guessing Aberdeen might find more Aberdeen fans - but I suspect you'll have to be a local and there are a lot of 'non-locals' in Aberdeen - see for example my brother and his pair.  All Rangers fans even though his pair are Aberdonians - they just follow, follow (  ) Dad - as indeed I followed my mum into supporting St Johnstone even though I was brought up a literal hefty stones throw from Hampden Park.

But boy it was quite tough being one of two St Johnstone supporters at my Glasgow secondary school.  That said - we had one English lad who was a Doncaster Rovers fan.  So he had double trouble - though we just felt a bit sorry for him - him being English and all that


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 19, 2020)

Wolf said:



			That for me is the biggest outtake from all of this. Lots of clubs will be  financially impacted to the point of being on the brink of existence which is sad for the fans and for the sport in general.

I do have one question regarding Scottish football and pardon my ignorance, do fans in Scotland still tend to support the team of their locale meaning decent support for less glamorous teams and lower leagues or is it now the bigger teams get more new fans and following now as happens here in England, where most Man Utd fans live inside the M25 & people now seem to choose their allegiance based on a clubs trophy cabinet rather than the club of their family or where they grew up?

Reason I ask that is I personally like the idea of supporting your local team but we see so much less of it South of the border.
		
Click to expand...

With the exception of Rangers and Celtic who you could say have a world wide support.
I think things are slowly changing with parents now steering kids away from the 'big two'.
You are much more likely to see kids from outside Glasgow playing fitba in Barcelona, Man U or PSG tops than Rangers or Celtic.
The SPFL second division has been very successful, definitely raising the standard in the country.
Re, support.
Scotland has pro rata the biggest live football league support in Europe.


----------



## User62651 (May 19, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			With the exception of Rangers and Celtic who you could say have a world wide support.
I think things are slowly changing with parents now steering kids away from the 'big two'.
You are much more likely to see kids from outside Glasgow playing fitba in Barcelona, Man U or PSG tops than Rangers or Celtic.
The SPFL second division has been very successful, definitely raising the standard in the country.
Re, support.
Scotland has pro rata the biggest live football league support in Europe.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, my eldest is a Chelsea fan from a young age, loved Hazard, he also has a Barca top. 
Scottish football is a hard sell given the high profile of EPL and the big European clubs in Italy and Spain mainly.
Where I grew up it was either Rangers or Aberdeen with the occasional Celtic fan, nothing else. I chose Aberdeen about age 8 as my parents weren't football people, got the 5 stripe admiral kit about '78 and stuck with it and got lucky with the Fergie years.
Times change.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 20, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Yep, my eldest is a Chelsea fan from a young age, loved Hazard, he also has a Barca top.
Scottish football is a hard sell given the high profile of EPL and the big European clubs in Italy and Spain mainly.
Where I grew up it was either Rangers or Aberdeen with the occasional Celtic fan, nothing else. I chose Aberdeen about age 8 as my parents weren't football people, got the 5 stripe admiral kit about '78 and stuck with it and got lucky with the Fergie years.
Times change.
		
Click to expand...

As a young Hearts supporter I would also attend and support Hibs at cup or European games.
My Hibs supporting friends would do likewise for Hearts games. Hearts would have over 40,000 fans attending some of those big games, packed in like sardines.
As you say times change, not always for the best.


----------



## Slab (May 20, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			As a young Hearts supporter I would also attend and support Hibs at cup or European games.
My Hibs supporting friends would do likewise for Hearts games. Hearts would have over 40,000 fans attending some of those big games, packed in like sardines.
As you say times change, not always for the best.
		
Click to expand...

Ill guess that the price of a ticket has way out-striped the rate of inflation so folks cant afford to attend as many games now



Also if you wanted to see it in them days you kinda had to go, no 2,000 live games a season on the tellybox


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 6, 2020)

I quite like the look of the new Rangers proposal of a 14-14-18 league set up.
No club disadvantaged and allowing a fair bit of money to be diverted into the lower league teams.

Rangers and Celtic Under 21 B teams to be included in the third division, 200 match tickets pre bought for away games and a £1000 streaming fee.
With the promised £2m promised from Anderson it should give the wee teams a bit of a boost.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 6, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I haven't heard about this one but if it's 14 teams I guess that means a split still and probably a lop sided one? My view is reconstruction needs to be for the long term good not just saving Hearts from relegation and IMO that includes getting rid of the split that causes arguments every year.
		
Click to expand...

SPFL have threatened Hearts with expulsion from Scottish football if they bring a legal case against them. Nice.
They know that they do not stand a snowballs chance in hell of winning any legal case that Hearts bring on them.
Compromise will win the day as neither can afford to take it further.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 6, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



*SPFL have threatened Hearts with expulsion from Scottish football if they bring a legal case against them. Nice.*
They know that they do not stand a snowballs chance in hell of winning any legal case that Hearts bring on them.
Compromise will win the day as neither can afford to take it further.
		
Click to expand...

UEFA have the same rule, you take them to court, you risk expulsion. I think it's fair enough, there are other avenues clubs can go down e.g. CAS.

I'm getting a bit sick of people trying to dream up ways to keep Hearts in the top division. It wouldn't have happened if Hamilton were bottom.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 6, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			UEFA have the same rule, you take them to court, you risk expulsion. I think it's fair enough, there are other avenues clubs can go down e.g. CAS.

I'm getting a bit sick of people trying to dream up ways to keep Hearts in the top division. It wouldn't have happened if Hamilton were bottom.
		
Click to expand...

I believe one of the French teams is about to test that scenario in the French courts.
Leagues/sports organisations cannot operate outside of natural justice.
PS it is not just Hearts.  Why do you think the English leagues are so desperate to finish their seasons.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 6, 2020)

I've posted in the PL thread but it may be more appropriate here. Alfie Conn, Scottish player in the 70's. Looked exciting in a game for Spurs but I've never heard of him. Fill in the gaps please, no copy and paste from wikipedia. Why is he not better known?


----------



## Val (Jun 6, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've posted in the PL thread but it may be more appropriate here. Alfie Conn, Scottish player in the 70's. Looked exciting in a game for Spurs but I've never heard of him. Fill in the gaps please, no copy and paste from wikipedia. Why is he not better known?
		
Click to expand...

No idea but he's well known up here for playing for both Celtic and Rangers


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 6, 2020)

Val said:



			No idea but he's well known up here for playing for both Celtic and Rangers
		
Click to expand...

I saw that in his wiki profile which is why I thought I'd post here. He seemed to spend a certain amount of time at a club and then moved on, never too long. I wondered if he was one of those flashy players who look great but then don't quite deliver over time. He just caught my eye in that game.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 6, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've posted in the PL thread but it may be more appropriate here. Alfie Conn, Scottish player in the 70's. Looked exciting in a game for Spurs but I've never heard of him. Fill in the gaps please, no copy and paste from wikipedia. Why is he not better known?
		
Click to expand...

His dad was a pretty good right back for Hearts in the 1960's
The son was a decent young player but never stepped up.
Not as bad as Peter Marinello but you get the jist.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 10, 2020)

I see the French courts have declared the relegation of the two clubs by the league before all matches were played as illegal
German courts go down the same route as France.
Looks like a 14-10-10-10 is now the only way forward.


----------



## ger147 (Jun 15, 2020)

Clubs vote to reject reconstruction.


----------



## ger147 (Jun 15, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Hearts to sue!
		
Click to expand...

We'll see...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 15, 2020)

"We cannot, and will not, sit idly by and watch the decisions made in the past few months further damage Heart of Midlothian Football Club," the statement added, addressing the fans. 

Nothing to do with your decisions leading to your team being bottom of the league having anything to do with it then.   

This is just the first of the legal threats - I hope it costs them a ton of money and every one of them fails.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 16, 2020)

Hearts relegated to a league that will only play 27 games next season
Thistle [who were one point behind the team above them with a game in hand] relegated to a league that may not play at all next season.
That is just wrong.

Hearts suing for £6m compo seemingly.
If they win I hope that the teams who voted against the restructure are the only ones who have to pay.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 16, 2020)

A massive effect all the way down the leagues and prevents Brora Rangers and Kelty (I think) the opportunity to go up to the main leagues.


----------



## smange (Jun 16, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Hearts relegated to a league that will only play 27 games next season
Thistle [who were one point behind the team above them with a game in hand] relegated to a league that may not play at all next season.
That is just wrong.

Hearts suing for £6m compo seemingly.
If they win I hope that the teams who voted against the restructure are the only ones who have to pay.
		
Click to expand...

Hearts fan by any chance? 

What does it matter how many games is played in a league season? 

Do you really believe that the whole of Scottish football should have been restructured just to suit Hearts for one season and not the long term greater good of the game? 

There has been 30 games played this season and Hearts have been dire for all of them and are bottom of the league because of that! They need to stop trying to blame everyone else and have a long old look in the mirror and see where the real problem lies!


----------



## BrianM (Jun 16, 2020)

smange said:



			Hearts fan by any chance?

What does it matter how many games is played in a league season?

Do you really believe that the whole of Scottish football should have been restructured just to suit Hearts for one season and not the long term greater good of the game?

There has been 30 games played this season and Hearts have been dire for all of them and are bottom of the league because of that! They need to stop trying to blame everyone else and have a long old look in the mirror and see where the real problem lies!
		
Click to expand...

The restructuring isn’t just about Hearts though, it goes down the rest of the leagues as well.

Just to be clear, it could be any side sitting bottom and my view would be the same 😂


----------



## smange (Jun 16, 2020)

BrianM said:



			The restructuring isn’t just about Hearts though, it goes down the rest of the leagues as well.

Just to be clear, it could be any side sitting bottom and my view would be the same 😂
		
Click to expand...

Budge is the only one actively pushing for reconstruction and only because their own mistakes and failures throughout the season has seen them at the bottom of the league. Her plans were very short sighted and totally self centred, there was nothing (other than saving Hearts from relegation) to be gained in the long term for the good of the game as a whole.

It's harsh on a good few teams but I only see one club throwing the toys out the pram! If this was something forced through by the SPFL board then yes I would agree with her to an extent but it was a democratic decision made by all the member clubs who she presented her plans to before they voted.

Totally unprecedented times call for unprecedented measures and she and her club would have gained much more respect and kudos accepting it graciously like the other hard done by clubs have (so far anyway) 

I see Levein even managed to name Cowdenbeath in his bitter speech about how so called lesser teams would be refused loan players etc from Hearts in the future, the team who gave him his chance in the game all those years ago and yet he chooses to pick on them! What a disrespectful clown!!


----------



## Slab (Jun 16, 2020)

smange said:



			Budge is the only one actively pushing for reconstruction and only because their own mistakes and failures throughout the season has seen them at the bottom of the league. Her plans were very short sighted and totally self centred, there was nothing (other than saving Hearts from relegation) to be gained in the long term for the good of the game as a whole.

It's harsh on a good few teams but I only see one club throwing the toys out the pram! If this was something forced through by the SPFL board then yes I would agree with her to an extent but it was a democratic decision made by all the member clubs who she presented her plans to before they voted.

Totally unprecedented times call for unprecedented measures and she and her club would have gained much more respect and kudos accepting it graciously like the other hard done by clubs have (so far anyway)

I see Levein even managed to name Cowdenbeath in his bitter speech about how so called lesser teams would be refused loan players etc from Hearts in the future, the team who gave him his chance in the game all those years ago and yet he chooses to pick on them! What a disrespectful clown!!
		
Click to expand...

I totally see why clubs that wouldn't benefit or even risk a greater risk of relegation in the next season or two wouldn't vote for change just for change sake... But Hearts _did _have to try. Just shrugging and accepting the financial losses/demotion was never really an option for them


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 16, 2020)

Tom English making more sense of it than all the clubs and League put together.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/53062777


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 16, 2020)

As much as I have sympathies and a distant mild historical affection for Hearts, I reflect that a club like St Johnstone can successfully complete for Top 6 and even European football year after year on regular home support 1/5th of that of Hearts and nothing like the resources and financial backing of Hearts.  And I have to ask what the hearts has gone wrong with Hearts.  Whatever it is there is no excuse, and so my sympathy wanes.  I have much more sympathy for Partick Thistle and Stranraer.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 17, 2020)

A benefactor has come forward to fund Thistle's legal bid.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 17, 2020)

If Thistle and Hearts win their court case then the likely outcome will be reinstatement of the 'relegated' teams and the league deemed null and void.
This is what has happened in France and Belgium.
I wonder what will happen to prize money and titles.
Interesting times ahead.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 17, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			If Thistle and Hearts win their court case then the likely outcome will be reinstatement of the 'relegated' teams and the league deemed null and void.
		
Click to expand...

And then the previously promoted teams will sue.  Etc etc etc.     Still could be worse - like baseball where the players and owners are now squabbling over money/games played etc and there will be no 2020 season at all.


----------



## smange (Jun 17, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			If Thistle and Hearts win their court case then the likely outcome will be reinstatement of the 'relegated' teams and the league deemed null and void.
This is what has happened in France and Belgium.
I wonder what will happen to prize money and titles.
Interesting times ahead.
		
Click to expand...

The French & Belgian FA’s forced through the early end to the season and that’s why they lost their court cases whereas Scottish clubs voted democratically for the early end to the season and when your member clubs have all been given a vote and all had equal say! To then turn round and say your taking it to court because you didn’t get the vote you wanted is just a case of spitting out the dummies and one hell of a hissy fit!


----------



## ger147 (Jul 3, 2020)

Hearts and Thistle court case kicked out. They have to go thru the SFA.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 3, 2020)

They should as well in my opinion, we could be playing games now like other countries......
The lower league teams have been shafted right down to the Highland and Lowland leagues.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 5, 2020)

ger147 said:



			Hearts and Thistle court case kicked out. They have to go thru the SFA.
		
Click to expand...

Sort of, the SFA have been ordered to set up an independent arbitration panel of three. One member selected by Thistle/Hearts one by the SPFL then those two select a neutral  third member who will chair the tribunal. Seems pretty fair.
I wonder if the SPFL announce the league fixtures tomorrow they will be in contempt of court.
Looks like the outcome will be that the relegation will stand but a compensation fee paid to the wronged clubs. Hearts claiming they will lose at least £10m.


----------



## ger147 (Jul 5, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Sort of, the SFA have been ordered to set up an independent arbitration panel of three. One member selected by Thistle/Hearts one by the SPFL then those two select a neutral  third member who will chair the tribunal. Seems pretty fair.
I wonder if the SPFL announce the league fixtures tomorrow they will be in contempt of court.
Looks like the outcome will be that the relegation will stand but a compensation fee paid to the wronged clubs. Hearts claiming they will lose at least £10m.
		
Click to expand...

Not sort of, they lost. Hearts and Thistle always had the option of SFA arbitration as that's part of the SPFL rules, was not imposed by the court at all.

Re. fixtures, stop talking rubbish.

Re. their compensation claim, no guarantee they will get anythjng like what they are claiming, or anything at all for that matter.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 5, 2020)

ger147 said:



			Not sort of, they lost. Hearts and Thistle always had the option of SFA arbitration as that's part of the SPFL rules, was not imposed by the court at all.

Re. fixtures, stop talking rubbish.

Re. their compensation claim, no guarantee they will get anythjng like what they are claiming, or anything at all for tha




t matter.
		
Click to expand...

Thistle/Hearts were saying it was a legal matter. judge said [after 3 days] it was a football matter so they lost that argument.
The arbitration panel still have the power to re-instate the wronged clubs


----------



## ger147 (Jul 5, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Thistle/Hearts were saying it was a legal matter. judge said [after 3 days] it was a football matter so they lost that argument...
		
Click to expand...

Which is exactly what I said.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 6, 2020)

And now we have the 2020/21 fixture lost with no Hearts...

Saintees opening game away to Dundee Utd - Life without Tommy Wright and so our first match under Callum Davidson with Steven MacLean his forwards coach. 

Steven who? I hear you ask - Only that Steven who scored the decisive second goal in our 2014 Scottish Cup Final victory over...Dundee United - when he also did a great job keeping one Andy Robertson mindful of his defensive duties. 

Looking forward to another season battling for a Top 6 place - and maybe even a European place once more.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 11, 2020)

Out of curiosity do any of the betting folk know what happens to bets that were placed on winning, promotion or relegation in the Scottish leagues.


----------



## casuk (Jul 11, 2020)

William hill paid out on my winning bets, Scottish and English league winners and an accumulator of 8 league winners


----------



## BrianM (Jul 11, 2020)

casuk said:



			William hill paid out on my winning bets, Scottish and English league winners and an accumulator of 8 league winners
		
Click to expand...

You got all 8 league winners right, that’s unreal.
Must off got a fortune for that 😀


----------



## casuk (Jul 11, 2020)

No lost that one paid out on Celtic and Liverpool and accumulator is still active but iv lost that anyway, I do it every year take your barca Liverpool juve celtic, PSG ajax ect and you get great odds, I should have made that more clear in my op,


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 11, 2020)

According to things down Govan way Celtic have won 8.76 titles in a row.


----------



## ger147 (Jul 27, 2020)

Hearts and Partick Thistle lose their arbitration case...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/53526063


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 27, 2020)

As I said before I have no problem with Hearts going down but this is pretty savage for Thistle.
No word yet of any compensation or expenses awards, that seems to be ongoing.
Lengthy legal case and a lengthy arbitration so it must have been a close call.


----------



## smange (Jul 27, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			As I said before I have no problem with Hearts going down but this is pretty savage for Thistle.
No word yet of any compensation or expenses awards, that seems to be ongoing.
Lengthy legal case and a lengthy arbitration so it must have been a close call.
		
Click to expand...

As much as I feel sorry for teams missing out on promotion/being relegated without the full season being completed and in some cases with games in hand, the end of the season was democratically decided by all the teams in Scotland and whatever the outcome of the vote was all teams should have accepted that! 

Why should Hearts or Patrick be compensated? Compensated for being crap for the vast majority of the season? why should they be given extra money to aid them in their quest from promotion next season? They will be dropping down a league with already bigger budgets than the teams they will be joining and you think they should be given more money to help them back to where they believe they should be? 

Or why should the expenses of their unfairness claim be covered by anyone else other than themselves now they have lost twice?

There are a lot more teams that were affected by this than just those two but the rest of them have accepted it and moved on and it’s now time Hearts & Thistle done the same


----------



## ger147 (Jul 27, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			As I said before I have no problem with Hearts going down but this is pretty savage for Thistle.
No word yet of any compensation or expenses awards, that seems to be ongoing.
Lengthy legal case and a lengthy arbitration so it must have been a close call.
		
Click to expand...

They are currently debating whether Hearts and Thistle have to pick up the tab for the arbitration process.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 27, 2020)

smange said:



			As much as I feel sorry for teams missing out on promotion/being relegated without the full season being completed and in some cases with games in hand, the end of the season was democratically decided by all the teams in Scotland and whatever the outcome of the vote was all teams should have accepted that!

Why should Hearts or Patrick be compensated? Compensated for being crap for the vast majority of the season? why should they be given extra money to aid them in their quest from promotion next season? They will be dropping down a league with already bigger budgets than the teams they will be joining and you think they should be given more money to help them back to where they believe they should be?

Or why should the expenses of their unfairness claim be covered by anyone else other than themselves now they have lost twice?

There are a lot more teams that were affected by this than just those two but the rest of them have accepted it and moved on and it’s now time Hearts & Thistle done the same
		
Click to expand...

There were no rules in place to follow such an occurrence by the organisation. 
If as suggested there is no promotion or relegation next season this decision will cost Hearts over £8m and you want them punished over and above that.


----------



## smange (Jul 27, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			There were no rules in place to follow such an occurrence by the organisation.
If as suggested there is no promotion or relegation next season this decision will cost Hearts over £8m and you want them punished over and above that.

Click to expand...

Nope don’t want them further punished and I never said that! 

So what would happen if there was promotion next season and they don’t win the league? They will lose out on that extra money anyway!! 

Or do you believe they should be thrown money at them to help them get back into premier league coz we should all feel sorry for them? 

If there is compensation being thrown out I hope my club Dunfermline and every other club who still had a chance of promotion from any of the leagues or a play off place that could lead to promotion are also compensated for money they may have lost out on in the future!! I’m also including Kelty Hearts and Brora in that 

Are you a bitter Jambo by any chance?


----------



## ger147 (Jul 27, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			There were no rules in place to follow such an occurrence by the organisation.
If as suggested there is no promotion or relegation next season this decision will cost Hearts over £8m and you want them punished over and above that.

Click to expand...

As well as the bill for arbitration, they still have their SFA hearing coming up shortly about their Rule 78 breach. Could be a very expensive period for Hearts indeed.


----------



## User62651 (Jul 27, 2020)

Could have used this covid delay to show the benefits of summer football in Scotland to the game - less blood and thunder and  a bit more finesse i.e. get the ball to do the work by passing properly etc, get like the Scandinavians/Russians and avoid winter altogether. It's not like we have cricket's toes to tread on up here.
Opportunity missed, instead these legal wrangles bitterness and ifs buts and maybes to linger on for years.
They should have played the season out like most other countries. 9 games could've been done in 5 short weeks. No brainer.


----------



## Slab (Jul 28, 2020)

As a Hearts fan I believe the club had to challenge the decision to demote without the competition being played out & I’m sure a fan of any other team would hope and expect their club to do similar if they found themselves in the same position

They lost the case because (based on SPFL rules) it was legally proved it wasn’t an unlawful decision for the clubs themselves to vote that relegation outcome onto other clubs. 
Whether right or wrong those are the SPFL rules 
The point of clubs voting simply through self-preservation & the lost/found/changed vote doesn’t override the overall lawfulness of the process… but it does not mean it shouldn’t have been challenged 

Morally, some financial compensation is probably due given the unique circumstances of being relegated without a complete season being played, because no one knows which team would’ve been relegated & also the other relegation spot was conveniently scrapped (as voted for by the same clubs through self-preservation) but since it would've been down to the other clubs to pay any compensation then it’s not practical; namely because there is a ‘do no harm to fellow shareholders’ business rule to be observed  

How they played prior to lockdown is not relevant, there are comparable situations every year (and this year in the Premiership & Championship down south) with teams who played poorly & end up escaping the drop

The whole episode exposes serious deficiencies in the way Scottish football is constructed, run, governed and financed, and the pandemic has exposed the same issues in many businesses, so the SPFL is not alone. 

The question now is, will it bring about and meaningful change in future?


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 28, 2020)

Slab said:



*How they played prior to lockdown is not relevant*, there are comparable situations every year (and this year in the Premiership & Championship down south) with teams who played poorly & end up escaping the drop
		
Click to expand...

Good post, but I wouldn't agree with the bold bit.  It's a really unfortunate situation, and I would agree that compensation topping up the parachute payment would have been appropriate, until Hearts and Partick dragged Dundee Utd, Raith and Cove into an expensive legal process.  Hearts went double or nothing and lost IMO, and it was a worthy gamble.

The most unfortunate thing from all this is the tone being used by both Hearts/Partick and Doncaster's lot.  Talks of 'war' and suchlike from Hearts is somewhat disproportionate in the context of society's current issues IMO.

They'll be back in a year.  Fans will hope that the club can actually use their sizeable budget to secure some decent players, coaching staff and a board with some degree of competency, instead of hiding behind brash statements about injustice.  The siege mentally will only last so long.


----------



## Slab (Jul 28, 2020)

virtuocity said:



			Good post, but I wouldn't agree with the bold bit.  It's a really unfortunate situation, and I would agree that compensation topping up the parachute payment would have been appropriate, until Hearts and Partick dragged Dundee Utd, Raith and Cove into an expensive legal process. * Hearts went double or nothing and lost IMO, and it was a worthy gamble*.

The most unfortunate thing from all this is the tone being used by both Hearts/Partick and Doncaster's lot.  Talks of 'war' and suchlike from Hearts is somewhat disproportionate in the context of society's current issues IMO.

They'll be back in a year.  Fans will hope that the club can actually use their sizeable budget to secure some decent players, coaching staff and a board with some degree of competency, instead of hiding behind brash statements about injustice.  The siege mentally will only last so long.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it was a bit like stick or twist when you're only holding 16, you kinda have to go for it (even if its just for the onlookers!)

I hope they at least look at how football is run in Scotland, this whole 11/1, 10/2 voting thing isn't really fit for purpose when clubs need to protect their own position before considering any other action


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 28, 2020)

Slab said:



			Yeah it was a bit like stick or twist when you're only holding 16, you kinda have to go for it (even if its just for the onlookers!)

I hope they at least look at how football is run in Scotland, this whole 11/1, 10/2 voting thing isn't really fit for purpose when clubs need to protect their own position before considering any other action
		
Click to expand...

Would agree about the voting structure.  Aberdeen are as much to blame as the OF


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 28, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Could have used this covid delay to show the benefits of summer football in Scotland to the game - less blood and thunder and  a bit more finesse i.e. get the ball to do the work by passing properly etc, get like the Scandinavians/Russians and avoid winter altogether. It's not like we have cricket's toes to tread on up here.
Opportunity missed, instead these legal wrangles bitterness and ifs buts and maybes to linger on for years.
They should have played the season out like most other countries. 9 games could've been done in 5 short weeks. No brainer.
		
Click to expand...

Especially when the SPFL have since ruled that all leagues bar the Premiership will not start until October.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 25, 2020)

Celtic in for Hickey and Turnbull.
Picking up two very good young players on the cheap. 

Hickey seemingly had a good offer from Bayern, I would be surprised if he chose Celtic above them 
Seeming West Ham and an Italian club also interested.





























.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 25, 2020)

Rather neat and acrobatic goal-line clearance by Richard Tait of St Midden last night...but lets not over-hype it...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/football/53884621


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 26, 2020)

This still rumbling.

Hearts were pish and deserved to go down, no amount of crying and toy throwing is ever going to change that. Stuck by an utter clown of a manager so only have themselves to blame!

As for "self preservation" the same self preservation that saw Hearts vote to end the league early thinking it would save them from relegation. Reap what you sew on both accounts. 

It was a great pantomime while it lasted but I have zero sympathy.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 26, 2020)

Hearts are fine, the fans seem galvanised with the chance to be near the top of a league for a change.
FoH fan group pledges bringing in over £150,000 a month
So far sold more season tickets than you could fit into Bournemouth's stadium.

Hickey will be a loss, hard to believe he is still only 18 years old.


----------



## KenL (Aug 27, 2020)

Disappointing result for Celtic last night to say the least.
Shocker that such a wealthy club could not field a recognised striker.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 27, 2020)

KenL said:



			Disappointing result for Celtic last night to say the least.
Shocker that such a wealthy club could not field a recognised striker.
		
Click to expand...

Shows to me that a) there are too many players happy to coast and b) the standard of the Scottish PL is damaging the chance for any Scottish club to compete successfully in Europe.

I see Lennon has already said if players don't want to be at the club they can leave. I expect to see some comings and goings in the remaining days of the transfer window


----------



## Slab (Aug 27, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Shows to me that a) there are too many players happy to coast and b)* the standard of the Scottish PL is damaging the chance for any Scottish club to compete successfully in Europe*.

I see Lennon has already said if players don't want to be at the club they can leave. I expect to see some comings and goings in the remaining days of the transfer window
		
Click to expand...

Really? from all the way down there in South East England, last nights game told you that? 
I didn't watch it but even if i did I'm not sure I could glean that summary from it, I assume you did watch the game?


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 27, 2020)

KenL said:



			Disappointing result for Celtic last night to say the least.
Shocker that such a wealthy club could not field a recognised striker.
		
Click to expand...

They had 2 on the bench, Lennon chose not to play either. Stupid decision, Celtic were all over them for long periods, but couldn't finish. He finally brought a striker on with 15 minutes to go, after they had gone behind. He claimed after they game neither was match fit, but surely they could have played 45 mins each.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 27, 2020)

Slab said:



			Really? from all the way down there in South East England, last nights game told you that?
I didn't watch it but even if i did I'm not sure I could glean that summary from it, I assume you did watch the game?
		
Click to expand...

The answer is simple. Celtic have run away with the league title for years, and before that it use to be predominantly a two horse race with Rangers. How can that benefit Celtic in anyway? How can winning the league at a relative canter a lot of seasons give you a chance to adapt tactics and develop.


----------



## KenL (Aug 27, 2020)

Positive results for Motherwell & Aberdeen tonight.


----------



## Slab (Aug 28, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The answer is simple. Celtic have run away with the league title for years, and before that it use to be predominantly a two horse race with Rangers. How can that benefit Celtic in anyway? How can winning the league at a relative canter a lot of seasons give you a chance to adapt tactics and develop.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't try to dissect the issues with Scottish football from so far outside. Celtics defeat to those Hungarian lads (& their other similar failures in recent years) has naff all to do with the strength of SPFL opposition


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 28, 2020)

Celtics defeat wasn't as big an upset as some would like you to believe.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 28, 2020)

KenL said:



			Positive results for Motherwell & Aberdeen tonight.
		
Click to expand...

The game completely turned around after the sending off, in Motherwell's favour.


----------



## User62651 (Aug 28, 2020)

SPFL league is a feeder league, same as most European leagues. Anyone decent comes through like Van Dyk, Arteta, Van Bronkhorst, Gattuso, Viduka, Robertson then they're here a year or two then offski. I think Larsson was the exception.
ECL is only for an elite 12 or 15 clubs from 5 countries of UEFAs 32 (tbc) leagues.
Europa is a better comp for the more minor leagues teams but even there an ECL dropout normally comes in late and wins it.
It is not a bad reflection on scottish football that a team from Hungary won by a solitary goal in a one off game after having little possession, happens all the time. People making it sound like they were from Liechtenstein or Andorra and won 3-0.

My team won 6-0 last night, must've done something right.


----------



## Rlburnside (Aug 28, 2020)

Slab said:



			I wouldn't try to dissect the issues with Scottish football from so far outside. Celtics defeat to those Hungarian lads (& their other similar failures in recent years) has naff all to do with the strength of SPFL opposition
		
Click to expand...

I think the opposite to you in that Celtic don’t  have enough tough games in the SPFL and this has a knock on effect when they play in Europe. 

Big club but they struggle to progress when in Europe and I can’t see how they can change this.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 28, 2020)

Sheffield Utd slaughter Hearts 1-0 in a friendly.


----------



## Slab (Aug 28, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			I think the opposite to you in that Celtic don’t  have enough tough games in the SPFL and this has a knock on effect when they play in Europe. 

Big club but they struggle to progress when in Europe and I can’t see how they can change this.
		
Click to expand...

For me the answer to your last paragraph lies with changing the manager
The squad they have should skoosh Wednesdays opposition and its only because of domestic trophies that he's not slayed like Levien was last year


----------



## BrianM (Aug 28, 2020)

Slab said:



			For me the answer to your last paragraph lies with changing the manager
The squad they have should skoosh Wednesdays opposition and its only because of domestic trophies that he's not slayed like Levien was last year
		
Click to expand...

Garbage, the team they played were no mugs, they have been beaten the last 3 seasons by opposition of a similar standard in Europe.
The bottom line is they are not good enough, if they were, they would of won.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/53929478

Good link here to what I mean.


----------



## smange (Aug 28, 2020)

😂 once again when one half of the bigot brothers lose a game in Europe it’s the rest of Scottish footballs fault for not being good enough opposition!! 

Have either of the two cheeks of the one arse ever lost a game without it being someone else’s fault?


----------



## Slab (Aug 28, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Garbage, the team they played were no mugs, they have been beaten the last 3 seasons by opposition of a similar standard in Europe.
The bottom line is they are not good enough, if they were, they would of won.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/53929478

Good link here to what I mean.
		
Click to expand...

Poo,  I think he's tactically out of his depth in Europe


----------



## BrianM (Aug 28, 2020)

Slab said:



			Poo,  I think he's tactically out of his depth in Europe
		
Click to expand...

Team selection poor from what I hear, they still aren’t as good as they think they are though, you can’t keep on saying we should of won.....


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 28, 2020)

Watched a bit of the Motherwell Glentoran game until the sending off.
Some exciting attacking skilful football played by both sides.


----------



## Slab (Aug 28, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Team selection poor from what I hear, they still aren’t as good as they think they are though, you can’t keep on saying we should of won.....
		
Click to expand...

I would never say 'we' should've won

I hee haw when the cheeks lose,... but when all's said and done a 100 million squad should not be losing those early round ties year after year if they are tactically managed properly


----------



## KenL (Sep 7, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I see a classic Scotland football fiasco is in progress. What a surprise!
		
Click to expand...

Worse than hopeless.  Gave up going to games about 25 years ago.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 7, 2020)

KenL said:



			Worse than hopeless.  Gave up going to games about 25 years ago.
		
Click to expand...

Aye but your noo Scottish you're British , we're on our way with Stevie's army


----------



## KenL (Sep 7, 2020)

Win one game against an under 18 team and we're world beaters. 😂


----------



## KenL (Sep 7, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Aye but your noo Scottish you're British , we're on our way with Stevie's army 

Click to expand...

Indeed but Scotland IS part of GB.😇


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 7, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Never in doubt! 

Click to expand...

I take it the bit missing from that sentence is the words "that Scott Mactominay is not a right back..." 😂


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 8, 2020)

That was a guaranteed Scottish disaster avoided.
'We are definitely on the march'
Stats are scary mind. Czechs had 19 shots.


----------



## HowlingGale (Sep 8, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			That was a guaranteed Scottish disaster avoided.
'We are definitely on the march'
Stats are scary mind. Czechs had 19 shots.
		
Click to expand...

Stats can be used to make any argument. That being said they played us off the park 😂.
Wonder how much we would have got pumped by if the big team had shown up.


----------



## User62651 (Sep 8, 2020)

A win's s win, any result away from home we'd take. It is pre season for a lot of England based squad.
I still don't have a clue what the Nation's League is.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 8, 2020)

Kaz said:



			On a similar note, can you imagine what the Scotland team would have been if we’d had to do what they did and replace the entire squad in 5 days? And how many we’d have lost by?
		
Click to expand...

Billy Dodds made one up using the same rules.......to be honest it did not look to bad.

Hickey away to Bologna for £1,800,000 despite Celtic being after him.
Not a bad price for an 18 year old with a year left on his contract.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 8, 2020)

A win sa win sa win.  I have a replanted Rowan tree in my garden that has looked dead for a couple of months, but we have held on in hope and we are very pleased to see new buds appearing...and so with the Scotland footie team.  And though I only switched on with 10mins to go - and within three minutes I had to turn over - such as it is when I watch Scotland these day...delighted - I don't care who we were playing


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 8, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Billy Dodds made one up using the same rules.......to be honest it did not look to bad.

Hickey away to Bologna for £1,800,000 despite Celtic being after him.
Not a bad price for an 18 year old with a year left on his contract.

Click to expand...

And just wait until Billy Gilmour is fit and strong - running rings round EPL midfields, revved up and raring to take on international midfields. Maybe.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 8, 2020)

Kaz said:



			On a similar note, can you imagine what the Scotland team would have been if we’d had to do what they did and replace the entire squad in 5 days? And how many we’d have lost by?
		
Click to expand...

Easier changing the inept clown in charge. 🤡


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 8, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And just wait until Billy Gilmour is fit and strong - running rings round EPL midfields, revved up and raring to take on international midfields. Maybe.
		
Click to expand...

Aye he'll be deployed at left back while Andy Robertson os in midfield and Tierney in the centre half position.

It's like having Craig Levein back.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 8, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Aye he'll be deployed at left back while Andy Robertson os in midfield and Tierney in the centre half position.

It's like having Craig Levein back.
		
Click to expand...

I was interested to see if he played Clum Patterson as an emergency CF against Israel


----------



## HowlingGale (Sep 8, 2020)

Absolutely amazed how nobody can seem to strum a tune out of these players. Two exceptional midfielders on the bench yesterday. They may have been injured, who knows?

We have about 7 or 8 players who are holding or could hold their own in the top half of the English premiership and yet we're treated to absolutely abysmal performances.

There just seems to be a lack of desire.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 9, 2020)

HowlingGale said:



			Absolutely amazed how nobody can seem to strum a tune out of these players. Two exceptional midfielders on the bench yesterday. They may have been injured, who knows?

We have about 7 or 8 players who are holding or could hold their own in the top half of the English premiership and yet we're treated to absolutely abysmal performances.

There just seems to be a lack of desire.
		
Click to expand...

What two?

I only saw McGinn and he's good certainly not exceptional.


----------



## HowlingGale (Sep 9, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			What two?

I only saw McGinn and he's good certainly not exceptional.
		
Click to expand...

McGinn and McGregor are excellent players. For clarity I meant exceptional in terms of what we have in the Scotland team, not world class exceptional.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 9, 2020)

HowlingGale said:



			McGinn and McGregor are excellent players. For clarity I meant exceptional in terms of what we have in the Scotland team, not world class exceptional.
		
Click to expand...

McGregor geez peace. Most overrated player in the SPL, Celtic will be kicking themselves that they never took Brendan's money for him as nobody will ever offer that sort of money for him again.

I'd rather play Lewis Ferguson than McGregor.


----------



## HowlingGale (Sep 9, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			McGregor geez peace. Most overrated player in the SPL, Celtic will be kicking themselves that they never took Brendan's money for him as nobody will ever offer that sort of money for him again.

I'd rather play Lewis Ferguson than McGregor.
		
Click to expand...

😂 Don't watch the SPL as it's utter mince. I'm only going on what I've seen in a Scotland shirt. He gives 100% every time and is pretty useful. Think he's way better than McLean or Armstrong.
Asides from that Tierney was on the bench as well but still waiting to see him do it for Scotland.


----------



## User62651 (Sep 9, 2020)

HowlingGale said:



			😂 Don't watch the SPL as it's utter mince. I'm only going on what I've seen in a Scotland shirt. He gives 100% every time and is pretty useful. Think he's way better than McLean or Armstrong.
Asides from that Tierney was on the bench as well but still waiting to see him do it for Scotland.
		
Click to expand...

Tierney and Robertson play the same position unfortunately, not sure Tierney is 100% fit yet either. Probaby the best 2 Scottish players around too. Shame one of them isn't a righty.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 9, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Tierney and Robertson play the same position unfortunately, not sure Tierney is 100% fit yet either. Probaby the best 2 Scottish players around too. Shame one of them isn't a righty.
		
Click to expand...

Who needs a right back when you can play a very competent holding midfielder at right back???

Clarke's reign is over before it started with his embarrassing team selection. Fans already hate him, Craig Levein square pegs in round holes approach.


----------



## HowlingGale (Sep 9, 2020)

I actually think Tierney and Robertson could work together as long as they have 5 at the back. 
Robertson bombing up and down the line with Tierney at left CB covering when Robertson gets forward.
To play McTominay in defence is just mental. OK he's a big unit but not sure what the answer is at RB.


----------



## KenL (Sep 9, 2020)

Who is the last quality Scottish player that regularly played well for Scotland?  Souness?

Also, who is the last decent player who didn't call off all the time.

Seems people are not that bothered to play for Scotland.


----------



## azazel (Sep 10, 2020)

KenL said:



			Also, who is the last decent player who didn't call off all the time.
		
Click to expand...

Currently, Andy Robertson has a decent record, one slightly questionable call-off for the Kazakhstan away game nothwithstanding.

Darren Fletcher is probably the one before him. You could also argue whether we've had any decent players others than those two in the last 20 years anyway.


----------



## HowlingGale (Sep 10, 2020)

azazel said:



			Currently, Andy Robertson has a decent record, one slightly questionable call-off for the Kazakhstan away game nothwithstanding.

Darren Fletcher is probably the one before him. You could also argue whether we've had any decent players others than those two in the last 20 years anyway.
		
Click to expand...

John Collins springs to mind. 

I don't think we see the best of Robertson because he's not surrounded by players on his wavelength. He's still good but stifled by the lack of 'speed of thought' around him.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 29, 2020)

18 year old Hickey straight into his first Bologna game and impresses in a 4-1 win.
Why is it that Scotland seem to be able to produce 3 top quality left backs and very little else.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 29, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			18 year old Hickey straight into his first Bologna game and impresses in a 4-1 win.
Why is it that Scotland seem to be able to produce 3 top quality left backs and very little else.

Click to expand...

You could argue 4 as Barry Douglas is also a tremendous player.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 2, 2020)

Good night for the old firm, Rangers especially.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 2, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Good night for the old firm, Rangers especially.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah credit where credit is due a good scalp for both. 

(gritted teeth) 

😜


----------



## KenL (Oct 2, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Yeah credit where credit is due a good scalp for both. 

(gritted teeth) 

😜
		
Click to expand...

Why the gritted teeth?  You a Celic fan?


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 2, 2020)

KenL said:



			Why the gritted teeth?  You a Celic fan?
		
Click to expand...

Aberdeen I reckon


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 2, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Good night for the old firm, Rangers especially.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure about Rangers especially. Whilst a good win, and any win by a Scottish team in Europe seems to be quantifiable as good these days, Galatasaray are by no means the force they once were in European terms. And even then they were probably 2nd tier good. 

Take nothing away from the win, but it wasn't against the European giant that some would have you believe.


----------



## KenL (Oct 2, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Not sure about Rangers especially. Whilst a good win, and any win by a Scottish team in Europe seems to be quantifiable as good these days, Galatasaray are by no means the force they once were in European terms. And even then they were probably 2nd tier good. 

Take nothing away from the win, but it wasn't against the European giant that some would have you believe.
		
Click to expand...

No need for the negativity.  A great achievement qualifying again.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 2, 2020)

KenL said:



			No need for the negativity.  A great achievement qualifying again.
		
Click to expand...

Lets detach realism from negativity. As I said, its a good win. Leverkusen showed what a good European team looks like. 

I assume you are a Rangers fan, let me ask you a question. Do you *truly *Believe that Rangers qualifying for Europe's second tier tournament is a great achievement?  

I am not taking anything away from the _Importance_ of qualifying, absolutely not. 

I repeat my original post, qualifying is a good result. Beating Galatasaray is a good result, all positive. The _reality_ is that Galatasaray are not as big a scalp as some are making out. I reference Bayer Leverkusen again, I watched both games and they made Rangers look like Falkirk.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 2, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Maybe not but still a step up in quality and a game they probably weren’t expected to win.

Coming through the qualifying rounds is a good achievement considering the level Scottish football is at these days.
		
Click to expand...

Your second paragraph highlights my point. I am not tearing down Rangers result as some may think, merely a reality check of where our game actually is Nationally and Continentally.

Good achievement, yes absolutely. But sad that we have reached a stage that its seen as a great one IMO.

And this from a Dunfermline fan, so no skin in any European qualification game.


----------



## User62651 (Oct 2, 2020)

Scottish League has moved up UEFA rankings from 26th in Europe 2 years ago to 14th now so that's a positive move demonstrating it's getting a little better and perhaps not as bad as some spoiled on the EPL suggest. Sure 2 teams dominate but that drags others standards up behind them.

For some Gers fans they'd rather be out of Europe, even with the associated financial hit, so they can concentrate 100% on stopping Celtic's 10 in a row. That kind of thinking is just sad.

Rangers under Gerrard are steadily getting better.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 2, 2020)

So the SPFL have agreed to put Killie game off tonight yet forced St Mirren to play without a recognised goalkeeper 2 weeks ago. Farcical.

Really are a bunch of inept corrupt clowns that run our game.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 2, 2020)

Anyway - good to see a couple of Scottish clubs doing what they had to do in Europe.👍 (also through gritted teeth  )


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 2, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			So the SPFL have agreed to put Killie game off tonight yet forced St Mirren to play without a recognised goalkeeper 2 weeks ago. Farcical.

Really are a bunch of inept corrupt clowns that run our game.
		
Click to expand...

Was the main difference here not that, instead of it just being one player, the whole Killie team are isolating? 
I mean, I know you like having a pop at the SPFL, and often with good cause. But one player being unavailable vs a whole squad is maybe the right call.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 2, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Was the main difference here not that, instead of it just being one player, the whole Killie team are isolating?
I mean, I know you like having a pop at the SPFL, and often with good cause. But one player being unavailable vs a whole squad is maybe the right call.
		
Click to expand...

All 3 goalkeepers in the St Mirren squad were out. One positive - 2 forced into self isolation.

Aberdeen had 8 players out - were willing to play with a second string and told no. 

Celtic had one player fail to self isolate - games went off.

Absolutely zero consistency - thats the issue and my grype. Its ridiculous.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 2, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			All 3 goalkeepers in the St Mirren squad were out. One positive - 2 forced into self isolation.

Aberdeen had 8 players out - were willing to play with a second string and told no.

Celtic had one player fail to self isolate - games went off.

Absolutely zero consistency - thats the issue and my grype. Its ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

Aberdeen and Celtic were being punished for players breaching law/rules again, apples and oranges. 

St Mirren were allowed to sign a keeper from Hearts. Not sure Killie could sign an entire squad. 

I get it, you dislike the powers that be, and with good cause. But the Aberdeen and Celtic cases were absolutely politically motivated IMO to make a statement.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 2, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Aberdeen and Celtic were being punished for players breaching law/rules again, apples and oranges.

St Mirren were allowed to sign a keeper from Hearts. Not sure Killie could sign an entire squad.

I get it, you dislike the powers that be, and with good cause. But the Aberdeen and Celtic cases were absolutely politically motivated IMO to make a statement.
		
Click to expand...

They were allowed to make an emergency signing which costs them money and potentially the points too. Inconsistencies are an utter farce either way you look at it. 

Killie have lost 6 players out of a squad - I have no issues with that and agree it should have been called off, for me that's the correct decision. The wrong decision was to punish St Mirren when they couldn't fulfill a "specialist" position and forced to trawl for an emergency keeper.


----------



## HowlingGale (Oct 8, 2020)

How is it that 11 guys who get paid a fortune to kick a ball about a field cannot string 3 passes together? It's a shambles.


----------



## HowlingGale (Oct 8, 2020)

Who'd have thought it. Scotland are good at penalty shootouts. Just as well we're pish at everything else. TFFT.😵


----------



## IanG (Oct 8, 2020)

Wow what a turn up for the books - we live in strange times indeed.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 8, 2020)

Another Steve Clarke snorefest. Utter eye bleeding stuff.

tick tock


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 8, 2020)

0 shots on target in 120 minutes. Awful to watch.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 8, 2020)

Never in any doubt , sooo easy.


----------



## KenL (Oct 9, 2020)

Glad I didn't watch it, but great to still to be in with a chance.

Wonder how pubs managed to throw people out at 10pm during the penalties? 😲


----------



## BrianM (Oct 9, 2020)

KenL said:



			Glad I didn't watch it, but great to still to be in with a chance.

Wonder how pubs managed to throw people out at 10pm during the penalties? 😲
		
Click to expand...

I believe the curfew starts from tonight....


----------



## KenL (Oct 9, 2020)

BrianM said:



			I believe the curfew starts from tonight....
		
Click to expand...

No, pubs have been forced to close at 10pm for the last few weeks.

That was a curfew, From 6pm tonight it is a shutdown.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 9, 2020)

Undefeated for six games now, W4 D2, make it sound much better.
That has not happened since the heady days of Wee Gordon.

Seemingly that was our first ever penalty shootout.......how very Un-Scottish to win it. 
At least we are now top of that list.


----------



## HowlingGale (Oct 9, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Undefeated for six games now, W4 D2, make it sound much better.
That has not happened since the heady days of Wee Gordon.

Seemingly that was our first ever penalty shootout.......how very Un-Scottish to win it. 
At least we are now top of that list.

Click to expand...

Apparently Northern Ireland have a 100% win record at shootouts after last night. But we scored all of ours 😁.


----------



## 4LEX (Oct 9, 2020)

Be great to see Scotland qualify! Did well with some key players missing, just a massive lack of quality upfront.


----------



## IanM (Oct 9, 2020)

Getting past a football powerhouse like Israel must have everyone buzzing!  

Actually, it's worrying.  We were talking about the Scotland squad while playing golf this week.  One spark asked... ok how many of the Scotland team can you name?  Started to struggle after 3 or 4 names.  That needs to change.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 11, 2020)

The guy on 'aff the ball' made me laugh when he said, 'what would be typically Scottish would for us to qualify and then EUFA to scrap the tournament.'


----------



## KenL (Oct 11, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			The guy on 'aff the ball' made me laugh when he said, 'what would be typically Scottish would for us to qualify and then EUFA to scrap the tournament.'
		
Click to expand...

🤣😂🤣.  So true.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 11, 2020)

Oh ye of little faith, I couldn't stop singing Camptown races , when I saw DuDa was playing


----------



## HowlingGale (Oct 11, 2020)

Much better performance tonight. Thought Fraser was excellent and certainly adds balance. That Hamsik is a brilliant player. Was happy he went off early.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 12, 2020)

Un-defeated in a year now, Wow.
Much better second half yesterday, some nice football to watch for a change.


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 12, 2020)

Clarke is setting them up not to get beat, which is fine, but it's a hard watch.

One shot on target in 210 minutes is pretty grim.


----------



## HowlingGale (Oct 12, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Clarke is setting them up not to get beat, which is fine, but it's a hard watch.

One shot on target in 210 minutes is pretty grim.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair I'm not that bothered about the shots on target at the moment. They played quite well, moving the ball around, which was painfully absent on Thursday.
The chances will come if we just keep the ball. That said, I suspect we'll revert to type on Wednesday. We won't have a clue what to do with the ball when we have it. We can hope 😳


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 12, 2020)

I didn’t watch the game but read that our second half performance was actually rather good and well structured. Well everything is relative I know...but hopes...


----------



## 4LEX (Oct 13, 2020)

What's the general view on Clarke? I have to say he seems the most dour and depressing manager that's ever lived. Maybe he'll cheer up if you get to the finals!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 13, 2020)

4LEX said:



			What's the general view on Clarke? I have to say he seems the most dour and depressing manager that's ever lived. Maybe he'll cheer up if you get to the finals!
		
Click to expand...

Ally MacLeod anyone?  I'll have Steve Clarke thankyou - I did the Ally's Army bit - was a home-based footsoldier...and I think I'd rather keep dour and expectations sensible.


----------



## 4LEX (Oct 13, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Ally MacLeod anyone?  I'll have Steve Clarke thankyou - I did the Ally's Army bit - was a home-based footsoldier...and I think I'd rather keep dour and expectations sensible.
		
Click to expand...

Would be great if you get through. Just watch those goal posts at Wembley


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 13, 2020)

I like Clarke, no bullpoo and he gets the job done.
I watched his team beat Hearts at Rugby Park a couple of years ago.
They were very organised at the back with some good young players.
I actually enjoyed watching the professionalism of their tactics and the Hearts players building frustration.
Ex Hearts man MacDonald was their goalie and he had a good game.
Hearts missed  a couple of good chances towards the end when the young Killie defenders tired.
Some may call it dour but the defenders are just as important to the team as the glory boy attackers.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 13, 2020)

4LEX said:



			What's the general view on Clarke? I have to say he seems the most dour and depressing manager that's ever lived. Maybe he'll cheer up if you get to the finals!
		
Click to expand...

Spineless, negative, boring, but he's starting to deliver so I need to give him credit for that. I'll give him credit for moving Ryan Fraser up top and off the wing as thats clearly worked a treat in the last game.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 13, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Spineless, negative, boring, but he's starting to deliver so I need to give him credit for that. I'll give him credit for moving Ryan Fraser up top and off the wing as thats clearly worked a treat in the last game.
		
Click to expand...

No idea what makes you think he's 'spineless' - anyway - I'll take negative and boring if that is what is required to sort things out and have us playing iin a way that at least makes us a bit harder to beat.  If by 'spineless' we imply that he's unwilling to take risks...then fine.


----------



## KenL (Oct 13, 2020)

He is not a very exciting person to listen to, but who cares?
He has the team getting decent results and that is what matters.
Once you know you are well organised and not leaking goals, that is the time to let your team play with more exuberance.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 14, 2020)

Stranraer draw 2-2 with Albion Rovers then lose 15- 14 on penalties. 
That must be some sort of record.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 14, 2020)

John McGinn getting talked of in glowing terms by Pat Nevin this morning - verging on World Class apparently.  McGinn has gone completely under my Scottish footballer radar - Billy Gilmour I'm aware of as he has received many plaudits - pity he is out injured.  Add in Robertson and we're starting to a have a small core to build upon...(must stop my hopes rising...)


----------



## User62651 (Oct 14, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			John McGinn getting talked of in glowing terms by Pat Nevin this morning - verging on World Class apparently.  McGinn has gone completely under my Scottish footballer radar - Billy Gilmour I'm aware of as he has received many plaudits - pity he is out injured.  Add in Robertson and we're starting to a have a small core to build upon...(must stop my hopes rising...)
		
Click to expand...

He's not world class but McGinn was an absolute bargain for Villa at around £3 million, when you see Man U playing £80 million for Maguire it puts that cost in persepctive. He stood out a mile at Hibs, at Villa even though he had a bad period last season with injury that Championship playoff winning year for Villa he was great and a standout along with Grealish. This season he's looking more like himself again, the work rate is second to none, great engine. Villa look much better than last year already. Good passer, good runner, good tackler, good shooter, maybe weak with head. Not sure how he'll slot in with Barkley, play similar roles. At nearly 26 should be peaking soon.
£3 million must be worth £25 million now, good investment.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 14, 2020)

Two superb goals by Manny Duka and Craig Wighton last night in the Hearts v Raith game.
Makes you wonder why Duka is playing at this level.


----------



## HowlingGale (Oct 14, 2020)

Holy moly. Nosebleed time. Think we used all of our luck up in that game. Would have much preferred to save it for the Serbia game. Still a win is a win.

Carry on like this and we might make the playoffs for the world cup 😂.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 15, 2020)

As @HG - jings, crivvens, help ma boab...8 in a row undefeated, and last three as clean sheets.  We’ll be getting ideas above ourselves - which wouldn’t be that hard as so many of us are so wee...😻


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 15, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Two superb goals by Manny Duka and Craig Wighton last night in the Hearts v Raith game.
Makes you wonder why Duka is playing at this level.
		
Click to expand...

He's playing at that level cos you stuck by an utter fanny of a manager in Levein and Budge refused to wield the axe on him despite the obvious slapping her right in the face - hence you got relegated.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 15, 2020)

I think the no fans has helped Clarke big time. The brand and style of football is horrendous. There is absolutely nothing exciting about Scotland. That said I have to credit him as his borefest is working. 

Personally I'm not convinced that the Tartan Army would have been as patient and been on the players backs. However we've started to win ugly now and grind which means the fans will be patient and accept what is being served up.

Just don't expect any entertainment or free flowing football.

Last night I thought Ryan Jack was once again an unsung hero, just mops up, breaks up play and recyles the ball extremely well. Players like McGinn can and will get more plaudits but you need that water carrier in Jack to break it up. Also thought McLean was superb when he came on. 

Lastly big Andy Considine - no world beater and will never be a first pick but bloody hell two absolutely solid performances and didn't put a foot wrong in 180 minutes. At 33 he deserves his Scotland caps.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 15, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			He's playing at that level cos you stuck by an utter fanny of a manager in Levein and Budge refused to wield the axe on him despite the obvious slapping her right in the face - hence you got relegated.
		
Click to expand...

Calm down, calm down .....Duka was playing for Raith.

Eight in a row wow, back to the glory days of Andy Roxborough, remember him, the guy that many Scots thought was useless because he came through the SFA coaching system and never managed a league team.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 15, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Calm down, calm down .....Duka was playing for Raith.

Eight in a row wow, back to the glory days of Andy Roxborough, remember him, the guy that many Scots thought was useless because he came through the SFA coaching system and never managed a league team.

Click to expand...

😂😂😂😂 Raith?

As you've just highlighted my knowledge of Scotland's diddy teams is non existent. 1-0 you.

Slapped back down into my box.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 15, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I can’t bring myself to watch them.

Fair play, though, 3 wins in the last week. But 2 shots on target in those 3 games.....
		
Click to expand...

Stats and lies again.....I think MacBurnie has hit the woodwork three times in his last 4 games.
At least 8 'sitters' missed by the Czechs last night and about 4 for the Scots.
'Enthralling' game to watch and quite unbelievable how we ended up winning it.
Czechs had 2/3rds of the ball.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 15, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Stats and lies again.....I think MacBurnie has hit the woodwork three times in his last 4 games.
At least 8 'sitters' missed by the Czechs last night and about 4 for the Scots.
'Enthralling' game to watch and quite unbelievable how we ended up winning it.
Czechs had 2/3rds of the ball.
		
Click to expand...

MacBurnie needs to pull his socks up he's not following the dress code . His peely wally legs look terrible


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 15, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Calm down, calm down .....Duka was playing for Raith.

Eight in a row wow, back to the glory days of Andy Roxborough, remember him, the guy that many Scots thought was useless because he came through the SFA coaching system and never managed a league team.

Click to expand...

I will always have a soft spot for Roxborough from the 1990 World Cup when Scotland lost to Costa Rica - still the funniest 90 minutes of football I have ever watched.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 15, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I think the no fans has helped Clarke big time. The brand and style of football is horrendous. There is absolutely nothing exciting about Scotland. That said I have to credit him as his borefest is working.

Personally I'm not convinced that the Tartan Army would have been as patient and been on the players backs. However we've started to win ugly now and grind which means the fans will be patient and accept what is being served up.

Just don't expect any entertainment or free flowing football.

Last night I thought Ryan Jack was once again an unsung hero, just mops up, breaks up play and recyles the ball extremely well. Players like McGinn can and will get more plaudits but you need that water carrier in Jack to break it up. Also thought McLean was superb when he came on.

Lastly big Andy Considine - no world beater and will never be a first pick but bloody hell two absolutely solid performances and didn't put a foot wrong in 180 minutes. At 33 he deserves his Scotland caps.
		
Click to expand...

tbh - I thought the style of the goal was brilliant.  Good pressing by a wing-back, excellent skills and control by a big forward; lovely little slipped pass behind the opposition defence to a little forward who did not hesitate and slotted the ball away with consummate skill  (glass half full  )


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 15, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			MacBurnie needs to pull his socks up he's not following the dress code . His peely wally legs look terrible

Click to expand...

Give him a break Billy - he'll live in the Sheffield area - hardly costa del England, in fact rather like Glasgow


----------



## HowlingGale (Oct 15, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I think the no fans has helped Clarke big time. The brand and style of football is horrendous. There is absolutely nothing exciting about Scotland. That said I have to credit him as his borefest is working.

Personally I'm not convinced that the Tartan Army would have been as patient and been on the players backs. However we've started to win ugly now and grind which means the fans will be patient and accept what is being served up.

Just don't expect any entertainment or free flowing football.

Last night I thought Ryan Jack was once again an unsung hero, just mops up, breaks up play and recyles the ball extremely well. Players like McGinn can and will get more plaudits but you need that water carrier in Jack to break it up. Also thought McLean was superb when he came on.

Lastly big Andy Considine - no world beater and will never be a first pick but bloody hell two absolutely solid performances and didn't put a foot wrong in 180 minutes. At 33 he deserves his Scotland caps.
		
Click to expand...

When was the last time Scotland played free flowing, exciting football? The only time I remember was during and just after the 2008 EC qualifying campaign but it was short lived. Even before that Craig Brown and Roxburgh before him wasn't that great to watch.
Unless the expectations of the fans change we're going to be watching this for a very long time. 
Suspect Scotland fans won't accept a more continental style of football where they calmly pass the ball around. They want blood and thunder, have done for years and that's why I think we've stagnated for decades. We need to learn how to keep the ball and pass it around.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 15, 2020)

But were not Fletcher and Faddie saying last night that it was good to see Scotland playing an aggressive 'in yer face' sort of football - and isn't that just what we standing on the earth of the Hampden terracing back in the 1970s used to call for when we bawled out 'GERRINTAETHEM'. 

Anyway - this talk of Scottish fitba times current and past, has got me pulling John Fairgrieve's _Away Wi' the Goalie_ off my bookshelf.  

Published in 1977 as Argentina-mania was building to fever pitch, I recall a fun and insightful little read into the psyche of Scottish football and we for whom it is - or was - so very important


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 15, 2020)

HowlingGale said:



			When was the last time Scotland played free flowing, exciting football? The only time I remember was during and just after the 2008 EC qualifying campaign but it was short lived. Even before that Craig Brown and Roxburgh before him wasn't that great to watch.
Unless the expectations of the fans change we're going to be watching this for a very long time.
Suspect Scotland fans won't accept a more continental style of football where they calmly pass the ball around. They want blood and thunder, have done for years and that's why I think we've stagnated for decades. We need to learn how to keep the ball and pass it around.
		
Click to expand...

'Gerrrrr intae them', one of the great Scottish crowd chants of all time.
Modern take is probably 'ooooh nice pass Alisdair'.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 15, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I will always have a soft spot for Roxborough from the 1990 World Cup when Scotland lost to Costa Rica - still the funniest 90 minutes of football I have ever watched.
		
Click to expand...

🙄🙄🙄🙄

Yeah as funny as Maradona's brilliant "header".


----------



## azazel (Oct 15, 2020)

Football is about winning. If defending solidly and taking our chances when they come is what it takes for us to win, bring it on.
“Entertainment” is for cinemas and theatres, not professional sport (outwith North America).


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 16, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			🙄🙄🙄🙄

Yeah as funny as Maradona's brilliant "header".
		
Click to expand...

How would any Scottish football fan know about that?  It happened in the second stage of the World Cup finals …..


----------



## smange (Oct 16, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			How would any Scottish football fan know about that?  It happened in the second stage of the World Cup finals …..   

Click to expand...

How could any England fan not even know it actually happened in the quarter final so technically the 3rd stage of the finals 🙄

Some people just can’t let a thread go by without having to post on it even if they have no interest in the subject or anything relevant to post!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 16, 2020)

Always liked Steve Clarke after he worked with Kenny and did really well - glad to see he is doing well with Scotland - would be good to see them in a Finals


----------



## HowlingGale (Oct 16, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Always liked Steve Clarke after he worked with Kenny and did really well - glad to see he is doing well with Scotland - would be good to see them in a Finals
		
Click to expand...

You just want the three points 😂.


----------



## KenL (Oct 16, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			How would any Scottish football fan know about that?  It happened in the second stage of the World Cup finals …..   

Click to expand...

Because some of us actually hope that the other home nations do well.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 16, 2020)

HowlingGale said:



			You just want the three points 😂.
		
Click to expand...

? That’s confused me


----------



## HowlingGale (Oct 16, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			? That’s confused me
		
Click to expand...

Scotland will be in England's group if we get past Serbia. You just want us to qualify so you can get the three points against us. 
The Czech manager (think it was actually the assistant manager) said the same thing to Clark after the final whistle on Wednesday. He said he hopes we qualify. The Czechs are in the same as England. Seeing as they played us off the park I think they just want the three points off us.


----------



## KenL (Oct 16, 2020)

HowlingGale said:



			Scotland will be in England's group if we get past Serbia. You just want us to qualify so you can get the three points against us. 
The Czech manager (think it was actually the assistant manager) said the same thing to Clark after the final whistle on Wednesday. He said he hopes we qualify. The Czechs are in the same as England. Seeing as they played us off the park I think they just want the three points off us.
		
Click to expand...

That's a bit of an assumption that Scotland are a walkover or that anyone would think they were.

Yes, England would be favourites but just like against Czech Republic anything can happen.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 16, 2020)

HowlingGale said:



			Scotland will be in England's group if we get past Serbia. You just want us to qualify so you can get the three points against us.
The Czech manager (think it was actually the assistant manager) said the same thing to Clark after the final whistle on Wednesday. He said he hopes we qualify. The Czechs are in the same as England. Seeing as they played us off the park I think they just want the three points off us.
		
Click to expand...

Would be good to see an England Scotland match and certainly wouldn’t see it as any guarantees that England win


----------



## HowlingGale (Oct 16, 2020)

KenL said:



			That's a bit of an assumption that Scotland are a walkover or that anyone would think they were.

Yes, England would be favourites but just like against Czech Republic anything can happen.
		
Click to expand...

Did you see the game against the Czech Republic? We were absolutely pummeled in the second half, and could hardly get a touch of the ball.

Either way it was a joke. Did you not see my laughing face?

I'm acutely aware of our deficiencies and know our standing in world football


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 16, 2020)

HowlingGale said:



			Did you see the game against the Czech Republic? We were absolutely pummeled in the second half, and could hardly get a touch of the ball.

Either way it was a joke. Did you not see my laughing face?

I'm acutely aware of our deficiencies and know our standing in world football
		
Click to expand...

O' Ye of little faith  Drew , I'm slightly optimistic there has been a small improvement in play, so I like to think it's glass half full .


----------



## ger147 (Oct 16, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			O' Ye of little faith  Drew , I'm slightly optimistic there has been a small improvement in play, so I like to think it's glass half full .

Click to expand...

Your glass is always half full, usually Brandy 🤣🤣


----------



## User62651 (Oct 16, 2020)

Charlie Adam still got it, magic left foot.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317182031386841088


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 16, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Charlie Adam still got it, magic left foot.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317182031386841088

Click to expand...

Even Andy Haliday managed a decent finish in that game...


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 16, 2020)

ger147 said:



			Your glass is always half full, usually Brandy 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

And long may it continue Gerry


----------



## HowlingGale (Oct 16, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			O' Ye of little faith  Drew , I'm slightly optimistic there has been a small improvement in play, so I like to think it's glass half full .

Click to expand...

I know. We've seen this story so many times. Funnily enough I'm not nervous in the slightest. Not sure if that's a good thing 😁.
Do agree the improvement is there to see. Although it was backs against the wall on Wednesday we did create some chances. Just hope we've not used up all of our luck in that one game.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 16, 2020)

HowlingGale said:



			I know. We've seen this story so many times. Funnily enough I'm not nervous in the slightest. Not sure if that's a good thing 😁.
Do agree the improvement is there to see. Although it was backs against the wall on Wednesday we did create some chances. Just hope we've not used up all of our luck in that one game.
		
Click to expand...

Shame on you Drew  , think 1967 England v Scotland , Jim Baxter & co


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 17, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Even Andy Haliday managed a decent finish in that game...
		
Click to expand...

Two cracking goals by Steven Kingsley as well.
I had to Wikki him and see that he has played 10 years at Falkirk, Swansea and Hull during that time he scored 2 goals.
22 shots by the Jambos, 9 on target and six goals...rubs eyes in  disbelief.

Good as Adams goal was I thought his shot got a slight deflection. Probably would have still gone in though.

This made me laugh..



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317212270733238272


----------



## User62651 (Oct 17, 2020)

Watching old firm game, bit bored tbh, hope 2nd half picks up.
If ever a game needs a crowd it's this one.


----------



## KenL (Oct 17, 2020)

Rangers 🥳👍👊👏👏👏


----------



## 4LEX (Oct 19, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Good win for the Rangers but another day that begs questions about the sense in trying to proceed with football in the current climate.

* St Mirren unable to fulfill their fixture due to the number of COVID  infections in their squad. Won't be the last team that happens to I don't imagine.
* Celtic team significantly weakened by the same. That will probably be a common theme for teams as the season progresses.
* Brainless fans gathering outside the stadium before the match. Baring in mind this was an early season derby, can you imagine when it gets to the pinch at the end of the season? Remembering the scenes in Liverpool when they clinched the league - that's what awaits.

Last year's league was tainted by COVID and this season is inevitably going to have an asterisk against it as well.
		
Click to expand...

The landscape in May/June will look very different. I would argue you'd probably have stadiums half full by that point.

COVID is now being treated like an injury, every club will have weeks where 3-4 are out if not more. It's a small price to pay.

Rangers were excellent, had Celtic in their backpocket from the start. Looking at the fixtures, Celtic need some big results in the next few weeks or could find themselves way off the pace. Rangers look a team on a mission and very different to last season.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 19, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Good win for the Rangers but another day that begs questions about the sense in trying to proceed with football in the current climate.

* St Mirren unable to fulfill their fixture due to the number of COVID  infections in their squad. Won't be the last team that happens to I don't imagine.
* Celtic team significantly weakened by the same. That will probably be a common theme for teams as the season progresses.
* Brainless fans gathering outside the stadium before the match. Baring in mind this was an early season derby, can you imagine when it gets to the pinch at the end of the season? Remembering the scenes in Liverpool when they clinched the league - that's what awaits.

Last year's league was tainted by COVID and this season is inevitably going to have an asterisk against it as well.
		
Click to expand...

Some Hearts fans would like to see the leagues pulled now....using last years system Hearts would then be promoted to the Premiership and Dundee relegated to League 1..........


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 21, 2020)

KenL said:



			Rangers 🥳👍👊👏👏👏
		
Click to expand...

Great win for Rangers, they totally outclassed celtic and left them looking clueless with no game plan.


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 22, 2020)

Kaz said:



			This is worth a watch for those who haven't seen it!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319351342922608647


Click to expand...

Good result for Rangers tonight they are playing some superb football and flying the flag  for Scottish Football.  Poor performance from the other Scottish team


----------



## BrianM (Oct 22, 2020)

Kaz said:



			This is worth a watch for those who haven't seen it!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319351342922608647


Click to expand...

You won’t see much better than that 😀


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 22, 2020)

Kaz said:



			This is worth a watch for those who haven't seen it!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319351342922608647


Click to expand...

I have to like that ... well done Rangers ... (now has to wash out mouth with soap 👍😊)


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 23, 2020)

HankMarvin said:



			Good result for Rangers tonight they are playing some superb football and flying the flag  for Scottish Football.  Poor performance from the other Scottish team
		
Click to expand...

Wow best chip I have seen.


----------



## KenL (Oct 23, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Wow best chip I have seen.

Click to expand...

Are you referring to Roofe's dribbling ability and longest shot in Europa history as a chip?


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 25, 2020)

Another good result for Rangers today and a superb golf from Defoe . Celtic carried a bit of luck in their draw with Aberdeen.

Questions are now being asked of Lennon with what seems the bulk of the Celtic fans asking for his head.


----------



## KenL (Oct 25, 2020)

I'm no fan of Lennon. Hope he keeps his job.😂


----------



## 4LEX (Oct 25, 2020)

To be fair to Lennon he's without his best striker and Aberdeen away isn't an easy place to go, even though Celtic's record there is incredible.

Rangers definitely look better coached, fitter and play some great stuff. Lennon needs some big wins over the next few weeks or it could be out of sight given the fixtures.


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 25, 2020)

Talk of a bust up in the dressing room with big daft Broon and Lennon, looks like it all going (.)(.)'s up for the celtic.

sos save oor Lenny


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 26, 2020)

Don Howe's lad being tipped for the Celtic job....so I'm told.
Celtic will probably take the cheap option and appoint Broon.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 26, 2020)

HankMarvin said:



			Another good result for Rangers today and a superb golf from Defoe . Celtic carried a bit of luck in their draw with Aberdeen.

Questions are now being asked of Lennon with what seems the bulk of the Celtic fans asking for his head.
		
Click to expand...

An absolute peach of a goal was Defoe’s...and here’s me still trying to rinse the soap out of my mouth from a few days prior...can’t have this...my bro will soon be in gloat-mode and that will be a bleedin nuisance.😉


----------



## KenL (Oct 27, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Don Howe's lad being tipped for the Celtic job....so I'm told.
Celtic will probably take the cheap option and appoint Broon.
		
Click to expand...

Has Lennon been sacked?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 27, 2020)

KenL said:



			Has Lennon been sacked?
		
Click to expand...

One more defeat away from it IMO.


----------



## KenL (Oct 27, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			One more defeat away from it IMO.
		
Click to expand...

His demeanor on the bench is not great.


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 27, 2020)

Lots of gloating from the bluenoses on here. Seem to recall the same last New Year. Let's see who's laughing at the end of the season.

In the meantime, how about reminding us how many trophies Slippy G has won out of the 6 he has contested in his time at Ibrox?


----------



## KenL (Oct 27, 2020)

What is Slippy G about?


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 27, 2020)

KenL said:



			What is Slippy G about?
		
Click to expand...

It's a rather Rude post from one of the Bhoys, no surprise there really is there.


----------



## 4LEX (Oct 27, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Lots of gloating from the bluenoses on here. Seem to recall the same last New Year. Let's see who's laughing at the end of the season.

In the meantime, how about reminding us how many trophies Slippy G has won out of the 6 he has contested in his time at Ibrox?
		
Click to expand...

I think stopping 10 in a row would give him a statue outside Ibrox.

Rangers look much better this season but definitely a long way to go. Morelos could still cause drama in January and Rangers don't have the habit of turning draws into wins with late goals like Celtic.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 27, 2020)

Hoping that Rangers finances are in better state than they have been and that they are not racking up debts that might become due...  As much as I smiled a bit (OK - a schadenfreudian lot) at all the The Rangers, Sevco and Ibroke stuff - I eventually wearied of it.  Nothing like living within your means - especially when times are tough - as many, if not most, smaller Scottish clubs attempt to do.  Others just chase the dream


----------



## Slab (Oct 27, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Hoping that Rangers finances are in better state than they have been and that they are not racking up debts that might become due...  As much as I smiled a bit (OK - a schadenfreudian lot) at all the The Rangers, Sevco and Ibroke stuff - I eventually wearied of it.  Nothing like living within your means - especially when times are tough - as many, if not most, smaller Scottish clubs attempt to do.  Others just chase the dream 

Click to expand...

I reckon your son has more stable finances & is better at living within his means than the folks in Ibrox


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 28, 2020)

Off The Ball where talking about when limited numbers of fans return to stadiums.
I liked the idea that season ticket holders within the same postcode as the club should be given priority.
Bad news for Man Utd though.


----------



## GGTTH (Oct 29, 2020)

Any non glory hunting Celtic/Rangers fans here?


----------



## KenL (Oct 29, 2020)

GGTTH said:



			Any non glory hunting Celtic/Rangers fans here?
		
Click to expand...

Excuse me. I was brought up a few miles from Ibrox.  All my family are Rangers people and Dad took us to games when wee.  Certainly not a glory hunter. 🙄


----------



## Slab (Oct 29, 2020)

KenL said:



			Excuse me.* I was brought up a few miles from Ibrox.*  All my family are Rangers people and Dad took us to games when wee.  Certainly not a glory hunter. 🙄
		
Click to expand...

To be fair though you could’ve been brought up in the press box at Celtic park and still able to make that claim


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 29, 2020)

GGTTH said:



			Any non glory hunting Celtic/Rangers fans here?
		
Click to expand...

Is a glory hunting Rangers fan a bit like military intelligence?


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 29, 2020)

Kaz said:



			There's certainly been much more heartache than glory in the last few years.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah? Try being a Pars fan 🤣


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 29, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Off The Ball where talking about when limited numbers of fans return to stadiums.
I liked the idea that season ticket holders within the same postcode as the club should be given priority.
Bad news for Man Utd though.

Click to expand...

Bit tricky for a club likes the Perth Saints as we draw support from the towns, villages and ferms all over Perthshire...mind you - even with plenty of separation there is always plenty of room in McDiarmid Park for everyone who might want to troop along...


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 29, 2020)

Good results tonight as Rangers stroll on to another victory and celtic stop the rot, after going 2 goals up early on in the match I am sure celtic will be more than happy with a draw.


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 29, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Bit tricky for a club likes the Perth Saints as we draw support from the towns, villages and ferms all over Perthshire...mind you - even with plenty of separation there is always plenty of room in McDiarmid Park for everyone who might want to troop along...[/QUOTE

I am sure all the fans could return to watch the Perth giants because let's face it social distancing wouldnt be a problem with all the home fans they draw.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## KenL (Oct 29, 2020)

A draw is a good result away from home, well done Celtic.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 31, 2020)

Not like Willie Collum to be man of the match and steel the show in the cup semi today.

Gave two pathetic panalties that were not penalties and was his usual incompetent self. Utterly dreadful game and advert for Scottish football. As much good as both Glasgow sides are doing our game in Europe that game drags it back into the dark ages.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 1, 2020)

Hearts through to their second cup final in two years [or is it three years] in an exiting game vs Hibees.
That referee does like the sound of his whistle though. Thought he was starting to play a tune at one point.
Hope we get Celtic in the final.

Good win for the Scots rugby team v Wales as well so a contented night in the Doon household.
My Welsh cousin lives a few hundred yards from last nights ground and sadly unable to attend.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 3, 2020)

I see that a linesman is in trouble with the SPFL
Not surprised, he stands on the sidelines cannot keep up with the play, shouts a lot but has very little influence on the game. 
Does a lot of flag waving though.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 3, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Hearts through to their second cup final in two years [or is it three years] in an exiting game vs Hibees.
That referee does like the sound of his whistle though. Thought he was starting to play a tune at one point.
Hope we get Celtic in the final.

Good win for the Scots rugby team v Wales as well so a contented night in the Doon household.
My Welsh cousin lives a few hundred yards from last nights ground and sadly unable to attend.
		
Click to expand...

Well as you have Celtic I'll be cheering you on...

And yes - a win for a Scotland team is for me always a good win...(and btw - and as you'd expect - given earlier OF results - in football I include the OF as Scotland teams...)


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 3, 2020)

Sorry to say that despite all previous media coverage re the Aberdeen 8 and Boli Bolingolis violation of the Coronavirus rules/conditions that (nearly)all comply with,it turns out that we have a pair of knobheads at Ibrox who don't think that this applies to them!!!! I only hope that Mrs.Happy does'nt use these two idiots to punish the team or the rest of football up here....as she threatened to do.
Given to understand that they have had their cards marked and that they will be on their way in January-if not sooner(tomorrow would set a good example).
What a pair of self-centred*put your own words in here*!       Let us all down by this action-potential damage does'nt bear thinking about!
Jimbo


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 4, 2020)

toyboy54 said:



			Sorry to say that despite all previous media coverage re the Aberdeen 8 and Boli Bolingolis violation of the Coronavirus rules/conditions that (nearly)all comply with,it turns out that we have a pair of knobheads at Ibrox who don't think that this applies to them!!!! I only hope that Mrs.Happy does'nt use these two idiots to punish the team or the rest of football up here....as she threatened to do.
Given to understand that they have had their cards marked and that they will be on their way in January-if not sooner(tomorrow would set a good example).
What a pair of self-centred*put your own words in here*!       Let us all down by this action-potential damage does'nt bear thinking about!
Jimbo
		
Click to expand...

Gives the old 'brains in their feet' saying a few more miles.
Cannot see too many clubs rushing to sing up this pair.


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 4, 2020)

DFT...are they a duet-maybe as a BOGOF?    Some of us want them gone pronto!
Jimbo


----------



## KenL (Nov 5, 2020)

Is Lennon keeping his job after another poor performance?


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 5, 2020)

KenL said:



			Is Lennon keeping his job after another poor performance?
		
Click to expand...

I hope so  almost a Carlsberg night for Rangers fans .


----------



## ger147 (Nov 5, 2020)

KenL said:



			Is Lennon keeping his job after another poor performance?
		
Click to expand...

The powers that be at Parkhead only have themselves to blame. Lennon was the cheap option when Rodgers left and they are getting what they paid for.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 5, 2020)

ger147 said:



			The powers that be at Parkhead only have themselves to blame. Lennon was the cheap option when Rodgers left and they are getting what they paid for.
		
Click to expand...

Biscuit tin attitude again/


----------



## HankMarvin (Nov 6, 2020)

It was a total embarrassment last night from Celtic against an unfit pub team, dont even think that team are playing any other games other the this competition and everyone expected them to be the  weakest team in the division and possibly the whole competition.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 6, 2020)

They could be a wafer a while


HankMarvin said:



			It was a total embarrassment last night from Celtic against an unfit pub team, dont even think that team are playing any other games other the this competition and everyone expected them to be the  weakest team in the division and possibly the whole competition.
		
Click to expand...

Strange game this fitba, remember last year when [ we ] Rangers crumbled after the Christmas break  when they had been flying high


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 7, 2020)

HankMarvin said:



			It was a total embarrassment last night from Celtic against an unfit pub team, dont even think that team are playing any other games other the this competition and everyone expected them to be the  weakest team in the division *and possibly the whole competition*.
		
Click to expand...

you almost made a decent point but got carried away with your anti-Celtic bile.

funny how no mention of Rangers throwing away a 2 goal lead against ten men


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 7, 2020)

Oh Dear rudebhoy,has something upset you? If so,then could a salve to your hurt feelings be along the lines of 'Yes, it was a poor end result in Portugal against 10 men-BUT was away from home and against a team who had'nt been defeated AT HOME(fortress Parkhead?) in years.  There,does that allieviate any misconception of 'anti-celtic bile'?
Jimbo
Have a nice weekend.


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 7, 2020)

toyboy54 said:



			Oh Dear rudebhoy,has something upset you? If so,then could a salve to your hurt feelings be along the lines of 'Yes, it was a poor end result in Portugal against 10 men-BUT was away from home and against a team who had'nt been defeated AT HOME(fortress Parkhead?) in years.  There,does that allieviate any misconception of 'anti-celtic bile'?
Jimbo
Have a nice weekend.
		
Click to expand...

It was an abysmal performance from Celtic, but suggesting that the team who are top of the Czech league with a 100% record are a pub team and the worst in the Europa League is patently ludicrous.


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 7, 2020)

rudebhoy......if they are indeed top of the league with a 100% record then you have a valid point about the worst in the Europa league comment---but was'nt it the media who stated that?
Maybe even that font of fairness,common-sense and impartiality called Chris Sutton????
Having said that,the players need their ar..s kicked,but the vitriol directed at Lennon is OTT!
Jimbo


----------



## HankMarvin (Nov 8, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			you almost made a decent point but got carried away with your anti-Celtic bile.

funny how no mention of Rangers throwing away a 2 goal lead against ten men 

Click to expand...

No idea what you are on about Dear Bhoy, merely stating the facts. As for Rangers yes they were a tad unfortunate to only get a draw but that's not a bad result, is it not ?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 10, 2020)

There's a wee bit of an important match coming up on Thursday so I thought I'd remind myself of what it felt like...

It could have been Faddy in the Parc de Princes - could have been Kenny vs Wales - me and my brother were there...at Anfield - centre stand and all that - those of us in the posh seats were a bit messy that night.  And what a night it was (football 'not so special' train journey back to Glasgow afterwards wasn't so much fun)

But after some deliberation - as me and my brother were in middle of the 'Celtic End' - bang in line with Clements and Kenny.  Ah yes.  The mayhem - I think I can see us in the shot of the crowd after he scored 

Mind you - 1976 and 1977 ... not yesterday.  So here's looking forward to Thursday,  Come on lads.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 10, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Another disappointing finish to a game for the Rangers.... can't believe they didn't get 10!! 

Click to expand...

I watched the highlights........they just had time to show all the goals.


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 12, 2020)

Oh dear.


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 12, 2020)

I wasn't nervous before. Squeaky bum time now.


----------



## IanG (Nov 12, 2020)

and there we have it


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 12, 2020)

Yep. Every time.


----------



## Fish (Nov 12, 2020)

Scottish Bags packed, unpacked 😂


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 12, 2020)

Oh yeh of little faith


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 12, 2020)

Fish said:



			Scottish Bags packed, unpacked 😂
		
Click to expand...

 That's pish Fish, true but still


----------



## KenL (Nov 12, 2020)

Subs were a mistake.  Two of our best players taken off.
Still in it though 🤞


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 12, 2020)

Scotland playing for penalties now?


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 12, 2020)

Think they're gubbed. Easily the better side over the 90 mins.  He needed to make the subs. Dukes was dead on his feet after a superb performance.


----------



## Fish (Nov 12, 2020)

Is there a Scottish player not hobbling 🤔


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 12, 2020)

Fish said:



			Is there a Scottish player not hobbling 🤔
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure i saw the Ref kick a couple of them lol


----------



## Fish (Nov 12, 2020)

Penalties


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 12, 2020)

Fish said:



			Penalties
		
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed


----------



## Fish (Nov 12, 2020)

Why 2 coin tosses, there’s no ‘home end’ advantage 🤔


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 12, 2020)

Fish said:



			Why 2 coin tosses, there’s no ‘home end’ advantage 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Because the ref is a tosser,


----------



## Fish (Nov 12, 2020)

Here we go....,


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 12, 2020)

That was too easy lol


----------



## Fish (Nov 12, 2020)

Oops


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 12, 2020)

Piece of piss. That ref was a homer.


----------



## Fish (Nov 12, 2020)

What they complaining about?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 12, 2020)

Congratulations to Scotland.


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 12, 2020)

We really deserved that. Better team.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 12, 2020)

Serbian Donald Trump wanting a recount there


----------



## ger147 (Nov 12, 2020)

After a 23 year wait I'll take it. Only qualifying matters and we've qualified, Viva L'Ecosse!!! 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 12, 2020)

See post 385


----------



## IanG (Nov 12, 2020)

We've qualified for more pain . 

Fair's fair, great penalty taking tho'


----------



## Fish (Nov 12, 2020)

Steve Clarke 💙


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 12, 2020)

Listening on the wireless.
!0 minutes before FT and the commentators are saying positive things.
My Mrs asks how its going and I say........OK still one up but don't worry we will concede a last minute goal and lose 5-4 on penalties after extra time.
Close eh


----------



## ger147 (Nov 12, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			See post 385
		
Click to expand...

Start saving the brandy.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 12, 2020)

ger147 said:



			Start saving the brandy.
		
Click to expand...

Savouring mate cheers


----------



## ger147 (Nov 12, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Savouring mate cheers 

Click to expand...

You'll need plenty of excess stock for next summer 👍🏻


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 12, 2020)

Well done Scotland, top notch pens.


----------



## backwoodsman (Nov 12, 2020)

Well done Scotland. Great to have you back in a finals series.  (Shame that NI didn't also make it).


----------



## 4LEX (Nov 13, 2020)

Get in, well done Scotland! Amazing to have you back at a major tournament.

Totally deserved tonight, came out and took the game to Serbia. Got suckered at the end and Serbia deserved to lose for their cowardice in extra time. 

England v Scotland at Wembley in June.....blue skies and 5 pints deep by midday - bring it on.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 13, 2020)

Aaaaaand...breath...oh my giddy aunt.  Now have to apologise to my Mrs for my foul mood last night as the clock hit 90mins...I’m afraid she didn’t get it...But in the end...phew 😍😍👍


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 13, 2020)

Always a given once Mitrovic walked up. If ever a striker needed something for his confidence it was him. Terrible penalty but a decent save. Well played Scotland even if you did try and give it away before penalties


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 13, 2020)

Loved Marshall eyeballing the ref and just daring him to cancel his penalty save.
That was a long three seconds.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 13, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Loved Marshall eyeballing the ref and just daring him to cancel his penalty save.
That was a long three seconds.

Click to expand...

And with good cause, those familiar with La Liga will know Senor Lahoz has a habit of making some pretty odd decisions. Overall one of the better Spanish refs and a no-nonsense approach, but had a tendency to want some limelight now and again.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 13, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Terrible penalty but a decent save.
		
Click to expand...

We must have been watching different matches because I saw a well struck penalty right in the bottom corner but a brilliant save by the keeper


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 13, 2020)

drive4show said:



			We must have been watching different matches because I saw a well struck penalty right in the bottom corner but a brilliant save by the keeper 

Click to expand...

So did I.

I always get the hump when some critic says that a player has missed a penalty when the goalkeeper has pulled off a great save.
He/she did not miss it.
You only miss a penalty when you fail to hit the ball within the woodwork. IMVHO.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 13, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Loved Marshall eyeballing the ref and just daring him to cancel his penalty save.
That was a long three seconds.

Click to expand...

I read that Marshall has said that he was told by the ref before the final penalty to not celebrate if he saved it as there would be a VAR check...so Marshall knew what was going on as he waited these looooooong 3 seconds - or was that 23 years he and we all waited


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 13, 2020)

As my dear mum would have said 'Aw son - it's OK to have a wee greet...you did well'


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 13, 2020)

drive4show said:



			We must have been watching different matches because I saw a well struck penalty right in the bottom corner but a brilliant save by the keeper 

Click to expand...

It wsnt a great pen, was a good height for the keeper , still had to be saved though. That'll teach him for wating tilk last for the glory 😂


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 13, 2020)

Always good to see the home nations in the Major Tournaments and shame to see the Irish teams missing out 

Good to see the emotion from the Scottish players as well - can see it means a lot to them


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 13, 2020)

I'm made up for Robbo, seeing the improvement as a player and leader in both the Liverpool and Scotland sides is a great moment. 

I know who i'll be siding with come June 18th at 8pm 😉


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 13, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			It wsnt a great pen, was a good height for the keeper , still had to be saved though. That'll teach him for wating tilk last for the glory 😂
		
Click to expand...

You're having a laugh. It was an absolute bullet of a penalty right in the nightmare 3/4 of the way to the post area. Perhaps about 4 inches too high but it was a great save.


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 13, 2020)

HowlingGale said:



			You're having a laugh. It was an absolute bullet of a penalty right in the nightmare 3/4 of the way to the post area. Perhaps about 4 inches too high but it was a great save.
		
Click to expand...

It was too high and not far enough right and was easily saved. the sort that if you guess the right way you'll probsbly save it. , but other than that it was a cracker


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 13, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			It was too high and not far enough right and was easily saved. the sort that if you guess the right way you'll probsbly save it. , but other than that it was a cracker 

Click to expand...

😂


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 13, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			It was too high and not far enough right and was easily saved. the sort that if you guess the right way you'll probsbly save it. , but other than that it was a cracker 

Click to expand...

Well if it was that easy why did I never save such a penalty...

...OK - latterly I did struggle to get myself off the ground -  but in my earlier fitter, lither and more graceful days I could save such shots - but rarely from the penalty spot. 

Well done sir!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 13, 2020)

Yessir we can Boogie.
Seems like we have a rival for Doe A Deer.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327200093473271808


----------



## User62651 (Nov 13, 2020)

Great they could finally get back to one of the 2 major tournaments. Thought the writing was on the wall with the equaliser but lady luck shone on us with the penalties, 10 well taken, Mitrovic was just unlucky, someone always has that cross to bear. Currently seems a nucleus of 5 or 6 half decent players, good team spirit with no egos and a wily coach.
No expectations for next summer (it's not Argentina 78), fans can just enjoy being there (covid permitting).

Commiserations to NI, was keeping an eye on that one too.


----------



## smange (Nov 13, 2020)

Brilliant performance last night, especially in the 90 minutes where we were by far the better team and hung on well in extra time after one almighty kick in the you know what’s with the last minute goal conceded!

Fantastic penalties under such pressure and as much as David Marshall gets the credit for the penalty save the whole team were superb and showed a lot of the fight and determination that’s been lacking over the years. 

Thanks to the whole squad and management team for giving us something at last to smile about during 2020


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 13, 2020)

smange said:



			Brilliant performance last night, especially in the 90 minutes where we were by far the better team and hung on well in extra time after one almighty kick in the you know what’s with the last minute goal conceded!

Fantastic penalties under such pressure and as much as David Marshall gets the credit for the penalty save the whole team were superb and showed a lot of the fight and determination that’s been lacking over the years.

Thanks to the whole squad and management team for giving us something at last to smile about during 2020
		
Click to expand...

And it's great when we have players of the likes of Gallagher and O'Donnell coming from unfashionable Scottish clubs in the foundations - OK - Billy will tell you that his mate WillieP will contest the suggestion that Motherwell are unfashionable 

And you have Ally McCoist telling viewers on ITV that he had never before celebrated as he did two Celtic players being part of a great goal...in fact he'd never before celebrated in any way two Celtic players being part of any goal 

My Mrs thought I was very silly jumping around our back room and yelling my head off like a total eejit after the save - just as she thought I was very silly indeed as I slumped into a slough of utter despair at the equaliser on 89mins.


----------



## Tommy10 (Nov 13, 2020)

Brilliant performance, should have won by 2 or 3 but that wouldn't have been a very Scottish way to qualify. Absolutely nerve shredding.

I don't think we will be there to make up the numbers, especially having 2 games at Hampden, hopefully a full Hampden by then.

YESSIR I CAN BOOGIE


----------



## User62651 (Nov 13, 2020)

Tommy10 said:



			Brilliant performance, should have won by 2 or 3 but that wouldn't have been a very Scottish way to qualify. Absolutely nerve shredding.

*I don't think we will be there to make up the numbers*, especially having 2 games at Hampden, hopefully a full Hampden by then.

YESSIR I CAN BOOGIE 

Click to expand...

Woah, steady with the optimism, you're clearly too young to remember the 70s and 80s.
However I guess if Wales and Iceland and Denmark can go deep into a tournament then never say never!


----------



## Tommy10 (Nov 13, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Woah, steady with the optimism, you're clearly too young to remember the 70s and 80s.
However I guess if Wales and Iceland and Denmark can go deep into a tournament then never say never!
		
Click to expand...

I'll settle for qualifying, we're at the party and that's all that matters.

I got 2 tickets in the ballot for Hampden matches, turns out they are for Croatia v Czech Republic but that's on at the same time as England v Scotland, wonder if anyone would swap them for 2 Scotland match tickets


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 13, 2020)

To think that when Scotland last qualified for a major competition the internet was not that more than just 'a thing' - and 'a thing' that only a few folks had heard of...


----------



## Tommy10 (Nov 13, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			To think that when Scotland last qualified for a major competition the internet was not that more than just 'a thing' - and 'a thing' that only a few folks had heard of...
		
Click to expand...

Yeah the world has changed a lot since France 1998. To think we only lost to Brazil in that opening game due to an OG, bonkers.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 13, 2020)

Tommy10 said:



			Yeah the world has changed a lot since France 1998. T*o think we only lost to Brazil in that opening game due to an OG,* bonkers.
		
Click to expand...

Next time we won't lose (yeh - I know...)


----------



## Tommy10 (Nov 13, 2020)

The England game is on Friday 18th June. Hopefully we will have normality by then so there's a full house and a great atmosphere.

Playing England at Wembley, something to look forward to for sure


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 13, 2020)

Very clever this.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327150587591405568


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 16, 2020)

Back to reality for Scotland
Missed loads of easy chances and lose 1-0 to a deflected shot.
At least it gave the B team a run out.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 16, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Back to reality for Scotland
Missed loads of easy chances and lose 1-0 to a deflected shot.
At least it gave the B team a run out.
		
Click to expand...

We were pretty good I thought for our 2nd team and we often hear moaning when we get a close win _against _another nation's  '2nd' team.  Their keeper had a few good saves and Gordon didn't have to save a shot on target (other than the one he didn't) but Ollie McBurnie really needs a goal...a couple of times he was basically in on goal and took a touch too many or a touch too heavy...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 16, 2020)

Not too bad a result and it was always going to be hard after midweek to get that fully up for the game. Enough chances to have at least got a draw


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 16, 2020)

Not really fussed about the result tbh. The performance merited a win. We are creating loads of chances, which is something we haven't done over a number of games, to this extent, for as long as I remember. Someone is going to be on the end of a hiding sooner or later. Things really are looking up. We have a good squad. Full team for Wednesday to see out the group. Play Griffith's instead of McBurnie and we're sorted.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 16, 2020)

HowlingGale said:



			Not really fussed about the result tbh. The performance merited a win. We are creating loads of chances, which is something we haven't done over a number of games, to this extent, for as long as I remember. Someone is going to be on the end of a hiding sooner or later. Things really are looking up. We have a good squad. Full team for Wednesday to see out the group. Play Griffith's instead of McBurnie and we're sorted.
		
Click to expand...

I think I'd still start with McBurnie.  Though the unfortunate truth is that when Scotland play Griffiths it seems we lose a lump of support from one half of Glasgow - mind you - am I bovvered?  Actually I am a bit though it doesn't cause me to lose sleep.  It continues, and will never fail, to disappoint me how _anti_ the Scottish national team many supporters of certain clubs seem to be, especially when certain players are selected.  Well - maybe Scotland is better without their 'support'.  There are enough decent and passionate supporters of Scotland from _all _Scottish clubs.


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 16, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I think I'd still start with McBurnie.  Though the unfortunate truth is that when Scotland play Griffiths it seems we lose a lump of support from one half of Glasgow - mind you - am I bovvered?  Actually I am a bit though it doesn't cause me to lose sleep.  It continues, and will never fail, to disappoint me how _anti_ the Scottish national team many supporters of certain clubs seem to be, especially when certain players are selected.  Well - maybe Scotland is better without their 'support'.  There are enough decent and passionate supporters of Scotland from _all _Scottish clubs.
		
Click to expand...

McBurnie is dreadful. One of the worst players I've ever seen. I thought Oliver Burke was bad, but this guy is ten times worse. The thought of him playing at the Euros is an awful one.

Hopefully Clarke will get wise to him soon.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 16, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			McBurnie is dreadful. One of the worst players I've ever seen. I thought Oliver Burke was bad, but this guy is ten times worse. The thought of him playing at the Euros is an awful one.

Hopefully Clarke will get wise to him soon.
		
Click to expand...

My lad is a bit of a Sheffield Utd fan (living in Sheff with Utd being his Sheffield team) and he tells me that McBurnie has a pretty thin fan club amongst Utd fans.  Mind you Oliver Burke isn't held in that much higher esteem by Utd fans - and I think he's done a bit better for Scotland of late.

I'd still give McBurnie a start against Israel - he knows he's just got to contribute more and better.  We can bring on Dykes if things go as we expect.


----------



## smange (Nov 16, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My lad is a bit of a Sheffield Utd fan (living in Sheff with Utd being his Sheffield team) and he tells me that McBurnie has a pretty thin fan club amongst Utd fans.  Mind you Oliver Burke isn't held in that much higher esteem by Utd fans - and I think he's done a bit better for Scotland of late.



I'd still give McBurnie a start against Israel - he knows he's just got to contribute more and better.  We can bring on Dykes if things go as we expect.
		
Click to expand...

Got to start with Dykes, in his few games so far has looked excellent and contributed way more than McBurnie ever has. 

We need the strongest team possible on the pitch on Wednesday as it’s a must win game to confirm us as group winners which also enhances our chances in World Cup qualification.

We played pretty well yesterday and a confident and capable centre forward could have had a couple of goals instead we had McBurnie fluffing his lines again!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 16, 2020)

smange said:



			Got to start with Dykes, in his few games so far has looked excellent and contributed way more than McBurnie ever has.

We need the strongest team possible on the pitch on Wednesday as it’s a must win game to confirm us as group winners which also enhances our chances in World Cup qualification.

We played pretty well yesterday and a confident and capable centre forward could have had a couple of goals instead we had McBurnie fluffing his lines again!!
		
Click to expand...

Trooo...


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 16, 2020)

Forgot Dykes was available again. Why not just play him with Christie? Job done. Dykes has been brilliant since coming in.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 16, 2020)

Yes - i forgot also - Dykes not yet being a name that immediately leaps to mind when I think of players names first on the team-sheet...but absolutely he is - very Joe Jordan'ish in his play - and if he can do a quarter of which JJ achieved for us - sorted.


----------



## Tommy10 (Nov 16, 2020)

We need a win in Israel to top the group as the Czechs will beat Slovakia at home, they are only a point behind us just now although if we lost and they drew we'd still beat them on head to head.

The win in Israel would be a much easier method


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 16, 2020)

Tommy10 said:



			We need a win in Israel to top the group as the Czechs will beat Slovakia at home, they are only a point behind us just now although if we lost and they drew we'd still beat them on head to head.

The win in Israel would be a much easier method 

Click to expand...

This is Scotland. Nothing is easy 😂


----------



## ger147 (Nov 16, 2020)

HowlingGale said:



			Forgot Dykes was available again. Why not just play him with Christie? Job done. Dykes has been brilliant since coming in.
		
Click to expand...

Leigh Griffiths is the best goalscorer Scotland have available, bar none. If he's fit he should be playing.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 16, 2020)

HowlingGale said:



			This is Scotland. Nothing is easy 😂
		
Click to expand...

But hey - Yabba dabba doo, we support the boys in blue and it's....erm...aw bug**r...it never was...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 16, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			McBurnie is dreadful. One of the worst players I've ever seen. I thought Oliver Burke was bad, but this guy is ten times worse. The thought of him playing at the Euros is an awful one.

Hopefully Clarke will get wise to him soon.
		
Click to expand...

Clarke and the team seem to be sticking by him.
I bow to their superior knowledge but for me Kris Boyd would have stuck away at least two of those chances and probably got one of the oppo center backs sent off as well. [And he has been retired for two years.]


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 16, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Clarke and the team seem to be sticking by him.
I bow to their superior knowledge but for me Kris Boyd would have stuck away at least two of those chances and probably got one of the oppo center backs sent off as well. [And he has been retired for two years.]
		
Click to expand...

I'll give a wee shout out for Stevie May (OK - humour me) - he's as (im)mobile as McBurnie but at least he knows how to score goals.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 16, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Clarke and the team seem to be sticking by him.
I bow to their superior knowledge but for me Kris Boyd would have stuck away at least two of those chances and probably got one of the oppo center backs sent off as well. [And he has been retired for two years.]
		
Click to expand...

Listening on the wireless it seems that one of the oppo team players was named Doodaa. It would have made for interesting listening if he had a team mate called Day


----------



## KenL (Nov 16, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I think I'd still start with McBurnie.  Though the unfortunate truth is that when Scotland play Griffiths it seems we lose a lump of support from one half of Glasgow - mind you - am I bovvered?  Actually I am a bit though it doesn't cause me to lose sleep.  It continues, and will never fail, to disappoint me how _anti_ the Scottish national team many supporters of certain clubs seem to be, especially when certain players are selected.  Well - maybe Scotland is better without their 'support'.  There are enough decent and passionate supporters of Scotland from _all _Scottish clubs.
		
Click to expand...

Sweeping statement there...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 16, 2020)

KenL said:



			Sweeping statement there...
		
Click to expand...

Not at all intending to be sweeping or in any way generalising - as I was careful in my use of ‘many’ as that is what it can seem to a supporter of a smaller Scottish team.  I don’t sense much negative feeling or antipathy towards the Scottish national team and the Tartan Army from these supporters - yes there can be ambivalence about Scotland but not the antipathy I sense from some supporters of bigger teams (and for these teams ‘some’ can actually be quite a number of individuals).

It would be good if you could tell me that I am mistaken and a Griffiths goal for Scotland would be cheered to the rafters by the regulars down Govan way.🤔. I know that very many - probably the vast majority would be cheering (including my ibrox ST holder brother and niece).  

But I don’t get the unabashed antipathy of some - I certainly don’t recall it from when I was at school in the 70s and later in the 80s when a big mixed bunch of us mostly Rangers and Celtic supporters would be Hamden regulars and passionate about the national team.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 17, 2020)

ger147 said:



			Leigh Griffiths is the best goalscorer Scotland have available, bar none. If he's fit he should be playing.
		
Click to expand...

Griffiths is a big IF, but the best  {unfit } striker we have atm, sorry Ally and WP lol. 
But you have to ask why he hasn't been involved more often in Celtic games .


----------



## KenL (Nov 17, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not at all intending to be sweeping or in any way generalising - as I was careful in my use of ‘many’ as that is what it can seem to a supporter of a smaller Scottish team.  I don’t sense much negative feeling or antipathy towards the Scottish national team and the Tartan Army from these supporters - yes there can be ambivalence about Scotland but not the antipathy I sense from some supporters of bigger teams (and for these teams ‘some’ can actually be quite a number of individuals).

It would be good if you could tell me that I am mistaken and a Griffiths goal for Scotland would be cheered to the rafters by the regulars down Govan way.🤔. I know that very many - probably the vast majority would be cheering (including my ibrox ST holder brother and niece).  

But I don’t get the unabashed antipathy of some - I certainly don’t recall it from when I was at school in the 70s and later in the 80s when a big mixed bunch of us mostly Rangers and Celtic supporters would be Hamden regulars and passionate about the national team.
		
Click to expand...

There has been a general lack of interest in the Scotland team more recently because they (let's face it) have been poor for a long time.
Many club fans are also not that fussed for the national team as their hearts lie with their club.
The same could be said for a lot of the players, just look at how many call offs there are for Scotland, is that the same across the world?  These players don't have much passion for the NT, that rubs off on the fans.


----------



## KenL (Nov 17, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Griffiths is a big IF, but the best  {unfit } striker we have atm, sorry Ally and WP lol. 
But you have to ask why he hasn't been involved more often in Celtic games .
		
Click to expand...

Griffiths is a great finisher but Scotland needs a player for the whole team, Dykes fits the bill there.
I doubt that Griffiths is reliable enough to place too much faith in him.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 17, 2020)

KenL said:



			There has been a general lack of interest in the Scotland team more recently because they (let's face it) have been poor for a long time.
Many club fans are also not that fussed for the national team as their hearts lie with their club.
The same could be said for a lot of the players, just look at how many call offs there are for Scotland, is that the same across the world?  These players don't have much passion for the NT, that rubs off on the fans.
		
Click to expand...

I 100% get ambivalence - I don’t get antipathy...anyway...all for one and one for all 👍


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 17, 2020)

KenL said:



			Griffiths is a great finisher but Scotland needs a player for the whole team, Dykes fits the bill there.
I doubt that Griffiths is reliable enough to place too much faith in him.
		
Click to expand...

they are very different players. I'd play both, Dykes will win everything in the air, Griff will feed off his knockdowns. 

The problem though is Griffiths won't last 90 minutes, you've got to hope we get an hour out of him, and we are a goal or two to the good by the time he goes off.


----------



## Kaizer_Soze (Nov 17, 2020)

Wembley tickets

England v Scotland
June 2021

This may be of interest to one of you. A friend of mine has two tickets in a corporate box for England v Scotland. He paid £300 each, but he didn't realise when he bought them that it was going to be the same day as his Covid 19 postponed wedding. If you are interested, he is looking for someone to take his place.


It's at Kirkcaldy Registry Office, at 2.30pm. The bride's name is Moira, she's 5'4", about 8 stone, quite pretty, has her own income and is a really good cook.


----------



## smange (Nov 17, 2020)

Kaizer_Soze said:



			Wembley tickets

England v Scotland
June 2021

This may be of interest to one of you. A friend of mine has two tickets in a corporate box for England v Scotland. He paid £300 each, but he didn't realise when he bought them that it was going to be the same day as his Covid 19 postponed wedding. If you are interested, he is looking for someone to take his place.


It's at Kirkcaldy Registry Office, at 2.30pm. The bride's name is Moira, she's 5'4", about 8 stone, quite pretty, has her own income and is a really good cook.
		
Click to expand...

Does she support the wee team? If so count me out 😉


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 19, 2020)

Crash, bang wallop. 😬
It was good while it lasted.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 19, 2020)

oh...


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 19, 2020)

HowlingGale said:



			Crash, bang wallop. 😬
It was good while it lasted.
		
Click to expand...

Normal lack of service was resumed as soon as possible


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 19, 2020)

We just don't seem to have a consistent answer to Israel.

Last two years we have played them 5 times. Won 1, Drawn 2 and Lost 2. Scoring 5 but conceding 6 (inc a 0-0 in there).

Clarke has had 2 games against them already and from what I saw last night has learned nothing from those games. Taking Dykes off again when he was our most likely outlet and persisting with McBurnie (utter gash).

I'd like to see Dykes and Griffiths being given a run out together but Clarke just doesn't seem to fancy it whilst keeping on with McBurnie.


----------



## smange (Nov 19, 2020)

Why is it every other country in the world manages to produce at least on player with “great feet” as commentators call it? Israel have at least 2 in Solomon & Natcho. That one player with the ability to produce one moment of magic to unlock a defence or score a goal? 

Hard work and determination will only get you so far, you need someone with that little extra something which we haven’t had since Kenny Dalglish.

The last two games have cried out for a little piece of skill just to create something out of nothing!


----------



## User62651 (Nov 19, 2020)

Where can I find an idiots guide explanation of what it is and how Nations League works?

All I know is that it was supposed to replace friendlies or something. 

Does doing well in nations league allow another route into both the Euros and the World Cup? Definitely heard something before yesterdays' game that if Scotland won (moot now) they'd get into a higher tier where they could find a route to Qatar outside of regular WC group qualifying, I think.

Have we even started WC qualifying group matches yet? Have groups even been drawn?

The Nations League finals - is that only 4 teams qualifying, was that supposed to be in the odd year summers between the world cup and european championships?


All seemed simpler when you just had the Euros and World Cup with qualifying in the year and a half advance of the actual tournaments.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 19, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Where can I find an idiots guide explanation of what it is and how Nations League works?

All I know is that it was supposed to replace friendlies or something.

Does doing well in nations league allow another route into both the Euros and the World Cup? Definitely heard something before yesterdays' game that if Scotland won (moot now) they'd get into a higher tier where they could find a route to Qatar outside of regular WC group qualifying, I think.

Have we even started WC qualifying group matches yet? Have groups even been drawn?

The Nations League finals - is that only 4 teams qualifying, was that supposed to be in the odd year summers between the world cup and european championships?


All seemed simpler when you just had the Euros and World Cup with qualifying in the year and a half advance of the actual tournaments.

Click to expand...


The general premise was to replace friendlies with something more competitive and to tier it so that the "lesser" nations actually had a chance of winning games and/or something and potentially seeing progress (albeit quite staged progress). And to offer an additional alternate route in to the Euros and WC. Now, to that extent, had it been as simple as it used to be, we would not be going to the Euros next summer.

I don't think the format is perfect but it at least gives something to play for beyond meaningless (by the very definition of the word) friendlies that it replaced.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 19, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			The general premise was to replace friendlies with something more competitive and to tier it so that the "lesser" nations actually had a chance of winning games and/or something and potentially seeing progress (albeit quite staged progress). And to offer an additional alternate route in to the Euros and WC. Now, to that extent, had it been as simple as it used to be, we would not be going to the Euros next summer.

I don't think the format is perfect but it at least gives something to play for beyond meaningless (by the very definition of the word) friendlies that it replaced.
		
Click to expand...

Though back in the day even the Home Internationals against Wales and NI started to become a bit meh...and other than the England games fans were stopping bothering trudging along to a totally decrepit and dangerous Hampden (though me and my mates kept going until the end... )


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 19, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Where can I find an idiots guide explanation of what it is and how Nations League works?

All I know is that it was supposed to replace friendlies or something.

Does doing well in nations league allow another route into both the Euros and the World Cup? Definitely heard something before yesterdays' game that if Scotland won (moot now) they'd get into a higher tier where they could find a route to Qatar outside of regular WC group qualifying, I think.

Have we even started WC qualifying group matches yet? Have groups even been drawn?

The Nations League finals - is that only 4 teams qualifying, was that supposed to be in the odd year summers between the world cup and european championships?


All seemed simpler when you just had the Euros and World Cup with qualifying in the year and a half advance of the actual tournaments.

Click to expand...


From the BBC's report on the Wales game last night - 

"Winning their group also enhances Wales' chances of securing a place in the 2022 World Cup qualifying play-offs.

Should they miss out on automatic qualification or a play-off place for the tournament in Qatar, their status as Nations League group winners means they are *virtually guaranteed* a play-off spot via an alternative route."


not sure what "virtually guaranteed" actually means!


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 19, 2020)

They've made two world cup play off places availanle to the highest ranked nations league group winners.
All the 'A' league winners are probably going to qualify or get a play off place for the world cup via the usual qualifying group process. 
That then means the two playoff places go to the next tier i.e. our tier. We now only get the chance to qualify if we top our qualifying group or via the playoffs if we finish second. If we finish below that and we had topped our nation's league group we'd have more than likely had one of the two remaining playoff places awarded the the nations league. That's why Wales are virtually guaranteed a playoff place.


----------



## casuk (Nov 19, 2020)

smange said:



			Why is it every other country in the world manages to produce at least on player with “great feet” as commentators call it? Israel have at least 2 in Solomon & Natcho. That one player with the ability to produce one moment of magic to unlock a defence or score a goal? 

Hard work and determination will only get you so far, you need someone with that little extra something which we haven’t had since Kenny Dalglish.

The last two games have cried out for a little piece of skill just to create something out of nothing!
		
Click to expand...

Callum mc Gregor, ryan christie, Kieran Tierney, theres 3


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 19, 2020)

casuk said:



			Callum mc Gregor, ryan christie, Kieran Tierney, theres 3
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm. Good players, yes. Maybe they can 'unlock' defences in Scotland but they're not what I'd call skillful and having quick feet. More pace and passing. Or at least they haven't really shown it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 19, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			The general premise was to replace friendlies with something more competitive and to tier it so that the "lesser" nations actually had a chance of winning games and/or something and potentially seeing progress (albeit quite staged progress). And to offer an additional alternate route in to the Euros and WC. Now, to that extent, had it been as simple as it used to be, we would not be going to the Euros next summer.

I don't think the format is perfect but it at least gives something to play for beyond meaningless (by the very definition of the word) friendlies that it replaced.
		
Click to expand...

I like the concept of the nations cup for the smaller nations and by seeding them into A, B, C etc they are trying to give sides a competitive match against a similar standard side and therefore a chance to progress. If there are routes into the main events as a result then surely it adds some extra credibility


----------



## smange (Nov 19, 2020)

casuk said:



			Callum mc Gregor, ryan christie, Kieran Tierney, theres 3
		
Click to expand...

Celtic fan by any chance? 

Your living in a dream world if you think any of them are fit to lace Dalglish’s boots! 

Tierney is a very good player and the other two are good players but they certainly don’t possess the skills necessary at the very top level to pick out a defence splitting pass or a piece of magic to score a goal through their own individual talent!

Do you believe any of them would have taken Israel’s goal as well as Solomon did?


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 19, 2020)

Whatever happened to the tricky wee winger from Castlemilk ?


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 20, 2020)

I was thinking about the last player we had with quick feet. I think it was Pat Nevin and he wasn't really up to playing at a high level. Could turn it on against the 'wee teams' but when the big boys came to town he went missing. He did have really quick feet though.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 20, 2020)

Dunfermline v Hearts on BBC Scotland at 7.30 tonight for the purists of the beautiful game.


----------



## casuk (Nov 20, 2020)

smange said:



			Celtic fan by any chance? 

Your living in a dream world if you think any of them are fit to lace Dalglish’s boots! 

Tierney is a very good player and the other two are good players but they certainly don’t possess the skills necessary at the very top level to pick out a defence splitting pass or a piece of magic to score a goal through their own individual talent!

Do you believe any of them would have taken Israel’s goal as well as Solomon did?
		
Click to expand...

 aye I think christie and McGregor would and could do the same, 
You said Scotland dont produce players like Solomon & Natcho that can unlock defences I say there is a few players in our squad who can unlock defences and score a goal


----------



## smange (Nov 20, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Dunfermline v Hearts on BBC Scotland at 7.30 tonight for the purists of the beautiful game. 

Click to expand...

It should be a good game and hopefully the Pars can sneak it!

COYP!!!


----------



## smange (Nov 20, 2020)

casuk said:



			aye I think christie and McGregor would and could do the same, 
You said Scotland dont produce players like Solomon & Natcho that can unlock defences I say there is a few players in our squad who can unlock defences and score a goal
		
Click to expand...

When, at international level, are we going to see it then? 

We’ve seen a lot of so called “lesser nations” in recent times and they all have at least one player you fear for next time you play them as they stand out as being very skilful and clever. 

Don’t get me wrong, we have came on leaps and bounds in recent times especially defensively but yet we still fail to create chances regularly and you don’t win games without scoring goals!!


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 20, 2020)

casuk said:



			aye I think christie and McGregor would and could do the same,
You said Scotland dont produce players like Solomon & Natcho that can unlock defences I say there is a few players in our squad who can unlock defences and score a goal
		
Click to expand...

I'm just not sure there is any evidence to back that claim. This calendar year we have played 8 games and scored 6 goals. SIX. That does not speak to me of players unlocking defences and scoring, it speaks to me of a team struggling to break defences down and scraping results here and there. (We conceded 5 over the same period) 

Yes, we have had a couple of decent results, but lets be realistic about the abilities. Going back to October/November last year we scored 11 goals in 3 games, just sadly that was against the might of Kazakhstan, Cyprus and San Marino (and only against San Marino did we keep a clean sheet).

Israel are something like FIFA ranked 85th, and that appears to be the level where we start to struggle. Lets not kid ourselves about the Czech results, with half their team missing one game and pretty much the whole team the other. 

I am not being negative before the usual suspects start, but realistic. You don't jump in an Austin Metro and go 155mph just because you believe it can and to think otherwise is negativity.


----------



## casuk (Nov 20, 2020)

smange said:



			When, at international level, are we going to see it then?

We’ve seen a lot of so called “lesser nations” in recent times and they all have at least one player you fear for next time you play them as they stand out as being very skilful and clever.

Don’t get me wrong, we have came on leaps and bounds in recent times especially defensively but yet we still fail to create chances regularly and you don’t win games without scoring goals!!
		
Click to expand...

I'd say that's more the system than the players we set up to try and not loose when we go for it the more technical players thrive


----------



## smange (Nov 20, 2020)

casuk said:



			I'd say that's more the system than the players we set up to try and not loose when we go for it the more technical players thrive
		
Click to expand...

We’ve played on the front foot for most of the last 3 games and have played pretty well and been the better team in all 3 games but the problem is when we get into the final 3rd.

Like I say we lack that one or two players to then create a chance or do something themselves to make a chance for themselves. If we had players like that we would have won these games relatively comfortably but as it is we drew 1-1 and had two 1-0 defeats those score lines against hardly world beating nations speak for themselves! 

Yes we have tightened up at the back but we are still not creating chances!


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 20, 2020)

casuk said:



			I'd say that's more the system than the players we set up to try and not loose when we go for it the more technical players thrive
		
Click to expand...

What ever happened to Anya the wee winger from Castlemilk he had quick feet but seems to have disappeared


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 20, 2020)

smange said:



			We’ve played on the front foot for most of the last 3 games and have played pretty well and been the better team in all 3 games but the problem is when we get into the final 3rd.

Like I say we lack that one or two players to then create a chance or do something themselves to make a chance for themselves. If we had players like that we would have won these games relatively comfortably but as it is we drew 1-1 and had two 1-0 defeats those score lines against hardly world beating nations speak for themselves!

Yes we have tightened up at the back but we are still not creating chances!
		
Click to expand...

Actually I disagree. We are creating loads of chances. And I mean loads. Not via guile and quick feet, mind you. We just can't convert them.
Not really sure how Casuk can class McGregor, Christie and Tierney as having bags of skill. They have skill, and are good, but not in the way that was meant. They have pace and are able to run onto things. Just not that often for Scotland. Over the last few months we've been very positive and taken the game to most teams (Israel at home in the playoff was dire) so not really sure how anyone can say we're negative.


----------



## smange (Nov 20, 2020)

HowlingGale said:



			Actually I disagree. We are creating loads of chances. And I mean loads. Not via guile and quick feet, mind you. We just can't convert them.
Not really sure how Casuk can class McGregor, Christie and Tierney as having bags of skill. They have skill, and are good, but not in the way that was meant. They have pace and are able to run onto things. Just not that often for Scotland. Over the last few months we've been very positive and taken the game to most teams (Israel at home in the playoff was dire) so not really sure how anyone can say we're negative.
		
Click to expand...

Agree we have been positive and as I say for the most part of recent games we were on front foot but I certainly don’t remember loads of chances created for the strikers! In fact O’Donnell had 2 attempts at goal which was probably as many as the strikers had between them! 

Bottom line, we nearly won the group and scored 5 goals in 6 games against not exactly world powers so making and taking chances is clearly a serious issue!


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 20, 2020)

smange said:



			Agree we have been positive and as I say for the most part of recent games we were on front foot but I certainly don’t remember loads of chances created for the strikers! In fact O’Donnell had 2 attempts at goal which was probably as many as the strikers had between them!

Bottom line, we nearly won the group and scored 5 goals in 6 games against not exactly world powers so making and taking chances is clearly a serious issue!
		
Click to expand...

McBurnie missed three sitters against Slovakia.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 20, 2020)

HowlingGale said:



			McBurnie missed three sitters against Slovakia.
		
Click to expand...

He needs to pull his socks up, in more ways than one and wear proper fitted shorts, follow the dress code FFs .


----------



## smange (Nov 20, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Dunfermline v Hearts on BBC Scotland at 7.30 tonight for the purists of the beautiful game. 

Click to expand...

Told you it would be a good game!!

Great result Pars!!


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 20, 2020)

smange said:



			Told you it would be a good game!!

Great result Pars!!
		
Click to expand...

Mon the michty Pars. 

Would love to have been able to have gone tonight, love games under the lights at this time of year.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 21, 2020)

smange said:



			Told you it would be a good game!!

Great result Pars!!
		
Click to expand...

Well played you guys. That looks like a decent team with loads of energy. 
Like Hearts they missed about 4 or 5 good chances.
I always thought that Stevie Crawford would make a good manager, learning his trade with Robbie at Tynecastle and MK Dons hurts a bit though.


----------



## smange (Nov 21, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Well played you guys. That looks like a decent team with loads of energy. 
Like Hearts they missed about 4 or 5 good chances.
I always thought that Stevie Crawford would make a good manager, learning his trade with Robbie at Tynecastle and MK Dons hurts a bit though.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah so far looking pretty decent, all this talk about Hearts first defeat of the season and not a mention that we are now 9 games unbeaten with only 1 draw in there and a 3-0 away win at Kilmarnock in the cup!! 

Great performance and to get the win especially when the ref obviously had Hearts on his coupon was very pleasing!! 

COYP


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 21, 2020)

To all on this thread.....My apologies that my info on the 2 covidiots at Ibrox was apparently wrong and they are not leaving the premises!It's been decreed that a 7 game ban each/loss of rather huge wages and some serious grovelling to the management,teammates and the press is deemed sufficient punishment-standards eh?
Great game last night,glad I tuned in while listening to 'at home with Bruce Springsteen'on BBC Sounds(superb mix of songs/styles)
As for Scotland losing last 2 games,then poor results in my eyes-when are we going to score in open play(thought Griffiths had done vs. Israel).Do we even look like scoring??
Jimbo


----------



## KenL (Nov 21, 2020)

Hibs doing a fine job against Celtic.


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 21, 2020)

Certainly sounds that way on Sportsound.Good result for Jack Ross needed.Penalty just awarded to Celts-converted-now 2-1!
Twitchy last 8 minutes
Jimbo


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 21, 2020)

Plus as smange points out DAFC going about their business quietly and largely unnoticed in the west coast media(good for StevieC-may turn out to be a good 'un.
Jimbo


----------



## KenL (Nov 21, 2020)

A draw at Hibs.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 21, 2020)

KenL said:



			Hibs doing a fine job against Celtic.
		
Click to expand...

You"ve gone and done a Homer on Hibs 🙈🙈


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 21, 2020)

2nd that


----------



## KenL (Nov 21, 2020)

Sorry 😇


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 21, 2020)

KenL said:



			Sorry 😇
		
Click to expand...

Jonah


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 22, 2020)

Another one horse race in the SPFL then........


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 29, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Celtic - wowzer! Didn't see that one coming.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 29, 2020)

Hearts, Aberdeen and Celtic all out of the League Cup  this weekend.


So far




What price are Falkirk at the bookies,


----------



## ger147 (Nov 29, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Celtic - wowzer! Didn't see that one coming.
		
Click to expand...

The player's meeting they had after the UEFA cup defeat clearly went well.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 29, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Hmm.... 

Click to expand...

Super Saintees (I.e. no the buddies) furra cup!


----------



## smange (Nov 29, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Super Saintees (I.e. no the buddies) furra cup!
		
Click to expand...

Well there no chance of that happening now after that draw! 

COYP!!


----------



## HankMarvin (Nov 29, 2020)

What an absolute disgrace at Celtic park tonight the fans are out of control and bring disgrace to both their club and football clubs all over the world.  These actions are totally unacceptable


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 29, 2020)

smange said:



			Well there no chance of that happening now after that draw!

COYP!!
		
Click to expand...

Think there could have been a good crowd at EEP for the match. COYS!! 👍😘


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 30, 2020)

HankMarvin said:



			What an absolute disgrace at Celtic park tonight the fans are out of control and bring disgrace to both their club and football clubs all over the world.  These actions are totally unacceptable
		
Click to expand...


Another gloating anti Celtic post from you. What a surprise.

The fact that there was a grand total of zero arrests gives an indication of how "out of control" and "disgraceful" the fans were. 

They shouldn't be protesting outside the ground given the pandemic, but the fans are at their wits end, they can't make their feelings known at the games, not too surprising that a couple of hundred felt the need to turn up and shout abuse at the board, the manager and the players.

Am sure you had a big smug smile on your face when you posted that, so please spare us the faux outrage.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 30, 2020)

Not like in good ole 2008 when Rangers (the original) were the pride of the nation 🤣🤣


----------



## KenL (Nov 30, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Well I think the scenes at Celtic Park tonight have ended the debate that fans should be allowed back into stadia. Instead, you could ask whether football should still be getting played at this time. 

Click to expand...

Absolutely shocking at any time never mind the fact that Glasgow is a tier 4 area.

Two officers injured yet no arrests made!


----------



## KenL (Nov 30, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I think this was “football fans” issue rather than just “Celtic fans”. Sure it was Celtic this time but plenty of others would do similar. Lots of unsavoury history to pick through from supporters of many clubs for those inclined to do so.
		
Click to expand...

I mentioned Celtic Park, didn't suggest fans of other clubs were angels.😉


----------



## smange (Nov 30, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Another gloating anti Celtic post from you. What a surprise.

The fact that there was a grand total of zero arrests gives an indication of how "out of control" and "disgraceful" the fans were. 

They shouldn't be protesting outside the ground given the pandemic, but the fans are at their wits end, they can't make their feelings known at the games, not too surprising that a couple of hundred felt the need to turn up and shout abuse at the board, the manager and the players.

Am sure you had a big smug smile on your face when you posted that, so please spare us the faux outrage.
		
Click to expand...

Fans are at their wits end?

9 league titles in a row, 4 Scottish Cups (and a final to come) and 5 league cups in those same 9 years and the fans are at their wits end!! 

A severe dose of realism needed within the Celtic fans! Come on it’s a bad few weeks but to think that you should be protesting and demanding change is pathetic and proving that a good percentage of Celtic fans are purely only there for the glory! 

Jeez there are many many fans of other teams in Scotland that would give their right arm for one Scottish Cup win in the last 50 years and yet I don’t see their fans protesting in the streets!


----------



## Slab (Nov 30, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I think this was “football fans” issue rather than just “Celtic fans”. Sure it was Celtic this time but plenty of others would do similar. Lots of unsavoury history to pick through from supporters of many clubs for those inclined to do so.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t think its football fans issue. I think its only an issue with ‘big team’ football fans.
I’ve just been on the Falkirk Herald website and there’s no mention of protests last night after their defeat and I’m willing to bet had Ross County lost yesterday the streets of Dingwall would’ve been safe too

Teams like the Old Firm have vast amounts of success yet it seems it’s never enough (despite the fact that only one team can win a cup) and they have an expectation for even more success to the point that no defeat can be tolerated or accepted to the exclusion of all others & other team exists solely to be trampled on, instead of doing enough to get the occasional win against the establishment

And then we see Old Firm fans behaving like spoilt brats throwing the dummy because they didn’t win a cup that one time, sad


edit: @smange says it better above


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 30, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I think this was “football fans” issue rather than just “Celtic fans”. Sure it was Celtic this time but plenty of others would do similar. Lots of unsavoury history to pick through from supporters of many clubs for those inclined to do so.
		
Click to expand...

Problem is Karen, with the ugly sisters of Old Glasgow, you don't have to do a lot of picking to get to unsavoury. The behaviours of both sets of fans through the years has been terrible. When Dunfermline's fortunes took a massive tumble and every man and their dog/cat/pigeon wanted Allan Johnston out, there was not a single gathering of anyone on the hallowed Halbeath Road, and we didn't even have Covid stopping us. Why? Because we don't have an automatic sense of entitlement to win everything and behave accordingly.


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 30, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Another gloating anti Celtic post from you. What a surprise.

The fact that there was a grand total of zero arrests gives an indication of how "out of control" and "disgraceful" the fans were.

They shouldn't be protesting outside the ground given the pandemic, but the fans are at their wits end, they can't make their feelings known at the games, not too surprising that a couple of hundred felt the need to turn up and shout abuse at the board, the manager and the players.

Am sure you had a big smug smile on your face when you posted that, so please spare us the faux outrage.
		
Click to expand...

So chucking segregation barriers at police vans and booting down fences on top of cops is acceptable because they got beat a few times? All this in the middle of the biggest public health crisis of our lifetime? Geez.


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 30, 2020)

smange said:



			Fans are at their wits end?

9 league titles in a row, 4 Scottish Cups (and a final to come) and 5 league cups in those same 9 years and the fans are at their wits end!!

A severe dose of realism needed within the Celtic fans! Come on it’s a bad few weeks but to think that you should be protesting and demanding change is pathetic and proving that a good percentage of Celtic fans are purely only there for the glory!

Jeez there are many many fans of other teams in Scotland that would give their right arm for one Scottish Cup win in the last 50 years and yet I don’t see their fans protesting in the streets!
		
Click to expand...

rightly or wrongly, it's about expectations. Being the biggest club in Scotland, Celtic fans expect to see a winning team, playing decent football. This season has been a shambles from start to finish, failed CL qualification despite the easiest route in years, awful performances in the EL, beaten at home by Rangers without even a shot on target, stodgy sterile football week in, week out. After Rodgers - the best Celtic manager since Stein - Lennon was a cheapskate appointment that's come back to bite the club, if Rangers hadn't imploded after NY, they would have won the league comfortably.

Change is needed urgently, the fans can see that, yet Lennon refuses to go, and the board have backed him (although that may change today). It's no wonder the fans are frustrated.


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 30, 2020)

HowlingGale said:



			So chucking segregation barriers at police vans and booting down fences on top of cops is acceptable because they got beat a few times? All this in the middle of the biggest public health crisis of our lifetime? Geez.
		
Click to expand...

Where did i say last night was acceptable? 

However to put it in context, we are talking about 2 minor injuries, neither needing hospitalisation, a temporary metal fence being pushed over and a couple of traffic cones being thrown by idiots. Not acceptable behaviour, but far worse happens week in week out (or did before the pandemic) with next to nothing being said about it. For the avoidance of doubt, I'm not trying to justify it, I'm explaining the reasons for it, and trying to put it in context.


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 30, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Problem is Karen, with the ugly sisters of Old Glasgow, you don't have to do a lot of picking to get to unsavoury. The behaviours of both sets of fans through the years has been terrible. When Dunfermline's fortunes took a massive tumble and every man and their dog/cat/pigeon wanted Allan Johnston out, there was not a single gathering of anyone on the hallowed Halbeath Road, and we didn't even have Covid stopping us. Why? Because we don't have an automatic sense of entitlement to win everything and behave accordingly.
		
Click to expand...

don't disagree, but when Johnston was struggling, the fans had the opportunity to vent their frustration at games. if Celtic fans had the same opportunity this season, they would have been doing so weeks ago, and last night would not have happened.


----------



## smange (Nov 30, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			rightly or wrongly, it's about expectations. Being the biggest club in Scotland, Celtic fans expect to see a winning team, playing decent football. This season has been a shambles from start to finish, failed CL qualification despite the easiest route in years, awful performances in the EL, beaten at home by Rangers without even a shot on target, stodgy sterile football week in, week out. After Rodgers - the best Celtic manager since Stein - Lennon was a cheapskate appointment that's come back to bite the club, if Rangers hadn't imploded after NY, they would have won the league comfortably.

Change is needed urgently, the fans can see that, yet Lennon refuses to go, and the board have backed him (although that may change today). It's no wonder the fans are frustrated.
		
Click to expand...

Expectations? Do you seriously “expect” to win every single match and every single competition that the club enters? 

Looking at the league table, you are 11 points behind with 2 games in hand which if you win you will be 5 points behind with not even half the season gone! Win the new year game against your ugly sisters and it’s 2 points yet you still justify protesting in the street!! 

Add in you may well have won another Scottish Cup before the new year and it doesn’t sound as bad as your making it out to be!

Wanna swap places with the Pars? 

Then again we are tearing up the league and league cup so nah no thanks I will stick with my wee “diddy team” like you old infirm fans like to call any team out with your wee two team bubble

I’d rather live in hope that one day we might just win a major trophy than be protesting in the streets coz we are a few points behind and only won 18 major trophies in last 9 years


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 30, 2020)

smange said:



			Fans are at their wits end?

...

Jeez there are many many fans of other teams in Scotland that would give their right arm for one Scottish Cup win in the last 50 years and yet I don’t see their fans protesting in the streets!
		
Click to expand...

...and until 2014 there is a team from Perth who's supporters had been waiting 130yrs for a Scottish Cup win...no longer waiting 

Mind you it's only back end September that some Saintees fans were wondering when the taxi would be arriving at McDiarmid Park to pick up Mr Davidson and his cardboard box - 2 months later the taxi has been cancelled.  But no 'mass*' protests outside McDiarmind. See also @smange 

But we know our place - and we accept the vicissitudes of being a diddy club in Scotland with a good dose of stoicism and equanimity - unlike (unfortunately for the wider image of Scottish football) quite a dollop of those who follow the ugly sisters of weegieland.

*Mass - in context of St Johnstone fans that'll be about 20


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 30, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Where did i say last night was acceptable?

However to put it in context, we are talking about 2 minor injuries, neither needing hospitalisation, a temporary metal fence being pushed over and a couple of traffic cones being thrown by idiots. Not acceptable behaviour, but far worse happens week in week out (or did before the pandemic) with next to nothing being said about it. For the avoidance of doubt, I'm not trying to justify it, I'm explaining the reasons for it, and trying to put it in context.
		
Click to expand...

Just come on and say they're Neddy idiots then. That there can be no misconception about what you mean. No point in trying to put it in context. There is no context.


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 30, 2020)

smange said:



			Expectations? Do you seriously “expect” to win every single match and every single competition that the club enters?

Looking at the league table, you are 11 points behind with 2 games in hand which if you win you will be 5 points behind with not even half the season gone! Win the new year game against your ugly sisters and it’s 2 points yet you still justify protesting in the street!!

Add in you may well have won another Scottish Cup before the new year and it doesn’t sound as bad as your making it out to be!

Wanna swap places with the Pars?

Then again we are tearing up the league and league cup so nah no thanks I will stick with my wee “diddy team” like you old infirm fans like to call any team out with your wee two team bubble

I’d rather live in hope that one day we might just win a major trophy than be protesting in the streets coz we are a few points behind and only won 18 major trophies in last 9 years
		
Click to expand...


We don't expect to win every game, but I'm sure you can understand that Celtic fans are going to have higher expectations than Dunfermilne fans.

The fans have no confidence that this current team can win the games in hand, beat Rangers at NY, or even beat Hearts in the SCF. It was obvious back in August that something was badly wrong. Since then it's steadily got worse. A blind man can see it's time for a change.


----------



## Slab (Nov 30, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			We don't expect to win every game, but I'm sure you can understand that Celtic fans are going to have higher expectations than Dunfermilne fans.

The fans have no confidence that this current team can win the games in hand, beat Rangers at NY, or even beat Hearts in the SCF. It was obvious back in August that something was badly wrong. Since then it's steadily got worse. A blind man can see it's time for a change.
		
Click to expand...

By all means protest... but with so many trophies lying around that you cant even get the front door open, this is about as severe as it should get:


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 30, 2020)

HowlingGale said:



			Just come on and say they're Neddy idiots then. That there can be no misconception about what you mean. No point in trying to put it in context. There is no context.
		
Click to expand...

Like it or not, context is important. Compare it to what happened outside Anfield when Liverpool won the league, was it any worse than that?

But for the avoidance of doubt, I'm sure there were neds there. I'm sure there were idiots there. Pushing over barriers is idiotic. Throwing a traffic cone is neddish. 

Happy?


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 30, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			We don't expect to win every game, but I'm sure you can understand that *Celtic fans are going to have higher expectations than Dunfermilne fans.*

The fans have no confidence that this current team can win the games in hand, beat Rangers at NY, or even beat Hearts in the SCF. It was obvious back in August that something was badly wrong. Since then it's steadily got worse. A blind man can see it's time for a change.
		
Click to expand...

Ahhhh, there's the arrogance the rest of Scottish football loves from Old Firm fans. Never fails to deliver.


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 30, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Ahhhh, there's the arrogance the rest of Scottish football loves from Old Firm fans. Never fails to deliver.
		
Click to expand...

It's the self-entitlement that I can't stand. Their 10 in a row is in serious jeopardy and their happy-go-lucky, why doesn't everyone love us, fans can't hack it. 

The bad news is Rangers will probably win the league so we'll need to put up with their insufferable arrogance as well.


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 30, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Ahhhh, there's the arrogance the rest of Scottish football loves from Old Firm fans. Never fails to deliver.
		
Click to expand...

It's nothing to do with arrogance. We are a much bigger club, we have a much bigger budget, we have a much higher wage bill and much better players  (that last one is currently debatable!), so we would naturally have much higher expectations. Don't you think Liverpool or Man City fans would have higher expectations than, say, West Brom or Fulham?


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 30, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			It's nothing to do with arrogance. We are a much bigger club, we have a much bigger budget, we have a much higher wage bill and much better players  (that last one is currently debatable!), so we would naturally have much higher expectations. Don't you think Liverpool or Man City fans would have higher expectations than, say, West Brom or Fulham?
		
Click to expand...

Who are you to say what expectations fans of any club should have? 

This is exactly what arrogance means.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 30, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Who are you to say what expectations fans of any club should have?

This is exactly what arrogance means.
		
Click to expand...

You’re showing clear small team syndrome here. If you don’t understand that Celtic have much higher expectations than Dunfermline then you don’t understand football.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 30, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Who are you to say what expectations fans of any club should have?

This is exactly what arrogance means.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking just the same.  As if supporters of wee clubs have less passion for their club than the big boys.  Yes - expectations of what constitutes success might well be worlds apart - but that does not diminish passion and the level of disappointment that can result when these more limited expectations are not met.


----------



## smange (Nov 30, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Ahhhh, there's the arrogance the rest of Scottish football loves from Old Firm fans. Never fails to deliver.
		
Click to expand...

Don’t forget the “whataboutery” as well! 

It’s started as well now!! 

I’ve no idea what Liverpool winning the league has to do with this but you can always count on the old infirm fans to try to deflect attention from themselves by finger pointing!!

Imagine us having this discussion about the “best fans in the world” (self appointed of course)


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 30, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			You’re showing clear small team syndrome here. If you don’t understand that Celtic have much higher expectations than Dunfermline then you don’t understand football.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, again not sure people that don't know people should make such judgements. I played football to a reasonably good standard (Scottish Junior) and absolutely _know_ football. It's not small team syndrome at all, it's the Old Firm arrogant stance that they are more important than the rest of Scottish football. And if you don't understand that then you don't understand Scottish Football.


----------



## smange (Nov 30, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			You’re showing clear small team syndrome here. If you don’t understand that Celtic have much higher expectations than Dunfermline then you don’t understand football.
		
Click to expand...

Expectations in football are all relative!

As a Dunfermline fan, this season I expect us to challenge for the title and at worst a play off place! I expect a wee cup run (obviously that’s dependant on the draw) but by no means am I going to start a protest if it doesn’t materialise! 

Wouldn’t you say apart from Hearts that Dunfermline should expect that as the minimum in the championship? Well guess what it hasn’t happened in recent years but I still haven’t seen anyone outside East End Park protesting, throwing cones about or knocking over barriers!! 

All sounds to me like a little child going through bad a case of the “terrible twos”


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 30, 2020)

smange said:



			Expectations in football are all relative!

As a Dunfermline fan, this season I expect us to challenge for the title and at worst a play off place! I expect a wee cup run (obviously that’s dependant on the draw) but by no means am I going to start a protest if it doesn’t materialise!

Wouldn’t you say apart from Hearts that Dunfermline should expect that as the minimum in the championship? Well guess what it hasn’t happened in recent years but I still haven’t seen anyone outside East End Park protesting,* throwing cones about or knocking over barriers!!*

All sounds to me like a little child going through bad a case of the “terrible twos”
		
Click to expand...

Except maybe after a heavy night at the Paragon Club


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 30, 2020)

smange said:



			Expectations in football are all relative!

As a Dunfermline fan, this season I expect us to challenge for the title and at worst a play off place! I expect a wee cup run (obviously that’s dependant on the draw) but by no means am I going to start a protest if it doesn’t materialise!

Wouldn’t you say apart from Hearts that Dunfermline should expect that as the minimum in the championship? Well guess what it hasn’t happened in recent years but I still haven’t seen anyone outside East End Park protesting, throwing cones about or knocking over barriers!!

All sounds to me like a little child going through bad a case of the “terrible twos”
		
Click to expand...

A wee league cup run - maybe all being well to the final   Top 4 would be great and is still achievable - but because our rubbish start to the season Top 6 will have to be acceptable.  Pragmatism.  

And the thing is, we of the 'diddy' clubs still in the League Cup know that no matter how brilliantly we might play in a match against Rangers - if we win it won't be put down to our brilliance...  But hey ho.  See if I'd be bothered.


----------



## smange (Nov 30, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Except maybe after a heavy night at the Paragon Club 

Click to expand...

Ah the good old Paragon club!! 

Geez if ever there was a time to protest it would have been back in those days 😂

Which junior club did you play for and what local underage team? Depending on how old you are we may know each other or at least played against each other


----------



## Slab (Nov 30, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Except maybe after a heavy night at the Paragon Club 

Click to expand...

The last time there was any serious cone throwing in Dunfermline was when the Brucefield Cafe ice cream shop shut down


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 30, 2020)

Used to play a lot.  Back in the late 70s and early 1980s I played for the club that was then Eastwood Amateurs...2nd team mostly but we played in a reasonable standard of Scottish Amateur football...we played our matches at Muirend and Eaglesham - at it's core we were essentially a former pupils club for Eastwood High School so great friendships   One of my mates from school and the club from back then was core in the setting up the Greater Glasgow Premier A.F.L and was it's first President.  Mostly Rangers and Celtic supporters (obviously) which made it a wee bit tough for me - but a great bunch and all together as very keen supporters of the national team.


----------



## smange (Nov 30, 2020)

Slab said:



			The last time there was any serious cone throwing in Dunfermline was when the Brucefield Cafe ice cream shop shut down 

Click to expand...

The Brucefield Cafe!!! 

Many a school lunchtime feed was bought in there! And the ice cream was amazing as well


----------



## Slab (Nov 30, 2020)

smange said:



			The Brucefield Cafe!!!

Many a school lunchtime feed was bought in there! And the ice cream was amazing as well
		
Click to expand...

Yup, after a 1/4 of Kola cubes suddenly the old firm don't matter as much


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 30, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I was thinking just the same.  *As if supporters of wee clubs have less passion for their club than the big boys.*  Yes - expectations of what constitutes success might well be worlds apart - but that does not diminish passion and the level of disappointment that can result when these more limited expectations are not met.
		
Click to expand...

When did I say or imply that? It's a lot easier to be a Celtic or Rangers supporter than it is to follow one of the smaller clubs. We are on tv every other week, we get "glamour" European football, we win trophies regularly. I've got loads of admiration for folk who support other clubs and can go for decades without seeing them win everything.

All I said is we have higher expectations, which you appear to at least agree with.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 30, 2020)

smange said:



			The Brucefield Cafe!!!

Many a school lunchtime feed was bought in there! And the ice cream was amazing as well
		
Click to expand...

The Brucey was a great wee shop, the  over to John G. Youngs for the comic of your choice. 
But Jerry's sweet shop up at the Brig was better for its old school collection IMO.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 30, 2020)

smange said:



			Ah the good old Paragon club!!

Geez if ever there was a time to protest it would have been back in those days 😂

Which junior club did you play for and what local underage team? Depending on how old you are we may know each other or at least played against each other
		
Click to expand...

I played two seasons for Crossgates Primrose (95/96 and 96/97). Although my last season was hindered by a broken hand somewhat. 
I am 43 and was born and bred Crossgates. Played for the very short lived Primrose under 17s prior to that and Beath High in the Schools league before that. 

Then I got a job that meant working Saturdays and went down to Sunday ams to start with and then when that got swapped to Saturday just to Sunday league before seriously injury took its toll.


----------



## smange (Nov 30, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			I played two seasons for Crossgates Primrose (95/96 and 96/97). Although my last season was hindered by a broken hand somewhat. 
I am 43 and was born and bred Crossgates. Played for the very short lived Primrose under 17s prior to that and Beath High in the Schools league before that. 

Then I got a job that meant working Saturdays and went down to Sunday ams to start with and then when that got swapped to Saturday just to Sunday league before seriously injury took its toll.
		
Click to expand...

Humbug Park!! Played there many a time! Is it still there and being used by Primrose? 

Never noticed if it was still there last time I was out that way which is maybe 5 years ago on a visit up to Alec Smith at the Coaledge for a pint!! 

Your too young for me to have played against as I’m 52.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 30, 2020)

smange said:



			Humbug Park!! Played there many a time! Is it still there and being used by Primrose?

Never noticed if it was still there last time I was out that way which is maybe 5 years ago on a visit up to Alec Smith at the Coaledge for a pint!!

Your too young for me to have played against as I’m 52.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, the Humbug is still there, still looks exactly the same as well.
Coaledge was my favourite pub, especially when Alec's youngest daughter was serving 🤣.

I heard Alec had sadly passed away but I can't remember who told me.

We used to go up there and drink the best pont of Guinness with the best cheese toasties and play cards a night in the back corner.

Pub is being run by his eldest daughter now I think.

Had to correct this, news of Alec's passing was wrong. Just spoke to one of the lads still in the village. I was incorrectly informed.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 30, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			When did I say or imply that? It's a lot easier to be a Celtic or Rangers supporter than it is to follow one of the smaller clubs. We are on tv every other week, we get "glamour" European football, we win trophies regularly. I've got loads of admiration for folk who support other clubs and can go for decades without seeing them win everything.

All I said is we have higher expectations, which you appear to at least agree with.
		
Click to expand...

Fans of the OF do certainly have expectations of achieving greater things than those of the smaller clubs - but maybe given where Scottish football is in the pantheon of European football these expectations should be a little tempered - and so the disappointment and disillusionment of not fully achieving the goals is less.  But we know that they won't be.  The truth as it has always struck me is that most fans of R & C only *really *care about what the other team is doing.  *Everything *is relative to the other - nothing is absolute.  Same as it ever was and ever will be.  And I'm rather glad I'm not part of it


----------



## ger147 (Nov 30, 2020)

The so called protest outside Celtic Park is not only unacceptable behaviour from a bunch of muppits, it's also stupid as the Celtic board need to demonstrate that they will not be forced into making the decision to let their manager go to placate a bunch of eejits.

Therefore, all the protest has achieved is make Lennon's future in the short term (the next few weeks) more secure than it might otherwise have been.


----------



## HankMarvin (Nov 30, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Another gloating anti Celtic post from you. What a surprise.

The fact that there was a grand total of zero arrests gives an indication of how "out of control" and "disgraceful" the fans were.

They shouldn't be protesting outside the ground given the pandemic, but the fans are at their wits end, they can't make their feelings known at the games, not too surprising that a couple of hundred felt the need to turn up and shout abuse at the board, the manager and the players.

Am sure you had a big smug smile on your face when you posted that, so please spare us the faux outrage.
		
Click to expand...


No arrests have been made yet but I believe that Police Scotland are now viewing the footage and arrests will be made and it now seems that 3 police officers were hurt so OUT OF CONTROL is spot on. It was a pathetic way for any group of fans to react and anyone who defends the actions from last nigh must be stupid. Let's not forget that there are strict Covid rules in Glasgow as in most parts of Scotland and these actions breached the rules or is it okay for celtic fans to do as they please. 

While we are on about it, I back Lennon 100% and hope he does not lose his job.


----------



## smange (Nov 30, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Yep, the Humbug is still there, still looks exactly the same as well.
Coaledge was my favourite pub, especially when Alec's youngest daughter was serving 🤣.

I heard Alec had sadly passed away but I can't remember who told me.

We used to go up there and drink the best pont of Guinness with the best cheese toasties and play cards a night in the back corner.

Pub is being run by his eldest daughter now I think.

Had to correct this, news of Alec's passing was wrong. Just spoke to one of the lads still in the village. I was incorrectly informed.
		
Click to expand...

You scared me there at first! Alec is a good personal friend of my father and I’ve known him for a lot of years! Scared me so much I rang my dad straight away 😂 and he can confirm Alec is still with us! 

Great wee pub and a proper pub from days gone by and those cheese toasties are legendary 😂


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 30, 2020)

smange said:



			You scared me there at first! Alec is a good personal friend of my father and I’ve known him for a lot of years! Scared me so much I rang my dad straight away 😂 and he can confirm Alec is still with us!

Great wee pub and a proper pub from days gone by and those cheese toasties are legendary 😂
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I will need to remember who it was told me and skelp them. I left the village some years ago and rely on, clearly muppets, to keep me informed. 

But the toasties and the Guinness were the best. 
Proper old school pub with the bar so tight to each side that it was busy with 10 folk in it 😆


----------



## KenL (Nov 30, 2020)

I imagine that Lennon has been asked to stay in post until a replacement (perhaps a stand in) is found.
I expect O'Neil or Strachan will be in place by the end of the week.


----------



## HankMarvin (Dec 1, 2020)

KenL said:



			I imagine that Lennon has been asked to stay in post until a replacement (perhaps a stand in) is found.
I expect O'Neil or Strachan will be in place by the end of the week.
		
Click to expand...

I am not sure about that, I think Neil will be about for a while yet but this will be his last season for sure.

Going for O'Neil or Strachan is a backwards move and has been proven in the case of Lennon, I would expect the club to go big this time and not take the cheap route that was taken when the re-appointed Lennon.

Listening to Clyde 1 last night was interesting and one of the main points that came across was the lack of any correspondence from Liewell and his continued support for the Green Brigade and how he created them and it seems a lot of the fans want him to leave along with Lennon, it's going to be interesting times ahead from celtic park and seems like the internal on goings may well be more interesting than the actual football.

Who knows things may turn around if the players get a result on Thursday night, it would be good for both Neil & Scottish football.


----------



## KenL (Dec 1, 2020)

Good for Lennon  but Scottish football I'm not so sure.


----------



## HankMarvin (Dec 1, 2020)

KenL said:



			Good for Lennon  but Scottish football I'm not so sure.
		
Click to expand...

I am sure it will go a long way for Scottish Football & celtic, we don't want them to be known as the whipping boys of Europe.


----------



## smange (Dec 1, 2020)

HankMarvin said:



			I am not sure about that, I think Neil will be about for a while yet but this will be his last season for sure.

Going for O'Neil or Strachan is a backwards move and has been proven in the case of Lennon, I would expect the club to go big this time and not take the cheap route that was taken when the re-appointed Lennon.

Listening to Clyde 1 last night was interesting and one of the main points that came across was the lack of any correspondence from Liewell and his continued support for the Green Brigade and how he created them and it seems a lot of the fans want him to leave along with Lennon, it's going to be interesting times ahead from celtic park and seems like the internal on goings may well be more interesting than the actual football.

Who knows things may turn around if the players get a result on Thursday night, it would be good for both Neil & Scottish football.
		
Click to expand...

The problem the club will have in “going big” with a new manager is that they just can’t seem to move away from “Celtic minded” and anyone who isn’t won’t get time with the fans! 

Their problem is the same as Liverpool’s for many a year when they appointed from within all the time and spent over 25 years in the relative doldrums until they stepped away from that and started appointing what they thought was the right man for the job regardless of where he learned his trade.

Going back to ONeill will once again go something like this- He gets job, spends lots of money, gets a good start, players then find out he’s a footballing dinosaur, results start to take a dip, fans get restless, ONeill wants more money to spend, board says no and then he walks away!! 

Strachan will again just be the little arrogant toad he always has been and any failings will all be someone else’s fault! 

Should be fun to watch 😂


----------



## HankMarvin (Dec 1, 2020)

smange said:



			The problem the club will have in “going big” with a new manager is that they just can’t seem to move away from “Celtic minded” and anyone who isn’t won’t get time with the fans!

Their problem is the same as Liverpool’s for many a year when they appointed from within all the time and spent over 25 years in the relative doldrums until they stepped away from that and started appointing what they thought was the right man for the job regardless of where he learned his trade.

Going back to ONeill will once again go something like this- He gets job, spends lots of money, gets a good start, players then find out he’s a footballing dinosaur, results start to take a dip, fans get restless, ONeill wants more money to spend, board says no and then he walks away!!

Strachan will again just be the little arrogant toad he always has been and any failings will all be someone else’s fault!

Should be fun to watch 😂
		
Click to expand...

Spot on and to go for someone who has already had the job is a backwards step for the club.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 1, 2020)

HankMarvin said:



			Spot on and to go for someone who has already had the job is a backwards step for the club.
		
Click to expand...

Never a good idea for anyone to go back to a former workplace.........IMVHO.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 1, 2020)

...and so - inevitably - on Sunday St Johnstone play Celtic at Parkhead with Celtic not exactly in tip-top form and away in Milan on Thursday. Usually when Saintees play Celtic when they have just had one or more poor results they turn on the style and give us a right doing.  Ah well.  We'll see...this time...


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 1, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...and so - inevitably - on Sunday St Johnstone play Celtic at Parkhead with Celtic not exactly in tip-top form and away in Milan on Thursday. Usually when Saintees play Celtic when they have just had one or more poor results they turn on the style and give us a right doing.  Ah well.  We'll see...this time...

Click to expand...

Oh Hugh of little faith


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 1, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Oh Hugh of little faith 

Click to expand...

On the contrary...I believe he has total faith! And, realising the potential ambiguity of my statement. I was meaning ... faith about the likely football result!


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 1, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			On the contrary...I believe he has total faith! And, realising the potential ambiguity of my statement. I was meaning ... faith about the likely football result!
		
Click to expand...

SILH [ Hugh ] could be a  hallelujah preacher, but at least you know where he stands.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 1, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			On the contrary...I believe he has total faith! And, realising the potential ambiguity of my statement. I was meaning ... faith about the likely football result!
		
Click to expand...

Reminds me of the time I told my boss his great idea wouldn't work. He told me I needed to be more positive  so I said "Ok, I'm positive it won't work!"


----------



## ger147 (Dec 1, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Reminds me of the time I told my boss his great idea wouldn't work. He told me I needed to be more positive  so I said "Ok, I'm positive it won't work!"
		
Click to expand...

Do you keep in touch with your ex-boss? 🤣🤣


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 1, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Oh Hugh of little faith 

Click to expand...

historical precedent is not on our side...however in an empty Parkhead they are but 11...besides - we're off a great win against the mighty steelmen...

...and followers of 'Saints' have to have a load of faith...a so it came to pass that in 2014 Stevie May had squad number of 17 - and the 2014 Scottish Cup Final was on - May 17th...so stranger things have indeed come to pass.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 1, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			SILH [ Hugh ] could be a  hallelujah preacher, but at least you know where he stands.

Click to expand...

I may be many things but one thing I ain't is no hallelujah preacher man


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 1, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I may be many things but one thing I ain't is no hallelujah preacher man 

Click to expand...

You'll need to practice more


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 1, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Reminds me of the time I told my boss his great idea wouldn't work. He told me I needed to be more positive  so I said "Ok, I'm positive it won't work!"
		
Click to expand...

Made me chuckle! A lot - as I can certainly remember a few situations that I can relate to that!


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 1, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I may be many things but one thing I ain't is no hallelujah preacher man 

Click to expand...

Hallelujah/Amen to that!  At least i think/hope, as the double negative is a bit indefinitive!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 1, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			Hallelujah/Amen to that!  At least i think/hope, as the double negative is a bit indefinitive!
		
Click to expand...

It’s how you say it...🤪


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 1, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Reminds me of the time I told my boss his great idea wouldn't work. He told me I needed to be more positive  so I said "Ok, I'm positive it won't work!"
		
Click to expand...

At an interview my future boss asked if there was anything about the job that concerns me.
I replied there is one big problem
He looked a bit surprised and asked.. what's that.
I said...working with you as you seem to be the type who wants everything finished yesterday and i am looking at 10 years hard work to sort this mess out.
I got the job and eight years later, after a great working relationship, he sent me a very funny congratulations letter.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 1, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It’s how you say it...🤪
		
Click to expand...

No No , No Know


----------



## HankMarvin (Dec 2, 2020)

KenL said:



			Good for Lennon  but Scottish football I'm not so sure.
		
Click to expand...

All round good news that Lennon again has been given a vote of confidence by the board and will continue to manage celtic, good to see the board not give into the animals who were protesting on Sunday after the upsetting defeat by little Old Ross County.


----------



## smange (Dec 2, 2020)

The wee team (Raith Rovers for anyone who doesn’t know) really proving just how small and horrible they really are by bumping up the price of streaming this weekends derby match against The Pars! 

£12 every other week but now £14 for this match! 

Not the cost it’s the principle and good to see many Pars fans refusing to pay it.


----------



## HankMarvin (Dec 3, 2020)

Thought celtic had turned a corner tonight after going 2 in front but sadly they couldn't hold it together and as it stands now with another game to go they have conceded more goals than any other team in the competition.

No surprise with The Rangers result tonight, they have played some pretty solid football this season and again qualify and progress to the last 32.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 4, 2020)

Gerald has really has done a good job at Rangers.
Classy to see him showing respect and a bit of humility to the other Scottish teams, something of a first for Rangers.


----------



## KenL (Dec 4, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Gerald has really has done a good job at Rangers.
Classy to see him showing respect and a bit of humility to the other Scottish teams, something of a first for Rangers.
		
Click to expand...

First bit yes, last bit guff!


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Rangers did well last year until the xmas break, after that they went down hill for some unknown reason, so fingers crossed this year,
BTW who's Gerald ?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 4, 2020)

Oh goodie - on Sunday we get the Eastenders either on the rebound or in a slough of despond...it's a toss up but you gotta have faith...


----------



## HankMarvin (Dec 6, 2020)

Got to be lot of happy campers in Perth tonight, okay St Johnstone didn't win but a draw is still not a bad result. 

Good to see celtic rally to get the equaliser and shows they still have a bit of grit after their recent results, I am sure that result will save Lennon's job and a lot of the celtic supporters will see the positives in a draw.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 6, 2020)

Looking forward to the 2019 cup final.


----------



## HowlingGale (Dec 6, 2020)

Best fans in the world at it again after the draw today.


----------



## KenL (Dec 6, 2020)

HowlingGale said:



			Best fans in the world at it again after the draw today.
		
Click to expand...

🙄

Edit...roll eyes at green brigade - not @HowlingGale ..😂


----------



## HankMarvin (Dec 6, 2020)

HowlingGale said:



			Best fans in the world at it again after the draw today.
		
Click to expand...

Seems they are not just happy at chasing Rangers they want to now chase the celtic team bus, unbelievable Jeff.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 6, 2020)

Seemingly there was a small crowd complaining outside Parkhead after the game, but Lennon told them to get back on the team bus


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 7, 2020)

HankMarvin said:



			Got to be lot of happy campers in Perth tonight, okay St Johnstone didn't win but a draw is still not a bad result.

Good to see celtic rally to get the equaliser and shows they still have a bit of grit after their recent results, I am sure that result will save Lennon's job and a lot of the celtic supporters will see the positives in a draw.
		
Click to expand...

Happy - yes indeed, always going to feel a little frustrated losing a late equaliser - but usual pattern for Saints would have been to let another in and go away empty-handed. That we didn’t shows a good mindset and organisation that should see us OK this season.


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 7, 2020)

HankMarvin said:



			Got to be lot of happy campers in Perth tonight, okay St Johnstone didn't win but a draw is still not a bad result.

Good to see celtic rally to get the equaliser and shows they still have a bit of grit after their recent results, I am sure that result will save Lennon's job and a lot of the celtic supporters will see the positives in a draw.
		
Click to expand...

your continual gloating is getting pretty boring. funny how you barely posted about football while celtic were winning the last 11 domestic trophies, now you can't shut up about it.


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 7, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Happy - yes indeed, always going to feel a little frustrated losing a late equaliser - but usual pattern for Saints would have been to let another in and go away empty-handed. That we didn’t shows a good mindset and organisation that should see us OK this season.
		
Click to expand...

I watched the game yesterday, you were never in any danger of conceding a late winner. the equaliser was a fluke, and celtic could have played all night without scoring.


----------



## KenL (Dec 7, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			your continual gloating is getting pretty boring. funny how you barely posted about football while celtic were winning the last 11 domestic trophies, now you can't shut up about it.
		
Click to expand...

I thought the poster was trying to be positive about Celtic's improvement in form and the result.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 7, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			I watched the game yesterday, you were never in any danger of conceding a late winner. the equaliser was a fluke, and celtic could have played all night without scoring.
		
Click to expand...

As a Saints supporter there is never a 'never in any danger' - nonetheless it's good to hear


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 7, 2020)

KenL said:



			I thought the poster was trying to be positive about Celtic's improvement in form and the result.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure you did.


----------



## HankMarvin (Dec 7, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			I watched the game yesterday, you were never in any danger of conceding a late winner. the equaliser was a fluke, and celtic could have played all night without scoring.
		
Click to expand...


Agreed.


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 7, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I think it was dripping in sarcasm.

I still can't believe some of the nonsense coming from both sets of OF fans at the moment. Celtic are on a bad run and Rangers a good run but there's effectively only 7 points in it and lots of football to be played.

Lennon still has the best record of any Celtic manager since Martin O'Neill and it's basically the same team that won the league comfortably in the end last year. I'm certainly hoping we won't see a repeat of Rangers' post-Xmas collapse but it's not hard to see Celtic clicking again and applying some pressure.
		
Click to expand...

Lennon has completely lost the plot. 2 wins in his last 12 games. No home win since Sept. No idea what his best 11 is or what his best formation is. No tactics to speak of, and he is throwing the players under a bus on a weekly basis. Yesterday he was claiming the players are not fit enough - in December! - who's fault is that then?


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 7, 2020)

Kaz said:



			It's strange though, I thought he always did a good job for Celtic. Is it just stress now that Rangers seem to have finally got their act together enough to mount a serious challenge? Or has something else happened.

Weird year with covid throwing up all sorts of strangeness. Manager heading into a cup final to clinch a quadruple treble and the big question is whether he'll be fired before then or not.
		
Click to expand...

He got lucky last season when Rangers fell apart after NY. 10 in a row is/was much more important to the support than winning another cup. The shambolic league and CL/EL form should have seen him punted weeks ago. Covid has actually done him a favour, this would have turned far uglier far sooner with a full stadium.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 7, 2020)

Tell you something - it's great not feeling I have to obsess about how my club's main rival club is doing and judging my club's performance against that of that rival club...which is quite easy as Dundee aren't in the SPL - this year anyway.  

And as Saints beat Dundee Utd in the Scottish Cup Final of 2014 (did I mention Saints have won the cup - once) then we already know the top club on Tayside (OK they are a wee bit ahead at the moment but that's OK - they are not Dundee  )


----------



## HankMarvin (Dec 7, 2020)

Good news for celtic Park tonight, I think its the correct decision and shows that the board will not be bullied by the Green Brigade who seem to be the ones causing all the trouble.
Ten in a row seems to be an obsession that is having a major impact on the fans who think its their God given right.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 9, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Tell you something - it's great not feeling I have to obsess about how my club's main rival club is doing and judging my club's performance against that of that rival club...which is quite easy as Dundee aren't in the SPL - this year anyway. 

And as Saints beat Dundee Utd in the Scottish Cup Final of 2014 (did I mention Saints have won the cup - once) then we already know the top club on Tayside (OK they are a wee bit ahead at the moment but that's OK - they are not Dundee  )
		
Click to expand...

Watched the highlights of the Saintees Rangers game last night.
Some fantastic open football from both teams and some great keeping by both the goalies.


----------



## ger147 (Dec 9, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Watched the highlights of the Saintees Rangers game last night.
Some fantastic open football from both teams and some great keeping by both the goalies.

Click to expand...

You've obviously got quite a few Sportscene recordings to catch up on, Rangers and St Johnstone haven't played since August...


----------



## User62651 (Dec 9, 2020)

Do the Celtic fans no harm at all to know what losing feels like. Going to every game thinking how many will we win by today is not football.
The reason the old firm was/is a great rivalry was intense competition. It even drove both teams to the top of European football in late 60s early 70s. All home grown lads too. 
This is the first season in a long long time that it's not looking like a green and white procession to the title, I for one as a Dons fan like that.
Agreed there is ample time for Celtic and Lennon to turn this league season around however I think Rangers will get there this time, they do look decent this season.
Not Lennon's fault Rangers have improved 30% on last year.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 9, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Watched the highlights of the Saintees Rangers game last night.
Some fantastic open football from both teams and some great keeping by both the goalies.

Click to expand...

Well if it is as I guess the Celtic game you mean - then yes - the football looked not too bad especially from a diddy team (you can choose... ).  Interesting from a Saints fan perspective that despite the feedback on the game I've picked up and read - Saints played really and matched up against Celtic well - much of the TV highlights seemed to show Celtic hammering away at Saints.  Ah well.  I suppose good structure and organisation often don't make for great highlights - so I'll take that


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 9, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Do the Celtic fans no harm at all to know what losing feels like. Going to every game thinking how many will we win by today is not football.
The reason the old firm was/is a great rivalry was intense competition. It even drove both teams to the top of European football in late 60s early 70s. All home grown lads too.
This is the first season in a long long time that it's not looking like a green and white procession to the title, I for one as a Dons fan like that.
Agreed there is ample time for Celtic and Lennon to turn this league season around however I think Rangers will get there this time, they do look decent this season.
Not Lennon's fault Rangers have improved 30% on last year.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed - other than my brother and his family who are on in the Rangers camp - my cousins are Saints, Aberdeen, Ross County, Inverness Cally and Elgin City fans


----------



## ger147 (Dec 9, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Do the Celtic fans no harm at all to know what losing feels like. Going to every game thinking how many will we win by today is not football.
The reason the old firm was/is a great rivalry was intense competition. It even drove both teams to the top of European football in late 60s early 70s. All home grown lads too.
This is the first season in a long long time that it's not looking like a green and white procession to the title, I for one as a Dons fan like that.
Agreed there is ample time for Celtic and Lennon to turn this league season around however I think Rangers will get there this time, they do look decent this season.
Not Lennon's fault Rangers have improved 30% on last year.
		
Click to expand...

Most Celtic fans know what losing feels like, but I agree it may well do some of the idiots gathering outside Parkhead, sticking up their banners etc. some good to realise their team is not entitled to win everything every year. I don't hold out much hope but you never know.

That said, everyone knows Lennon's time is up. Will be interesting to see what route the board choose with his replacement after opting for the cheap option last time.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 9, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Well if it is as I guess the Celtic game you mean - then yes - the football looked not too bad especially from a diddy team (you can choose... ).  Interesting from a Saints fan perspective that despite the feedback on the game I've picked up and read - Saints played really and matched up against Celtic well - much of the TV highlights seemed to show Celtic hammering away at Saints.  Ah well.  I suppose good structure and organisation often don't make for great highlights - so I'll take that 

Click to expand...

OOPS. yes Celtic of course.


I see Celtic fans have a banner blaming Lennon for failing to deliver 10 league wins in a row.
What age are these people 5.
As Kaz says earlier they are only a few points behind Rangers if they win their games in hand.


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 9, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Do the Celtic fans no harm at all to know what losing feels like. Going to every game thinking how many will we win by today is not football.
The reason the old firm was/is a great rivalry was intense competition. It even drove both teams to the top of European football in late 60s early 70s. All home grown lads too.
This is the first season in a long long time that it's not looking like a green and white procession to the title, I for one as a Dons fan like that.
Agreed there is ample time for Celtic and Lennon to turn this league season around however I think Rangers will get there this time, they do look decent this season.
Not Lennon's fault Rangers have improved 30% on last year.
		
Click to expand...

No, but it's Lennon's fault they have only won 2 out their last 12 games. 

It's Lennon's fault they have been a shambles in Europe, beaten at home by a Hungarian team in a one-off CL qualifier which would have netted the club £20m, then getting 1 point from 5 games in the EL despite being top seeds in their group.

I've watched every Celtic game this season, and they have been dire in most of them, and it's getting worse every week. A change is desperately needed.


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 9, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			OOPS. yes Celtic of course.


I see Celtic fans have a banner blaming Lennon for failing to deliver 10 league wins in a row.
What age are these people 5.
As Kaz says earlier they are only a few points behind Rangers if they win their games in hand.
		
Click to expand...

The banner also criticises the owner and the CEO, they are the ones who appointed Lennon, a cheap option but a massive downgrade on Rodgers, and continue to support him.

They are not going to win their games in hand under Lennon. I fear for them in the cup final as well.

It looks like, barring a catastrophe in the cup final, the board are going to stick with him until the NY Rangers game, which they will lose, and that will be any hope of the league gone.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 9, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			OOPS. yes Celtic of course.


I see Celtic fans have a banner blaming Lennon for failing to deliver 10 league wins in a row.
What age are these people 5.
As Kaz says earlier they are only a few points behind Rangers if they win their games in hand.
		
Click to expand...

I heard they're fitting a speed camera outside Celtic park, best chance of getting 3 points


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 9, 2020)

Kaz said:



			It’s traditional for the wheels to come off as a team goes for TIAR. Next stage is the manager announces he will leave at the end of the season and the players will subconsciously “down tools”.
		
Click to expand...

TIAR was not much of a thing in the fans' minds when Celtic were going for it in the 70s. When Rangers were going for it in the 90s, it was a massive thing to both sets of fans, but Rangers never fell apart, the league went to the final day.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 9, 2020)

Kaz said:



			It did, but was very similar in that Celtic improved and rangers went backwards.

Still far to early to say how this season will end.
		
Click to expand...

St Johnstone will be 6th 

Livi and then St Midden in the league until we take on the mighty Rangers (note deferential tone - though perhaps with tongue in cheek  )...and do Celtic a favour...mibbe...hmmm

But in between - and much more important than all of that OF stuff...the Pars next Tuesday at EEP in the LC.  COYS


----------



## User62651 (Dec 9, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			No, but it's Lennon's fault they have only won 2 out their last 12 games.

It's Lennon's fault they have been a shambles in Europe, beaten at home by a Hungarian team in a one-off CL qualifier which would have netted the club £20m, then getting 1 point from 5 games in the EL despite being top seeds in their group.

I've watched every Celtic game this season, and they have been dire in most of them, and it's getting worse every week. A change is desperately needed.
		
Click to expand...

Think Broonaldo is a factor, normally he'd be the one driving them on, getting on the case of those underperforming, real captain but perhaps old father time has caught him up, seems to be a shadow of the player of 2 or 3 seasons ago and the 'bite' is missing.

Rodgers was a steal, a one off I think to get a proven EPL coach up here still in his prime, Celtic had a particular cultural draw for him. If you sack Lennon who are you going to get in? No-one working up here springs to mind. What is Ronny Deila doing these days?

Wrt Europe it surprises me that the Hungarian champions are dismissed as if they were from Iceland or Liechtenstein. Hungary has a decent football history and they're more populous country than Scotland with football still being their primary sport.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 9, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Think Broonaldo is a factor, normally he'd be the one driving them on, getting on the case of those underperforming, real captain but perhaps old father time has caught him up, seems to be a shadow of the player of 2 or 3 seasons ago and the 'bite' is missing.

Rodgers was a steal, a one off I think to get a proven EPL coach up here still in his prime, Celtic had a particular cultural draw for him. If you sack Lennon who are you going to get in? No-one working up here springs to mind. What is Ronny Deila doing these days?

Wrt Europe it surprises me that the Hungarian champions are dismissed as if they were from Iceland or Liechtenstein. Hungary has a decent football history and they're more populous country than Scotland with football still being their primary sport.
		
Click to expand...

Tommy W?


----------



## User62651 (Dec 9, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Tommy W?
		
Click to expand...

No, he doesn't have the pedigree managing just St Johnstone outside of Northern Ireland. Think he's suited to the counter-attacking small team remit where finishing 4th is a great achievement.


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 9, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Think Broonaldo is a factor, normally he'd be the one driving them on, getting on the case of those underperforming, real captain but perhaps old father time has caught him up, seems to be a shadow of the player of 2 or 3 seasons ago and the 'bite' is missing.

Rodgers was a steal, a one off I think to get a proven EPL coach up here still in his prime, Celtic had a particular cultural draw for him. If you sack Lennon who are you going to get in? No-one working up here springs to mind. What is Ronny Deila doing these days?

*Wrt Europe it surprises me that the Hungarian champions are dismissed as if they were from Iceland or Liechtenstein. Hungary has a decent football history and they're more populous country than Scotland with football still being their primary sport.*

Click to expand...


I wasn't dismissing them, but Celtic would expect to beat them with home advantage and a budget 4 or 5 times what theirs is. They got 1 point from 6 games in their CL group, they are no great shakes.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 9, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			No, he doesn't have the pedigree managing just St Johnstone outside of Northern Ireland. Think he's suited to the counter-attacking small team remit where finishing 4th is a great achievement.
		
Click to expand...

3rd in 2013 was even greater 

But you are quite right.  Though TommyW might know Scottish football extremely well - his European experience is very limited and for Celtic building towards significant success in Europe is where it's at.


----------



## HankMarvin (Dec 9, 2020)

I see there is a protest arranged for Sunday @ 1pm outside parkhead, well i can see that going well. Probably the last thing the players need before the game.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 10, 2020)

HankMarvin said:



			I see there is a protest arranged for Sunday @ 1pm outside parkhead, well i can see that going well. Probably the last thing the players need before the game.
		
Click to expand...

Paradise Lost...?


----------



## ger147 (Dec 10, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Interesting theory that shaktar Donetsk deliberately played out a draw that sees them drop into the europa league rather than try for the win that would have seen them progress in the champions league.

What a mess these competitions are.
		
Click to expand...

Shaktar are a strong side, they will have a pretty good chance at winning the UEFA Cup with a favourable draw, so not a big surprise if that's true.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 10, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Interesting theory that shaktar Donetsk deliberately played out a draw that sees them drop into the europa league rather than try for the win that would have seen them progress in the champions league.

What a mess these competitions are.
		
Click to expand...

There should be no trapdoor in to the Europa League from the CL, said it for years. You qualify for a tournament and play that until you are eliminated, full stop.

Same with the qualifying rounds, if you aren't good enough then tough.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 10, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Absolutely. I don’t like but can almost accept teams dropping into the groups but not now it’s at the knockout stage.
		
Click to expand...

Not for me with qualifying. This year excepted, you get two shots at each qualifying round. If you are not good enough over 180 minutes then it should be game over. Not, ah well have another shot at a lesser tournament. 
No, for me it should be the equivalent of "yer tea's oot".


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 10, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Not for me with qualifying. This year excepted, you get two shots at each qualifying round. If you are not good enough over 180 minutes then it should be game over. Not, ah well have another shot at a lesser tournament.
No, for me it should be the equivalent of "yer tea's oot".
		
Click to expand...

...or similarly it should be "ye'll have hud yer tea" rather than "ye'll be stayin' fur yer tea" as it is now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 10, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			There should be no trapdoor in to the Europa League from the CL, said it for years. You qualify for a tournament and play that until you are eliminated, full stop.

Same with the qualifying rounds, if you aren't good enough then tough.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree especially as Athletico Madrid who beat us got in by finishing 3rd in their CL group.


----------



## ger147 (Dec 10, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Good result for the Rangers to top their Europa League group.

Coefficient-wise we could do with Celtic getting a win as well.... although I'm in two minds as I'm not sure I want them getting a confidence boost... 

Click to expand...

Fair play to Rangers, an excellent Europa League campaign. Hope they get a good draw and can make some progress in the knock out stages in the New Year. 👍🏻


----------



## KenL (Dec 10, 2020)

Great stuff from RFC.  My main wish is the the Scottish title this year. 🤞
Pretty sure Celtic will click again soon though.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 11, 2020)

KenL said:



			Pretty sure Celtic will click again soon though.
		
Click to expand...

After this weekend would be fine by me.


----------



## Slab (Dec 11, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			After this weekend would be fine by me.

Click to expand...

You mean next weekend surely 🤔


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 12, 2020)

Slab said:



			You mean next weekend surely 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Another Oops, I blame dark mornings.

Kickback poster describing Heats football style as Chuckle Brothers,
To me to you, to you to me.

Update..........21 goals in seven game.......go Chuckle Bros fitba.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 13, 2020)

What a free kick from James Tavernier today, absolutely world class, no keeper was saving that.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 14, 2020)

BrianM said:



			What a free kick from James Tavernier today, absolutely world class, no keeper was saving that.
		
Click to expand...

Top Scorer in the SPFL I believe.......nae bad for a full back.
Mind you with oor refs ony penalty taker for Rangers will score at least a dozen per season.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 17, 2020)

Cracking game last night well done St Mirren.
Rangers seemed to lose all of their confidence when The Buddies equalised the first goal.
Yet another Trophy win escapes the Gers.


----------



## KenL (Dec 17, 2020)

Pretty happy for the Saints TBH.


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 17, 2020)

Ouch!But going by commentary we didn't really seem up for the game whereas Saints obviously were.Good luck to them!
Jimbo


----------



## ger147 (Dec 17, 2020)

The Saints are St Johnstone, the Buddies (St Mirren) won last night 👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 17, 2020)

Ger Gie me a break eh? I'm in pain as it is without the semantics.Btw I've always called them St.Mirren or the Saints
Jimbo


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 17, 2020)

toyboy54 said:



Ger Gie me a break eh? I'm in pain as it is without the semantics.Btw I've always called them St.Mirren or the Saints
Jimbo
		
Click to expand...

Seemingly St Mirren are now on par with St Andrew, St Patrick, St George and St David


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 17, 2020)

Bill---WE havnae played them yet! Have we?So don't know what exactly is the correct form of abbreviated/familiaral naming procedure--if in fact there is one for each?
I mean would St.Paddys/St.Davys/St.Geo's/St.Andys(St.Elsewhere?)work ????or would this be improper use of shortened naming?
Jimbo


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 18, 2020)

Now that's what I call football.

1956 Scottish Cup Final.mp4 - YouTube

I was 9 years old but can still name that Hearts team.
130,000 crowd.........4,000 short of an all time British record


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 18, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Now that's what I call football.

1956 Scottish Cup Final.mp4 - YouTube

I was 9 years old but can still name that Hearts team.
130,000 crowd.........4,000 short of an all time British record
		
Click to expand...

Record attendance for a SCF is 147,365 (Celtic v Aberdeen 1938)

Record attendance at Hampden is 149,415 (Scotland v England 1937)

There are at least half a dozen Scotland/England games with an attendance higher that 134,000.


----------



## Slab (Dec 18, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Now that's what I call football.

1956 Scottish Cup Final.mp4 - YouTube

I was 9 years old but can still name that Hearts team.
130,000 crowd.........4,000 short of an all time British record
		
Click to expand...

When the _bunnet_  was the headgear of choice  i'll be wearing one tomorrow for golf (& i'll take a repeat of that scoreline on Sunday too thanks)


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 18, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Record attendance for a SCF is 147,365 (Celtic v Aberdeen 1938)

Record attendance at Hampden is 149,415 (Scotland v England 1937)

There are at least half a dozen Scotland/England games with an attendance higher that 134,000.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks . I was just about to correct that myself, I don't know where I got that 134,000 figure from.
As a young teenager I was at the old Hampden with a crowd of 40,000, It was an deserted echo chamber.


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 18, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Thanks . I was just about to correct that myself, I don't know where I got that 134,000 figure from.
As a young teenager I was at the old Hampden with a crowd of 40,000, *It was an deserted echo chamber.*

Click to expand...


Just wait till Sunday!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 18, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Just wait till Sunday!
		
Click to expand...

Just as well JJ is still not managing Hearts, you could hear him shouting when it was a full house.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 20, 2020)

OOFT tough result for the Jambos, gave them a bit of a fight though.
Well played Celtic making history with a quadruple treble. Great first goal by Christie.


----------



## User62651 (Dec 20, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			OOFT tough result for the Jambos, gave them a bit of a fight though.
Well played Celtic making history with a quadruple treble. Great first goal by Christie.
		
Click to expand...

Only caught snippets on phone as Mrs was hogging telly, good effort coming back to level twice. As a Dons fan can understand the feeling of losing cup finals to Celtic, always hope but generally dashed. Maybe next time!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 26, 2020)

Rangers v Hibs on Sky 1 [Free] at 12.30 ko today for those who may have not spotted it.
Should be a braw game.


----------



## KenL (Dec 26, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Rangers v Hibs on Sky 1 [Free] at 12.30 ko today for those who may have not spotted it.
Should be a braw game.
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to it.


----------



## KenL (Dec 26, 2020)

Nervy game for Rangers but 3 points is the main thing.
Thought Hibs were excellent.


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 26, 2020)

Got the result we needed,but agree that Hibs played well and gave us a hard game.
Jimbo


----------



## KenL (Dec 26, 2020)

RIP Jim McLean. Dundee United and Scottish football legend.


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 26, 2020)

KenL;agreed about Jim McLean-seriously wonder how he would have got on if in charge at Ibrox;although he did knock it back (at least once).


----------



## KenL (Dec 26, 2020)

toyboy54 said:



			KenL;agreed about Jim McLean-seriously wonder how he would have got on if in charge at Ibrox;although he did knock it back (at least once).
		
Click to expand...

That's true but he seems to have been a man of principles and didn't fancy it.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 27, 2020)

toyboy54 said:



			Got the result we needed, but agree that Hibs played well and gave us a hard game.
Jimbo
		
Click to expand...

Good quality of football.
I thought McGinn [Paul?] was excellent, Tavenier is class and must be good enough for the England team now.

I also watched John McGinn's Villa game which was pretty good, especially as they were reduced to 10 men second half.
Their right back looked like a decent player.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 27, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Good quality of football.
I thought McGinn [Paul?] was excellent, *Tavenier is class and must be good enough for the England team now.*

I also watched John McGinn's Villa game which was pretty good, especially as they were reduced to 10 men second half.
Their right back looked like a decent player.
		
Click to expand...

He is a right back is he not ? 30 , not played in the PL and really only championship level and in a position where England have the best right back in the world plus at least another 4 proven premier league quality players lining up behind 

Would say his chance of playing for England is long gone despite playing very well for Rangers


----------



## KenL (Dec 27, 2020)

Think he is 28. He won't play for England but wish he could for Scotland.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 27, 2020)

Good to see Saints a few days ago helping ease Rangers path to the league title 🤔


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 27, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He is a right back is he not ? 30 , not played in the PL and really only championship level and in a position where England have the best right back in the world plus at least another 4 proven premier league quality players lining up behind

Would say his chance of playing for England is long gone despite playing very well for Rangers
		
Click to expand...

I watch very little EPL matches but when I do I don't see many English players playing.
Out of interest can you name these 5 quality English right backs.

BTW Matt Targett was the Villa left back who caught my eye.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 27, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I watch very little EPL matches but when I do I don't see many English players playing.
Out of interest can you name these 5 quality English right backs.
		
Click to expand...

Trent Alexander Arnold 
Kyle Walker 
Aaron Wan Bisska
Reece James
Keiran Trippier

Then there is

Maitland Niles
Tariq Lamptey
Max Aarons
Matt Cash
James Justin
Luke Ayling
George Baldock
Ryan Fredericks


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 27, 2020)

KenL said:



			RIP Jim McLean. Dundee United and Scottish football legend.
		
Click to expand...

Sad news. The early to late 1980s was a great time for non-OF supporters as Aberdeen and Dundee United planted their flags very firmly in land that has seemed inviolate.  And for some years they protected it fiercely. 

Some of my greatest football watching memories are of Dundee United in their European campaigns.  In fact I think the most thrilling was their 1987 5-0 thrashing of Borussia Monchengladbach.  I remember Bannon’s goal to make it 5 had me cheering wildly - that a Scottish player and team could score such a goal in such a win against a top German team was almost unbelievable (now if Maradona or Messi had scored that goal...😻). Good on you Jim.  And thank you for all you did for the city of Dundee and Scotland.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 27, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Isn’t he close to being eligible for Scotland?

Although I don’t really agree with drafting in non-Scots.
		
Click to expand...

Mibbie get his brother too


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 28, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Isn’t he close to being eligible for Scotland?

Although I don’t really agree with drafting in non-Scots.
		
Click to expand...

Agree....our Rugby team seems to be filling up with Van guys.


----------



## KenL (Dec 28, 2020)

Whats a Van guy?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 28, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Trent Alexander Arnold
Kyle Walker
Aaron Wan Bisska
Reece James
Keiran Trippier

Then there is

Maitland Niles
Tariq Lamptey
Max Aarons
Matt Cash
James Justin
Luke Ayling
George Baldock
Ryan Fredericks
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I have heard of three of the top tier but none of the others.
Would not say that any of those three were 'world class' Walker and Trippier are decent.
But as I said earlier I watch very little EPL football.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 28, 2020)

KenL said:



			Whats a Van guy?
		
Click to expand...

Saffers that have names starting with Van.
Give me a home grown Mac any day.


----------



## KenL (Dec 28, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Saffers that have names starting with Van.
Give me a home grown Mac any day.
		
Click to expand...

I need a translation...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 28, 2020)

KenL said:



			I need a translation...
		
Click to expand...

South African rugby players getting quick 3 year residency so that they can play for Scotland.


----------



## KenL (Dec 28, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			South African rugby players getting quick 3 year residency so that they can play for Scotland.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. Dont follow rugby so terminology needed spelling out for me. 🤪


----------



## Val (Dec 29, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Agree....our Rugby team seems to be filling up with Van guys.
		
Click to expand...

Nonsense


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 2, 2021)

Ibrox disaster - gosh is it really 50yrs since I heard things developing as I had listened to the end of the match on the radio and went upstairs to tell my mum (who was having a bath - they must have been going out that evening) of what was happening that dark and miserable 2nd January early evening...I recall the terrible events of that evening very clearly...☹️


----------



## DCB (Jan 2, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Ibrox disaster - gosh is it really 50yrs since I heard things developing as I had listened to the end of the match on the radio and went upstairs to tell my mum (who was having a bath - they must have been going out that evening) of what was happening that dark and miserable 2nd January early evening...I recall the terrible events of that evening very clearly...☹️
		
Click to expand...


We had a neighbour  who had gone through to the match and didn't get back at the normal time. I remember the tension in the house as my mum tried to find out from his wife if there was any word. He did eventually get home around 10pm that night. I don't think he ever went back after that day.

66 people never made it home after that match.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 2, 2021)

Celtic dominating the first half of the OF derby.
According to the man on the wireless.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 2, 2021)

Big team of us went(as usual) from Castlemilk-both Celtic and Rangers supporters-beers before game(Square Peg) together,all met up after in The Cathedmara(?),having beers and banter when the news started coming through,round to St.Enochs for the 31 up the road-parents at windows,on balconies,close mouths and on pavements.All the waiting and worry because we all hadn't phoned home!Those that had managed to get through,well their folks were sending brothers/sisters pretty much from top of Ardencraig down to Arnprior and across to Castlemilk Road to let folks know we were all ok and in one piece.
My mum and dad went spare at me(amongst hugs and tears) and I was never going back(mum)but I couldn't get through on the phone-lines were in meltdown as you could imagine.
Thankfully,Tam's brother Hugh had came to the door(from up at Dougrie)to let them know.
Horrible,horrible time-6 of us were always up the Rangers end.....so,so lucky when you think about the devastation and loss suffered.
Jimbo


----------



## DCB (Jan 2, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Celtic dominating the first half of the OF derby.
According to the man on the wireless.
		
Click to expand...

Total domination until the sending off - stupid thing to do,  then Griffiths gets subbed. The one man who might get a goal .  Then suddenly its 1-0  why do they not put a man on the posts nowadays 

Anyway  still time


----------



## Captainron (Jan 2, 2021)

Morelos is one of the dumbest footballers I have ever seen. Maybe he has used too much of his nations number 1 clandestine export but he always seems to make the wrong decision when playing Celtic


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 2, 2021)

Kaz said:



			STOP THE COUNT!!!



Click to expand...

I'll be on my karaoke shortly singing Teddy Bear, next song will be Kris Kristofferson's   " Me and Bobby McMadden "  Busted Flat . Phew !! out of Jail, Red card was a game changer


----------



## ger147 (Jan 2, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			I'll be on my karaoke shortly singing Teddy Bear, next song will be Kris Kristofferson's   " Me and Bobby McMadden "  Busted Flat . Phew !! out of Jail, Red card was a game changer 

Click to expand...

Enjoy your afternoon mate, a great result for you guys.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 2, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Enjoy your afternoon mate, a great result for you guys.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Mate, I was watching from behind the couch for most of the game . Probably the worst Rangers have played this season , Celtic were looking good until the game changing red card.


----------



## BrianM (Jan 2, 2021)

It was a red card all day long, not sure what Lennon was watching....
Rangers got very lucky today, but you need that over a season.
The boy Duffy could off been off as well, he’s an absolute bomb scare, will be lucky to pull on the jersey again.


----------



## ger147 (Jan 2, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Cheers Mate, I was watching from behind the couch for most of the game . Probably the worst Rangers have played this season , Celtic were looking good until the game changing red card.

Click to expand...

Just the reverse of last season's League Cup Final. I didn't fancy Celtic to score and after Biton's rugby tackle, I was just waiting on the Rangers goal.

You have to score to win and Celtic didn't, c'est la vie.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 2, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Just the reverse of last season's League Cup Final. I didn't fancy Celtic to score and after Biton's rugby tackle, I was just waiting on the Rangers goal.

You have to score to win and Celtic didn't, c'est la vie.
		
Click to expand...

Que Sera Sera.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 2, 2021)

Twitchy....But another 3 points,
As Ger says,'You have to score to win'!
Now off out for an invigorating walk(too much choccie and biccies)
Jimbo


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 2, 2021)

[QUOTE="BrianM, post: 2285080, member: 18698"*]It was a red card all day long, not sure what Lennon was watching....*
Rangers got very lucky today, but you need that over a season.
The boy Duffy could off been off as well, he’s an absolute bomb scare, will be lucky to pull on the jersey again.[/QUOTE]

Lennon has had a nightmare there. Needs to give his head a wee shoogle. 

Just saw the incident and that is a red all day. Biton should be where Lennon's annoyance is focused for me. 

But again, as always from Parkheid, never defeated always cheated.


----------



## User62651 (Jan 2, 2021)

Seems bulk of Gers fans knew they got away with one today, after the last few OF games expected much more from Rangers but when done and dusted a win and 3 points is what matters.

Aberdeen away for Rangers next, they need to watch that one, then it's the dreaded winter break!

Shouldn't be another helicopter Sunday come May but a likely 10 points lead (bearing in mind celtic's games in hand) is impressive but not all that in early january.


----------



## KenL (Jan 2, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Morelos is one of the dumbest footballers I have ever seen. Maybe he has used too much of his nations number 1 clandestine export but he always seems to make the wrong decision when playing Celtic
		
Click to expand...

He does not always make the right decisions on the pitch and is not having a great season.
In his defence, he is trying his best to help poor people in his home country.  I read that his "foundation" delivered presents to over 1000 children. Foitball is not that important when you read stuff like that.


----------



## ger147 (Jan 2, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			[QUOTE="BrianM, post: 2285080, member: 18698"*]It was a red card all day long, not sure what Lennon was watching....*
Rangers got very lucky today, but you need that over a season.
The boy Duffy could off been off as well, he’s an absolute bomb scare, will be lucky to pull on the jersey again.
		
Click to expand...

Lennon has had a nightmare there. Needs to give his head a wee shoogle.

Just saw the incident and that is a red all day. Biton should be where Lennon's annoyance is focused for me.

But again, as always from Parkheid, never defeated always cheated.[/QUOTE]

To be fair to Bitton it was a fabulous tackle, 100% he stopped a try being scored.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 3, 2021)

In Lennon We Trust.......

It seems even on one of Rangers worst days  Celtic couldn't beat them on there best day. Has natural order been restored in Glasgow ?


19 points clear but there are still plenty points to go yet


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 3, 2021)

Either Dundee and Charlie Adam were on fire that first half or Hearts were abysmal.......a bit of both perhaps.
As soon as I saw that Hearts line up I thought we would lose.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 3, 2021)

HankMarvin said:



			In Lennon We Trust.......

It seems even on one of Rangers worst days  Celtic couldn't beat them on there best day. Has natural order been restored in Glasgow ?


19 points clear but there are still plenty points to go yet
		
Click to expand...

Maybe wait until your lot get through their perennial Jan-Mar slump before making such assertions Mr D 😋


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 11, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Celtic! 

Click to expand...

just put a post on the prem football page, all leagues cancelled below the scotish prem but the Celtic game going ahead. 🤔


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 11, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Yes, they're in the premiership.

Tough scene, really. Despite the Dubai Debacle, this could happen to any team and makes a bit of a mockery of things. In fairness to Celtic, they benefitted from it earlier in the season and have taken it on the chin this time. Just getting on with it.
		
Click to expand...

They'll be up before of the SFA disciplinary board, probably be demoted to division 4.


----------



## KenL (Jan 11, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			They'll be up before of the SFA disciplinary board, probably be demoted to division 4. 

Click to expand...

Upholding all the old stereotypes we need to move away from, no?

Especially since we all know that it is in fact Celtic who are looked after by those in charge. 😂


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 11, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Yes, they're in the premiership.

Tough scene, really. Despite the Dubai Debacle, this could happen to any team and makes a bit of a mockery of things. In fairness to Celtic, they benefitted from it earlier in the season and have* taken it on the chin this time. Just getting on with it*.
		
Click to expand...

And so they should, they in themselves decided to travel despite all warnings against it and a country in "lockdown". They alone, introduced additional risk outside of normal operations and they alone carry the can for "minor slip-ups" in Covid regs (Kennedy's own words) and proof if needed that this virus isn't interested in the severity of your "slip-up".


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 11, 2021)

Rangers now a cricket pitch clear.  At least some of us non-aligned with either of the OF will see a Rangers league win as 'a good thing' for Scottish football, if for no other reason than it punctures a couple of balloons - the eastenders superiority and complacency balloon; the westenders resentment and frustration balloon.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 11, 2021)

KenL said:



			Upholding all the old stereotypes we need to move away from, no?

Especially since we all know that it is in fact Celtic who are looked after by those in charge. 😂
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree everyone knows Celtic control the SFA and Rangers control the referees.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 11, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			just put a post on the prem football page, all leagues cancelled below the scotish prem but the Celtic game going ahead. 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Nearly correct, it is actually teams below the Championship.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 11, 2021)

Just logged on  and spotted the SFA Disciplinary Board line-up!!!

Love it Bill---put smile on face before heading to dentist---thank you/muchos graciasss!?
Jimbo


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 11, 2021)

Kaz....Meant to add that you really shouldn't say that about Peter the great---don't you know that it's a secret???
Jimbo


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 11, 2021)

Celtic team and team coach should look interesting tonight, mind you they will still probably be good enough to beat off form Hibs.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 11, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Celtic team and team coach should look interesting tonight, mind you they will still probably be good enough to beat off form Hibs.

Click to expand...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 11, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Celtic team and team coach should look interesting tonight, mind you they will still probably be good enough to beat off form Hibs.

Click to expand...

Update, it is not a bad team apart from Duffy and unsure about the two guys I have never heard of.


----------



## BrianM (Jan 11, 2021)

Kaz said:



			I hadn’t realised that the player who tested positive is actually out injured for the season! Certainly suggests it was more than a training camp.
		
Click to expand...

They were all hammered one night, Lennon  fell over a couch and was limping the rest of the night 😂😂


----------



## KenL (Jan 12, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Update, it is not a bad team apart from Duffy and unsure about the two guys I have never heard of.

Click to expand...

Not bad, but not good enough!


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 12, 2021)

KenL said:



			Not bad, but not good enough!
		
Click to expand...

Oh,I don't know Ken,personally I think they're very good!
Jimbo


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 12, 2021)

Half time at Tannadice Dundee United 1 - St Johnstone 2
oops 2-2


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 13, 2021)

Interesting little form table for the last 6 games.

Livingstone ahead of Rangers.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 13, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Interesting little form table for the last 6 games.

Livingstone ahead of Rangers.
		
Click to expand...

Is that Ken or the Doctor?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 13, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Is that Ken or the Doctor?
		
Click to expand...

The team.....I presume. [without the e on the end]
New manager seems to have sparked them up.
Folk have been saying that he should have been appointed after the Kenny Miller fiasco.
His dodgy history holding the club back from appointing him.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 13, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			The team.....I presume. [without the e on the end]
New manager seems to have sparked them up.
Folk have been saying that he should have been appointed after the Kenny Miller fiasco.
His dodgy history holding the club back from appointing him.
		
Click to expand...

Then I presume you mean Livingston.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 15, 2021)

StJ needing to pull their socks up a big bit...

And as much as I might have had issues with the league leaders (as one of the OF) I am pleased that they will break the strangle-hold of the other half of the Ugly Sisters in no uncertain terms.  Of course another upside if the Blue Weegies eventually win the league by a clear 20+ pts over the Green Weegies, is that that gap is unlikely ever to be repeated - and so this year will be the Blue Weegie high point


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 15, 2021)

Heard a major rant in talksport the other day about the actions on opposite sides of the scale of the two main Glasgow teams and how they appear to the public eye

Celtic - the main squad has a little trip to Dubai during the height of the pandemic whilst they then go and put the entire youth squad on furlough claiming from the government 

Rangers - offer up use of their stadium and facilities for use for vaccine centres 


Looking on the outside one club is having a PR nightmare and the other a blinder


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 15, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Heard a major rant in talksport the other day about the actions on opposite sides of the scale of the two main Glasgow teams and how they appear to the public eye

Celtic - the main squad has a little trip to Dubai during the height of the pandemic whilst they then go and put the entire youth squad on furlough claiming from the government

Rangers - offer up use of their stadium and facilities for use for vaccine centres


Looking on the outside one club is having a PR nightmare and the other a blinder
		
Click to expand...

They do not act independent of each other.

That said the Celtic situation is pretty scandalous - that Rangers subsequently play all goody-two-shoes and community-minded is quite funny (as well as admirable) - but they do so of course in the context of Celtic being set up by Brother Walfrid  as a community club


----------



## HowlingGale (Jan 15, 2021)

Absolutely scandalous. No football team should be putting any staff on Furlough whilst paying millions to their pampered 'stars'. Icing on the cake was spending 200k on a trip to Dubai. The government should refuse and tell them they need to find the money from their own budgets. 

Sell couple of players

In fact sell the sound system they installed at Celtic park a few years ago at a cost of a couple of million. That'll pay the wages.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 15, 2021)

HowlingGale said:



			Absolutely scandalous. No football team should be putting any staff on Furlough whilst paying millions to their pampered 'stars'. Icing on the cake was spending 200k on a trip to Dubai. The government should refuse and tell them they need to find the money from their own budgets.

Sell couple of players

In fact sell the sound system they installed at Celtic park a few years ago at a cost of a couple of million. That'll pay the wages.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 16, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Good effort from Celtic today, ending Livingston's winning streak.
		
Click to expand...

Another 2 points bite the dust


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 16, 2021)

How much worse can it get for celtic its a rocky road they have been on for sure and they just keep falling behind Rangers, things ain't that good behind the scenes either as they go from one PR disaster to another. As much as Rangers have dominated the league this season and given their success in Europe celtic  just keep getting worse and worse, where do celtic go from here ?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 16, 2021)

Before the game on the radio the two pundits were left speechless and in a right mucking fuddle when trying to work out the Celtic team formation.
Funny moment if you caught it.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 16, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Good effort from Celtic today, ending Livingston's winning streak.
		
Click to expand...

KAZ;so true,wonder how Wednesday will go(at Livis place)??
Jimbo


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 16, 2021)

HowlingGale said:



			Absolutely scandalous. No football team should be putting any staff on Furlough whilst paying millions to their pampered 'stars'. Icing on the cake was spending 200k on a trip to Dubai. The government should refuse and tell them they need to find the money from their own budgets.

Sell couple of players

In fact sell the sound system they installed at Celtic park a few years ago at a cost of a couple of million. That'll pay the wages.
		
Click to expand...

 Something doesn't feel right with all these goings on, Hampden rescinding recently made decisions against Kilmarnock and St Mirren, I smell a rat


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 17, 2021)

Bill...thought the original decisions against Killie and St.Mirren were wrong in the 1st place and have now been corrected(dont know about smelling a rat though?)
However The Maryhill Magyars have been dumped on from a great height by the idiots at SFA/SPFL + just my opinion but there does seem to be a distinct lack of common sense coming out of the 6th floor at Hampden as regards the way things are, or, in fact have ever been!
Anyway ---best goal scored in Scotland?what about Zidane-Euro Cup Final at Hampden;Davie Cooper-1979 Dryburgh Cup Final?(various others but slightly blinkered vision),
Jimbo


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 17, 2021)

I'll take that result against a much improved Motherwell team,not enough from us attacking wise but the Steelmen were quick to crowd us out when we got near the 18yard box.
Don't see this Motherwell team going down(Alexander on radio saying thought our goal was  a touch offside?Eh?Get real son!)
Jimbo


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 17, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Bill...thought the original decisions against Killie and St.Mirren were wrong in the 1st place and have now been corrected(dont know about smelling a rat though?)
However The Maryhill Magyars have been dumped on from a great height by the idiots at SFA/SPFL + just my opinion but there does seem to be a distinct lack of common sense coming out of the 6th floor at Hampden as regards the way things are, or, in fact have ever been!
Anyway ---best goal scored in Scotland?what about Zidane-Euro Cup Final at Hampden;Davie Cooper-1979 Dryburgh Cup Final?(various others but slightly blinkered vision),
Jimbo
		
Click to expand...

Laurence Shanklands [ Dundee United ] goal was a cracker, Paul Gascoigne's England goal at Hampden was a cracker . Archie Gemmil's goal against Holland


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 17, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Bill...thought the original decisions against Killie and St.Mirren were wrong in the 1st place and have now been corrected(dont know about smelling a rat though?)
However The Maryhill Magyars have been dumped on from a great height by the idiots at SFA/SPFL + just my opinion but there does seem to be a distinct lack of common sense coming out of the 6th floor at Hampden as regards the way things are, or, in fact have ever been!
Anyway ---best goal scored in Scotland?what about Zidane-Euro Cup Final at Hampden;*Davie Cooper-1979 Dryburgh Cup Final?*(various others but slightly blinkered vision),
Jimbo
		
Click to expand...

That the one where Cooper played keepie-up in the Celtic box?  What a goal that was...

Anyway - I nominate Eamonn Bannon for Dundee Utd in their 5-0 home leg trouncing of Borussia Munchengladbach in the 2nd Rnd of the 1981/82 UEFA cup.

When checking the date I spotted that I'd forgotten that they went on to beat Genk 5-0 in the home leg of the 3rd Round.  What a great team.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 17, 2021)

SLH...You are of course correct!That was some team,good players in every position.Criminal that the ref was bribed by Roma for the final(and he admitted it)!
Wee Jum must have been going mental-robbing barstewards!
Bill-while archies goal was voted goal of the tournament at that World Cup,I'm sorry but wasn't scored in Scotland unfortunately
Jimbo


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 18, 2021)

All Scottish Championship teams have until Friday to reply to the SPFL Covid vote on continuing the league.
Dundee naturally have until Saturday after the SPFL have told them how the vote stands and which way they want them to vote.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 18, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			All Scottish Championship teams have until Friday to reply to the SPFL Covid vote on continuing the league.
Dundee naturally have until Saturday after the SPFL have told them how the vote stands and which way they want them to vote.

Click to expand...

Doon....good one!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 19, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			SLH...You are of course correct!That was some team,good players in every position.Criminal that the ref was bribed by Roma for the final(and he admitted it)!
Wee Jum must have been going mental-robbing barstewards!
Bill-while archies goal was voted goal of the tournament at that World Cup,I'm sorry but wasn't scored in Scotland unfortunately
Jimbo
		
Click to expand...

1987 was the year United got to the final...weirdly it was Borussia again who they beat in the semi.  That they got to the final 6 yrs after the 1981 match shows how strong Utd were over that period...regularly getting to UEFA Cup QF or SF.  Pity this is the best video I can find of the earlier match and _that _goal.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 19, 2021)

SILH....I stand corrected sir(and gladly),knew they were good but honestly didn't recall them being that good and that's not with the blinkers on.
Anyone listen to BBC-Radio Scotland/The Kaye Adams phone in this a.m.??? Suggest you get it on playback(or whatever it is).Well worth it for the exploding fallout from Neil Lennons rant on the airwaves yesterday about Dubai/political bias against Celtic/media bias against Celtic/ex-players bias against Celtic/it does go on(makes Trump seem quite logical??),in fact call up his tirade and then listen to the 1st caller-Frank,fair made my day before going to golf-always cheated never defeated springs to mind-!!!
Jimbo


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 19, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			1987 was the year United got to the final...weirdly it was Borussia again who they beat in the semi.  That they got to the final 6 yrs after the 1981 match shows how strong Utd were over that period...regularly getting to UEFA Cup QF or SF.  Pity this is the best video I can find of the earlier match and _that _goal.







Click to expand...

My PP Willie Pettigrew left Dundee United in 1981/82 went to Hearts.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 19, 2021)

Billy.....do you mean THE Willie Pettigrew?
Jimbo
Been listening to Radio Clyde phone in -and you'll never guess what the only topic was-??


----------



## HowlingGale (Jan 19, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			My PP Willie Pettigrew left Dundee United in 1981/82 went to Hearts.
		
Click to expand...

Meant to say was listening to a podcast with Tam Cowan and Stuart Cosgrove a while back and Tam mentioned that Willie P was one of his favourite ever players. Did mean to tell you but forgot until this came up.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 19, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Billy.....do you mean THE Willie Pettigrew?
Jimbo
Been listening to Radio Clyde phone in -and you'll never guess what the only topic was-??
		
Click to expand...

Same old WP, we play regularly, if you want a game along with him let me know, but he's a crabbit old git lol


----------



## ger147 (Jan 19, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Same old WP, we play regularly, if you want a game along with him let me know, but he's a crabbit old git lol
		
Click to expand...

I'd be crabbit too if I had to listen to you 3 times a week!!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 19, 2021)

ger147 said:



			I'd be crabbit too if I had to listen to you 3 times a week!! 

Click to expand...

I have to listen to all his stories over and over lol


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 19, 2021)

Bet he's got some really good ones too-stories that is!


williamalex1 said:



			I have to listen to all his stories
		
Click to expand...


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 19, 2021)

HowlingGale said:



			Meant to say was listening to a podcast with Tam Cowan and Stuart Cosgrove a while back and Tam mentioned that Willie P was one of his favourite ever players. Did mean to tell you but forgot until this came up.
		
Click to expand...

Tam Cowan thinks the sun shines oot his ****


----------



## HowlingGale (Jan 20, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Tam Cowan thinks the sun shines oot his ****
		
Click to expand...

😂 I was getting those vibes. I just know him as some bloke who I've played golf with and he's just as guff as me.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 20, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			I have to listen to all his stories over and over lol
		
Click to expand...

I was pretty darned star struck that time I played with you and WillieP - legend (WillieP also  )


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 20, 2021)

Of my earliest memories of going to football was my dad taking me to watch Celtic play Motherwell at CP in the mid-70s. Motherwell won 3-2, Pettigrew scored 2 and made the other.


Just found it on YT.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 20, 2021)

'Greatest' goal I can recall having seen when actually at a match in Scotland...Kenny sticking it through Clemence's legs...Hampden Park, Celtic End.  Scotland vs England 1976.  Now I was bang in line behind Clemence (in there 1/3 of way down under the Gate 28 sign) and oh how we celebrated.  Unforgettable. Though I do forget that Joe Jordan had a useful turn of speed   btw - God Bless You Ray 






And perhaps the most memorable/greatest of all when I was there?  Kenny (again) at Anfield...vs Wales.  World Cup qualifier (but that was in England so doesn't count for 'on Scottish soil')


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 20, 2021)

HowlingGale said:



			😂 I was getting those vibes. I just know him as some bloke who I've played golf with and he's just as guff as me.
		
Click to expand...

Aye Tam is more of a WP stalker lol, WP was off 7 when he started playing along with me


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 20, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Of my earliest memories of going to football was my dad taking me to watch Celtic play Motherwell at CP in the mid-70s. Motherwell won 3-2, Pettigrew scored 2 and made the other.


Just found it on YT.








Click to expand...

Just loved Arthur 'stramash' Montford's commentaries...


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 20, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just loved Arthur 'stramash' Montford's commentaries...
		
Click to expand...

And his natty sports jackets!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 20, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			And his natty sports jackets!
		
Click to expand...

I preferred Archie McPherson, especially the comedy spoof Italian footballer Fuctifano


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 20, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Same old WP, we play regularly, if you want a game along with him let me know, but he's a crabbit old git lol
		
Click to expand...

You're on for that Bill,long time since played Bellshill(think it was either Open-Lanarkshire,maybe? or could have been a committee game)
There is of course a return game on offer at Fereneze here in Barrhead once we're through all this crap!
BTW...love the photos-take it WP is the good looking one? Don't mean to do a Neil Lennon but what happened to social distancing?
Wonder what the score will be tonight at Livl?
Jimbo


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 20, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			I preferred Archie McPherson, especially the comedy spoof Italian footballer Fuctifano  

Click to expand...

Moving from TV - I loved the voice and commentary of David Francey - mind you - he and Rikki Fulton were for me spitting images of each other though I don't recall Fulton ever doing a take on Francey.  In truth if he had it would have seen the Rev I.M Jolly doing a football commentary


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 20, 2021)

We'll get a game or 2 in the better weather when hopefully this virus is over. Photos were taken before the virus. 
I'm just of to get my Livi top ready to watch the game tonight .  Livingston is a tough place for any team to go.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 20, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			We'll get a game or 2 in the better weather when hopefully this virus is over. Photos were taken before the virus.
I'm just of to get my Livi top ready to watch the game tonight .  Livingston is a tough place for any team to go.
		
Click to expand...

I'll be rooting for Livi this evening...a lot depends on whether or not the Green Weegies can raise their game to give Livi a decent game   Once upon a footie season that would be a little jest ...


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 20, 2021)

If Celtic now have their full contingent of the team back I can see Livi getting an absolite hiding tonight. 
Celtic seem to be hurting from some sense of perceived "injustice" at the media portrayal of their utter stupidity. 

I have them to win with 3 goal handicap.


----------



## Italian outcast (Jan 20, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Of my earliest memories of going to football was my dad taking me to watch Celtic play Motherwell at CP in the mid-70s. Motherwell won 3-2, Pettigrew scored 2 and made the other.


Just found it on YT.








Click to expand...

When i was a boy I went to loads of the home games in the WP era - he was simply something else - and it cost me nowt [those were the days]
My dad preferred Bobby Graham but that was probably a 'get your haircut' reaction


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 20, 2021)

Italian outcast said:



			When i was a boy I went to loads of the home games in the WP era - he was simply something else - and it cost me nowt [those were the days]
My dad preferred Bobby Graham but that was probably a 'get your haircut' reaction 

Click to expand...

Aye - wondering of John Wark modelled his look on the WillieP look


----------



## KenL (Jan 20, 2021)

Did we ever find out who the second covid positive case is?

Might find out tonight if Edouard is missing. 😂


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 20, 2021)

Italian outcast said:



			When i was a boy I went to loads of the home games in the WP era - he was simply something else - and it cost me nowt [those were the days]
My dad preferred Bobby Graham but that was probably a 'get your haircut' reaction 

Click to expand...

WP is still keeps in touch Bobby but sadly  Bobby has advanced dementia , WP lost another old close pal Joe Wark back in  2015


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 20, 2021)

KenL said:



			Did we ever find out who the second covid positive case is?

Might find out tonight if Edouard is missing. 😂
		
Click to expand...

And who he has been in close contact with


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 20, 2021)

Greig...think Martindale will have his team ready for an onslaught from a wounded Celtic tonight(i'm well aware that they have been unfairly demonised/misjudged/become a political football and villified through the media by ex-players and pundits alike).
Ken...Guess who aint playing?
Jimbo


----------



## KenL (Jan 20, 2021)

No Edouard!  He either has covid or he is having a medical prior to his transfer!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 20, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Greig...think Martindale will have his team ready for an onslaught from a wounded Celtic tonight(i'm well aware that they have been unfairly demonised/misjudged/become a political football and villified through the media by ex-players and pundits alike).
Ken...Guess who aint playing?
Jimbo
		
Click to expand...

As all electricians will already know Martindale's is a tester


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 20, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Greig...think Martindale will have his team ready for an onslaught from a wounded Celtic tonight(i'm well aware that they have been unfairly demonised/misjudged/become a political football and villified through the media by ex-players and pundits alike).
Ken...Guess who aint playing?
Jimbo
		
Click to expand...

Still don't think the best Livi has, and don't get me wrong they are punching above their weight at the minute, is no where near good enough for a besmirched Celtic. 

Hold tight for a battering.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 20, 2021)

Bill...almost forgot about John Wark being there-and just how good (and hard) a player he was really flourished at Ipswich didn't he-with Bobby Robson/Europe,Scotland,world cup.
Not like some of todays powderpuffs.
Listening to the great Leishman on Sportsound what stories/experiences!...Could listen all night(Dunfermline fans taking a double decker bus to Liechenstien for a European tie-just brilliant,what a man!!
Jimbo
Also Bill didn't clock the date stamp(you all look so young)


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 20, 2021)

What a goal....what a defence...what exactly does Kennedy do ,Stramash(o.k.-not)what a miss!
This could be a shock result-Duffy £5 million??


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 20, 2021)

Scott Brown doing what Scott Brown does. What a horrible **** of a player he is.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 20, 2021)

Snow (sic) joke for the Sellick...good point for Livi. Though they did have plenty of chances to win it after the sending off.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 20, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Scott Brown doing what Scott Brown does. What a horrible **** of a player he is.
		
Click to expand...

Thought Celtic were going to qverrun Livi after they scored but you cannot keep this team down -just would not give up,great fitness levels as well,just were'nt going to give up were they +a team with a lot of changes due to cup semi at weekend.
Sports sound on BBC full of praise while not exactly full of praise for Celtic and questioning attitude of some.What was Brown doing-has the penny not dropped that the officials know about his nasty little elbows and backing into folk,standing(sorry meant stamping) on feet-this is the captain for gods sake.
Martindale on now explaining what they've done and what they want to do as a TEAM of 19.this guy must be passed as fit to manage by the SFA next Tuesday-seems a really good guy!
Jimbo


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 20, 2021)

Cold enough to be a Carlsberg night


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 20, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Bill...almost forgot about John Wark being there-and just how good (and hard) a player he was really flourished at Ipswich didn't he-with Bobby Robson/Europe,Scotland,world cup.
Not like some of todays powderpuffs.
Listening to the great Leishman on Sportsound what stories/experiences!...Could listen all night(Dunfermline fans taking a double decker bus to Liechenstien for a European tie-just brilliant,what a man!!
Jimbo
Also Bill didn't clock the date stamp(you all look so young)
		
Click to expand...

Not surprised you almost forgot about John Wark playing for Motherwell considering he was never there in the first place.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 20, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			If Celtic now have their full contingent of the team back I can see Livi getting an absolite hiding tonight.
Celtic seem to be hurting from some sense of perceived "injustice" at the media portrayal of their utter stupidity.

I have them to win with 3 goal handicap.
		
Click to expand...

Oops


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 20, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Not surprised you almost forgot about John Wark playing for Motherwell considering he was never there in the first place.
		
Click to expand...

Yip, a different Wark, Joe didn't have a tash , I think WP might have been in the early 80s Scotland squad with John Wark.
Edit, I'll ask him tomorrow after the nurse gets him up and ready


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 20, 2021)

Oh dear,the old fried brain playing tricks again-it was Joe Wark --sorry about that(where did John start off then?
Thought NL was very contained in his comments after the game-came across well!
Jimbo(think that's me speaking-presses button for nurse)


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 20, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Oh dear,the old fried brain playing tricks again-it was Joe Wark --sorry about that(where did John start off then?
Thought NL was very contained in his comments after the game-came across well!
Jimbo(think that's me speaking-presses button for nurse)
		
Click to expand...

Not surprised Lennon was very cool at the after game interview at Livingston tonight


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 21, 2021)

Class Bill,pure class!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 23, 2021)

Aw naw - Saints 1-0 up at Hampsen in League Cup semi final heading into half time despite Hibees dominating.  I shouldn’t have looked - bound to lose now.  Anyways - come on Saintees.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 23, 2021)

Whit‘s goin on - Saintees 3-0 up with 78mins on the clock...can still blow it...🤪


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 23, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Whit‘s goin on - Saintees 3-0 up with 78mins on the clock...can still blow it...🤪
		
Click to expand...

Oh ye of little faith


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 23, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Oh ye of little faith 

Click to expand...

Yaaaaah - how did that happen...only the third league cup final in our history 👍 Such a shame its going to be played in front of an empty Hampden - especially as our Scottish Cup win in 2014 was at Parkhead.

Up against the St Midden or Livi - i think - what a chance. Last time we won a match at Hampden was 1969 when we beat Motherwell in the LC semi..then lost to Jock Stein‘s brilliant Celtic team 1-0 In the final.  Oh how I remember that loss as we were Willie Ormand‘s legendary Saints team.  Pity I’m not going to be able to be there to see us beat Celtic.  Well done Saintees.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 25, 2021)

Well done to both(of can I say the little teams-without upsetting anyone??).
Great results and play from both--think it could well turn out to be a good final!
Hope Martindale gets through 'his fit person to manage/lead people'tomorrow!
He'd probably be better than the pen-pushers at the SFA/SPFL-----blazer wearing nonces!
Jimbo


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 26, 2021)

It would be interesting if Lampard takes the Celtic job and continues the Gerrard v Lampard debate as managers.


----------



## KenL (Jan 26, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			It would be interesting if Lampard takes the Celtic job and continues the Gerrard v Lampard debate as managers.

Click to expand...

Celtic have a manager.🤔


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 26, 2021)

KenL said:



			Celtic have a manager.🤔
		
Click to expand...

And a bloody good one at that


----------



## KenL (Jan 26, 2021)

HankMarvin said:



			And a bloody good one at that 

Click to expand...

I concur. 😂


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 27, 2021)

HankMarvin said:



			And a bloody good one at that 

Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more-superb job!
Seriously though,get off the guys case-he's going through a bad patch(show me a manager who doesn't) its obviously hurting him big time personally.
Give him a break and some time to come good-he's done it before so can do it again!
I really feel for the guy(and that's from the other side)
Jimbo


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 27, 2021)

Hearts sign a big CF that nobody has heard of.
Comes on as a sub on the day he signs and scores two goals.
That is not what Hearts are used to, it generally reads comes on as sub and breaks a leg.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 27, 2021)

Poachers goal from an idiot who shouldn't be on the field-really needs his arse kicked!
Would you believe that one of my golfing mates calls his cat  ALFREDO (don't know if he kicks it or not though--must ask when next out.
Jimbo


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 30, 2021)

Oh dear,Oh dear Celtic 1 St.Mirren 2.Just as well no crowd there eh?
What the hell is going on?
I know I said that NL would get it back on track....BUT??
Also,has his protection gone with the retiral of the part-time head of Scottish football..Mr.Lawwell??
Jimbo


----------



## ger147 (Jan 30, 2021)

If he doesn't get the bullet beforehand, Lennon is deffo leaving at the end of the season, that decision has already been made.

Nice to see St Mirren getting a well earned 3 points.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 30, 2021)

ger147 said:



			If he doesn't get the bullet beforehand, Lennon is deffo leaving at the end of the season, that decision has already been made.

Nice to see St Mirren getting a well earned 3 points.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed,great result for the Buddies.
Who do you see as replacement Ger?---A big(ish) name/someone out of work?I know that it's a huge long shot now but I thought of Davie Moyes (before the West Ham gig came up-look at what he's doing there now-he won't be coming up the road to his old club-couldn't afford him anyway)
Jimbo


----------



## KenL (Jan 30, 2021)

Fair play to St.Mirren. 30 years since their last win at phead.


----------



## ger147 (Jan 30, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Agreed,great result for the Buddies.
Who do you see as replacement Ger?---A big(ish) name/someone out of work?I know that it's a huge long shot now but I thought of Davie Moyes (before the West Ham gig came up-look at what he's doing there now-he won't be coming up the road to his old club-couldn't afford him anyway)
Jimbo
		
Click to expand...

Will be a tight race between Jurgen and Pep for who gets the shout or perhaps an outsider, Messi as player manager now that Barca are struggling for cash.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 30, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Will be a tight race between Jurgen and Pep for who gets the shout or perhaps an outsider, Messi as player manager now that Barca are struggling for cash.
		
Click to expand...

Mmmmmmm?Take it that you are just slightly tongue in cheek here Ger(wouldn't want to get anyone's hopes up now would we?
Jimbo


----------



## GB72 (Jan 30, 2021)

Lampard v Gerrard all over again perhaps


----------



## ger147 (Jan 30, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Mmmmmmm?Take it that you are just slightly tongue in cheek here Ger(wouldn't want to get anyone's hopes up now would we?
Jimbo
		
Click to expand...

Just predicting what Monday night's Clyde 1 phone-in will come up with, no doubt directly from the next door neighbour's sister who is married to a guy who lives across the road from the guy who mops the floors at Lennoxtown.

Back in real life, I haven't a clue who will be next.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 30, 2021)

You gotta feel for Lennon he was devastated after watching his team get pumped and has no idea what's going on with the players, poor guy.


----------



## millisle1 (Jan 30, 2021)

HankMarvin said:



			You gotta feel for Lennon he was devastated after watching his team get pumped and has no idea what's going on with the players, poor guy.
		
Click to expand...

His mother wouldnt feel sorry for that boy


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 30, 2021)

HankMarvin said:



			You gotta feel for Lennon he was devastated after watching his team get pumped and has no idea what's going on with the players, poor guy.
		
Click to expand...

Love it.How much more empathetic can we be------------Love your reasoning too Ger(might be better than the back of the fag packet.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 31, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Love it.How much more empathetic can we be------------Love your reasoning too Ger(might be better than the back of the fag packet.
		
Click to expand...

You can't feel anything but sympathy for what Lennon has been going through, he is doing his best but it seems its not good enough for the majority of the fans, however at least the board have his back.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 31, 2021)

HankMarvin said:



			You can't feel anything but sympathy for what Lennon has been going through, he is doing his best but it seems its not good enough for the majority of the fans, however at least the board have his back.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear!


----------



## KenL (Jan 31, 2021)

Now he is blaming the pressure and questioning the commitment of the players.
I am amazed he has not been sacked. Poor Kilmarnock manager has gone and he has failed way less than Lennon.
A paper pointed our that on recent results Celtic would be 6th or 7th in the league.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 1, 2021)

Just watched the highlights of the Celtic/St Mirren game and tell you what, if St Mirren's first goal was darn sarf it would be getting raved about. Pinging the ball about on the edge of the box, one touch and move stuff followed by a one touch and volley finish right through the keeper. 

Second one was decent as well (Shane Duffy is stealing a living IMO) but the first was a quality move finished with a superb finish.


----------



## KenL (Feb 1, 2021)

Duffy is a perfect example of how footballers are ridiculously overpaid. He wouldn't stand out in a pub league!


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 1, 2021)

KenL said:



			Duffy is a perfect example of how footballers are ridiculously overpaid. He wouldn't stand out in a pub league!
		
Click to expand...

There's a cracking video doing the rounds on Facebook of supposedly of Duffy's dog trying to play fetch/catch ball


----------



## HowlingGale (Feb 1, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			There's a cracking video doing the rounds on Facebook of supposedly of Duffy's dog trying to play fetch/catch ball

Click to expand...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355598619836035075


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 1, 2021)

HowlingGale said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355598619836035075

Click to expand...

Well done Drew


----------



## HowlingGale (Feb 1, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Well done Drew 

Click to expand...

Have to say I haven't followed football in Scotland for a long time, and being a Dons fan some would say I've never followed it, bit this Timplosion has really captivated my interest.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 1, 2021)

HowlingGale said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355598619836035075

Click to expand...

So cruel and so funny at the same time.


----------



## HankMarvin (Feb 1, 2021)

Few disappointed celtic fans out there today, Lennon still in charge and a failed signing after Liverpool nipped in and signed the player and then they take an unknown player on loan for 6 months with no option to buy, you gotta ask what is going on at Parkhead these days. Still think Lennon is the man for the job.


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 1, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			So cruel and so funny at the same time.

Click to expand...

Brilliant!I know I shouldn't laugh at Cellik/Castle Doom,even Lennon but I'm finding it increasingly harder day by day(I must be sad but the whole debacle sort of gives me a nice warm feeling,you know?)
Oh dear,oh dear,oh dear.
Jimbo


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 2, 2021)

Looking for Saints to take advantage of a complacent Blue Weegies tomorrow night at Ibrox...just have to find a way of making them complacent - or maybe we just need to mention Celtic at kick-off and while they are all laughing we manage to score a goal or two.  Only kidding dear Celtic fans 

And as already posted - I thought one of the St Midden goals against Celtic was top quality stuff (as was Saints third against Killie btw)


----------



## KenL (Feb 2, 2021)

If you want to see Rangers v Saints you can for £9.99 on RangersTV, that's what I will be doing.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 2, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Looking for Saints to take advantage of a complacent Blue Weegies tomorrow night at Ibrox...just have to find a way of making them complacent - or maybe we just need to mention Celtic at kick-off and while they are all laughing we manage to score a goal or two.  Only kidding dear Celtic fans 

And as already posted - I thought one of the St Midden goals against Celtic was top quality stuff (as was Saints third against Killie btw)
		
Click to expand...

Watched the highlights and St Mirren's set up and tactics were spot on, classic example teamwork and everyone knowing what to do.


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 3, 2021)

Sorry for delay in posting that Cellik were back to playing like a team with some belief last night against Kilmarnock winning 4-0-although some dubiety about two of the goals.
They actually looked like they had a plan and followed it,so well done (and praise from wee Neil for them)!
Still think that the only way to stop us though is to get the season stopped...cynical laughter!
Good article about what's needed going forward in the east end from Bill Leckie in the Sun today(or Scum depending where you stay-and rightly!!)
Jimbo


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 3, 2021)

Just watched The Three Kings, about Busby, Shankly and Stein amazing story about their backgrounds and careers. 

Found it a bit chilling when Stein said in a old black and white clip that football without fans is nothing. 

Brings it home now what a sanitized version of the game we have to put up with now.


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 3, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			Just watched The Three Kings, about Busby, Shankly and Stein amazing story about their backgrounds and careers.

Found it a bit chilling when Stein said in a old black and white clip that football without fans is nothing.

Brings it home now what a sanitized version of the game we have to put up with now.
		
Click to expand...

If you thought that was good then I would highly recommend going onto BBC Sounds and listening to Hugh McIlvanney talking/imterviewing them.Series of subjects-Ali and boxing/Horse-racing/George Best plus of course the three wise men of football-Busby,Shankly and Stein.Brilliant stories and recollections and McIlvanneys voice and use of language just enhance the telling.
Jimbo


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 3, 2021)

OOPS,just looked back and you'll get them under 'The McIlvanney Conversations
Jimbo


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 3, 2021)

White & McKay score for Ross County.
That's the spirit.


----------



## smange (Feb 3, 2021)

Wee team put firmly in their place tonight 

Dunfermline 4 Raith Rovers 1 

Get it up ye!! 

COYP!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 4, 2021)

Now it's all very well SPL clubs greasing The Blue Weegies path to the league title.  But that's done now.  We can stop being so helpful - pity the Saints of my affection failed to appreciate that last night.  Never mind - it was only -1 that was added to the Goal Difference column.  No change with the officials mind - as ever they can't see past the Ugly Sisters at home when they are playing 'diddy' teams - aye - the Roofe 'tackle' on Murray Davidson was a sending off - and you can se that Roofe knew it.  Co-dhiù - same as it ever was


----------



## KenL (Feb 4, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Now it's all very well SPL clubs greasing The Blue Weegies path to the league title.  But that's done now.  We can stop being so helpful - pity the Saints of my affection failed to appreciate that last night.  Never mind - it was only -1 that was added to the Goal Difference column.  No change with the officials mind - as ever they can't see past the Ugly Sisters at home when they are playing 'diddy' teams - aye - the Roofe 'tackle' on Murray Davidson was a sending off - and you can se that Roofe knew it.  Co-dhiù - same as it ever was 

Click to expand...

The st.J manager didn't complain, said there was no malice.

Thought st.J were good, hard working and well organised team.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 4, 2021)

KenL said:



			The st.J manager didn't complain, said there was no malice.

Thought st.J were good, hard working and well organised team.
		
Click to expand...

Callum isn't going to be complaining very loudly given we have just got Glenn Middleton (a Scotland Under-21 player) on loan from Rangers


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 7, 2021)

Nice timing yesterday our puncturing of the Livi balloon...looking forward to the LC Final 3 weeks today. Repeat please.  With the lads delivering in spades at Twickenham yesterday - a rather good day all round.


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 7, 2021)

Thought we were going to scrape the 3 points today(okay an o>g.-but I'll take it),but you've got to say well done Accies,never gave up did they?
We didn't play well and front 3 couldn't really impress(due to Accies on top of them)
Still another point in bag-but again well done to Brian Rice and his team-great attitude.
Jimbo


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 7, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Thought we were going to scrape the 3 points today(okay an o>g.-but I'll take it),but you've got to say well done Accies,never gave up did they?
We didn't play well and front 3 couldn't really impress(due to Accies on top of them)
Still another point in bag-but again well done to Brian Rice and his team-great attitude.
Jimbo
		
Click to expand...

As an ex-goalie I find it a bit rich to put a goal such as that scored by the Accies down as an own goal by MacGregor. The goalies job is to put his body in the way of shots and if it rebounds into the goal he can hardly be ‘blamed’ for it. That the shot might not have been going in is surely the outfield players good fortune that it went in off the keeper - he still had to direct it towards the goal/keeper as best he could.  Calling it an own goal - nah. Just accept keepers are different and give it to the outfield player.


----------



## Val (Feb 7, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			As an ex-goalie I find it a bit rich to put a goal such as that scored by the Accies down as an own goal by MacGregor. The goalies job is to put his body in the way of shots and if it rebounds into the goal he can hardly be ‘blamed’ for it. That the shot might not have been going in is surely the outfield players good fortune that it went in off the keeper - he still had to direct it towards the goal/keeper as best he could.  Calling it an own goal - nah. Just accept keepers are different and give it to the outfield player.
		
Click to expand...

I think he means the Rangers goal, which was an OG


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 8, 2021)

Val said:



			I think he means the Rangers goal, which was an OG
		
Click to expand...

Ah OK - though there was talk in the commentary that the Accies goal would be an OG also as the shot (from a very narrow angle following MacGregor's save) was not actually on target but got deflected off MacGregors legs and in. Just looking now I see that it has not gone down as an OG - good.  Would have been very tough on MacGregor.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 8, 2021)

Tommy Wright to Killie..........looks like a good fit.
Hope they both do well.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 8, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Tommy Wright to Killie..........looks like a good fit.
Hope they both do well.
		
Click to expand...

hmmm...going to be a tricky one that for Saints fans - St Johnstone's most successful manager ever - a legend at the club - managing one of our main rivals (at least it's not Dundee or Utd).  Seeing a good deal of pragmatism on the main Saints forum - wishing him well in the Championship next year    Our football under Tommy was never brilliant - functional and successful - but not very attractive.  Main concern seems be him taking out of contract players from us - and how easy it is to get the 'Thank You Tommy' banner down from the East Stand...  But I'm sure he'll be welcomed back when Killie next play at McDiarmid Park.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 8, 2021)

Hearts fans buying over 3000 ' virtual tickets' for the ICT game.
Nice touch.
Do not think there will be much chance of them buying any for the Dundee game.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 8, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Thought we were going to scrape the 3 points today(okay an o>g.-but I'll take it),but you've got to say well done Accies,never gave up did they?
We didn't play well and front 3 couldn't really impress(due to Accies on top of them)
Still another point in bag-but again well done to Brian Rice and his team-great attitude.
Jimbo
		
Click to expand...

Hamilton were the better team for most of the match and might have won if it wasn't for McGregor, they defo deserved at least a draw.
Gerard underestimated them and picked the wrong starting line up. Why was Roofe on the bench  
But still a bit unlucky to lose a goal in 3 mins 59 seconds of the 4 minutes injury time, the final second


----------



## KenL (Feb 8, 2021)

Roofe was rubbish in the previous game and didn't look fit enough. That perhaps contributed to "the" tackle.
Rangers have still not lost a match so that is a big positive given that they easily could have lost.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 8, 2021)

KenL said:



			Roofe was rubbish in the previous game and didn't look fit enough. That perhaps contributed to "the" tackle.
Rangers have still not lost a match so that is a big positive given that they easily could have lost.
		
Click to expand...

I think you could have put the "" around _tackle _rather than _the _but do appreciate (and not in any sarcastic way) your recognition that as a 'tackle' it was not all it should have been.  Not sure how long Davidson is out for - but likely he'll miss the League Cup Final in 3 weeks time.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 8, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I think you could have put the "" around _tackle _rather than _the _but do appreciate (and not in any sarcastic way) your recognition that as a 'tackle' it was not all it should have been.  Not sure how long Davidson is out for - but likely he'll miss the League Cup Final in 3 weeks time.
		
Click to expand...

Seemingly that tackle wasn't the cause of his injury, it's his other leg that was injured later in the game that's causing the problem.


----------



## KenL (Feb 8, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I think you could have put the "" around _tackle _rather than _the _but do appreciate (and not in any sarcastic way) your recognition that as a 'tackle' it was not all it should have been.  Not sure how long Davidson is out for - but likely he'll miss the League Cup Final in 3 weeks time.
		
Click to expand...

His injury was not due to Roofe. His other leg is the one that he got the treatment on, not the one Roofe kicked.


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 8, 2021)

Val said:



			I think he means the Rangers goal, which was an OG
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Val!
Plus Tommy Wright could be an inspiring move for Killie-hope it all goes well for both!
Jimbo


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 9, 2021)

ITC going for a crowd record for their game against Hearts.
Brilliant stuff.
Inverness CT: Virtual tickets for Hearts' visit could break attendance record - BBC Sport

Update now sold 300+ tickets above their ground capacity


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 9, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			ITC going for a crowd record for their game against Hearts.
Brilliant stuff.
Inverness CT: Virtual tickets for Hearts' visit could break attendance record - BBC Sport

Click to expand...

I'm wondering how Clachnacuddin are doing these days - being left out of the ICT fun.  Did they feel better than joining up with their two rivals.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 10, 2021)

So, question for the Rangers fans. 

How is your confidence in the title?

Was talking about this with a couple of guys at work. 21 points ahead but 2 games ahead. Celtic win those, it's down to 15 with 10 games to play. 

15 from 30 points available. Celtic win the 2 OF derbies your down to 9 after 32 games with 6 games and 18 still to play for.

So, how is the bottle up at Castle Greyskull these days? I know it's crashed faster and more times than Volvo's test dummies in the last couple of years...


----------



## KenL (Feb 10, 2021)

Celtic won't win all their games and Rangers only need to win 5.  It will be nervy but fine.

BTW, I don't think their bottle crashed in the last 2 years, they just weren't good enough. Once Morelos went off the boil last year especially.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 10, 2021)

KenL said:



			Celtic won't win all their games and Rangers only need to win 5.  It will be nervy but fine.

BTW, I don't think their bottle crashed in the last 2 years, they just weren't good enough. Once Morelos went off the boil last year especially.
		
Click to expand...

I think a possible blue tinge to that last line Ken? What made them not good enough after pretty much being unplayable for the first half of the season? They didn't just suddenly become bad players surely? Morelos has flattered to deceive on many occasions for the neutral observer. 

What makes you think Celtic won't win all their games? They have the squad and they have proved that they can still win games. 

Just a devil's advocate view from a neutral who would rather Raith won the league than either of the OF (and as a Pars fan, that's saying something).


----------



## KenL (Feb 10, 2021)

I'm a Rangers fan - what do you expect? 😂


----------



## ger147 (Feb 10, 2021)

Rangers are 100% certainties to win the title, it's already all over. Anyone who thinks any different should phone their doctor.

Signed,
Celtic Fan


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 10, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Rangers are 100% certainties to win the title, it's already all over. Anyone who thinks any different should phone their doctor.

Signed,
Celtic Fan
		
Click to expand...

As I said, just a discussion about how certainties can become uncertain if recent history is consulted...

Exercise in thought.


----------



## ger147 (Feb 10, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			As I said, just a discussion about how certainties can become uncertain if recent history is consulted...

Exercise in thought.
		
Click to expand...

No more thought required, just congratulate Rangers on an excellent season and make sure I know what day they win the title so I don't watch the highlights on Sportscene by accident 😁😁


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 10, 2021)

Oh dear Greig,and there was me going to make the mighty Pars my East Coast team...oh well, back to the superb Lichties.
Seriously though.If we bugger this up this time then it's just postponing the installation of Saint Gerrard until next season(plus I might well go back on the alcohol).
St.Gerrard at Ibrox---who would have thought that (until Souness breezed in years ago-and all for the better)!   I know,I know-a different spelling but who cares
Jimbo


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 10, 2021)

There ye go Greg.


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 10, 2021)

Brilliant Bill,BTW-how much did you have on??


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 10, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Brilliant Bill,BTW-how much did you have on??
		
Click to expand...

The house, the wife and kids lol


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 10, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			The house, the wife and kids lol
		
Click to expand...

Love it,Score draw tonight??(watching....bad blow for Buddies-bollocks)


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 10, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Love it,Score draw tonight??(watching....bad blow for Buddies-bollocks)
		
Click to expand...

Make that 'AW Bollocks!!!!'


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 10, 2021)

Probably a Celtic win, the Ref is doing his best for them so far  .
But in answer to Greg's question, giving Celtic wins in their 2 games in hand, Ranger would need to lose 5 games out of ten and if Celtic win every game, they would then be level on points but the goal difference is massive.
Considering Rangers haven't lost 1 game in the league so far, I feel quite confident of 1 in a row, only 9 to go


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 11, 2021)

In the interests of fairness and impartiality(GRRR),a good result for Celtic last night.
Now off to look at 'Duolingo'with a view to (trying) learning The Gaelic--could fill in both Covid and snow downtimes.
Jimbo


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 11, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Oh dear Greig,and there was me going to make the mighty Pars my East Coast team...oh well, back to the superb Lichties.
Seriously though.If we bugger this up this time then it's just postponing the installation of Saint Gerrard until next season(plus I might well go back on the alcohol).
St.Gerrard at Ibrox---who would have thought that (until Souness breezed in years ago-and all for the better)!   I know,I know-a different spelling but who cares
Jimbo
		
Click to expand...

Aye - that that was quite a stushie that Souness caused with Mo Johnston.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 11, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			In the interests of fairness and impartiality(GRRR),a good result for Celtic last night.
Now off to look at 'Duolingo'with a view to (trying) learning The Gaelic--could fill in both Covid and snow downtimes.
Jimbo
		
Click to expand...

lesson number 1 - remember to correct all those who say GAY-lic ... it's GAH-lic. Co-dhui...

My dad was, and many relatives still are, native speakers and I regret very much not getting him teach me it - though from him I understand a few words and phrases, quite weirdly when I hear Gaelic spoken I think I understand it - having heard it spoken so much.  It's a beautiful language and I still have a hankering to get one of my cousins to teach me some basics joining up words and phrases I already know.


----------



## Slab (Feb 11, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			lesson number 1 - remember to correct all those who say GAY-lic ... it's GAH-lic. Co-dhui...

My dad was, and many relatives still are, native speakers and I regret very much not getting him teach me it - though from him I understand a few words and phrases quite weirdly when I hear it spoken I think I understand it - having heard it spoken so much.  It's a beautiful language and I still have a hankering to get one of my cousins to teach me some basics joining up words and phrases I already know.
		
Click to expand...

It just reminds me of the sock puppet sketches in  Chewin The Fat 

Some words might offend... if you can understand them


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 11, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			In the interests of fairness and impartiality(GRRR),a good result for Celtic last night.
Now off to look at 'Duolingo'with a view to (trying) learning The Gaelic--could fill in both Covid and snow downtimes.
Jimbo
		
Click to expand...

From a (totally) impartial St Johnstone perspective - a great result - just need the Buddies losing both games they have in hand on Saints and that'll be us just a couple of points behind in _The Battle for Sixth Place_


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 11, 2021)

Slab said:



			It just reminds me of the sock puppet sketches in  Chewin The Fat 

Some words might offend... if you can understand them 







Click to expand...

It's true - unlike Irish Gaelic, Scots Gaelic hasn't really been modernised and so there are many 'modern' words and phrases for which there isn't a Scots gaelic equivalent - it can be quite funny at times hearing an english word used in the middle of a gaelic conversation.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 11, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It's true - unlike Irish Gaelic, Scots Gaelic hasn't really been modernised and so there are many 'modern' words and phrases for which there isn't a Scots gaelic equivalent - it can be quite funny at times hearing an english word used in the middle of a gaelic conversation.
		
Click to expand...

I once overheard what looked/felt like a fairly intelligent conversation by a couple of Gaels then the words 'Ken Barlow' suddenly jumped out.
Nearly spilled my beer.


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 11, 2021)

SILH--Brilliant,loved it!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 15, 2021)

Looks like Rangers are in trouble with Covid breach by players attending a hoose party.
Perhaps a 15 point deduction by the SPFL. 
Maybe all the clubs should have a vote on the punishment using the Hearts model


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 15, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Looks like Rangers are in trouble with Covid breach by players attending a hoose party.
Perhaps a 15 point deduction by the SPFL. 
Maybe all the clubs should have a vote on the punishment using the Hearts model

Click to expand...

I heard that some Rangers players were found to have attended a party.  What's that all about.


----------



## KenL (Feb 15, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I heard that some Rangers players were found to have attended a party.  What's that all about.
		
Click to expand...

It is about them being:
1. Thick
2. Arrogant overpaid idiots.
Hopefully they will be loaned out and or never set foot in Ibrox again.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 15, 2021)

KenL said:



			It is about them being:
1. Thick
2. Arrogant overpaid idiots.
Hopefully they will be loaned out and or never set foot in Ibrox again.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe we got one of the Rangers bright ones on loan...Glenn Middleton came on with 20 to go against Celtic and looked useful.


----------



## KenL (Feb 15, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Maybe we got one of the Rangers bright ones on loan...Glenn Middleton came on with 20 to go against Celtic and looked useful.
		
Click to expand...

We might need him back now!


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 15, 2021)

Do you seriously want  these overpaid,self-centred knobheads who could get us into some serious crap with Mrs.Krankie(right up her self-righteous street) to stay/come back?
Think Gerrard sends the right message by getting them out the door--even if it is only on loan(and giving that commitment to SFA to say that this is the way these idiots will be treated-don't forget the loss of status(club in Europe/running away with league,great stadium,training facilities, worldwide support base)plus the sizeable dent in the wage packet-that I've been told is in the contracts for breach of club rules/health and safety violations causing potential serious ill health to others both within and outside Ibrox and associated working environs.
You'd have thought that the message would have got through -obviously the brains of half-wits!GET RID OF!!!
Jimbo


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 15, 2021)

Any names yet ? hopefully they're only fringe players


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 15, 2021)

Been told I''ll be told later/tomorrow but think it will more likely go big in the media first to wrongfoot/upstage SFA and Holyrood by taking action 1st!
Good PR move(get your retaliation in first)
Jimbo


----------



## AliMc (Feb 15, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Been told I''ll be told later/tomorrow but think it will more likely go big in the media first to wrongfoot/upstage SFA and Holyrood by taking action 1st!
Good PR move(get your retaliation in first)
Jimbo
		
Click to expand...

And what punishment for Rangers as Bolingoli gate with Celtic and the Aberdeen 4, will they get away scot free again as they did with the previous 2 miscreants, double standards it appears, don't support any of these teams BTW  just sayin.


----------



## azazel (Feb 15, 2021)

There were apparently three Rangers players there but Tavernier turned up when he heard that penalties were being given out...


----------



## KenL (Feb 15, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Any names yet ? hopefully they're only fringe players 

Click to expand...

Two names have been mentioned.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 16, 2021)

KenL said:



			We might need him back now!
		
Click to expand...

You're not having him...


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 16, 2021)

Obviously we've been caught napping on this debacle-Mrs.Krankie and the media going big on it---before we've got in there first!
This could be a potential disaster for us-points/p.r./cancelations and God knows what else.
AAAARGH!-and just when it was going so well.
Flogging is too good for them!
We need to be seen to be keeping our house in order on this-and if possible seen to be setting an example(if that is at all possible-and if it sounds like I'm grasping at straws here then maybe I am)
Jimbo


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 16, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Obviously we've been caught napping on this debacle-Mrs.Krankie and the media going big on it---before we've got in there first!
This could be a potential disaster for us-points/p.r./cancelations and God knows what else.
AAAARGH!-and just when it was going so well.
Flogging is too good for them!
We need to be seen to be keeping our house in order on this-and if possible seen to be setting an example(if that is at all possible-and if it sounds like I'm grasping at straws here then maybe I am)
Jimbo
		
Click to expand...

I told you I smelled a rat awhile ago


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 17, 2021)

Five of them.
Mebude loaned to QoS at the moment, looks a decent player

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/56098667


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 17, 2021)

Now we know who they are,mark their cards and get shot of!!
Jimbo


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 18, 2021)

What a crazy game tonight,unusual to see us so slack in the middle and the back-thank you Alan McGregor.
2 penalties(most unusual)
Hope Tavernier isn't as bad as looks.Ally and Alan spot on with comments.
Roll on next week--blood pressure should be down by then!


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 20, 2021)

See poor Celtic are being picked on AGAIN by Mrs.Krankie(a.k.a. The Blessed Nicola)---according to Neil's latest outburst!
IMAGINE- his team being mentioned in the same breath as Rangers - when she criticises stupid football players(we've just gave birth to 5 of the idiots-who'll hopefully be shown the door shortly)!
Wonder why he was upset? Poor lad,thought he'd have been happy being mentioned at same time as us-after all it's the closest they've been to us all season!
Jimbo


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 20, 2021)

Excellent performance by StJ against the Well today...ahead of league cup final next Sunday. Though has to be said the Well were poor.


----------



## IanM (Feb 21, 2021)

So I understand....is the First Minister "Rangers or Celtic?"


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 21, 2021)

IanM said:



			So I understand....is the First Minister "Rangers or Celtic?"
		
Click to expand...

Neither...She's not biased,just hates all football!
Jimbo


----------



## KenL (Feb 21, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Neither...She's not biased,just hates all football!
Jimbo
		
Click to expand...

Almost as much as England!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 21, 2021)

KenL said:



			Almost as much as England!
		
Click to expand...

I suspect she doesn't 'hate' anything much at all about England - and where she has any 'dislikes' then these are quite focussed 

Of course I cannot make any mention of what these might be...but she might not like how warm it is in the south of England - certainly my dad didn't 

Back on topic - I read criticism in some of the Scottish press of her daring to criticise the Rangers players given her own breach...well - I suppose it's Rangers.  And I trust I remain the right side of the p-fence.


----------



## IanM (Feb 21, 2021)

Celtic losing at Ross?  Is that allowed


----------



## ger147 (Feb 21, 2021)

Great win for Ross County at home to Celtic, the 3 points gets them off the bottom of the table.


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 22, 2021)

SILH.And there's me thinking you were a rational person,but i'm thinking that your comment...''I suppose it's Rangers etc' is either tongue in cheek or a urine sample
Good to see Saints playing so well though


IanM said:



			Celtic losing at Ross?  Is that allowed
		
Click to expand...

Most definetly--they can lose anywhere they likeSame as we can lose to ST.Mirren


----------



## KenL (Feb 22, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			.....
What makes you think Celtic won't win all their games? They have the squad and they have proved that they can still win games.
.....
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't happen often but it is nice to be correct now and again. 😉


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 22, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			SILH.And there's me thinking you were a rational person,but i'm thinking that your comment...''I suppose it's Rangers etc' is either tongue in cheek or a urine sample
Good to see Saints playing so well though

Most definetly--they can lose anywhere they likeSame as we can lose to ST.Mirren

Click to expand...

It’s tongue in cheek...the context was simply some in the Scottish media using the FMs criticism of the Rangers players to have a go at her - digging up the breach at the funeral. How very _dare_ she criticise Rangers players when SHE did that.  I will say no more than that as that’s me at risk of toppling over onto the wrong side of the pence..


----------



## IanM (Feb 22, 2021)

I worked in Glasgow in 1999... I was shocked just how utterly bonkers usually rational,  well educated folk would go in the weeks either side of the Old Firm games.... 😁😁


----------



## HowlingGale (Feb 22, 2021)

IanM said:



			I worked in Glasgow in 1999... I was shocked just how utterly bonkers usually rational,  well educated folk would go in the weeks either side of the Old Firm games.... 😁😁
		
Click to expand...

Was there ever a full moon on the night of an old firm match while you were here?
That is something else.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 22, 2021)

IanM said:



			I worked in Glasgow in 1999... I was shocked just how utterly bonkers usually rational,  well educated folk would go in the weeks either side of the Old Firm games.... 😁😁
		
Click to expand...

Haven't been to an OF game since the early 80s.  But as much as the atmosphere on TV sounds brilliant and the TV commentators love it - it is (or was back then) actually poisonous and hate-filled - still...it's a brilliant racket having many 10s of thousands of home support bawling out the tribal songs and war-cries in a way that I'm not sure you get even at the most passionate of English derby matches.  But it's not (or wasn't) nice.


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 22, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Haven't been to an OF game since the early 80s.  But as much as the atmosphere on TV sounds brilliant and the TV commentators love it - it is (or was back then) actually poisonous and hate-filled - still...it's a brilliant racket having many 10s of thousands of home support bawling out the tribal songs and war-cries in a way that I'm not sure you get even at the most passionate of English derby matches.  But it's not (or wasn't) nice.
		
Click to expand...

Within a couple of months of meeting, my partner packed in her job and moved 100 miles north to live with me in Tynemouth. She moved up on a Saturday. The next day was a Celtic-Rangers game. I had a season ticket but said I'd give the ticket to a mate, and watch it in the pub with her. It turned to be the infamous Hugh Dallas coingate game. I was sitting with her, no colours on. There was a bunch of very noisy Rangers supporters at the other end of the bar, and I was getting wound up in equal parts by the events on the pitch and by their gloating. At half time, some random stranger came up to me and said "those O.... B...... are in the toilet now, how about me and you go sort them out?"

I declined his offer, but it did get very nasty in the pub. My GF was thinking to herself "what have I done, giving up everything to move in with this madman?"


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 22, 2021)

Just spotted that my last OF game was actually 1988 - the 'infamous' Mark Walters match.  My brother was a Celtic supporter at the time and we were in the 'Celtic end' at Parkhead - until half time.  My brother decided he'd had enough of the racist abuse coming out of that end and we went down the front and asked a bobby if we could move to the Rangers end.  After a moment quizzical look we were escorted along in front of the main stand and into the other end.  And that's when he became a 'bluenose' - now a ST holder.  I think he prefers that his past isn't brought up - indeed he's in denial that he every did actually 'support' the eastenders (Desmond White was on his paper round and so tickets for big matches were easy - is what he'd say) - but I know better as I was there at his conversion - not that common an event in my experience


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 22, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just spotted that my last OF game was actually 1988 - the 'infamous' Mark Walters match.  My brother was a Celtic supporter at the time and we were in the 'Celtic end' at Parkhead - until half time.  My brother decided he'd had enough of the racist abuse coming out of that end and we went down the front and asked a bobby if we could move to the Rangers end.  After a moment quizzical look we were escorted along in front of the main stand and into the other end.  And that's when he became a 'bluenose' - now a ST holder.  I think he prefers that his past isn't brought up - indeed he's in denial that he every did actually 'support' the eastenders (Desmond White was on his paper round and so tickets for big matches were easy - is what he'd say) - but I know better as I was there at his conversion - not that common an event in my experience 

Click to expand...

 Changing from being a Celtic fan to a Rangers fan is a backwards step if you don’t want to be supporting a club with a racist element in their fanbase.


----------



## KenL (Feb 22, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Changing from being a Celtic fan to a Rangers fan is a backwards step if you don’t want to be supporting a club with a racist element in their fanbase.
		
Click to expand...

What?


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 22, 2021)

KenL said:



			What?
		
Click to expand...

Don't feed the troll


----------



## HowlingGale (Feb 22, 2021)

I think I've just read the most ridiculous post I've ever read on any forum I've been on.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 22, 2021)

KenL said:



			What?
		
Click to expand...

 I believe that Rangers have more racists in their fan base than Celtic. I doubt many would disagree that aren’t Rangers fans. Well, maybe Chelsea and Linfield fans would disagree.


----------



## HowlingGale (Feb 22, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I believe that Rangers have more racists in their fan base than Celtic. I doubt many would disagree that aren’t Rangers fans. Well, maybe Chelsea and Linfield fans would disagree.
		
Click to expand...

That's what 'the best fans in the world' would have you believe. The fact is, the bad elements within the support are both as bad as each other, and in my experience have equal numbers on both sides.


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 22, 2021)

sing the FMs criticism of the Rangers players to have a go at her - digging up the breach at the funeral. How very _dare_ she criticise Rangers players when SHE did that.  I will say no more than that as that’s me at risk of toppling over onto the wrong side of the pence..[/QUOTE]
Silh....stop being so touchy
Kellfire-Are you for real or just at the wind-up? You ever been up the Celtic end/Parkhead? Get real kid!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 22, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			sing the FMs criticism of the Rangers players to have a go at her - digging up the breach at the funeral. How very _dare_ she criticise Rangers players when SHE did that.  I will say no more than that as that’s me at risk of toppling over onto the wrong side of the pence..
Silh....stop being so touchy
Kellfire-Are you for real or just at the wind-up? You ever been up the Celtic end/Parkhead? Get real kid!
		
Click to expand...

...I have to say that my brother’s usual standing place was in the ‘Jungle’ - and the few times I joined him there it was - erm - ‘atmospheric’...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 22, 2021)

HowlingGale said:



			I think I've just read the most ridiculous post I've ever read on any forum I've been on.
		
Click to expand...

What - my brother changing camps? I assume not.  Our parents were from ‘The Highlands and Islands’ with dad not being interested in football and mum being a Saints supporter (Some cheeky bizoms might say that’s just the same).

I just got on side with my mum, my brother just fancied Celtic as in the late 60s and early 70s Celtic were a very attractive option; he delivered Desmond White’s morning newspaper, and as we didn’t have any of the usual Rangers/Celtic background rubbish it was relatively straightforward choice.  And so it came to pass it was at that particular game that he decided he didn’t like what he saw and heard going on around us.  Doesnt mean he was or is 100% happy with all that goes on with the Ibrox crew...but he nailed his colours to the Ibrox mast back in 1988.

I am happy with mine flying at Muirton in the early days - and now at McDiarmid Park.  And so to the League Cup Final this coming Sunday 👍😻


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 22, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I believe that Rangers have more racists in their fan base than Celtic. I doubt many would disagree that aren’t Rangers fans. Well, maybe Chelsea and Linfield fans would disagree.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## BrianM (Feb 22, 2021)

williamalex1 said:





Click to expand...

Just a troll, ignore him.


----------



## HowlingGale (Feb 22, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			What - my brother changing camps? I assume not.  Our parents were from ‘The Highlands and Islands’ with dad not being interested in football and mum being a Saints supporter (Some cheeky bizoms might say that’s just the same).

I just got on side with my mum, my brother just fancied Celtic as in the late 60s and early 70s Celtic were a very attractive option; he delivered Desmond White’s morning newspaper, and as we didn’t have any of the usual Rangers/Celtic background rubbish it was relatively straightforward choice.  And so it came to pass it was at that particular game that he decided he didn’t like what he saw and heard going on around us.  Doesnt mean he was or is 100% happy with all that goes on with the Ibrox crew...but he nailed his colours to the Ibrox mast back in 1988.

I am happy with mine flying at Muirton in the early days - and now at McDiarmid Park.  And so to the League Cup Final this coming Sunday 👍😻
		
Click to expand...

😂 Sorry no, not your post this time 😁.
The one about there being more racists in the Rangers support.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 22, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Silh....stop being so touchy
Kellfire-Are you for real or just at the wind-up? You ever been up the Celtic end/Parkhead? Get real kid!
		
Click to expand...

I’ve been in both Old Firm grounds, yes. I felt less safe in the middle of Ibrox, despite being from a Protestant family from Ian Paisley’s constituency. Make of that what you will.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 22, 2021)

Also, massive yawn at people saying it’s trolling to suggest Rangers have more racism prevalent in their fan base. I’d imagine those saying so ARE mostly Rangers fans. Impartial. Not.


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 22, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Also, massive yawn at people saying it’s trolling to suggest Rangers have more racism prevalent in their fan base. I’d imagine those saying so ARE mostly Rangers fans. Impartial. Not.
		
Click to expand...

Can you prove your statement about the racisism element?   I will grant you however that there are some  shall we say people with views that not all the support agree with-but would this not be pretty much as for nearly all pro teams with sizeable(ish) support?


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 22, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Can you prove your statement about the racisism element?   I will grant you however that there are some  shall we say people with views that not all the support agree with-but would this not be pretty much as for nearly all pro teams with sizeable(ish) support?
		
Click to expand...

Can you prove that Celtic have more racist fans?

If not then you need to park your indignation.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Feb 22, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Also, massive yawn at people saying it’s trolling to suggest Rangers have more racism prevalent in their fan base. I’d imagine those saying so ARE mostly Rangers fans. Impartial. Not.
		
Click to expand...

I've lived in Glasgow for 20 years, not a fan of either and socialise with people from both. I'd say the bad eggs are pretty equal.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 22, 2021)

funkycoldmedina said:



			I've lived in Glasgow for 20 years, not a fan of either and socialise with people from both. I'd say the bad eggs are pretty equal.
		
Click to expand...

It’s not all about the people who live in Glasgow. Both will have sectarian followings, that’s a given, but in terms of racism the right wing nuts who affiliate with the holy trinity of Rangers/Chelsea/Linfield are the typical EDL/loyalist fraternity who embrace racism like it’s a calling.


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 22, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Can you prove that Celtic have more racist fans?

If not then you need to park your indignation.
		
Click to expand...

See FunkyColdMedia's comment please.
Why do I have to prove anything? You're the one casting aspertions! I've said that there's nutters at all clubs!
As for parking my indignation? What indignation?


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 23, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			See FunkyColdMedia's comment please.
Why do I have to prove anything? You're the one casting aspertions! I've said that there's nutters at all clubs!
As for parking my indignation? What indignation?
		
Click to expand...

I said that someone shouldn’t leave Celtic to Rangers if they want to support a club with fewer racist supporters. If you think I’m wrong then you must have evidence that Celtic had more racist supporters.


----------



## KenL (Feb 23, 2021)

Never blocked anyone on here before, first time for everything!


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 23, 2021)

KenL said:



			Never blocked anyone on here before, first time for everything!
		
Click to expand...

Ken....Think he's bored with lockdown and letting it get to him.Simple things eh,but suppose there's a www.somewhere showing one's as bad as other,just can't be ersed looking for it to help in our 'informed' friends education.Oh well,onwards and upwards-on to more important things-how's your course holding up? Blowing an absolute hoolie here today and pissing down. 
Don't see us playing until Friday at this rate.
P.S.Will you be joining the 'racists' for Thursdays game-on BT Sport3-wonder if as mad as last one??
Jimbo


----------



## KenL (Feb 23, 2021)

Jimbo,
Dunbar is in really great condition. Managed to squeeze in 11 holes yesterday late afternoon.
Will not see Thursday's game as I don't have BT sport.
Would pay as a one off as I have done for a few games from Ibrox this season.
Cheers


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 23, 2021)

KenL said:



			Jimbo,
Dunbar is in really great condition. Managed to squeeze in 11 holes yesterday late afternoon.
Will not see Thursday's game as I don't have BT sport.
Would pay as a one off as I have done for a few games from Ibrox this season.
Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Mention of Dunbar and I am sent musing - we have close friends who live in Haddington and having visited them not so very long ago my wife is rather taken by that part of the world and it's proximity to Edinburgh.  Me? I was taken by it's proximity to places such as Dunbar and Gullane...my wife understands...


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 23, 2021)

Like you played yesterday(took out new member-beast of a hitter,but really nice boy) got 12 in,played well and lovely day-course is superb condition.
As to Thursday ,will probably have to take valium if anything like last game,but we should see them off!-Onwards and upwards eh?
Wonder where the league will be won? Would it be really naughty(and dare I say 'racist'?) if the deed was wished for at you know where?
Think Bill would like that


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 23, 2021)

As an aside ....while typing ,was sure I heard PIPING coming across the field between us and the high school over the way(really good too)
Any way down to back door to open and check-sure enough-coming from schooll, when it stopped I loudly whistled(fingers in mouth style) and clapped!
Girl's voice comes over shouting 'thank you here's some more') I've put Attenborough on pause to listen--so nice to hear especially with a girl playing!!
Turning into a nice day after all-despite weather.
Jimbo


----------



## KenL (Feb 23, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Mention of Dunbar and I am sent musing - we have close friends who live in Haddington and having visited them not so very long ago my wife is rather taken by that part of the world and it's proximity to Edinburgh.  Me? I was taken by it's proximity to places such as Dunbar and Gullane...my wife understands...
		
Click to expand...

Haddington is a lovely town. Lived here for 12 years now.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 23, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			As an aside ....while typing ,was sure I heard PIPING coming across the field between us and the high school over the way(really good too)
Any way down to back door to open and check-sure enough-coming from schooll, when it stopped I loudly whistled(fingers in mouth style) and clapped!
Girl's voice comes over shouting 'thank you here's some more') I've put Attenborough on pause to listen--so nice to hear especially with a girl playing!!
Turning into a nice day after all-despite weather.
Jimbo

Click to expand...

I do love a bit of piping - strong tradition in my family on my mum's side (on my dad's side it's accordions and dance bands  ).  My nephew is an excellent piper and his sister - my niece - plays tenor drum in Shotts and Dykehead Caledonia  (16 times world champions).


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 23, 2021)

SILH.Away from main thread but can I find on YouTube?In the mood now and apart from Attenborough/North America followed by some Mike Zito and then some Motown..could listen to our own.....turning in to a REALLY good day!!!
Lucky Jimbo
P.S.remember you saying that about you family before-lucky man-get the free recordings do you?


----------



## Val (Feb 23, 2021)

Both clubs have a hugely embarrassing sectarian element to their support and it will never change. In terms of being racist, Rangers fans sang for people to go home because a famine is over, specifically aimed at the Irish. Is that racist? If not then what is it?


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 23, 2021)

Val said:



			Both clubs have a hugely embarrassing sectarian element to their support and it will never change. In terms of being racist, Rangers fans sang for people to go home because a famine is over, specifically aimed at the Irish. Is that racist? If not then what is it?
		
Click to expand...

Val..could reply with large/majority section of Celtic support going on about Protestant 'Huns' is that racist/religious?
Look sod the semantics of this-we'll be here forever-There should be no place for any of this behaviour from anyone/anywhere in this day and age-surely??
I've stated previously that I ran with a mixed crowd in my youth(still do)-we went to OF games together,went to different ends,took part in all the shit singing(shame-daft boys)met up after,got pissed,had fun,went home together,stayed in each others houses--even had to go to St.Maggie Marys some Sunday a.ms thanks Mrs.Atkins(otherwise no brekkie-just IrnBru).Loved it all
Would I swap it for being a racist/religious bigot-NO we didn't know any better,but we learned our own way with age,would I turn my back on these guys because they went to a different school/church? Not a chance! We were mates and that's all that mattered
My last word on this crap dropped on us by a-put your own word in-so let's move on eh?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 23, 2021)

Sad to read Gordon McQueen has been diagnosed with vascular dementia, great footballer in his day.


----------



## AliMc (Feb 23, 2021)

KenL said:



			Haddington is a lovely town. Lived here for 12 years now.
		
Click to expand...

63 years for me living here !


----------



## KenL (Feb 23, 2021)

AliMc said:



			63 years for me living here !
		
Click to expand...

I'm an outsider (grew up in Barrhead) but Haddy is a friendly and welcoming place.👍


----------



## AliMc (Feb 23, 2021)

KenL said:



			I'm an outsider (grew up in Barrhead) but Haddy is a friendly and welcoming place.👍
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it is, worked in Edinburgh for about 38 of my 42 working years but never considered moving there, Haddington is fine


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 23, 2021)

Jeeez.........I take back all I have said in support of women goalkeepers.


----------



## KenL (Feb 23, 2021)

I moved to Edinburgh at the end of the 80s for my first job. It was very unfriendly. The defence factory i worked at, people used to openly call me a "west coast barsteward" - lovely. It's much better now though.


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 23, 2021)

KenL said:



			I'm an outsider (grew up in Barrhead) but Haddy is a friendly and welcoming place.👍
		
Click to expand...

Ken...Don't suppose you can enlighten me as to tour previous location in Bawrheid?
I'm still an outsider(can leave anytime she sometimes tells me)!
Jimbo


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 23, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			SILH.Away from main thread but can I find on YouTube?In the mood now and apart from Attenborough/North America followed by some Mike Zito and then some Motown..could listen to our own.....turning in to a REALLY good day!!!
Lucky Jimbo
P.S.remember you saying that about you family before-lucky man-get the free recordings do you?

Click to expand...

No free recordings 

This music is not for everyone - but for those of us who get it...my niece is one of the tenor drummers (the drummers doing the twirly stuff with their drumsticks)   And of course in the context of a Scottish Football thread - we remember the pipe band always played before Scotland games and at half time.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 23, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Ken...Don't suppose you can enlighten me as to tour previous location in Bawrheid?
I'm still an outsider(can leave anytime she sometimes tells me)!
Jimbo
		
Click to expand...

Now we are getting scarily close to coincidence here as my friend in Haddington is originally from Barrhead...(and a buddy of Alex McLeish)


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 23, 2021)

Nope just weird,asked SWMBO about Eck but didn't know them.  Still have'nt checked out YouTube yet for your band..will do later.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 23, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Now we are getting scarily close to coincidence here as my friend in Haddington is originally from Barrhead...(and a buddy of Alex McLeish)
		
Click to expand...

Speaking of coincidence .....my Mrs is a bit of a family history expert and in doing some friendly research for the woman now living in her late grandfathers house in Essex she discovered that it was once owned by an ancestor of the woman.


----------



## KenL (Feb 23, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Ken...Don't suppose you can enlighten me as to tour previous location in Bawrheid?
I'm still an outsider(can leave anytime she sometimes tells me)!
Jimbo
		
Click to expand...

Indeed.  Stayed at Boylestone Rd, went to Cross Arthurlie primary and Barrhead High.
Was a member at Fereneze GC as a junior.


----------



## KenL (Feb 23, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Now we are getting scarily close to coincidence here as my friend in Haddington is originally from Barrhead...(and a buddy of Alex McLeish)
		
Click to expand...

He played in the school team with my big brother and I was friends with his wee brother.


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 23, 2021)

KenL said:



			Indeed.  Stayed at Boylestone Rd, went to Cross Arthurlie primary and Barrhead High.
Was a member at Fereneze GC as a junior.
		
Click to expand...

Upstairs in the mancave looking over at the new High(piper stopped 30 mins ago).Member at Royal Fereneze(keeps you fit,carrying up there!)
Listening to Scots losing to Portugal-aaargh.
small world eh?


----------



## KenL (Feb 23, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Upstairs in the mancave looking over at the new High(piper stopped 30 mins ago).Member at Royal Fereneze(keeps you fit,carrying up there!)
Listening to Scots losing to Portugal-aaargh.
small world eh?
		
Click to expand...

As juniors a group of us used to meet in the summer holidays. 3 rounds in a day no problem.


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 23, 2021)

KenL said:



			As juniors a group of us used to meet in the summer holidays. 3 rounds in a day no problem.
		
Click to expand...

I've had a very hard life though Ken+ supporting Rangers can take it out of you 
Plus hate to admit-I'm in my 60's(although a superb physical specimen,good looking,intelligent,rich,kind to animals etc,etc)-If you believe ALL that then you need some help
Jimbo


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 23, 2021)

KenL said:



			He played in the school team with my big brother and I was friends with his wee brother.
		
Click to expand...

I think my friend was in the same year as McLeish - maybe the year beneath - played in the football team with him.  I could say VD (no - not that) might ring a bell


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 23, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Upstairs in the mancave looking over at the new High(piper stopped 30 mins ago).Member at Royal Fereneze(keeps you fit,carrying up there!)
Listening to Scots losing to Portugal-aaargh.
small world eh?
		
Click to expand...

Played Fereneze just the once back in early 70s - in a gale - climbing the 1st - phew...Our lodger was a member - a low SF handicap man - he was fae Banff and was also a member of Duff House Royal - and later on went back there - Captn one year I think...unfortunately never got to play with him there and now he's sadly no longer with us.

I had quite a few school friends from that part of the world - Neilston and Uplawmoor.


----------



## Val (Feb 23, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Val..could reply with large/majority section of Celtic support going on about Protestant 'Huns' is that racist/religious?
Look sod the semantics of this-we'll be here forever-There should be no place for any of this behaviour from anyone/anywhere in this day and age-surely??
I've stated previously that I ran with a mixed crowd in my youth(still do)-we went to OF games together,went to different ends,took part in all the shit singing(shame-daft boys)met up after,got pissed,had fun,went home together,stayed in each others houses--even had to go to St.Maggie Marys some Sunday a.ms thanks Mrs.Atkins(otherwise no brekkie-just IrnBru).Loved it all
Would I swap it for being a racist/religious bigot-NO we didn't know any better,but we learned our own way with age,would I turn my back on these guys because they went to a different school/church? Not a chance! We were mates and that's all that mattered
My last word on this crap dropped on us by a-put your own word in-so let's move on eh?
		
Click to expand...

Your last word on it after you didn't answer the question I asked but decided try and turn it about being called a hun and that being racist???? Wow, I already stated both have embarrassing sectarian elements to their support so why add this?

Kinda tells you all you need to know about some Scottish football fans really and why I rarely post on this thread.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 24, 2021)

Lennon has resigned from Celtic.


----------



## KenL (Feb 24, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Lennon has resigned from Celtic.
		
Click to expand...

Or, was he sacked?


----------



## ger147 (Feb 24, 2021)

I don't envy John Kennedy his caretaker role. A bunch of players with nothing to play for, many of whom will be leaving at the end of the season. It doesn't bode well for a sudden turn around in fortunes and a string of good results.


----------



## KenL (Feb 24, 2021)

Surprised they asked him and also that he didn't tell them to shove it!


----------



## ger147 (Feb 24, 2021)

KenL said:



			Surprised they asked him and also that he didn't tell them to shove it!
		
Click to expand...

They were never gonna try and get a manager in from outside to come in at this stage as it was only ever going to be a caretaker role to the end of the season.  No new permanent manager would want the job until the summer so they have the opportunity to start the major re-build required while preparing for next season.

Can see it taking a few seasons to get a good team together again as I believe a large number of the current first team squad will be moving on this summer and it's not really a 1 transfer window shot to refresh the whole squad to the required standard.

John Kennedy wants the job on a permanent basis which is presumably why he took the caretaker role.  Not convinced the Celtic support with be particularly happy about it if he gets the job next season.


----------



## KenL (Feb 24, 2021)

If the manager they want is unemployed (Celtic do like  cheap option😉) they could start now?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 24, 2021)

KenL said:



			If the manager they want is unemployed (Celtic do like  cheap option😉) they could start now?
		
Click to expand...

Frank Lampard is available - would make for a nice head2head...reunited...and he may like what he sees with Steven Gerrard's stock rising on the managerial front.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 24, 2021)

Neil McCann taking temporary charge of ICT.
Good choice, hope he does well.
Maybe see him and John Robertson working together in a couple of months.


----------



## KenL (Feb 24, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Neil McCann taking temporary charge of ICT.
Good choice, hope he does well.
Maybe see him and John Robertson working together in a couple of months.
		
Click to expand...

I do like Neil. Was a really good player and is an excellent pundit, unlike Michael Stewart.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 24, 2021)

Upsetting news from Gordon McQueen...a great Scotland player - we all I am sure remember 'that' headed goal...


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 25, 2021)

Agreed,shame about big 'GO-GO's illness-always seemed nice big guy when on telly/radio up here!
Can't believe that COVIDIOT Patterson has came on as sub and scored great goal....as Ally says heis one lucky.lucky boy(and here's me that wanted all 5 out the door)
Oh wow,Morelos and Kent....what a goal!!!                   You behind the couch again Bill?...Aw for effs sake NOW 7-5   Where's my pills?
Jimbo


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 25, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Agreed,shame about big 'GO-GO's illness-always seemed nice big guy when on telly/radio up here!
Can't believe that COVIDIOT Patterson has came on as sub and scored great goal....as Ally says heis one lucky.lucky boy(and here's me that wanted all 5 out the door)
Oh wow,Morelos and Kent....what a goal!!!                   You behind the couch again Bill?...Aw for effs sake NOW 7-5   Where's my pills?
Jimbo
		
Click to expand...

Keep it going Rangers...

[EDIT] Bang - goal!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 25, 2021)

And there was me thinking 5-2 was a diet - when in fact at Ibrox it was a feast.
I must give myself a shake with being so complimentary about one of the OF - but they are representing Scotland after all - and for me that's what's important


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 25, 2021)

Great result, sadly only 2 penalties tonight again .


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 25, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And there was me thinking 5-2 was a diet - when in fact at Ibrox it was a feast.
I must give myself a shake with being so complimentary about one of the OF - but they are representing Scotland after all - and for me that's what's important  

Click to expand...

If you're lot win the cup do they not get a place in the pre/pre/pre qualifying (or however it works)for something in Europe next season?? Bit confused as so many changes to suit the 'big' boys and the sponsors???
If that's the case then even better as a good run can swell the coffers-.
Jimbo


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 26, 2021)

Hearts playing ICT in Inverness in front of nearly 10,000 virtual away fans.
Fabulous gesture from the Hearts fans.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 26, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Agreed,shame about big 'GO-GO's illness-always seemed nice big guy when on telly/radio up here!
Can't believe that COVIDIOT Patterson has came on as sub and scored great goal....as Ally says heis one lucky.lucky boy(and here's me that wanted all 5 out the door)
Oh wow,Morelos and Kent....what a goal!!!                   You behind the couch again Bill?...Aw for effs sake NOW 7-5   Where's my pills?
Jimbo
		
Click to expand...

 I'm still dancing   great result despite being without a couple of our key players including our highest goal scorer.
BTW, Rangers had 7 different goal scorers over the 2 legs, only 1 from a recognised striker.


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 26, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Agreed,shame about big 'GO-GO's illness-always seemed nice big guy when on telly/radio up here!
Can't believe that COVIDIOT Patterson has came on as sub and scored great goal....as Ally says heis one lucky.lucky boy(and here's me that wanted all 5 out the door)
Oh wow,Morelos and Kent....what a goal!!!                   You behind the couch again Bill?...Aw for effs sake NOW 7-5   Where's my pills?
Jimbo
		
Click to expand...

What action was taken against the COVID 5 it’s been very quite since they had a party.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 26, 2021)

The


Rlburnside said:



			What action was taken against the COVID 5 it’s been very quite since they had a party.
		
Click to expand...

They were fined by the club and told to isolate , still waiting to see if the SFA will take any action.


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 26, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			The

They were fined by the club and told to isolate , still waiting to see if the SFA will take any action.
		
Click to expand...

Hey there Bill........forgot about it being 7(yes7) different scorers,,bodes well for future I would think.
As to the Covidiots,then think the SFA are going to jump all over them(and rightly so-don't know if any getting shown the door)
Need to get the Valium topped up for next set of games
Just in from a satisfying round of golf(and not in the course's favour-for a change-maybe the fitness regime is kicking in at last)
Wonder who we'll get in next round(would'nt mind Molde-but don't see that happening.) Bring it on all we can do is play what's in front of us!


----------



## ger147 (Feb 26, 2021)

Slavia Prague for Rangers in the Last 16 of the Europa League, decent draw for Rangers and deffo a good chance to make further progress.


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 26, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Slavia Prague for Rangers in the Last 16 of the Europa League, decent draw for Rangers and deffo a good chance to make further progress.
		
Click to expand...

Got to agree with you there,missed them being in there!


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 26, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Hey there Bill........forgot about it being 7(yes7) different scorers,,bodes well for future I would think.
As to the Covidiots,then think the SFA are going to jump all over them(and rightly so-don't know if any getting shown the door)
Need to get the Valium topped up for next set of games
Just in from a satisfying round of golf(and not in the course's favour-for a change-maybe the fitness regime is kicking in at last)
Wonder who we'll get in next round(would'nt mind Molde-but don't see that happening.) Bring it on all we can do is play what's in front of us!
		
Click to expand...

What's this fitness you speak of , I need to be isolated away from the couch, food and drink.
 The draw could've been a lot harder, mibbie a wee chance against Slavia in 2 weeks, fingers crossed.
 BTW I predicted we'd get 2 penalties , just wish I'd bet it


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 26, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			If you're lot win the cup do they not get a place in the pre/pre/pre qualifying (or however it works)for something in Europe next season?? Bit confused as so many changes to suit the 'big' boys and the sponsors???
If that's the case then even better as a good run can swell the coffers-.
Jimbo
		
Click to expand...

Not sure - not seen any chat about it on our main fans forum. 

Anyway I signed up earlier today for one month subscription to Premier Sport - who have the game - and my lad has the details so he too can watch.  He’s going to be sat in Sheffield watching with his Saints top on and scarf round neck - just as he wore to Parkhead when we won the Scottish Cup in 2014.  I’ll just be wearing my Saints scarf...and I am sure my mum will be cheering on watching goings on from wherever...enjoying it as she did when me and my lad took her to the final in 2014.  COYS.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 26, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not sure - not seen any chat about it on our main fans forum.

Anyway I signed up earlier today for one month subscription to Premier Sport - who have the game - and my lad has the details so he too can watch.  He’s going to be sat in Sheffield watching with his Saints top on and scarf round neck - just as he wore to Parkhead when we won the Scottish Cup in 2014.  I’ll just be wearing my Saints scarf...and I am sure my mum will be cheering on watching goings on from wherever...enjoying it as she did when me and my lad took her to the final in 2014.  COYS.
		
Click to expand...

Better put more clothes on than just a scarf Hugh, still pretty cold up here mate


----------



## KenL (Feb 27, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			I'm still dancing   great result despite being without a couple of our key players including our highest goal scorer.
BTW, Rangers had 7 different goal scorers over the 2 legs, only 1 from a recognised striker. 

Click to expand...

I think Morelos played a part in all the goals though. Impressive stuff.


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 27, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			The

They were fined by the club and told to isolate , still waiting to see if the SFA will take any action.
		
Click to expand...

Seems strange it’s taking the SFA this long to make a decision. 

It’s a pity Rangers weren’t drawn against Spurs or another English team I would  have liked that. 

Maybe next round 🤞


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 27, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			Seems strange it’s taking the SFA this long to make a decision.

It’s a pity Rangers weren’t drawn against Spurs or another English team I would  have liked that.

Maybe next round 🤞
		
Click to expand...

Strange indeed, maybe Peter Lawwell hasn't left yet


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 27, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Strange indeed, maybe Peter Lawwell hasn't left yet 

Click to expand...

Sorry no idea who he is


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 28, 2021)

St Johnstone doing well , so far at Hampden .
Edit - well done St Johnstone , good try Livingston, nearly got out of jail again


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 28, 2021)

Yeeesss!!  It's only taken the club 137 years to win the League Cup. 
The win makes St Johnstone the second most successful Scottish club of the last ten years


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 28, 2021)

I wonder what odds the bookies would have posted a decade ago on the Saintees winning two [or more] cups in 10 years.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 3, 2021)

Really important match this evening Accies vs Saints.  For Accies it's a 'must win' in their battle to get off the bottom; for Saints it's a 'must win' in their battle to get into the Top 6.


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 3, 2021)

Accies;Saintees?? What about us sweating tonight for the 3 points at Livi(might have been a different story if Livi had played some of that on Sunday)
Was still a great win for the men from Perth in the final though!
Saint Gerrard booked and sent to the stand---must have been really upset at ref over Morelos booking for simulation(diff opinion from commentary team though)
Jimbo


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 3, 2021)

ach drat and blast...Saints really needed three points from tonight.  One is better than none but looks like we’ll just miss out on Top 6 but should be safe from rele...


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 3, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Accies;Saintees?? What about us sweating tonight for the 3 points at Livi(might have been a different story if Livi had played some of that on Sunday)
Was still a great win for the men from Perth in the final though!
Saint Gerrard booked and sent to the stand---must have been really upset at ref over Morelos booking for simulation(diff opinion from commentary team though)
Jimbo
		
Click to expand...

Even as a neutral that was a joke of a decision. Clear as day penalty, keeper slow to react and wipes the big baby out. 

No wonder Slippy was furious.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 3, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Accies;Saintees?? What about us sweating tonight for the 3 points at Livi(might have been a different story if Livi had played some of that on Sunday)
Was still a great win for the men from Perth in the final though!
Saint Gerrard booked and sent to the stand---must have been really upset at ref over Morelos booking for simulation(diff opinion from commentary team though)
Jimbo
		
Click to expand...

What can I say, Beaton has been converted lol


----------



## KenL (Mar 4, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Even as a neutral that was a joke of a decision. Clear as day penalty, keeper slow to react and wipes the big baby out.

No wonder Slippy was furious.
		
Click to expand...

Why Slippy? What's that about?


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 4, 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/football/56270843


----------



## KenL (Mar 4, 2021)

Ah OK.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 5, 2021)

Police arrest 200 Rangers fans with flares outside Ibrox Stadium.












Fashion investigators say they were the same flares they were wearing when they last won the league.

[stolen from twitter]


----------



## 4LEX (Mar 5, 2021)

What a job from Gerrard, turned around a rabble into a top class side on a budget. Punching well above their weight in Europe too.

If he can bomb the Incredible Sulk off for £20m plus and invest that he'll win it all over the next few years before getting the Liverpool job


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 6, 2021)

Rangers fans break lockdown for 'title party' outside Ibrox - STV News 

No arrests made.........some things never change.


----------



## KenL (Mar 6, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



Rangers fans break lockdown for 'title party' outside Ibrox - STV News

No arrests made.........some things never change.

Click to expand...

This was a disgrace but your jibe like there is some bias is pathetic and embarrassing. 🙄


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 6, 2021)

KenL said:



			This was a disgrace but your jibe like there is some bias is pathetic and embarrassing. 🙄
		
Click to expand...

A disgrace indeed , they're idiots on both sides, recently only a few were arrested at the Lennon must leave protests at Parkhead, for throwing barriers at police officers, not breaking covid rules.


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 6, 2021)

KenL said:



			This was a disgrace but your jibe like there is some bias is pathetic and embarrassing. 🙄
		
Click to expand...

So  very true,have a nice evening!
P.S. Dare I dream about Castle Doom finish???!!!(  I promise to be good Santa!)
Jimbo


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 6, 2021)

Meanwhile as the Blue Weegoes beat St Midden, Saints somehow beat Hibees and so keep chance of 6th alive...I think...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 7, 2021)

5 mins to go in the Utd Celtic game and I dint think Celtic would score if they played all day...poor really given the context.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 7, 2021)

Enjoy your day today williamalex1, I'm sure the brandy will taste sweeter than usual.


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 7, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			5 mins to go in the Utd Celtic game and I dint think Celtic would score if they played all day...poor really given the context.
		
Click to expand...

Thought they played superblyAT LAST!......But let's hope folk behave 'a la Covid'Don't want any 'righteous' finger pointing-we should be better than that simples!!
Jimbo


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 7, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Thought they played superblyAT LAST!......But let's hope folk behave 'a la Covid'Don't want any 'righteous' finger pointing-we should be better than that simples!!
Jimbo
		
Click to expand...

Oooppss forgot  there Bill- have fun!!


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 7, 2021)

Congratulations to the new Rangers on their first league title, no doubt the first of many


----------



## Slab (Mar 7, 2021)

Old firm win again 
What's that now... 36 in a row, borefest


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 7, 2021)

Well done Rangers, best team in the league by a mile.
Gerrard has done very well he has them playing attractive football and going well in Europe.
He has not bought a team but built a team, impressive.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 7, 2021)

Nice they are back, mind you it was nice while they were away finding themselves...


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 7, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Enjoy your day today williamalex1, I'm sure the brandy will taste sweeter than usual.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Mate , It's been a long time coming and it's been a long long way back from division3/ 4.
But at least we financially  helped most lower division clubs on our way back up through the leagues 

Onwards and upwards, 55 league wins and hopefully rising.
Now we have 1 in a row and heading for 10 , only 9 to go .
We just need to watch our backs, St Johnstone are creeping up


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 7, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			Congratulations to the new Rangers on their first league title, no doubt the first of many
		
Click to expand...

By 'the new Rangers' are you referring to the team Gerrard has built?...Somehow I suspect not??
Pity about the over zealous celebrations and Covid breaches--no doubt we are going to be pilloried(and rightly).As prev.stated 'we should be better'


----------



## 4LEX (Mar 7, 2021)

10 in a NOOOOO!

Congratulations to Rangers, the greatest club in Scotland. After all these fake trebles it puts Celtic's 'glory years' into perspective. Won on autopilot with no competition. It's all irrelvent as they never got to 10 in a row and it'll haunt the club forever.

Up the Gers!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 8, 2021)

I see the Glasgow polis bending under the possibility of disorder by the wee arra people - aka the Brigton Bully Boys...if they weren't allowed to celebrate the winning of the league in their own inimitable loyal fashion.  Ah well.  Hopefully no short term impact on virus transmission. 

Said in jest - mostly - but more with a resigned shrug


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 8, 2021)

Leader of event fined £10k in England. 

Covid-19: Fans fined at Corby gathering after Rangers' title win - BBC News


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 8, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Leader of event fined £10k in England.

Covid-19: Fans fined at Corby gathering after Rangers' title win - BBC News

Click to expand...

I can understand the euphoria after so long,but(and it may be a controversial 'but')we should be setting the standard for all rather than setting up to be shot at-rightly so- given the outside circumstances/people's suffering/lockdowns/not seeing kinfolk and friends/not even being able to go for a beer with mates!
We could celebrate in style later-properly,without anyone being able to point 'righteous' fingers at us---we should be leading not failing!!
Anyway as Williamalex1 says "onwards and upwards"


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 8, 2021)

As a follow up....you know it's really bad when you have John Swiney pontificating on our behaviour celebrating!!
A bit rich coming from a known stranger to the truth and general in chief of the 'couldn't run a piss-up in a brewery' brigade-see his record on education amongst his non achievements whilst in power here!
Sorry,but we really have let ourselves down when we let this sort of non-entity use us to deflect his/their failings at this time
All over BBC Radio Scotland at mo.Arghhhh.....This is going to rumble on.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 8, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			As a follow up....you know it's really bad when you have John Swiney pontificating on our behaviour celebrating!!
A bit rich coming from a known stranger to the truth and general in chief of the 'couldn't run a piss-up in a brewery' brigade-see his record on education amongst his non achievements whilst in power here!
Sorry,but we really have let ourselves down when we let this sort of non-entity use us to deflect his/their failings at this time
All over BBC Radio Scotland at mo.Arghhhh.....This is going to rumble on.
		
Click to expand...

I really don't think so.  Bar the usual ranting on the likes of Super Scoreboard etc., and the endless so called "banter" between the rabid minoriry of so called "fans" on both sides of the divide, it will be tomorrow's chip wrappers.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 8, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			As a follow up....you know it's really bad when you have John Swiney pontificating on our behaviour celebrating!!
A bit rich coming from a known stranger to the truth and general in chief of the 'couldn't run a piss-up in a brewery' brigade-see his record on education amongst his non achievements whilst in power here!
Sorry,but we really have let ourselves down when we let this sort of non-entity use us to deflect his/their failings at this time
All over BBC Radio Scotland at mo.Arghhhh.....This is going to rumble on.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed - when St Johnstone won the LC two weekends past there was a small bunch of stupid laddies celebrating outside of the ground but no club presence and club condemned the behaviour.  We'll celebrate when the time is right and in the appropriate manner i.e. when we can get more than 200 fans together in the same place at the same time 

Rangers will have known that such celebrations by their fans were possible if not likely and they should have been very very clear in advance that they would consider any such celebrations to be completely unacceptable; that any fans gathering would not be acknowledged by anyone from the club; and that they would be subject to police action supported by the club.   Now the club or Gerrard might have done all of that and I may have missed it.

But there you go.  Hopefully nothing will come of it.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 8, 2021)

not a football fan, but the wife is a Bluenose and she was happy

funniest bit was seing a clip on GCOS by a former forumer sending a celtic mascot sky high strapped to a firework


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 8, 2021)

Being discussed on LBC and is headline on front page of Sky News, ITV News and BBC News websites.  Not great publicity for the club - but what is it that they say about publicity and what do these fans care in any case - for them a minor issue compared with most of the criticism aimed the way of Rangers 

EDIT - Gerrard did say a couple of times that Rangers fans should follow the rules on social distancing etc.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 8, 2021)

As I said before there's idiots on both sides. The organiser and individual fans involved should be punished, not the club.
No club should be held responsible for fans outside their grounds and out with their control.

Much the same thing happened recently at Parkhead when hundreds of Celtic fans gathered during tier 4 restrictions.
 Demanding Neil Lennon be sacked, Peter Lawwell sacked and the board sacked, while throwing barriers at the police, only a few arrests.
Without as much outcry or coverage on TV or Radio.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 8, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			As I said before there's idiots on both sides. The organiser and individual fans involved should be punished, not the club.
No club should be held responsible for fans outside their grounds and out with their control.

Much the same thing happened recently at Parkhead when hundreds of Celtic fans gathered during tier 4 restrictions.
Demanding Neil Lennon be sacked, Peter Lawwell sacked and the board sacked, while throwing barriers at the police, only a few arrests.
Without as much outcry or coverage on TV or Radio.
		
Click to expand...


Both sets of fans were in the wrong, but I don't think they are that comparable in scale. There was about 10 times as many yesterday as had been at Celtic Park and it lasted a helluva lot longer. They started marching at 2pm and weren't dispersed until 9.30.

If we are apportioning blame, then it's not just the fans who got it wrong. Yesterday was entirely predictable after the police allowed a far smaller crowd to spend all day on Saturday outside Ibrox singing, dancing and letting off flares while ignoring social distancing.  Rangers players were filmed dancing with the fans and taking scarves and flags from them, while Gerrard and Morelos were pictured toasting them from the dressing room, so there was tacit approval / acceptance of what happened on Saturday from both Rangers and the police. 

The pictures were all over the press, and it was obvious what was going to happen yesterday.

I wouldn't be surprised if we get a rerun in 2 weeks time when Rangers come to CP.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 8, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Both sets of fans were in the wrong, but I don't think they are that comparable in scale. There was about 10 times as many yesterday as had been at Celtic Park and it lasted a helluva lot longer. They started marching at 2pm and weren't dispersed until 9.30.

If we are apportioning blame, then it's not just the fans who got it wrong. Yesterday was entirely predictable after the police allowed a far smaller crowd to spend all day on Saturday outside Ibrox singing, dancing and letting off flares while ignoring social distancing.  Rangers players were filmed dancing with the fans and taking scarves and flags from them, while Gerrard and Morelos were pictured toasting them from the dressing room, so there was tacit approval / acceptance of what happened on Saturday from both Rangers and the police.

The pictures were all over the press, and it was obvious what was going to happen yesterday.

I wouldn't be surprised if we get a rerun in 2 weeks time when Rangers come to CP.
		
Click to expand...

Any more than 2 people gathering outside is a crowd and flouting regulations.
 I shudder to think what might happen in 2 weeks time,. It'll be scary stuff if both sets of idiot fans get together at Parkhead or even elsewhere . 
 The police should be treating this very seriously, just as they would with an actual old firm game,

2 sets of idiot fans colliding is bad enough at the best of times, but exacerbated with Covid


----------



## ger147 (Mar 8, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Any more than 2 people gathering outside is a crowd and flouting regulations.
I shudder to think what might happen in 2 weeks time,. It'll be scary stuff if both sets of idiot fans get together at Parkhead or even elsewhere .
The police should be treating this very seriously, just as they would with an actual old firm game,

2 sets of idiot fans colliding is bad enough at the best of times, but exacerbated with Covid 

Click to expand...

They should tell all the eejits crowds are allowed back in at the stadium and it's free entry, then lock the bloody gates once they're all inside and leave them there for a few months.

Will probably take them that long to notice no game has taken place...


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 8, 2021)

ger147 said:



			They should tell all the eejits crowds are allowed back in at the stadium and it's free entry, then lock the bloody gates once they're all inside and leave them there for a few months.

Will probably take them that long to notice no game has taken place...
		
Click to expand...

Good idea mate, I mibbie start supporting St Johnstone


----------



## KenL (Mar 8, 2021)

Rangers have won the league. I'd be perfectly happy if we were told not to play any more league games. 😉


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 8, 2021)

KenL said:



			Rangers have won the league 55 times. I'd be perfectly happy if we were told not to play any more league games. 😉
		
Click to expand...

 Hope you don't mind Ken , but I sorted that for you


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 8, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Hope you don't mind Ken , but I sorted that for you 

Click to expand...

I think they have won it once. If the old club still exist, can the tax payers have their millions owed to HMRC back?


----------



## KenL (Mar 8, 2021)

Aberdeen in need of a new manager.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 8, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			I think they have won it once. If the old club still exist, can the tax payers have their millions owed to HMRC back?
		
Click to expand...

Think again, check the records and trophy room


----------



## KenL (Mar 8, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			I think they have won it once. If the old club still exist, can the tax payers have their millions owed to HMRC back?
		
Click to expand...

UEFA tweeted yesterday congratulating Rangers on their 55 league titles. That's good enough for me.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 8, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Think again, check the records and trophy room 

Click to expand...

The one with the trophies Charles Green bought for the new club?


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 8, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			I think they have won it once. If the old club still exist, can the tax payers have their millions owed to HMRC back?
		
Click to expand...

55times....As for HMRC,they should be chasing that shyster Whyte-he's the one who bankrupted/robbed the club and suppliers.
BTW I don't recall Leeds/Blackpool/and was it Bradford?-amongst others paying HMRC dues after going down the tubes (in one form or another)
As williamalex1 says (and I'll change it slightly to read 'come up and take a day looking round our trophy room'! You may be pleasantly surprised!
'Once'?...My jacksie!!!


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 8, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			The one with the trophies Charles Green bought for the new club?
		
Click to expand...

Care to explain that please???
I'm at a loss on that statement and would happily accept an explanation?


----------



## AliMc (Mar 8, 2021)

I genuinely have no affiliation to either Celtic or Rangers and quite frankly found Saturday's and Sunday's events absolutely disgusting, totally ignoring Covid restrictions, one individual openly masterbating in the street outside Ibrox (thankfully arrested) supporters battering seven bells out of each other, parts of the city left like a war zone, memorial benches 'accidently' broken in George Square, today I have heard interviews with individuals who seem at best to share one brain cell Alex Rae, Kris Boyd, Richard Gough etc saying how fantastic it is, no remorse from anyone apparently, is anyone with an Ibrox connection actually going to apologise for this shitshow.


----------



## brendy (Mar 9, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Care to explain that please???
I'm at a loss on that statement and would happily accept an explanation?
		
Click to expand...




rudebhoy said:



			The one with the trophies Charles Green bought for the new club?
		
Click to expand...

Any chance you two guys can take it to pm, these things always lead to more thread moderation.


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 9, 2021)

Excuse me ,but why should anyone from IBROX 'apologise for this shitshow'? Gerrard was on social media and mainstream media(I'm told) on Sat.night asking 'supporters' not to break Covid restrictions/rules and to behave as celebrations could take place when things were normalised!What's wrong with that??
Unfotunately some so-called 'fans' chose not to listen and went their own way(probably because they know better-idiots,knuckledraggers;call them what you will)IBROX cannot dictate/lay down the law-you have to trust and...as we've seen some morons can't handle being let loose.
As for 'war zones'? care to enlighten as I've seen nothing to that effect(and pray that I won't--we don't want that shit going down again)Agreed about the memorial benches though--that is disgraceful and totally without class/respect-if caught/filmed them jail and fine heavily!
Would like to see you discuss this debacle 'with a full and frank exchange of views' with Alex Rae,Kris Boyd and Richard Gough to ask them if they would condemn in any way what gone down in the name of 'celebration'


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 9, 2021)

Another albeit minor point -it's-masturbating'---maybe you're not acquainted with?


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 9, 2021)

brendy said:



			Any chance you two guys can take it to pm, these things always lead to more thread moderation.
		
Click to expand...

Have to say I think that's a bit OTT. There was no animosity or name calling in our posts, it was a perfectly civil discussion unlike some of the posts we've seen on other threads in the last few days.

I know the L word is a taboo subject for certain sections of the Scottish media, but am surprised we are not allowed to mention it here.


----------



## KenL (Mar 9, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			The one with the trophies Charles Green bought for the new club?
		
Click to expand...

Are you maybe just a wee bit upset that your team were so rubbish this season?😉


----------



## KenL (Mar 9, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Have to say I think that's a bit OTT. There was no animosity or name calling in our posts, it was a perfectly civil discussion unlike some of the posts we've seen on other threads in the last few days.

I know the L word is a taboo subject for certain sections of the Scottish media, but am surprised we are not allowed to mention it here.
		
Click to expand...

What's the L word?


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 9, 2021)

KenL said:



			Are you maybe just a wee bit upset that your team were so rubbish this season?
		
Click to expand...

I'm gutted at how awful we have been, it's been a total shitshow from start to finish! To be fair, the way your lot have played this season, even at our best, it would have been a struggle to match you, but we should at least have put up a decent fight.

Hopefully we will get the right manager in, and normal service can resume.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 9, 2021)

KenL said:



			What's the L word?
		
Click to expand...

Are you trying to get me in bother?


----------



## KenL (Mar 9, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			I'm gutted at how awful we have been, it's been a total shitshow from start to finish! To be fair, the way your lot have played this season, even at our best, it would have been a struggle to match you, but we should at least have put up a decent fight.

Hopefully we will get the right manager in, and normal service can resume.
		
Click to expand...

"Normal" service, in the form of Celtic winning the league without even having to try will not happen. Rangers will hopefully be a decent team from now on.

Hopefully some proper competition will be good for the game and I really hope teams beyond Glasgow can improve too.


----------



## KenL (Mar 9, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Are you trying to get me in bother? 

Click to expand...

No. I genuinely want to know as long as it won't offend ME. 😂


----------



## Rlburnside (Mar 9, 2021)

KenL said:



			Rangers have won the league. I'd be perfectly happy if we were told not to play any more league games. 😉[/QUOTE

That might be a good idea there are going to be more crowds outside Ibrox. at the next home game, listening to a grandmother say she has foll
		
Click to expand...




williamalex1 said:



			As I said before there's idiots on both sides. The organiser and individual fans involved should be punished, not the club.
No club should be held responsible for fans outside their grounds and out with their control.

Much the same thing happened recently at Parkhead when hundreds of Celtic fans gathered during tier 4 restrictions.
Demanding Neil Lennon be sacked, Peter Lawwell sacked and the board sacked, while throwing barriers at the police, only a few arrests.
Without as much outcry or coverage on TV or Radio.
		
Click to expand...

Rangers should have some responsibility for the fans by not condemning their fans strongly enough only makes things worse especially coming up to the next home game where some fans will probably gather. 

Players and officials made things worse by going over and celebrating with fans even Gerrard was filmed giving a thumbs up to fans on entering Ibrox. 

I think it would be a good idea to cancel the rest of the fixtures and send out a stronger message to the idiots that break COVID rules.


----------



## AliMc (Mar 9, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Excuse me ,but why should anyone from IBROX 'apologise for this shitshow'? Gerrard was on social media and mainstream media(I'm told) on Sat.night asking 'supporters' not to break Covid restrictions/rules and to behave as celebrations could take place when things were normalised!What's wrong with that??
Unfotunately some so-called 'fans' chose not to listen and went their own way(probably because they know better-idiots,knuckledraggers;call them what you will)IBROX cannot dictate/lay down the law-you have to trust and...as we've seen some morons can't handle being let loose.
As for 'war zones'? care to enlighten as I've seen nothing to that effect(and pray that I won't--we don't want that shit going down again)Agreed about the memorial benches though--that is disgraceful and totally without class/respect-if caught/filmed them jail and fine heavily!
Would like to see you discuss this debacle 'with a full and frank exchange of views' with Alex Rae,Kris Boyd and Richard Gough to ask them if they would condemn in any way what gone down in the name of 'celebration'
		
Click to expand...

Fair points, well made
Heard a chap on radio yesterday, 51 years old from Inverness, lost his mother from Covid but felt he had to come down to Glasgow to be part of the 'title party' from a part of the country with low infection rates to a high area and back again, when one of the so pundits were specifically asked about this they blanked the question and said something along the lines of Stevie has done a great job, but yeah I suppose that was an exchange of views of sorts


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 9, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			Rangers should have some responsibility for the fans by not condemning their fans strongly enough only makes things worse especially coming up to the next home game where some fans will probably gather.

Players and officials made things worse by going over and celebrating with fans even Gerrard was filmed giving a thumbs up to fans on entering Ibrox.

I think it would be a good idea to cancel the rest of the fixtures and send out a stronger message to the idiots that break COVID rules.
		
Click to expand...


The best idea is for the SFA/SPFL to ban Rangers fans from home games if there are any more breaches of Covid protocol. [Once fans return of course]
Make them responsible for their actions as they are having a negative effect on all levels of Scottish football


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 9, 2021)

AliMc said:



			Fair points, well made
Heard a chap on radio yesterday, *51 years old from Inverness, lost his mother from Covid but felt he had to come down to Glasgow to be part of the 'title party' from a part of the country with low infection rates to a high area and back again*, when one of the so pundits were specifically asked about this they blanked the question and said something along the lines of Stevie has done a great job, but yeah I suppose that was an exchange of views of sorts
		
Click to expand...

and these idiots wonder how it spreads


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 9, 2021)

KenL said:



*"Normal" service, in the form of Celtic winning the league without even having to try will not happen. Rangers will hopefully be a decent team from now on.*

Hopefully some proper competition will be good for the game and I really hope teams beyond Glasgow can improve too.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, but your finances aren't great in great shape, seem to be totally dependent on directors loans to keep going. Of course, qualification for the CL group stage would make things look a lot better financially.


----------



## KenL (Mar 9, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Maybe, but your finances aren't great in great shape, seem to be totally dependent on directors loans to keep going. Of course, qualification for the CL group stage would make things look a lot better financially.
		
Click to expand...

You just need to worry about Celtic. As you pointed out CL is a big thing, be great to get involved.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 9, 2021)

KenL said:



			No. I genuinely want to know as long as it won't offend ME. 😂
		
Click to expand...

You genuinely haven't heard of liquidation?

Here's some background for you.

https://www.heraldscotland.com/news/13061560.rangers-football-club-born-1872-died-2012/


NEWS
13th June 2012*Rangers Football Club Born 1872, died 2012*





SIR DAVID MURRAY: Sold the football club to Whyte for £1.



FORMER Rangers chairman Sir David Murray and current owner Craig Whyte face investigation into the financial meltdown that led to the club's demise.
The development came as the taxman rejected a company voluntary arrangement (CVA), meaning the club will go into liquidation within the next few days.
HM Revenue and Customs (HMRC) which was offered just £1.9 million of a debt perceived by the administrators to run to £21m initially, says placing the club in the hands of the liquidators will spark off a detailed independent investigation into the financial affairs of Rangers over the past two decades.
AD
It confirmed the probe could lead to criminal or civil proceedings against directors involved with Rangers over that period.
The taxman appointed joint liquidators from BDO to investigate and wind up the 140-year-old club.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 9, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Good idea mate, I mibbie start supporting St Johnstone 

Click to expand...

Oi! You could do worse (possibly...).  Just watch out as the emerging Tayside Superpower rises to challenge for top 4


----------



## KenL (Mar 9, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			You genuinely haven't heard of liquidation?

Here's some background for you.

https://www.heraldscotland.com/news/13061560.rangers-football-club-born-1872-died-2012/


NEWS
13th June 2012*Rangers Football Club Born 1872, died 2012*





SIR DAVID MURRAY: Sold the football club to Whyte for £1.



FORMER Rangers chairman Sir David Murray and current owner Craig Whyte face investigation into the financial meltdown that led to the club's demise.
The development came as the taxman rejected a company voluntary arrangement (CVA), meaning the club will go into liquidation within the next few days.
HM Revenue and Customs (HMRC) which was offered just £1.9 million of a debt perceived by the administrators to run to £21m initially, says placing the club in the hands of the liquidators will spark off a detailed independent investigation into the financial affairs of Rangers over the past two decades.
AD
It confirmed the probe could lead to criminal or civil proceedings against directors involved with Rangers over that period.
The taxman appointed joint liquidators from BDO to investigate and wind up the 140-year-old club.
		
Click to expand...

🥱🥱🥱


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 9, 2021)

AliMc said:



			I genuinely have no affiliation to either Celtic or Rangers and quite frankly found Saturday's and Sunday's events absolutely disgusting, totally ignoring Covid restrictions, one individual openly masterbating in the street outside Ibrox (thankfully arrested) supporters battering seven bells out of each other, parts of the city left like a war zone, memorial benches 'accidently' broken in George Square, today I have heard interviews with individuals who seem at best to share one brain cell Alex Rae, Kris Boyd, Richard Gough etc saying how fantastic it is, no remorse from anyone apparently, is anyone with an Ibrox connection actually going to apologise for this shitshow.
		
Click to expand...

Once upon a time in the late 60s well into the 70s I had a fairly strong side-affection (or is that side-affliction?) for Rangers.  I liked the teams and admired many of the players of the Scot Symon through to Jock Wallace eras - though I think things started to turn late in Wallace's time.  Don't know what changed - maybe I just became more aware and sensitive to what Rangers is about and what hangs off them.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 9, 2021)

KenL said:



			Aberdeen in need of a new manager.
		
Click to expand...

Hands off CallumD.  In truth I think he'll want to prove himself with Saints - a club run on a shoe-string - with an eye in a couple of years time on a move to an English Championship or League 1 club


----------



## KenL (Mar 9, 2021)

Aberdeen are not exactly big spenders these days.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 9, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Hands off CallumD.  In truth I think he'll want to prove himself with Saints - a club run on a shoe-string - with an eye in a couple of years time on a move to an English Championship or League 1 club
		
Click to expand...

Am surprised McInnes got the sack. He has done a great job at Aberdeen for the last 7 or 8 years. Every team has a bad run now and again, it's not like they were in danger of relegation. Wonder if he regrets turning Rangers down a couple of years ago?


----------



## KenL (Mar 9, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Am surprised McInnes got the sack. He has done a great job at Aberdeen for the last 7 or 8 years. Every team has a bad run now and again, it's not like they were in danger of relegation. Wonder if he regrets turning Rangers down a couple of years ago?
		
Click to expand...

He's maybe the man to turn Celtic around.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 9, 2021)

KenL said:



			He's maybe the man to turn Celtic around.
		
Click to expand...

Is he the new 2nd favourite behind Ally McCoist?? 🤣🤣


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 9, 2021)

“any words for rangers Roy”

”no ..Celtic will bounce back next year like all great clubs do “ 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368562766953541634


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 9, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Is he the new 2nd favourite behind Ally McCoist?? 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

I'd go for that Pedro fella, he was a misunderstood genius.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 9, 2021)

Arbroath trying to copy ICT and jump on the Hearts virtual ticket band waggon.
That would be the team who voted Hearts out of the league and told them to take their medicine.

Surprisingly it is not going to well.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 9, 2021)

Looks like the Scottish Premiership season may be called early due to fears over fans reactions to the upcoming OF game.
If that is the case it's tough on Kilmarnock.


----------



## KenL (Mar 9, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Looks like the Scottish Premiership season may be called early due to fears over fans reactions to the upcoming OF game.
If that is the case it's tough on Kilmarnock.
		
Click to expand...

They should just dump the old firm games.
It could well be carnage if they don't.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 9, 2021)

If true then Saints will be looking for compensation to make up for difference between finishing 7th and 8th - and the weegie ugly sisters can fork out for that compensation 😉


----------



## ger147 (Mar 9, 2021)

KenL said:



			They should just dump the old firm games.
It could well be carnage if they don't.
		
Click to expand...

Aye, seems a bit worse than normal at the moment.  First time I can recall flags appearing on lamp posts in the street and being tied to the local Catholic primary school gates.

Not looking forward to a week on Sunday, another day that I'll have to keep the dog indoors when all the fireworks start after the final whistle.


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 9, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			I'd go for that Pedro fella, he was a misunderstood genius.
		
Click to expand...

For once I've got to agree with you!
Not only was he a 'misunderstood genius' but he has something to prove in Glasgow after he was so,so cruelly shown the door at Ibrox!!!!
What better place for redemption than Celtic Park/Parkhead/castle Doom-whatever it's known as.Surely he's just the sort of visionary character you need to lead to your Eden?
Plus....from what I've been told,he would work for buttons, thereby freeing up the money for a new breed of player.
There you go--Job Done!


----------



## ger147 (Mar 9, 2021)

Quality banter...😁😁


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369247020167335936


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 9, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Aye, seems a bit worse than normal at the moment.  First time I can recall flags appearing on lamp posts in the street and being tied to the local Catholic primary school gates.

Absolutely disgraceful behaviour--MORONS every single one of them --and anyone who thinks that this is acceptable behaviour!!
We are better than this.
My phone and text in meltdown from funnies/curses/congrats etc from the old crew-but none of us would ever,ever behave like these so-called fans(too much respect for others)
		
Click to expand...


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 9, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			For once I've got to agree with you!
Not only was he a 'misunderstood genius' but he has something to prove in Glasgow after he was so,so cruelly shown the door at Ibrox!!!!
What better place for redemption than Celtic Park/Parkhead/castle Doom-whatever it's known as.Surely he's just the sort of visionary character you need to lead to your Eden?
Plus....from what I've been told,he would work for buttons, thereby freeing up the money for a new breed of player.
There you go--Job Done!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 9, 2021)

Same here I got 55 messages in a row


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 9, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Same here I got 55 messages in a row 

Click to expand...

What?... from Castlemilk crew?..Honest Bill,have'nt given them your details,
Just imagine having to go through 55-yes FIFTY FIVE messages and reply to them,would seem to take forever-almost as long as,oh,I don't know,what-Scottish footballs been around?


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 9, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			What?... from Castlemilk crew?..Honest Bill,have'nt given them your details,
Just imagine having to go through 55-yes FIFTY FIVE messages and reply to them,would seem to take forever-almost as long as,oh,I don't know,what-Scottish footballs been around?

Click to expand...

Castlemilk brings back memories, I worked there in the schools in the mid 70s and played in a couple of clubs at the weekends, the Legion and the Labour club
It's the only place I've ever seen bouncers/ doormen working in a pub mid week at lunch time, and they were needed


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 9, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Castlemilk brings back memories, I worked there in the schools in the mid 70s and played in a couple of clubs at the weekends, the Legion and the Labour club
It's the only place I've ever seen bouncers/ doormen working in a pub mid week at lunch time, and they were needed 

Click to expand...

Over the last ten years I've been quite a few times to the Birgidale Complex (Community Centre).  Though brought up only a few miles from Castlemilk I never realised how close it was...in the 60s and 70s in my head it truly was a dangerous place in another universe.  When I found myself going there for the first time not so long ago I do admit to being a wee bit cautious and made sure there was nothing in the car...now that may or may not have been justified - but it wasn't based upon my subsequent experience of the good folks of Castlemilk that I had the good fortune to meet with in the Birgidale   That said I have heard first hand some more recent scary stories of the experiences of some Pollock boys rumbled in Castlemilk...


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 9, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Castlemilk brings back memories, I worked there in the schools in the mid 70s and played in a couple of clubs at the weekends, the Legion and the Labour club
It's the only place I've ever seen bouncers/ doormen working in a pub mid week at lunch time, and they were needed 

Click to expand...

Ahh,you've met my cousins then?...Hope they were nice to you?


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 9, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Over the last ten years I've been quite a few times to the Birgidale Complex (Community Centre).  Though brought up only a few miles from Castlemilk I never realised how close it was...in the 60s and 70s in my head it truly was a dangerous place in another universe.  When I found myself going there for the first time not so long ago I do admit to being a wee bit cautious and made sure there was nothing in the car...now that may or may not have been justified - but it wasn't based upon my subsequent experience of the good folks of Castlemilk that I had the good fortune to meet with in the Birgidale   That said I have heard first hand some more recent scary stories of the experiences of some Pollock boys rumbled in Castlemilk...
		
Click to expand...

Did they forget their passports??No don't tell me -don't want to know!!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 9, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Did they forget their passports??No don't tell me -don't want to know!!!
		
Click to expand...

the chase as described by my Pollock mate was scary...


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 9, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			the chase as described by my Pollock mate was scary...
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm,interestmaunt-will text someone on this-used to be such a friendly place too-but sometimes the wrong type move in and standards slip
Take it that they're still breathing


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 9, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Hmmm,interestmaunt-will text someone on this-used to be such a friendly place too-but sometimes the wrong type move in and standards slip
Take it that they're still breathing

Click to expand...

They are...

That said I have met some characters that I suspect I wouldn’t have liked to meet on a dark night back in the day - and they were decent and friendly guys.  And interesting.  What I heard happen was now maybe 8 yrs ago - maybe a little more.  I think it’s a very different place these days though still quite a bit of poverty.

A relative of mine does church charity work there helping new residents furnish their flats with furniture the charities won’t or can’t take. And they have a lot of customers with basically nothing. But that’s I guess the place fair numbers find themselves in. So these days more poverty than violence I’m thinking And certainly a very different looking place with lots of new housing. I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 10, 2021)

Sorry SILH...I was trying to be 'tongue in cheek' and was kidding about standards slipping. As for poverty?Look around you ..it's everywhere throughout the U.K.
As to your comment about 'lots of new housing'-so true but sometimes you just cannot upgrade some peoples mindset to match the upgraded housing they've been offered.My dad's last job as a clerk of works with  G.D.C.was the renewal/rebuilding of Castlemilk-he loved it considering he was employed as a joiner when originally built-called in to see him one day and he shpwed me some revamped flats in Ardencraig Drive-new everything,really,really nice compared to what we had before-pulled up couple of floorboards to show me the drugs stash hidden.
He just shook his head,so,so disappointing but what could he do9Police were on way and workies were going thro' everywhere with toothcomb.--Drugs were invented when we were there-what a scourge-------Mods sorry, sod all to do with scottish fitba, but trying to explain to SILH!
Back to subject.....think the moronic element have well and truly effed everything up for OF game (and maybe rest of season-and not just for us,but everyone)!!
Played right into Mrs.Krankies hands-spoke to 2 real diehard Rangers ticket holders this a.m. at pro shop and,like me ,they are well angry at behaviour of so called real fans.


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 10, 2021)

Sorry chapter 300 should read'Drugs WEREN'T invented when we were there'


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 10, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Sorry SILH...I was trying to be 'tongue in cheek' and was kidding about standards slipping. As for poverty?Look around you ..it's everywhere throughout the U.K.
As to your comment about 'lots of new housing'-so true but sometimes you just cannot upgrade some peoples mindset to match the upgraded housing they've been offered.My dad's last job as a clerk of works with  G.D.C.was the renewal/rebuilding of Castlemilk-he loved it considering he was employed as a joiner when originally built-called in to see him one day and he shpwed me some revamped flats in Ardencraig Drive-new everything,really,really nice compared to what we had before-pulled up couple of floorboards to show me the drugs stash hidden.
He just shook his head,so,so disappointing but what could he do9Police were on way and workies were going thro' everywhere with toothcomb.--Drugs were invented when we were there-what a scourge-------Mods sorry, sod all to do with scottish fitba, but trying to explain to SILH!
Back to subject.....think the moronic element have well and truly effed everything up for OF game (and maybe rest of season-and not just for us,but everyone)!!
Played right into Mrs.Krankies hands-spoke to 2 real diehard Rangers ticket holders this a.m. at pro shop and,like me ,they are well angry at behaviour of so called real fans.
		
Click to expand...

Yes - the new houses and flats on Ardencriag Rd look fine indeed...but the issues up there on the braes are indeed societal. 

Just on the OF fans - I am wondering if this helps the very many good and decent OF fans to understand better (if that be needed) why many if not most of us who are not so aligned find a sort of the schadenfreude joy when things go wrong for either of the OF - and I say that having regularly expressed my view that I can support them when they are representing Scotland in Europe- but sometimes that is not so easy.  Yes I know it's a numbers game...but that does not excuse the arrogant and reckless behaviour of their minority.   It's not the first time, and none of it does the name of Scottish football much good.


----------



## IanM (Mar 10, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I support them when they are representing Scotland in Europe- but sometimes *that is not so easy*.
		
Click to expand...

Right enough, if you start watching when the footy starts, they are often already out!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 10, 2021)

IanM said:



			Right enough, if you start watching when the footy starts, they are often already out!     

Click to expand...

Well Rangers doing fine this season...and that's great...and I am pleased


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 10, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Well Rangers doing fine this season...and that's great...and I am pleased 

Click to expand...

You're correct about the 'schadenfreude' effect-and rightly so-as these morons act as if they are 'entitled' in some way to do what the hell they want and sod everyone else-some more humble pie a(along with big dose of quiet satisfaction) may be in order.
As for IanM's dig--yeah, has a point as history may not be totally on our side but,-if he can be bothered to check the records,then he may find that for one of the 'lesser' nations we punch well above our weight in semis reached not to mention finals in the various comps since EUFA came into being in the 1950s
Entitled(that word again) to his opinion though!


----------



## KenL (Mar 10, 2021)

IanM said:



			Right enough, if you start watching when the footy starts, they are often already out!     

Click to expand...

Part of that is the biased system (based and financed by TV revenue) that sees Scottish clubs having about 3 qualifying rounds starting in July.

Rangers and Celtic have done very well to get through that in recent years.


----------



## IanM (Mar 10, 2021)

Calm down chaps... just having a wee bit of fun with you!      No other team will even win a European trophy again with a whole team born in the same City!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 10, 2021)

IanM said:



			Calm down chaps... just having a wee bit of fun with you!      No other team will even win a European trophy again with a whole team born in the same City!
		
Click to expand...

And these days not many teams will win one of their countries national trophies with at team of players all born in that same country...now I wonder which team that might be


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 10, 2021)

IanM said:



			Calm down chaps... just having a wee bit of fun with you!      No other team will even win a European trophy again with a whole team born in the same City!
		
Click to expand...

Very gracious of you Ian,and,as a wind up it semi-worked(you git) Can you enlighten us as to the team you support please--purely for survey purposes of course


----------



## IanM (Mar 10, 2021)

Absolutely.  The quite awful Aldershot Town.

I was born and raised 8 miles from their ground and, when I lived there, went to every game. Had some great Scots players when I started going in the late 70s too.   I even went from Wiltshire I lived there.   I could have defaulted to Liverpool/Man U etc, but that's not acceptable!

I've also worn an Aldershot shirt at both OF grounds when I worked in Glasgow.   It got some wry smiles!

Fill your boots!


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 10, 2021)

IanM said:



			Absolutely.  The quite awful Aldershot Town.

I was born and raised 8 miles from their ground and, when I lived there, went to every game. Had some great Scots players when I started going in the late 70s too.   I even went from Wiltshire I lived there.   I could have defaulted to Liverpool/Man U etc, but that's not acceptable!

I've also worn an Aldershot shirt at both OF grounds when I worked in Glasgow.   It got some wry smiles!

Fill your boots!
		
Click to expand...

Back when I lived in Guildford in the early 70s I watched Aldershot (long before they were Town) win promotion in 1973 and finish 8th in the 3rd the season after - a few eventful fan experiences on that one terrace when teams like Millwall, Bristol Rovers and Hereford visited. We generally went to Aldershot one week and Guildford City the next with the odd visit to a bigger game in London.


----------



## IanM (Mar 10, 2021)

I grew up in Burpham.   My grandad played for Guildford City..used to go to St Joe's Road as a nipper...I was about 8 or 9 when they folded.

We went to Aldershot from there on in from about 75 onwards.  By 78 didnt miss a home game for years.  And the trip from 92 onwards was excellent... 

Yep..good old 70s and 80s when you'd jump on a train to London and go to any ground you fancied for only a few quid.  How times change.   Not all for the better.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 10, 2021)

IanM said:



			Yep..good old 70s and 80s when you'd jump on a train to London and go to any ground you fancied for only a few quid.  How times change.   Not all for the better.
		
Click to expand...

Especially when some of your mates' dads worked for British Rail so they could get you dirt cheap train tickets. I lived in Stoughton from 11 till 16


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 10, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Very gracious of you Ian,and,as a wind up it semi-worked(you git) Can you enlighten us as to the team you support please--purely for survey purposes of course

Click to expand...

Hopefully a good Omen for tomorrows Slavia Prague game, kick off time is 17-55   . 
Fingers crossed, onwards and upwards, but I won't bet on it.
A win or a draw would be fantastic, but  1 - 0  wouldn't be a disaster, FFollow.


----------



## Val (Mar 11, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Same here I got 55 messages in a row 

Click to expand...

But did you get 54 on your old phone? 🤔😉


----------



## KenL (Mar 11, 2021)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.da...fifa-insist-rangers-same-football-5752723.amp


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 11, 2021)

The constant references to "55" in a desperate attempt to bolster the notion that the club did not die in 2012 are pretty cringeworthy. It even got a mention in the letter of complaint the Rangers chairman sent to the Scottish Govt, blaming them for the weekend scenes.

I'd bet 99% of Celtic fans couldn't tell you off the top of their head how many titles the club has won. Same goes for Man Utd, Liverpool, Bayern, Ajax or any other consistently successful club.

I don't remember anyone banging on about "the 54" back in 2011.


----------



## KenL (Mar 11, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			The constant references to "55" in a desperate attempt to bolster the notion that the club did not die in 2012 are pretty cringeworthy. It even got a mention in the letter of complaint the Rangers chairman sent to the Scottish Govt, blaming them for the weekend scenes.

I'd bet 99% of Celtic fans couldn't tell you off the top of their head how many titles the club has won. Same goes for Man Utd, Liverpool, Bayern, Ajax or any other consistently successful club.

I don't remember anyone banging on about "the 54" back in 2011.
		
Click to expand...

All Celtic fans know is that it is less than Rangers.😉


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 11, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			The constant references to "55" in a desperate attempt to bolster the notion that the club did not die in 2012 are pretty cringeworthy. It even got a mention in the letter of complaint the Rangers chairman sent to the Scottish Govt, blaming them for the weekend scenes.

I'd bet 99% of Celtic fans couldn't tell you off the top of their head how many titles the club has won. Same goes for Man Utd, Liverpool, Bayern, Ajax or any other consistently successful club.

I don't remember anyone banging on about "the 54" back in 2011.
		
Click to expand...

From the outside looking in (which is not a pretty view) it's almost as cringeworthy as Celtic fan's constant desperate attempt to claim the club died. 

As much as most Scottish fans outside of the OF would dearly wish it to be true (and that of both halves) it's simply not the case, no matter how hard Cellic fans stamp their feet. 

Similarly, few else in Scotland care if it's 55 or 56. When 106 of a possible 125 titles have gone to the Glesga bigot brothers, it makes little odds. 

But, lets all deal in facts and not what we _think_ should be the case.


----------



## IanM (Mar 11, 2021)

Same ground, same colours, same name, same fanbase, same songs, same traditions.....  equals the same club!

Of course I am talking about Aldershot FC who went bust in 1992 (before it became trendy) and reformed from scratch at the base of the football pyramid, before retuning to the League in 2008.    

I couldn't possibly comment about anyone else


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 11, 2021)

KenL said:



			All Celtic fans know is that it is less than Rangers.😉
		
Click to expand...

less than the old and sadly deceased club, I'll give you that


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 11, 2021)

Val said:



			But did you get 54 on your old phone? 🤔😉
		
Click to expand...

Martin try the Guinness book of records or Google it .


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 11, 2021)

IanM said:



			Same ground, same colours, same name, same fanbase, same songs, same traditions.....  equals the same club!

Of course I am talking about Aldershot FC *who went bust* in 1992 (before it became trendy) *and reformed from scratch *at the base of the football pyramid, before retuning to the League in 2008.   

I couldn't possibly comment about anyone else 

Click to expand...

at least you admit those bits


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 11, 2021)

Scottish football has a number of clubs who have ended up the same way as Rangers – going into liquidation and then being reborn as a newco – Airdrieonians, Gretna, Clydebank and Third Lanark.

Third Lanark went into liquidation in 1967 and has only re-emerged within Scottish football over the past few years. The current reincarnation of the Hi-hi’s cannot lay claim to the 15 trophies won by their fore bearers.

Likewise Clydebank formed in 1965 and went into liquidation in 2002, saw their history wiped out and consigned to history books, while they saw their registration bought over by Airdrie United under Jim Ballantyne after the Lanarkshire club’s previous namesake Airdrieonians went bust.

Neither Airdrie United nor Clydebank lay claim to the titles of their forebearers, neither do Gretna 2008 whose previous namesake Gretna Football Club were liquidated in 2008 and reborn as Gretna FC 2008 Ltd.

Of those clubs that went into liquidation a total of 18 major trophies have been consigned to the history books and have been honourably laid to rest along with the defunct clubs.

So what makes Rangers so different? They aren’t.


some interesting quotes

"We can now say that 140 years of history have effectively come to an end." - Alex Rae, former Rangers player 13/06/2012 
https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/former-rangers-star-alex-rae-1129116


Rangers FC as we know them are dead. It’s all over. They are about to shut down for ever but not a single person among the game’s hierarchy was open for comment. And that just about sums it up for Rangers, the club the rest of the Scottish game came to detest.

We are still waiting for the verdicts on EBT schemes and dual contracts but the fans of every other club have passed judgment. Rangers are guilty. Of course they are. They’re cheats and liars. Everybody knows that. They can’t help themselves, it’s in their DNA. And of course they must be stripped of their titles, trophies and dignity. Oh, and don’t forget those five stars above their badge, Get them torn off as well.

Yesterday the CVA proposal put forward on behalf of Charles Green by administrators Duff and Phelps was rejected by HMRC. They didn’t even wait until tomorrow’s creditors’ meeting, although that will still go ahead. But Rangers FC won’t. They’ll slip into liquidation within the next couple of weeks with a new company emerging but 140 years of history, triumph and tears, will have ended.

No matter how Charles Green attempts to dress it up, a newco equals a new club. When the CVA was thrown out Rangers as we know them died.
Jim Traynor, Rangers PR Chief, 13/06/2012  https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/sport/football/james-traynor-spl-will-not-be-able-1129166


"We wish the new Rangers Football Club every good fortune."Walter Smith, former Rangers manager 19/06/2012 https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/18503656


----------



## KenL (Mar 11, 2021)

Fifa say it is the same football club, is that not good enough.

If celtic fans were right. How embarrassing to lose the league to a new team that only formed and entered the lowest league less than 10 years ago.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 11, 2021)

IanM said:



			Same ground, same colours, same name, same fanbase, same songs, same traditions.....  equals the same club!

Of course I am talking about Aldershot FC who went bust in 1992 (before it became trendy) and reformed from scratch at the base of the football pyramid, before retuning to the League in 2008.   

I couldn't possibly comment about anyone else 

Click to expand...

Was it not Aldershot Town in the olden days.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 11, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Martin try the Guinness book of records or Google it .
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but most of them were in black and white, surprised that they still count


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 11, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Yeah but most of them were in black and white, surprised that they still count

Click to expand...

Try Wikipedia for the Rangers facts.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 11, 2021)

KenL said:



			Fifa say it is the same football club, is that not good enough.

If celtic fans were right. How embarrassing to lose the league to a new team that only formed and entered the lowest league less than 10 years ago.
		
Click to expand...

1st point - Were FIFA asked to adjudicate on the matter, or are you referring to a throwaway line written by a journalist in their weekly magazine? Your club was liquidated and the assets sold to the highest bidder, who then set up a new club and applied to join the league structure. Those are the facts. Do you dispute any of them?
2nd point - totally agree, it is embarrassing.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 11, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Try Wikipedia for the Rangers facts.
		
Click to expand...

you do know who writes the Wiki articles, don't you?


----------



## IanM (Mar 11, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Was it not Aldershot Town in the olden days.

Click to expand...

The "Town" suffix was historically used from time to time, but was not part of the official title pre 1992.  

Suffice to say, there have been lots of clubs "go under" since 1992 and both their fans and rivals seem to accept the reincarnation as the "same club" .................except in Glasgow.  (genuinely, why is this?)    

I have never done a search on Companies House to check the legal status of Reading FC.  We haven't played em in years, but still have an affectionate irrational hatred of them.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 11, 2021)

IanM said:



			The "Town" suffix was historically used from time to time, but was not part of the official title pre 1992. 

Suffice to say, there have been lots of clubs "*go under*" since 1992 and both their fans and rivals seem to accept the reincarnation as the "same club" .................except in Glasgow.  (genuinely, why is this?)   

I have never done a search on Companies House to check the legal status of Reading FC.  We haven't played em in years, but still have an affectionate irrational hatred of them.  

Click to expand...

If you mean go into administration, I agree. There haven't been many which have been totally liquidated and the assets sold. 

The only other league clubs who have been liquidated this century are

Rushden & Diamonds
Darlington 
Chester City 
Clydebank 
Airdrieonians
Gretna


All of the above folded and were eventually replaced by new clubs (with subtly different names) who applied to join the league structure, mainly at a much lower level.

The other higher profile clubs which I suspect you are thinking of (e.g. Leeds, Leicester, Bolton etc) were all eventually able to successfully exit Administration and carry on as before.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 11, 2021)

I decided a while back that it was time to finish with the: Sevco; The Rangers; Rangers*; Ibroke - stuff.

But still nice to give that lot a little outing


----------



## IanM (Mar 11, 2021)

Yes, I was thinking about the ones you listed as "new clubs" and  the many others in Tier 5 when they failed.... the point I was making was, when Shrewsbury draw Chester in the Cup, the "legal reformation" won't even be mentioned... old rivalries will resume.  Hence my question why the topic is so prevalent in Glasgow?



SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I decided a while back that it was time to finish with the: Sevco; The Rangers; Rangers*; Ibroke - stuff.

But still nice to give that lot a little outing 

Click to expand...

And, you are just wee trouble maker!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 11, 2021)

You can tell when Rangers become successful again - all the old stuff about new club etc gets dragged out by fans from the other teams


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 11, 2021)

IanM said:



			Yes, I was thinking about the ones you listed as "new clubs" and  the many others in Tier 5 when they failed.... the point I was making was, when Shrewsbury draw Chester in the Cup, the "legal reformation" won't even be mentioned... old rivalries will resume.  Hence my question why the topic is so prevalent in Glasgow?



And, you are just wee trouble maker!!   

Click to expand...

As I say...it's past - but Gers fans could do with not giving the rest of us reason to bring it out of the cupboard every so often.  Just a little bit less triumphalism and going on about 55 (after all 55 is a fruit juice is in not?).  But hey. We on the outside looking on do so more in dismay than amusement. 

That said - I may continue for a short while mentioning the recent triumph of my own wee team - such triumphs being rarities - when triumphs usually amount to no better than getting into the Top 6 of the league


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 11, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You can tell when Rangers become successful again - all the old stuff about new club etc gets dragged out by fans from the other teams
		
Click to expand...

Why,thank you LP,so observant,yet so true!...'Fans from the other cubs'?  
Don't think I can be ersed enough to ask -will just watch the golf(and pray McIntyre gets his game together-@+3)
Anyway roll on tonight-think (hope) 2-0!


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 11, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You can tell when Rangers become successful again - all the old stuff about new club etc gets dragged out by fans from the other teams
		
Click to expand...

I honestly wouldn't have mentioned it if it wasn't for some folk banging on about "55" non-stop


----------



## KenL (Mar 11, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			I honestly wouldn't have mentioned it if it wasn't for some folk banging on about "55" non-stop 

Click to expand...

😂🤣😂


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 11, 2021)

Sometimes players of the diddy teams can score cracking goals   From just a week ago.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367446006510596115


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 11, 2021)

Did someone say 55 again


----------



## Val (Mar 11, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			I honestly wouldn't have mentioned it if it wasn't for some folk banging on about "55" non-stop 

Click to expand...

Dress it up whichever way you like, it's 55 in the same way our title last year is 9IAR not 8.75


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 11, 2021)

Val said:



			Dress it up whichever way you like, it's 55 in the same way our title last year is 9IAR not 8.75
		
Click to expand...

Only 6 more posts to go oops 5


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 11, 2021)

Well well, it's still 1 each in Prague after 55 minutes


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 11, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Well well, it's still 1 each in Prague after 55 minutes
		
Click to expand...

Losing the plot here Bill (oldtimers setting in)thought we were at home tonight-hence 2-0 prediction!
Must up performance for 2nd halfoor passing/slow/off the pace--but ok at 1-1
Fingers x'd!


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 11, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Losing the plot here Bill (oldtimers setting in)thought we were at home tonight-hence 2-0 prediction!
Must up performance for 2nd halfoor passing/slow/off the pace--but ok at 1-1
Fingers x'd!
		
Click to expand...

Probably still shaking of their 55  hangovers lol, BTW when do you turn  toyboy55


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 11, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Probably still shaking of the 55  hangovers lol, BTW when do you turn  toyboy55 

Click to expand...

OOPS-forgot about that as well....was Saturday past-as it happens


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 11, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			OOPS-forgot about that as well....was Saturday past-as it happens

Click to expand...

OR?..WAS IT SUNDAY???


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 11, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			OR?..WAS IT SUNDAY???

Click to expand...

Better change your avatar to toyboy55. on post 1,550


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 11, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Better change your avatar to toyboy55. on post 1,550 

Click to expand...

You're getting far too sharp sir.
What a save/what a man/what an attitude!...should be a good 2nd leg-no mugs this mob eh?
Away to clean clubs/shoes with faint hopes of playing tomorrow-just doing front nine,probably score about-oh what- 55ish maybe some gimmies!
Anyway Tak Tent one and all!


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 11, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			You're getting far too sharp sir.
What a save/what a man/what an attitude!...should be a good 2nd leg-no mugs this mob eh?
Away to clean clubs/shoes with faint hopes of playing tomorrow-just doing front nine,probably score about-oh what- 55ish maybe some gimmies!
Anyway Tak Tent one and all!
		
Click to expand...

Great away result, were booked to play tomorrow 11.55  but our course was flooded and closed today.
Fingers crossed for tomorrow but I'll be hung over and be happy with 55 for the front 9


----------



## KenL (Mar 11, 2021)

Another great result from that new club from Glasgow. 
Amazing to go from being formed less than a decade ago to last well beyond Xmas in Europe.
😉


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 11, 2021)

KenL said:



			Another great result from that new club from Glasgow.
Amazing to go from being formed less than a decade ago to last well beyond Xmas in Europe.
😉
		
Click to expand...

'New club'?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 11, 2021)

Oooh 1-1 away from home is always a dangerous scoreline for the 2nd leg...🤪

oh OK - good result...👍


----------



## KenL (Mar 11, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			'New club'? 

Click to expand...

A jest based on the bhoy's comments. 😂


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 11, 2021)

KenL said:



			A jest based on the bhoy's comments. 😂
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Ken -should have known better!...Does rip the knitting a bit-really must be more patient with the poor soul,seems a bit lost at times(wonder if he would consider crossing the great divide and coming to us)???
Have a nice night everyone-love and kisses to all


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 11, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Oooh 1-1 away from home is always a dangerous scoreline for the 2nd leg...🤪

oh OK - good result...👍
		
Click to expand...

Did that hurt.....Much???????Poor soul(few on here now I've noticed them springing up just lately-must be the phase of the moon?)?


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 12, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Great away result, were booked to play tomorrow 11.55  but our course was flooded and closed today.
Fingers crossed for tomorrow but I'll be hung over and be happy with 55 for the front 9 

Click to expand...

since you are so obsessed with "55", you might enjoy this

*The Death of Rangers in 55 Quotes*

https://thecelticstar.com/the-death...ootball-club-every-good-fortune-walter-smith/

my current favourite is

21. “The really sickening thing about all of this is it was avoidable. All it would have taken for that was for someone to be honest. Pay your dues; give the taxman what he is owed. Instead Rangers have died.” *Richard Gough in The Sun*


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 12, 2021)

Dream on zzzzzz55zzzz55


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 12, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Dream on zzzzzz55zzzz55
		
Click to expand...

Another well-reasoned argument. The written equivalent of sticking your fingers in your ears.

I'm going to drop this now as there is no hope of any sensible conversation. Feel free to keep posting 55 as often as you like and pretending you believe it


----------



## KenL (Mar 12, 2021)

OK, I am moving onto a new mathematical way of thinking.

The sum of the titles of club A and club B is currently 55.😂


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 12, 2021)

KenL said:



			OK, I am moving onto a new mathematical way of thinking.

The sum of the titles of club A and club B is currently 55.😂
		
Click to expand...

at last - something we can agree upon


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 12, 2021)

KenL said:



			OK, I am moving onto a new mathematical way of thinking.

The sum of the titles of club A and club B is currently 55.😂
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps put any further wins by the new club in brackets after the results of the old historical club.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 12, 2021)

Can anyone show me a Scottish football fixture list or football coupon that hasn't had Rangers name on it since 1872 ?


----------



## KenL (Mar 12, 2021)

Let's move on...

What about that save by MacGregor last night?
World class?


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 12, 2021)

Rudebhoy; I'm giving myself a sore head wondering if you have those 4 front pages(and maybe more) framed and mounted on your main wall(or in the bhoy den)?
Occasional glance,warm glow,sit with a glass and a maybe? misplaced sense of superiority??
As for the SUN,only decent thing in it is Bill Leckie,but fair point to you for pointing out the historical comments from 2012-just remember though-YOU CANNOT DO AWAY WITH HISTORY
it's all there in the record books in black and white(as is your own club's(assumptive-either former European Cup winners/finalists/UEFA finalists among many other domestic trophies fan OR just a wind up merchant)!!!----Oh,this is much fun,isn't it?...Don't you feel a lovely sense of comradeship as we discuss this subject-this is what a forum is about,surely??
Let me know when you're up this way and I'll take you to Ibrox to a game(and ,of course the previous day exploring the trophy room-after all you can't delete history,can you!)
Note to Williamalex1-managed 9 earlier-guess what? Yep-shot 55


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 12, 2021)

That's the OF game off then 

Celtic vs Rangers backing as Tory leader Douglas Ross predicts good news over showcase fixture (msn.com)


----------



## Rlburnside (Mar 12, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			That's the OF game off then 

Celtic vs Rangers backing as Tory leader Douglas Ross predicts good news over showcase fixture (msn.com)[/

Looks like the game is going ahead according buy the announcement on Reporting Scotland , Scottish Goverment said the talks were very constructive and the clubs will put robust measures in place.

They should have called the match off already anyone that thinks that there will no more trouble with so called fans breaking lockdown rules are out of touch with reality.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 12, 2021)

...a bit like things being declared irreversible when everyone knows that there is a reverse gear.  Clearly he has greater faith in the good sense of the those of _Ayebroke _(sorry) and _Paradise Lost _persuasion_._


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 12, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...a bit like things being declared irreversible when everyone knows that there is a reverse gear.  Clearly he has greater faith in the good sense of the those of _Ayebroke _(sorry) and _Paradise Lost _persuasion_._

Click to expand...

So you should be!!


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 16, 2021)

Re OLD FIRM game--anyone else think that Mrs.Krankie wants to call it off--and if so,when she'll pull the Red Card out?
Personally think that it's some sort of pissing up the wall game(ignore the biomechanics).What the hell else does she expect the clubs to do-although the responsibility blame game could be; Blue corner 60/70% :Green corner 40/30%-anyone agree/disagree??
I'm at a loss to figure the answer out-Safe bet??-Call it off! (and then what are the consequences/'entitled'behaviour from the moronic element of dare I say either side--But really mainly one side-yeah,mine?)
Think I'll just go golfing and  be the cause of some anti-social behaviour up there.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 17, 2021)

Call it off and declare the season null and void


----------



## KenL (Mar 17, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Call it off and declare the season null and void 

Click to expand...

😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂😅😂🤣😂🤣😂😂🤣😂🤣🤣😂😂🤣😂😂😂


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 17, 2021)

Both clubs say that any supporter identified as being involved in any illegal ‘celebration’ will be banned from games.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 17, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Both clubs say that any supporter identified as being involved in any illegal ‘celebration’ will be banned from games.
		
Click to expand...

Aye right


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 17, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Aye right 

Click to expand...

Don't you just love the Scottish double positive that is a negative


----------



## ger147 (Mar 17, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Both clubs say that any supporter identified as being involved in any illegal ‘celebration’ will be banned from games.
		
Click to expand...

Have you got a link to those statements?


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 17, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Have you got a link to those statements?
		
Click to expand...

Can you imagine banning supporters who have a criminal record


----------



## ger147 (Mar 17, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Can you imagine banning supporters who have a criminal record 

Click to expand...

Could well be a few spare seats at the boardroom tables never in in the stadiums...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 17, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Don't you just love the Scottish double positive that is a negative 

Click to expand...

Naw.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 17, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Have you got a link to those statements?
		
Click to expand...

I read the suggestion in the Herald yesterday or Monday as something that might cause supporters of either club to *really *listen to what their clubs are saying - as exhortations made by managers to maintain adhere to the law and when out to maintain social distancing are not likely to be taken very seriously by those inclined to join in in group celebrations.   I don't recall who made the suggestion - but that doesn't invalidate the suggestion.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 17, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I read the suggestion in yesterday's Herald as something that might cause supporters of either club to *really *listen to what their clubs are saying - as exhortations made by managers to maintain adhere to the law and when out to maintain social distancing are not likely to be taken very seriously by those inclined to join in in group celebrations.
		
Click to expand...

So just to clarify, neither club have made that statement


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 17, 2021)

ger147 said:



			So just to clarify, neither club have made that statement 

Click to expand...

I didn't suggest for one moment that either club has - but as a suggestion what you think?


----------



## ger147 (Mar 17, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



*Both clubs say* that any supporter identified as being involved in any illegal ‘celebration’ will be banned from games.
		
Click to expand...

That is exactly what you said before...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 17, 2021)

ger147 said:



			That is exactly what you said before...
		
Click to expand...

The suggestion was that both clubs _could_ say, not that both clubs _have _said ...sorry - my wording was ambiguous.  I was posting in the style of @rudebhoy's _'Call it off and declare the season null and void '_


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 17, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The suggestion was that both clubs _could_ say, not that both clubs _have _said ...sorry - my wording was ambiguous.  I was posting in the style of @rudebhoy's _'Call it off and declare the season null and void '_

Click to expand...

Be very careful that you don't develop a sense of 'humour' like 'rudebhoys(at least I think it's meant to be??)truly wicked in a weird sort of way-love him though,don't you??
Still have this image of him sitting in his den,glass in hand,looking up at his framed copies of newspaper front pages from 2012-the wee soul


----------



## Val (Mar 17, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Re OLD FIRM game--anyone else think that Mrs.Krankie wants to call it off--and if so,when she'll pull the Red Card out?
Personally think that it's some sort of pissing up the wall game(ignore the biomechanics).What the hell else does she expect the clubs to do-although the responsibility blame game could be; Blue corner 60/70% :Green corner 40/30%-anyone agree/disagree??
I'm at a loss to figure the answer out-Safe bet??-Call it off! (and then what are the consequences/'entitled'behaviour from the moronic element of dare I say either side--But really mainly one side-yeah,mine?)
Think I'll just go golfing and  be the cause of some anti-social behaviour up there.

Click to expand...

Old firm game? You mean the Glasgow Derby surely.  An Old Firm game was something that happened many years ago 😉


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 17, 2021)

Val said:



			Old firm game? You mean the Glasgow Derby surely.  An Old Firm game was something that happened many years ago 😉
		
Click to expand...

You've lost me there Val-care to elucidate??


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 17, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Be very careful that you don't develop a sense of 'humour' like 'rudebhoys(at least I think it's meant to be??)truly wicked in a weird sort of way-love him though,don't you??
Still have this image of him sitting in his den,glass in hand,looking up at his framed copies of newspaper front pages from 2012-the wee soul

Click to expand...

A good friend of mine , but not a rudebhoy


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 17, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			A good friend of mine , but not a rudebhoy 

Click to expand...

Like it Bill.like it!....But don't you think the bottle size is a bit 'wimpy'? He can get the 500ml at Asda.

Still no word from Mrs.Krankie re Sunday--you know..the OLD FIRM game


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 18, 2021)

I love the fact that Rangers are disappointed that the Celtic players will not form a 'Guard of Honor' to recognise the League's Champions.

You only need to look back one year to understand why.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 18, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Like it Bill.like it!....But don't you think the bottle size is a bit 'wimpy'? He can get the 500ml at Asda.

Still no word from Mrs.Krankie re Sunday--you know..the OLD FIRM game

Click to expand...

Keep up, it's on.
No Scottish politician would dare to upset both cheeks of the Glasgow divide at the same time.

What's with the Mrs Krankie thing, a bit childish for a grown up.


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 18, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Keep up, it's on.
No Scottish politician would dare to upset both cheeks of the Glasgow divide at the same time.

What's with the Mrs Krankie thing, a bit childish for a grown up.
		
Click to expand...

Grown up????   Her or Me??....not political in any sense but she can be a bit childish(you know-the pouted lip,the VERY selective memory,toys out the pram,these sort of things from our fallen 'Joan of Arc/Holyrood').....Anyway 'mon the Gers' tonight!


----------



## KenL (Mar 18, 2021)

Don't forget the bobbing head and rolling of eyes.

I hear stories that there were Celtic fans gathering in a park on St. Patrick's day yesterday.


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 18, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I love the fact that Rangers are disappointed that the Celtic players will not form a 'Guard of Honor' to recognise the League's Champions.

You only need to look back one year to understand why.

Click to expand...

'You love the fact'?? What fact would that be then?? My info is that we have other things on our minds,and essentially...'who cares'??
Plus is it Honor or Honour?.....Not long to kick-off!!


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 18, 2021)

Oh bollocks.Poor,poor start!Still ( hopefully) plenty of time to go! Can't afford to go 2 down--no mugs this Slavia team,look comfy on ball.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 18, 2021)

Ooooff, that's a belter...


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 18, 2021)

Not in this game are we?What was he thinking about?Deserved red card,followed by a really punishing,well-taken goal-a real belter.Said earlier that this mob were no mugs--and we let them boss us all over the pitch tonight!
Poor poor performance but Slavia deserve to go through-this is the way we should be playing--we need to learn from this and do the simple things (like passing to a team-mate).
Poor decision making on our part but Slavia made us look amateurish ,not just tonight but also for large parts of first leg!
Hate to say it,but the better team won(and the sore bit is rather easily!!)
Kicking off now-looks like a bit of poor race relations-if you get the drift!


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 18, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Not in this game are we?What was he thinking about?Deserved red card,followed by a really punishing,well-taken goal-a real belter.Said earlier that this mob were no mugs--and we let them boss us all over the pitch tonight!
Poor poor performance but Slavia deserve to go through-this is the way we should be playing--we need to learn from this and do the simple things (like passing to a team-mate).
Poor decision making on our part but Slavia made us look amateurish ,not just tonight but also for large parts of first leg!
Hate to say it,but the better team won(and the sore bit is rather easily!!)
Kicking off now-looks like a bit of poor race relations-if you get the drift!
		
Click to expand...

Bad night at the office, the end of a good run in Europe. But I think the ref was a bit biased  their keeper should've been sent of for trying to bit Roofe's boot .
There will be repercu55ions about the Kamara incident. 
Roll on Sunday, it would be nice to win but it's no big deal as the league is already done and dusted .FF


----------



## ger147 (Mar 18, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Bad night at the office, the end of a good run in Europe. But I think the ref was a bit biased  their keeper should've been sent of for trying to bit Roofe's boot .
There will be repercu55ions about the Kamara incident.
Roll on Sunday, it would be nice to win but it's no big deal as the league is already done and dusted .FF
		
Click to expand...

Two birds with one stone - their keeper after the game which is also a preview of this Sunday night in the Royal in Glasgow...


----------



## KenL (Mar 18, 2021)

Ouch!
Let's hope for peace on Sunday.
If the FM wasn't distracted by other problems I would have thought she would have postponed/cancelled the game.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 18, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Two birds with one stone - their keeper after the game which is also a preview of this Sunday night in the Royal in Glasgow...

View attachment 35690

Click to expand...

Sadly I wouldn't be surprised, the game should've been called of, surely it won't make any difference to the final league results ?


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 18, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Bad night at the office, the end of a good run in Europe. But I think the ref was a bit biased  their keeper should've been sent of for trying to bit Roofe's boot .
There will be repercu55ions about the Kamara incident.
Roll on Sunday, it would be nice to win but it's no big deal as the league is already done and dusted .FF
		
Click to expand...

Yeah,agree with Ref comment as they did go down if touched(do they practise this?)
Well spotted about their keeper assaulting Roofes boots,
Hope there is a follow up on the Kamara incident as I really think it's got to be racist for that reaction?
We need to learn to get as 'cute' as some of the opposition.-Maybe we're just too honest-or is that  just too simplistic


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 18, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Yeah,agree with Ref comment as they did go down if touched(do they practise this?)
Well spotted about their keeper assaulting Roofes boots,
Hope there is a follow up on the Kamara incident as I really think it's got to be racist for that reaction?
We need to learn to get as 'cute' as some of the opposition.-Maybe we're just too honest-or is that  just too simplistic
		
Click to expand...

Aye , I think he actually chewed a stud off  Put your tin hat on mate  FF


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 18, 2021)

Ger--My apologies for a poor taste comment re their keeper


----------



## ger147 (Mar 18, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Ger--My apologies for a poor taste comment re their keeper

Click to expand...

What poor taste comment???

My joke sent to my friends via Whatsapp earlier was that if the keeper's challenge was deliberate I hope he was Red carded as it was a dangerous challenge, he could have really hurt the attacker's ankle. The keeper should hang his head in shame.....

...if it's still attached 🤣🤣🤣

It was just a joke. I don't wish the keeper who was hurt any harm at all, I hope he's not seriously hurt and makes a full recovery very quickly and I'm sure you feel the same 👍🏻


----------



## ger147 (Mar 18, 2021)

KenL said:



			Ouch!
Let's hope for peace on Sunday.
If the FM wasn't distracted by other problems I would have thought she would have postponed/cancelled the game.
		
Click to expand...

You can't cancel an old firm game as there are pockets of trouble after each and every match, so if you cancel one you can't ever play that fixture again.

So sadly those of us who live in areas where some of this trouble takes place, we just have to live with it. The good news is it's only 4 days a year so not exactly Baghdad.


----------



## casuk (Mar 19, 2021)

Bit quiet in here today


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 19, 2021)

casuk said:



			Bit quiet in here today
		
Click to expand...

Shut up you lol


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 19, 2021)

Celtic will not be giving a guard of honour to Rangers over the weekend. Apparently Celtic have said we are a club with “ class” but coz Rangers did not give A Guard of honour in 2019 to Celtic. They will not give one in return to Rangers. Two wrongs don’t make a right and it don’t sound classy to me.
Thoughts on that one.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 19, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Celtic will not be giving a guard of honour to Rangers over the weekend. Apparently Celtic have said we are a club with “ class” but coz Rangers did not give A Guard of honour in 2019 to Celtic. They will not give one in return to Rangers. Two wrongs don’t make a right and it don’t sound classy to me.
Thoughts on that one.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't care less either way and very much doubt the players in either camp do either.  Just more fodder for the phone-in nutters to feast over and the likes of the Daily Record to write endlessly about.


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 19, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Couldn't care less either way and very much doubt the players in either camp do either.  Just more fodder for the phone-in nutters to feast over and the likes of the Daily Record to write endlessly about.
		
Click to expand...

Who cares-really??!!
Anyway you stitched me up nicely on the keeper-you git
Loving the media reports about Slavia saying they were abused and assaulted by all and sundry at Ibrox last night(maybe we should have gave them a 'Guard of honour' from the pitch


----------



## KenL (Mar 20, 2021)

Guard of honour is nonsense.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 20, 2021)

I used to think it was a nice show of good old fashioned sporting integrity and manners.
Another bit of football history ruined now thanks the the two big Glasgow teams. [and probably Twitter and Faceache]


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 20, 2021)

KenL said:



			Guard of honour is nonsense.
		
Click to expand...

Especially using swords


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 20, 2021)

Saints did what they had to beating Ross County and with 60 secs to go - brilliant by Hammy.  Top 6 worth £300,000 to Saints. Nicely rounding off the Scotland win and half time England score 👍😊


----------



## KenL (Mar 20, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Saints did what they had to beating Ross County and with 60 secs to go - brilliant by Hammy.  Top 6 worth £300,000 to Saints. Nicely rounding off the Scotland win and half time England score 👍😊
		
Click to expand...

Are England winning, I hope so. 
Really want Ross County to stay up.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 20, 2021)

KenL said:



			Are England winning, I hope so.
Really want Ross County to stay up.
		
Click to expand...

I’d like Ross County to stay up also...and after today Accies to stay up would be fine - and there wasn’t much that was ‘winning’ about England today for their support to s(w)ing about.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 21, 2021)

Local shop mobbed with football top clad folks buying their carry out, kerb stones daubed with paint overnight and house parties already in full swing.

Someone wake me up when it's Monday 👍🏻


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 21, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Local shop mobbed with football top clad folks buying their carry out, kerb stones daubed with paint overnight and house parties already in full swing.

Someone wake me up when it's Monday 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Gosh, that is a surprise.


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 21, 2021)

Anyone ordering choc bars?

https://www.rangers.co.uk/article/r...ampions-dairy-milk-bar/49GkY71bDdX2yXwMbRR1E5

£7.10 though and it’s not even Orange flavour! 😁


----------



## KenL (Mar 21, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Local shop mobbed with football top clad folks buying their carry out, kerb stones daubed with paint overnight and house parties already in full swing.

Someone wake me up when it's Monday 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

This is a bigger problem than them all being outside!


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 21, 2021)

Been pointed out by media that IF Morelos scores today then it will be his 55th goal in season of 55 titles-OMEN (or curse?)

Waiting to be very happy...Jimbo


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 21, 2021)

Ger....You sure you don't stay in Larkhall?
Be like me,I've asked SWMBO for a taser for my birthday in 2 weeks(but for use with slow players/bad parkers-all at our gaff)
OOPS...this could go tits up!!!!!.....Poor defending!


----------



## ger147 (Mar 21, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Ger....You sure you don't stay in Larkhall?
Be like me,I've asked SWMBO for a taser for my birthday in 2 weeks(but for use with slow players/bad parkers-all at our gaff)
OOPS...this could go tits up!!!!!.....Poor defending!
		
Click to expand...

I doubt you would see many green and white kerb stones in Larkhall...


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 21, 2021)

55 in season 55....let's go!!..................Although Cellik have been better team so far!
Ger-can vouch that THERE ARE NO GREEN and WHITE KERBSTONES IN LARKHALL!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 22, 2021)

Sounds like the draw yesterday helped keep things quiet out and about...

Not a bad game.  Celtic better than I've seen them of late.


----------



## BrianM (Mar 23, 2021)

What a result for Brora Rangers 😀


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 23, 2021)

BrianM said:



			What a result for Brora Rangers 😀
		
Click to expand...

I went to Brora at the start of the season to photograph them against Dundee in the Betfred Cup - although they lost they were decent - but that's a shocker for Hearts. I don't know if they've ever lost to non-league opposition before but that's up there with the biggest giant killing shocks ever in Scotland.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 23, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			I went to Brora at the start of the season to photograph them against Dundee in the Betfred Cup - although they lost they were decent - but that's a shocker for Hearts. I don't know if they've ever lost to non-league opposition before but that's up there with the biggest giant killing shocks ever in Scotland.
		
Click to expand...

Up there yes...but there will only ever be Berwick Rangers at the summit of Scottish football shocks. The Jam Tarts  one unstuck...


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 23, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			I went to Brora at the start of the season to photograph them against Dundee in the Betfred Cup - although they lost they were decent - but that's a shocker for Hearts. I don't know if they've ever lost to non-league opposition before but that's up there with the biggest giant killing shocks ever in Scotland.
		
Click to expand...

Berwick Rangers versus Glasgow Rangers 1967 anyone?....My old man was not a happy Bear!


----------



## BrianM (Mar 23, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			I went to Brora at the start of the season to photograph them against Dundee in the Betfred Cup - although they lost they were decent - but that's a shocker for Hearts. I don't know if they've ever lost to non-league opposition before but that's up there with the biggest giant killing shocks ever in Scotland.
		
Click to expand...

I played for Brora 20 years ago for a season and a half, travelling was a nightmare, training twice a week and game on a Saturday.
Rod Houston was the manager back then, know a few boys there now, they will definitely be having a beer tonight 😀


----------



## BrianM (Mar 23, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Up there yes...but there will only ever be Berwick Rangers at the summit of Scottish football shocks. The Jam Tarts  one unstuck...
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😀


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 24, 2021)

Well done Brora, seems like a well deserved victory as well.
Neilson's peg is beginning to look a bit shoogly even although they are 15 points ahead in the league.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 24, 2021)

What time today do the Hearts management put in their request for the rules of the competition to be changed to allow them to continue in it?  I mean, they have form in that respect.


----------



## Val (Mar 24, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			You've lost me there Val-care to elucidate??
		
Click to expand...

Not particularly. If you're not sure im sure google can help


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 24, 2021)

Rangers seem so chuffed with their league win they should be seeking shirt sponsorship from Britvic...at least it would be healthier that the incumbents


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 24, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Well done Brora, seems like a well deserved victory as well.
Neilson's peg is beginning to look a bit shoogly even although they are 15 points ahead in the league.

Click to expand...

Why would his  coat be on a shoogly nail? Seems to be doing a good job-as you say 15pts ahead and that's the grand aim--to get back to the promised land of the ESSPEELL.
Like the guys attitude and the way they play-one bad result doth not maketh the man(and that's not doing down Brora RANGERS in any way-sorry,could'nt resist!!!!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 24, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Why would his  coat be on a shoogly nail? Seems to be doing a good job-as you say 15pts ahead and that's the grand aim--to get back to the promised land of the ESSPEELL.
Like the guys attitude and the way they play-one bad result doth not maketh the man(and that's not doing down Brora RANGERS in any way-sorry,could'nt resist!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Have you checked out the last 6 league results, and the unrest of many fans.
Remembering that we have 3 or 4 current international players in those teams.
Playing as we have been we would be red hot favourites for the drop again if we managed promotion.
Many like me did not find last nights score a 'surprise'.

The good news is that John Souttar  was named as a sub for last nights game. Really hoping that the guy has a decent run of fitness after all his horrible injuries.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 25, 2021)

Roy Keane new favourite for the Celtic job. 
IMVHO that has disaster written all over it.
It might work if he keeps Kennedy in charge of the team and he just does the media stuff.


----------



## KenL (Mar 25, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Roy Keane new favourite for the Celtic job. 
IMVHO that has disaster written all over it.
It might work if he keeps Kennedy in charge of the team and he just does the media stuff.
		
Click to expand...

I hope you are correct. 😀


----------



## casuk (Mar 25, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Roy Keane new favourite for the Celtic job. 
IMVHO that has disaster written all over it.
It might work if he keeps Kennedy in charge of the team and he just does the media stuff.
		
Click to expand...

I hope you are wrong, agree absolute disaster of an appointment


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 25, 2021)

Hopes and expectations are level for this evenings match against Austria.


----------



## KenL (Mar 25, 2021)

Are Scotland playing tonight?
So low key.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 25, 2021)

KenL said:



			Are Scotland playing tonight?
So low key.
		
Click to expand...

Better perhaps having expectations at middle C with fanfare at bottom A than finding us at high doh when it all goes wrong (I think I probably stretched that a bit far)


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 25, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Better perhaps having expectations at middle C with fanfare at bottom A than finding us at high doh when it all goes wrong (I think I probably stretched that a bit far)
		
Click to expand...

On Sky Sports, Main Event no less


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 25, 2021)

Broony off to Aberdeen at the end of the season as player coach.
Good move for the next Celtic manager after Keane.


SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Better perhaps having expectations at middle C with fanfare at bottom A than finding us at high doh when it all goes wrong (I think I probably stretched that a bit far)
		
Click to expand...

Doh a Deer, must be the best international football song going, absolutely everyone knows the words
Do the tartan army still sing it.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 25, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			On Sky Sports, Main Event no less 

Click to expand...

Aye us cooncil telly viewers in Scotland are being treated to the exciting prospect of watching San Mini Minoro knocking 5 goals in against England.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 25, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Aye us cooncil telly viewers in Scotland are being treated to the exciting prospect of watching San Mini Minoro knocking 5 goals in against England.

Click to expand...

Where there's a will there's a way Doon lol


----------



## KenL (Mar 25, 2021)

Wins for all 4 home nations hopefully. 🤞


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 25, 2021)

KenL said:



			Wins for all 4 home nations hopefully. 🤞
		
Click to expand...

Have you stopped taking your meds again


----------



## ger147 (Mar 25, 2021)

KenL said:



			Wins for all 4 home nations hopefully. 🤞
		
Click to expand...

Wales got pumped last night.


----------



## KenL (Mar 25, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Have you stopped taking your meds again 

Click to expand...

je ne comprends pas!


----------



## KenL (Mar 25, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Wales got pumped last night.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear.

Totally missed that there was international footy on this week.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 25, 2021)

KenL said:



			je ne comprends pas!
		
Click to expand...

Take a Tramadol , I see the pope is in goal for England


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 25, 2021)

Doon---as regards 'The Pride of Midlothian'-all I can say is 'OOPS'
Think Roy Keane could be a good signing for (us)Celtic!..Big name like that deserves at least 10 years to grow into the post/hopes and aspirations of fans
Hard hat now on-so go ahead!
Now then,what's the Scotland result tonight??.....pleez be good-pleez??


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 25, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Doon---as regards 'The Pride of Midlothian'-all I can say is 'OOPS'
Think Roy Keane could be a good signing for (us)Celtic!..Big name like that deserves at least 10 years to grow into the post/hopes and aspirations of fans
Hard hat now on-so go ahead!
Now then,what's the Scotland result tonight??.....pleez be good-pleez??

Click to expand...

Austria looking the better team so far , but time Will Tell


----------



## smange (Mar 25, 2021)

Can’t believe the bomb scare that is Grant Hanley has got back into the international fold!! Surely we have a better centre half than that somewhere!


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 25, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Austria looking the better team so far , but time Will Tell 

Click to expand...

By far the better TEAM,we look disjointed and sort of 'who am I meant to pass it to',whereas Austria look as if they can do it with eyes shut.
Why the ref didn't give a stonewaller I just can't get at all(git)
So what to do next?
Although agreed that Hanley looks lost at times!


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 25, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			By far the better TEAM,we look disjointed and sort of 'who am I meant to pass it to',whereas Austria look as if they can do it with eyes shut.
Why the ref didn't give a stonewaller I just can't get at all(git)
So what to do next?
Although agreed that Hanley looks lost at times!
		
Click to expand...

But not too lost...


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 25, 2021)

Take back everything!!!
Hanley is NOW world class!!.....So there(told you he'd come good)


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 25, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			But not too lost...
		
Click to expand...

Beat me to it


----------



## smange (Mar 25, 2021)

Tried his hardest to miss it still!! 

Come on Scotland it’s there to win now!!


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 25, 2021)

Suckered


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 25, 2021)

Tekkers. Tak a boo John McGinn


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 25, 2021)

Oh Ye of little faith lol


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 25, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Suckered
		
Click to expand...

Something inevitable about that happening,wasn't there??
Having said that --it WAS some goal!! What were the 2-yes 2 defenders doing??
For 'effs'sake-can't believe it -brilliant by McGinn (he's also world class)
Now just keep them on the half way line----pleeeze?


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 25, 2021)

Eilidh on the box saying that Scotland 'salvaged a point against Austria' sad but true,but at home???
Where are we going with this??---'At home'!?!?


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 25, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Eilidh on the box saying that Scotland 'salvaged a point against Austria' sad but true,but at home???
Where are we going with this??---'At home'!?!?
		
Click to expand...

Is it just me or is Steve Clark quite depressing to listen to  I'd prefer some uplifting Ally's army delusional belief rants.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 25, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Is it just me or is Steve Clark quite depressing to listen to  I'd prefer some uplifting Ally's army delusional belief rants. 

Click to expand...

He is - but whatever it takes to win a few and he may well be more upbeat with the team...draw is OK after being behind twice and neat work by McGinn for 2nd.


----------



## 4LEX (Mar 25, 2021)

Predictions early doors for England v Scotland?

England 5-1 Scotland


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 25, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Eilidh on the box saying that Scotland 'salvaged a point against Austria' sad but true,but at home???
Where are we going with this??---'At home'!?!?
		
Click to expand...

World rankings 
Austria ..23
Scotland...48
I'll take a home draw.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 25, 2021)

4LEX said:



			Predictions early doors for England v Scotland?

England 5-1 Scotland 

Click to expand...

Previous Result , Scotland 6- 0 San Marino


----------



## 4LEX (Mar 25, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Previous Result , Scotland 6- 0 San Marino 

Click to expand...

That was our C team though.....(used be called Republic of Ireland) before Fifa got tough on the rules


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 25, 2021)

4LEX said:



			That was our C team though.....(used be called Republic of Ireland) before Fifa got tough on the rules 

Click to expand...

We'll see when the time comes, remember I'm lex1


----------



## 4LEX (Mar 25, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			We'll see when the time comes, remember I'm lex1 

Click to expand...

Can't wait! Summers day in London, Friday night, big game let's hope theres more than 10,000 fans there


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 26, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			World rankings
Austria ..23
Scotland...48
I'll take a home draw.
		
Click to expand...

Can I not live in hope?  (like my golf-it's all I've got!)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 26, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Can I not live in hope?  (like my golf-it's all I've got!)
		
Click to expand...

We all do - says i as one who was a fully paid up member of Ally’s Army (home guard) and went to the infamous ‘Hampden Cheerio’ 🤣


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 26, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We all do - says i as one who was a fully paid up member of Ally’s Army (home guard) and went to the infamous ‘Hampden Cheerio’ 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Oh,shoot-me too along with the 1st Mrs.C!!----Heady days indeed eh??
P,S....how's the missus??(have you lost the mobile yet??
BBc Scotland playing 'New Gold dreams by Simple Minds (and that little knobend Kerr)-for some reason one of my faves((the tune not Kerr!))


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 27, 2021)

What's happening at Tynecastle-seem to be imploding (or too many players don't give a ratsass for the manager/or the fans)?
Listened on radio to comments and seems it was a shocker-and at home too!(lucky there were no fans in or would have been crucified)
Downed tools with games to go???
Feel for Neilsen-must be raging inside----wonder if he'll be getting the summons/or the dreaded 'vote of confidence'??


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 27, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Oh,shoot-me too along with the 1st Mrs.C!!----Heady days indeed eh??
P,S....how's the missus??(have you lost the mobile yet??
BBc Scotland playing 'New Gold dreams by Simple Minds (and that little knobend Kerr)-for some reason one of my faves((the tune not Kerr!))
		
Click to expand...

Gotbthe souvenir programme upstairs...20p to get in.  Me and my brother were heading into city centre for an 18th and mount Florida is on the line so we dropped to wave to the boys on the bus.  Sadly I also have the 1974 Scotland World Cup LP - though in fact there are some decent tracks on it🤣


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 28, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			What's happening at Tynecastle-seem to be imploding (or too many players don't give a ratsass for the manager/or the fans)?
Listened on radio to comments and seems it was a shocker-and at home too!(lucky there were no fans in or would have been crucified)
Downed tools with games to go???
Feel for Neilsen-must be raging inside----wonder if he'll be getting the summons/or the dreaded 'vote of confidence'??
		
Click to expand...

It is weird, same as with Levien and Stendel.......very good squad of players, 3 or 4  internationals, but they do not seem to be winning games.
Stats are impressive but they do not convert into wins. 
Out of the league we have made two Scottish cup finals in two years so there is a bit of quality there.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 28, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			It is weird, same as with Levien and Stendel.......very good squad of players, 3 or 4  internationals, but they do not seem to be winning games.
Stats are impressive but they do not convert into wins.
Out of the league we have made two Scottish cup finals in two years so there is a bit of quality there.
		
Click to expand...

Hearts need to look the at the likes of Saint Johnstone to work out how to build a stable and relatively successful club on an annual budget wouldn’t pay a weeks wages for one of the OF.  Then after achieving that build on it with the income that Hearts have.  SJs greatest ever number of fans at any game in the club history (2014 cup final) wouldn’t fill Tynecastle.


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 28, 2021)

Bloody typical!!!!
You can't say that that was unexpected.
Israel are bossing this game/Scotland 2nd to every ball and marking is crap-too much room given!
They all need a good shake(and that includes the manager)
AAAAGGHH


----------



## smange (Mar 28, 2021)

Poor performance so far!

Midfield is non existent, big gaps which Israel are exploiting and it should be at least 2-0.

Centre of defence is being exposed time and time again 

Created nothing and too many players just not contributing! 

Big second half needed as a defeat here after dropping points at home at weekend means it’s gonna be very difficult to get 2nd place in the group


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 28, 2021)

Been downstairs,into the medicine cabinet-NO MOGADON will have to take Valium instead(this could put me back on the bottle-tossers)
SWMBO says I'm a masochist watching them and expecting ---what?,a team performance,some imagination,the ability to pass to each other???
Think I'll switch over to the golf(sound down and with some Imelda May playing maybe)


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 28, 2021)

smange said:



			Poor performance so far!

Midfield is non existent, big gaps which Israel are exploiting and it should be at least 2-0.

Centre of defence is being exposed time and time again

Created nothing and too many players just not contributing!

Big second half needed as a defeat here after dropping points at home at weekend means it’s gonna be very difficult to get 2nd place in the group
		
Click to expand...

On top of all the above add poor passing and non existent movement off the ball and you have yet another mediocre team showing us up.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 28, 2021)

Just turned over from the golf - they look OK to me


----------



## smange (Mar 28, 2021)

At last a couple of passes and we score! 

Can we try and win this now instead of going back into “do not lose” mode


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 28, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Just turned over from the golf - they look OK to me 

Click to expand...

Enjoy that ignorance 😁. Its not been pretty watching and Israel should be a couple up. 

Personally, I just can't see significant sustained progress under Clarke.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 28, 2021)

I didn't even know the game was on I was watching Germany playing proper football . But Scotland should do well now, with my support .
BTW what ever happened to the wee winger from Castlemilk ,Enya i think


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 28, 2021)

Mrs SILH says to me ‘I dont know why you watch Scotland...you just get all frustrated and miserable when they lose’. Not sure I know either.  So I half watch.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 28, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Mrs SILH says to me ‘I dont know why you watch Scotland...you just get all frustrated and miserable when they lose’. Not sure I know either.  So I half watch.
		
Click to expand...

Risk one eye mate


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 28, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			I didn't even know the game was on I was watching Germany playing proper football . But Scotland should do well now, with my support .
BTW what ever happened to the wee winger from Castlemilk ,Enya i think
		
Click to expand...

Enya went on to have a stellar recording career in the "folk music" category. 

Anya, was utter gash anyway and didn't get many starts at Watford.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 28, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			I didn't even know the game was on I was watching Germany playing proper football . But Scotland should do well now, with my support .
BTW what ever happened to the wee winger from Castlemilk ,Enya i think
		
Click to expand...

Not played since he left Derby in 2020 - doubt he needs to - was on £27,500 a week for four years there according to reports (disclaimer; reports = a story on the internet).


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 28, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Enya went on to have a stellar recording career in the "folk music" category.

Anya, was utter gash anyway and didn't get many starts at Watford.
		
Click to expand...

You're right but he did have a bit of pace, just his final ball and finish were poor.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 28, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			You're right but he did have a bit of pace, just his final ball and finish were poor.
		
Click to expand...

Thats kinda like a racing driver thats great at the pedals bit but not so great at the steering...


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 28, 2021)

Better team in the 41 minutes I watched - if only Andy Robertson could cross a ball.


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 28, 2021)

At least we're consistent,that's yet another match where we've shown how to take mediocrity to new depths!
We should have been pumped!! Israel will be looking at that as 3points dropped.
Now for the platitudes from Clarke/you know the crap about 'no easy games,the quality of the opposition,how we didn't lose,long way to go etc,etc'
Load of bollocks-couldn't pass,couldn't mark,couldn't defend,didn't really look like scoring--usual Scotland!!!


----------



## smange (Mar 28, 2021)

Another uninspiring performance!

With all due respect to Israel these are matches we should at least be trying to win or at least even look like we are trying to win! Too many games against the lower levels of international teams we seem to have an attitude of trying not to lose! I get that against the Belgium’s and France’s of the world but against many of these other nations we look scared to try to win!! 

I’m not saying we should be beating these countries or have a given right to beat them but I expect us to at least look like we are trying to win.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 28, 2021)

smange said:



			Another uninspiring performance!

With all due respect to Israel these are matches we should at least be trying to win or at least even look like we are trying to win! Too many games against the lower levels of international teams we seem to have an attitude of trying not to lose! I get that against the Belgium’s and France’s of the world but against many of these other nations we look scared to try to win!!

I’m not saying we should be beating these countries or have a given right to beat them but I expect us to at least look like we are trying to win.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think its a matter of respect mate, we should be a better team than the likes of Israel.
But where they have moved forwards and progressed and improved over the last two decades, we have stagnated under the same-old same-old mentality of the SFA and manager after manager overseeing insipid and uninspiring football.


----------



## HowlingGale (Mar 28, 2021)

The problem we have is we're just not comfortable with possession of the ball. I think that stems from the 'Scottish mentality' of 'get it up the park'. Israel are a nightmare side for us as they seem to be comfortable with the ball at their feet but have got no real threat in the forward line.
Kids are now learning how to maintain possession without it looking like they're kicking a nuclear warhead. Problem is we're a decade away from realising that. Other 'smaller' countries have been teaching this for the last 20 years.


----------



## smange (Mar 28, 2021)

I


GreiginFife said:



			Don't think its a matter of respect mate, we should be a better team than the likes of Israel.
But where they have moved forwards and progressed and improved over the last two decades, we have stagnated under the same-old same-old mentality of the SFA and manager after manager overseeing insipid and uninspiring football.
		
Click to expand...

Its just turgid stuff and has been for a lot of years!

Yes we’ve eventually qualified for the finals of a major tournament at last but you just know if someone offered three 0-0 draws in those matches now then the SFA & team management would take that regardless of going out of the tournament or not!

I certainly don’t expect us to go far in these tournaments and I think we all know most probably we won’t get through the group stages but can we at least try to win football matches? 

I always thought football was about scoring goals and trying to win matches but after  watching that tonight and the last 84 minutes of The Pars game last night I’m not so sure anymore!!


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 28, 2021)

smange said:



			I always thought football was about scoring goals and trying to win matches but after  watching that tonight and the last 84 minutes of The Pars game last night I’m not so sure anymore!!
		
Click to expand...

The last 84 minutes of the Pars match last night were magnificent - I enjoyed it so much I watched much of it on iPlayer again this morning


----------



## smange (Mar 29, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			The last 84 minutes of the Pars match last night were magnificent - I enjoyed it so much I watched much of it on iPlayer again this morning 

View attachment 35874

Click to expand...

I guess you owed us one after we came back from 3-0 down to score 3 in last 12 minutes last time up at Dens! Really disappointed to lose that last night but over the piece Dee were the better team and our keeper kept us in it at times


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 29, 2021)

smange said:



			Another uninspiring performance!

With all due respect to Israel these are matches we should at least be trying to win or at least even look like we are trying to win! Too many games against the lower levels of international teams we seem to have an attitude of trying not to lose! I get that against the Belgium’s and France’s of the world but against many of these other nations we look scared to try to win!!

I’m not saying we should be beating these countries or have a given right to beat them but I expect us to at least look like we are trying to win.
		
Click to expand...

Playing fearlessly need not mean playing recklessly...feel that too often there is too much caution bordering on fear in the play - fear that is only occasionally cast off and then we look pretty good.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 29, 2021)

smange said:



			I guess you owed us one after we came back from 3-0 down to score 3 in last 12 minutes last time up at Dens! Really disappointed to lose that last night but over the piece Dee were the better team and our keeper kept us in it at times
		
Click to expand...

Fon-Williams was superb and really unlucky that two of the goals came after great saves. 

I thought Dunfermline were actually better than in the 3-3 game when they were awful until the last eight minutes, Dundee might have been the better team on Saturday but the Pars did look decent going forward in the first half and in the last 20 minutes. Impressed with Crystal Palace kid Scott Banks when he came on as a sub and young Henderson from Celtic was decent too.

Looking forward to going to East End in a couple of weeks, though it won't be the same with the steak bridie stall closed .


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 29, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Fon-Williams was superb and really unlucky that two of the goals came after great saves.

I thought Dunfermline were actually better than in the 3-3 game when they were awful until the last eight minutes, Dundee might have been the better team on Saturday but the Pars did look decent going forward in the first half and in the last 20 minutes. Impressed with Crystal Palace kid Scott Banks when he came on as a sub and young Henderson from Celtic was decent too.

Looking forward to going to East End in a couple of weeks, *though it won't be the same with the steak bridie stall closed* .
		
Click to expand...

There's a drive through bakery not far away that you can get your glorious steak bridie fix from. 
A907 at Baldridgeburn/Rumblingwell.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 29, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			There's a drive through bakery not far away that you can get your glorious steak bridie fix from.
A907 at Baldridgeburn/Rumblingwell.
		
Click to expand...

<<checks Google Maps


----------



## Slab (Mar 29, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



*There's a drive through bakery* not far away that you can get your glorious steak bridie fix from.
A907 at Baldridgeburn/Rumblingwell.
		
Click to expand...

You know for the longest time I didn't believe such a place really existed until I saw it with my own eyes... it was a truly magical experience 

(prices may have changed)


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 29, 2021)

Slab said:



			You know for the longest time I didn't believe such a place really existed until I saw it with my own eyes... it was a truly magical experience 

(prices may have changed)
View attachment 35876

Click to expand...

Aye, 'tis a thing of wonder. Prices have remained fairly stable. except the bridie offer is now £3.90. Still not bad for a Steak Bridie, a Fudge Donut and a bottle of ginger.


----------



## smange (Mar 29, 2021)

Your making me homesick now guys! 

What id give to be at east end park eating a steak bridie and drinking the hottest bovril ever this weekend!! 

As soon as crowds are allowed back I will be over for the first home game just hope the football is a bit better than the last 84 minutes the other night! 

Hopefully can put the wee team back in their box again tomorrow


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 29, 2021)

smange said:



			Your making me homesick now guys!

What id give to be at east end park eating a steak bridie and drinking the hottest bovril ever this weekend!!

As soon as crowds are allowed back I will be over for the first home game just hope the football is a bit better than the last 84 minutes the other night!

Hopefully can put the wee team back in their box again tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

It's at the cowshed tomorrow as well so that would be sweeter. 

Give me a shout if you are over for a game, chances are I'll be there as well, grab a pint at the East Port (if that's allowed as well).


----------



## smange (Mar 29, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			It's at the cowshed tomorrow as well so that would be sweeter.

Give me a shout if you are over for a game, chances are I'll be there as well, grab a pint at the East Port (if that's allowed as well).
		
Click to expand...

Oh I will be over as soon as we are allowed mate and I might even bring my clubs with me! 

Definitely manage a pint or two before and most likely after the match so will give ye a shout for sure! 

Cowshed?.......has Starks Park had improvements done recently 👀 😂


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 29, 2021)

Played with a Rangers fan today. He was all smiles.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 29, 2021)

smange said:



			Oh I will be over as soon as we are allowed mate and I might even bring my clubs with me!

Definitely manage a pint or two before and most likely after the match so will give ye a shout for sure!

Cowshed?.......has Starks Park had improvements done recently 👀 😂
		
Click to expand...

My other description was infraction worthy. 
Kirkcaldy's 6 finger glove factories will be desperate to see lockdowns lifted...


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 29, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Played with a Rangers fan today. He was all smiles.
		
Click to expand...

Well he would be, they are firmly back where they belong...


Spending well beyond their means on the way to bankrupting another face painting company 🤣🤣


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 30, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Well he would be, they are firmly back where they belong...


Spending well beyond their means on the way to bankrupting another face painting company 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

...and some feeling just a wee bit smugly superior over the national team...


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 30, 2021)

smange said:



			Your making me homesick now guys!

What id give to be at east end park eating a steak bridie and drinking the hottest bovril ever this weekend!!

As soon as crowds are allowed back I will be over for the first home game just hope the football is a bit better than the last 84 minutes the other night!

Hopefully can put the wee team back in their box again tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

We spoke too soon. The manky mob never got the memo 🤦‍♂️


----------



## smange (Mar 30, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			We spoke too soon. The manky mob never got the memo 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

That was the most spineless, gutless performance I ever witnessed! 

Totally and utterly embarrassed by that! 

Played off the pitch by a young hungry team that’s well coached and played some really good football! 

Stevies time is up I think as that surely has to be the final nail


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 30, 2021)

Tough game tomorrow night


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 31, 2021)

though Rangers are perhaps not the team of old...Rangers vs Cove Rangers on Sunday in the SC looks interesting...


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 31, 2021)

smange said:



			That was the most spineless, gutless performance I ever witnessed!

Totally and utterly embarrassed by that!

Played off the pitch by a young hungry team that’s well coached and played some really good football!

Stevies time is up I think as that surely has to be the final nail
		
Click to expand...

I haven't seen it yet and dread watching it. I read that Raith did actually play well. But what has happened? This is the same team that were dominating games, and they are starting to look like the tools have been put down. Is that SC's doing? Has he lost them? 

Thing is mate, if we get shot - who do we get in? I can't really think of anyone that I would have right now.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 31, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			I haven't seen it yet and dread watching it. I read that Raith did actually play well. But what has happened? This is the same team that were dominating games, and they are starting to look like the tools have been put down. Is that SC's doing? Has he lost them?

Thing is mate, if we get shot - who do we get in? I can't really think of anyone that I would have right now.
		
Click to expand...

Don't watch it - it's that bad if you are a Pars fan


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 31, 2021)

So......why have I got the same feeling in my gut before the Scotland v  Faroe Islands game that I also had before the Hearts v Brora Rangers game.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 31, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			So......why have I got the same feeling in my gut before the Scotland v  Faroe Islands game that I also had before the Hearts v Brora Rangers game. 

Click to expand...

Because with the Faroe Islands being caught between a rock and a hard place is inevitable?


----------



## smange (Mar 31, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			I haven't seen it yet and dread watching it. I read that Raith did actually play well. But what has happened? This is the same team that were dominating games, and they are starting to look like the tools have been put down. Is that SC's doing? Has he lost them?

Thing is mate, if we get shot - who do we get in? I can't really think of anyone that I would have right now.
		
Click to expand...

DO NOT Watch it!! However bad you imagine it must have been it’s actually much worse!! Avoid mate and delete your recording.

Team was set up wrong from the start and were getting played off the pitch at 2-1 so made a tactical change and immediately lost another goal then made changes at halftime and conceded another goal straight away! They didn’t look like they knew what they were supposed to be doing and to be honest it should have been more than 5

Don’t know what’s happened but things have not been right since what ever it was went on with Kyle Turner!


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 31, 2021)

smange said:



			Don’t know what’s happened but things have not been right since what ever it was went on with Kyle Turner!
		
Click to expand...

I think he got binned after signing a pre contract - can't remember the team he's going to.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 31, 2021)

_The _tie of the Scottish Cup 3rd Round is of course the Tayside derby between the giants of Perth and the soap dodgers of The Dee


----------



## smange (Mar 31, 2021)

Dykes has done ok previously for Scotland but he’s scored 1 goal in 22 games for his club so why are we starting him against the Faroes? He’s done well as a lone striker against the so called better nations but surely we should be trying to score goals tonight and be giving the other strikers in the squad a chance to prove themselves!

It’s not Scotland’s job to try to get him a goal to boost his confidence for his club.

Why call players like Kevin Nisbet up to leave him sitting on the bench for 3 matches when we aren’t exactly prolific up front? Give him a run and a chance especially in these types of games


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 31, 2021)

Sorry,but got to say that this is another turgid display!
What the hell are we afraid of here-get in there,up the pace,play like you want to win AND SCORE SOME BLOODY GOALS-you diddies!!
MY old BB team could do better than this(and that's saying something)!!


----------



## smange (Mar 31, 2021)

First bit of decent football in 2nd half and we score! 

Why are we not going at them constantly? 

Kieron Tierney is a proper player though and surely is going to go on and have a fantastic career


----------



## HowlingGale (Mar 31, 2021)

Don't watch Scottish Football so hadn't seen a lot of Tierney. Only saw him in a Scotland shirt prior to his move to Arsenal, and what I saw I couldn't understand what people saw in him.
Seen quite a bit since his move and I have to say the boy is nails. Just gets on with it and does what he does brilliantly. He's absolutely outstanding.  Hope his injury woes are behind him.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 31, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Sorry,but got to say that this is another turgid display!
What the hell are we afraid of here-get in there,up the pace,play like you want to win AND SCORE SOME BLOODY GOALS-you diddies!!
MY old BB team could do better than this(and that's saying something)!!
		
Click to expand...

They must've read your post at halftime


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 31, 2021)

McBurnie has nudie photies of Stevie Clarke, its the only explanation.

Absolute diddy of a player.


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 31, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			They must've read your post at halftime 

Click to expand...

 Do you think I should send an invoice for 'attitude adjustment psychosis treatment' (or just keep praying?)?


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 31, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			McBurnie has nudie photies of Stevie Clarke, its the only explanation.

Absolute diddy of a player.
		
Click to expand...

Expensive diddy though,is'nt he?
You may be right about the photos--although would be nice to see the boy score(do him-and maybe us a lot of good in long run).
Oh dear,oh dear-again letting them back in -WTF??
See Denmark are sticking it to Austria --in Austria
Oh,gone back to pittypatty


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 31, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Expensive diddy though,is'nt he?
You may be right about the photos-*-although would be nice to see the boy score(do him-and maybe us a lot of good in long run).*
Oh dear,oh dear-again letting them back in -WTF??
See Denmark are sticking it to Austria --in Austria
Oh,gone back to pittypatty 

Click to expand...

He's just not good enough, a goal won't change that. We have better options but he keeps persisting with him.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 31, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			McBurnie has nudie photies of Stevie Clarke, its the only explanation.

Absolute diddy of a player.
		
Click to expand...

I just can't take to him, he doesn't even look  or move like a footballer ,  FFS short shorts  long lanky legs and ankle socks, embarrassing.


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 31, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			I just can't take to him, he doesn't even look  or move like a footballer ,  FFS short shorts  long lanky legs and ankle socks, embarrassing.
		
Click to expand...

I live in hope but,sadly,having watched tonight have to agree--oh well-onward and upward eh?
Playing with 2 newbies tomorrow-one is Polish,other is English(ex Scots Guards),could be interesting banter methinks(I can at least smile for a change)
Still trying to break 55 for front 9-maybe tomorrow


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 1, 2021)

I forgot the game was being played and about 10:30pm my wife came to me and asked if I’d seen the Scotland score, that the highlights were coming on shortly.  Now she could have been checking my mood, but as she asked I guessed we must have done OK, and so I watched...and at halftime i was a little confused.  Anyway - all’s well that ends well - so they might say 👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿

Also, I’m not a great fan of McBurnie but willing to give him more time. We are not replete with half decent players.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 1, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			I live in hope but,sadly,having watched tonight have to agree--oh well-onward and upward eh?
Playing with 2 newbies tomorrow-one is Polish,other is English(ex Scots Guards),could be interesting banter methinks(I can at least smile for a change)
Still trying to break 55 for front 9-maybe tomorrow

Click to expand...

 55 is hard to beat,  quite strange that number 55 keeps cropping up everywhere. 
BTW my tee time today is 12- 55  FF


----------



## toyboy54 (Apr 1, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			55 is hard to beat,  quite strange that number 55 keeps cropping up everywhere.
BTW my tee time today is 12- 55  FF
		
Click to expand...

Coincidence or what William;but can't help but notice that it's also in your handicap?? Hmmmm.
BTW-Everyone....just had recorded/automated call saying my(well SWMBOs actually) BT landline and internet service  were about to go off line 'due to unlawful activity detected blah blah unless I pressed number 1 on the phone to speak to a supervisor etc,etc'-very decent of them I thought until I remembered WE ARE  SUPPLIED BY VIRGIN!
Be aware folks


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 3, 2021)

Looks like Eddie Howe is finally getting the Celtic job,
As I said weeks ago...best fit for the club and manager.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 5, 2021)

Rangers draw Celtic early in the Scottish Cup shocker.
Have the SFA finally abandoned the two hot ball draw system or did the drawperson go rogue.


----------



## KenL (Apr 5, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Rangers draw Celtic early in the Scottish Cup shocker.
Have the SFA finally abandoned the two hot ball draw system or did the drawperson go rogue.

Click to expand...

Urban myth?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 10, 2021)

Jambos back where they belong.....and they did not even have to play today


----------



## KenL (Apr 10, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Jambos back where they belong.....and they did not even have to play today
		
Click to expand...

Delighted to hear that.


----------



## smange (Apr 11, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Jambos back where they belong.....and they did not even have to play today
		
Click to expand...

They have played this season where they belonged! 

They got relegated, yes in different circumstances, but last season they were rotten and deservedly bottom of the league on results so this season they belonged in the championship. 

The arrogance and self entitlement coming out of Tynecastle this season has been of old firm proportions at times, especially their arse of a manager


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 11, 2021)

smange said:



			They have played this season where they belonged!

They got relegated, yes in different circumstances, but last season they were rotten and deservedly bottom of the league on results so this season they belonged in the championship.

The arrogance and self entitlement coming out of Tynecastle this season has been of old firm proportions at times, especially their arse of a manager
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if we will play the youth team in the final match v's Raith.


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 11, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I wonder if we will play the youth team in the final match v's Raith. 

Click to expand...

Should have played the youth team at Brora 😈


----------



## toyboy54 (Apr 15, 2021)

Racism in football...or any sports!...UEFA talk the talk but cannot walk the walk(again)
BBC Sportsound on air now -Marvin Bartley very articulately putting the case for total shutdown of football to hit UEFA in the pocket/TV revenue/sponsorship deals etc.-saying to forget 'taking the knee etc'-more direct action needed-and has been talking to other players throughout UK and has nearly unanimous support for taking action!!
10 game ban for Kudela of Sparta Prague (+3 game ban for the victim__ Glen Kamara of Rangers)....absolute joke of a supposed 'punishment (and how to punish the victim?WTF?)
Kudela/Sparta to appeal his ban as excessive-WHAT??---should have been banned for life with Sparta hammered for the lies and accusations against not only Rangers but also Police Scotland about corruption/bribery for match officials etc;etc;etc-throw enough mud and some will stick?     DiISGRACEFUL BEHAVIOUR AND THEY KNEW IT
Racism is a stain on society(any society!) and has to be eradicated
Rant over............well almost-as although WE DID LOSE TO A BETTER SIDE-maybe we should just gone for 'one in all in'-Lions 99 call and just set about them;now wouldn't that have been interesting??!!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 17, 2021)

I am all for teams walking off the pitch when a player is racially abused.
Give the problem over to the club owners and league administers.
It only has to happen a couple of times to be effective.


----------



## toyboy54 (Apr 18, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I am all for teams walking off the pitch when a player is racially abused.
Give the problem over to the club owners and league administers.
It only has to happen a couple of times to be effective.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with that action 100%(may even kick-start the re-education of some of the morons on the terraces(?)-you know what I'm getting at !
Anyway,good results today-both for us and HIBS,good manager in Jack Ross.
Total shot in the dark, but just wondered if Alec Neill (now ex-Preston North End boss) would be a consideration;had a good name/rep?


----------



## KenL (Apr 19, 2021)

The "best team in Scotland" were unlucky again at Ibrox!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 19, 2021)

KenL said:



			The "best team in Scotland" were unlucky again at Ibrox!
		
Click to expand...

Mind you Kennedy did say ...on their day.
Yesterday was obviously not their day ....again.


----------



## KenL (Apr 19, 2021)

Would love Rangers to win the Cup but always good when a "smaller" team wins, except Hibs of course.😜


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 19, 2021)

KenL said:



			The "best team in Scotland" were unlucky again at Ibrox!
		
Click to expand...

Indeed - and the best ‘club‘ in Scotland is at home playing the Blue Meanies on Wednesday in the league, and then at Ayebroke (sic) in the SC on Saturday.  Given we have home advantage on Wednesday I think we’ll rest a few key players 😘


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 19, 2021)

KenL said:



			Would love Rangers to win the Cup but always good when a "smaller" team wins, except Hibs of course.😜
		
Click to expand...

Don’t worry - neither will..😘


----------



## Val (Apr 19, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Mind you Kennedy did say ...on their day.
Yesterday was obviously not their day ....again.

Click to expand...

Saying on their day doesn't make a good story though


----------



## toyboy54 (Apr 19, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Indeed - and the best ‘club‘ in Scotland is at home playing the Blue Meanies on Wednesday in the league, and then at Ayebroke (sic) in the SC on Saturday.  Given we have home advantage on Wednesday I think we’ll rest a few key players 😘
		
Click to expand...

You've got to love a man with a sense of humour(haven't you??)
And I was referring to Alec Neill for the Castle Doom gig,as it seems the number 1 choice hasn't signed up yet?-Or have I missed something??


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 21, 2021)

St Johnstone, giving it a good go.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 21, 2021)

First Rangers goal for Scott Wright in the 55th minute


----------



## HankMarvin (Apr 21, 2021)

KenL said:



			The "best team in Scotland" were unlucky again at Ibrox!
		
Click to expand...

LOL....I THINK LAWWELL IS STILL PULLING THE STRINGS AND TOLD KENNEDY TO SAY THAT.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 25, 2021)

Exciting stuff tonight , Rangers v St Johnstone , has gone to penalties  Oops well done St Johnston


----------



## GGTTH (Apr 25, 2021)

What an absolutely mad 30 minutes that was.


Nobody does drama like the Scottish game


----------



## toyboy54 (Apr 25, 2021)

What can you say apart from Well done  to the Perth men!!!
Just had a bad feeling about this one but apparently, according to the Beeb guys, was a really good game(just that not only could we not score but the Saints were great!!
Oh well,next season eh?


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 25, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			What can you say apart from Well done  to the Perth men!!!
Just had a bad feeling about this one but apparently, according to the Beeb guys, was a really good game(just that not only could we not score but the Saints were great!!
Oh well,next season eh?

Click to expand...

 Follow follow=
FF = fifty five, onwards and upwards


----------



## toyboy54 (Apr 25, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Follow follow=
FF = fifty five, onwards and upwards 

Click to expand...

Agreed!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 26, 2021)

...now...either I’ve not long woken up after having fallen into a deep sleep and had some right weird dream...or something very, very peculiar happened this evening...


----------



## KenL (Apr 26, 2021)

St.J are having some season. 👏👏👏


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 26, 2021)

I don't know who does the management recruitment at St Johnstone but he/she could certainly teach the big boys a few lessons.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 26, 2021)

So it was real - and as for the 55 - in the cups it’s None-in-Nine for SG.

And usual dismissive tripe coming from most Rangers supporters...how could the mighty 55 lose to a diddy, rubbish wee team of cloggers like StJ.  I’ll tell you...Arrogance breeds complacency - that’s how.  But same as it ever was with either of the OF.

Bring on the semi and an unbelievable possible cup double for a team that lives within its means and succeeds through togetherness and teamwork allied with a fair dose of skill and bucketloads of determination.


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 26, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			So it was real - and as for the 55 - *in the cups it’s None-in-Nine for SG.*

Click to expand...

And it's 0 from 18 in domestic cups for Sevco

The Roll of Dishonour -

*League Cup:*

2012-13: ICT (QF)
2013-14: Forfar (2nd Round)
2014-15: Celtic (SF)
2015-16: St. Johnstone (3rd Round)
2016-17: Celtic (SF)
2017-18: Motherwell (SF)
2018-19: Aberdeen (SF)
2019-20: Celtic (Final)
2020-21: St. Mirren (QF)

*Scottish Cup:*

2012-13: Dundee United (5th Round)
2013-14: Dundee United (SF)
2014-15: Raith Rovers (5th Round)
2015-16: Hibs (Final)
2016-17: Celtic (SF)
2017-18: Celtic (SF)
2018-19: Aberdeen (QF)
2019-20: Hearts (QF)
2020-21: St. Johnstone (QF)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 26, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			And it's 0 from 18 in domestic cups for Sevco

The Roll of Dishonour -

*League Cup:*

2012-13: ICT (QF)
2013-14: Forfar (2nd Round)
2014-15: Celtic (SF)
2015-16: St. Johnstone (3rd Round)
2016-17: Celtic (SF)
2017-18: Motherwell (SF)
2018-19: Aberdeen (SF)
2019-20: Celtic (Final)
2020-21: St. Mirren (QF)

*Scottish Cup:*

2012-13: Dundee United (5th Round)
2013-14: Dundee United (SF)
2014-15: Raith Rovers (5th Round)
2015-16: Hibs (Final)
2016-17: Celtic (SF)
2017-18: Celtic (SF)
2018-19: Aberdeen (QF)
2019-20: Hearts (QF)
2020-21: St. Johnstone (QF)
		
Click to expand...

For much of that time I’d let Rangers off - no I would (though I might smile in doing so) as they were an impoverished club struggling along in the nether regions of Scottish football. 

Now no excuses (though hearing plenty of whinging over this and that, including ref decisions of course, from last night).  And of course some want SG dumped and Letsbe Avenue Eddie Howe, yes really...🤣


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 26, 2021)

Resident Rangers fan on Facebook totally glossing over this loss of course.  Makes a change from ignoring anything that doesn't post his team in a great light or Celtic in  a bad one.  It's got to the point now where I would root for anyone to beat Rangers at any level.


----------



## toyboy54 (Apr 26, 2021)

Rudebhoy/Pathetic- I'm not moaning/blaming anyone else for any losses--we can lose games-just like whoever you support can do!
I don't need to like it but can accept it-unlike some (apparently)!
Rudebhoy-should you not be on a golf course exOrcising your thought processing-rather than focussing solely on us?
I'm not being(too) critical but are there not other things that you can focus on ,like space travel/bringing peace to the Middle East/Oxygen for India etc;etc???


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 26, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Rudebhoy/Pathetic- I'm not moaning/blaming anyone else for any losses--we can lose games-just like whoever you support can do!
I don't need to like it but can accept it-unlike some (apparently)!
Rudebhoy-should you not be on a golf course exOrcising your thought processing-rather than focussing solely on us?
I'm not being(too) critical but are there not other things that you can focus on ,like space travel/bringing peace to the Middle East/Oxygen for India etc;etc???

Click to expand...

"Pathetic"?

I've obviously touched a nerve. First time I've posted on this thread in weeks, but apparently I'm focussed solely on your lot? Yeah, right you are mate.


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 26, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			"Pathetic"?

I've obviously touched a nerve. First time I've posted on this thread in weeks, but apparently I'm focussed solely on your lot? Yeah, right you are mate.
		
Click to expand...

I think he was addressing both you and “Pathetic Shark”


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 26, 2021)

Interesting that the press/social media comments are all about Rangers losing whilst most of the 'proper' Scottish football fans take great joy in Saintees winning.


----------



## Jb Hopkins (Apr 26, 2021)

Staying in Perthshire myself i think its great win for the Saints, im a Forfar Athletic fan myself 🙂🙂


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 26, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			I think he was addressing both you and “Pathetic Shark”
		
Click to expand...

good spot, missed that 

The rest of my post still stands though.


----------



## toyboy54 (Apr 26, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			"Pathetic"?

I've obviously touched a nerve. First time I've posted on this thread in weeks, but apparently I'm focussed solely on your lot? Yeah, right you are mate.
		
Click to expand...

Don't flatter yourself!
It's a mistype on my part...should have read....RudeBhoy/PatheticSHARK (missed the SHARK out)!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 26, 2021)

Jb Hopkins said:



			Staying in Perthshire myself i think its great win for the Saints, im a Forfar Athletic fan myself 🙂🙂
		
Click to expand...

Forfar 5 = East Fife 4.
@1953


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 28, 2021)

Winner of Scottish Cup gets European football until the least Christmas and that will be worth £3m or more.  Now for a team like St Johnstone that is unheard of riches and could be a game changer for next, and subsequent, seasons. Would have same impact for any of the semi-finalists...

https://www.thescottishsun.co.uk/sport/football/7025265/scottish-cup-3-million-european-football/


----------



## KenL (Apr 28, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Winner of Scottish Cup gets European football until the least Christmas and that will be worth £3m or more.  Now for a team like St Johnstone that is unheard of riches and could be a game changer for next, and subsequent, seasons. Would have same impact for any of the semi-finalists...

https://www.thescottishsun.co.uk/sport/football/7025265/scottish-cup-3-million-european-football/

Click to expand...

What, no qualification to get to the league stage?


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 29, 2021)

KenL said:



			What, no qualification to get to the league stage?
		
Click to expand...

The cup winners go into a play off for a Europe League group place. If they lose that, they automatically drop into a new competition, the Europe Conference League.


----------



## KenL (Apr 29, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			The cup winners go into a play off for a Europe League group place. If they lose that, they automatically drop into a new competition, the Europe Conference League.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds brilliant. 👍


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 29, 2021)

KenL said:



			That sounds brilliant. 👍
		
Click to expand...

It does indeed...for a club like St Johnstone it would be riches beyond it's wildest dreams...because we'd never get 3m for a player...we're always ripped off as buying clubs know we have to accept lower amounts than a player would be worth if with a bigger club.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 30, 2021)

Great to see Partick Thistle promoted.
They received shocking treatment last year when their fellow club members voted to demote them when they were one point behind with a game in hand.


----------



## KenL (Apr 30, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Great to see Partick Thistle promoted.
They received shocking treatment last year when their fellow club members voted to demote them when they were one point behind with a game in hand.
		
Click to expand...

👍


----------



## Jb Hopkins (May 1, 2021)

Gutted to see Forfar Athletic getting relegated, at least we will have the Forfar v Brechin Derby next season


----------



## smange (May 1, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Great to see Partick Thistle promoted.
They received shocking treatment last year when their fellow club members voted to demote them when they were one point behind with a game in hand.
		
Click to expand...

Not quite right though! 

It was voted to go on a “points per game played” method in deciding league position and they still finished bottom so theoretically you could say they actually had an advantage with having played a game less so possibly avoiding another defeat!

But good to see them getting back up especially at the expense of Falkirk 😂


----------



## davidy233 (May 1, 2021)

In Dumfries to photograph Queen of the South v Dundee last night - and on arriving at the car park (too early to get into the ground) noticed that there were several hundred Queens fans wearing colours and with banners lining the entrance to the players car park. Couldn't work out why so many were there for a bit but then twigged that Stephen Dobbie had announced the day before that he was retiring after the match.

When he arrived in his car they mobbed it and went through their repertoire of Dobbie songs while letting off blue flares - it was pretty impressive for a place like Dumfries which isn't really known for that sort of thing - if I'd been working for anyone who would have used pics of their tribute I'd have got some great stuff - he's been a great player for them in his two spells at Palmerston.

Thankfully he didn't do much on his final appearance and the result plus that at Stark Park mean I've got a week off from taking pics.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 1, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			In Dumfries to photograph Queen of the South v Dundee last night - and on arriving at the car park (too early to get into the ground) noticed that there were several hundred Queens fans wearing colours and with banners lining the entrance to the players car park. Couldn't work out why so many were there for a bit but then twigged that Stephen Dobbie had announced the day before that he was retiring after the match.

When he arrived in his car they mobbed it and went through their repertoire of Dobbie songs while letting off blue flares - it was pretty impressive for a place like Dumfries which isn't really known for that sort of thing - if I'd been working for anyone who would have used pics of their tribute I'd have got some great stuff - he's been a great player for them in his two spells at Palmerston.

Thankfully he didn't do much on his final appearance and the result plus that at Stark Park mean I've got a week off from taking pics.
		
Click to expand...

He has been some player in his time, seemed tp score goals were ever he went.
Always felt he could have played at top level.
Is he not also qualified as a GP doctor ?


----------



## davidy233 (May 1, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			He has been some player in his time, seemed tp score goals were ever he went.
Always felt he could have played at top level but he qualified as a GP and I don't think he played full time for most of his career.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure we're talking about the same guy - Dobbie has been full time for most of his career - played down south for Swansea, Blackpool (won promotion to the Premier League with both), Crystal Palace etc.

I think you are talking about Kenny Deuchar who scored a bucket of goals as Gretna bankrolled their way through the divisions a decade and half ago.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 2, 2021)

And so apparently Scottish Manager of the Year has already been voted on - so if Saintees win the Scottish Cup to make a it a cup double - and finish 5th in the league (where they are after beating Hibees in Leith today and Livi losing to Aberdeen) then StevieG still likely to get the MotY.  Can’t have Callum Davidson, being the manager of a diddy team, getting one over the manager of the ‘mighty‘ Rangers can we...😡


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 2, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Not sure we're talking about the same guy - Dobbie has been full time for most of his career - played down south for Swansea, Blackpool (won promotion to the Premier League with both), Crystal Palace etc.

I think you are talking about Kenny Deuchar who scored a bucket of goals as Gretna bankrolled their way through the divisions a decade and half ago.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I think I got my wires crossed there.


----------



## HankMarvin (May 2, 2021)

Another victory for Rangers against the celtic 👏


----------



## KenL (May 2, 2021)

HankMarvin said:



			Another victory for Rangers against the celtic 👏
		
Click to expand...

Easy peasy lemon squeezy. 🤣😂🤣


----------



## toyboy54 (May 2, 2021)

HankMarvin said:



			Another victory for Rangers against the celtic 👏
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear;oh dear-hope this is the pattern to come

On a side note, Billie, how would you and WP fancy playing in the Fereneze Seniors on 29th June(as our guests of course!)--Think Robster would be too young(damn him)
Awaiting Sir Captains response as to whether we can go in 4 balls!


----------



## toyboy54 (May 2, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Oh dear;oh dear-hope this is the pattern to come

On a side note, Billie, how would you and WP fancy playing in the Fereneze Seniors on 29th June(as our guests of course!)--Think Robster would be too young(damn him)
Awaiting Sir Captains response as to whether we can go in 4 balls!
		
Click to expand...

OOPS-Have made a BOOBOO-no can do I'm afraid--3 balls only(and my time segment has been filled up --the price of being average to mediocre eh)
Sorry Billie(and WP)but we'll get a game!!


----------



## KenL (May 2, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Oh dear;oh dear-hope this is the pattern to come

On a side note, Billie, how would you and WP fancy playing in the Fereneze Seniors on 29th June(as our guests of course!)--Think Robster would be too young(damn him)
Awaiting Sir Captains response as to whether we can go in 4 balls!
		
Click to expand...

Fereneze. My course as a junior. Not played there since about 1985.
How is it these days?


----------



## toyboy54 (May 2, 2021)

KenL said:



			Fereneze. My course as a junior. Not played there since about 1985.
How is it these days?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, remember you saying that Ken.
Quite a few changes to tees,practise areas,new swing room-with all the bells and whistles-,new short game area,new practise putting green (bloody huge),new pathways throughout the course,lots of topographical changes,some new bunkering,overall result (thanks to Kevin and crew-new greenkeeper=the Wednesday early a.m. volunteers doing gardening/topiary works,powerwashing rockeries and fencing repairs all lead to a place you may not quite recognise but would I'm sure you would enjoy playing....anytime you fancy/bring a mate!
All this thanks to a very forward /positive/business minded committee!
Would you believe some of the 'old guard' want it back the way it was??--knobends!!!


----------



## KenL (May 2, 2021)

Sounds great. My mate's son is a member, got an invite through him but thanks.
When a junior, I eagled the 5th only to lose to my pal who had a hole in one.
In those days Juniors had to play off the ladies tees and were treated like shoot by the adult members.


----------



## toyboy54 (May 2, 2021)

KenL said:



			Sounds great. My mate's son is a member, got an invite through him but thanks.
When a junior, I eagled the 5th only to lose to my pal who had a hole in one.
In those days Juniors had to play off the ladies tees and were treated like shoot by the adult members.
		
Click to expand...

Changed days now Ken, thriving boys and GIRLS section with coaching, on course playing lessons/team games etc,locker rooms( all the way it should be everywhere)
Boy I introduced became Junior champ/Senior champ and is now a pro!
The offer still stands for a game; the more options the better I would have thought(besides,I think I've finally got the hang of my irons-I think?)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 3, 2021)

Well...though down to 10 for much of the game I thought Celtic were pretty poor yesterday...unfortunately raising expectations in the St Johnstone camp that Saints might think of more than one point being achievable next weekend at Parkhead...saving the bother of beating Livi last game of season to get 5th place.  

And an observation given the shenanigans at OT yesterday and ’it’s all about money’...5th place in the SPL would be valuable to St Johnstone as team ending in 5th place gets about £150k more than 6th.  How much were they saying Pogba might be getting a week - £400k I think.  5th place in SPL wins about £1.6m - that’s a month wage for Pogba.  Insane.


----------



## KenL (May 3, 2021)

The money paid to top footballers is absolutely sickening.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 9, 2021)

Well played Hibs yesterday in a good game with Dundee United.
Another good first half today in the second semi final.......not much in it, both Saintees and St Mirren have had a couple of good chances.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 9, 2021)

Well deserved win today for St Johnstone


----------



## toyboy54 (May 9, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Well deserved win today for St Johnstone 

Click to expand...

Agreed..Well deserved,,,but there you go! Hope it's going to be a good final!


----------



## williamalex1 (May 9, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Agreed..Well deserved,,,but there you go! Hope it's going to be a good final!
		
Click to expand...

Ironically both goals down to a Rangers loan player 
PM sent  re your seniors open


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 10, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Ironically both goals down to a Rangers loan player 
PM sent  re your seniors open

Click to expand...

Lot more to Super Saintees than a decent loan player that clearly Davidson knows how to make best use of 😘 Superb win today.  Got a fair few Buddies friends who will be disappointed this evening but hey...St Johnstone now on for a cup double.  An exemplar for what can be achieved with minimal money but decent stewardship and management.  A highly disciplined performance - yet again - with great team spirit, togetherness and no small level of skill.  Both goals were excellent and would grace any game.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 10, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Lot more to Super Saintees than a decent loan player that clearly Davidson knows how to make best use of 😘 Superb win today.  Got a fair few Buddies friends who will be disappointed this evening but hey...St Johnstone now on for a cup double.  An exemplar for what can be achieved with minimal money but decent stewardship and management.  A highly disciplined performance - yet again - with great team spirit, togetherness and no small level of skill.  Both goals were excellent and would grace any game.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck in the final


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 10, 2021)

Two cracking semi finals with a lot of quality football played.
St Mirren had quite a few chances, two sitters missed by the sub striker who has not scored in two years for Ipswich.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 10, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Two cracking semi finals with a lot of quality football played.
St Mirren had quite a few chances, two sitters missed by the sub striker who has not scored in two years for Ipswich.
		
Click to expand...

The header was poor as he should have got it at least on target...the 6yd box clearance however was just brilliant.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 10, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The header was poor as he should have got it at least on target...the 6yd box clearance however was just brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

How fickle is luck and fame.
An inch angle different on his foot or head and he could have been the hero of the game........supersub scoring two goals after a two year drought.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 10, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			How fickle is luck and fame.
An inch angle different on his foot or head and he could have been the hero of the game........supersub scoring two goals after a two year drought.
		
Click to expand...

Would have brought back painful memories for Chris Iwelumo when wearing the blue of a different team 🙄

And yes - compare and contrast with Middleton...set one up; scored one, and had a Rooney header from another cross brilliantly blocked by the St Mirren goalie. And today lauded.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 15, 2021)

Apparently we are in for a rerun of the ridiculous scenes of a few weeks ago as Rangers fans are having another march from Ibrox to George Square. Police response so far has been to encourage businesses popular with the "Irish community" to close for the day, while Glasgow City Council have sent out a tweet asking fans to "please stay away". 

Surely if the authorities have got advance notice of an illegal mass gathering which is likely to end up in drunken violence, they should be putting plans in place to stop it?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 15, 2021)

A point today against Livi sees the Perth Saints in 5th and in Europe for a k/o qualifying game.  But do we rest players ahead of Cup Final next weekend as that takes us into European group games - as well as a staggering (for a club like St Johnstone) cup double...and given four players are isolating as two had +ve tests - though now over week ago...

And given covid situation in Glasgow we play at Hampden next weekend with no crowd...many Saints supporters actually thinking no crowd better than a few hundred.


----------



## toyboy54 (May 15, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Apparently we are in for a rerun of the ridiculous scenes of a few weeks ago as Rangers fans are having another march from Ibrox to George Square. Police response so far has been to encourage businesses popular with the "Irish community" to close for the day, while Glasgow City Council have sent out a tweet asking fans to "please stay away".

Surely if the authorities have got advance notice of an illegal mass gathering which is likely to end up in drunken violence, they should be putting plans in place to stop it?
		
Click to expand...

I can only hope (and pray) that a minority (and their 'hangers ons') do not  bring down the name of the club and the larger majority of 'Real Fans?' by their behaviour,taking alcohol on empty heads,and thinking that somehow they are showing (very much mistakenly) how much the club means to them in what is not only antisocial actions including Covid rule-breaking? and very likely some sort of public disorder offences!
WE should be above this show of machismo, we don't need to prove anything to any others-we've done the business-well, apart from the cups!
Unfortunately, they tarnish us-as do certain sections elsewhere-BUT how do we get rid of ? They seem to be immune to reasoned thought/don't listen to anyone but their own ideas of 'self'/ignore the manager's and players pleas as well as media and Police advice!
Personally I have my own ideas on how to 'show them up' but this action would more than likely be worn as a badge of pride plus I don't see the MODS allowing me to put ny ideas forward!
Anyway,watching the golf so don't know what's going down in Glasgow...but can only hope that sanity prevails?!?


----------



## williamalex1 (May 15, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			I can only hope (and pray) that a minority (and their 'hangers ons') do not  bring down the name of the club and the larger majority of 'Real Fans?' by their behaviour,taking alcohol on empty heads,and thinking that somehow they are showing (very much mistakenly) how much the club means to them in what is not only antisocial actions including Covid rule-breaking? and very likely some sort of public disorder offences!
WE should be above this show of machismo, we don't need to prove anything to any others-we've done the business-well, apart from the cups!
Unfortunately, they tarnish us-as do certain sections elsewhere-BUT how do we get rid of ? They seem to be immune to reasoned thought/don't listen to anyone but their own ideas of 'self'/ignore the manager's and players pleas as well as media and Police advice!
Personally I have my own ideas on how to 'show them up' but this action would more than likely be worn as a badge of pride plus I don't see the MODS allowing me to put ny ideas forward!
Anyway,watching the golf so don't know what's going down in Glasgow...but can only hope that sanity prevails?!?
		
Click to expand...

Agreed,  But TBPH there would've been exactly the same type of celebrations/shenanigans if Celtic had won Terry Munro.
Fingers crossed sanity prevails, FF.


----------



## toyboy54 (May 15, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Agreed,  But TBPH there would've been exactly the same type of celebrations/shenanigans if Celtic had won Terry Munro.
Fingers crossed sanity prevails, FF.
		
Click to expand...

Made 'quiet' reference to this by 'as do certain sections elsewhere'--tried to be subtle by not directly mentioning them, but have to agree with you!
Again though, we really should show more class at/for our club!!


----------



## rudebhoy (May 16, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Agreed,  But TBPH there would've been exactly the same type of celebrations/shenanigans if Celtic had won Terry Munro.
Fingers crossed sanity prevails, FF.
		
Click to expand...

Don't remember anything similar when Celtic clinched 9 in a row and the treble this time last year.

Yesterday ended up exactly as predicted. I genuinely fail to understand why this was allowed to go ahead. Don't the authorities have the power to ban marches during this pandemic particularly when there is a reasonable prospect of drunken violence?


----------



## KenL (May 16, 2021)

What happened in Glasgow yesterday was an absolute joke and rightly condemned.

An indy march is planned next week, let's see if that is allowed to go ahead.


----------



## ger147 (May 16, 2021)

KenL said:



			What happened in Glasgow yesterday was an absolute joke and rightly condemned.

An indy march is planned next week, let's see if that is allowed to go ahead.
		
Click to expand...

Not that I'm a big fan of indy marches but not sure that would end up with the indy supporters all smashed drunk, attacking each other and then turning on the police and having to be cleared from George Sq at 9pm at night.

But IMO none of these marches/protests etc. should be allowed at present.


----------



## smange (May 16, 2021)

The old “we are the peepul” self entitled attitude again wreaking havoc on a city and its innocent people trying to go about their somewhat normal lives at the moment! 

Then we get the “whataboutery” lines thrown out to anyone who begins to listen!

Absolutely disgusting behaviour.....AGAIN

Sectarian bile being spouted by thousands again and again in a city centre yet the Scottish government stand back and let them away with it and the club denies it has a problem! 

Oh and I’m no Celtic fan, far from it but there were no scenes like this for the last 9 years that they won the league and I can be sure of that because had there been the “whataboutery” would have been in full flow this morning


----------



## KenL (May 16, 2021)

Not the club's fault.


----------



## Slab (May 16, 2021)

Shocking pics in the media from Glasgow 

what if SG had announced that if fans turned up in number then he would forfeit the game (or next game for a post match gathering) 

Would the fans listen /abide by the law


----------



## williamalex1 (May 16, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Don't remember anything similar when Celtic clinched 9 in a row and the treble this time last year.

Yesterday ended up exactly as predicted. I genuinely fail to understand why this was allowed to go ahead. Don't the authorities have the power to ban marches during this pandemic particularly when there is a reasonable prospect of drunken violence?
		
Click to expand...

 Aye right this was against Aidrie,  take of your green tinted glasses, both sides have idiots. There's lots more examples on line


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 16, 2021)

KenL said:



			What happened in Glasgow yesterday was an absolute joke and rightly condemned.

An indy march is planned next week, let's see if that is allowed to go ahead.
		
Click to expand...

It wasn’t a joke - it was a complete and utter disgrace.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 16, 2021)

KenL said:



			Not the club's fault.
		
Click to expand...

Knowing what was likely to happen Rangers could have scaled down yesterdays celebrations in the ground...they just encouraged the a-holes gathered outside.  But hey - as already noted - no chance of that with the arrogance that is always on show from the wee arra peepil and their sceptic cousins across the city.

Lets see how St Johnstone and their fans celebrate an astonishing cup double when they win the Scottish Cup next weekend.  And how the Perth police deal with any gathering outside the ground or in the city centre.

And so for starters the point against Livi yesterday sees St Johnstone 5th in the league and playing in Europe later this year.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 16, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Aye right this was against Aidrie,  take of your green tinted glasses, both sides have idiots. There's lots more examples on line
		
Click to expand...

I agree there are idiots on both sides, unfortunately your club seems to have far more of them than the rest of Scottish football combined.

Not sure where you dug that picture up from or what it is supposed to be showing, but I seriously doubt it's thousands of Celtic fans on a pre-planned illegal march during a pandemic which is descending into drunken thuggery. Like it or not, your support has a well-earned reputation for this sort of thing - remember Manchester?

Thank God for St Johnstone, or no doubt last night's events would have had a 3rd rerun after the Scottish Cup Final. 

And as for the club being blameless, interesting video from yesterday showing the players drinking indoors at Ibrox with fans after the game - isn't this still illegal in Scotland?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393819291628228610


----------



## toyboy54 (May 16, 2021)

Slab said:



			Shocking pics in the media from Glasgow

what if SG had announced that if fans turned up in number then he would forfeit the game (or next game for a post match gathering)

Would the fans listen /abide by the law
		
Click to expand...

Interesting suggestion but, would it be workable?..While I agree that something drastic has to be done to sort out these 'so called SUPPORTERS(?)' !
All this 'chip on the shoulder' crap and 'wearrthepeeple' for God's sake-grow up you morons-don't you realise (OR DON'T YOU CARE?) about the damage you're doing and the ammo you're handing to  not just certain factions but bloody everyone,everywhere (had cousin from Maryport/Cumbria call me saying 'see your lot are still at it! And worse, was laughing-humiliating)
Don't know what would sort this, but would be willing to try the forfeiture of games route/any point in large financial penalties for the club/ or those identified,lifted?(probably not this one as could be seen as badge of pride to the warped minds/make them martyrs for some 'only they can identify cause')--I Give In - Head hurts!
Even my next door neighbour has said that her dad (like me was a season ticket man) would be 'turning in his grave' how bloody sad is that?
Still the bright side is that Rudebhoy was up nice and early to pass comment,it's great some take a real interest. Isn't it??
Some good comments from others though!


----------



## Slab (May 16, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Interesting suggestion but, would it be workable?..While I agree that something drastic has to be done to sort out these 'so called SUPPORTERS(?)' !
All this 'chip on the shoulder' crap and 'wearrthepeeple' for God's sake-grow up you morons-don't you realise (OR DON'T YOU CARE?) about the damage you're doing and the ammo you're handing to  not just certain factions but bloody everyone,everywhere (had cousin from Maryport/Cumbria call me saying 'see your lot are still at it! And worse, was laughing-humiliating)
Don't know what would sort this, but would be willing to try the forfeiture of games route/any point in large financial penalties for the club/ or those identified,lifted?(probably not this one as could be seen as badge of pride to the warped minds/make them martyrs for some 'only they can identify cause')--I Give In - Head hurts!
Even my next door neighbour has said that her dad (like me was a season ticket man) would be 'turning in his grave' how bloody sad is that?
Still the bright side is that Rudebhoy was up nice and early to pass comment,it's great some take a real interest. Isn't it??
Some good comments from others though!
		
Click to expand...

 I just think something meaningful must be done to show that football fans (of any team) cannot operate outside the law en-masse. That they cannot ignore instructions from gov, police & their own clubs, with impunity and that there will be ramifications

It was perhaps an opportunity that may not present itself again in a lifetime
If the game is forfeited neither of the two teams would unduly benefit or suffer due to league positions, no third party team would benefit or suffer
No consideration needed to be given for fans in attendance/traveling fans due to covid ban

The only thing at stake was a possible unbeaten league season (which doesn't carry a trophy) and a forfeit would set a serious marker/example against future similar actions


----------



## KenL (May 16, 2021)

No way should the club suffer due to the behaviour of morons.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 16, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Interesting suggestion but, would it be workable?..While I agree that something drastic has to be done to sort out these 'so called SUPPORTERS(?)' !

Still the bright side is that Rudebhoy was up nice and early to pass comment,it's great some take a real interest. Isn't it??
Some good comments from others though!
		
Click to expand...

Strange post - am I not allowed to comment because I'm a Celtic supporter? If you look back to yesterday morning, you will see I predicted exactly what was going to happen and questioned why the authorities were allowing it to go ahead.

I don't take any satisfaction from what unfolded. The march should have been banned, and anyone who tried to take part should have been warned, and if they persisted, arrested, charged, convicted and given 6 months in the jail. That's the only thing that is going to stop this behaviour.

Graham Speirs (respected journalist who was brought up a Rangers fan) sums it up well


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393875284278104067


----------



## rudebhoy (May 16, 2021)

Slab said:



			I just think something meaningful must be done to show that football fans (of any team) cannot operate outside the law en-masse. That they cannot ignore instructions from gov, police & their own clubs, with impunity and that there will be ramifications

It was perhaps an opportunity that may not present itself again in a lifetime
If the game is forfeited neither of the two teams would unduly benefit or suffer due to league positions, no third party team would benefit or suffer
No consideration needed to be given for fans in attendance/traveling fans due to covid ban

The only thing at stake was a possible unbeaten league season (which doesn't carry a trophy) and a forfeit would set a serious marker/example against future similar actions
		
Click to expand...

maybe if the club said that anyone convicted of an offence in relation to the march would be banned from Ibrox, that might have dissuaded a sizeable proportion from turning up?


----------



## Slab (May 16, 2021)

KenL said:



			No way should the club suffer due to the behaviour of morons.
		
Click to expand...

The clubs don't have to suffer, the purpose is to stop fans doing these things


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 16, 2021)

KenL said:



			What happened in Glasgow yesterday was an absolute joke and rightly condemned.

An indy march is planned next week, let's see if that is allowed to go ahead.
		
Click to expand...

I would think that there is very little chance of supporters on an Indy march damaging property or assaulting the public and  police.


----------



## KenL (May 16, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I would think that there is very little chance of supporters on an Indy march damaging property or assaulting the public and  police.
		
Click to expand...

But it is OK to spread covid?


----------



## toyboy54 (May 16, 2021)

Rudebhoy.....Strange post?? In what way? Of course you're allowed,indeed welcome to give us your thoughts, insight  and dare I say 'one plane solution' but I'm thinking that your assumption that banning this march from Ibrox to George Square would work in what way? How would you handle 10K+ morons? Oh, and don't give me the 'holier than thou shit' You have your own factions -but I have to admire how they are staying low/the long game-and enjoying 'South West Side Story' being served on a plate  
Do you seriously think that these (please enter your own expletive) would go "OOps, we're not meant to do that,so we'd better not?- Get real son.
Lock them up? OK-Where? + would'nt be the police you would need, it would be the SAS/SBS with Gurkha backup!
As to banning them from Ibrox-would be interesting to find out how many are season brief holders (which may beg the question of photo-id for future) and how many just came along to join in with trashing us /peoples property/roads/pavements/public areas/fighting the police/assaulting each other(now that bit I don't mind!)
Just spoke to someone connected and the forfeiture of points idea is taking hold in some quarters as one way of re-setting certain perceptions that the lowlifes/knuckledraggers can behave any way they want using our name and colours,BY- and it's a very big BY shaming/ostracising these (again put your own expletive in here), again I'm back to thinking that some would actually revel in the transferred infamy/disgust felt by the rest of us- such is the thought(?) processing ability sadly in use!
I do have a solution,but,Capital Punishment was taken off the statute books many years ago- what about a Russian Gulag or a Chinese re-orientation camp-any thoughts?
Wonder what these folk do for a living-could be some interesting demographics in there?
All this  and I need to find a game for The Bellshill Seniors Open with the lovely Williamalex1 in a couple of weeks--wish i was back drinking


----------



## toyboy54 (May 16, 2021)

Oh, and in case you can't work it out?-Yes I'm hurting (big time )

Thanks Billy will give you a bell probably tomorrow as we may have another body wanting to come along? but will know more soon and speak to check if OK!
Cheers


----------



## williamalex1 (May 16, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Oh, and in case you can't work it out?-Yes I'm hurting (big time )

Thanks Billy will give you a bell probably tomorrow as we may have another body wanting to come along? but will know more soon and speak to check if OK!
Cheers
		
Click to expand...

OK, Kimosabe


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 17, 2021)

Just watched video footage of the mess that Rangers fans made in Glasgow City Centre and their violence against the police.  Words that would get me banned barely describe my thoughts - and as usual weak and weaselly words of condemnation come out of Ibrox about the behaviour of a ‘small’ minority. I read that there were an estimated 15,000 involved - and that is a LARGE minority.  They are despicable.  And the video of Rangers players at a post match party singing their songs of hatred and bigotry 😟

I do try and support Rangers when representing Scottish football in Europe...but so often that club and its supporters make that extremely difficult.  And of course their supporters will say that they don’t care whether not they have any such support wider than their own - because they and nobody else are the people...oh yes.


----------



## 4LEX (May 17, 2021)

Shameful behaviour. Rangers fans appear to have been celebrating every week for about 2 months, it looks utterly small time and embarrassing for a big club to celebrate a title so much. I much prefer the blue side of Glasgow to the green but lighting up buildings in Dubai is actually laughable. The same level as Spurs bringing out a DVD about beating Arsenal 5-1 a few years ago.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 17, 2021)

Difficult to know how to stop this.
Police playing it canny and 'escorting' the mob whilst taking loads of camera evidence for later prosecutions. [I quite like that softly softly approach]
SFA and League hamstruck as they are not responsible for fans actions outside of the football arena. 
Government cannot get involved due to FIFA state interference rules.
Local Authority may be able to act in banning spectators or closing stadium. [how likely is that]
Rangers fans and club seem to think that they are fireproof, that has to stop.
UEFA could lead the way with a ban.......worked pretty well for Liverpool. [can they do that for a domestic league.]


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 17, 2021)

Usual suspect on Facebook defending anything the Rangers' fans did and at one point, comparing their actions to a protest by Palestinian supporters in Glasgow claiming it was all right if they did it too.


----------



## toyboy54 (May 17, 2021)

[QUOTE="SwingsitlikeHogan, post: 2352480, member: 16449" 

I do try and support Rangers when representing Scottish football in Europe...but so often that club and its supporters make that extremely difficult.  And of course their supporters will say that they don’t care whether not they have any such support wider than their own - because they and nobody else are the people...oh yes.[/QUOTE]

Are you being deliberately obtuse or just a bit dim/innocent?
How many times does it need to be said..."THESE MORONS ARE NOT repeat NOT FANS!!
They may (in some perverted way ) think they are in that they put on our colours and (ab)use our name to fulfil some 'primeval?' need to prove themselves as real badassess? I really don't know the WHY...do you/anyone??   As for the anti-Catholic bile/hatred? Why? What are they afraid of? Leave the past in the bloody past
The redtops up here are having a field day ...and rightly (even Keith Jackson )-condemning the lack of action from Ibrox-must admit the red mist came down when catching the headline, but, on reading the full article (in the Daily Ranger) he makes some very valid points as to how board/management/players but more especially their 'absolute joke of' PR Dept. could be putting out the specific messages that 'Not in our name / We don't want you/We don't need you/ When you are identified-named YOU'RE BARRED FOR LIFE!!
WTF are they scared of--losing some ticket money and merchandise sales?---GROW A PAIR !!!!
Sermon over!


----------



## toyboy54 (May 17, 2021)

Doon...Your 6th line-Shove it???


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 17, 2021)

4LEX said:



			Shameful behaviour. Rangers fans appear to have been celebrating every week for about 2 months, it looks utterly small time and embarrassing for a big club to celebrate a title so much. I much prefer the blue side of Glasgow to the green but lighting up buildings in Dubai is actually laughable. The same level as Spurs bringing out a DVD about beating Arsenal 5-1 a few years ago.
		
Click to expand...

Well don't forget it is actually their first title ...... they were only formed a few years ago


----------



## rudebhoy (May 17, 2021)

Putting aside what the players and staff may or may not have been singing, the drinking, dancing and singing indoors is a flagrant breach of covid regulations facilitated by the club. Surely some action has to be taken about that?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 18, 2021)

Are you being deliberately obtuse or just a bit dim/innocent?
How many times does it need to be said..."THESE MORONS ARE NOT repeat NOT FANS!!
They may (in some perverted way ) think they are in that they put on our colours and (ab)use our name to fulfil some 'primeval?' need to prove themselves as real badassess? I really don't know the WHY...do you/anyone??   As for the anti-Catholic bile/hatred? Why? What are they afraid of? Leave the past in the bloody past
The redtops up here are having a field day ...and rightly (even Keith Jackson )-condemning the lack of action from Ibrox-must admit the red mist came down when catching the headline, but, on reading the full article (in the Daily Ranger) he makes some very valid points as to how board/management/players but more especially their 'absolute joke of' PR Dept. could be putting out the specific messages that 'Not in our name / We don't want you/We don't need you/ When you are identified-named YOU'RE BARRED FOR LIFE!!
WTF are they scared of--losing some ticket money and merchandise sales?---GROW A PAIR !!!!
Sermon over!
		
Click to expand...

They are associated with a club about which there is much I struggle with.  Through their recent behaviour they amplify these things, and so I struggle to give my support to the team that they profess to follow - a team I would actually wish to do well beyond the confines of Scotland. 

Why should I wish for anything that gives any satisfaction to such individuals that shame our country.  If it were simply a small minority then that would make it easier, but they are many, and whilst the majority might publically express their dismay and rejection of the actions, behaviour and songs - I suspect that for too many, inside, the feeling is not one of utter dismay and abhorrence  - but rather an albeit perhaps rather guilty wish that they too could be joining in the celebrations and singing.


----------



## toyboy54 (May 18, 2021)

BTW...I'm not PARANOID.......BUT,when this episode is over..


SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			They are associated with a club about which there is much I struggle with.  Through their recent behaviour they amplify these things, and so I struggle to give my support to the team that they profess to follow - a team I would actually wish to do well beyond the confines of Scotland.

Why should I wish for anything that gives any satisfaction to such individuals that shame our country.  If it were simply a small minority then that would make it easier, but they are many, and whilst the majority might publically express their dismay and rejection of the actions, behaviour and songs - I suspect that for too many, inside, the feeling is not one of utter dismay and abhorrence  - but rather an albeit perhaps rather guilty wish that they too could be joining in the celebrations and singing.
		
Click to expand...

Are you being serious? You suspect that for too many...not dismay and abhorrence...guilty(?) wish  to join in-what?-trashing Glasgow?...celebrations and singing-what?-songs of bile and hate?
It's very true ( and sadly so ) that this sizeable faction ( not a 'small' minority as per Ibrox PR deniers) have been damaging us for many years-and being allowed to with the silent assent of not only the various boards/management, but also the SFA/LEAGUE and Holyrood!
It's so good though that for someone like yourself to have so much help in being able to wield that HUGE ROD across our backs, because we're ALL GUILTY AREN'T WE??
Here's an idea for you-- St.Johnstone (and every other team in Scotland DO NOT ALLOW ANY RANGERS (bona fide AND alleged) FANS INTO THEIR GROUNDS NEXT SEASON-subject to i.d. verification being sorted out for ALL home support??  Yeah, can just see YOUR chairman -and all the others going for that (NOT)!!
Ach, I think I'll just give in to all the righteous on here as I'm really trying to defend the (unfortunately) indefensible----Jeez, I HATE backing away-maybe another day,maybe another day!!!


----------



## ger147 (May 19, 2021)

Is it any wonder I'm looking into moving somewhere else to live? Another shining moment of pride for the west of Scotland...

BBC News - Police probe car fire at home of Celtic chief executive Peter Lawwell

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-57170516


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 19, 2021)

Shhhhhh ...............I quite like the look of the Scotland Euro squad.
Very youthful apart from the goalies.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 19, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			BTW...I'm not PARANOID.......BUT,when this episode is over..


Are you being serious? You suspect that for too many...not dismay and abhorrence...guilty(?) wish  to join in-what?-trashing Glasgow?...celebrations and singing-what?-songs of bile and hate?
It's very true ( and sadly so ) that this sizeable faction ( not a 'small' minority as per Ibrox PR deniers) have been damaging us for many years-and being allowed to with the silent assent of not only the various boards/management, but also the SFA/LEAGUE and Holyrood!
It's so good though that for someone like yourself to have so much help in being able to wield that HUGE ROD across our backs, because we're ALL GUILTY AREN'T WE??
Here's an idea for you-- St.Johnstone (and every other team in Scotland DO NOT ALLOW ANY RANGERS (bona fide AND alleged) FANS INTO THEIR GROUNDS NEXT SEASON-subject to i.d. verification being sorted out for ALL home support??  Yeah, can just see YOUR chairman -and all the others going for that (NOT)!!
Ach, I think I'll just give in to all the righteous on here as I'm really trying to defend the (unfortunately) indefensible----Jeez, I HATE backing away-maybe another day,maybe another day!!!
		
Click to expand...

We need visible and vocal demonstrations of some sort by the many decent Rangers fans appalled by the bigotry of many of their number and the vacillation of their club around that bigotry.  We need that majority to utterly reject the  behaviour and demand that the club bans all those involved in the illegal gatherings and violence.

But I am afraid that sadly I just don’t see that happening in any sustainable way.  The club and much of its support thrives off what has grown since 1874 and it is poisonous.  The decent supporters know that, but it is as if they are ok to put up with the behaviour and glorifying of the past, and I don’t know why.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 19, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Shhhhhh ...............I quite like the look of the Scotland Euro squad.
Very youthful apart from the goalies.
		
Click to expand...

Billy Gilmour named in squad...good stuff...


----------



## rudebhoy (May 20, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Is it any wonder I'm looking into moving somewhere else to live? Another shining moment of pride for the west of Scotland...

BBC News - Police probe car fire at home of Celtic chief executive Peter Lawwell

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-57170516

Click to expand...


not necessarily football-related. 5 very similar attacks in the area in the last 3 days, the other victims appear to have nothing to do with football.

https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/glasgow-cops-probe-five-brutal-24145665


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 20, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			not necessarily football-related. 5 very similar attacks in the area in the last 3 days, the other victims appear to have nothing to do with football.

https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/glasgow-cops-probe-five-brutal-24145665

Click to expand...

I have been told that the attack was nothing to do with football.
More business/political related.


----------



## toyboy54 (May 20, 2021)

Funny that-one of the mates in the Polis-said defo not Rangers related-thank God for that!
Was nice of Rudebhoy to point this out in a purely totally fair/unbiased way!
Thought of pointing out the non-footie line, but am at the stage of 'effit'-can I really be bothered with all this hassle??
So glad that we are not ALL GUILTY -well nearly all-(ring any bells SILH)


----------



## smange (May 20, 2021)

So it’s a just small minority of Rangers fans who actually aren’t real fans that peddle the bigotry? 

How come when this small minority start their bigoted songs at a match (which apparently they don’t actually go to as they not real fans) they aren’t then immediately drowned out by the real fans who actually go to games singing actual football related songs? Whenever I’ve watched a Rangers match on tele all I hear is how 50,000 or so are “the Billy boys” or other sectarian chants for the majority of the 90 minutes! 

Very much like your club, you have your head firmly buried in the sand and living in denial of what is and always has been a part of your clubs DNA


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 20, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Funny that-one of the mates in the Polis-said defo not Rangers related-thank God for that!
Was nice of Rudebhoy to point this out in a purely totally fair/unbiased way!
Thought of pointing out the non-footie line, but am at the stage of 'effit'-can I really be bothered with all this hassle??
So glad that we are not ALL GUILTY -well nearly all-(ring any bells SILH)
		
Click to expand...

I know very well that most Rangers fans are decent...I don’t understand why they do not DEMAND that the club really takes a grip on the minority and if the club does not act then they withdraw their support.


----------



## toyboy54 (May 20, 2021)

Very much like your club, you have your head firmly buried in the sand and living in denial of what is and always has been a part of your clubs DNA[/QUOTE]

Love your last line-question for you though!?  Where have I ever given the impression (or even seem to be) of being supportive of these morons or even the clubs' tacit acceptance/blind eye to the shameful behaviour said to carried out in MY name??
Suggest you have a read over my posts on this before you condemn me!
If I don't get a hand delivered written apology to my abode-'Blue Heaven', 1690 Orange Walk, (Just along from IBROX)--delivered by 12th July--then I'll have to challenge you to a game of winner takes all dominoes (with a pack of Srixon Soft Feel as the prize--Hows about that then Sherlock??) !! So there!
Oh,(just to throw some petrol on the fire and keep the morally righteous going?happy/ ) have also been told that THAT VIDEO-you know the one-is being closely examined-VERY closely- as suspicions grow about the validity and timing (of release) of said video-been told a couple of discrepancies are being looked at??!!..Will need to wait and see about this (to bugger SMANGEs allegations about me-I'm praying that it's a frame up but if not then the stake goes up a pint of 'the black stuff as well )
Peace and love to all


----------



## toyboy54 (May 20, 2021)

Oh, nearly forgot-old age-SMANGE,fancy coming over to a game?? My guest+ promise to behave/not sing anything upsetting (-Danny Bh0y -geddit?)
Love,, ME---bring your clubs!!
Not am OLD FIRM game though-tickets are gold and in demand from acquaintances/business chums/Castlemilk crew!!


----------



## smange (May 21, 2021)

I never said you were ever supportive of these “morons” as you call them! 

But you did say they were in a minority and you did say they were not real fans, they just attach themselves to the club! 

What I’m saying is if they are the minority and they aren’t real fans then why is it when Rangers are playing that 90% (I’m being kind there as it’s probably nearer 99%) of the songs coming from Rangers “supporters” have sectarian connotations? 

And if indeed it’s a minority and the vast majority want nothing to do with it why does the majority allow it to happen and blacken the name of the club? 

Oh and thanks for the invite to a game but when I’m ever over home there’s only one team I’m interested in going to see so seeing as The Pars failed in this seasons promotion bid that invite might need to wait a year or two


----------



## williamalex1 (May 21, 2021)

smange said:



			I never said you were ever supportive of these “morons” as you call them!

But you did say they were in a minority and you did say they were not real fans, they just attach themselves to the club!

What I’m saying is if they are the minority and they aren’t real fans then why is it when Rangers are playing that 90% (I’m being kind there as it’s probably nearer 99%) of the songs coming from Rangers “supporters” have sectarian connotations?

And if indeed it’s a minority and the vast majority want nothing to do with it why does the majority allow it to happen and blacken the name of the club?

Oh and thanks for the invite to a game but when I’m ever over home there’s only one team I’m interested in going to see so seeing as The Pars failed in this seasons promotion bid that invite might need to wait a year or two
		
Click to expand...

Both sides of the old firm have idiots, same bile comes from the Ibrox so called loyalists.  Try sitting near the Jungle at Parkhead or visit some of Celtic pubs in the Gallowgate area where they blast out Irish Rebel songs and fly IRA flags.
Don't tar and feather everyone the same.


----------



## smange (May 21, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Both sides of the old firm have idiots, same bile comes from the Ibrox so called loyalists.  Try sitting near the Jungle at Parkhead or visit some of Celtic pubs in the Gallowgate area where they blast out Irish Rebel songs and fly IRA flags.
Don't tar and feather everyone the same.
		
Click to expand...

Nobody did tar everyone the same! 

The conversation was about Rangers and what has gone on recently so there was no need to bring the bad element of the Celtic support into it! 

But seeing as you started the typical “whataboutery” that an old firm fan will turn to as a last resort I’m going to reply with.....what about the last 9 years that Celtic won the league? There were none of the scenes that have been witnessed in last couple of weeks in Glasgow! 

I’m a born and bred Dunfermline Athletic fan who, in years gone by, travelled the length and breadth of Scotland following them and I can say I have no love or even liking for either half of the old firm so trust me I have no leanings to either half! 

Oh and my wife is from and I have lived in Derry or Londonderry depending on your political leanings so trust me I need no introduction to what goes on.

As I said previously it’s the denial that it’s actually the majority of both supports that indulge in sectarianism that annoys me and the fact that both clubs just can’t (or won’t) admit it!


----------



## williamalex1 (May 21, 2021)

smange said:



			Nobody did tar everyone the same!

The conversation was about Rangers and what has gone on recently so there was no need to bring the bad element of the Celtic support into it!

But seeing as you started the typical “whataboutery” that an old firm fan will turn to as a last resort I’m going to reply with.....what about the last 9 years that Celtic won the league? There were none of the scenes that have been witnessed in last couple of weeks in Glasgow!

I’m a born and bred Dunfermline Athletic fan who, in years gone by, travelled the length and breadth of Scotland following them and I can say I have no love or even liking for either half of the old firm so trust me I have no leanings to either half!

Oh and my wife is from and I have lived in Derry or Londonderry depending on your political leanings so trust me I need no introduction to what goes on.

As I said previously it’s the denial that it’s actually the majority of both supports that indulge in sectarianism that annoys me and the fact that both clubs just can’t (or won’t) admit it!
		
Click to expand...

We'll have to agree to differ on the majority of both supports bit. 
ALL clubs not just the old firm,  should study media pictures to identify and get rid of these morons.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 22, 2021)

Well done the Saintees......two Cup wins in 3 months.
Better team/ tactics won.


----------



## casuk (May 22, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Well done the Saintees......two Cup wins in 3 months.
Better team/ tactics won.
		
Click to expand...

And why that manager didn't get manager of the year is a joke, the only contender for me


----------



## KenL (May 22, 2021)

casuk said:



			And why that manager didn't get manager of the year is a joke, the only contender for me
		
Click to expand...

Because winning the league is what really matters. 😉


----------



## KenL (May 22, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Well done the Saintees......two Cup wins in 3 months.
Better team/ tactics won.
		
Click to expand...

Superb that a "wee" team like St.J won two cups. 👏👏👏


----------



## casuk (May 22, 2021)

KenL said:



			Superb that a "wee" team like St.J won two cups. 👏👏👏
		
Click to expand...

Aye you'd think the manager would deserve some type of reward, you know for managing a wee team too two cups


----------



## williamalex1 (May 22, 2021)

casuk said:



			Aye you'd think the manager would deserve some type of reward, you know for managing a wee team too two cups
		
Click to expand...

The next Rangers manager mibbie .
Well done and well deserved St Johnstone, a lot of clubs could learn from them. Callum did a grand job and should be rewarded


----------



## toyboy54 (May 22, 2021)

KenL...think that we could be a bit more magnanimous here  ( you know, set some sort of example ( is S. G. on here?) and split the award between both of them-and to hell with the pen-pushers at the SFA  & SPL -(they do sod all for the game anyway )! ....S.G. should just come out and say that although winning the SPL is the standard etc., what an achievement it's been for Callum Davidson -in his 1st full year in management it's been to guide his club to not 1 but 2 cup finals AND winning both and that he thinks that it's only fair that this Manager of the Year Trophy should be shared!!!!
Setting a precedent?? Good!! Let's get on the front foot here-show that we care about all ( hmm, may be pushing that a bit)-and are big enough to say so!
Bring it on!.........................................Oh, and SMANGE--maybe a cup game ?-stop hiding !


----------



## toyboy54 (May 22, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			The next Rangers manager mibbie .
Well done and well deserved St Johnstone, a lot of clubs could learn from them. Callum did a grand job and should be rewarded 

Click to expand...

That could be a really good call Billy, 'cos we know S.G's destination after serving his apprenticeship -a la Souness!


----------



## toyboy54 (May 22, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			That could be a really good call Billy, 'cos we know S.G's destination after serving his apprenticeship -a la Souness!
		
Click to expand...

Great minds Billy, Great minds!!
P.S.....how's the game going? And how's W.P. doing-We're chomping at the bit here and have also entered Barassie Seniors and Old Ranfurly -4 or 6 of us going to each!!
(God help them when we all land-kitchens -and bar will be emptied!)


----------



## KenL (May 22, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			The next Rangers manager mibbie .
Well done and well deserved St Johnstone, a lot of clubs could learn from them. Callum did a grand job and should be rewarded 

Click to expand...

His reward is to have guided his team to 2 cups.
The freedom of the city of Perth would be fitting.


----------



## toyboy54 (May 22, 2021)

KenL-Is that me put back in my place then? Fair comment though,but still think WE need to go the (don't want to say attack or offensive- in case taken out of context) but would be good PR?...............No clues from the inside -yet- as to thinking about getting 'feel-good back?!?


----------



## KenL (May 22, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			KenL-Is that me put back in my place then? Fair comment though,but still think WE need to go the (don't want to say attack or offensive- in case taken out of context) but would be good PR?...............No clues from the inside -yet- as to thinking about getting 'feel-good back?!?

Click to expand...

Speak English please. 😉


----------



## toyboy54 (May 22, 2021)

KenL said:



			Speak English please. 😉
		
Click to expand...

You're  A clever guy...think you know about the initiative  and setting it!?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 23, 2021)

Well, well, well, well, well...a diddy team from a small provincial city wins the cup double in Scotland.  Super Saintees are now the second most successful team in Scotland this century.  Who’d have guessed.  Fabulous and unreal.

As many observers of Scottish football are saying...quite possibly, if not probably, the greatest achievement by a Scottish club...ever.  Those who know little of Scottish football and the likes of teams such as St Johnstone when faced with the OF and the teams of the major Scottish cities, might not understand why...but yes...it is so.

Obviously more than great for St Johnstone supporters, but to all supporters of the 40 of 42 Scottish clubs.  Not _that_ long ago StJ were scraping the bottom of Div2.  Keep the Faith.  

Now what we need is Callum Davidson writing the next UK entry for Eurovision and David Wotherspoon and Shaun Booth duetting...Eurovision sorted.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 23, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			KenL...think that we could be a bit more magnanimous here  ( you know, set some sort of example ( is S. G. on here?) and split the award between both of them-and to hell with the pen-pushers at the SFA  & SPL -(they do sod all for the game anyway )! ....S.G. should just come out and say that although winning the SPL is the standard etc., what an achievement it's been for Callum Davidson -in his 1st full year in management it's been to guide his club to not 1 but 2 cup finals AND winning both and that he thinks that it's only fair that this Manager of the Year Trophy should be shared!!!!
Setting a precedent?? Good!! Let's get on the front foot here-show that we care about all ( hmm, may be pushing that a bit)-and are big enough to say so!
Bring it on!.........................................Oh, and SMANGE--maybe a cup game ?-stop hiding !
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant post sir.  Doubt it’ll happen though.


----------



## davidy233 (May 23, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Now what we need is Callum Davidson writing the next UK entry for Eurovision and David Wotherspoon and Shaun Booth duetting...Eurovision sorted.
		
Click to expand...

Who is Shaun Booth?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 23, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Who is Shaun Booth?
		
Click to expand...

Haha...Callum Booth...but I didn’t mean him...🙄 Shaun Rooney of course...see what happens when you are still in shock over what your football team has just done...


----------



## GGTTH (May 24, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			We'll have to agree to differ on the majority of both supports bit.
ALL clubs not just the old firm,  should study media pictures to identify and get rid of these morons.
		
Click to expand...

I've never heard sectarianism from any fans apart from Rangers fans. And even then, playing the whataboutery card about your bigoted cousins doesn't wash. The topic for discussion was Rangers fans.

I remember 25,000 or so at Hampden telling Alan Stubbs to cheer up because he was a 'sad f b'. Cheer up he did 

 I've been to Ibrox in the away end loads of times and heard 50,000 sing sectarian chants/songs. I've heard it on the TV at away grounds and Ibrox, I see it rampant on social media, I've heard it in the street or the pub.

It's never a minority, it's the majority. Any football fan outwith the confines of Ibrox will tell you that.

Let's not paint it as an minority please.


----------



## GGTTH (May 24, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Well, well, well, well, well...a diddy team from a small provincial city wins the cup double in Scotland.  Super Saintees are now the second most successful team in Scotland this century.  Who’d have guessed.  Fabulous and unreal.

As many observers of Scottish football are saying...quite possibly, if not probably, the greatest achievement by a Scottish club...ever.  Those who know little of Scottish football and the likes of teams such as St Johnstone when faced with the OF and the teams of the major Scottish cities, might not understand why...but yes...it is so.

Obviously more than great for St Johnstone supporters, but to all supporters of the 40 of 42 Scottish clubs.  Not _that_ long ago StJ were scraping the bottom of Div2.  Keep the Faith. 

Now what we need is Callum Davidson writing the next UK entry for Eurovision and David Wotherspoon and Shaun Booth duetting...Eurovision sorted.
		
Click to expand...


Well done St. Johnstone. No bitterness from me. Cup double is amazing and I doubt we will ever see it again in our lifetimes in Scotland outside of the usual two. It could’ve been Hibs if the club didn’t have a bottle merchant for a manager.

What a season you've had.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 24, 2021)

GGTTH said:



			I've never heard sectarianism from any fans apart from Rangers fans. And even then, playing the whataboutery card about your bigoted cousins doesn't wash. The topic for discussion was Rangers fans.

I remember 25,000 or so at Hampden telling Alan Stubbs to cheer up because he was a 'sad f b'. I've been to Ibrox in the away end loads of times and heard 50,000 sing sectarian chants/songs. I've heard it on the TV at away grounds and Ibrox, I see it rampant on social media, I've heard it in the street or the pub.

It's never a minority, it's the majority. Any football fan outwith the confines of Ibrox will tell you that.

Let's not paint it as an minority please.
		
Click to expand...

One positive development over the last week is what seems to be a concerted effort by those in power to drop the catch-all "sectarian" tag and to call it what it is - anti-Catholic bigotry.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 24, 2021)

Another Hearts team in the League now.
Well done Barry Ferguson's Kelty.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 24, 2021)

OOPs ....That's Barry Ferguson off then.
And John Hughes
And Jim Duffy
And Mickey Mellon
And Kilmarnock.
Whits goin oan.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 25, 2021)

No matter.  The SFA view (as voiced by Ian Maxwell) is that the chaos that started outside Ibrox with 15,000 gathering prior to marching to George Square waving Union Jacks and Rangers flags and singing Rangers songs of support and catholic hatred was nothing to do with the football club, nothing the club could have done, and therefore no sanctions will be imposed - or even considered - by the SFA.

Just a similar sort of fearful and deluded denial we hear from Republican senators and congressmen that the 6th Jan storming of the US Capitol was nothing to do with Trump.  Indeed according to one representative many if not most individuals inside the Capitol building were tourists...oh yes.  Tourists...just like those friendly Glaswegians having fun and a bit of gay badinage and ribaldry in George Square...tourists from Govan...🤔 🤣


----------



## rudebhoy (May 25, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			No matter.  The SFA view (as voiced by Ian Maxwell) is that the chaos that started outside Ibrox with 15,000 gathering prior to marching to George Square waving Union Jacks and Rangers flags and singing Rangers songs of support and catholic hatred was nothing to do with the football club, nothing the club could have done, and therefore no sanctions will be imposed - or even considered - by the SFA.

Just a similar sort of fearful and deluded denial we hear from Republican senators and congressmen that the 6th Jan storming of the US Capitol was nothing to do with Trump.  Indeed according to one representative many if not most individuals inside the Capitol building were tourists...oh yes.  Tourists...just like those friendly Glaswegians having fun and a bit of gay badinage and ribaldry in George Square...tourists from Govan...🤔 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Meanwhile Strathclyde Police have reviewed the video of Rangers players breaking covid rules in an Ibrox function room drinking, dancing (and some apparently singing FTP) and have announced they can find no evidence of criminality. Hmmm.


----------



## KenL (May 25, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Meanwhile Strathclyde Police have reviewed the video of Rangers players breaking covid rules in an Ibrox function room drinking, dancing (and some apparently singing FTP) and have announced they can find no evidence of criminality. Hmmm.
		
Click to expand...

Careful what you say, the club are taking legal action against "certain individuals"
You do know the video was doctored don't you?


----------



## rudebhoy (May 25, 2021)

KenL said:



			Careful what you say, the club are taking legal action against "certain individuals"
You do know the video was doctored don't you?
		
Click to expand...

1. who are they taking action against? I know they have said they are, but no-one has been named and it looks / sounds like empty rhetoric.
2. I know they have claimed it was doctored, but where is the evidence? I've seen a few AV experts say it's genuine. If it has indeed been doctored, then all the club needs to do is release the original which was obviously filmed by a Rangers employee.
3. what about the blatant breaking of covid rules, facilitated by the club?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 25, 2021)

I knew a guy who was a die-hard Celtic fan and so bigoted he would not go into his local village pub if this particular Rangers fan had gotten there first.
His wife bought him a massive tub of 1,000 golf tees with his name on for Christmas one year.  He went and sorted out all the blue and orange ones and burned them.


----------



## KenL (May 25, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			1. who are they taking action against? I know they have said they are, but no-one has been named and it looks / sounds like empty rhetoric.
2. I know they have claimed it was doctored, but where is the evidence? I've seen a few AV experts say it's genuine. If it has indeed been doctored, then all the club needs to do is release the original which was obviously filmed by a Rangers employee.
3. what about the blatant breaking of covid rules, facilitated by the club?
		
Click to expand...

The police with their "av experts" clearly think it is fake as if true they would whip out the new hate crime bill.

The drinking indoor bit "might" not be an issue if it is only the people who work together on a day to day basis and are all regularly tested.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 25, 2021)

£60k...the cost of clean up in George Square.
Perhaps the minority of Rangers supporters will chip in to save Joe Public having to pay.


----------



## casuk (May 25, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			£60k...the cost of clean up in George Square.
Perhaps the minority of Rangers supporters will chip in to save Joe Public having to pay.
		
Click to expand...

Don't hold your breath mate,


----------



## williamalex1 (May 25, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			£60k...the cost of clean up in George Square.
Perhaps the minority of Rangers supporters will chip in to save Joe Public having to pay.
		
Click to expand...

Wow !  £60k to clean up George square, roughly the size of 2 football pitches, I think I'll look for a job as a bin man.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 25, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Wow !  £60k to clean up George square, roughly the size of 2 football pitches, I think I'll look for a job as a bin man.

Click to expand...

Some of that is to repair statues of Queen Victoria and Prince Albert which were vandalised during the "celebrations".

So much for God Save The Queen 🤔


----------



## williamalex1 (May 25, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Some of that is to repair statues of Queen Victoria and Prince Albert which were vandalised during the "celebrations".

So much for God Save The Queen 🤔
		
Click to expand...

It only stated cleaning up , not repairs like replacing the traffic cone .


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 26, 2021)

Malky McKay to Ross County, quite an interesting move.

I heard that the starting 11 players of St Johnstone were all Scottish born.
Not sure if that is true, if it is, that is quite something.

I wonder when the last time any other European football country team won their cup with all home born players.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 26, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Malky McKay to Ross County, quite an interesting move.

I heard that the starting 11 players of St Johnstone were all Scottish born.
Not sure if that is true, if it is, that is quite something.

I wonder when the last time any other European football country team won their cup with all home born players.
		
Click to expand...

Celtic 1967


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 27, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Malky McKay to Ross County, quite an interesting move.

I heard that the starting 11 players of St Johnstone were all Scottish born.
Not sure if that is true, if it is, that is quite something.

I wonder when the last time any other European football country team won their cup with all home born players.
		
Click to expand...

Not just the Scottish Cup, an all Scottish born team played all of this year‘s League Cup Final.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 28, 2021)

Howe turns down Celtic move.
After all the delays that is hardly a surprise.
He seems shy at taking on the big jobs.
I wonder where he will end up, somewhere like Fulham, Swansea or Birmingham I would imagine.


----------



## KenL (May 28, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Howe turns down Celtic move.
After all the delays that is hardly a surprise.
He seems shy at taking on the big jobs.
I wonder where he will end up, somewhere like Fulham, Swansea or Birmingham I would imagine.
		
Click to expand...

A total farce, glad I'm not a Celtic fan.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 3, 2021)

Watched the highlights of the Scots game last night.
Decent game, crazy last minute foul leading to the Holland goal. The Dutch attacker lost his balance and fell backwards into the Scots defender.
Cooper did well, looks like we have found our third central defender.
Happy with the team, we have a bit of strength in depth now.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 3, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Watched the highlights of the Scots game last night.
Decent game, crazy last minute foul leading to the Holland goal. The Dutch attacker lost his balance and fell backwards into the Scots defender.
Cooper did well, looks like we have found our third central defender.
Happy with the team, we have a bit of strength in depth now.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I thought we actually looked half decent, with some threatening attacking play as well as pretty solid defensively.  The ’foul’ for the free kick at the end was a complete nonsense...but I guess part of the learning is where and when you can risk going tight given likelihood of opponent suffering a dose of the ‘dropsies’ in your presence and any propensity a ref might have to awarding such things.


----------



## casuk (Jun 3, 2021)

KenL said:



			A total farce, glad I'm not a Celtic fan.
		
Click to expand...

So are us Celtic fans 🤣


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 3, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Yes I thought we actually looked half decent, with some threatening attacking play as well as pretty solid defensively.  The ’foul’ for the free kick at the end was a complete nonsense...but I guess part of the learning is where and when you can risk going tight given likelihood of opponent suffering a dose of the ‘dropsies’ in your presence and any propensity a ref might have to awarding such things.
		
Click to expand...

I think we have good options in defence and  a threat going forward with, Hendry, Turnbull, Forrest, Patterson, Cooper, Gallagher, Robertson and Tierney.
midfield , Mc Ginn, Christie, Mc Gregor, Gilmour, all look decent.
Keepers  are all decent.
Strikers , Sadly I think we're struggling in this department


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 3, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			I think we have good options in defence and  a threat going forward with, Hendry, Turnbull, Forrest, Patterson, Cooper, Gallagher, Robertson and Tierney.
midfield , Mc Ginn, Christie, Mc Gregor, Gilmour, all look decent.
Keepers  are all decent.
Strikers , Sadly I think we're struggling in this department 

Click to expand...

Che Adams going to be our striking trump card...I hope.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 3, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Che Adams going to be our striking trump card...I hope.
		
Click to expand...

Keep praying Hugh


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 4, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Keep praying Hugh 

Click to expand...

...and to keep Tierney especially injury free.  He was brilliant against NL.  Can’t believe that I am saying a Scottish player was brilliant - well not one I haven’t mentioned in the same breath as St Johnstone 🤪


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 8, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Che Adams going to be our striking trump card...I hope.
		
Click to expand...

Damn it all...hope is springing...it should get back into the cupboard where it belongs.


----------



## KenL (Jun 18, 2021)

Predictions...

Much as I would love Scotland to win tonight I think England are too strong and the defence might not cope with the attack.

3-1 England for me.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 18, 2021)

KenL said:



			Predictions...

Much as I would love Scotland to win tonight I think England are too strong and the defence might not cope with the attack.

3-1 England for me.
		
Click to expand...

Remember 1982 " We Have a Dream " and 1967 . 1-2 after a 99th minute penalty for Scotland


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 18, 2021)

Watching with my g/friends lad...he and his family are fervent England supporters...I am not really looking to this...well I am...but I’m not...Mrs and daughter are both with England - though my Mrs kinda would like Scotland to win as I’ll be miserable when we lose 3-0.  🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 18, 2021)

KenL said:



			Predictions...

Much as I would love Scotland to win tonight I think England are too strong and the defence might not cope with the attack.

3-1 England for me.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure Scotland will even score. Can't see where it will come from 
3-0 for me.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 18, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Not sure Scotland will even score. Can't see where it will come from
3-0 for me.
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget we've got Stones, Mings and Pickford in the team. Any of them are capable of making a howler and giving away a goal.


----------



## KenL (Jun 18, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Don't forget we've got Stones, Mings and Pickford in the team. Any of them are capable of making a howler and giving away a goal.
		
Click to expand...

Did you not see our goalie on Monday? 😱😂


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 18, 2021)

KenL said:



			Did you not see our goalie on Monday? 😱😂
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. That's where at least one of our 3 goals are coming from. I was just suggesting where your 1 goal would come from.


----------



## KenL (Jun 18, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Absolutely. That's where at least one of our 3 goals are coming from. I was just suggesting where your 1 goal would come from. 

Click to expand...

😂


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 18, 2021)

I'm not sure what's more impressive, McGinleys hair or Souness's teeth!!


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 18, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Don't forget we've got Stones, Mings and Pickford in the team. Any of them are capable of making a howler and giving away a goal.
		
Click to expand...

We've got Marshall in midfield.


----------



## KenL (Jun 18, 2021)

Great game and great result for 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿.
All to play for on Tuesday.🤞


----------



## Val (Jun 18, 2021)

Great performance


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 18, 2021)

My English born and bread youngest daughter and family were watching the last England Scotland game.
She never gave any indication of who she was supporting, having lived in Scotland for the last 14 years.
Griffiths scored his wonderful free kick and all four of us jump out of our chairs cheering.
ATTAGIRL.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 18, 2021)

very pleasing result...we actually looked like a half decent football team.  Now Che...Lyndon can win the ball - you just have to take a chance...Tuesday will do.


----------



## HowlingGale (Jun 18, 2021)

We should've won. Great performance. Can't believe I'm disappointed. We're in exactly the same position after two games as we were in Euro 96.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 18, 2021)

HowlingGale said:



			We should've won. Great performance. Can't believe I'm disappointed. We're in exactly the same position after two games as we were in Euro 96.
		
Click to expand...

Prisoner of hope , Flower of Scotland


----------



## HowlingGale (Jun 18, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Prisoner of hope , Flower of Scotland 

Click to expand...

C'mon. Spirits are rising.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 18, 2021)

HowlingGale said:



			C'mon. Spirits are rising.
		
Click to expand...

I always have brandy/ hope, Oh Drew of little faith .
We're due a game sometime soon, I think Dave aka Virtuocity plays at Louden, is that quite near you ?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 21, 2021)

Oh good grief.  Billy Gilmour has apparently tested positive and must isolate for ten days...

I hope not true - and if then who else...


----------



## road2ruin (Jun 21, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Oh good grief.  Billy Gilmour has apparently tested positive and must isolate for ten days...

I hope not true - and if then who else...
		
Click to expand...

Confirmed so will miss the match. Big blow for the Scots.


----------



## KenL (Jun 21, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Oh good grief.  Billy Gilmour has apparently tested positive and must isolate for ten days...

I hope not true - and if then who else...
		
Click to expand...

I cannot believe/understand how he can be the only one.
Also, where did he pick it up?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 21, 2021)

KenL said:



			I cannot believe/understand how he can be the only one.
Also, where did he pick it up?
		
Click to expand...

From Ben Chigwell or Mason Mount...? Though in truth God knows...extremely frustrating for us fans, never mind the worry for Clarke and the rest of the team - and of course a real blow for Gilmour.


----------



## Val (Jun 22, 2021)

KenL said:



			I cannot believe/understand how he can be the only one.
Also, where did he pick it up?
		
Click to expand...

Probably Mount as he was in his back pocket for the game


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 22, 2021)

And so to this evening.  I am hoping that things continue as they did after Armstrong came on for Gilmour in the England game. In my eyes as I peered from behind the sofa - things continued just as well after Gilmour was sub’d  as when he was on.

Go to it lads.🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 22, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And so to this evening.  I am hoping that things continue as they did after Armstrong came on for Gilmour in the England game. In my eyes as I peered from behind the sofa - things continued just as well after Gilmour was sub’d  as when he was on.

Go to it lads.🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿
		
Click to expand...

I'd like to see Forrest, Patterson and Turnbull getting a chance to play at some point tonight , fingers crossed


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 22, 2021)

Armstrong for me as well, although Forrest is said to be getting back to his old self after his injury.
Nice to know we have classy players who can slot in.
Here's hoping.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jun 22, 2021)

Get intae them-let's see some goals boys!!!!
Billie sent you a text re a couple of your club bagtags ( would look really good on my blue and white Ping bag +one each for JJ and JP!!

Just watched Allys ad on TV - great last line!!!!
Please LET IT BE!


----------



## KenL (Jun 22, 2021)

Come on Scotland, and England. 😉


----------



## toyboy54 (Jun 22, 2021)

Cheers Val-but why boo/whistle against Croatia anthem-pathetic, disrespectful and childish!!
How many are inside Hampden tonight?? ( or rather -how many are meant to be inside Hampden)??


----------



## ger147 (Jun 22, 2021)

No complaints. In 3 games we could only manage to score 1 goal, conceded 4 and lost 2 out of 3 games.

Simply not good enough at the moment, especially in the scoring goals department IMO.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jun 22, 2021)

Goodnight and Goodbye-no passport required-yet again!!
A pretty poor display ( anyone says otherwise is kidding themselves )
Val had it right--No plan B/ come to think of it what was plan A??
Given a lesson in how to play the basics- get hold of ball, keep hold of ball, make opponents run around like headless chickens and tire them out,score cracking goals and Voila-'that's how the game should be played--really very simple and a joy to watch!!
Will we learn anything from this??--Very, very doubtful- usual platitudes will be trotted out-You know ,all the crap about effort/proud of the boys/ so unlucky in front of goal/ bladdy, blad, di, blah'
We were out thought, out played and out classed for ( sweary word ) sake-just admit it for heavens sake!!
Good luck to England and Wales- but I'd love to see Croatia go on and on---some real quality left in now, Spain/ France/ Italy all the usual suspects


----------



## KenL (Jun 22, 2021)

ger147 said:



			No complaints. In 3 games we could only manage to score 1 goal, conceded 4 and lost 2 out of 3 games.

Simply not good enough at the moment, especially in the scoring goals department IMO.
		
Click to expand...

But, much improved. Well done Scotland.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 22, 2021)

Decent players creating decent chances but with zero finishers. 

Good effort overall but lost it all in the first game sadly.


----------



## KenL (Jun 22, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			Decent players creating decent chances but with zero finishers.

Good effort overall but lost it all in the first game sadly.
		
Click to expand...

True, but we were never favourites for that game either.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 22, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			Decent players creating decent chances but with zero finishers.

Good effort overall but lost it all in the first game sadly.
		
Click to expand...

This for me as well, we need someone that can put the ball in the back of the net.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 22, 2021)

I had a feeling it would end like this when I started hearing that Modric was perhaps past his best...clearly they had not heard of, or had forgotten about, Cubilas.  Same thing. Stunning killer goal.  No matter - worse things happen at sea and I can now enjoy the rest of the tournament unstressed.


----------



## Val (Jun 22, 2021)

ger147 said:



			No complaints. In 3 games we could only manage to score 1 goal, conceded 4 and lost 2 out of 3 games.

Simply not good enough at the moment, especially in the scoring goals department IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously lacking a striker, rest of the game is tidy. We had enough chances I  every game to win but converted 1


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 22, 2021)

Val said:



			Seriously lacking a striker, rest of the game is tidy. We had enough chances I  every game to win but converted 1
		
Click to expand...

That was it.  Even though not the better of the two teams for most of the match Scotland had plenty of chances this evening.


----------



## Val (Jun 22, 2021)

At the end of the day we were percievex to be the weakest team on the group and results suggest that was true but the gulf kn class between Scotland and the other 3 isn't large at all, we held our own I believe. We must push on from this.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 22, 2021)

Val said:



			At the end of the day we were percievex to be the weakest team on the group and results suggest that was true but the gulf kn class between Scotland and the other 3 isn't large at all, we held our own I believe. We must push on from this.
		
Click to expand...

Coming from the perspective of my ‘own‘ club it will be interesting to see how St Johnstone do against European opposition.  StJ fans think we have at least one really decent young central defender who might not look out of place in a Scotland team - but of course playing for such as StJ his promise has been rather dismissed.  

Point is - I am sure there are others like SOD who - though rather exposed this evening - has shown that he can step up from being a Motherwell journeyman and do a decent job for his country when given the chance.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 22, 2021)

Val said:



			Seriously lacking a striker, rest of the game is tidy. We had enough chances I  every game to win but converted 1
		
Click to expand...

As I suggested in post 1,914 non scoring strikers . Scoring only 1 goal in 3 games is terrible, our defence isn't great either, losing 5 goals in 2 games .
Back to basic tactics and training is required, taught by new thinking minds, not by the same old brigade.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jun 23, 2021)

Val said:



			At the end of the day we were percievex to be the weakest team on the group and results suggest that was true but the gulf kn class between Scotland and the other 3 isn't large at all, we held our own I believe. We must push on from this.
		
Click to expand...

You're kidding right?? We were played off the pitch-lots of endeavour/huffing and puffing/but no end result or initiative-we could'nt keep the ball- see williamalex1 comment re thinking!!

Watching Spain- how to sweep someone aside ( and frighten the hell out of them )-a beautiful arrogance about their play!
Sorry Val-but a change of attitude needed in order to push on-what got us here has to be improved on
So far tonight -plenty of goals- shows just what can be done, if you believe


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 23, 2021)

Quite happy with Steve Clarke and the team.
You can see a change in class and more importantly desire.
Lots of quality young players like Patterson and Hickey waiting in the wings.
The future looks bright, the future looks blue.
We played three teams with better squads who should have beaten us.
Two game were close calls and we lost the way a bit in the third one but still battled hard.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jun 24, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Quite happy with Steve Clarke and the team.
You can see a change in class and more importantly desire.
Lots of quality young players like Patterson and Hickey waiting in the wings.
The future looks bright, the future looks blue.
We played three teams with better squads who should have beaten us.
Two game were close calls and we lost the way a bit in the third one but still battled hard.
		
Click to expand...

EH, WHAT??.....Which 2 games were close calls??..And as for losing our way in the 3rd one--WE WERE PUMPED! End of-take the rosie specs off and be more honest!
Yes, we have lots of young quality players to come through but lets make sure they're not eaten up and spat out  by the system that has ruined so many-along with their own vagrancies
I really want to believe, I really do- but we have to get real--this rebirth aint going to happen tomorrow.
We MAY , repeat MAY get to the world cup, but not only do the Gods need to be smiling on us but we need a change of mindset / grow a few pairs / and throw off some shackles!!
Wish I could drink-sometimes


----------



## Val (Jun 24, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			EH, WHAT??.....Which 2 games were close calls??..And as for losing our way in the 3rd one--WE WERE PUMPED! End of-take the rosie specs off and be more honest!
Yes, we have lots of young quality players to come through but lets make sure they're not eaten up and spat out  by the system that has ruined so many-along with their own vagrancies
I really want to believe, I really do- but we have to get real--this rebirth aint going to happen tomorrow.
We MAY , repeat MAY get to the world cup, but not only do the Gods need to be smiling on us but we need a change of mindset / grow a few pairs / and throw off some shackles!!
Wish I could drink-sometimes

Click to expand...

Croatia beat us easily but the other 2 games had tonnes of positives and we were the better team in both. Our single biggest issue is lack of a goalscorer, I believe had we had Leigh Griffiths there we would have beaten both England and the Czechs.

This Scotland side is decent, far better than I expected and I haven't watched the national side in any earnest for years


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 24, 2021)

Val said:



			Croatia beat us easily but the other 2 games had tonnes of positives and we were the better team in both. Our single biggest issue is lack of a goalscorer, I believe had we had Leigh Griffiths there we would have beaten both England and the Czechs.

This Scotland side is decent, far better than I expected and I haven't watched the national side in any earnest for years
		
Click to expand...

It's sad when a professional footballer like Griffiths is unable to get fit enough for a full 90 mins football for his country or team.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 24, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			EH, WHAT??.....Which 2 games were close calls??..And as for losing our way in the 3rd one--WE WERE PUMPED! End of-take the rosie specs off and be more honest!
Yes, we have lots of young quality players to come through but lets make sure they're not eaten up and spat out  by the system that has ruined so many-along with their own vagrancies
I really want to believe, I really do- but we have to get real--this rebirth aint going to happen tomorrow.
We MAY , repeat MAY get to the world cup, but not only do the Gods need to be smiling on us but we need a change of mindset / grow a few pairs / and throw off some shackles!!
Wish I could drink-sometimes

Click to expand...

Look no further than the gates of Castle Greyskull and their ugly sisters down the road for the system eating up young talent and spitting it out. 
The quest for success has led to some of the best talent being overlooked for overprived foreign players that can't cut it in places like Finland or Israel. 
Too many young talented players have been wooed by the old firm to end up with splinters in their arse instead of developing their talent by actually playing. 
Too many false dawns of talent from either academy now plying their trade in the lower reaches of the pyramid. 

Yes, the SFA is complicit in pretty much all of it from not funding grass roots properly to having too many snouts in the trough. But most of all, they are complicit in indulging the old firm far too much to the detriment of the rest of the Scottish game whether that be club or country level. 

I may have gone off on a bit of a rant there.


----------



## KenL (Jun 24, 2021)

Val said:



			Croatia beat us easily but the other 2 games had tonnes of positives and we were the better team in both. Our single biggest issue is lack of a goalscorer, I believe had we had Leigh Griffiths there we would have beaten both England and the Czechs.

This Scotland side is decent, far better than I expected and I haven't watched the national side in any earnest for years
		
Click to expand...

Scotland were NOT the better team against England.  Look at the stats. England hit the post and should have scored.
England's hardest game was against Scotland, so Scotland should have been better against the other teams.

3 Scotland players are English yet their fans are singing "we f***ing hate England" in London. How must they feel, a total embarrassment and not helping the team.

Edit - plus Dykes is an Australian.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jun 24, 2021)

Val said:



			Croatia beat us easily but the other 2 games had tonnes of positives and we were the better team in both. Our single biggest issue is lack of a goalscorer, I believe had we had Leigh Griffiths there we would have beaten both England and the Czechs.

This Scotland side is decent, far better than I expected and I haven't watched the national side in any earnest for years
		
Click to expand...

O.K.,o.k...Realise I need to calm the jets a bit! Just letting the frustration ( and false expectations ) get to me! Suppose I should also realise that the media can't come out and tell the total truth....you know things like 'we need goals Mr. Clarke..what are you going to do to get us them' etc,. etc.
By the way, we were not the best team against the Czechs,they also pumped us-remember? Against Engerland we played a containing game, and I still don't think we looked like winning that one eitherSo There!
Getting goals is not the biggest issue--it's total belief and conviction,- that 'bring it on-you're going down pal' belief,-'we don't care who you are -you're going down' belief that we need!!
( a lot like my golf game at the moment-easy in practise but come the 'REAL' game then wtf am I doing here??


----------



## KenL (Jun 24, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Look no further than the gates of Castle Greyskull and their ugly sisters down the road for the system eating up young talent and spitting it out.
The quest for success has led to some of the best talent being overlooked for overprived foreign players that can't cut it in places like Finland or Israel.
Too many young talented players have been wooed by the old firm to end up with splinters in their arse instead of developing their talent by actually playing.
Too many false dawns of talent from either academy now plying their trade in the lower reaches of the pyramid.

Yes, the SFA is complicit in pretty much all of it from not funding grass roots properly to having too many snouts in the trough. But most of all, they are complicit in indulging the old firm far too much to the detriment of the rest of the Scottish game whether that be club or country level.

I may have gone off on a bit of a rant there.
		
Click to expand...

That is a joke blaming Rangers and Celtic.  Young players suffer at all clubs in every country. My own nephew at Ross County is a prime example of the broken promises.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jun 24, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Look no further than the gates of Castle Greyskull and their ugly sisters down the road for the system eating up young talent and spitting it out.
The quest for success has led to some of the best talent being overlooked for overprived foreign players that can't cut it in places like Finland or Israel.
Too many young talented players have been wooed by the old firm to end up with splinters in their arse instead of developing their talent by actually playing.
Too many false dawns of talent from either academy now plying their trade in the lower reaches of the pyramid.

Yes, the SFA is complicit in pretty much all of it from not funding grass roots properly to having too many snouts in the trough. But most of all, they are complicit in indulging the old firm far too much to the detriment of the rest of the Scottish game whether that be club or country level.

I may have gone off on a bit of a rant there.
		
Click to expand...

No you haven't.....everything is so true-we need to develop our own.
Anyone ever see kids playing in the streets? football pitches going to shoot because of councils being strapped for cash, no ball games here- the list goes on and on!!


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 24, 2021)

KenL said:



			That is a joke blaming Rangers and Celtic.  Young players suffer at all clubs in every country. My own nephew at Ross County is a prime example of the broken promises.
		
Click to expand...

It will be far less prevalent at the likes of County or my own Dunfemline where they rely on young local talent. Using exceptions to prove rules seems to be the forte of old firm. 

So many good young players of late that were left on the heap in favour of buying success in foreign players. 

Kane Hemmimgs, Barrie MacKay, Scott Allan, to a lesser degree Mackay-Stevens. 

The same cycles played out time and again. 
But I don't expect l less than denials and whitabootery from OF fans. As is your right.


----------



## KenL (Jun 24, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			It will be far less prevalent at the likes of County or my own Dunfemline where they rely on young local talent. Using exceptions to prove rules seems to be the forte of old firm.

So many good young players of late that were left on the heap in favour of buying success in foreign players.

Kane Hemmimgs, Barrie MacKay, Scott Allan, to a lesser degree Mackay-Stevens.

The same cycles played out time and again.
But I don't expect l less than denials and whitabootery from OF fans. As is your right.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they just weren't good enough or professional enough.

The vast majority of kids in Scotland are happy on their phones or their PlayStation.


----------



## KenL (Jun 24, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			It will be far less prevalent at the likes of County or my own Dunfemline where they rely on young local talent. Using exceptions to prove rules seems to be the forte of old firm.

So many good young players of late that were left on the heap in favour of buying success in foreign players.

Kane Hemmimgs, Barrie MacKay, Scott Allan, to a lesser degree Mackay-Stevens.

The same cycles played out time and again.
But I don't expect l less than denials and whitabootery from OF fans. As is your right.
		
Click to expand...

Absolute single fish mate.

That's my comment on your last bit. 🤣


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 24, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Look no further than the gates of Castle Greyskull and their ugly sisters down the road for the system eating up young talent and spitting it out.
The quest for success has led to some of the best talent being overlooked for overprived foreign players that can't cut it in places like Finland or Israel.
Too many young talented players have been wooed by the old firm to end up with splinters in their arse instead of developing their talent by actually playing.
Too many false dawns of talent from either academy now plying their trade in the lower reaches of the pyramid.

Yes, the SFA is complicit in pretty much all of it from not funding grass roots properly to having too many snouts in the trough. But most of all, they are complicit in indulging the old firm far too much to the detriment of the rest of the Scottish game whether that be club or country level.

I may have gone off on a bit of a rant there.
		
Click to expand...

You're quite right to rant, changes need to be made to the grass roots training system.
It's good to have blood guts n determination in a team, but basic ability ball control, dribbling, tactics and awareness will win more games.

Not sure if it's down to either of the old firm , but the old SFA brigade need a good kick up their FA.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jun 24, 2021)

KenL said:



			Maybe they just weren't good enough or professional enough.

The vast majority of kids in Scotland are happy on their phones or their PlayStation.
		
Click to expand...

Points for and against both of you lads.
My comments were aimed at all up here-not specifically the OF (because I favour one-half of them)


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 24, 2021)

KenL said:



			Absolute single fish mate.

That's my comment on your last bit. 🤣
		
Click to expand...

And yet the world still turns.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 24, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			And yet the world still turns.
		
Click to expand...

Cream will still rise to the top no matter how it turns.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 24, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Look no further than the gates of Castle Greyskull and their ugly sisters down the road for the system eating up young talent and spitting it out.
The quest for success has led to some of the best talent being overlooked for overprived foreign players that can't cut it in places like Finland or Israel.
Too many young talented players have been wooed by the old firm to end up with splinters in their arse instead of developing their talent by actually playing.
Too many false dawns of talent from either academy now plying their trade in the lower reaches of the pyramid.

Yes, the SFA is complicit in pretty much all of it from not funding grass roots properly to having too many snouts in the trough. But most of all, they are complicit in indulging the old firm far too much to the detriment of the rest of the Scottish game whether that be club or country level.

I may have gone off on a bit of a rant there.
		
Click to expand...

...and what chance of any player from the most successful team in Scotland this last season (a team 100% Scots born) getting a sniff of a place in the squad...?  None I might suggest, well not until they join one of the ugly sisters or go south of the border - because the most successful team last season is a diddy team 😟


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 24, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Cream will still rise to the top no matter how it turns.

Click to expand...

Unfortunately, so will the scum and floaters...


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 24, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...and what chance of any player from the most successful team in Scotland this last season (a team 100% Scots born) getting a sniff of a place in the squad...?  None I might suggest, well not until they join one of the ugly sisters or go south of the border.  Then all of a sudden...😟
		
Click to expand...

Steven O'Donnell ?


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 24, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Unfortunately, so will the scum and floaters...
		
Click to expand...

Now now, play nice


----------



## KenL (Jun 24, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...and what chance of any player from the most successful team in Scotland this last season (a team 100% Scots born) getting a sniff of a place in the squad...?  None I might suggest, well not until they join one of the ugly sisters or go south of the border - because the most successful team last season is a diddy team 😟
		
Click to expand...

Can we stop with the ugly sister p*sh. Scottish football without the OF would be as pointless as tiddly winks.  Can you imagine the crowds or TV viewing figures. It would be all amateur before long.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 25, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Steven O'Donnell ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I know, and a very few others, but rare.  And Motherwell not the most successful club in Scotland 2020/2021 with a defensive partnership recognised widely as being very competent indeed.  So is Jason Kerr able to step up as SOD has managed?  He may well have really benefited from a squad place, maybe even pushing himself towards the bench if he showed he could make that step up. 

And what a thrill for young StJ football fans, and others in Perth, and encouragement support your local team, to play the game, work hard, get spotted locally and who knows what next.  Because the process at the moment seems pretty blinkered as isn’t (yet) producing what we need as a nation.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 25, 2021)

KenL said:



			Can we stop with the ugly sister p*sh. Scottish football without the OF would be as pointless as tiddly winks.  Can you imagine the crowds or TV viewing figures. It would be all amateur before long.
		
Click to expand...

May well be true but that doesn’t make the OF any more attractive...with Thistle as Cinderella?

Maybe when there is less arrogance, condescension and dismissal of the rest of Scottish football (diddy clubs anyone) from the OF then the Ugly Sisters I am afraid they will remain in my eyes.

But as I have said repeatedly, I will ALWAYS cheer on BOTH of the OF when they are playing in Europe - something that I suggest cannot be said for many supporters of either.  So in the bigger picture I’m really, underneath it all, on their (and your) side.  So fret not - I fully recognise that a successful OF are core to the development and success of the Scottish National team and the wider Scottish football.  As for being the US? better I suppose than the Poisonous Pair 😉😻


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 25, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Look no further than the gates of Castle Greyskull and their ugly sisters down the road for the system eating up young talent and spitting it out.
The quest for success has led to some of the best talent being overlooked for overprived foreign players that can't cut it in places like Finland or Israel.
Too many young talented players have been wooed by the old firm to end up with splinters in their arse instead of developing their talent by actually playing.
Too many false dawns of talent from either academy now plying their trade in the lower reaches of the pyramid.

Yes, the SFA is complicit in pretty much all of it from not funding grass roots properly to having too many snouts in the trough. But most of all, they are complicit in indulging the old firm far too much to the detriment of the rest of the Scottish game whether that be club or country level.

I may have gone off on a bit of a rant there.
		
Click to expand...

Hickey is a good example of that.
Rejected as a Celtic youth, developed by Hearts, sold to Bologna for £4m
Celtic want him back for £3.5m.


----------



## Val (Jun 25, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			It's sad when a professional footballer like Griffiths is unable to get fit enough for a full 90 mins football for his country or team.


Click to expand...

Griffiths has been fit for months


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 25, 2021)

Val said:



			Griffiths has been fit for months
		
Click to expand...

Why then wasn't he pick for Celtic or Scotland ?


----------



## Val (Jun 25, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Why then wasn't he pick for Celtic or Scotland ?
		
Click to expand...

Easy answer, Neil Lennon


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 25, 2021)

Val said:



			Easy answer, Neil Lennon
		
Click to expand...

And Steve Clark or his just own attitude , really sad as he was our best striker not so long ago.


----------



## Val (Jun 25, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			And Steve Clark or his just own attitude , really sad as he was our best striker not so long ago.
		
Click to expand...

Steve Clarke won't pick him if he's getting zero game time


----------



## KenL (Jun 25, 2021)

Val said:



			Steve Clarke won't pick him if he's getting zero game time
		
Click to expand...

Rightly so. Griffiths scored 2 fantastic free kicks. Doesn't do enough work for Clarke perhaps?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 25, 2021)

For those not aware Griffiths is a professor on the football field but the complete opposite off it.
I would give him a wide berth, nothing worse than someone in a team structure being completely unreliable.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 27, 2021)

Val said:



			Griffiths has been fit for months
		
Click to expand...

No he hasn't. I watched just about every Celtic game last season, and he is done. 20 minute cameos is about his limit. The odd game he started, he was knackered after half an hour, he got hooked at half time more than once.

A shame as he was a great player on his day, but he is a total waster who has been stealing a living for the past couple of years. It will be a joke if he gets a new contract this summer.


----------



## Val (Jun 27, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			No he hasn't. I watched just about every Celtic game last season, and he is done. 20 minute cameos is about his limit. The odd game he started, he was knackered after half an hour, he got hooked at half time more than once.

A shame as he was a great player on his day, but he is a total waster who has been stealing a living for the past couple of years. It will be a joke if he gets a new contract this summer.
		
Click to expand...

You haven't read his interview I take it?


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 27, 2021)

Val said:



			You haven't read his interview I take it?
		
Click to expand...

Nope. What did he say?


----------



## Val (Jun 28, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Nope. What did he say?
		
Click to expand...

https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/sport...s/leigh-griffiths-blasts-back-celtic-24378831


----------



## KenL (Jul 1, 2021)

https://www.thescottishsun.co.uk/sp...h-griffiths-celtic-deal-transfer-speculation/


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 14, 2021)

Decent pre-season result for mid-table Championship PNE last night…1-1 away against St Johnstone, though Saints missed a pen and were worth a win.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 14, 2021)

Nine clean sheets in a row for Hearts now with a  friendly v Sunderland on Saturday and then the first league game v Celtic.
Great to see Soutar back to his best after those horrific injuries.


----------



## Slab (Jul 14, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Nine clean sheets in a row for Hearts now.
Pity the first league game is v Celtic.

Click to expand...

Nine for the keeper (Gordon) not the team


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 14, 2021)

Slab said:



			Nine for the keeper (Gordon) not the team
		
Click to expand...

You obviously did not see the defenders goal line clearance in last nights game  stunning.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 14, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Nine clean sheets in a row for Hearts now with a  friendly v Sunderland on Saturday and then the first league game v Celtic.
Great to see Soutar back to his best after those horrific injuries.
		
Click to expand...

I watched Brora Rangers in action last night - just sayin' 

BTW: Hearts have Stirling Albion and Inverness to face before they play Celtic


----------



## KenL (Jul 16, 2021)

Do we need a new 21-22 thread?


----------



## ger147 (Jul 16, 2021)

KenL said:



			Do we need a new 21-22 thread?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure we need one. All the posts will be the same except the ones about St Johnstone winning something, those will never be repeated...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 16, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Not sure we need one. All the posts will be the same except the ones about St Johnstone winning something, those will never be repeated...
		
Click to expand...

maybe not everything…but they will win something…especially were history to repeat itself with the weegie westenders 😻 And such event is not beyond the bounds of possibility.


----------



## ger147 (Jul 16, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			maybe not everything…but they will win something…especially were history to repeat itself with the weegie westenders 😻 And such event is not beyond the bounds of possibility.
		
Click to expand...

They will win something? Has the St Johnstone chairman spent the prize money from the cup wins on premium bonds?

Other than that, it'll be back to normal.  Like the open rota for courses, anything not won by Celtic or Rangers will be won by a different diddy team as St Johnstone have had their turn.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 16, 2021)

ger147 said:



			They will win something? Has the St Johnstone chairman spent the prize money from the cup wins on premium bonds?

Other than that, it'll be back to normal.  Like the open rota for courses, anything not won by Celtic or Rangers will be won by a different *diddy team* as St Johnstone have had their turn.
		
Click to expand...

You're right, normality has resumed


----------



## ger147 (Jul 16, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			You're right, normality has resumed 

Click to expand...

Specifically tailored for the audience.

I have no interest in the fortunes of the football team I followed in my childhood as far too many things about football in general and Scottish football in particular and its impact on my day to day life because of where I live leave a very poor taste in my mouth.


----------



## Val (Jul 16, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Specifically tailored for the audience.

I have no interest in the fortunes of the football team I followed in my childhood as far too many things about football in general and Scottish football in particular and its impact on my day to day life because of where I live leave a very poor taste in my mouth.
		
Click to expand...

Likewise, hence a rugby follower now.


----------



## KenL (Jul 16, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Specifically tailored for the audience.

I have no interest in the fortunes of the football team I followed in my childhood as far too many things about football in general and Scottish football in particular and its impact on my day to day life because of where I live leave a very poor taste in my mouth.
		
Click to expand...

Are things not better these days than they used to be?
I know it is hard to change dinosaurs but I hope that clubs are trying to get across that racism/sectarianism etc is not acceptable.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jul 16, 2021)

KenL said:



			Are things not better these days than they used to be?
I know it is hard to change dinosaurs but I hope that clubs are trying to get across that racism/sectarianism etc is not acceptable.
		
Click to expand...

Just not changing quickly enough-needs to be eradicated/total blight on society
But having said that, what is the answer or procedure needed??


----------



## KenL (Jul 16, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Just not changing quickly enough-needs to be eradicated/total blight on society
But having said that, what is the answer or procedure needed??
		
Click to expand...

I agree, holding the clubs and Scotland back.
No easy answer.


----------



## ger147 (Jul 16, 2021)

KenL said:



			Are things not better these days than they used to be?
I know it is hard to change dinosaurs but I hope that clubs are trying to get across that racism/sectarianism etc is not acceptable.
		
Click to expand...

It's worse than it was 10 years ago. The associated anti-social behaviour leaks more into every day life these days than it did when I was younger.


----------



## KenL (Jul 16, 2021)

ger147 said:



			It's worse than it was 10 years ago. The associated anti-social behaviour leaks more into every day life these days than it did when I was younger.
		
Click to expand...

Disappointing. 😬


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 16, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Specifically tailored for the audience.

I have no interest in the fortunes of the football team I followed in my childhood as far too many things about football in general and Scottish football in particular and its impact on my day to day life because of where I live leave a very poor taste in my mouth.
		
Click to expand...

I've lived in Scotland for a good portion of my life and only very rarely seen any of this stuff - it's very much a Central belt/West of Scotland problem.


----------



## Val (Jul 16, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			I've lived in Scotland for a good portion of my life and only very rarely seen any of this stuff - it's very much a Central belt/West of Scotland problem.
		
Click to expand...

Very much so, my Mrs who is from Aberdeenshire had no idea the depth of the problem in West and Central Scotland


----------



## ger147 (Jul 16, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			I've lived in Scotland for a good portion of my life and only very rarely seen any of this stuff - it's very much a Central belt/West of Scotland problem.
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to retiring, moving to somewhere more civilized is top of my to do list.


----------



## KenL (Jul 16, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Looking forward to retiring, moving to somewhere more civilized is top of my to do list.
		
Click to expand...

England?😂


----------



## ger147 (Jul 16, 2021)

KenL said:



			England?😂
		
Click to expand...

Eh naw!! East Lothian where all the best golf courses are is top of the wish list 👍🏻


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 16, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Eh naw!! East Lothian where all the best golf courses are is top of the wish list 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Nice tenements Gorgie Rd way and apparently Leith Walk is up and coming…ah…hold on…


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 16, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Nice tenements Gorgie Rd way and apparently Leith Walk is up and coming…ah…hold on…
		
Click to expand...

Hardly East Lothian


----------



## ger147 (Jul 16, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Hardly East Lothian
		
Click to expand...

He lives in Surrey and hasn't lived up here since Arthur Montford was a prefect.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 17, 2021)

I do know where East Lothian is…and I do know where Leith Walk and Georgie Rd are.  As it happens my Mrs really likes Haddington…and we have friends just a few years ago moved there from Guildford.


----------



## Val (Jul 17, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Eh naw!! East Lothian where all the best golf courses are is top of the wish list 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Retire to North Berwick, 👍

For me it'll be Perthshire I reckon.


----------



## KenL (Jul 17, 2021)

Val said:



			Retire to North Berwick, 👍

For me it'll be Perthshire I reckon.
		
Click to expand...

Too busy these days.

Haddington is East Lothian.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 17, 2021)

KenL said:



			Too busy these days.

Haddington is East Lothian.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed it is.  And not far from North Berwick and Gullane - though as @Val I could see us in Aberfeldy or Dunkeld as my mum’s from that part of the world and I love the countryside and courses.  And being a St Johnstone supporter…😻


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 17, 2021)

Go further out to Dunbar, the town seems to be picking up after years in the doldrums.
The villages from Prestonpans to North Berwick are becoming very busy, large scale home building plans for all of them.

Mind you I shall be selling a wee hoose in Gullane shortly so perhaps they are still great places to live.
It's value has gone up 12% in a year.


----------



## Val (Jul 17, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Indeed it is.  And not far from North Berwick and Gullane - though as @Val I could see us in Aberfeldy or Dunkeld as my mum’s from that part of the world and I love the countryside and courses.  And being a St Johnstone supporter…😻
		
Click to expand...

Love Aberfeldy, cracking little town. Been there twice this year for long weekends.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 19, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			You're right, normality has resumed 

Click to expand...

…yet the double cup winning team of last season find out today which of Galatasary, PSV Eindhoven, Slavia Prague or Rapid Vienna it will play in Europe.  Not bad opposition for a diddy team.  COYS. 😍👍


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 21, 2021)

Jambos through to the knockout stages........10 clean sheets now [not including meaningless friendlies of course] 

Celtic goalie, goodness me what a bomb scare he is.
Weird game, awful first 20 mins, Celtic then completely dominate and should have scored 3 in a 10 minute spell.
Stupid sending off then hanging on for a draw.


----------



## KenL (Jul 28, 2021)

Celtic out of Champions League.  Drop to Europa.
I'm a Rangers fan but really wanted both teams to progress.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jul 28, 2021)

KenL said:



			Celtic out of Champions League.  Drop to Europa.
I'm a Rangers fan but really wanted both teams to progress.
		
Click to expand...

So much agree!!


----------



## toyboy54 (Jul 28, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Yes, it was a real shame. 

Click to expand...

How you doing girl??
'Tongue in cheek'-slightly??
I meant it when saying bad for them , but also ALL our teams.
Wonder how they'll do in the Europa set up? 
Think there's at least one certain player who does'nt want to be there...and he's French-any others or just niaive?


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 28, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Yes, it was a real shame. 

Click to expand...

Aye, they better get the security fencing back up around Parkhead pronto


----------



## KenL (Jul 28, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			How you doing girl??
'Tongue in cheek'-slightly??
I meant it when saying bad for them , but also ALL our teams.
Wonder how they'll do in the Europa set up? 
Think there's at least one certain player who does'nt want to be there...and he's French-any others or just niaive?
		
Click to expand...

They still need to qualify for the league stage of Europa I think.


----------



## KenL (Jul 28, 2021)

I thought Edouard didn't look interested for most of last season either.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jul 28, 2021)

KenL said:



			I thought Edouard didn't look interested for most of last season either.
		
Click to expand...

Agree totally, but that sort of display does not get you the big money move-does it??
Listened to the press conference and boy,,,,thought he stuck it to the board about NOT getting people in-must have some contract to go off like that!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 28, 2021)

Well that’s Saints got Galatasary on the 10th August.  Not bad opposition for a ‘diddy’ team. Here’s hoping that the Scottish Gov OK a decent attendance.


----------



## KenL (Jul 29, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Well that’s Saints got Galatasary on the 10th August.  Not bad opposition for a ‘diddy’ team. Here’s hoping that the Scottish Gov OK a decent attendance.
		
Click to expand...

Nice. Should be fine for the crowd. I think there are about 20 000 at Ibrox on Saturday.👍


----------



## Slab (Jul 29, 2021)

KenL said:



			Nice. Should be fine for the crowd. I think there are about 20 000 at Ibrox on Saturday.👍
		
Click to expand...

20k Fans might be there whether they're allowed or not


----------



## KenL (Jul 29, 2021)

Slab said:



			20k Fans might be there whether they're allowed or not 

Click to expand...

I just hope the 25k or so season ticket holders who don't get a ticket are not outside the ground or at George Square. 😲


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 29, 2021)

Reduced to playing an 18 and 21 year old center back pairing shows how weak the squad is.
The new Ossie manager has serious re building to do.


----------



## chico (Jul 29, 2021)

I think that is the worst defence Celtic have fielded in a competitive game in living memory. A lot of rebuilding to do.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jul 31, 2021)

At last-season has kicked off / folk in stadium / great goal to go One up!
R.I.P.-Ally Dawson-one of the good guys


----------



## KenL (Jul 31, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			At last-season has kicked off / folk in stadium / great goal to go One up!
R.I.P.-Ally Dawson-one of the good guys
		
Click to expand...

Saw Ally Dawson plenty times at Ibrox.  Great player and professional. 
I was shocked that he passed, far too young.
RIP


----------



## toyboy54 (Jul 31, 2021)

Oh, WOW.!!
From being a bit slow and humdrum to scoring an absolute belter!!
Wonder how Hearts will do tonight


----------



## KenL (Jul 31, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Oh, WOW.!!
From being a bit slow and humdrum to scoring an absolute belter!!
Wonder how Hearts will do tonight

Click to expand...

Hopefully well, they got a raw deal when relegated.
Who are they playing? 😂


----------



## toyboy54 (Jul 31, 2021)

KenL said:



			Hopefully well, they got a raw deal when relegated.
Who are they playing? 😂
		
Click to expand...

KenL...You're so right, both them and Thistle were well shafted by the pen pushers at Hampden ( as Falkirk have been also )!
As to 'Who are they playing?'....Pretty sure they've been drawn against one of the 'diddy' teams from Europe knock-outs


----------



## KenL (Jul 31, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			KenL...You're so right, both them and Thistle were well shafted by the pen pushers at Hampden ( as Falkirk have been also )!
As to 'Who are they playing?'....Pretty sure they've been drawn against one of the 'diddy' teams from Europe knock-outs

Click to expand...

😂🤣😂


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 31, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Oh, WOW.!!
From being a bit slow and humdrum to scoring an absolute belter!!
Wonder how Hearts will do tonight

Click to expand...

I think they will win 2-1


----------



## toyboy54 (Jul 31, 2021)

Oh, dear, dear, dear.
That's my night ruined now


----------



## chico (Jul 31, 2021)

It's like watching the same game over and over with Celtic just now. Far to easy to score against and need far too many chances to score. 
Think several new players will arrive before the end of August but the way its going this season could be a struggle.


----------



## KenL (Jul 31, 2021)

How much is Edouard worth these days?


----------



## ger147 (Jul 31, 2021)

KenL said:



			How much is Edouard worth these days?
		
Click to expand...

£395 and a Calibri lighter (it's refillable)...


----------



## chico (Jul 31, 2021)

KenL said:



			How much is Edouard worth these days?
		
Click to expand...

Whatever it is it seems to be going down by the minute. Just one of the many failures of the present board.


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 1, 2021)

KenL.....
Trust the golf will be as good on the 21st-sorry you can't make it-but another time eh??


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 3, 2021)

I'll bet Celtic are regretting letting this guy go.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/football/58049240


----------



## KenL (Aug 3, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I'll bet Celtic are regretting letting this guy go.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/football/58049240

Click to expand...

Indeed.  Plus,they should have spent the cash to keep Fraser Foster - fantastic keeper.


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 3, 2021)

KenL said:



			Indeed.  Plus,they should have spent the cash to keep Fraser Foster - fantastic keeper.
		
Click to expand...

They tried. He said no. The fact he was on 70k a week at Southampton may have had something to do with that.


----------



## KenL (Aug 3, 2021)

@rudebhoy . Assuming you are a Celtic fan. What are your thoughts on the start to the season for Celtic?


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 3, 2021)

KenL said:



@rudebhoy . Assuming you are a Celtic fan. What are your thoughts on the start to the season for Celtic?
		
Click to expand...

Pretty shambolic. New manager a massive risk, he talks a good game but has zero experience of managing outside Australia and Japan. That said, if they were going to get him, it should have happened months ago.

Glad to see we are finally making some signings but again, far too late. Assuming Hart and Mccarthy sign this week, we still need 2 decent full backs, another CB and a couple of decent strikers.


----------



## Slab (Aug 3, 2021)

Genuine question but if the price to pay for the trophy haul/domination in recent years meant celtic fans had to accept a couple of fallow years with zero trophies, would you take that?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 3, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Reduced to playing an 18 and 21 year old center back pairing shows how weak the squad is.
The new Ossie manager has serious re building to do.
		
Click to expand...

..and if they come looking to buy any two of Kerr, Gordon and McCart I hope we tell them where to shove their offer…unless of course it’s £20m for the pair.


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 3, 2021)

Slab said:



			Genuine question but if the price to pay for the trophy haul/domination in recent years meant celtic fans had to accept a couple of fallow years with zero trophies, would you take that?
		
Click to expand...

Not at this point, but if you had asked me 11 years ago would I take 9 years of total domination and 2 years of winning nothing, I would have bitten your hand off


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 3, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Pretty shambolic. New manager a massive risk, he talks a good game but has zero experience of managing outside Australia and Japan. That said, if they were going to get him, it should have happened months ago.

Glad to see we are finally making some signings but again, far too late. Assuming Hart and Mccarthy sign this week, we still need 2 decent full backs, another CB and a couple of decent strikers.
		
Click to expand...

Don't take it the wrong way, but whilst I agree with you...I would be sitting down with all playing staff and asking" right-who doesn't want to be here? Because If that's the case,then you either play your way INTO a move OR I'll dump you into training with the lowest team we have ( and I'll be on your case every day-you are NOT going to take the piss out of this club and fans-It's my way OR I'll break you!!-DO NOT EFF ME ABOUT )
You may be looking at virtually a whole new team??..............But I do wish your mob reasonably well this season


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 3, 2021)

Not our best game in Europe tonight BUT all to play for at Ibrox--this is not over yet by any means
Thank you STEVE DAVIS


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 3, 2021)

Just a _bit_ nervous about Galatasary away leg tomorrow. Their fans can’t believe that the total wage bill for our 46 player squad was only £1.5m last year - with our highest paid player being Glenn Middleton…though whether Saints paid his £3200/week I very much doubt.  In fact we won’t have.

They can’t imagine losing to us…though some of their fans accept that Scottish teams are tough…but I fear a tanking …. Fingers crossed that the game is still alive after tomorrow.


----------



## KenL (Aug 3, 2021)

Will be keeping my fingers and toes crossed for St.J tomorrow. 🤞


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 4, 2021)

Hart and McCarthy seem like a couple of sensible singings for Celtic, if they can cope with the pace of Scottish Football


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 4, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Hart and McCarthy seem like a couple of sensible singings for Celtic, if they can cope with the pace of Scottish Football

Click to expand...

Hart has been shot for a few years now. I'm sure it is a nice pay day for him but I don't see that as a positive move for Celtic or their wage bill. McCarthy is a good player, that is a smart bit of business. All opinions of course.


----------



## chico (Aug 4, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Hart has been shot for a few years now. I'm sure it is a nice pay day for him but I don't see that as a positive move for Celtic or their wage bill. McCarthy is a good player, that is a smart bit of business. All opinions of course.
		
Click to expand...

Hart might be shot but you obviously haven't seen the keepers at the club just now. A cardboard cut out of Joe Hart would be a step up.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 4, 2021)

chico said:



			Hart might be shot but you obviously haven't seen the keepers at the club just now. A cardboard cut out of Joe Hart would be a step up.
		
Click to expand...



That's a shame. A younger Joe Hart would have been an asset and justifiable but the version now is a pale imitation. I think it is lazy scouting that they could not have picked up someone better or cheaper.


----------



## chico (Aug 4, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:





That's a shame. A younger Joe Hart would have been an asset and justifiable but the version now is a pale imitation. I think it is lazy scouting that they could not have picked up someone better or cheaper.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with the lazy scouting bit, managed to pay £5 million for a keeper that is not good at anything. Would be hard pushed to give him a free I reckon.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 4, 2021)

chico said:



			Agree with the lazy scouting bit, managed to pay £5 million for a keeper that is not good at anything. Would be hard pushed to give him a free I reckon.
		
Click to expand...

.........whilst at the same time letting Craig Gordon go.

Talented young goalie, Ross Doohan off to play on loan for Tranmere, It's all a bit bonkers.


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 5, 2021)

Don't think Joe Hart inspired any confidence tonight, plus that defence look scared of the ball-didn't see any sign of anyone shouting for the ball to get it and play out of trouble.
Thought it was quite a nervy performance..........BUT 4 goals is good in anyone's language, just a pity they gave away 2 soft ones!
Should be enough to see them through at home eh??

Wonder if Lennon let Gordon go OR was it the bean counters??
Whoever it was is an idiot ( being v. v. polite there ). Sorry meant to say tosser- got confused
Now want good result from St. Johnstone


----------



## chico (Aug 5, 2021)

Still looks like the defence couldn't keep weans oot a close but I'm sure more players will be coming in. Ajeti must be useless in training cause he isn't getting a look in.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 5, 2021)

Well never in my wildest dreams as a wee lad would I ever have imagined…St Johnstone well worth their 1-1 draw away to Galatasaray.  For a life long supporter of a ‘diddy’ Scottish team this is stuff above and beyond.  Back to McDiarmid Park next week and hopefully maybe 5,000 allowed in…can’t wait.  Just brilliant.

And if any team wants Ali McCann - £3m please.  Awesome he was tonight.

Note…back in early 70s SJ beat Hamburg and more recently (well in last 20yrs or so) drew with a really good Monaco team.  Just in case anyone thinks that tonight was a one-off fluke 😍

ps…how could I forget about Rosenberg … anyway … 🤷‍♂️🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## chico (Aug 5, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Well never in my wildest dreams as a wee lad would I ever have imagined…St Johnstone well worth their 1-1 draw away to Galatasaray.  For a life long supporter of a ‘diddy’ Scottish team this is stuff above and beyond.  Back to McDiarmid Park next week and hopefully maybe 5,000
		
Click to expand...

Great result tonight. Hopefully finish the job in Perth.


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 7, 2021)

Great game, right result for United! 
Played really well as a team\1
\sore one for us


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 7, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Great game, right result for United!
Played really well as a team\1
\sore one for us
		
Click to expand...

Good one for the rest of us though.
Ended a superb run by Rangers.
Rangers and Celtic both losing in the first couple of weeks, is this a start of a new era.


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 7, 2021)

dft: Long,long, way to go yet!
But good to see-And may gee up other teams


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 7, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			dft: Long,long, way to go yet!
But good to see-And may gee up other teams
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chico (Aug 7, 2021)

That was a surprise result today. I didn't think Rangers would lose so early in the season. League might be the most interesting in years.


----------



## Slab (Aug 8, 2021)

Lot of covid cases kicking around... 

I say call the league now!


----------



## ger147 (Aug 8, 2021)

Celtic are above Rangers in the league and Hibs would be champions instead of Hearts so feel free to call it now if you like 👍🏻


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 8, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Celtic are above Rangers in the league and Hibs would be champions instead of Hearts so feel free to call it now if you like 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Spoilsport!


----------



## KenL (Aug 8, 2021)

That new Celtic manager will be a hero now.
Thought there was a protest planned today too. 😂


----------



## ger147 (Aug 8, 2021)

KenL said:



			That new Celtic manager will be a hero now.
Thought there was a protest planned today too. 😂
		
Click to expand...

It was cancelled at the same time as the latest Rangers fans march to George Sq 👍🏻


----------



## KenL (Aug 8, 2021)

ger147 said:



			It was cancelled at the same time as the latest Rangers fans march to George Sq 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

???


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 8, 2021)

That Japanese lad that Celtic have signed looks like he will be some player.
They are saying he could have had 6 goals today.


----------



## chico (Aug 8, 2021)

Clicked going forward today for Celtic. Defence not tested, still to weak I think. Furuhashi could have had six no problem.seems to time his runs to perfection. Early days but could be a player.


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 10, 2021)

Rangers living a charmed life thanks to a dodgy ref ( seems to be on our side...McGregor should be off and no way was the Swedish boy a sending off-absolutely not!!
Still we'll take it any day--makes a change decisions going our way
NEED SOME GOALS - good to see Morelos on the sheet


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 10, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Rangers living a charmed life thanks to a dodgy ref ( seems to be on our side...McGregor should be off and no way was the Swedish boy a sending off-absolutely not!!
Still we'll take it any day--makes a change decisions going our way
NEED SOME GOALS - good to see Morelos on the sheet

Click to expand...

Seemingly the rule  re handling outside the box changed. 
 2 yellow cards and he's off , yippee.


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 10, 2021)

Billie...this is amateur hour!..
Pro footballers??
Bloody disgraceful-my old BB team could score against this mob--actually making Cellik defence look bloody watertight
Don't know where their heads are-just look a shambles!!
This is a sore one/A REALLY SORE ONE--so far!
We need something to happen and get the heads back up.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 10, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Billie...this is amateur hour!..
Pro footballers??
Bloody disgraceful-my old BB team could score against this mob--actually making Cellik defence look bloody watertight
Don't know where their heads are-just look a shambles!!
This is a sore one/A REALLY SORE ONE--so far!
We need something to happen and get the heads back up.
		
Click to expand...

It's prepare for your Europa League qualifier time I'm afraid, failing that you can apply to join the European Pub Teams League that Celtic are trying to get set up. According to reports the Dog & Truncheon in Reykjavik and the Red Lion in Amsterdam have already signed up...


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 10, 2021)

ger147 said:



			It's prepare for your Europa League qualifier time I'm afraid, failing that you can apply to join the European Pub Teams League that Celtic are trying to get set up. According to reports the Dog & Truncheon in Reykjavik and the Red Lion in Amsterdam have already signed up...
		
Click to expand...

Probably bump into you at a few of the games then!!


----------



## ger147 (Aug 10, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Probably bump into you at a few of the games then!!
		
Click to expand...

No chance of catching me anywhere near a football stadium these days, but the Dog 'n' Truncheon in Reykjavik is an excellent pub if you're ever in town.


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 10, 2021)

ger147 said:



			No chance of catching me anywhere near a football stadium these days, but the Dog 'n' Truncheon in Reykjavik is an excellent pub if you're ever in town.
		
Click to expand...

Can't afford to drink in there
But a dreadful 2nd half- some serious backside kicking needed in there!


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 10, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Can't afford to drink in there
But a dreadful 2nd half- some serious backside kicking needed in there!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed 2nd half was terrible, I'm dreading the 1st Old firm game against the Kamikaze Karate kids


----------



## ger147 (Aug 10, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Agreed 2nd half was terrible, I'm dreading the 1st Old firm game against the Kamikaze Karate kids 

Click to expand...

Rangers are still favourites for the 1st OF game as I think 2 of Celtic's new signings have a homer to do fitting a new kitchen that weekend.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 10, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Rangers are still favourites for the 1st OF game as I think 2 of Celtic's new signings have a homer to do fitting a new kitchen that weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Ah! ok  uAso. 
How's things mate ? long time no see


----------



## ger147 (Aug 10, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Ah! ok  uAso. 
How's things mate ? long time no see
		
Click to expand...

Fine, altho getting seriously bored of staring at the livingroom wall. I really enjoy the extra hours at home and no travelling but the whole working from home thing makes for a rather dull life when everything else is shut. But fingers crossed we're finally starting to come out the other side of all of this pish from the last 18 months.

How's the back? You able to play 18 holes again?


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 10, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Ah! ok  uAso. 
How's things mate ? long time no see
		
Click to expand...

Logging off as away to greet into my Horlicks


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 10, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Logging off as away to greet into my Horlicks
		
Click to expand...

 Toyboy54 , williamalex 1 was replying to Ger147


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 10, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Fine, altho getting seriously bored of staring at the livingroom wall. I really enjoy the extra hours at home and no travelling but the whole working from home thing makes for a rather dull life when everything else is shut. But fingers crossed we're finally starting to come out the other side of all of this pish from the last 18 months.

How's the back? You able to play 18 holes again?
		
Click to expand...

 Sadly It's still giving me gyp, I've not been playing 18 holes without a buggy, but have to play 18 twice in the next couple of weeks. Our club pairs comp and our invitation both without a buggy, fortunately there's a beer tent bar on the course . 
Hope to catch up soon, how about a mini meet at your gaff again, with buggies


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 10, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Billie...this is amateur hour!..
Pro footballers??
Bloody disgraceful-my old BB team could score against this mob--actually making Cellik defence look bloody watertight
Don't know where their heads are-just look a shambles!!
This is a sore one/A REALLY SORE ONE--so far!
We need something to happen and get the heads back up.
		
Click to expand...

Who's Billie ?


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 11, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Who's Billie ?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry boss-was having a bad night...Will a few beers assuage your hurt feelings?
Hope your back improves for the comps you've got coming up!
Catch up with you later?!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 11, 2021)

One of my local Rangers fan club is convinced Rangers will get gubbed by Malmo tomorrow night and is ardent that ‘Tavernier is a liability‘ - or words to that effect that would gain me an infraction. I hope both Rangers and Celtic win, though my understanding is that Scotland’s coefficient would likely be better served if both failed but had runs in a lower level European comp. 

As for St Johnstone - well looks like we’re going to have a full house against Gala tomorrow night (10,700 less UEFA Red Zone front rows).  Great gesture from club is that all ST holders don‘t have to pay - for Saints that’s about 3000 £25s.  Getting nervous,  as this is quite possibly the most important game in the club’s history given the income that can follow a bit of a run.

One of my Rangers mates suggested St Johnstone could be on the brink of becoming a present day Dundee Utd of Jim MacLean days.  Now there‘s a thought.  And a nice wee run in Europe would certainly set us on such a trajectory. Wishful thinking I fear.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 11, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			One of my local Rangers fan club is convinced Rangers will get gubbed by Malmo tomorrow night and is ardent that ‘Tavernier is a liability‘ - or words to that effect that would gain me an infraction. I hope both Rangers and Celtic win, though my understanding is that Scotland’s coefficient would likely be better served if both failed but had runs in a lower level European comp. 

As for St Johnstone - well looks like we’re going to have a full house against Gala tomorrow night (10,700 less UEFA Red Zone front rows).  Great gesture from club is that all ST holders don‘t have to pay - for Saints that’s about 3000 £25s.  Getting nervous,  as this is quite possibly the most important game in the club’s history given the income that can follow a bit of a run.

One of my Rangers mates suggested St Johnstone could be on the brink of becoming a present day Dundee Utd of Jim MacLean days.  Now there‘s a thought.  And a nice wee run in Europe would certainly set us on such a trajectory. Wishful thinking I fear.
		
Click to expand...

Rangers played yesterday...🙈🙈


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 11, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Rangers played yesterday...🙈🙈
		
Click to expand...

Ger147...Rangers got GUBBED yesterday!!


----------



## ger147 (Aug 11, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Ger147...Rangers got GUBBED yesterday!!


Click to expand...

It could be worse, at least you don't think St Johnstone are gonna win the league.

For his next trick, he's gonna predict last Saturday's lottery numbers...🙈🙈


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 11, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Painful start to the season for Rangers. Last season felt like they were over-achieving somewhat but didn't see this coming. Oh well!
		
Click to expand...

The  worst thing is that I really don't think Gerrard might not know the answer to this slump-but it certainly cannot go on!
Jeez...my golf is better than their playing---and that's saying something


----------



## KenL (Aug 11, 2021)

It'll be fine.🤞😂


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 11, 2021)

KenL said:



			It'll be fine.🤞😂
		
Click to expand...

What??....My golf??


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 11, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Rangers played yesterday...🙈🙈
		
Click to expand...

Ah…just shows how much attention I pay to the exploits of the OF.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 11, 2021)

ger147 said:



			It could be worse, at least you don't think St Johnstone are gonna win the league.

For his next trick, he's gonna predict last Saturday's lottery numbers...🙈🙈
		
Click to expand...

How did Tavernier play?


----------



## ger147 (Aug 11, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			How did Tavernier play?
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea, I didn't watch the game.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 11, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Ah…just shows how much attention I pay to the exploits of the OF.
		
Click to expand...

It's understandable that a St Johnstone fan wouldn't realise that CL qualifiers are on a Tue or a Wed.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 11, 2021)

ger147 said:



			It's understandable that a St Johnstone fan wouldn't realise that CL qualifiers are on a Tue or a Wed.
		
Click to expand...

Well…you never know…seems like supporters of the OF don’t have to worry about booking out too many Tues and Weds to watch their CL matches.


----------



## smange (Aug 11, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			The  worst thing is that I really don't think Gerrard might not know the answer to this slump-but it certainly cannot go on!
Jeez...my golf is better than their playing---and that's saying something

Click to expand...

It’s ok you have us on Friday night at Castle Greyskull

After our miserable start to the season I’m expecting a sound pumping and will be avoiding my tv on Friday night!!

COYP!


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 11, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Well…you never know…seems like supporters of the OF don’t have to worry about booking out too many Tues and Weds to watch their CL matches.
		
Click to expand...

ooh,..soo catttyy!!!


----------



## ger147 (Aug 11, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			ooh,..soo catttyy!!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm still waiting for the prediction of last Saturday's Lotto numbers...


----------



## ger147 (Aug 11, 2021)

smange said:



			It’s ok you have us on Friday night at Castle Greyskull

After our miserable start to the season I’m expecting a sound pumping and will be avoiding my tv on Friday night!!

COYP!
		
Click to expand...

I hate Friday night football. The joy of being the extremely poor distant cousins of the billionaires next door...


----------



## chico (Aug 11, 2021)

ger147 said:



			I hate Friday night football. The joy of being the extremely poor distant cousins of the billionaires next door...
		
Click to expand...

I quite like the Friday night football, if its a win. I always think it makes the weekend feel longer.


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 12, 2021)

Well. the dreams semi-ended tonight for Saints and The Hibbies while Cellik and Aberdeen done well in moving on!
Watched the St. Johnstone game and ultimately they were beaten by a much smarter and slicker team..1
aS FOR hIBS, i really thought that they would have been ok in Rieka(?) .Hate that place-the hospital is such a shoothole-bad experience
Good for Aberdeen though


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 13, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Well. the dreams semi-ended tonight for Saints and The Hibbies while Cellik and Aberdeen done well in moving on!
Watched the St. Johnstone game and ultimately they were beaten by a much smarter and slicker team..1
aS FOR hIBS, i really thought that they would have been ok in Rieka(?) .Hate that place-the hospital is such a shoothole-bad experience
Good for Aberdeen though

Click to expand...

All in all a decent effort by Saints, a ‘diddy‘ team run on a shoe-string with few pretentions of glory or great expectations.

But not all done in Europe for them this season as they drop into the next layer of competition.  Plus with Middleton on loan from Rangers and the 22yr old Finnish international Vertainen joining, Saints will definitely be stronger…👍😇


----------



## Slab (Aug 13, 2021)

So does that mean 4 Scottish teams with Euro ties decided so far *all 4 lost*... and *three *are still in European comps?

Its like one of the races where all participants get a certificate and a choc bar... even if they fall in their first stride


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 13, 2021)

If you look at the top of the SPFL it looks like the old order has finally been restored.
Hibs 
Aberdeen
Hearts 
Rangers
Celtic
Dundee United.

All the diddy clubs below them


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 13, 2021)

Dundee United were excellent against Rangers, if they can maintain that standard they'll be hard to beat. 
Rangers have their own problems especially with Celtic starting to look the part again  .
Should be an interesting season


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 13, 2021)

I sense Hearts are going to get a good gubbing tomorrow.
Some of those new Celtic players look a bit special and the manager seems to know how to build a team.


----------



## Slab (Aug 13, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I sense Hearts are going to get a good gubbing tomorrow.
Some of those new Celtic players look a bit special and the manager seems to know how to build a team.
		
Click to expand...

🤣
With supporters like you they don't need opposition fans much! 

Oh BTW, the game's on Sunday


----------



## smange (Aug 14, 2021)

As expected a pumping at Ibrox last night and the only saving grace was that Rangers stayed in first gear all night otherwise it could have been double figures!

Absolutely shambolic performance from The Pars and after our manager claiming we were going for the championship this season we look more like a team heading to the first division! I don’t like calling for managers heads after a few games but his tactics have been horrendous so far and the team look clueless yet he remains as arrogant as ever! 

COYP!


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 14, 2021)

smange said:



			As expected a pumping at Ibrox last night and the only saving grace was that Rangers stayed in first gear all night otherwise it could have been double figures!

Absolutely shambolic performance from The Pars and after our manager claiming we were going for the championship this season we look more like a team heading to the first division! I don’t like calling for managers heads after a few games but his tactics have been horrendous so far and the team look clueless yet he remains as arrogant as ever!

COYP!
		
Click to expand...

Only seen them a few times on the box last season, but looked to have the basis of a good team?
Only a few games in ( imagine supporting my lot and getting kicked off the big table in Europe + D.U ), give your guy some time-sure he'll come good!!


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 14, 2021)

smange said:



			As expected a pumping at Ibrox last night and the only saving grace was that Rangers stayed in first gear all night otherwise it could have been double figures!

Absolutely shambolic performance from The Pars and after our manager claiming we were going for the championship this season we look more like a team heading to the first division! I don’t like calling for managers heads after a few games but his tactics have been horrendous so far and the team look clueless yet he remains as arrogant as ever!

COYP!
		
Click to expand...

I'll be honest mate, I have no idea who thought he was any sort of upgrade. 

Did he not get Alloa relegated? That the caliber we are after? Was going to get to a few games this year but seriously thinking I can make better use of my Saturdays


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 14, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Dundee United were excellent against Rangers, if they can maintain that standard they'll be hard to beat.
Rangers have their own problems especially with Celtic starting to look the part again  .
Should be an interesting season 

Click to expand...

Well it looks like United couldn't  up their game for a Diddy team..


----------



## smange (Aug 14, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			I'll be honest mate, I have no idea who thought he was any sort of upgrade. 

Did he not get Alloa relegated? That the caliber we are after? Was going to get to a few games this year but seriously thinking I can make better use of my Saturdays
		
Click to expand...

Yes, got Alloa relegated then comes into East End bragging about what his CV would look like if he felt the need to write one!! 

Already looking like his arrogance is getting in the way of getting the best out of what on paper looks a decent championship side with his insistence on sticking to a formation that’s clearly not working, playing players out of position to suit that formation and sticking with defenders who are making basic mistakes in every match whilst an internationalist is sitting on the bench!

Don’t like to say it this early in a season but I think if the wee team beat us this week his jacket has to be on a shoogly peg!


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 14, 2021)

OOOPS.....Looks like I've made a misjudgement as to his abilities but certainly not didn't allow for his ego


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 15, 2021)

Regarding Rangers stance against Cazoo sponsoring the League.
Surely the simple solution is for Rangers nor to receive any prizemoney.
Win Win.


----------



## Slab (Aug 15, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Regarding Rangers stance against Cazoo sponsoring the League.
Surely the simple solution is for Rangers nor to receive any prizemoney.
Win Win.
		
Click to expand...

Your auto correct is mental! 😜
Cazoo don't sponsor the league


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 15, 2021)

Celtic impressive and looking more dangerous every game, Rangers will need to improve quickly .


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 15, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Celtic impressive and looking more dangerous every game, Rangers will need to improve quickly .
		
Click to expand...

Listened to most of it on the wireless, how Celtic won by only one goal, sounded like a slaughter.
I liked the pundits comment 'It is only a matter of time before the Celtic fans win a free kick'.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 15, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Listened to most of it on the wireless, how Celtic won by only one goal, sounded like a slaughter.
I liked the pundits comment 'It is only a matter of time before the Celtic fans win a free kick'. 

Click to expand...

I watched most of the game, the scoreline doesn't tell the true story.
Gordon made some cracking saves, Hearts were hardly in the game.


----------



## KenL (Aug 15, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			I watched most of the game, the scoreline doesn't tell the true story.
Gordon made some cracking saves, Hearts were hardly in the game.
		
Click to expand...

Hardly in the game but Celtic conceded 2 goals. Fine by me.😂


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 15, 2021)

KenL said:



			Hardly in the game but Celtic conceded 2 goals. Fine by me.😂
		
Click to expand...

me too, but we better watch out.


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 16, 2021)

KenL said:



			Hardly in the game but Celtic conceded 2 goals. Fine by me.😂
		
Click to expand...

The defence is obviously Celtic's weakest area, and the lack of cover there is an additional worry. However the quality and intensity of the football they are producing at the moment is quite incredible. 82% possession and 20 shots in the first half, Hearts simply couldn't live with them. If they can keep it going, the league is going to be a lot closer than most people thought.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 16, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			The defence is obviously Celtic's weakest area, and the lack of cover there is an additional worry. However the quality and intensity of the football they are producing at the moment is quite incredible. 82% possession and 20 shots in the first half, Hearts simply couldn't live with them. If they can keep it going, the league is going to be a lot closer than most people thought.
		
Click to expand...

If Celtic continue like that they will walk the league. It won't be close at all. Rangers had an incredible achievement of going the season unbeaten but showed in some games that they lack a plan B in many games and eventually you get found out for that. Coupled with Celtic's implosion throughout the whole of last season (it was like watching a badly build IKEA flatpack collapse over time). 

Celtic still have, by far, the strongest and best squad in Scotland and it was purely down to some internal issues that caused last season to be a blip. IMO a trained macaque with a little fez on could take that squad to a title. The fact that they were so poor last season should be more of a surprise than how good they have been showing themselves to be. 

And I say all of that through the gritted teeth of a "diddy" team supporter.


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 16, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			If Celtic continue like that they will walk the league. It won't be close at all. Rangers had an incredible achievement of going the season unbeaten but showed in some games that they lack a plan B in many games and eventually you get found out for that. Coupled with Celtic's implosion throughout the whole of last season (it was like watching a badly build IKEA flatpack collapse over time).

Celtic still have, by far, the strongest and best squad in Scotland and it was purely down to some internal issues that caused last season to be a blip. IMO a trained macaque with a little fez on could take that squad to a title. The fact that they were so poor last season should be more of a surprise than how good they have been showing themselves to be.

And I say all of that through the gritted teeth of a "diddy" team supporter.
		
Click to expand...

Got 
to disagree...sure we've got off to a crappy, nervy start but you don't become a terrible side overnight!
Some of the comments above could be relevant to us at the moment- so time for Gerrard to prove his mettle ( along with his staff ) and show the ability to react/ adapt to situations on the field and show that he's 'no one hit wonder'!
Time for some honesty and backside kicking ( all round -and that includes the idiots upstairs who think they can control free speech and media access across the board-fans,press,T.V,radio-'cos sure as hell friends are going to be needed sooner rather than later if there's no personnel changes both in and out and they continue playing like schoolies/ strangers


----------



## Val (Aug 16, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Got
to disagree...sure we've got off to a crappy, nervy start but you don't become a terrible side overnight!
Some of the comments above could be relevant to us at the moment- so time for Gerrard to prove his mettle ( along with his staff ) and show the ability to react/ adapt to situations on the field and show that he's 'no one hit wonder'!
Time for some honesty and backside kicking ( all round -and that includes the idiots upstairs who think they can control free speech and media access across the board-fans,press,T.V,radio-'cos sure as hell friends are going to be needed sooner rather than later if there's no personnel changes both in and out and they continue playing like schoolies/ strangers

Click to expand...

And any Celtic fan could have written the same thing after a couple of games last season. You can become a bad team overnight, Celtic proved that last season.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 16, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Got
to disagree...sure we've got off to a crappy, nervy start but you don't become a terrible side overnight!
Some of the comments above could be relevant to us at the moment- so time for Gerrard to prove his mettle ( along with his staff ) and show the ability to react/ adapt to situations on the field and show that he's 'no one hit wonder'!
Time for some honesty and backside kicking ( all round -and that includes the idiots upstairs who think they can control free speech and media access across the board-fans,press,T.V,radio-'cos sure as hell friends are going to be needed sooner rather than later if there's no personnel changes both in and out and they continue playing like schoolies/ strangers

Click to expand...

I think you miss my point slightly. Several times last season when pressed and needing to "show their mettle" they were found wanting of a plan B. Only the absolute implosion of the other mob meant that those games where points were dropped didn't really matter, in essence masking the situation. 

Now, I get it, you are a Rangers supporter and won't agree. But you are right, they don't become a terrible side overnight and they aren't terrible. The problem is that they aren't and weren't great either and with a resurgent and very strong Celtic side, they need to be better than mediocre and find a plan B. 

Whatever issues that plagued Celtic last season won't give Rangers the breathing room to drop an many points as they did last season.


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 16, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			I think you miss my point slightly. Several times last season when pressed and needing to "show their mettle" they were found wanting of a plan B. Only the absolute implosion of the other mob meant that those games where points were dropped didn't really matter, in essence masking the situation.

Now, I get it, you are a Rangers supporter and won't agree. But you are right, they don't become a terrible side overnight and they aren't terrible. The problem is that they aren't and weren't great either and with a resurgent and very strong Celtic side, they need to be better than mediocre and find a plan B.

Whatever issues that plagued Celtic last season won't give Rangers the breathing room to drop an many points as they did last season.
		
Click to expand...

That's just the point though, I DO agree with you re the plan B option-that's why I say 'react / adapt'...something that WAS lacking last season but, having said that, some of the football played last season certainly wasn't mediocre or boring!!
Bring in some new quality-bag the excess ( if we can ), but most of all "We welcome the chase"- William Struth


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 16, 2021)

I hope history doesn't repeat itself,  remember 2 years ago when Rangers fell apart after the winter break.


----------



## chico (Aug 16, 2021)

I think the outcome of the title will be more predictable once the transfer window closes. If Celtic can add a bit of quality to the defence I think they will win the league.
On the other hand Rangers do have a decent squad and a couple of real quality additions could swing it their way.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 17, 2021)

Cripes…just spotted that Joe Hart has joined Celtic…makes things a little tougher for the Saintees to put one over on them…ah well…same as it ever was.


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 17, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Cripes…just spotted that Joe Hart has joined Celtic…makes things a little tougher for the Saintees to put one over on them…ah well…same as it ever was.
		
Click to expand...

SILH....who's 'Cripes'?


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 17, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Crivens help ma Boab it was Billy Bunter and
Our Wullie
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 17, 2021)

More like Famous Five........I was always a fan of tom boy George.
I think she used cripes a lot.
Slang for crikey perhaps.


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 17, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			More like Famous Five........I was always a fan of tom boy George.
I think she used cripes a lot.
Slang for crikey perhaps.
		
Click to expand...

Getting confused now...do you mean-'wipes'
AS for  'crikey'?.....unused figure of speech up here but probably equates to- 'Oh Dear'- or something a bit more emphatic/ forceful-maybe even 'AWW NAWish type phraseology?....actually -A lot more 'ANGLO SAXONISH'?


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 17, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Getting confused now...do you mean-'wipes'
AS for  'crikey'?.....unused figure of speech up here but probably equates to- 'Oh Dear'- or something a bit more emphatic/ forceful-maybe even 'AWW NAWish type phraseology?....actually -A lot more 'ANGLO SAXONISH'?

Click to expand...

I seem to remember Billy Bunter saying cripes and crikey.


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 17, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			I seem to remember Billy Bunter saying cripes and crikey.
		
Click to expand...

In the BEANO/ TOPPER?-could you get away with such expletives?
Actually think I DO remember reading this schoolboy 'porn'-surprised I grew up as a reasonable, sane, peaceloving sort of person
Peace and love to almost all!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 18, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			SILH....who's 'Cripes'?

Click to expand...

Southern bedfellow of jings, crivvens and help ma boab.


----------



## Val (Aug 18, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			I hope history doesn't repeat itself,  remember 2 years ago when Rangers fell apart after the winter break.

Click to expand...

I fancy you'll have fallen apart before then 🤣


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 18, 2021)

Golly Gosh..........the Celtic game is on Freesports Channel for anyone interested [who did not already know for the pendants]


----------



## KenL (Aug 18, 2021)

Thanks.

Where will I find the freesports channel?


----------



## ger147 (Aug 18, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Golly Gosh..........the Celtic game is on Freesports Channel for anyone interested [who did not already know for the pendants]
		
Click to expand...

A repeat of the Celtic vs Hearts cup game from last weekend. You really are on fire this season so far...🙈🙈


----------



## ger147 (Aug 18, 2021)

KenL said:



			Thanks.

Where will I find the freesports channel?
		
Click to expand...

It's not on mainstream TV tonight, it's being streamed online via a PPV site. You could always watched it on Celtic TV, I'm sure you have a subscription 🤣🤣


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 18, 2021)

Listening on Radio Scot-Sportsound- sounds like they're playing really well- just not scoring all the chances made!
The wee japanese boy seems to be a player-what's that now ?-6goals in 4 games??
Good going Celtic-see if you can wrap it up tonight ( ?? )........Does this make me seem fair-minded, non-judgemental, unbiased

BTW-Kaz-questions for you on the 'Slow Play Penalties' thread


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 18, 2021)

Surprised it was only 2-0.
Anyone reckon that that will be enough???
Don't forget AZ have some record in Europe!


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 19, 2021)

Not thee greatest result or game ( the way we played-pretty ragged ) but a win's a win!!
We have to keep working hard to get back to the levels set down last season- too many are not showing up with their 'A' game!!
They need to be reminded who and what they play for-standards need to be upped--dramatically!
Think this season is going to be very interesting


----------



## Val (Aug 19, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Not thee greatest result or game ( the way we played-pretty ragged ) but a win's a win!!
We have to keep working hard to get back to the levels set down last season- too many are not showing up with their 'A' game!!
They need to be reminded who and what they play for-standards need to be upped--dramatically!
Think this season is going to be very interesting

Click to expand...

Will it be enough though 🤔


----------



## KenL (Aug 19, 2021)

Val said:



			Will it be enough though 🤔
		
Click to expand...

🤞


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 19, 2021)

KenL said:



			🤞
		
Click to expand...

Only Tim will tell


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 19, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Travel and conditions will be a factor - madness that teams from so far afield are allowed to play in "Europe". But hopefully they can keep 11 players on the pitch and get the job done.

(Will also be an issue for getting back with a big game a few days later)
		
Click to expand...

Big game


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 19, 2021)

Another great away result by Saints this evening.  Away 1-1 draw in Austria against LASK - another decent European team.  And by all accounts Saints should have won.  Anyway.  Back to McDiarmid next Thursday and another 10,000 full house.  Win and it’s riches…


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 20, 2021)

Val said:



			Will it be enough though 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Alashkert are very poor, they needed extra time to get past a Welsh part time team. 

Rangers will go through but the downside is they will now need to send a full squad to Armenia for a game on a horrible pitch a couple of days before the first OF game of the season. The plan would have been to win by 4 or 5 last night and rest most of the first team next week.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Aug 20, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Not thee greatest result or game ( the way we played-pretty ragged ) but a win's a win!!
We have to keep working hard to get back to the levels set down last season- too many are not showing up with their 'A' game!!
They need to be reminded who and what they play for-standards need to be upped--dramatically!
Think this season is going to be very interesting

Click to expand...

If you lose this one as well, is there another doggies chance?


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 20, 2021)

Any truth in the rumour Rangers are so skint they can't afford a full set of strips?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 20, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Any truth in the rumour Rangers are so skint they can't afford a full set of strips? 

View attachment 38085

Click to expand...

Back to the old days of subs swopping shirts as they came on.


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 20, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Back to the old days of subs swopping shirts as they came on.

Click to expand...

I'm going to scratch your eyes out
 Wonder who's going to win tonight between Dunfermline and Raith?
If its the Pars, then will smange start to feel the love for Peter Grant???
That's assuming Raith pay the outstanding leccy bill of course


----------



## smange (Aug 20, 2021)

The wee team proving they are indeed tinpot and haven’t paid their leccy bill! 

Game abandoned after 13 minutes due to no power in the stands!

COYP!!


----------



## ger147 (Aug 20, 2021)

smange said:



			The wee team proving they are indeed tinpot and haven’t paid their leccy bill! 

Game abandoned after 13 minutes due to no power in the stands!

COYP!!
		
Click to expand...

No dancing in the streets of Raith tonight then...


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 20, 2021)

ger147 said:



			No dancing in the streets of Raith tonight then...
		
Click to expand...

No, probably just fighting as normal in the slum that is Pratt St.


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 21, 2021)

Celtic are scaring the crap out of me--6 up and 5 mins to go.
What the hells happened to them in a few weeks ( and can they send some to Govan, plz? )??


----------



## Val (Aug 21, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Celtic are scaring the crap out of me--6 up and 5 mins to go.
What the hells happened to them in a few weeks ( and can they send some to Govan, plz? )??

Click to expand...

They now have a coach


----------



## ger147 (Aug 21, 2021)

Early days but it seems like Postecoglou might be a decent appointment after all.


----------



## chico (Aug 21, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Celtic are scaring the crap out of me--6 up and 5 mins to go.
What the hells happened to them in a few weeks ( and can they send some to Govan, plz? )??

Click to expand...

It's 100% down to the coach. Having a philosophy, style of play and being able to get it across to the team. They were a joy to watch today and they don't stop.


----------



## KenL (Aug 21, 2021)

chico said:



			It's 100% down to the coach. Having a philosophy, style of play and being able to get it across to the team. They were a joy to watch today and they don't stop.
		
Click to expand...

If Rangers get back to where they were it should be a great season.

Other teams like St. Johnstone, Aberdeen will hopefully come into the mix.


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 22, 2021)

KenL said:



			If Rangers get back to where they were it should be a great season.

*Other teams like St. Johnstone, Aberdeen will hopefully come into the mix*.
		
Click to expand...

No chance, it will be a two horse race. Or it might be a one horse race unless Gerrard sorts out whatever is going on at Ibrox pdq.


----------



## KenL (Aug 22, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			No chance, it will be a two horse race. Or it might be a one horse race unless Gerrard sorts out whatever is going on at Ibrox pdq.
		
Click to expand...

A bit of an assumption that Celtic will carry on like this.😉


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 22, 2021)

KenL said:



			A bit of an assumption that Celtic will carry on like this.😉
		
Click to expand...

here's hoping


----------



## Val (Aug 22, 2021)

KenL said:



			A bit of an assumption that Celtic will carry on like this.😉
		
Click to expand...

They won't, they'll get better


----------



## KenL (Aug 22, 2021)

Val said:



			They won't, they'll get better
		
Click to expand...

That's enough of that. 🤣😂🤣


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 22, 2021)

I dunno......Top of the table clash or a dour relegation battle.
Guess which one Radio Scotland chose to feature.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 22, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I dunno......Top of the table clash or a dour relegation battle.
Guess which one Radio Scotland chose to feature. 

Click to expand...

I thought you'd be watching the Hearts game live on TV? I'm sure Setanta are covering it...


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 22, 2021)

Normal service being resumed??


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 22, 2021)

I hadn't realised till it was mentioned on the radio this afternoon that St Johnstone haven't won any of their seven games this season.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 24, 2021)

Covid outbreak at Ibrox apparently, unconfirmed how many players/staff are affected.


----------



## KenL (Aug 24, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Covid outbreak at Ibrox apparently, unconfirmed how many players/staff are affected.
		
Click to expand...

End the league now. Who wins? Not Celtic, fine by me. 🤣


----------



## ger147 (Aug 24, 2021)

KenL said:



			End the league now. Who wins? Not Celtic, fine by me. 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I was gonna go with forfeit next 2 games 0-3 🤣🤣


----------



## Val (Aug 24, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Covid outbreak at Ibrox apparently, unconfirmed how many players/staff are affected.
		
Click to expand...

Rumoured to be

Gerrard 
MacGregor
Tavernier
Wright


----------



## ger147 (Aug 24, 2021)

Val said:



			Rumoured to be

Gerrard 
MacGregor
Tavernier
Wright
		
Click to expand...

Rest of the night writing jokes starting Gerrard, MacGregor, Tavernier and Wright go into a pub...


----------



## ger147 (Aug 25, 2021)

Tavernier, Bassey, Wright, Kent, McGregor and 2nd choice keeper McLaughlin all out of Rangers euro squad as well as no Gerrard in the dugout, that deffo won't help their chances.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 25, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Tavernier, Bassey, Wright, Kent, McGregor and 2nd choice keeper McLaughlin all out of Rangers euro squad as well as no Gerrard in the dugout, that deffo won't help their chances.
		
Click to expand...

Goal keeping is the main worry,  we have decent cover in the out field areas


----------



## ger147 (Aug 25, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Goal keeping is the main worry,  we have decent cover in the out field areas
		
Click to expand...

They are all 1st choice players are they not? Not great loaing 5 first picks from the starting 11.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 25, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Goal keeping is the main worry,  we have decent cover in the out field areas
		
Click to expand...




ger147 said:



			Thiae are all 1st choice players are they not? Not great loaing 5 first picks from the starting 11.
		
Click to expand...

Time for a change, give some young guns a chance to shine on the big stage.
We've not been playing well using the 1st choice players anyway,   so let's just pee with the xxxxs wee have. Lol


----------



## ger147 (Aug 25, 2021)

I have to be totally honest, I'm worried sick. Doubt I will get any sleep tonight...🤣🤣🤣


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 25, 2021)

ger147 said:



			I have to be totally honest, I'm worried sick. Doubt I will get any sleep tonight...🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

I appreciate your concern mate 😀


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 25, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			I appreciate your concern mate 😀
		
Click to expand...

I'll give you a call around 3am just to console you pmsl.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 25, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			I'll give you a call around 3am just to console you pmsl.
		
Click to expand...

Will that be your 2nd or 3rd pee during the night?


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 25, 2021)

I have a potty for emergencies,  no shit lol


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 25, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			I'll give you a call around 3am just to console you pmsl.
		
Click to expand...

If you send me his number I'll give him a bell and try and talk him through this displacement concern that seems to weigh so heavily on him -after all, shouldn't we be there to help
the lad ??
Would 2am or 4am suit do you think??....I'm just so touched at the love and concern coming our way ( well, at least from ger147)


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 25, 2021)

BTW....so glad RFC acted so quickly and decisively on the morons giving it big licks on the wee Japanese bhoy who's been a sensation so far
Still a long, long way to go but hopefully will send the correct message to the knuckle draggers that 'you're not wanted'


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 25, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			If you send me his number I'll give him a bell and try and talk him through this displacement concern that seems to weigh so heavily on him -after all, shouldn't we be there to help
the lad ??
Would 2am or 4am suit do you think??....I'm just so touched at the love and concern coming our way ( well, at least from ger147)
		
Click to expand...

Every hour on the hour would suffice for phone calls I have his address if you prefer a face to face.🤣


----------



## Val (Aug 25, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Will that be your 2nd or 3rd pee during the night?
		
Click to expand...

 He'll be emptying his bed pan


----------



## ger147 (Aug 25, 2021)

Val said:



			He'll be emptying his bed pan
		
Click to expand...

As long as he doesn't empty it into his hip flask, not sure brandy and warm piss counts as a cocktail!!


----------



## ger147 (Aug 25, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Every hour on the hour would suffice for phone calls I have his address if you prefer a face to face.🤣
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with my wife when she answers the door, what a way to die...


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 25, 2021)

ger147 said:



			As long as he doesn't empty it into his hip flask, not sure brandy and warm piss counts as a cocktail!! 

Click to expand...

COUVPISSIER-very expensive -and extremely rare


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 25, 2021)

ger147 said:



			As long as he doesn't empty it into his hip flask, not sure brandy and warm piss counts as a cocktail!! 

Click to expand...

The usual pish from from Parkhead lol


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 26, 2021)

MMM...what to watch??
Curtis Cup or Rangers??....Decisions, decisions!!
Morelos missed a good chance-think we need to score tonight to put it to bed-rather than hanging on!
(can always catch up with The CC-some good golfing on display )
Rangers it is then


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 26, 2021)

Dirty little git --should have been straight RED and a 'filling in'
Now we just need to take one of our chances and don't panic!!

This had better not go 'tits up', but you know how sometimes you just start to get a bit 'twitchy'?


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 26, 2021)

Sorry SILH...but just how stupid can the ST. Johnston 2 be??
Absolute bloody madness-Goodnight Vienna!

( just glad that we scraped -yes, scraped, through


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 26, 2021)

Lack lustre performance but we got the result needed.
Good luck to Celtic later , big night for Saint Johnstone, with up to 4 million quid at stake, live on BBC Scotland just now , fingers crossed for all our team tonight


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 26, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Lack lustre performance but we got the result needed.
Good luck to Celtic later , big night for Saint Johnstone, with up to 4 million quid at stake, live on BBC Scotland just now , fingers crossed for all our team tonight 

Click to expand...

Two have made it out of three and even then made life difficult for themselves--Never easy being a Scottish club in Europe is it
Jeez, we do believe in doing things the hard way and not being able ( or smart enough ) to adapt our game plan to suit-WHEN is the penny going to drop???


----------



## KenL (Aug 27, 2021)

Joe Hart is rubbish. Discuss. 😂


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 27, 2021)

KenL said:



			Joe Hart is rubbish. Discuss. 😂
		
Click to expand...

Nonsense. 

Badly at fault for AZ's first goal, but went on to make a couple of very good saves, just as he did in the first leg.

He's far from perfect, liable to the odd brain fart as we saw in his England days, but he is a massive upgrade on Barkas and Bain.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 27, 2021)

KenL said:



			Joe Hart is rubbish. Discuss. 😂
		
Click to expand...

I thought you would still be celebrating your magnificient 0-0 victory over the mighty 10 men of Alashkert?

But I suppose as they say, there are no easy games in Europe these days, unless you play St. Johnstone...


----------



## ger147 (Aug 27, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Usual abject failure in Europe from the non-OF teams. 

Click to expand...

Very poor showing from Aberdeen.


----------



## Slab (Aug 27, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Usual abject failure in Europe *from the non-OF teams*. 

Click to expand...

So both Rangers and Celtic getting trounced in their champions league qualifying and settling for the fallback comp, is deemed a success these days... my how the mighty have fallen


----------



## Slab (Aug 27, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Indeed, champions league is beyond them at the moment. Just glad they've made it into the Europa League.

But that's a different point - they are always heavily criticised for failures in Europe while the rest of our teams seem to get a pass for their annual meek eliminations. Aberdeen - supposedly the "best of the rest" - humped trying to qualify for the the new third tier European competition.
		
Click to expand...

But if Champions league is beyond the OF and their level is actually scraping into Europa league... we're saying the SPFL league positions provide entry into europe one level too high... so logic (& last years league positions) says the Europa league & Conf league _must_ be beyond the St J, aberdeen etc because they will have also entered a comp one level beyond them

So all are an abject failure 

Can't beat a bit of schoolboy logic


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 27, 2021)

KenL said:



			Joe Hart is rubbish. Discuss. 😂
		
Click to expand...

Shoosh


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 28, 2021)

Should be a good mid table battle in Glasgow tomorrow.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 28, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Should be a good mid table battle in Glasgow tomorrow. 

Click to expand...

I remember the last time you got dizzy near the top of the table, ended up getting relagated...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 28, 2021)

ger147 said:



			I remember the last time you got dizzy near the top of the table, ended up getting relagated...
		
Click to expand...

We did not get relegated we were voted down by the other clubs after a strange lost vote fiasco.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 28, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			We did not get relegated we were voted down by the other clubs after a strange lost vote fiasco.
		
Click to expand...

Relagated, check the record books 👍🏻


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 29, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Relagated, check the record books 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

The record books are written by the same folk who arranged the 'lost' vote and organised the dodgy deals.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 29, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			The record books are written by the same folk who arranged the 'lost' vote and organised the dodgy deals.

Click to expand...

I will just leave this here. In your own words ya choob...🙈🙈


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 29, 2021)

Score predictions for todays Rangers V Celtic, Sadly I think 1-3 to Celtic , but fingers crossed


----------



## ger147 (Aug 29, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Score predictions foe todays Rangers V Celtic, Sadly I think 1-3 to Celtic , but fingers crossed

Click to expand...

All I'm hoping for is no fireworks being let off at the final whistle, my wee dog is sick of old firm Sunday already and he's only 2...


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 29, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Score predictions foe todays Rangers V Celtic, Sadly I think 1-3 to Celtic , but fingers crossed

Click to expand...

I'll be happy if it's only 1-2 to them ( we seem directionless at moment-time for MACCA to step up), but same as you fella-the fingers are X'd
Actually should be there but still knackered ( what I 'really, really' mean is that she won't let me out)
Oh well, off for coffee and then off we go?!


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 29, 2021)

ger147 said:



			All I'm hoping for is no fireworks being let off at the final whistle, my wee dog is sick of old firm Sunday already and he's only 2...
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate my wee dog RIP hated fireworks too, turn the telly up and try yourselves not to react to the fire works, best of luck.


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 29, 2021)

Have a look at that banner!!
So true...'RANGERS,,,,,,A  WAY  OF  LIFE'...just brilliant!
Phone going mental-mates from the game-1 is under the thing!!


----------



## ger147 (Aug 29, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Sorry mate my we dog RIP hated fireworks too, turn the telly up and try yourselves not to react to the fire works, best of luck.
		
Click to expand...

Aye, we've found the best approach is to ignore them. He still gets a fright and wants to cuddle in beside you but he seems to come round again quicker.

Football wise, I don't care about the result but it would be good if it was a competitive game of football with some quality play from both sides. A man can dream...🙈🙈


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 29, 2021)

ger147 said:



			I will just leave this here. In your own words ya choob...🙈🙈

View attachment 38201

Click to expand...

Goodness you do take things seriously.
Here's to a 4-4 draw today.
That will please all the other teams.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 29, 2021)

Wide open game, just needs a bit of quality in the final 3rd.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 29, 2021)

Great game to watch , end to end stuff. 1st half Celtic slightly more in control, better than I expected from Rangers so
 fingers crossed FF.


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 29, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Great game to watch , end to end stuff. 1st half Celtic slightly more in control, better than I expected from Rangers so
fingers crossed FF.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed-but mates saying poor that no-one up the Celtic end ( well, in green+white that is)-detracts from the atmosphere!
But you're right, good game-so far!


----------



## ger147 (Aug 29, 2021)

Lack of quality from both sides as expected. On the balance of play a draw would have been a fair result but Celtic can't complain as they didn't take any of their chances.

Rangers fans will be pleased, a win and 3 points and the young full back played very well, as did Ralston for Celtic.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 29, 2021)

Delighted my prediction was wrong FF55


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 29, 2021)

Don't think we've been watching the same game Val-thought only one team in it -total domination from Rangers,by far the better team!!!!

O.K. I lie!!-Great game,,,,could have gone either way--Just happy it went ours


----------



## BrianM (Aug 29, 2021)

Best team won in the end, much better second half performance from Rangers.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 29, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Agreed-but mates saying poor that no-one up the Celtic end ( well, in green+white that is)-detracts from the atmosphere!
But you're right, good game-so far!
		
Click to expand...

TBH, probably safer and would stop a lot of problems if away fans weren't allowed in at all old firm games games.


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 29, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			TBH, probably safer and would stop a lot of problems if away fans weren't allowed in at all old firm games games.
		
Click to expand...

Have sent text-----But on this point, you may well be ( again ) talking a lot of sense!


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 29, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Have sent text-----But on this point, you may well be ( again ) talking a lot of sense!

Click to expand...

You know it makes sense, hopefully no more vandalism to the stadiums, no trouble inside or outside and a Russ Abbott atmosphere at both venues. FF55


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 30, 2021)

Hearts are now the biggest fan owned club in the UK


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 30, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Hearts are now the biggest fan owned club in the UK
		
Click to expand...

“Biggest” ? Surely not bigger than Prescot Cables


----------



## ger147 (Aug 30, 2021)

I feel sorry for the poor Provident and Greenwoods reps, being swamped with Hearts share certificates every Friday on their runs.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 31, 2021)

ger147 said:



			I feel sorry for the poor Provident and Greenwoods reps, being swamped with Hearts share certificates every Friday on their runs.
		
Click to expand...

Provi checks, that a blast from the past.
That's how we paid our 1st holiday abroad .lol


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 1, 2021)

Getting a going over tonight!-Can't pass/ can't tackle/ no shots on target/ can't handle x's into own box/ no crosses into their box/ actually NO ANYTHING!!
Either Clarke is a totally over-rated fud or the players are total diddies...or a good mixture of both-so,so frustrating watching this crap ( these guys are GETTING PAID??)
Wonder how many we'll lose by ??...Anybody??


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 1, 2021)

Lucky to get away with only 2-0.
Think the Danes took the foot off although why, I don't know?
Scotland could have been given 6 penalties tonight and they still would'nt have scored ( or deserved to have-shockingly poor, but, then again, with this guy in charge we are going nowhere AND the SFA gave him a roll-over contract for being humbled at the EUROS ( makes you wonder if he's got some dirt on them)


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 1, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Lucky to get away with only 2-0.
Think the Danes took the foot off although why, I don't know?
Scotland could have been given 6 penalties tonight and they still would'nt have scored ( or deserved to have-shockingly poor, but, then again, with this guy in charge we are going nowhere AND the SFA gave him a roll-over contract for being humbled at the EUROS ( makes you wonder if he's got some dirt on them)
		
Click to expand...

Gubbed , end of story. BTW, I wont be able sleep tonight picturing you in your speedo type shorts,  scary nightmares lol


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 1, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Gubbed , end of story. BTW, I wont be able sleep tonight picturing you in your speedo type shorts,  scary nightmares lol
		
Click to expand...

Scares me as well mate, that's why I'm not allowed out in them
BTW....Do you remember the old Scotland gear Souness & co used to wear with the really 'small' shorts?-Now THAT was scary stuff


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 1, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Scares me as well mate, that's why I'm not allowed out in them
BTW....Do you remember the old Scotland gear Souness & co used to wear with the really 'small' shorts?-Now THAT was scary stuff

Click to expand...

Aye but they were at least 6 feet tall+ you're 4 foot on your tip toes on a good day  pmsl. Only kiddin pal


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 2, 2021)

Hey ...Steve Clarke.....Any chance you were watching Northern Ireland tonight?
THAT'S how you do it,you ****
No fear, just do it!!
O.K. Lithuania ain't Denmark but show some balls and go for it
If you're going down then at least go down fighting....and another thing-Your excuses in the press are pretty pathetic/well-worn( probably because of overuse) and so, so predictable


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 2, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Hey ...Steve Clarke.....Any chance you were watching Northern Ireland tonight?
THAT'S how you do it,you ****
No fear, just do it!!
O.K. Lithuania ain't Denmark but show some balls and go for it
If you're going down then at least go down fighting....and another thing-Your excuses in the press are pretty pathetic/well-worn( probably because of overuse) and so, so predictable

Click to expand...

The annoying thing is Denmark's size and population is much the same as Scotland, but the skill gap is massive.
We could / should learn from the Danish youth set up, and get the SFA to splash the cash.


----------



## KenL (Sep 3, 2021)

Off topic, sorry, but weren't 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 impressive last night?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 3, 2021)

KenL said:



			Off topic, sorry, but weren't 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 impressive last night?
		
Click to expand...

They were poor the first hour but I thought they played the remainder of the game well.
I do not think it was Denmark easing off, the look of intent and concentration on their players faces showed that they were under pressure.
Clark got the starting shape of the team all wrong and it was not until half time that it changed.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 3, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			They were poor the first hour but I thought they played the remainder of the game well.
I do not think it was Denmark easing off, the look of intent and concentration on their players faces showed that they were under pressure.
Clark got the starting shape of the team all wrong and it was not until half time that it changed.
		
Click to expand...

KenL was taking about England...


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 3, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			The annoying thing is Denmark's size and population is much the same as Scotland, but the skill gap is massive.
We could / should learn from the Danish youth set up, and get the SFA to splash the cash.

Click to expand...

Meant to say all that Bill, but was busy doing my calming exercises ( you know-breathing, punching walls tearing up bits of paper etc.)
I see that the bellend that is Maxwell-head man at SFA, has total confidence in Clarke ( 1 win in 9 games )
As you point out, look at comparable sized countries and how much better they are--I think we're going bloody backwards-Clarke is not the answer,BUT, I don't know who us??.....Maybe try and get Strachan back??
Maybe we'll get a couple of penalties tomorrow ( and they'll get 2 sent off )


----------



## KenL (Sep 3, 2021)

The manager is dull and without imagination, just like the players. 😬


----------



## chico (Sep 3, 2021)

The problem Scotland has is the coaching  for all age groups from young kids up. Comparisons with other countries can't be made purely on population. Make comparisons on facilities and coaches then we will see how far behind these countries we truly are.
I've always said a Dutch or Croatian kid isn't born a better footballer than a Scottish kid it's all about facilities and coaching.


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 4, 2021)

Gonna be one of these so, so familiar nights
At least 4 really good chances missed-ISRAEL 4-2 up on Austria!
Lost control of 2nd half....It's Fitba not Bloody Rugby ( 4 over bar )
This is utter
Pathetic result against probably the poorest team -record wise- in European football....Probably just behind us in the crappy play stakes-I mean you have to work hard at being this bad-( wonder if there's a cup for it? )


----------



## ger147 (Sep 4, 2021)

Scotland are an average pub team at best.  I wouldn't be surprised to learn that the Moldovan left back also represented Moldova at the Olympics doing the long jump, high jump and the tennis but is actually a brickie to trade.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 4, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Gonna be one of these so, so familiar nights
At least 4 really good chances missed-ISRAEL 4-2 up on Austria!
Lost control of 2nd half....It's Fitba not Bloody Rugby ( 4 over bar )
This is utter
Pathetic result against probably the poorest team -record wise- in European football....Probably just behind us in the crappy play stakes-I mean you have to work hard at being this bad-( wonder if there's a cup for it? )

Click to expand...

Plenty of chances but our strikers ( lol) couldn't score in  brothel.


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 4, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Scotland are an average pub team at best.  I wouldn't be surprised to learn that the Moldovan left back also represented Moldova at the Olympics doing the long jump, high jump and the tennis but is actually a brickie to trade.
		
Click to expand...

Scottish grannie? Visited Dunoon years ago? drank whisky? Had a piece and marmalade??...Don't care -give 'im a game, can't be any worse than our wasters....WTF are they scared of
Should have got McCoist done off the commentary and gave him a game -certainly couldn't have been any worse than this UTTER DROSS


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 4, 2021)

Kaz said:



			I see the Faroes have given Denmark a harder game than we did.
		
Click to expand...

Now why should that NOT surprise us?
God help us ( please-we need something/ divine intervention required )


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 7, 2021)

Oh boy, a penalty out of zilch!!.....OH YES!! ( please Sir, can we have some more?? )
Cool down Jimbo, just stay cool


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 7, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Oh boy, a penalty out of zilch!!.....OH YES!! ( please Sir, can we have some more?? )
Cool down Jimbo, just stay cool

Click to expand...

Nice of the Austrian manager to wear a SNP badge


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 7, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Nice of the Austrian manager to wear a SNP badge 

Click to expand...

Can you phone that 'diddy' Clarke and tell him to defend- if he's going to- but to do it in their half??
Plus you up for next Mon/ Tues-you and Willie--or Roger??


----------



## HowlingGale (Sep 7, 2021)

Have to say if O'Donnell had an end product he'd be a fine player. Not graceful but very effective.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 7, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Can you phone that 'diddy' Clarke and tell him to defend- if he's going to- but to do it in their half??
Plus you up for next Mon/ Tues-you and Willie--or Roger??
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate but I've too much on my plate in the next few weeks.
I could call 2 diddys from the forum Dave Clarke aka [ Virtuocity ] or Martin Clarke aka  [ Val  ] both could probably do a better job than 
Steve Clarke aka [ the Rev I M Jolly ]
Best calling Clark Kent


----------



## Val (Sep 7, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Sorry mate but I've too much on my plate in the next few weeks.
I could call 2 diddys from the forum Dave Clarke aka [ Virtuocity ] or Martin Clarke aka  [ Val  ] both could probably do a better job than
Steve Clarke aka [ the Rev I M Jolly ]
Best calling Clark Kent 

Click to expand...

Oi, I'm too busy


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 7, 2021)

Val said:



			Oi, I'm too busy
		
Click to expand...

Don't think he really meant to call you a diddy Val--just sort of slipped out--!
Besides, what are you too busy doing??....Helping out Steve Clarke?? ..God knows he needs it,,
BUT..if you're up for a gig thro here then always welcome-course looking/ playing great


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 7, 2021)

BTW.....He's not a relative ......IS HE?????


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 9, 2021)

Hampden for Scotland games…East or West stand for best atmosphere?  No difference In view I know and I’d bring binoculars.  Lad keen to take in a Scotland game and I haven‘t been to one since days of Kenny et al.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 10, 2021)

Got tickets for me and lad for Scotland vs Denmark…East stand as East/West makes no difference to me - might take a pair of binos though. 

Hoping we don’t have to beat Denmark to get 2nd place in group but in any case really looking forward to first Scotland game in a very long time…so long in fact that I’ve not been since the redevelopment of the stadium started decades ago…probably 40yrs…😳

Anyway - thought Scotland played really well to beat Austria away.  Gilmour, McGregor and McGinn made for a splendid midfield,  and team played well throughout.  Positive.


----------



## IanM (Sep 10, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Hampden for Scotland games…East or West stand for best atmosphere?  No difference In view I know and I’d bring binoculars.  Lad keen to take in a Scotland game and I haven‘t been to one since days of Kenny et al.
		
Click to expand...

The last time Scotland had any sort of team...maybe your absence is to blame?


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 11, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Got tickets for me and lad for Scotland vs Denmark…East stand as East/West makes no difference to me - might take a pair of binos though.

Hoping we don’t have to beat Denmark to get 2nd place in group but in any case really looking forward to first Scotland game in a very long time…so long in fact that I’ve not been since the redevelopment of the stadium started decades ago…probably 40yrs…😳

Anyway - thought Scotland played really well to beat Austria away.  Gilmour, McGregor and McGinn made for a splendid midfield,  and team played well throughout.  Positive.

View attachment 38376

Click to expand...

You Thought they played well???.....Oh well, entitled to your opinion I suppose
BTW..Good game in Perth today- St.J. playing well, manager has got them well organised and with Attitude, certainly no shrinking violets in that side-love that Approach
Thought it was right result in the end, but tell you what, St.J. are going to be up there this season( IF they keep playing like that week after week )!!


----------



## KenL (Sep 11, 2021)

Pleased that St.J played well as I have a lot of time for their players and manager.
But, Rangers won which is the main thing for me. 😂


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 11, 2021)

KenL said:



			Pleased that St.J played well as I have a lot of time for their players and manager.
But, Rangers won which is the main thing for me. 😂
		
Click to expand...

I never watched it but my lad tells me that StJ played well; that the penalty changed things, and that Tavernier scored a ‘worldie’.  Also seems like Rangers supporters at the game were their usual pretty obnoxious self…why many home supporters don’t go to OF games.


----------



## KenL (Sep 11, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I never watched it but my lad tells me that StJ played well; that the penalty changed things, and that Tavernier scored a ‘worldie’.  Also seems like Rangers supporters at the game were their usual pretty obnoxious self…why many home supporters don’t go to OF games.
		
Click to expand...

I hear they were sing SNP GTF which is fine with me. 😂


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 11, 2021)

KenL said:



			I hear they were sing SNP GTF which is fine with me. 😂
		
Click to expand...

Whilst waving their Union flags.  Thought there were rules prohibiting fans doing political chanting and making political gestures.  Ah but it’s the Rangers so that’s ok.  StJ were fined something like £25k a few years ago for one silly laddie waving a Palestinian flag for some bizarre reason.


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 12, 2021)

Just watched a good, typical Edinburgh derby, good chances, good goalkeeping, good man of match, glad Barrie McKay got on last 20 --boy should be at Ibrox-wanted to go ( I'm reliably informed, but the chance was passed up by Ibroxkeep your eyes on this boy- once he's fully fit, watch him go )
You heard anything about this williamalex1??


----------



## smange (Sep 12, 2021)

Sounds crazy after a whole 4 matches played but it’s time Peter Grant was “relieved of his duties” at East End Park! 

Absolutely abysmal start to the season with players being played out of position to suit a formation that isn’t working and rumours already of him having lost the dressing room and a player looking to have his contract cancelled so he can get away from the place (as I say rumours) 

And yet the arrogant little turd blames everyone and everything else and nothing is ever his fault! This is a man who said he doesn’t need to have a CV as his “career” speaks for itself and came in saying how he was here to win the league not go up through play offs! Yet we sit bottom of the league having conceded 11 goals in 3 games and managing one measly point!

COYP (without Grant please)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 12, 2021)

Wishing the OF well in their European adventures on Thursday.  

I do this with rather gritted teeth given the usual reservations, but I do so for the good of Scottish football - though sometimes I get the impression that some of their support could not care less for Scottish football in general.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 12, 2021)

smange said:



			Sounds crazy after a whole 4 matches played but it’s time Peter Grant was “relieved of his duties” at East End Park!

Absolutely abysmal start to the season with players being played out of position to suit a formation that isn’t working and rumours already of him having lost the dressing room and a player looking to have his contract cancelled so he can get away from the place (as I say rumours)

And yet the arrogant little turd blames everyone and everything else and nothing is ever his fault! This is a man who said he doesn’t need to have a CV as his “career” speaks for itself and came in saying how he was here to win the league not go up through play offs! Yet we sit bottom of the league having conceded 11 goals in 3 games and managing one measly point!

COYP (without Grant please)
		
Click to expand...

Crazy is keeping him. It's an utter shambles and I also heard the dressing room rumour after the game yesterday. He makes John Collins look modest in his arrogance. 

We will be lucky to stay up at this rate if the board don't take action.


----------



## smange (Sep 12, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Crazy is keeping him. It's an utter shambles and I also heard the dressing room rumour after the game yesterday. He makes John Collins look modest in his arrogance. 

We will be lucky to stay up at this rate if the board don't take action.
		
Click to expand...

Was a poor appointment in the first place as was thought by many fans at the time and we are all being proven right so far! 

We must be the only club in the world who employs a manager who just got a team relegated from the same division we are trying to get promoted from! 

I can accept defeats (I’m a Pars fan I’ve seen many) but the manner of them so far this season is unacceptable, and his insistence on blaming the players every week is just totally baffling! No wonder the rumours are that some of them don’t want to play under him! 

Get him away to feck out of my club before it’s too late! 

COYP ⚫️⚪️


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 12, 2021)

smange said:



			Was a poor appointment in the first place as was thought by many fans at the time and we are all being proven right so far!

We must be the only club in the world who employs a manager who just got a team relegated from the same division we are trying to get promoted from!

I can accept defeats (I’m a Pars fan I’ve seen many) but the manner of them so far this season is unacceptable, and his insistence on blaming the players every week is just totally baffling! No wonder the rumours are that some of them don’t want to play under him!

Get him away to feck out of my club before it’s too late!

COYP ⚫️⚪️
		
Click to expand...

Must think he is some kind of Mourinho fellar 😂.
Sooner he is out the better, I am at the point where I am finding other things to do than go to any games until he’s rid.


----------



## smange (Sep 12, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Must think he is some kind of Mourinho fellar 😂.
Sooner he is out the better, I am at the point where I am finding other things to do than go to any games until he’s rid.
		
Click to expand...

Have watched them all online and don’t think I’ve got past about 70 minutes yet without the tv getting turned off in disgust! 

Have also stopped watching his interviews as I just find my blood pressure rising with every word that comes out his mouth 🤬

Time the board held their hands up admitted it was a mistake and got shot of him and let’s get someone in who actually applies for the job and actually has a reasonable record in management

COYP


----------



## KenL (Sep 13, 2021)

COYP?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 13, 2021)

KenL said:



			COYP?
		
Click to expand...

I always thought it was 'crap on your parade'.

Re: 
Edinburgh Derby, great game from two good sides,
Hearts recruitment has been very good for a change, signed some class players.
Baningime is pure class, he will be snapped up next year for mega ££££s.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 13, 2021)

KenL said:



			COYP?
		
Click to expand...

Come on you Pars…


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 16, 2021)

We look absolutely clueless/ amateurish at times against a slick, snappy LYON team who know what to do and when to do it-2 good goals(1st was belter)-for the 2nd they had 3 men in/around 6yd box--we only done that at corners and frees!
At least Celtic scored 2,lost 4 and scored again-we don't even look like scoring
Poor, poor display!!
Watching this after a meet and play with a fellow forumner( when I also played like Rangers--Oh, the shame; The ignomony)-nice lad though' him and his mate!!+he was shooting off to see 'THEM'


----------



## IanM (Sep 16, 2021)

Happens too often when the Old Firm play in Europe.   The regular games are no prep.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 17, 2021)

Disappointing.  Celtic..OK…losing by the odd goal in 7 is no great failure…though blowing a two goal lead is never good.  But Rangers losing at home by two and not scoring…does not bode well.


----------



## KenL (Sep 17, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Disappointing.  Celtic..OK…losing by the odd goal in 7 is no great failure…though blowing a two goal lead is never good.  But Rangers losing at home by two and not scoring…does not bode well.
		
Click to expand...

True but playing a far better team in both cases.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 17, 2021)

KenL said:



			True but playing a far better team in both cases.
		
Click to expand...

So it would seem…but let’s not blame the rest of Scottish football.  It is what it has to be and can only be.  It’s up to the OF to recognise that they must raise their game when playing European football, and to be able to do it. 

Rangers players and team celebrated wildly when they went 2-1 up against St Johnstone last weekend - the game finishing that way.  With StJ struggles and failings in the lower echelons of European football these last few weeks the warning bells should have been ringing loud and clear.  This is not to dismiss the quality of StJ in Scottish context, but to point it out in the context of Europe.

Truth is…I don’t know what the answer is for the OF.  Maybe they can only just plough on and do their best.  That said  I do wish them well for what is to come in their European campaigns this year.


----------



## KenL (Sep 17, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			So it would seem…but let’s not blame the rest of Scottish football.  It is what it has to be and can only be.  It’s up to the OF to recognise that they must raise their game when playing European football, and to be able to do it.

Rangers players and team celebrated wildly when they went 2-1 up against St Johnstone last weekend - the game finishing that way.  With StJ struggles and failings in the lower echelons of European football these last few weeks the warning bells should have been ringing loud and clear.  This is not to dismiss the quality of StJ in Scottish context, but to point it out in the context of Europe.

Truth is…I don’t know what the answer is for the OF.  Maybe they can only just plough on and do their best.  That said  I do wish them well for what is to come in their European campaigns this year.
		
Click to expand...

Who's blaming Scottish football?🤔


----------



## Slab (Sep 17, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			So it would seem…*but let’s not blame the rest of Scottish football. * It is what it has to be and can only be.  .
		
Click to expand...

agreed, rangers can barely keep a clean sheet in the spfl so it should be no surprise they cant do it in Europe either

I'dve thought the ideal prep to win in Europe is don't concede goals in the regular games


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 17, 2021)

KenL said:



			Who's blaming Scottish football?🤔
		
Click to expand...

We have heard it enough in the past with OF soundings about a North Sea (or whatever) European league…or indeed just the suggestions that the regular Scottish league is insufficient prep for Europe - though this is true to some extent.  

@Slab makes good point.  The Rangers defence was pretty shambolic when MO’H waltzed through it for StJs goal last weekend.  So, for instance, it’s all very well and good for Tavernier to score a cracker…but his #1 role is in defence.


----------



## KenL (Sep 17, 2021)

I think fans might have said this, not sure about the clubs.
The proposed euro leagues are about income, especially from TV. Current Sky, BT contracts for Scottish football are a joke.
Rangers and Celtic on every week as there is next to no interest or audience when anyone else is on.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 17, 2021)

KenL said:



			I think fans might have said this, not sure about the clubs.
The proposed euro leagues are about income, especially from TV. Current Sky, BT contracts for Scottish football are a joke.
Rangers and Celtic on every week as there is next to no interest or audience when anyone else is on.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. And yes … the thinking of many of the fans… hmmm.   Though Rangers and Celtic have the riches of Croesus compared with the rest of Scottish football and should, you’d think,  be able to attract players of significant and sufficient European experience to see them OK in European matches.  Anyway.  As said - not having a go at the OF as I want them to do well to raise the profile of Scottish football.


----------



## KenL (Sep 17, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Indeed.  Though Rangers and Celtic have the riches of Croesus compared with the rest of Scottish football and should, you’d think,  be able to attract players of significant and sufficient European experience to see them OK in European matches.  Anyway.  As said - not having a go at the OF as I want them to do well to raise the profile of Scottish football.
		
Click to expand...

Rangers have done really well in Europe in the last couple of years and Celtic have done well prior to that.
Now they are being written off after one game!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 17, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Indeed. And yes … the thinking of many of the fans… hmmm.   Though Rangers and Celtic have the riches of Croesus compared with the rest of Scottish football and should, you’d think,  be able to attract players of significant and sufficient European experience to see them OK in European matches.  Anyway.  As said - not having a go at the OF as I want them to do well to raise the profile of Scottish football.
		
Click to expand...

Riches of Croesus compared to the rest of Scottish football but comparative paupers compared to the rest of Europe. Football is a money game on the whole. Every so often a club develops a group of players eg Ajax, that have been brought through but for most of the time money talks and the OF don't have enough of it. That is the reality.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 17, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Indeed. And yes … the thinking of many of the fans… hmmm.   Though Rangers and Celtic have the riches of Croesus compared with the rest of Scottish football and should, you’d think,  be able to attract players of significant and sufficient European experience to see them OK in European matches.  Anyway.  As said - not having a go at the OF as I want them to do well to raise the profile of Scottish football.
		
Click to expand...

How was St Johnstone's training on Thursday, seen as they didn't have a game...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 17, 2021)

KenL said:



			Rangers have done really well in Europe in the last couple of years and Celtic have done well prior to that.
Now they are being written off after one game!
		
Click to expand...

Not by me.  I’m just disappointed.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 17, 2021)

ger147 said:



			How was St Johnstone's training on Thursday, seen as they didn't have a game...
		
Click to expand...

It would have been hard work…trying to blend the sublime skills and technique of Efe Ambrose into our defensive system 🙄. But hey…you never know…


----------



## ger147 (Sep 17, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It would have been hard work…trying to blend the sublime skills and technique of Efe Ambrose into our defensive system 🙄. But hey…you never know…
		
Click to expand...

You should spend more time keeping up to date with your own team instead of pretending to be interested in the whole of Scottish football so you can have as many digs as you can at Rangers and Celtic, then you would know


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 17, 2021)

ger147 said:



			You should spend more time keeping up to date with your own team instead of pretending to be interested in the whole of Scottish football so you can have as many digs as you can at Rangers and Celtic, then you would know 

Click to expand...

Unnecessary dig.  I thought I have made it clear that in the context of Europe I actually care about the fortunes of the OF - I am not pretending.  Which seems more than can be said about many OF supporters about the fortunes of the rest of Scottish football, including the international team - about which they don‘t even pretend to care. And that’s a great pity.  Maybe some OF supporters don’t understand that their team need not be the be all and end all of it, and that some supporters of ‘diddy’ clubs might have a less blinkered view.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 17, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Unnecessary dig.  I thought I have made it clear that in the context of Europe I actually care about the fortunes of the OF - I am not pretending.  Which seems more than can be said about many OF supporters about the fortunes of the rest of Scottish football, including the international team - about which they don‘t even pretend to care. And that’s a great pity.  Maybe some OF supporters don’t understand that their team need not be the be all and end all of it, and that some supporters of ‘diddy’ clubs might have a less blinkered view.
		
Click to expand...

Not unnecessary at all as the rest of your post CLEARLY illustrates i.e. yet ANOTHER dig at fans of Rangers and Celtic!! You are really are a sad, pathetic little man aren't you? It must have been a very long and sad life for you lugging about that chip on your shoulder...

As for you describing yourself as less blinkered...


----------



## KenL (Sep 17, 2021)

Let's not all fall out. 😂


----------



## ger147 (Sep 17, 2021)

KenL said:



			Let's not all fall out. 😂
		
Click to expand...

Digs at Celtic and Rangers are clearly a surrogate now that digs at politicians are no longer allowed


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 17, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Digs at Celtic and Rangers are clearly a surrogate now that digs at politicians are no longer allowed 

Click to expand...

Whatever..


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 17, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Whatever..
		
Click to expand...

Now, now children!
A bit of decorum please--after all, what would the neighbours think??
What's the answer to poor displays/ results?--Play more games?...practise HARDER?study foreign teams more closely?-tactics/ formations?
I have no instant fix, do any of you??
Can we ( even ) pay continental teams to take some of our players/ youth teamers to train with them for a year/two years-I don't know
OR, are we just pish and occasionally lucky??


----------



## chico (Sep 17, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Riches of Croesus compared to the rest of Scottish football but comparative paupers compared to the rest of Europe. Football is a money game on the whole. Every so often a club develops a group of players eg Ajax, that have been brought through but for most of the time money talks and the OF don't have enough of it. That is the reality.
		
Click to expand...

Probably the last 5 or six times Celtic have been knocked out of Europe is by teams with less money than them. Rangers got knocked out this year by a team with a smaller budget.


----------



## KenL (Sep 17, 2021)

chico said:



			Probably the last 5 or six times Celtic have been knocked out of Europe is by teams with less money than them. Rangers got knocked out this year by a team with a smaller budget.
		
Click to expand...

5 or 6 times? We need to see the names of those teams.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 17, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Now, now children!
A bit of decorum please--after all, what would the neighbours think??
What's the answer to poor displays/ results?--Play more games?...practise HARDER?study foreign teams more closely?-tactics/ formations?
I have no instant fix, do any of you??
Can we ( even ) pay continental teams to take some of our players/ youth teamers to train with them for a year/two years-I don't know
OR, are we just pish and occasionally lucky??
		
Click to expand...

I don’t think the game is that bad in Scotland and I don’t think it should take much for the OF to become more consistent in Europe - they are, or at least have been, pretty competitive those last few years.  Unfortunately I don’t know the answer, but one of your suggestions has me reflecting about Jack Hendry at Club Brugge, and his claiming a place in the international team - and him looking pretty darned useful. It’s the inconsistency and failures against teams that they should really be beating is what is frustrating and disappointing for supporters of Scottish football.


----------



## KenL (Sep 18, 2021)

We need to give more credit to the other Scottish teams perhaps. 

Look at St.J last season and Hearts and Hibs looking decent this year.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 18, 2021)

KenL said:



			5 or 6 times? We need to see the names of those teams.
		
Click to expand...

You’ll be waiting 😂😂


----------



## chico (Sep 18, 2021)

KenL said:



			5 or 6 times? We need to see the names of those teams.
		
Click to expand...

Mittayjland/Ferencvaros/Copenhagen/Malmo/Maribor. I've probably forgot others due to the detrimental effect it has on me. 
AEK Athens. Feel worse now after remembering that one as well.


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 18, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I don’t think the game is that bad in Scotland and I don’t think it should take much for the OF to become more consistent in Europe - they are, or at least have been, pretty competitive those last few years.  Unfortunately I don’t know the answer, but one of your suggestions has me reflecting about Jack Hendry at Club Brugge, and his claiming a place in the international team - and him looking pretty darned useful. It’s the inconsistency and failures against teams that they should really be beating is what is frustrating and disappointing for supporters of Scottish football.
		
Click to expand...

Hendry was awful at Celtic, and hasn't been much better for Scotland. Have you forgotten that ridiculous shot he had from 30-odd yards that lead directly to the Czech lad scoring from halfway? Marshall got most of the blame, but Hendry was the last man and should never have tried that. If he has done well in Belgium, the Belgian league must be worse than the spl.

As for Celtic the other night, it was the story of the season so far. Great going forward, can't defend to save their lives. I really like Ange and the football he's got them playing, but he really needs to sort that defence out.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 18, 2021)

chico said:



			Probably the last 5 or six times Celtic have been knocked out of Europe is by teams with less money than them. Rangers got knocked out this year by a team with a smaller budget.
		
Click to expand...

I guess then it depends by how much. If it is marginal then sometimes the OF should win, sometimes they will lose. That is the way of it. If the budgets are massively different then the excuses go out of the window. 

Without using Google I'd expect the OF to have similar incomes to the Scandinavian, possibly Greek teams. They are the ones to be judged against. I don't follow Scottish football enough to know how things stack up there.


----------



## KenL (Sep 18, 2021)

AEK Athems was about 25 years ago. 🤣


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 18, 2021)

KenL said:



			AEK Athems was about 25 years ago. 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Was it not only a few years ago? Sure Celtic lost 3:2 on aggregate in 2018ish to AEK.


----------



## KenL (Sep 18, 2021)

I was thinking Rangers.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 18, 2021)

Scotland beat the Hungary Women.
Makes you feel quite ashamed.


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 18, 2021)

Europe - they are, or at least have been, pretty competitive those last few years.  Unfortunately I don’t know the answer, but one of your suggestions has me reflecting about Jack Hendry at Club Brugge, and his claiming a place in the international team - and him looking pretty darned useful. It’s the inconsistency and failures against teams that they should really be beating is what is frustrating and disappointing for supporters of Scottish football.[/QUOTE]
SILH...This is what I mean-are we too parochial?/need to open our minds more to different ideas?/new methods?
And please don't throw the old one about..'You tried it before with Advocaat and Le Guen and look where that got you-massively into debt and absolutely nowhere/either at home OR in Europe' at me....I was there and watched it all unfold
Patience, long term project??...Or just some really, really good young players - a la Best, Daglish, Baxter, MacKay type players ?? ..And anyway, where are they??
Think I'll just go and paint the fence! ..Saves me getting sore head thinking about this.........BTW--am not just referring to my team here ( Govan Gods)


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 18, 2021)

Dunfermline fans to walk out today in protest at the management???
According to 'Off The Ball'-although some are staying until the end??
Heard anything Greg??


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 18, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Dunfermline fans to walk out today in protest at the management???
According to 'Off The Ball'-although some are staying until the end??
Heard anything Greg??
		
Click to expand...

I can't see all twenty of them  protesting and walking out


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 18, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			I can't see all twenty of them  protesting and walking out 

Click to expand...

Think they'll want their money back??
Can see where they're coming from though as P.G. as manager came in promising a lot, delivering little and has apparently peed off the dressing room AND more importantly THE FANS with his ( lack of ) communication skills
Is the board ready to give him The ( dreaded ) Vote of Confidence??


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 19, 2021)

Decent away win by StJ against Aberdeen, seeing Efe Ambrose slot pretty comfortably into central defence taking place of Jason Kerr now departed.  Who’d have thunk it…Efe Ambrose in StJ 🙄.

And great to see Stevie May score as he’s been under a lot of pressure…at times it must be a bit tough being a club legend…with fans expectations of you based upon previous glories.


----------



## KenL (Sep 19, 2021)

Aberdeen seem to be toiling - shame, not!🤣


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 19, 2021)

still think the top floor in Govan have made a right PR dogs dinner of the Sutton/ Lennon 'security'? thing and it's coming back to bite them in the backside with TV coverage coming from a TV studio at an EMPTY Parkhead--so much for being right on the spot and capturing the atmosphere of the Rangers vs Sparta Prague Euro tie on Nov. 4th!
Nice case of BT saying 'Our sponsorship/ our money-YOU do it our way'.....and.dare I say...stop being pathetic and petty!  Bit embarrassing eh, Rangers HOME game from Parkhead??
Not doing too well in the PR stakes are we-what with barring the BBC, wanting paid for/selected ass-kissers at media conferences/??
Some good articles in the media about the outbreak of 'control-freakery' in Govan!
Think the board would do well to remember that the media can be a 'great friend....and a very bad enemy--Stein, Shankly, Ferguson, the 'Blessed Martin' were past masters at using them.
OOPS,...missed out The Walter!!


----------



## KenL (Sep 19, 2021)

Watched game on Rangers TV, not the best performance. Credit to Motherwell for having a go in the 2nd half.

But,...how rubbish are Celtic.  🤣


----------



## chico (Sep 19, 2021)

KenL said:



			Watched game on Rangers TV, not the best performance. Credit to Motherwell for having a go in the 2nd half.

But,...how rubbish are Celtic.  🤣
		
Click to expand...

Celtic seem to be very rubbish. 🙄. Just settling in, I predict an away win before Christmas. 🤞


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 23, 2021)

2 great cup draws , both could go either way , Rangers v Hibs and Celtic v St Johnstone.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 23, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			2 great cup draws , both could go either way , Rangers v Hibs and Celtic v St Johnstone.
		
Click to expand...

Think I’d rather StJ had Celtic rather than Rangers…and it’s a while since I thunk that…chances…and we’ve got Hibs this weekend in any case…


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 24, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Think I’d rather StJ had Celtic rather than Rangers…and it’s a while since I thunk that…chances…and we’ve got Hibs this weekend…
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, could easily end up Hibs v St Johnstone final


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 24, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Think I’d rather StJ had Celtic rather than Rangers…and it’s a while since I thunk that…chances…and we’ve got Hibs this weekend in any case…
		
Click to expand...

SILH......THUNK???
Billy...Tell me you are joking...please


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 24, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			SILH......THUNK???
Billy...Tell me you are joking...please

Click to expand...

The way both the old firm are playing anything could happen.
But fingers crossed FF55


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 25, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			SILH......THUNK???
Billy...Tell me you are joking...please

Click to expand...

….thunk…just thought I’d be lazy with my grammar…


----------



## KenL (Sep 25, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			The way both the old firm are playing anything could happen.
But fingers crossed FF55
		
Click to expand...

Gers were good in the second half against Livvy.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 25, 2021)

KenL said:



			Gers were good in the second half against Livvy.
		
Click to expand...

They only scrapped through today against Dundee


----------



## KenL (Sep 25, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			They only scrapped through today against Dundee 

Click to expand...

An away win, I'll take it.


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 25, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			They only scrapped through today against Dundee 

Click to expand...

I photographed Dundee v Rangers today - Rangers weren't great at all, to their credit they are scraping wins when not playing well.

Nice to see Glen Kamara again - boy is a joy to watch play football.

If you are interested in seeing my pics they are here


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 25, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			I photographed Dundee v Rangers today - Rangers weren't great at all, to their credit they are scraping wins when not playing well.

Nice to see Glen Kamara again - boy is a joy to watch play football.

If you are interested in seeing my pics they are here

Click to expand...

Some good photos there David


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 25, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			I photographed Dundee v Rangers today - Rangers weren't great at all, to their credit they are scraping wins when not playing well.

Nice to see Glen Kamara again - boy is a joy to watch play football.

If you are interested in seeing my pics they are here

Click to expand...

Cracking pics Davy, but isn't that Barisic in pic 11?
BTW , I watched the game and Dundee could easily have got a point.


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 25, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Cracking pics Davy, but isn't that Barisic in pic 11?
BTW , I watched the game and Dundee could easily have got a point.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers my man - fixed that. Nice to know someone actually reads the captions


----------



## KenL (Sep 26, 2021)

Another good result for Celtic. 😉


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 27, 2021)

Hearts seem to have found a team.
Kickback is suddenly all sweetness and light except the usual moaners arguing about which one of four or five players should have won the MOTM.


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 27, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Hearts seem to have found a team.
Kickback is suddenly all sweetness and light except the usual moaners arguing about which one of four or five players should have won the MOTM.

Click to expand...

Now then, be honest...when was the last time you could say that???
George Burley's time??? ...serious, honestly interested


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 28, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Now then, be honest...when was the last time you could say that???
George Burley's time??? ...serious, honestly interested

Click to expand...

Mad Vladd era I think, his first job was to sack Burley with Hearts sitting 2nd in the league.
Burley had the audacity to select which players played in the team
Vlad went on to build a good team though.


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 29, 2021)

Thought it was a good game tonight with a fair result....Raith vs Pars!
Any comments Greg...a la Grant??


----------



## smange (Sep 30, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Thought it was a good game tonight with a fair result....Raith vs Pars!
Any comments Greg...a la Grant??
		
Click to expand...

Good second half performance from the Pars after being absolutely horrendous in the first and lucky to not be at least 3 down at halftime, poor again after we scored and only a worldie save from Fon Williams saving us a point! 

I, like most Pars fans, am not convinced Grant is capable of turning this around as we have looked awful in every game so far and his arrogance and unwillingness to accept any blame for the state of things is beyond belief! 

I’d be happy to see him relieved of his duties even this early in the season


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 30, 2021)

smange said:



			Good second half performance from the Pars after being absolutely horrendous in the first and lucky to not be at least 3 down at halftime, poor again after we scored and only a worldie save from Fon Williams saving us a point!

I, like most Pars fans, am not convinced Grant is capable of turning this around as we have looked awful in every game so far and his arrogance and unwillingness to accept any blame for the state of things is beyond belief!

I’d be happy to see him relieved of his duties even this early in the season
		
Click to expand...

Was I watching a different game??


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 30, 2021)

Damn it!!!!--Bloody technology


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 30, 2021)

Bloody slippy pitch, but keep the faith


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 30, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Bloody slippy pitch, but keep the faith 

Click to expand...


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 30, 2021)

Thought we done alright tonight!!??
What's happened to Defoe ( or have I spent too long with the NHS??- lately
Wonder how the 'tic are going to do tonight ( well I hope )...some start to the game


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 30, 2021)

Normal service resumes for Scottish football in Europe I see. OBC returns.


----------



## smange (Sep 30, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Was I watching a different game??
		
Click to expand...

If you thought Dunfermline played well in first half then you must have been! We were lucky game wasn’t over at halftime


----------



## chico (Oct 1, 2021)

At the Celtic game, just can't understand the system. Playing one of the best teams in Germany and our full backs seem to be told to stand in the centre circle. Has anybody ever seen these tactics before?


----------



## KenL (Oct 1, 2021)

chico said:



			At the Celtic game, just can't understand the system. Playing one of the best teams in Germany and our full backs seem to be told to stand in the centre circle. Has anybody ever seen these tactics before?
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps they are common in Australia or Japan? 😉


----------



## smange (Oct 2, 2021)

Another absolutely abysmal performance! 

4 goals scored in 8 matches and now 4 points adrift at bottom of league

Peter Grant GTF


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 2, 2021)

smange said:



			Another absolutely abysmal performance!

4 goals scored in 8 matches and now 4 points adrift at bottom of league

Peter Grant GTF
		
Click to expand...

What few fans travelled didn't like this 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444330104914694150
Absolute shambles of an appointment. There is no way on earth that he should still be here in the morning.

I, for one, will not step foot back in EEP while he is still in charge and I know a lot of folk that have said exactly the same.

Edit: just been informed there is a board meeting at EEP tonight.


----------



## smange (Oct 2, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			What few fans travelled didn't like this 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444330104914694150
Absolute shambles of an appointment. There is no way on earth that he should still be here in the morning.

I, for one, will not step foot back in EEP while he is still in charge and I know a lot of folk that have said exactly the same.

Terrible appointment to start with and the board themselves need to come out and apologise for getting it drastically wrong! Appointing a guy who just got a team relegated from the league you looking to get promoted from is bizarre, didn’t even apply for the job and even when spoke to thinks he is too important to even need a CV! 

GTF

Edit: just been informed there is a board meeting at EEP tonight.
		
Click to expand...

I hope it’s true about the board meeting and I hope it’s to announce his sacking! We are absolutely abysmal and don’t look like scoring a goal ever again!


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 2, 2021)

smange said:



			I hope it’s true about the board meeting and I hope it’s to announce his sacking! We are absolutely abysmal and don’t look like scoring a goal ever again!
		
Click to expand...

Sadly was a false alarm 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444390271270195203
Disappointing. His post match was pretty terrible, knows he’s on borrowed time but won’t chuck it.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 2, 2021)

Jambos go top 
Here's to a Hibs v Gers draw tomorrow,


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 3, 2021)

Good win by the Saintees today - they must’ve been inspired by my visit to McDiarmid yesterday when me and my Mrs got invited by the club to go along and they’d get the Scottish and League Cups out of their display cabinet for us to hold and get some photos taken.   Oh yes they did. 

That’s why some of us choose to support a team that isn’t one of the ‘big boys’ and I may be tempted to post the evidence…🥰🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿😇😇


----------



## KenL (Oct 3, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Good win by the Saintees today - they must’ve been inspired by my visit to McDiarmid yesterday when me and my Mrs got invited by the club to go along and they’d get the Scottish and League Cups out of their display cabinet for us to hold and get some photos taken.   Oh yes they did.

That’s why some of us choose to support a team that isn’t one of the ‘big boys’ and I may be tempted to post the evidence…🥰🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿😇😇
		
Click to expand...

Nice one. I know Hearts charged their fans to get their picture taken with the Scottish Cup.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 3, 2021)

KenL said:



			Nice one. I know Hearts charged their fans to get their picture taken with the Scottish Cup.
		
Click to expand...

I think they might have thought I was a potential sponsor…🙄.

A conversation with a bunch of blokes in the Methven Indian on Thursday night found one of them texting his pal Steve Brown (StJ chairman) asking if he could sort a visit for me the next morning.  Around 11am Friday morning I got a phone call from Roddy Grant (Legend and in StJ Hall of Fame) asking if I could get to the club within the hour…Could I?  You bet I could…👍

And so an hour later saw me and my Mrs in a little room in the main stand holding both the Scottish League Cup and the Scottish Cup…the oldest national football trophy in the world.  Both won the previous season by the wee club you’ve supported all your life.  And that is something that the club is unlikely to ever do again, and something that will be rare in the future for any club outside of the old firm.

Wish my mum was still with us to see the photos as she was a StJ fan and we took her to the 2014 final (which we also won) but I like to think she was looking down smiling and cheering.  Best thing that’s ever happened to me…well apart from the lass sharing the moment with me, and the kids…yes quite possibly.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 3, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Good win by the Saintees today - they must’ve been inspired by my visit to McDiarmid yesterday when me and my Mrs got invited by the club to go along and they’d get the Scottish and League Cups out of their display cabinet for us to hold and get some photos taken.   Oh yes they did.

That’s why some of us choose to support a team that isn’t one of the ‘big boys’ and I may be tempted to post the evidence…🥰🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿😇😇
		
Click to expand...

Post the pictures Hugh, a few on here will use them for darts practice


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 3, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Post the pictures Hugh, a few on here will use them for darts practice 

Click to expand...

I know…🙄 I have to work out how to reduce the size of a photo using my iPad as they are too large as they are…think I’ll post a pic under ‘things we are grateful for’…to give as many posters as possible a target for their darts 🤣😻


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 3, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I know…🙄 I have to work out how to reduce the size of a photo using my iPad as they are too large as they are…think I’ll post a pic under ‘things we are grateful for’…to give as many posters as possible a target for their darts 🤣😻
		
Click to expand...

Right click ,select resize, save as resized. Oops that's using a lap top.


----------



## toyboy54 (Oct 3, 2021)

Good 'smash 'n grab' by Celtic today!
But Aberdeen look totally bereft of ideas and ability to find a pass--Has the Glass been smashed??


----------



## toyboy54 (Oct 3, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Good 'smash 'n grab' by Celtic today!
But Aberdeen look totally bereft of ideas and ability to find a pass--Has the Glass been smashed??
		
Click to expand...

Sounds as if we got a 'get out of jail' card today....2-1 at home against 10 man Hibs----still suppose the result is the main thing(?)


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 3, 2021)

Hibs looked favourites before the red card. .
But it's a win, we really need to improve in all areas.


----------



## toyboy54 (Oct 3, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Hibs looked favourites before the red card. .
But it's a win, we really need to improve in all areas.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed...been pretty poor/disjointed since start of season-seem to be lacking leadership( both ON and OFF the park)
Will catch Sportscene later--then some Attenborough ( to get more depressed)
Will cheer up by watching 'Silence of the Lambs' from last night---Thank God I'm not alone


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 3, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Hibs looked favourites before the red card. .
But it's a win, we really need to improve in all areas.
		
Click to expand...

That Hibs defender Porteous.........so much talent, so little brain.
A Scottish Gas-going in the making.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 4, 2021)

And for the supporters of anyone but the OF especially - no words required on how I felt on Friday morning. Keep the faith as you never know what might happen.  Not that many years ago back in the mid-late 1980s, StJohnstone were scraping along in the 3rd tier of Scottish football, and IIRC we were one of these seasons right down in the relegation zone and heading who knows where (other than bust).


----------



## KenL (Oct 4, 2021)

Why the comment about the OF?

Glad you enjoyed your day.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 4, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



View attachment 38791


And for the supporters of anyone but the OF especially - no words required on how I felt on Friday morning. Keep the faith as you never know what might happen.  Not that many years ago back in the mid-late 1980s, StJohnstone were scraping along in the 3rd tier of Scottish football, and IIRC we were one of these seasons right down in the relegation zone and heading who knows where (other than bust).
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Shug, I see you've been living the good life, wont be long before you're a Double D cup .
Give me a shout next time you're looking for a game, probably best waiting till next spring


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 4, 2021)

KenL said:



			Why the comment about the OF?

Glad you enjoyed your day.
		
Click to expand...

Because fans of the OF have been able to celebrate doubles quite regularly in the past and will continue to do so into the future as they dominate Scottish football.  

The rest of us have to keep the faith in our team in times of deep struggle…because miracles can happen…as StJ proved last season.  It is highly unlikely they will ever again win both trophies in the same season…it was frankly unbelievable.

So the comment was not anti-OF, instead it was directed to those who worship (to one degree or another) lesser gods.


----------



## toyboy54 (Oct 7, 2021)

Anyone watching the U21 game between Scotland and Denmark??
I'm afraid the malaise of the 'big ' team has trickled down to the 'wee' team, i.e. a serious lack of ideas on how to (even) look like scoring goals whilst giving away 'softies' out of nothing!
Having said that boring old refrain though, the Danes look a well drilled, competent, confident side, whodon't look like losing a goal, but certainly look capable of scoring again!!
Oh, woe is us


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 8, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Anyone watching the U21 game between Scotland and Denmark??
I'm afraid the malaise of the 'big ' team has trickled down to the 'wee' team, i.e. a serious lack of ideas on how to (even) look like scoring goals whilst giving away 'softies' out of nothing!
Having said that boring old refrain though, the Danes look a well drilled, competent, confident side, whodon't look like losing a goal, but certainly look capable of scoring again!!
Oh, woe is us

Click to expand...

I thought Denmark played really well, Scots team were not too shabby but never really looked like scoring against an excellent defense.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 9, 2021)

Scotland1 down after 5 minutes


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 9, 2021)

A great goal to make it 1-1, then some really bad defending  1-2


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 9, 2021)

Kaz said:



			We're hopeless 

Click to expand...

Keep the faith , penalty  FFS, you were right


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 9, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			A great goal to make it 1-1, then some really bad defending  1-2
		
Click to expand...

Yes lovely goal a quality finish.
That’s as bad as defending as u will ever see,forwards can’t defend and then everyone wrong side.
Should add up to a cracking 2nd half.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 9, 2021)

Haha drama of the highest order 
Christ these Israelis are fakers


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 9, 2021)

It's never straight forward


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 9, 2021)

Yippee , can we hold on for 2 minutes  PHEW !!! YES


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 9, 2021)

Kaz said:



			We're brilliant! 

Click to expand...

Never in any doubt , oh yeh of little faith


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 9, 2021)

Tremendous 2nd half


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 9, 2021)

Cracking finish and well deserved.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 9, 2021)

A nice change, we normally shoot ourselves in the foot


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 9, 2021)

Patterson and Gilmour were immense in that second half, absolutely ran the show down the right. Finally seems like we have a pairing that can mirror Robertson/Tierney on the left.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 9, 2021)

Really enjoyable game to watch and great second half from Scotland


----------



## KenL (Oct 9, 2021)

Fantastic.
Probably lose to those dolphin and whale murdering barstewards, the Faroes.😬
Seriously, we should pump them - w*nkers.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 9, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Patterson and Gilmour were immense in that second half, absolutely ran the show down the right. Finally seems like we have a pairing that can mirror Robertson/Tierney on the left.
		
Click to expand...

Patterson first half no
2nd half maybe
Robertson and Tierney different class


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 9, 2021)

KenL said:



			Fantastic.
Probably lose to those dolphin and whale murdering barstewards, the Faroes.😬
Seriously, we should pump them - w*nkers.
		
Click to expand...

Why you swearing have you not read the forum rules😡


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 9, 2021)

Phew…quite impressed by Patterson…in 2nd half…others did well also.

Hopefully the job can be done against Faroes on Tuesday and I can look forward to my trip with my lad to Hampden for the Denmark game in Nov.  It‘ll be his first Scotland game and…bless his cotton socks…he’s dead excited at the prospect.🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿

I must add that as the clock ticked into the last minute of normal time my Mrs, now with 30yrs of watching my agonies through Scotland games and especially my suffering over the final minutes of any game we are looking to get something from, was telling me that a draw will do, we don’t need or indeed want much additional time.  When 6 minutes went up she groaned.  I tried to keep positive saying we really needed to win the game and we were playing pretty well…

For once I was right.  Just.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 9, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			Patterson first half no
2nd half maybe
Robertson and Tierney different class
		
Click to expand...

Umm yeah, that’s why I said 2nd half…


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 9, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Umm yeah, that’s why I said 2nd half…
		
Click to expand...

Thought there was some excellent linking down right in 2nd half and some good interchange and forward looking stuff midfield from McGinn, Gilmour and co.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 9, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Umm yeah, that’s why I said 2nd half…
		
Click to expand...

You might have said they were immense 2nd half but the other 2 did it for 90
Patterson was definitely a weak link first half so you didn’t have someone who could mirror the left 2 and imo you still don’t have.
Anyway don’t really watch Scotland but a great atmosphere and really enjoyed the game.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 9, 2021)

Wow, that was some second half, brilliant team effort.
Match stats, 17 shots at goal, 9 on target. More of the same please

Wee Billy Gilmore made me laugh. 
Standing in the middle of the park and signaling to his team mates who to pass to. Give him a conductors baton next game.
Cue draw with Faroes.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 9, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Wow, that was some second half, brilliant team effort.
Match stats, 17 shots at goal, 9 on target. More of the same please

Wee Billy Gilmore made me laugh.
Standing in the middle of the park and signaling to his team mates who to pass to. Give him a conductors baton next game.
Cue draw with Faroes. 

Click to expand...

I groaned (well a little bit more than that) at the Dykes header and McGinn shots in 2nd half as Scotland pressed and pressed…these sorts of ‘open goal’ misses usually lead to an opposition break out and goal.  But this time that didnae happen.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 9, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			You might have said they were immense 2nd half but the other 2 did it for 90
Patterson was definitely a weak link first half so you didn’t have someone who could mirror the left 2 and imo you still don’t have.
Anyway don’t really watch Scotland but a great atmosphere and really enjoyed the game.
		
Click to expand...

No one is disputing that Robertson/Tierney are class or that they did it for 90 mins.
What I am saying is that Patterson and Gilmour, in the second half, showed that we have that ability on the right as well. No, they didn’t do it for 90 but they showed the capability and considering they have barely played together that might be understandable.
The link up, dropping deep and surging forward, transitioning and overlapping and interchanging was very much what we have missed on the other flank.

For too long Scotland have relied heavily on the left sided above play of overlaps and interchanges but with no balance on the right. These young lads showed that capability so I DO think we have that option, Clarke just needs to be brave enough to keep going with them and not fall back in to the old habits. When Gilmour and Patterson gelled it was no coincidence that we took the game by the scruff.

But that’s just my opinion as someone that does watch a lot of Scotland.


----------



## HowlingGale (Oct 9, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Wow, that was some second half, brilliant team effort.
Match stats, 17 shots at goal, 9 on target. More of the same please

Wee Billy Gilmore made me laugh. 
Standing in the middle of the park and signaling to his team mates who to pass to. Give him a conductors baton next game.
Cue draw with Faroes. 

Click to expand...

The thing is if you look at our stats over the last wee while we've been creating bucket loads of chances and that includes the euros. We just can't convert them.

Sure, the performances and results haven't been there, but the chances have. If only we had a half decent finisher.

I keep thinking if we keep doing what we've been doing the goals and results will come.

Did anyone see the celebration for Israel's second goal? The guy, I think it was Dobber, slid along the ground and someone launched a pie right into his lap 😂. What a throw.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 9, 2021)

HowlingGale said:



			The thing is if you look at our stats over the last wee while we've been creating bucket loads of chances and that includes the euros. We just can't convert them.

Sure, the performances and results haven't been there, but the chances have. If only we had a half decent finisher.

I keep thinking if we keep doing what we've been doing the goals and results will come.

Did anyone see the celebration for Israel's second goal? The guy, I think it was Dobber, slid along the ground and someone launched a pie right into his lap 😂. What a throw.
		
Click to expand...

I saw Dabbbur get a mince pie right in the chuckies 😂


----------



## HowlingGale (Oct 9, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			I saw Dabbbur get a mince pie right in the chuckies 😂
		
Click to expand...

The pitch is miles from the stand. The must have had a pie gun or something.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 9, 2021)

HowlingGale said:



			The pitch is miles from the stand. The must have had a pie gun or something.
		
Click to expand...

Hampden pie cannon


----------



## HowlingGale (Oct 9, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Hampden pie cannon
		
Click to expand...

😂


----------



## KenL (Oct 10, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			Why you swearing have you not read the forum rules😡
		
Click to expand...

Apologies, but I am rather upset by their actions.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 11, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Hampden pie cannon
		
Click to expand...

Hope it wasn’t a pork pie…🤔


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 11, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Hope it wasn’t a pork pie…🤔
		
Click to expand...

Pies sold at Hamden have never been that specific in their meat content. 
It’s fair to say the pie may have been introduced to pork, briefly, at some point.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 12, 2021)

Kaz said:



			We seem pretty hopeless again.... would be classic Scotland to get the dramatic winner at the weekend only to blow it by failing to beat the Faroes.....
		
Click to expand...

Steve Clarke special. Find a formula that works and then change it. Ok Adams is injured but Patterson and MacGregor aren’t. Utterly abject down the right again


----------



## toyboy54 (Oct 12, 2021)

Dross, absolute Dross!!
Unless something miraculous happens, then it's another bloody failure
Wonder what crap Clarke will come out with ( he'd better not come out with..'well they held the Danes to 0-0 here)

Don't believe it ...Dykes has just saved Clarkes scrawny neck......oh hell, more bloody VAR


----------



## KenL (Oct 12, 2021)

Still time for an equaliser. 🤣


----------



## toyboy54 (Oct 12, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Super Swally's sounding a bit depressed and I know the feeling.... 

Click to expand...

He's actually one of the nicest guys you can meet ( knew him years ago in E.K.) great company!!
Clarke is one lucky, lucky barsteward!!
Crap display...............................................bit like my play today


----------



## KenL (Oct 12, 2021)

Yip, I've chatted to Ally a couple of times in a pub in Houston. Very friendly chap.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 12, 2021)

We get some width and movement on the right and a goal materialises.


----------



## HowlingGale (Oct 12, 2021)

😱 that was hard to watch. We've needed a run of luck for years. Now it's our turn.


----------



## toyboy54 (Oct 12, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			We get some width and movement on the right and a goal materialises.
		
Click to expand...

Took your earlier point on board--so right!!
Now let's hear the crap coming out the diddys mouth!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 13, 2021)

Oh that last night was horrible, utterly horrible…painful on the eyes but we won so I will forgive and try and forget.

btw…thought Hendry and McTominey were particularly poor and wasteful…and hardly heard John McGinn mentioned other than the header he missed towards the end.  Tierney, Billy Gilmour and Ryan Christie did ok, Robertson OK but a bit wasteful, Dykes…well looks like we have a lucky striker. Patterson making a difference when he’s on— liking the lad.

And love AMcC commentaries…he says just what I’m thinking (and shouting at the TV).  Besides…he’s a St Johnstone legend…


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 13, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Oh that last night was horrible, utterly horrible…painful on the eyes but we won so I will forgive and try and forget.

btw…thought Hendry and McTominey were particularly poor and wasteful…and hardly heard John McGinn mentioned other than the header he missed towards the end.  Tierney, *Billy Gilmour* and Ryan Christie did ok, Robertson OK but a bit wasteful, Dykes…well looks like we have a lucky striker. Patterson making a difference when he’s on— liking the lad.

And love AMcC commentaries…he says just what I’m thinking (and shouting at the TV).  Besides…he’s a St Johnstone legend…
		
Click to expand...

No one was running off of him and giving him a lay-off or through ball option so he had to keep trying to fabricate something or have a run at the defence himself. He looked a bit lost at times with no one to link up with. 
Probably the most disjointed Tierney and Robertson have been in a long time as well. 

Credit to the Faroes on that as they obviously did their homework and were suffocating the left flank with two deep banks that were moving well together. But that should have been presenting switch ball opportunities that there was just no one there to take and Clarke clearly didn't see it until it was almost too late.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 13, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			No one was running off of him and giving him a lay-off or through ball option so he had to keep trying to fabricate something or have a run at the defence himself. He looked a bit lost at times with no one to link up with.
Probably the most disjointed Tierney and Robertson have been in a long time as well.

Credit to the Faroes on that as they obviously did their homework and were suffocating the left flank with two deep banks that were moving well together. But that should have been presenting switch ball opportunities that there was just no one there to take and Clarke clearly didn't see it until it was almost too late.
		
Click to expand...

…and when we tried to switch flanks, our moving of the ball was often painfully slow, with cross field even quite short passes going right into the feet of, or just behind, the receiving player - who then had to collect and adjust before moving it on…frustrating as of late we’ve been much better at that.  

Anyway…as we say…there are no pictures on the scorecard.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Oct 13, 2021)

Folks forgetting Denmark were held till the 85th minute as well. 

Clarke is putting faith and dreams back into the tartan army, he's a coach that everyone wanted when the job was vacant, it's coming, few youngsters that will only get better, and few still to be blooded like Hickey, Ramsay & Ferguson. Is Nisbet the striker we've needed for a while? Wait and see, but that's still our weak spot, but when you've a guy equaling decades old records it can't be bad.

It's shite being Scottish, but sometimes it's nae


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 13, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



			Folks forgetting Denmark were held till the 85th minute as well.

Clarke is putting faith and dreams back into the tartan army, he's a coach that everyone wanted when the job was vacant, it's coming, few youngsters that will only get better, and few still to be blooded like Hickey, Ramsay & Ferguson. Is Nisbet the striker we've needed for a while? Wait and see, but that's still our weak spot, but when you've a guy equaling decades old records it can't be bad.

It's shite being Scottish, but sometimes it's nae
		
Click to expand...

No, I don't think anyone is forgetting that. Having watched that game, the big difference was that Denmark weren't lucky to escape several Faroese attacks as they basically hemmed them in to two banks of 5 protecting the keeper. And that's what I'd have expected Scotland to do. 

You say "it's coming", how long does he have to be in the role before it comes? These talented youngsters, where are they? Whilst their potential doesn't even make the bench (in some cases) we're continually hit with Grant Hanley and co. He must have compromising photo's of Clarke. 
Not everyone wanted Clarke, one decent season at Kilmarnock when the rest were diddies is what he has built a reputation on. 

If Nisbet is the striker we need, why did he get about 10 minutes and not feature at all in many other games? 

I'm not deliberately setting out to be negative here and derail the Tartan Army happy train, but we need to be realistic about the last 4 games (save the Austria game which was actually quite the gritty game you expect from Scotland) but scraping by against the might of Moldova, Israel and Faroe Islands... Is that where we think we belong and should be happy with?


----------



## smange (Oct 13, 2021)

Wasn’t good at all last night but we won in the end and that’s the most important thing at the minute!

We have tripped up in these matches in the past and apart from a super save from Gordon and some poor finishing from the Faroes we would have again last night but we got the bit of luck we never seem to get  with the goal and we sit in probably as good a place in the table as any of us could have dared to imagine before it all began! 

I’m going to enjoy Scotland’s relative success because it’s now only a couple of days before club football returns and the Pars will undoubtedly bring me crashing back to earth! 😩


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 13, 2021)

smange said:



			Wasn’t good at all last night but we won in the end and that’s the most important thing at the minute!

We have tripped up in these matches in the past and apart from a super save from Gordon and some poor finishing from the Faroes we would have again last night but we got the bit of luck we never seem to get  with the goal and we sit in probably as good a place in the table as any of us could have dared to imagine before it all began!

I’m going to enjoy Scotland’s relative success because it’s now only a couple of days before club football returns and the Pars will undoubtedly bring me crashing back to earth! 😩
		
Click to expand...

Putting aside many disappointing aspects, on another night Scotland could have scored 3 or 4 and lost 1 or 2.  I‘ll go with that and sit in same place as @Banchory Buddha and @smange.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 16, 2021)

Disappointing draw for the Jambos at Ibrox.
Thought we would get the full 3 points there,


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 16, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Disappointing draw for the Jambos at Ibrox.
Thought we would get the full 3 points there,
		
Click to expand...

Aye, Rangers grabbing that last minute equaliser must have really hurt…


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 16, 2021)

Losing at home to Livi, and by three, is not good, not good at all.


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 16, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



View attachment 39062
View attachment 39064

Click to expand...

Folk are wondering where his thumb has gone to in that second picture.

I hear that the Ref got the Rangers Man of the Match award again.


----------



## KenL (Oct 16, 2021)

Watched Rangers v Hearts.  Hearts were very impressive. They could well be second in the league this season. 😉


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Oct 17, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Folk are wondering where his thumb has gone to in that second picture.

I hear that the Ref got the Rangers Man of the Match award again.
		
Click to expand...

Straight red for Aribo, he even looks immediately to the ref. Nothing to see here


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Oct 17, 2021)

How long does the failed Glass experiment last? Absolutely zero support for him on twitter & Facers last night. Cormack needing a huge slice of humble pie here, I don't think he has that in him


----------



## davidy233 (Oct 17, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



			How long does the failed Glass experiment last? Absolutely zero support for him on twitter & Facers last night. Cormack needing a huge slice of humble pie here, I don't think he has that in him
		
Click to expand...

Dons fans were singing 'sacked in the morning' at him last night - never a good look.


----------



## KenL (Oct 17, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



			Straight red for Aribo, he even looks immediately to the ref. Nothing to see here 

Click to expand...

I see the ref conspiracy theories are still alive and well. 🤣

Strangely Michael Stewart, who does all he can on social media to get right into Rangers, said the ref got it right.


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 17, 2021)

KenL said:



			I see the ref conspiracy theories are still alive and well. 🤣

Strangely Michael Stewart, who does all he can on social media to get right into Rangers, said the ref got it right.
		
Click to expand...

to be fair, the ref's view was impeded.


----------



## KenL (Oct 17, 2021)

I read that Motherwell should have had a penalty yesterday.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Oct 17, 2021)

KenL said:



			I see the ref conspiracy theories are still alive and well. 🤣

Strangely Michael Stewart, who does all he can on social media to get right into Rangers, said the ref got it right.
		
Click to expand...

Don't be ridiculous


----------



## KenL (Oct 17, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



			Don't be ridiculous
		
Click to expand...

Pardon?


----------



## KenL (Oct 17, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Hopefully it'll take relegation for the penny to drop....
		
Click to expand...

🤣😂🤣


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Oct 18, 2021)

KenL said:



			Pardon?
		
Click to expand...

It was a clear straight leg to the shin, red card all day long


----------



## KenL (Oct 18, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



			It was a clear straight leg to the shin, red card all day long
		
Click to expand...

It didn't look great so I wonder why pundits are saying the ref got it right?


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Oct 18, 2021)

KenL said:



			It didn't look great so I wonder why pundits are saying the ref got it right?
		
Click to expand...

Yes you have to wonder why they've stopped critiquing Rangers when all it brings is attempts to cancel presenters? I'm baffled. Club and supporters are untouchable bullies.


----------



## KenL (Oct 18, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



			Yes you have to wonder why they've stopped critiquing Rangers when all it brings is attempts to cancel presenters? I'm baffled. Club and supporters are untouchable bullies.
		
Click to expand...

🤭


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 18, 2021)

Mind you, according to the referee, grabbing your opponent by the throat only merits a yellow card.
Insult to injury was booking the Hearts player for protesting.
Rangers wanting to ban opposing fans will only add to the crowds intimidation of referees.


----------



## KenL (Oct 18, 2021)

😴


----------



## toyboy54 (Oct 18, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



			Yes you have to wonder why they've stopped critiquing Rangers when all it brings is attempts to cancel presenters? I'm baffled. Club and supporters are untouchable bullies.
		
Click to expand...

Really???
Not all of us-must admit though there are some paranoid, self righteous 'victims' (and they have a point)
BUT, we know that not everyone likes us-it is what it is..AND the current PR/Board are doing nothing to address the various aspects of this!!
SO Mr. Buddha, what would you suggest??.....( BTW, who do you support?)


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Oct 19, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Really???
Not all of us-must admit though there are some paranoid, *self righteous 'victims' (and they have a point)*
BUT, we know that not everyone likes us-it is what it is..AND the current PR/Board are doing nothing to address the various aspects of this!!
SO Mr. Buddha, what would you suggest??.....( BTW, who do you support?)
		
Click to expand...

They have a point? You think Rangers are victimised?  

Who I support is irrelevant, but I'm from Banchory so work it out for yourself


----------



## KenL (Oct 19, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



			They have a point? You think Rangers are victimised? 

Who I support is irrelevant, but I'm from Banchory so work it out for yourself
		
Click to expand...

Celtic? 🤣


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Oct 19, 2021)

KenL said:



			Celtic? 🤣
		
Click to expand...

 typical hun


----------



## KenL (Oct 19, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



 typical hun
		
Click to expand...

Please don't use abusive terms on the forum. 😲


----------



## BrianM (Oct 19, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



 typical hun
		
Click to expand...

Take a step back, why use a term like that on an open forum, it says a lot about the type of person you are.


----------



## toyboy54 (Oct 19, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



			They have a point? You think Rangers are victimised? 

Who I support is irrelevant, but I'm from Banchory so work it out for yourself
		
Click to expand...

Have been in the past---the run to European final meaning 8 games in 2 weeks?
Our demotion to the basement of life so gladly jumped upon by the usual suspects in(and celebrated) by the SPFL,the Championship et al--although we did take lots of money to the 'wee' teams on our way back!!
I've never supported the lunatic fringe who wreak havoc and mayhem in the sectarian blindness that befalls them--MANY DON'T,so be careful who you tarnish-please!
Banchory eh,..would you be any part of the mob that STILL wishes harm on IAIN DURRANT ( by any chance,although that's historical too)??
There's no winners, we ALL have the bampots......


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 19, 2021)

Good performance by Celtic this afternoon. Jota's pass for the first goal was a thing of beauty.


----------



## KenL (Oct 19, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Good performance by Celtic this afternoon. Jota's pass for the first goal was a thing of beauty.
		
Click to expand...

Lovely finish too. 👍


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 20, 2021)

Good result by Celtic, and wishing Rangers well tomorrow against Brondby.


----------



## toyboy54 (Oct 20, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Good result by Celtic, and wishing Rangers well tomorrow against Brondby.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, kind sir...and you are so right about Celtic!!...Great result
Now we need to do the same ( or preferably better)
We really need to get our act together-both at home and in Europe-standards have slipped and, it's simply not good enough ( and that's not over-expectation, we should be able to compete to a higher degree than we have this season-simples!!)


----------



## casuk (Oct 21, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



			They have a point? You think Rangers are victimised? 

Who I support is irrelevant, but I'm from Banchory so work it out for yourself
		
Click to expand...

Banchory United would be my guess,


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Oct 21, 2021)

casuk said:



			Banchory United would be my guess,
		
Click to expand...

Banchory St Ternan mate


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Oct 21, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Have been in the past---the run to European final meaning 8 games in 2 weeks? [1]
Our demotion[2] to the basement of life so gladly jumped upon by the usual suspects in(and celebrated) by the SPFL,the Championship et al--although we did take lots of money to the 'wee' teams on our way back!!
I've never supported the lunatic fringe who wreak havoc and mayhem in the sectarian blindness that befalls them--MANY DON'T,so be careful who you tarnish-please! [3]
Banchory eh,..would you be any part of the mob that STILL wishes harm on IAIN DURRANT ( by any chance,although that's historical too)??[4]
There's no winners, we ALL have the bampots......

Click to expand...

[1] Your fixture pile-up was due to being allowed to postpone games earlier in the seaosn to HELP you
[2] Your accesion into the league unchallenged over teams that actually met the league entry criteria. Again favouritism
[3] indeed many don't, tho the pathetic back-and-forth that seems to assume everyone is either a supporter of one or the other is pathetic..."aye but who do you _really_ support" . That would be Get Stuffed FC
[4] You see, there ye go, can't let one bad tackle from 40 years ago go. We never hear about the actual assualts by Johnson or McCoist though do we?


----------



## toyboy54 (Oct 21, 2021)

Oh dear, someone having 'a bit of a day' --and it's still SO early ( I DO So Hope YOUR HORMONES GET BACK INTO SOME SEMBLANCE OF BALANCE)
Poor thing!!
'assualts??..do you mean 'assaults'?.. Anyway, who be this 'McCoist and Johnston' whose names you take in vain--surely not-assault??-never, inconceivable, how very, very dare you
Too busy to be 'orsed' to educate you on your points 1/2 and3, but on 1&2 you need to check your history ( where's the icon thingy for blowing kisses?)
Could all depend on your/my interpretation I suppose?--I mean, there's your way and THEN THE CORRECT WAY
When you down this way?.. How's about we get a game?...AND, but only if you behave, I'll take you to a game at that bastion of bigotry and victimisation that is the home of 'Get Stuffed F.C. ( wear your Dons scarf-you'll be DEAD safe)
Anyway, have a nice night--hope the hormonal thing rights itself( blows kisses again)


----------



## KenL (Oct 21, 2021)

Ignore the troll. 😂

BTW, watching the Rangers, we are 1 up. No sign of any assaults yet. 😉


----------



## toyboy54 (Oct 21, 2021)

KenL said:



			Ignore the troll. 😂

BTW, watching the Rangers, we are 1 up. No sign of any assaults yet. 😉
		
Click to expand...

OOps, now 2 ( but weird decision by VAR )...maybe someone LIKES US?
Still no assaults YET......is E.K. boy Ally not up on the commentary gallery??...suppose he could assault a pie at half-time


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 21, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			OOps, now 2 ( but weird decision by VAR )...maybe someone LIKES US?
Still no assaults YET......is E.K. boy Ally not up on the commentary gallery??...suppose he could assault a pie at half-time

Click to expand...

Looks like Ally's ate all the pies. Lol
I starting to like VAR.


----------



## toyboy54 (Oct 21, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Looks like Ally's ate all the pies. Lol
I starting to like VAR.

Click to expand...

Classy William, Classy!


----------



## toyboy54 (Oct 21, 2021)

You are one lucky, lucky Bareisic,Bareisic (? )..Get a grip ya diddie


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 21, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			You are one lucky, lucky Bareisic,Bareisic (? )..Get a grip ya diddie
		
Click to expand...

VAR  correctly gave us a goal we thought initially was O/side.
Then denied us a stonewall penalty .
Overall good result that gives us a bit of hope going forward. FF55


----------



## toyboy54 (Oct 24, 2021)

Jeez,...What a hit that was!!!


----------



## KenL (Oct 24, 2021)

Good away win. Hoping to catch the highlights later.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Oct 25, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Oh dear, someone having 'a bit of a day' --and it's still SO early ( I DO So Hope YOUR HORMONES GET BACK INTO SOME SEMBLANCE OF BALANCE)
Poor thing!!
'assualts??..do you mean 'assaults'?.. Anyway, who be this 'McCoist and Johnston' whose names you take in vain--surely not-assault??-never, inconceivable, how very, very dare you
Too busy to be 'orsed' to educate you on your points 1/2 and3, but on 1&2 you need to check your history ( where's the icon thingy for blowing kisses?)
Could all depend on your/my interpretation I suppose?--I mean, there's your way and THEN THE CORRECT WAY
When you down this way?.. How's about we get a game?...AND, but only if you behave, I'll take you to a game at that bastion of bigotry and victimisation that is the home of 'Get Stuffed F.C. ( wear your Dons scarf-you'll be DEAD safe)
Anyway, have a nice night--hope the hormonal thing rights itself( blows kisses again)
		
Click to expand...

1&2, nope mate, you need to. Games were shuffled in the earlier rounds for you. You were allowed into the league, not relegated, you were liquidated and gone, that's the facts of the matter. 

Point 3 literally has examples here, it happens all the time with the cheeks

Point 4, at least you didn't question that.


----------



## AliMc (Oct 26, 2021)

Walter Smith passed away RIP


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Oct 26, 2021)

AliMc said:



			Walter Smith passed away RIP
		
Click to expand...

Appreciated by fans of all clubs for this moment


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 26, 2021)

Awfully sad news about Walter Smith, a proper football man.

Just listening to McCoist on Talksport now, I've shed a tear.

RIP Walter


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 26, 2021)

Very sad news about Walter Smith - always seemed a decent football person


----------



## KenL (Oct 26, 2021)

AliMc said:



			Walter Smith passed away RIP
		
Click to expand...

Oh no, so sad to hear this.
A real Rangers legend in my book.


----------



## AliMc (Oct 26, 2021)

Not a Rangers fan but he seemed like a genuinely decent guy, the image of him and McCoist carrying Tommy Burn's coffin spoke volumes


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 26, 2021)

RIP Walter


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 26, 2021)

Sad to hear Walter Smith has died. RIP


----------



## casuk (Oct 26, 2021)

He will be missed, sad day


----------



## BrianM (Oct 26, 2021)

Really terrible news, a truly sad day.
Not just a Rangers legend but a football legend, always spoke well.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Oct 28, 2021)

Is John Beaton incompetent or just simply a cheat?


----------



## KenL (Oct 28, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



			Is John Beaton incompetent or just simply a cheat?
		
Click to expand...

🤣😂🤣


----------



## casuk (Oct 28, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



			Is John Beaton incompetent or just simply a cheat?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure with either but he has made some outlandish decisions in his career and all seem to benefit one team


----------



## BrianM (Oct 28, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



			Is John Beaton incompetent or just simply a cheat?
		
Click to expand...

You need to ease off the drink.


----------



## BrianM (Oct 28, 2021)

casuk said:



			I'm not sure with either but he has made some outlandish decisions in his career and all seem to benefit one team
		
Click to expand...

Are you saying it wasn't a penalty?
As soon as the defender is behind his man instead of in front, he's in trouble.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Oct 28, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Are you saying it wasn't a penalty?
As soon as the defender is behind his man instead of in front, he's in trouble.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, what school of defending did you go to? 

Just to clarify, there has to be a foul to award a free kick or a penalty, simply falling over isn't a foul


----------



## BrianM (Oct 28, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



			Wow, what school of defending did you go to? 

Just to clarify, there has to be a foul to award a free kick or a penalty, simply falling over isn't a foul
		
Click to expand...

As soon as there is contact he's in trouble.
Put it this way i went to a better school than you


----------



## casuk (Oct 28, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Are you saying it wasn't a penalty?
As soon as the defender is behind his man instead of in front, he's in trouble.
		
Click to expand...

The defender wasn't behind, the rangers player ran around him from behind and dived around the defender 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453458639944101895


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Oct 28, 2021)

BrianM said:



			As soon as there is contact he's in trouble.
Put it this way i went to a better school than you 

Click to expand...

Well the problem of course is there wasn't any contact, but contact isn't a foul, there needs to be an actual foul for it to be a foul.

And no, you clearly didn't go to a better school than me if you don't know the most basic "goal side" to defending (not that Bates was actually goal side here, but that wasn't your point)


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 28, 2021)

1. The Rangers player was offside when the ball was played in
2. There is no contact - or even attempted contact - at all from the Aberdeen defender

I've seen some bad decisions in my time, that's up there with the worst.

The sooner VAR is introduced in Scotland, the better.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 28, 2021)

I’ll just take the opportunity to express my sadness at the news of Walter Smith leaving us.  A great servant of Scottish football, through his almost incomparable successes with Glasgow Rangers, but also with the Scotland team.  A Great Scot.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Oct 28, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Pretty clear shirt pull. Not sure what the fuss is about.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## KenL (Oct 28, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Pretty clear shirt pull. Not sure what the fuss is about.
		
Click to expand...

Defender did not complain so he accepted the decision.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 29, 2021)

I’ve taken the liberty of editing the thread title to take out the 19/20 reference as it is an ongoing thread 👍


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 29, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I’ve taken the liberty of editing the thread title to take out the 19/20 reference as it is an ongoing thread 👍
		
Click to expand...

Might as well have relabelled it 79/80 as that's where most opinions on it are stuck.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Oct 29, 2021)

Kaz said:









Is that a foul?
		
Click to expand...

I see you didn't watch the game? Jolly good.


----------



## toyboy54 (Oct 31, 2021)

See Rangers are doing Their Santa impersonation early again


----------



## toyboy54 (Oct 31, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			See Rangers are doing Their Santa impersonation early again
		
Click to expand...

Have now gone from WTF?.... to WHY ARE WE NOT PLAYING LIKE THIS EVERY WEEK????
I give in ( but long may it continue...bad for the old blood pressure tho')
Hope the WALTER is smiling


----------



## KenL (Oct 31, 2021)

Great result today, hopefully get the confidence back.

How was the refereeing today?


----------



## BrianM (Oct 31, 2021)

Peter Grant sacked by the Pars.

http://www.skysports.com/share/12456343


----------



## KenL (Oct 31, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Peter Grant sacked by the Pars.

http://www.skysports.com/share/12456343

Click to expand...

A shame but if you've got to go...


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 31, 2021)

KenL said:



			A shame but if you've got to go...
		
Click to expand...

There’s no shame here, the man is an arrogant arse who told us his record spoke for itself and he didn’t need a CV. 

His record consisted of getting Alloa relegated the season before and the DAFC board made a mistake in appointing him that, after yet another abject defeat against the mighty Arbroath left us winless and bottom after 12 games, they had to take action as I know a lot who had decided enough was enough. 

I will now be at the game against Morton on Saturday where as I wouldn’t have with that clown at the helm. My only hope is that the board learn from this debacle and actually invite candidates and appraise them on experience and ability and not a load of horseshite.


----------



## toyboy54 (Oct 31, 2021)

GiF; Do you think Paul Hartley would be a good fit at East End?
Haven't actually looked up ALL his record but know/think he done a good job at ALLOA?
Seems to have the experience of playing for big teams and yet also managing/coaching in the leagues under ESSPEELLL
Just a thought


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 1, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			GiF; Do you think Paul Hartley would be a good fit at East End?
Haven't actually looked up ALL his record but know/think he done a good job at ALLOA?
Seems to have the experience of playing for big teams and yet also managing/coaching in the leagues under ESSPEELLL
Just a thought 

Click to expand...

I think Hartley wouldn’t be a bad choice although he seems to suffer 2nd season syndrome in many cases. 

Also he was manager of the Alloa mob that relegated us in 2013… 

Whoever is appointed (and FFS don’t let it be Kenny Miller) needs to go through a proper vetting process this time.


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 1, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			I think Hartley wouldn’t be a bad choice although he seems to suffer 2nd season syndrome in many cases.

Also he was manager of the Alloa mob that relegated us in 2013…

Whoever is appointed (and FFS don’t let it be Kenny Miller) needs to go through a proper vetting process this time.
		
Click to expand...

OOPS, sorry Greig, didn't realise that there was so much animosity there...........As I said , didn't know his full history but thought he had a track record that would have been pretty relevant to the 'Mighty Pars' position
Dare I ask what the beef with Kenny Miller is ( apart from crossing 'the great divide' that is)??


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 1, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			OOPS, sorry Greig, didn't realise that there was so much animosity there...........As I said , didn't know his full history but thought he had a track record that would have been pretty relevant to the 'Mighty Pars' position
Dare I ask what the beef with Kenny Miller is ( apart from crossing 'the great divide' that is)??
		
Click to expand...

There's no animosity, I joked a little when I said about him getting us relegated. We were pish that year so deserved it. Hartley has a pattern of doing well then it all falling apart (Alloa & Dundee), Falkirk was an ill-fated stint from the off IMO (he lacked that required 6th finger gene!). HE has done well with Cove though and he wouldn't be bad. 

Again, no real beef with Kenny Miller but his name has been bandied about A LOT last couple of days and he has zero experience worth talking about and we need someone that, IMO, has experience of not only football management but also of the first division and how it's not an easy "easy" league. Above all, we need it properly vetted, properly recruited and we need to re-install some grit in to a team that has just looked clueless at times. 

I'm hoping that it starts on Saturday.


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 1, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			There's no animosity, I joked a little when I said about him getting us relegated. We were pish that year so deserved it. Hartley has a pattern of doing well then it all falling apart (Alloa & Dundee), Falkirk was an ill-fated stint from the off IMO (he lacked that required 6th finger gene!). HE has done well with Cove though and he wouldn't be bad.

Again, no real beef with Kenny Miller but his name has been bandied about A LOT last couple of days and he has zero experience worth talking about and we need someone that, IMO, has experience of not only football management but also of the first division and how it's not an easy "easy" league. Above all, we need it properly vetted, properly recruited and we need to re-install some grit in to a team that has just looked clueless at times.

I'm hoping that it starts on Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

That was all very well and succinctly put Greig-makes so much sense when put like that!
I know Millers name was bandied about in the Daily Ranger/Sunday Mail-where I've picked it up............Will follow this with some interest as always had a soft spot for 'The Mighty Pars'
Just been announced the Mr. Smith will be having a private family service in my church-Glasgow Cathedral with a drive by Ibrox ( guess how busy that will be?!)-All on Friday


----------



## smange (Nov 1, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			There's no animosity, I joked a little when I said about him getting us relegated. We were pish that year so deserved it. Hartley has a pattern of doing well then it all falling apart (Alloa & Dundee), Falkirk was an ill-fated stint from the off IMO (he lacked that required 6th finger gene!). HE has done well with Cove though and he wouldn't be bad. 

Again, no real beef with Kenny Miller but his name has been bandied about A LOT last couple of days and he has zero experience worth talking about and we need someone that, IMO, has experience of not only football management but also of the first division and how it's not an easy "easy" league. Above all, we need it properly vetted, properly recruited and we need to re-install some grit in to a team that has just looked clueless at times. 

I'm hoping that it starts on Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn’t want Hartley, we’ve just got rid of one arrogant arse and definitely don’t need another one! Kenny Miller hasn’t a hope in hell thankfully!

We need either a very experienced manager who knows what this league is all about or an up and coming one who has proven himself to have something about him and that in my mind leads to two men!

John Robertson, if he can be tempted back into football and prized away from Caley! 

Or

Stewart Petrie who has worked wonders at Montrose, knows the club, loves the club and is a Pars legend although tempting him away from his job outside football may be difficult.

In my opinion any of these two would also get the full backing of all the fans and hopefully start mending the rift that’s appeared in recent times between fans, the board and management teams and get ourselves moving up that table and back to some sort of respectability. 

Otherwise another visit to the seaside league may be in the offing!


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 1, 2021)

smange said:



			Wouldn’t want Hartley, we’ve just got rid of one arrogant arse and definitely don’t need another one! Kenny Miller hasn’t a hope in hell thankfully!

We need either a very experienced manager who knows what this league is all about or an up and coming one who has proven himself to have something about him and that in my mind leads to two men!

John Robertson, if he can be tempted back into football and prized away from Caley!

Or

Stewart Petrie who has worked wonders at Montrose, knows the club, loves the club and is a Pars legend although tempting him away from his job outside football may be difficult.

In my opinion any of these two would also get the full backing of all the fans and hopefully start mending the rift that’s appeared in recent times between fans, the board and management teams and get ourselves moving up that table and back to some sort of respectability.

Otherwise another visit to the seaside league may be in the offing!
		
Click to expand...

I don't mind arrogance when it's backed by actual ability. But as I say above, Hartley has a habit of losing the plot after not long and that is a concern as I'd like the board to try and do something with more long term vision. 

The board came in with big promises and a supposed strategy that's been exposed very early on so they need to do something to get that back on track. 

I am not convinced either Robbo or Petrie would happen but of the two I'd happily take Robertson. My FIL is good friends with him so will see if I can get any sound bites on it


----------



## smange (Nov 1, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			I don't mind arrogance when it's backed by actual ability. But as I say above, Hartley has a habit of losing the plot after not long and that is a concern as I'd like the board to try and do something with more long term vision. 

The board came in with big promises and a supposed strategy that's been exposed very early on so they need to do something to get that back on track. 

I am not convinced either Robbo or Petrie would happen but of the two I'd happily take Robertson. My FIL is good friends with him so will see if I can get any sound bites on it 

Click to expand...

Yeah not convinced we will get either of them either but they’d be my first choices out of the two categories of either experienced or up and coming! 

Wouldn’t mind some left field appointment from abroad who comes with no baggage from the Scottish game and a new approach, a bit like Calderwood was at the time! 

Just want us avoiding the usual merry go round of Scottish managers who’s names crop up for every job going


----------



## BrianM (Nov 2, 2021)

JR played 5's with us for a few months, a few Caley boys rate him highly.
What about McCann, he did a decent job when JR was on compassionate leave.
Have to get him of the TV first though....


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 2, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Peter Grant sacked by the Pars.

http://www.skysports.com/share/12456343

Click to expand...

Cathro is free now.


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 2, 2021)

Was thinking about taking a wander over Ibrox way tomorrow, pay my respects to Mr. Smith.


----------



## KenL (Nov 3, 2021)

BrianM said:



			JR played 5's with us for a few months, a few Caley boys rate him highly.
What about McCann, he did a decent job when JR was on compassionate leave.
Have to get him of the TV first though....
		
Click to expand...

McCann is a real football man, so I think he would be interested in management again.

Has Barry Ferguson been mentioned?


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 4, 2021)

Good result for Celtic tonight--could have been a great one though but heyho...shit happens and the young bhoy will learn from a daft mistake!
We were busy playing Santa again before getting back in. Where was Sundays form though??...we just keep blowing hot and cold. BUT better than losing


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 7, 2021)

Some game at Tynie yesterday, both sides getting in to it but Hearts showing some classy all over play, especially in finishing power--would love to see them right up there at seasons end and hope they have a strong enough squad to get them there!!
Just watched the Celtic game, tremendous finishes with sharp passing and quick thinking. They certainly look well drilled and on the same page, still a ? at the back??
WE really need to get our act together and be as consistent for the rest of the season as we were last week against  Motherwell! THAT HAS TO BE OUR STANDARD
Just a pity about the moronic, knuckle dragging element who so disgracefully disrespected our fallen...Do these MORONS not have the brains to think that without the fallens sacrifice that these clowns probably wouldn't be able to open their mouths and vent their ignorance/ prejudice??  heads


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 7, 2021)

The two Saints of Scottish football played out a less than inspiring 0-0 yesterday, leaving supporters of both teams trying to pretend that it never happened.  Yes…it was that grim.


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 7, 2021)

Suppose result's o.k. but what a dreadfully slack goal to give away in last few minutes-abysmal to switch off like that--
Some games, that sort of play is going to hurt us!!--Just hope it doesn't cost us?!!
The game lasts 90+ minutes---NOT 90!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 9, 2021)

Starting to fret a bit over Friday’s Moldova v Scotland WC qualifier game…me and lad going to be in Hampden next Monday for the Denmark game - the final WC qualifier, and I’m not sure I can take stress of Scotland having to *beat* Denmark.


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 9, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Starting to fret a bit over Friday’s Moldova v Scotland WC qualifier game…me and lad going to be in Hampden next Monday for the Denmark game - the final WC qualifier, and I’m not sure I can take stress of Scotland having to *beat* Denmark.
		
Click to expand...

If we can't beat Moldova, we don't deserve to be in the play-offs.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 9, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			If we can't beat Moldova, we don't deserve to be in the play-offs.
		
Click to expand...

That is the reality quite often isn't it. I don't just mean for Scotland either. England need 4 points against Albania and San Marino. If they can't get them then they don't deserve to go through. Same for Scotland with Moldova. Teams don't get a bye into a tournament, they have to earn the right. For what it is worth I'm sure you will beat Moldova. Denmark are a different kettle of fish though. Very decent team.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 10, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That is the reality quite often isn't it. I don't just mean for Scotland either. England need 4 points against Albania and San Marino. If they can't get them then they don't deserve to go through. Same for Scotland with Moldova. Teams don't get a bye into a tournament, they have to earn the right. For what it is worth I'm sure you will beat Moldova. Denmark are a different kettle of fish though. Very decent team.
		
Click to expand...

I am more confident that we won’t shoot ourselves in the foot against Moldova than in previous campaigns - but I felt similar prior to the Faroe Islands game…

I hope that we can enjoy the Denmark game on the grounds of simply not having to get a result…and even if we get stuffed…as is quite likely.


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 10, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I am more confident that we won’t shoot ourselves in the foot against Moldova than in previous campaigns - but I felt similar prior to the Faroe Islands game…

I hope that we can enjoy the Denmark game on the grounds of simply not having to get a result…and even if we get stuffed…as is quite likely.
		
Click to expand...

SILH...and anyone else remotely concerned--My worry is that the team (for all their individual talents-undoubted as some of them are) have been conditioned/brainwashed by the VERY NEGATIVE playing philosophy of Clarke-i.e. don't lose!!
And we know where that 's got us-humped!!
Just let them loose and stop filling their heads with system A(there is no planB in his mindset,it doesn't expand that far,you know-What If??)....
I don't mind losing (lying git),but for pity's sake if you're going down, take some bodies with you-just fight/ land a few of your own
Above all-Gerrintaethem!!!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 10, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			SILH...and anyone else remotely concerned--My worry is that the team (for all their individual talents-undoubted as some of them are) have been conditioned/brainwashed by the VERY NEGATIVE playing philosophy of Clarke-i.e. don't lose!!
And we know where that 's got us-humped!!
Just let them loose and stop filling their heads with system A(there is no planB in his mindset,it doesn't expand that far,you know-What If??)....
I don't mind losing (lying git),but for pity's sake if you're going down, take some bodies with you-just fight/ land a few of your own
Above all-*Gerrintaethem*!!!!
		
Click to expand...

As the full-throated cry went up from the 30000 in the covered West terrace of Hampden in days past…well that is if there wasn’t a filthy dust/ash/god knows what cloud intent on chocking us.

But as you say…of late we have looked pretty good (ok then…we've looked OK) when we go all out attack from defensive midfield areas, less good when we try and pass the ball carefully between midfield and defence waiting for something to happen.


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 10, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			As the full-throated cry went up from the 30000 in the covered West terrace of Hampden in days past…well that is if there wasn’t a filthy dust/ash/god knows what cloud intent on chocking us.

But as you say…of late we have looked pretty good (ok then…we've looked OK) when we go all out attack from defensive midfield areas, less good when we try and pass the ball carefully between midfield and defence waiting for something to happen.
		
Click to expand...

SILH...Would you perchance be referring to 'The Rangers end??
Seem to have spent a good part of my teens/20's/30's there, before they they seated the place!
Some happy days and nights there( selective memory cut out the bad bits)


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 10, 2021)

Also, here's a couple plus one from way, way out there!!!
Say, just say that S.G. ups sticks in search of the huge transfer chest (and accompanying salary package)!
Who would replace him.....bear with me here----Derek McInnes/ Billy Davies(mad Blue-nose, but been out for a while-but look at Davie Moyes example) OR Paul Lambert(Blue-nose growing up, big Europe experience, good management record against shitty odds/money probs)????
Just a couple........what'dya think????......Straitjacket for Jimbo??
Not big enough names????


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 10, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Also, here's a couple plus one from way, way out there!!!
Say, just say that S.G. ups sticks in search of the huge transfer chest (and accompanying salary package)!
Who would replace him.....bear with me here----Derek McInnes/ Billy Davies(mad Blue-nose, but been out for a while-but look at Davie Moyes example) OR Paul Lambert(Blue-nose growing up, big Europe experience, good management record against shitty odds/money probs)????
Just a couple........what'dya think????......Straitjacket for Jimbo??
Not big enough names????
		
Click to expand...

TBH, I think Stevie has done his stint here and can't improve on last year. BTW, Moyes and Lambert aren't a bad shouts FF55


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 11, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			SILH...Would you perchance be referring to 'The Rangers end??
Seem to have spent a good part of my teens/20's/30's there, before they they seated the place!
Some happy days and nights there( selective memory cut out the bad bits)
		
Click to expand...

Of course…and I too spent a lot of time 1973-1983 in Hampden, and mostly in that end, though I did like watching from the North enclosure. We went to all the home internationals over that period, as well as cup semis and finals (as you did). One of the great moments was watched from the Celtic end…as me and my brother - high up on that terrace - were bang in line with Kenny and Clemence as Kenny slotted the ball between Clemence’s legs…chaotic bedlam ensued.  What fun 🤣🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🕺


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 11, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Also, here's a couple plus one from way, way out there!!!
Say, just say that S.G. ups sticks in search of the huge transfer chest (and accompanying salary package)!
Who would replace him.....bear with me here----Derek McInnes/ Billy Davies(mad Blue-nose, but been out for a while-but look at Davie Moyes example) OR Paul Lambert(Blue-nose growing up, big Europe experience, good management record against shitty odds/money probs)????
Just a couple........what'dya think????......Straitjacket for Jimbo??
Not big enough names????
		
Click to expand...

McInnes is the obvious choice.  Out of work so no compo to pay, did a decent job at Aberdeen. Was he not offered the job before and turned it down?


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 11, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			TBH, I think Stevie has done his stint here and can't improve on last year. BTW, Moyes and Lambert aren't a bad shouts FF55

Click to expand...

Are you seriously suggesting Moyes would leave West Ham for Rangers? Not a chance. 

Not sure Lambert would be a popular choice given his past.


----------



## KenL (Nov 11, 2021)

I think McInnes would be the obvious choice in the short term at least.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 11, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Are you seriously suggesting Moyes would leave West Ham for Rangers? Not a chance.

Not sure Lambert would be a popular choice given his past.
		
Click to expand...

With the £150 investment just gone into the club Moyes won't be going anywhere


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 11, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Are you seriously suggesting Moyes would leave West Ham for Rangers? Not a chance.

Not sure Lambert would be a popular choice given his past.
		
Click to expand...

As I said folks, just a few ideas,  and whilst I agree about Moyes (he was put in as an example of how you could be out but still come back in and be a success i.e. 'if you've got it, you've got it')!!!!
As for Paul Lambert-think he's been proven in the fire just bad circumstances and timings in his case--I personally don't care about ANYONE'S background/history-just as long as they can better my club/play good attacking football and more importantly WIN THINGS!!!!!


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Nov 11, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			TBH, I think Stevie has done his stint here and can't improve on last year. *BTW, Moyes *and Lambert aren't a bad shouts FF55

Click to expand...

Absolutely deluded. I'll take any bet you like on that


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 11, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



			Absolutely deluded. I'll take any bet you like on that 

Click to expand...

I didn't say we could afford any of them or they would accept the job, but they would be suitable. McInnes thankfully knocked us back the last time.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Nov 11, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			I didn't say we could afford any of them or they would accept the job, but they would be suitable. McInnes thankfully knocked us back the last time.
		
Click to expand...

You said they weren't bad shouts. I'm afraid I don't follow the logic of someone who absolutely would not take the job being a good shout.


----------



## KenL (Nov 11, 2021)

Good Van B is being mentioned as the favourite.


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 11, 2021)

Kaz said:



			I think McInnes is as much of a non-starter as Moyes and Lambert.

I wonder if St Johnstone fans might be a little uneasy until the vacancy is filled.....?
		
Click to expand...

Must admit-SCRATCHGIRL (doesn't that have a ring to it?) I'd wondered about him??
Hadn't thought about wee Gio/ wonder how many will be applying-could be quite a few methinks-and some big names
As for (my guest anytime he likes) Banchory Buddha's dismissal of PL-stranger things have happened--this is football after all


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 11, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



			You said they weren't bad shouts. I'm afraid I don't follow the logic of someone who absolutely would not take the job being a good shout.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 11, 2021)

Don't be afraid


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 11, 2021)

My bro thinks that it’s vanB taking over.


----------



## KenL (Nov 11, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My bro thinks that it’s vanB taking over.
		
Click to expand...

Happy with that. 👍


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 11, 2021)

KenL said:



			Happy with that. 👍
		
Click to expand...

…and that a vanB signing likely to be Zander Clark from StJ - on a Bosman and I am not happy with that.  Kinda way it is. Zander is a Rangers fan and is 29yrs old - so can’t blame the lad as it may be his only chance to earn decent money. Same as it ever was and will forever be.


----------



## KenL (Nov 11, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			…and that a vanB signing likely to be Zander Clark from StJ - on a Bosman and I am not happy with that.  Kinda way it is. Zander is a Rangers fan and is 29yrs old - so can’t blame the lad as it may be his only chance to earn decent money. Same as it ever was and will forever be.
		
Click to expand...

Why is vanB likely to make that signing?


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 11, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Don't be afraid

Click to expand...

NO! BE AFRAID!!
Have been told that 3 Scots boys have had contact-not been told who phoned who?
Going to be a tense few days!
Do we get someone in as interim while we look for/ interview?
Plus is there going to be any funds of a tempting/sizeable nature to add to the attraction value ???


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 11, 2021)

KenL said:



			Why is vanB likely to make that signing?
		
Click to expand...

..because they need another goalie and Clarke is possibly best of available bunch in Scotland and would join on a free.


----------



## KenL (Nov 11, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			..because they need another goalie and Clarke is possibly best of available bunch in Scotland and would join on a free.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, OK. 🤔


----------



## 4LEX (Nov 11, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



			You said they weren't bad shouts. I'm afraid I don't follow the logic of someone who absolutely would not take the job being a good shout.
		
Click to expand...

You're just bitter Celtic never got 10 in a row. Rangers have a better squad than Celtic and it won't take more than an average appointment to get a better manager than the clown Celtic have.

Gerrard outgrew Rangers but served his time, rebuilt the side, won his title and has left the club in decent shape.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Nov 12, 2021)

4LEX said:



			You're just bitter Celtic never got 10 in a row. Rangers have a better squad than Celtic and it won't take more than an average appointment to get a better manager than the clown Celtic have.

Gerrard outgrew Rangers but served his time, rebuilt the side, won his title and has left the club in decent shape.
		
Click to expand...

Why would I give a fleg about Celtic? Who's talking about Celtic? I'm talking about the laughable "Moyes good shout" comment. Your manager has just left you for a team at the bottom of the EPL, but a guy building a strong team in the Champions LEague places would come north? Get a grip.


----------



## BrianM (Nov 12, 2021)

So Yogi is the new Dunfermline manager, good appointment in my opinion 👍🏻


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 12, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



			Why would I give a fleg about Celtic? Who's talking about Celtic? I'm talking about the laughable "Moyes good shout" comment. Your manager has just left you for a team at the bottom of the EPL, but a guy building a strong team in the Champions LEague places would come north? Get a grip.
		
Click to expand...

Just what is your problem-some enlightenment would be good??? 
I've gone through what's been posted and nowhere has anyone said that Messrs. Moyes and Lambert would take the job!  NEVER HEARD OF WISH LISTS YOU ----- man
I put their names forward as being of such a standard and experience-having been through the tribulations of management-as the sort of stature we should at least be aiming at!
Is there something wrong with that(I also dream about being a good golfer-is that not allowed either?)-according to your somewhat bitter? view are I and others are thinking above our stations?? ---Or have I mis-read you?? ( was going to put constructive critisism,but we know that's not true -don't we?)
On a more amiable note, when do fancy coming down to avail yourself of some Glaswegian hospitality i.e. game at Ibrox, drinkypoos, food, visit to A&E-you know, just the usual experience with us knuckledraggers 
P.S.-Who do you fancy tonight-Scotland or Moldova??..................................As an afterthought, How's your golf going? Playing well are you?-My game pretty at moment but (as above),I live in hope


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Nov 12, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Just what is your problem-some enlightenment would be good???
I've gone through what's been posted and nowhere has anyone said that Messrs. Moyes and Lambert would take the job!  NEVER HEARD OF WISH LISTS YOU ----- man

Click to expand...

So not just a "good shout", but now also on the "wish list". And that's not meant to mean someone you think would take over Sevco? 

Fair enough, we clearly don't speak the same brand of English. 

P.S. Your incredible punctuation makes your post virtually unreadable.


----------



## KenL (Nov 12, 2021)

I liked his punctuation, adds to the drama. 🤣

Who are sevco? 🙄


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 12, 2021)

I'm very tempted to say "What a saddo" but I really can't be ursed!!
My humble apologies if anyone else has any problems either READING or even UNDERSTANDING the gist of my post re a 'wish list' versus some names as 'MAYBEs'
I didn't realise the post was going to be forensically dissected by an English teacher!
But, Hey-Ho, you live and learn from the wide variety of the open minded poster you are so fortunate to cross paths/swords  with.
God, I'm so fortunate; could almost say 'blessed even'
Oh, Banchory Buddha can I take it that you'll check your diary as to when you can come to visit and enjoy the sights and sounds of 'The Dear Green Place'


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 12, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



View attachment 39483

Click to expand...

Can someone explain this please?.....Sorry but I'm at a loss!


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 12, 2021)

So sorry, meant to add that "Isn't a bit of verbal badinage so much fun, especially on a really 'DREICH' night"?


----------



## IanM (Nov 12, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Can someone explain this please?.....Sorry but I'm at a loss!

Click to expand...

Speaking as one with no dog in this fight, it appears that confusion is a major component of Old Firm “banter.” 😜


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 12, 2021)

IanM said:



			Speaking as one with no dog in this fight, it appears that confusion is a major component of Old Firm “banter.” 😜
		
Click to expand...

Love it Ian!
Just to 'muddy it up a bit more', can I suggest it all depends if you're on the side of 'The Righteousness'....(as I am)
to all.
Come on Scotland--need a BIG win-'pretty please'?


----------



## IanM (Nov 12, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Love it Ian!
Just to 'muddy it up a bit more', can I suggest it all depends if you're on the side of 'The Righteousness'....(as I am)
to all.
		
Click to expand...

I started listing some examples,  but thought better of it!


----------



## KenL (Nov 12, 2021)

Play offs for Scotland.  Wonder who the opposition will be?


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 12, 2021)

Great result for Scotland!
Actually looked as if they were enjoying themselves and actually looked as if they wanted to score!
Should have had a few more goals though, but a better football performance.....maybe they ignored Clarke's instructions
Thank you so much Craig Gordon-2 big, big saves
All round good performances though, couldn't fault anyone 
Now my worry is going to be Nathan Patterson staying at Ibrox and not going to Villa


----------



## KenL (Nov 12, 2021)

Great result? Scraped a win against minnows.

As to NP, not good enough to get into the Rangers team so why worry?


----------



## BrianM (Nov 12, 2021)

Scotland played well tonight, Patterson was  superb as was Gilmour.
Hopefully they get more game time when new managers come in at their clubs.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 12, 2021)

IanM said:



			I started listing some examples,  but thought better of it!

Click to expand...

Don't feed the trolls, you're only holding them back from tending their sheep.


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 12, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Don't feed the trolls, you're only holding them back from tending their sheep. 

Click to expand...

Now Now William!
Wonder who you could possibly be thinking about?
What do you reckon on the Gio Fella getting the gig?...(at least he'd be quickly accepted by us poor plebs who don't know the difference between having a 'wish list' and 'good shouts')
Thank goodness we know our place eh??....................................KEN, don't you start putting me in my place


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 12, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Now Now William!
Wonder who you could possibly be thinking about?
What do you reckon on the Gio Fella getting the gig?...(at least he'd be quickly accepted by us poor plebs who don't know the difference between having a 'wish list' and 'good shouts')
Thank goodness we know our place eh??....................................KEN, don't you start putting me in my place

Click to expand...

A strange coincidence or omen , on Wednesday we had lunch at a new restaurant in Hamilton, called Giovanni's  '
I would highly recommend it.


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 12, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			A strange coincidence or omen , on Wednesday we had lunch at a new restaurant in Hamilton, called Giovanni's  '
I would highly recommend it.
		
Click to expand...

Probably can't afford it then!
Will be busy saving my pennies to send to GIO for transfers


----------



## Red scorpion (Nov 12, 2021)

Dont worry he will have about 25 mil when gerard comes calling,moreles,kent,patterson and maybe aribo


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 13, 2021)

Excellent stuff Scotland…onwards on upwards to Hampden on Monday…pity my lad’s work sees us needing to do the round trip Sheffield to Glasgow and back on the Monday…ach well - I can thole that 👍


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 13, 2021)

I‘m not sure whether going from the big hoose tae the villa is going up-market or not (maybe a bit like moving from Pollokshields to Newton Mearns - it depends…but might just be closer to a better secondary school).


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 13, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I‘m not sure whether going from the big hoose tae the villa is going up-market or not (maybe a bit like moving from Pollokshields to Newton Mearns - it depends…but might just be closer to a better secondary school).
		
Click to expand...

SILH..Have you seen Pollokshields --in the last 40 years it has seriously became a ghetto and a 'midden', absolute disgrace for a once beautiful area..BTW, you'll never guess who the power-mad FEMALE MSP for the ward is
The MEARNS is going down as well---might get to the stage they'll let me in
Papers up here are full of who SG's coming in for in JAN-as Mr. Red Scorpion alludes to -GIO may have quite some pennies to spend,but who the hell on??
Think I'd rather keep what's there. but some severe attitude adjustment is needed with some of them-maybe been 'tapped up?'


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 13, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			SILH..Have you seen Pollokshields --in the last 40 years it has seriously became a ghetto and a 'midden', absolute disgrace for a once beautiful area..BTW, you'll never guess who the power-mad FEMALE MSP for the ward is
The MEARNS is going down as well---might get to the stage they'll let me in
Papers up here are full of who SG's coming in for in JAN-as Mr. Red Scorpion alludes to -GIO may have quite some pennies to spend,but who the hell on??
Think I'd rather keep what's there. but some severe attitude adjustment is needed with some of them-maybe been 'tapped up?'
		
Click to expand...

Couldn’t possible comment on current expansion of the Mearns as being a Broom Estater I’m closer to being a Whitecraigs lad 😳😎


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 13, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Couldn’t possible comment on current expansion of the Mearns as being a Broom Estater I’m closer to being a Whitecraigs lad 😳😎
		
Click to expand...

Whitecraigs  has a certain 'CACHET' to the name-don't you think?
Besides things are so bad with the Mearns that it's nearly in Barrhead now!!...Hey, maybe they will let a scruff like me in by default
Back to footie though, wonder how many 'big hoose' ticket holders stay in the Mearns?? As against that other place in the East End??
Wonder if SG will come back for Morelos??


----------



## smange (Nov 13, 2021)

WE WON A GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!

Instant Impact from big Yogi!!

COYP!!!!!


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Nov 14, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Don't feed the trolls, you're only holding them back from tending their sheep. 

Click to expand...

LOL, another example of exactly what he was talking about


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Nov 14, 2021)

smange said:



			WE WON A GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!

Instant Impact from big Yogi!!

COYP!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Well he's not starting till Monday, so that one's on Peter Grant


----------



## smange (Nov 14, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



			Well he's not starting till Monday, so that one's on Peter Grant 

Click to expand...

First training session is Monday, he done pre match chat and halftime talk yesterday so yep he gets some credit especially the difference in the 2nd half performance!

Grant gets no credit for anything at all in his time at EEP!


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Nov 14, 2021)

smange said:



			First training session is Monday, he done pre match chat and halftime talk yesterday so yep he gets some credit especially the difference in the 2nd half performance!

Grant gets no credit for anything at all in his time at EEP!
		
Click to expand...

Aye he was shocking.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 14, 2021)

I think Lampard will end up at Ibrox.

Did I hear the pundit say that Patterson's goal was the first Scottish goal scored by a The Rangers player in 10 years.
Wow, that is some weird stat if true.


----------



## BrianM (Nov 14, 2021)

smange said:



			WE WON A GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!

Instant Impact from big Yogi!!

COYP!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

He will definitely get the best out of the team, doesn’t take fools lightly either.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Nov 14, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I think Lampard will end up at Ibrox.

Did I hear the pundit say that *Patterson's goal was the first Scottish goal scored by a The Rangers* player in 10 years.
Wow, that is some weird stat if true.
		
Click to expand...

*ever


----------



## BrianM (Nov 14, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



			*ever
		
Click to expand...

You really are a sad bitter old man 😂😂


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Nov 14, 2021)

BrianM said:



			You really are a sad bitter old man 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

No, just a bit OCD.


----------



## BrianM (Nov 14, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



			No, just a bit OCD.
		
Click to expand...

Try getting your leg over it might reduce your anger over Rangers.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Nov 14, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Try getting your leg over it might reduce your anger over Rangers.
		
Click to expand...

Are u 12 years old?


----------



## BrianM (Nov 14, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



			Are u 12 years old?
		
Click to expand...

I’m actually disappointed I lowered myself to your idiotic standards, must try harder.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 14, 2021)

Looking forward to my 9hr round trip drive tomorrow…just hoping the hour and a half I’m coming up for makes it worthwhile…🤷‍♂️🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## KenL (Nov 15, 2021)

Kaz said:



			So.... looks like we'll be getting Portugal in the playoff then?
		
Click to expand...

Oops!


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 15, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Try getting your leg over it might reduce your anger over Rangers.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't see any anger, just a joke. 

It does seem that any mention of Rangers' demise and liquidation gets some people very worked up.


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 15, 2021)

That's as good a performance as I've seen. Only one winner. Just wow.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 15, 2021)

A Beezer of a result, I can boogie


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 15, 2021)

Kaz said:



			So.... looks like we'll be getting Portugal in the playoff then?
		
Click to expand...

Or Italy.


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 15, 2021)

Been quietly thinking for a while this is the best squad we've had for a long, long time.


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 15, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Or Italy.
		
Click to expand...

That's our luck though. We don't do anything the easy way 😁.


----------



## smange (Nov 15, 2021)

Get in there 

What a performance and a well deserved result! 

Best squad we have had in many a year 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 15, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			A Beezer of a result, I can boogie 

Click to expand...

Just superb.............................Couple new songs needed though??


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 15, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Do we miss them with seeding now? Would be most Scottish thing ever to get seeded and end up playing a team like that!
		
Click to expand...

Think Portugal and Italy will be seeded but we might get them in the final, if we win the semi.


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 15, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Just superb.............................Couple new songs needed though??

Click to expand...

There's a good one about Lyndon Dykes going about.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 15, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Just superb.............................Couple new songs needed though??

Click to expand...

 And no more yellow cards


----------



## BrianM (Nov 15, 2021)

What a performance tonight, best 90mins in a long time.


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 15, 2021)

Absolutely superb from Scotland


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 15, 2021)

HowlingGale said:



			That's our luck though. We don't do anything the easy way 😁.
		
Click to expand...

With our luck we'll get Israel and they aren't even in the draw...


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 15, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Do we miss them with seeding now? Would be most Scottish thing ever to get seeded and end up playing a team like that!
		
Click to expand...

We can't get Italy in the semi - they are seeded along with us, Russia and Portugal


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Nov 15, 2021)

Best Scotland performance in my 50+ years. Quite incredible. What a team he's built from the shambles we were


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 15, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



			Best Scotland performance in my 50+ years. Quite incredible. What a team he's built from the shambles we were
		
Click to expand...

It was a great game and performance but for me doesn't top beating Ukraine 3-1 in 2007 when Ukraine were in their Shevchenko led pomp. Absolutely schooled them that day.


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 15, 2021)

Kaz said:



			It was fantastic, first half in particular, but a bit of recency bias there.

Bodes well - the manager's done a great job.
		
Click to expand...

I saw Killie when they were on a nine game unbeaten run under him - they lost a 1-0 lead to go 2-1 down midway through the second half and were awful on the night - but they didn't give up and a traditionally fickle crowd were solidly behind them (one of the easier crowds in Scotland to get to turn on their team in my experience) - they scored twice in the last five minutes to win 3-2.

Knew then that he's got something about him as a boss, belief around that club was incredible at that time - without any stars.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 16, 2021)

Well…that’s us back in Sheffield.  What a night. What a game. What an almost unbelievable noise and absolute mayhem in Hampden when the second goal went in. Just magic. McGinn and Gilmour were nothing if not pure dead brilliant - as were all the team to be fair


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Nov 16, 2021)

Kaz said:



			It was fantastic, first half in particular, but a bit of recency bias there.
.
		
Click to expand...

Not in the least. We were incredible start to finish. I don;t recall the ukraine game so presumably one that was on a channel I didn't have, but that was better than the French wins where we were backs to the wall, the England wins, that was as good as we've ever played imo


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 16, 2021)

After that performance I thought the whole team deserved the man of the match award.

So pleased for John Souter.
Gilmour is absolute class.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 16, 2021)

My head hurts; my ears are still ringing; my hips hurt (too much jumping up and down I suspect), and my voice is more than a wee bit croaky - but hell - am sitting in a cafe in Hillsborough and I smiling thinking back on last night.  Anyway…back to life…back to reality…🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🕺


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Nov 16, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Just that 50 years is a long time and we’ve had some decent performances in that period....

Immediately, a sensational 3-1 win over Spain comes to mind (do I remember it too fondly because I was there? Maybe) *and a pretty decent 3-2 vs Holland.*

Anyway, don’t want to detract from your point it was a great performance and the best one in a long time!
		
Click to expand...

No not at all, I put it out there to be countered. The Holland win was indeed superb, tempered though by not being enough to get us through, but omg when Gemmill scored. I was 12 at the time, oh boy were the goosebumps and adrenaline going, only for Ari Haan to kill us off


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 16, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Just that 50 years is a long time and we’ve had some decent performances in that period....

Immediately, a sensational 3-1 win over Spain comes to mind *(do I remember it too fondly because I was there? Maybe*) and a pretty decent 3-2 vs Holland.

Anyway, don’t want to detract from your point it was a great performance and the best one in a long time!
		
Click to expand...

This may also be the case with myself and the Ukraine game. Not only was I there, it was my birthday and it had followed on from attending terrible draws against Slovenia and Lithuania. Ukraine were a solid and reliable team back then with the likes of Shevchenko, Voronin, Tymoshuk et al.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 16, 2021)

1983 was last time I was at a Scotland game and so have not experienced first hand the disappointments and frustrations of the recent decades.  But after last night I want more of that please.  My brother told me that the sound of the crowd on TV is nothing like being at Hampden.  He was absolutely right.  And I’ll add that I’d heard lots of moans over the years about how far you felt from play in the ends.  Well we were quite high up the Celtic end behind the goals and I had no complaints whatsoever…the ground and the crowd look superb.


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 16, 2021)

Kaz said:



			It was fantastic, first half in particular, but a bit of recency bias there.

Bodes well - the manager's done a great job.
		
Click to expand...

Sitting here in the cave eating large plate of HUMBLE PIE a la my criticisms of Steve Clarke!
So, here goes,-Mr. Clarke if you happen to read these pages then you will have noticed that I have been less than charitable in my opinions re your management and motivational skills.
May I take this opportunity to apologise to yourself publicly for doubting your both your appointment and skillsets as I now realise that at times you must have been been as frustrated as the rest of the support with the way results were going and the way we were playing (or rather, not playing)
Let's hope that given some lucky breaks, you'll be able to keep this nucleus of players together and progress them all further on the world stage.
Yours sincerely.........One of no patience and high hopes
P.S.; I've worked out your age 'Scratch Girl'


----------



## KenL (Nov 16, 2021)

Is the play off a two round thing?


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 16, 2021)

KenL said:



			Is the play off a two round thing?
		
Click to expand...

It's a single game in the semi final - we're at home (which is what last night was all about)

Then there's a final against the winner of the other semi in our path - I think they toss a coin/draw lots for hime advantage in that.


----------



## KenL (Nov 16, 2021)

I thought a play off meant a single opponent.


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 16, 2021)

KenL said:



			I thought a play off meant a single opponent.
		
Click to expand...

Phrase that was used in the media was 'Seeded in the play offs' - Plural


----------



## KenL (Nov 16, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Phrase that was used in the media was 'Seeded in the play offs' - Plural
		
Click to expand...

Going to be very tough to qualify.


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 16, 2021)

KenL said:



			Going to be very tough to qualify.
		
Click to expand...

Similar to last year for getting to the Euros but chance of both games at home


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 16, 2021)

KenL said:



			Going to be very tough to qualify.
		
Click to expand...

Only 3 out of the 12.  But I will take being one of the 12 and hope we can become one of 3 out of 6.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Nov 17, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Phrase that was used in the media was 'Seeded in the play offs' - Plural
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it is though, only for the semi, the final is luck of the draw, which is a shame as we're #2 seed so by rights should have both potential games at home.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 17, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



			I don't think it is though, only for the semi, the final is luck of the draw, which is a shame as we're #2 seed so by rights should have both potential games at home.
		
Click to expand...

I think that in next week‘s draw for the semi opponents at the same time the draw for home/away for the winners of each semi is made. I am guessing that this is needed to give associations notice of potentially a second play off match at home as I think the finals are played soon after the semis.  So we find out next week whether or not we’ll be at Hampden for a final if we win our semi.  Could easy be wrong in that though.


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 17, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



			I don't think it is though, only for the semi, the final is luck of the draw, which is a shame as we're #2 seed so by rights should have both potential games at home.
		
Click to expand...

I've phrased that badly - yep we're seeded for the semi so at home and there is a draw for home advantage for the final


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 18, 2021)

…and I just rather like this…especially how the timpani coming in and ball hitting the back of the net are perfectly in synch 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🕺


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460389454783393795


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 18, 2021)

Great News from Ibrox ; Ross Wilson certainly hasn't been hanging around!
That's Gio and his number 2 Maackay in the door--Let's rock and roll


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 18, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Great News from Ibrox ; Ross Wilson certainly hasn't been hanging around!
That's Gio and his number 2 Maackay in the door--Let's rock and roll

Click to expand...

They’ll mibbe be oot the door just as pronto when they discover the £25m warchest was a typo and it’s actually k unless they flog RK for £24.75m 😉

Meanwhile StJ have made ZanderC the biggest and bestest resigning (hmmm that’s ambiguous) offer they could muster in the hope of keeping him…I suspect that it is a forlorn hope - though as he’s 29 I’d wish him well if he got a move to Rangers or an English club - I’d of course prefer the latter.


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 18, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			They’ll mibbe be oot the door just as pronto when they discover the £25m warchest was a typo and it’s actually k unless they flog RK for £24.75m 😉

Meanwhile StJ have made ZanderC the biggest and bestest resigning (hmmm that’s ambiguous) offer they could muster in the hope of keeping him…I suspect that it is a forlorn hope - though as he’s 29 I’d wish him well if he got a move to Rangers or an English club - I’d of course prefer the latter.
		
Click to expand...

SILH...got to agree about the Zander fella-would be a great buy for the right team (+ he's got his future to think of, money wise)
But yes, think his first team talk may well be telling them all they're playing for their next job/transfer-BUT that they HAVE to deliver the title (56) this season!
AND for a few of the younger ones, not just this season!
Going to need to speak to them in the style of MR. SMITH addressing the Scotland pool when he took them over
Certainly think he has the cojones to take any slackers/players who down tools on and sort them out
As for transfer chest?..SWMBO has said I can give him my pocket money every week


----------



## KenL (Nov 20, 2021)

So, will the cup specialists see off Celtic today?


----------



## BrianM (Nov 20, 2021)

Lovely send off for Walter yesterday.
Very highly thought off by the footballing world and beyond.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 20, 2021)

KenL said:



			So, will the cup specialists see off Celtic today?
		
Click to expand...

I’m thinking that the Celtic players will be quaking in their boots at the thought of coming up against the double cup holders that are the SuperJs.  Maybe…

In truth…we have been playing poorly so I don’t hold out much hope.  But we’ll see.


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 21, 2021)

What the Hell's going on????? @ HAMPDEN
Deen standing in a queue for an hour to get booster and flu jabs, get in switch on Radio Scotland and hit with this 2-0 DOWN?
WTF is going on
Some backsides needing severely booted!!!!


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 21, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			What the Hell's going on????? @ HAMPDEN
Deen standing in a queue for an hour to get booster and flu jabs, get in switch on Radio Scotland and hit with this 2-0 DOWN?
WTF is going on
Some backsides needing severely booted!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Gio's at the wheel...


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 21, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Gio's at the wheel...
		
Click to expand...

Jesus H Christ.........3-0


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 21, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Jesus H Christ.........3-0
		
Click to expand...

Maybe he left his driving gloves in Rotterdam?


----------



## AliMc (Nov 21, 2021)

KenL said:



			So, will the cup specialists see off Celtic today?
		
Click to expand...

No but Celtic v Hibs will be a good final !


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 21, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Maybe he left his driving gloves in Rotterdam?
		
Click to expand...

He was in the stand today
backroom staff in charge
But what can you say about players attitude today?
Think I've bust my hand punching unit......so, so angry at lack of bottle
Disgraceful!
HIBS were just great ALL over the field and deserved it-clappy hands symbol


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 21, 2021)

My wee mate Martin Boyle on fire first half today.


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 21, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			My wee mate Martin Boyle on fire first half today.
		
Click to expand...

They were ALL on fire!
They all played really well AND as a team-can't take that away from them!
NOW WIN THE FINAL........PLEASE


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 21, 2021)

Very surprised GVB chose to stay in hospitality at half time instead of going down to the dressing room to read the riot act. Guess he must have been enjoying the pies.


----------



## AliMc (Nov 21, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Very surprised GVB chose to stay in hospitality at half time instead of going down to the dressing room to read the riot act. Guess he must have been enjoying the pies.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't have a work permit until tomorrow apparently, so they said on radio anyway, could just be rubbish of course


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 21, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			They were ALL on fire!
...
		
Click to expand...

Not the only Scottish Fitba bunch 'on fire'!
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-tayside-central-59368384


----------



## KenL (Nov 21, 2021)

Well done to Hibs.👏👏👏


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 21, 2021)

AliMc said:



			Doesn't have a work permit until tomorrow apparently, so they said on radio anyway, could just be rubbish of course
		
Click to expand...

Do you really think he would have been stopped from going into the dressing room? 
Could maybe understand him staying away if it was a routine league match, but surely being 2 down at half time in a cup semi final warranted an urgent intervention?


----------



## AliMc (Nov 21, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Do you really think he would have been stopped from going into the dressing room?
Could maybe understand him staying away if it was a routine league match, but surely being 2 down at half time in a cup semi final warranted an urgent intervention?
		
Click to expand...

Don't know why but apparently yes, as I said could be bollocks


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 22, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			Not the only Scottish Fitba bunch 'on fire'!
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-tayside-central-59368384

Click to expand...

They were ‘bleezin’ after losing at Hampden…fortunately no one hurt.  And we’ll done to the Hibees.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 22, 2021)

Is that 10 years without a domestic cup win for Rangers now.
Changed days.


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 22, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Do you really think he would have been stopped from going into the dressing room?
Could maybe understand him staying away if it was a routine league match, but surely being 2 down at half time in a cup semi final warranted an urgent intervention?
		
Click to expand...

Him, Maakay Barry Ferguson, McCoist and even John Greig should have been in there with a few of those chancers being held up by the neck against the wall and forcibly reminded that " This is THE RANGERS not bloody Cambuslang Rangers"...No, wouldn't have got past the understanding barrier-QUE?
Absolute disgrace, but do they care?? Not an effing jot, still get paid megabucks every week/watertight contracts-wonder if their parents were married when they were conceived ( don't be offended)


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 22, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Him, Maakay Barry Ferguson, McCoist and even John Greig should have been in there with a few of those chancers being held up by the neck against the wall and forcibly reminded that " This is THE RANGERS not bloody Cambuslang Rangers"...No, wouldn't have got past the understanding barrier-QUE?
Absolute disgrace, but do they care?? Not an effing jot, still get paid megabucks every week/watertight contracts-wonder if their parents were married when they were conceived ( don't be offended)

Click to expand...

Heroes to you lot just months ago - fitba fans


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 22, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Heroes to you lot just months ago - fitba fans 

Click to expand...

Yep, but then I know I'm a bit Schitzophrenic
P.S.-would you be happy if your team played like that, seriously now!?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 22, 2021)

I really do have to do something about my now far too regular feelings of schadenfreude.


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 22, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Yep, but then I know I'm a bit Schitzophrenic
P.S.-would you be happy if your team played like that, seriously now!?
		
Click to expand...

It's football, stuff you don't like happens - I've had a lot worse watching my team - and so have Rangers (an awful lot worse) in the last ten years.

Sadly it's an excuse for people to get very angry at something that doesn't really matter


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 22, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			It's football, stuff you don't like happens - I've had a lot worse watching my team - and so have Rangers (an awful lot worse) in the last ten years.         VERY TRUE!

Sadly it's an excuse for people to get very angry at something that doesn't really matter
		
Click to expand...

Absolute urine -forgive me for having an opinion.........Just as you have yours!
Besides, it's not an excuse, it's a REASON ( been put in to TRY and be polite)


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 25, 2021)

Poor result for Celtic earlier after taking the lead in Germany.
Would have been a lot worse if not for Joe Hart their keeper
The defense at the last 2 goals made me think I was watching Rangers-poor, poor marking snd sloppy passing/ change that to bad choice of pass!

NOW, let's see if GvB can wake this load of lazy barstewards up with a performance tonight...please,please,please???


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 25, 2021)

The BULL is Back!!
Shocking defending ( but he had to be there to get it)
Keep going, keep going!

Well, as commentators said "They rode their luck at times"-some brilliance from MacGregor but at least 2 sitters missed
But absolutely night and day compared to Sunday!
Still room for improvement though, but overall a good result which puts us in a good position


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 25, 2021)

Bulls, Buffalos... all the same.


----------



## KenL (Nov 25, 2021)

Good result for Rangers.
Wouldn't say Celtic losing 3-2 away to such a quality side was a bad result.


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 25, 2021)

KenL said:



			Good result for Rangers.
Wouldn't say Celtic losing 3-2 away to such a quality side was a bad result.
		
Click to expand...

Greg....got confused, sorry, forgiveness looked for
Ken...wasn't a criticism, just thought that they could have won that game against a really big Euro name


----------



## BrianM (Nov 25, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Bulls, Buffalos... all the same.
		
Click to expand...

You happy with Yogi Greig, seems to off made a decent start.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 25, 2021)

BrianM said:



			You happy with Yogi Greig, seems to off made a decent start.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I am. He knows the league and knows how tough it is. Also has a habit of getting a lot out of mediocre players. 

Good start, just needs to keep it going. Big difference in Saturday was we seemed to know what to do with and without the ball. Oh, and how to actually defend.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 26, 2021)

Good result for Rangers last night, not so for the other half of the ‘ugly sisters’…

Anyway here’s hoping for a good draw for Cinderella Scoterella in today’s WC Qualifiers semi-finals draw.  COYS 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 26, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			My wee mate Martin Boyle on fire first half today.
		
Click to expand...

Met a guy in pro shop earlier, nice guy but son -while a very good golfer- is a knob, anyway whole family-loads of them-do not support my team and said son puts some fancy bet on Martin Boyle for 1st goal, hat trick etc., --anyway he wins £1K for £5 stake.........Wish he hadn't told me that, kinda flavoured my practise session as every time looked down, seen his boy's face on balls as I hit them (actually got my ball speed up too).
Pro wasn't too happy either as at Ibrox last night with bet on a Morales hat trick-stood to pocket £400odd
OH Well, the joys of life eh??


----------



## AliMc (Nov 26, 2021)

So Scotland have got Ukraine at home and then either Wales or Austria away 🤔


----------



## BrianM (Nov 26, 2021)

AliMc said:



			So Scotland have got Ukraine at home and then either Wales or Austria away 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Probably toughest team in second pot.
We will need Hamden rocking to help the team!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 26, 2021)

https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/bt-sport-warn-rangers-wont-25547948.amp

How juvenile and pathetic is it when clubs ban pundits just because they played for a rival


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 26, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/bt-sport-warn-rangers-wont-25547948.amp

How juvenile and pathetic is it when clubs ban pundits just because they played for a rival
		
Click to expand...

Personally, I'd ban him just for being the prize bell end that he is.


----------



## KenL (Nov 26, 2021)

AliMc said:



			So Scotland have got Ukraine at home and then either Wales or Austria away 🤔
		
Click to expand...

TBH, quite happy it is not one of the "easy" teams. That would be a banana skin.


----------



## KenL (Nov 26, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/bt-sport-warn-rangers-wont-25547948.amp

How juvenile and pathetic is it when clubs ban pundits just because they played for a rival
		
Click to expand...

I doubt that is the reason.
BBC are not allowed into Ibrox either.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 26, 2021)

KenL said:



			TBH, quite happy it is not one of the "easy" teams. That would be a banana skin.
		
Click to expand...

Kinda with you on that…if we think we are a decent team then at home against Ukraine in March is our chance to prove it.

Aside - Hampden will be rockin’.  I’ve just about fully got my voice back after the 15th…and I tell you…50,000 Scots bawling out at the top of their voices makes one hell of a racket - amplified as it is by Hampdens continuous and mostly pretty low roof.   Get past Ukraine and then Wales in the National Stadium perhaps…now that would be fun.


----------



## IanM (Nov 26, 2021)

Some of the blokes in the bar at Newport GC were already booking their flights to the World Cup this evening... 😉


----------



## KenL (Nov 26, 2021)

IanM said:



			Some of the blokes in the bar at Newport GC were already booking their flights to the World Cup this evening... 😉
		
Click to expand...

If Scotland don't get through, would love Wales to progress.
That way I can support Wales and England. 👍👍


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 26, 2021)

KenL said:



			If Scotland don't get through, would love Wales to progress.
That way I can support Wales and England. 👍👍
		
Click to expand...

Que Sera, Sera


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 26, 2021)

KenL said:



			I doubt that is the reason.
BBC are not allowed into Ibrox either.
		
Click to expand...

so what reason is there to ban just Sutton and Lennon from attending when representing BT Sports


----------



## IanM (Nov 26, 2021)

Got a Portuguese and an Italian in my old Cred Suisse team, the WhatsApps have also started!


----------



## KenL (Nov 26, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			so what reason is there to ban just Sutton and Lennon from attending when representing BT Sports
		
Click to expand...

Is Lennon banned now too?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 26, 2021)

KenL said:



			Is Lennon banned now too?
		
Click to expand...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438496638012645387
Him and Sutton last month were denied access for security reasons - seems the club don’t trust their fans to behave when there are ex Celtic players as pundits


----------



## KenL (Nov 26, 2021)

Not making a comment on Rangers' decision but Sutton's tweet didn't help the situation.


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 26, 2021)

KenL said:



			If Scotland don't get through, would love Wales to progress.
That way I can support Wales and England. 👍👍
		
Click to expand...

WHIT??
AE??
......Leek eaters o.k!..BUT,get a grip man


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 26, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/bt-sport-warn-rangers-wont-25547948.amp

How juvenile and pathetic is it when clubs ban pundits just because they played for a rival
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts are that it's really because they are worried they won't be able to control their own fans actions!
And FWIW, I remember watching him against Hibs at Easter Road (for which my Hearts supporting Gran is still likely spinning in her grave!) in his first season with Celtic. Far and away the dominant/best player on the field, though Latapy had a pretty good (and occasionally amusing) game too.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 26, 2021)

IanM said:



			Some of the blokes in the bar at Newport GC were already booking their flights to the World Cup this evening... 😉
		
Click to expand...

We’ll I suppose they’ll be thinking 3rd time lucky.  I was in Anfield for the 1977 match…the Kenny Dalglish header from the Martin Buchan cross remains right up there as my greatest moment in watching football live…and of course there is the massive poignancy over the 1985 match - both for the death of the great Jock Stein and of course the fabulous Davie Cooper scoring.


----------



## IanM (Nov 26, 2021)

No. They are thinking that they are a far stronger team and have home advantage.   

I'd like to see Scotland beat them.... it makes for a bit of banter in the bar!


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 27, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			My thoughts are that it's really because they are worried they won't be able to control their own fans actions!
And FWIW, I remember watching him against Hibs at Easter Road (for which my Hearts supporting Gran is still likely spinning in her grave!) in his first season with Celtic. Far and away the dominant/best player on the field, though Latapy had a pretty good (and occasionally amusing) game too.
		
Click to expand...

The ban has more to do with pandering to the more paranoid elements of their support. It's just playing to the crowd.


----------



## AliMc (Nov 27, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			The ban has more to do with pandering to the more paranoid elements of their support. It's just playing to the crowd.
		
Click to expand...

You're probably right and they will lap it up, I see they had yet another worthless share issue yesterday to raise £3.5m, things must be bad


----------



## KenL (Nov 27, 2021)

AliMc said:



			You're probably right and they will lap it up, I see they had yet another worthless share issue yesterday to raise £3.5m, things must be bad
		
Click to expand...

Surely the share issue is worth £3 500 000 and not worthless?


----------



## AliMc (Nov 27, 2021)

KenL said:



			Surely the share issue is worth £3 500 000 and not worthless?
		
Click to expand...

A total of 410 million shares issued now apparently, it's been reported that chairman Park has pumped in £23m and his shares are now worth £3.1m so your right not totally worthless, interesting that from now on (as reported in the recent accounts) further loans from Park/Bennett going forwards will attract interest and not be converted to equity as in the past


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 27, 2021)

KenL said:



			Surely the share issue is worth £3 500 000 and not worthless?
		
Click to expand...

It's worth 3.5m to Rangers, but the shares themselves will end up being worth very little to the shareholders. It's essentially a donation, no serious investors will be buying them.


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 27, 2021)

Kaz said:



			There's a sad tendency at the moment from the powers that be at Rangers for some petty and pathetic posturing. This is another example. Sutton's just a WUM but they should ignore his BS instead of giving him more ammunition, he's loving it.
		
Click to expand...

Said this a couple of weeks ago but maybe slightly stronger in that the board have got to start acting like adults, forget the petty shit and  stop the petted lip syndrome!
People in the media have opinions-you might not like them-but get used to them and show that you are above the pettiness!
This is RANGERS, we are and should be setting the standards NOT throwing them out the window!
Lift all bans (because that is what they are however you dress it up)
Anyway, apart from the childish tantrums from the top floor at IBROX, how's the golf going Scratchy?


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 27, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			It's worth 3.5m to Rangers, but the shares themselves will end up being worth very little to the shareholders. It's essentially a donation, no serious investors will be buying them.
		
Click to expand...

So, how much are you in for then?


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 27, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Played the worst I have in ages today. Freezing too!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry MODS-not football........but tenuous link?
Reckon I could take you on for £1!
Just back from using our swing room ( NOT Swinging!!) and hitting it so sweet 3iron to PW-3+5 woods +ADAMS Speedflow driver
Very few duffs-easy off matts + electronics not on!!
PURE, DEAD EASY, THIS GAME........Oh Yeah, the heating was on
Was it not blowing a gale at your place?


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 27, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			The ban has more to do with pandering to the more paranoid elements of their support. It's just playing to the crowd.
		
Click to expand...

I might give that view more credence if it weren't for he last 4 letters (and perhaps the 1st 4 too) of your username.
FWIW, I support neither side over the other.


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 27, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Yeah, cold and windy. Lost my swing completely 

Click to expand...

Thought you had too much class for that to happen!
Makes you sound like me (and that's in the sunshine)

Wonder if all the folk playing in Jo'Burg will have to isolate on return with this new variant?
Was so wanting Bob McIntyre to do well-may have done if gone to 4th day--just love his attitude
Another good win for Morikawa? though-some player, seems nerveless!


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 27, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			I might give that view more credence if it weren't for he last 4 letters (and perhaps the 1st 4 too) of your username.
FWIW, I support neither side over the other.
		
Click to expand...

Well done Sherlock, you've got me sussed.

Bit inconvenient though that my views on the playing to the gallery appear to be shared by at least some of the Rangers supporters on here.


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 27, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			...
Bit inconvenient though that my views on the playing to the gallery appear to be shared by at least some of the Rangers supporters on here.
		
Click to expand...

Not 'inconvenient' at all. The 1st sentence of my original post (2721) on the matter suggested something similar, though from fear/protection cf deliberate antagonism that you seem to be suggesting! Sutton et al will likely be lapping it up, as, for him/them, any publicity is good publicity!


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 27, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			Not 'inconvenient' at all. The 1st sentence of my original post (2721) on the matter suggested something similar, though from fear/protection cf deliberate antagonism that you seem to be suggesting! Sutton et al will likely be lapping it up, as, for him/them, any publicity is good publicity!
		
Click to expand...

Sutton's sad, but well paid, purpose in life is to wind people up, cause some controversy and then run for cover-same for that little sex symbol Michael Stewart-best solution??
Ignore the effers-Beneath us!!
Disagree with the ban on 'specky' from BBC, just plain petty and bad PR


----------



## KenL (Nov 28, 2021)

It seems Michael Stewart has been binned by BBC, thankfully. I'm not a fan of him.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 28, 2021)

KenL said:



			It seems Michael Stewart has been binned by BBC, thankfully. I'm not a fan of him.
		
Click to expand...

I rather like his punditry…guessing he’s just too high profile politically.

Anyway…watched StJ/Hibees last night and unfortunately my team were dire.  No shots on goal, though our goal should have been awarded to our player who made the header rather than an o.g.  Worrying,


----------



## KenL (Nov 28, 2021)

Rangers looking much more like last season. 2 up in 15 minutes. Quality goals too..👏👏👏


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 28, 2021)

What a start to the game-and against a normally pretty stuffy, busy, hard working Livingston side who have caused some problems previously!
Two superb finishes (aren't they allthough)!
May even meander up for a few holes this p.m......lovely outside but bloody baltic....Change of mind-swing room calling, so much EASIER(bit like cheating really)


----------



## KenL (Nov 28, 2021)

Oops 2-1 😬


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 28, 2021)

Could so easily be 2-2....Thank you Alan MacGregor-quality!
Defence is still a bloody nightmare and needs sorting out-PRONTO!!


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 28, 2021)

Bizarre winner for Celtic thanks to Callum McGregor's backside. Played well though after a tough European game. Squad does look very thin though, particularly in midfield. Big game on Thursday vs Hearts, hopefully keep the momentum going.


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 28, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			It's worth 3.5m to Rangers, but the shares themselves will end up being worth very little to the shareholders. It's essentially a donation, no serious investors will be buying them.
		
Click to expand...

Dear rudebhoy; can I assume then that since you haven't replied to my earlier question re the above point, that you will not be putting your hand into your pocket and doing a bit of philanthrophic investment in a worthwhile cause?
I personally have secured SWMBO's permission to send half my weekly pocket money to the secretary at Ibrox to help in what is surely a very worthwhile venture - or are you like me and have to get approval??


----------



## Slab (Nov 30, 2021)

When is the draw for the UEFA Europa European Elite Pangalactic Continental Premier Conference Championship 1st qualifying knockout round robin round of 32…
(just in case celtic fans want to know)

European competitions are now just a mockery of a sham


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 1, 2021)

There had better not be a repeat of the total capitulation we watched from Rangers on  that Sunday or one would be tempted to wonder about players 'trying to work their ticket' out of Ibrox
especially to the Birmingham area??
One can't help but think it though.......pre-ordained, pre-arranged?...Oh, how cynical


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 1, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			There had better not be a repeat of the total capitulation we watched from Rangers on  that Sunday or one would be tempted to wonder about players 'trying to work their ticket' out of Ibrox
especially to the Birmingham area??
One can't help but think it though.......pre-ordained, pre-arranged?...Oh, how cynical

Click to expand...

I am not sure that that many of the current Rangers squad would be on the bench for the Villa, never mind start.   Ryan Jack maybe on the bench if he’s lucky but I’m thinking that that’s about it.  Tavernier? - nah.


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 1, 2021)

Not a great game but who cares-Not I said he! (slightly tongue in cheek)!
Hey Scratchy, you two talking yet


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 2, 2021)

Watched the highlights of last nights SPL matches.…and oh dear, oh dear…I have to say that if the highlights were anything to go by - and why wouldn’t they be - then my team StJ were absolute awful against Dundee.  Utterly hopeless.  What a difference selling our captain/key defender and best midfielder has made…alarm bells must be ringing very loudly indeed.  Painful watching…and against Dundee of all teams…


----------



## KenL (Dec 2, 2021)

A real shame that St.J couldn't kick on from their amazing success last year.

Anyone remember when St. Mirren won the Scottish Cup and the whole town turned out in support? Next year, first home game had about 2000 home supporters.

On that note, Hibs support looked poor last night. They pumped Rangers last time, you'd think they would be up for cheering their team on again.


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 2, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Watched the highlights of last nights SPL matches.…and oh dear, oh dear…I have to say that if the highlights were anything to go by - and why wouldn’t they be - then my team StJ were absolute awful against Dundee.  Utterly hopeless.  What a difference selling our captain/key defender and best midfielder has made…alarm bells must be ringing very loudly indeed.  Painful watching…and against Dundee of all teams…
		
Click to expand...

Just for SwingsitlikeHogan enjoyed last night  - onwards and upwards - Perth is struggling


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 3, 2021)

Celtic beat Hearts with a clearly offside goal...........well that is a surprise.
Scotland really does need to do a root and branch clear out of it's current crop of referees, they are just hopeless.


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 3, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Celtic beat Hearts with a *clearly offside goal*...........well that is a surprise.
Scotland really does need to do a root and branch clear out of it's current crop of referees, they are just hopeless.
		
Click to expand...

hardly - it was borderline. 




FWIW I do think it was marginally offside, but it was just one of a number of debatable / poor decisions made by Madden and his team, against both sides. There was one in the second half where Celtic had a corner, the ball was cleared then played back in, the Hearts players had pushed up but got it wrong and 3 celtic players were left in splendid isolation 6 yards out. Linesman gave offside, replay showed they were all clearly onside.

The sooner VAR is brought in, the better.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 3, 2021)

KenL said:



			A real shame that St.J couldn't kick on from their amazing success last year.

Anyone remember when St. Mirren won the Scottish Cup and the whole town turned out in support? Next year, first home game had about 2000 home supporters.

On that note, Hibs support looked poor last night. They pumped Rangers last time, you'd think they would be up for cheering their team on again.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately when you have to sell your two best players, players in crucial positions on the pitch, then this season is how the standard SPL team’s season can crumble. In the SPL the margin is very narrow (in StJs case two players) between having a team that comfortably avoids a relegation battle and one that is mired deep in one.  And I could see from Wednesday’s match that players who last year had a great season, this year are really struggling.


----------



## KenL (Dec 3, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Celtic beat Hearts with a clearly offside goal...........well that is a surprise.
Scotland really does need to do a root and branch clear out of it's current crop of referees, they are just hopeless.
		
Click to expand...

I'm a Rangers fan and watched Sportscene.
I did not see that goal as clearly offside.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 3, 2021)

KenL said:



			I'm a Rangers fan and watched Sportscene.
I did not see that goal as clearly offside.
		
Click to expand...

Specsavers for you Bhoyo,


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 3, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Specsavers for you Bhoyo, 

Click to expand...

It's marginal - probably offside but potentially not, VAR would probably rule it out but we don't do VAR in Scotland (rightly - it's shite) - I'll take Danny Mullen celebrating right down my lens after scoring winner for Dundee at Ibrox today after a similar decision


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 3, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			It's marginal - probably offside but potentially not, VAR would probably rule it out but we don't do VAR in Scotland (rightly - it's shite) - I'll take Danny Mullen celebrating right down my lens after scoring winner for Dundee at Ibrox today after a similar decision 

Click to expand...

 VAR must come to Scotland, mibbie  reduce some of the suspicion and doubt , from some of our referee's dubious decisions, on all sides.
You of all people should know about photographic evidence, depending on what colour glasses you wear from Specsavers


----------



## KenL (Dec 3, 2021)

The so called bias in Scottish refereeing is laughable.


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 3, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			VAR must come to Scotland, mibbie  reduce some of the suspicion and doubt , from some of our referee's dubious decisions, on all sides.
You of all people should know about photographic evidence, depending on what colour glasses you wear from Specsavers  

Click to expand...

Problem is your team and the other side of Glasgow get most decisions - so why would you really want it - Taking football in Scotland out of the equation VAR is horrendous - bad decisions and the game going on is one of the things that makes football compelling. I've been involved with a football club for 20 odd years - managers I've liked have raged about decisions - very occasionally they are right - most of the time it's debatable.

May revise this position after Rangers get a dodgy penalty tomorrow


----------



## KenL (Dec 3, 2021)

Most of the possession = most of the decisions.


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 3, 2021)

KenL said:



			Most of the possession = most of the decisions.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed but there's a bit more than that


----------



## KenL (Dec 3, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Indeed but there's a bit more than that
		
Click to expand...

Allegedly.😉


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 3, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			May revise this position after Rangers get a dodgy penalty tomorrow 

Click to expand...

What can you possibly mean-DODGY? US?...Go wash your mouth (and mind) out


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 3, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			It's marginal - probably offside but potentially not, VAR would probably rule it out but we don't do VAR in Scotland (rightly - it's shite) - I'll take Danny Mullen celebrating right down my lens after scoring winner for Dundee at Ibrox today after a similar decision 

Click to expand...

Who's Danny Mullen?


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 3, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Problem is your team and the other side of Glasgow get most decisions - so why would you really want it - Taking football in Scotland out of the equation VAR is horrendous - bad decisions and the game going on is one of the things that makes football compelling. I've been involved with a football club for 20 odd years - managers I've liked have raged about decisions - very occasionally they are right - most of the time it's debatable.

May revise this position after Rangers get a dodgy penalty tomorrow 

Click to expand...

 Hey! I bet the last penalty at 13/2 happy days.
But If VAR had said it wasn't a penalty so be it, correct decision end of .
The more people checking these iffy decisions the better, the most important thing is getting it fekin right, as much as possible, without delaying play.
It seems to work fine in Tennis and Rugby and golf.


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 4, 2021)

Going to Ibrox or Parkhead is tough if you ain’t a fan of either - it can be brutal both on the pitch and the nasty stuff from the stands - today was OK - because I got to see my son’s mate and a guy I’ve taken portraits and love play exactly as i’d expect - he’d improve 16 of the English prems midfields and he might next season - Fashion was great so was Aribo but Glen Kamara is their best player - nice to be in front of a 50,000 crowd - Rangers media said it was their best performance of the season - Glen Kamara is exceptional and a great guy


----------



## KenL (Dec 5, 2021)

Great picture. I really rate GK, a very industrious player who doesn't have a nasty side at all.  Unlike Griffiths who charged about like a fat wild animal and got himself booked with 3 minutes, could have been sent off too.
For me, Aribo is the best player in Scotland.


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 5, 2021)

KenL said:



			Great picture. I really rate GK, a very industrious player who doesn't have a nasty side at all.  Unlike Griffiths who charged about like a fat wild animal and got himself booked with 3 minutes, could have been sent off too.
		
Click to expand...

See the Dundee manager is claiming the Rangers players were baiting Griffiths. The boy is a clown, but I guess there are two sides to every story.


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 5, 2021)

Watching Dundee United being taught a lesson in how to play like the HOME TEAM by Celtic (AWAY TEAM) at Tannadice !
One way traffic all the way.
D.U. seemed frightened and pretty bereft of ideas/guile to break Celtic down!
Oh well, makes for an interesting league I suppose
As to yesterday, Griffiths was pretty much his old nasty, snidey self-leaving his boot in-a few times/ and dishing out plenty of verbals, so reckon McPake is talking pish
Nice to be back and watching it live


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 5, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Specsavers for you Bhoyo, 

Click to expand...

https://www.footballscotland.co.uk/...ship/sfa-referee-chief-admits-celtic-22365844

Nowt wrong with my eyes.
I even spotted that Starsfelt was onside when the 'ref' blew for offside. Tap in goal opportunity as well.
I also thought the restart from the Jotta Injury should have been a drop ball to Hearts.

Scrappy game today but another 3 points for the Jambos.
Still keeping our Champions League hopes alive.


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 5, 2021)

If you haven't seen it yet, check out Tom Rogic's goal today. Absolutely incredible, even better than his last minute cup final winner a few years ago. It is a thing of beauty.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 5, 2021)

A


rudebhoy said:



			If you haven't seen it yet, check out Tom Rogic's goal today. Absolutely incredible, even better than his last minute cup final winner a few years ago. It is a thing of beauty.
		
Click to expand...

Great goal


----------



## casuk (Dec 5, 2021)

Or the straight Red that was deemed yellow, wonder what the head of refereeing will say about it


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 5, 2021)

casuk said:



			Or the straight Red that was deemed yellow, wonder what the head of refereeing will say about it
		
Click to expand...

Bring on VAR


----------



## AliMc (Dec 5, 2021)

casuk said:



			Or the straight Red that was deemed yellow, wonder what the head of refereeing will say about it
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure it will get the same three day forensic examination and outrage as the onside/offside goal did, seems only fair you would think 🤔


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 6, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			If you haven't seen it yet, check out Tom Rogic's goal today. Absolutely incredible, even better than his last minute cup final winner a few years ago. It is a thing of beauty.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.skysports.com/watch/video/sports/12487280/rogic-with-goal-of-the-season-contender


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 6, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



https://www.skysports.com/watch/video/sports/12487280/rogic-with-goal-of-the-season-contender

Click to expand...

Aye - quite tasty goal…


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 6, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			If you haven't seen it yet, check out Tom Rogic's goal today. Absolutely incredible, even better than his last minute cup final winner a few years ago. It is a thing of beauty.
		
Click to expand...

Got to agree, it was a great solo goal
As to the yellow card,-should have been a definite RED! That was  a  potential leg breaker and just plain nasty and maybe even deliberate-a bit like  one of Griffiths' attempts on Saturday!


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 7, 2021)

Alienating fans (except for the morons) and the media!!...And how to be really good at it!!
A subject I've mentioned more than once regarding the total PR disaster taking place at IBROX in the past year
Don't crucify for mentioning it by name, but a really good article in The Scum paper today by Dave King- ex chairman-and part saviour of my team, letting rip at the current board and leadership(?) dragging the clubs' name and rep down by insisting on the ridiculous media ban on the BBC/Sutton/Lennon/Stewart and various others who dare to have an opinion or, heaven forbid criticise anything to do with this area of Govan!
This includes Club 1872-a fans group (big donors)  among others, which is pushing for fans representation on the board- and was promised by King as a way forward in inclusion in decision making and improving communication between 'them and us'
Anyone seen anything so 'high-handed/autocratic at their club????..............Maybe Mike Ashley at N. Utd excepted?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 7, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Alienating fans (except for the morons) and the media!!...And how to be really good at it!!
A subject I've mentioned more than once regarding the total PR disaster taking place at IBROX in the past year
Don't crucify for mentioning it by name, but a really good article in The Scum paper today by Dave King- ex chairman-and part saviour of my team, letting rip at the current board and leadership(?) dragging the clubs' name and rep down by insisting on the ridiculous media ban on the BBC/Sutton/Lennon/Stewart and various others who dare to have an opinion or, heaven forbid criticise anything to do with this area of Govan!
This includes Club 1872-a fans group (big donors)  among others, which is pushing for fans representation on the board- and was promised by King as a way forward in inclusion in decision making and improving communication between 'them and us'
Anyone seen anything so 'high-handed/autocratic at their club????..............Maybe Mike Ashley at N. Utd excepted?
		
Click to expand...

I suggest that, as with all nonsense Govan way, it is up to the decent and sensible Rangers fans, of which I believe there are many, to tell the club to stop acting so pathetically…since to all of us outside of the Govan Bubble the media ban is of no consequence and simply quite pathetic - the action of a spoilt child…


----------



## AliMc (Dec 7, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Alienating fans (except for the morons) and the media!!...And how to be really good at it!!
A subject I've mentioned more than once regarding the total PR disaster taking place at IBROX in the past year
Don't crucify for mentioning it by name, but a really good article in The Scum paper today by Dave King- ex chairman-and part saviour of my team, letting rip at the current board and leadership(?) dragging the clubs' name and rep down by insisting on the ridiculous media ban on the BBC/Sutton/Lennon/Stewart and various others who dare to have an opinion or, heaven forbid criticise anything to do with this area of Govan!
This includes Club 1872-a fans group (big donors)  among others, which is pushing for fans representation on the board- and was promised by King as a way forward in inclusion in decision making and improving communication between 'them and us'
Anyone seen anything so 'high-handed/autocratic at their club????..............Maybe Mike Ashley at N. Utd excepted?
		
Click to expand...

Wise words tb54, can't fathom whats going on at Ibrox sometimes, did it not seem to start when you appointed that guy Graham as Head of PR, was he not a Dup Councillor or something, not that that should matter


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 7, 2021)

AliMc said:



			Wise words tb54, can't fathom whats going on at Ibrox sometimes, did it not seem to start when you appointed that guy Graham as Head of PR, was he not a Dup Councillor or something, not that that should matter
		
Click to expand...

I agree Rangers are being rather childish, I would banish both Lennon and Sutton to Siberia for ever and ever .


----------



## AliMc (Dec 7, 2021)

Staggering that Leslie Deans (what's he a Hearts director ?) is supposedly spouting off in the media about replaying the Kyogo 'offside goal' game because of - what?  A marginal offside call and a disputed drop ball in the centre circle?
So are they also going to replay the first game of the season at Tynecastle when Celtic had a goal wrongly chalked off with the score at 1-1, why don't we replay every game where there has been a contentious decision ?
Some people associated with Scottish football are genuinely mental


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 7, 2021)

AliMc said:



			Staggering that Leslie Deans (what's he a Hearts director ?) is supposedly spouting off in the media about replaying the Kyogo 'offside goal' game because of - what?  A marginal offside call and a disputed drop ball in the centre circle?
So are they also going to replay the first game of the season at Tynecastle when Celtic had a goal wrongly chalked off with the score at 1-1, why don't we replay every game where there has been a contentious decision ?
Some people associated with Scottish football are genuinely mental
		
Click to expand...

VAR as long as we get the right adjudicating panel .


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 9, 2021)

Jack Ross sacked by Hibs. 

Callum Davidson being touted. Would be a good move for him.


----------



## KenL (Dec 9, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Jack Ross sacked by Hibs.

Callum Davidson being touted. Would be a good move for him.
		
Click to expand...

That's a real shame!


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 9, 2021)

KenL said:



			That's a real shame!
		
Click to expand...

They've been on a horrendous run, 7 defeats in their last 9, 4 points from the last 27. 

Would be interesting if Davidson's first game in charge was to try to retain the League Cup


----------



## casuk (Dec 9, 2021)

Think Davidson is a good shout for that job


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 9, 2021)

I don't see Davidson being on Hibs list at all - St Johnstone's current form is around the same as Jack's was at Hibs - one win in 8 - Hibs had two wins in nine when they punted Ross.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 9, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			I don't see Davidson being on Hibs list at all - St Johnstone's current form is around the same as Jack's was at Hibs - one win in 8 - Hibs had two wins in nine when they punted Ross.
		
Click to expand...

We are not good at the moment, but think that that can largely put down to losing in January our Captain and defender in chief, plus our best (by far) midfielder…teams like StJ struggle to cope when that happens.


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 9, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We are not good at the moment, but think that that can largely put down to losing in January our Captain and defender in chief, plus our best (by far) midfielder…teams like StJ struggle to cope when that happens.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't lose them in January, lost them in August - you'd have won no cups if January was the case - on top of one win in 8 (currently) Saints also went ten games without a competitive win at the start of this season - at any club outside the Old Firm you are getting sacked for that record - I've worked for Saints and like them but that record isn't getting you a Hibs level job


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 9, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Didn't lose them in January, lost them in August - you'd have won no cups if January was the case - on top of one win in 8 (currently) Saints also went ten games without a competitive win at the start of this season - at any club outside the Old Firm you are getting sacked for that record - I've worked for Saints and like them but that record isn't getting you a Hibs level job
		
Click to expand...

Think that I'd agree with you there David-but then football management can be be a very cruel mistress, with the bad times sometimes lingering long in the memories of some!  While the good times????    Oh, how fickle some are!
Was listening to one of the BT team on the Rangers vs. Lyon game ( we should have won but then I'm maybe ever so slightly biased) and there was a man sitting there who (I think) could do a good job at Hibs--Derek McInnes-and he's available for nowt!
Any thoughts on this?


----------



## KenL (Dec 10, 2021)

casuk said:



			Think Davidson is a good shout for that job
		
Click to expand...

But his team are struggling this year too!


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 10, 2021)

KenL said:



			But his team are struggling this year too!
		
Click to expand...

It's more about what he achieved last year, not this season after having to sell his best players. Preston also looking at him apparently.

Meanwhile, good results for Celtic and Rangers in Europe last night. Dead rubbers maybe, but will help the coefficient. Wasn't too bothered about watching the Celtic game after a traumatic afternoon at the dentist, but glad i did, the youngsters played really well and it was a very entertaining game. Massive blunder from Ange though in bringing on Kyogo when he was the only fit striker at the club. Sod's law he did a hamstring and is now probably out until next year.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 10, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Didn't lose them in January, lost them in August - you'd have won no cups if January was the case - on top of one win in 8 (currently) Saints also went ten games without a competitive win at the start of this season - at any club outside the Old Firm you are getting sacked for that record - I've worked for Saints and like them but that record isn't getting you a Hibs level job
		
Click to expand...

Jeez, my calendar head has gone totally wonky, no idea what made me say January…but as you say…we do stick with our managers as we have expectations appropriate and consistent with the sort of club StJ is…which is of course a double cup winning one…hmmm.


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 10, 2021)

…which is of course a double cup winning one…hmmm.[/QUOTE]
OUCH, So, So Cruel!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 10, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			…which is of course a double cup winning one…hmmm.
		
Click to expand...





			OUCH, So, So Cruel!

Click to expand...

aye….crooelle


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 12, 2021)

Hearts vs. Rangers.....They can't keep up this pace. Can they???
Hearts all over us like a rash!
Don't bloody believe it...Morelos!!!...Right against the run of play-brilliant move and finish.
Our defence needs to get a grip-all over the place
Great game (so far)     

FFS 2..what a turn round


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 12, 2021)

Some game eh?
Really thought Hearts were going to run over us with a fast start but how good were we at soaking it up and gradually taking control?
So many missed chances, but again a big thanks to Allan MacGregor in goal -again a couple of vital saves yet again!!
Gio seems to have brought a new style/way of play-a bit more European??....................Good on the eye and effective,,just need some more finishing


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 15, 2021)

97th minute winner for 10 man Celtic. Could be a massive result in the context of the season.


----------



## KenL (Dec 15, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			97th minute winner for 10 man Celtic. Could be a massive result in the context of the season.
		
Click to expand...

Is that a new world record? 7 minutes ET?

Could be a massive result in securing 2nd place. 😜


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 15, 2021)

KenL said:



			Is that a new world record? 7 minutes ET?

Could be a massive result in securing 2nd place. 😜
		
Click to expand...

Game was stopped for 4-5 minutes while Starfelt was treated after getting his nose bust open by a flying elbow. Ref ignored the elbow and booked Starfelt! Then compounded it by sending him off for a second booking. Bizarre is putting it mildly. 

Great win in the circumstances, this season is going to go down to the wire imo.


----------



## KenL (Dec 15, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Game was stopped for 4-5 minutes while Starfelt was treated after getting his nose bust open by a flying elbow. Ref ignored the elbow and booked Starfelt! Then compounded it by sending him off for a second booking. Bizarre is putting it mildly.

Great win in the circumstances, this season is going to go down to the wire imo.
		
Click to expand...

Celtic getting bad treatment from the referee, surely not!


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 15, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Game was stopped for 4-5 minutes while Starfelt was treated after getting his nose bust open by a flying elbow. Ref ignored the elbow and booked Starfelt! Then compounded it by sending him off for a second booking. Bizarre is putting it mildly.

Great win in the circumstances, this season is going to go down to the wire imo.
		
Click to expand...

Great result for Celtic, they will always play to the final whistle, The Great Escape is on TV every Xmas


----------



## KenL (Dec 15, 2021)

Why stop the game for that length, he should have been treated off the park. The abuse he seemed to be giving the ref suggests he wasn't that injured.  His keeper was trying his best to get him to shut up.
2nd booking totally justified.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 15, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			aye….crooelle
		
Click to expand...

Certainly a shadow of last year's form!

Top of the table has returned to 'the usual culprits' now that 'games played' is pretty much normalised. Tends to reduce my interest, which is somewhat marginal at best.


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 16, 2021)

KenL said:



			Why stop the game for that length, he should have been treated off the park. The abuse he seemed to be giving the ref suggests he wasn't that injured.  His keeper was trying his best to get him to shut up.
2nd booking totally justified.
		
Click to expand...

Was the blood all over the place not an indication that he was injured? 

Can understand why he was livid, how could the officials miss the elbow, not as if it was off the ball.

No issue with the second booking.


----------



## KenL (Dec 16, 2021)

Disappointing pitch invasion at the end.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 16, 2021)

I must confess that Rangers and Celtic look to be building decent teams with new managers.

Looks like it is going to be 'Shaunshine on Leith'
Excellent choice for club and new manager, I was wondering where Maloney would go to first.
SPFL now becoming quite a decent league.
No really weak sides.


----------



## KenL (Dec 16, 2021)

Couple of Hibs fans I have spoken to do not want Maloney.


----------



## Coreservers (Dec 16, 2021)

Im a pars fan, and it has been a disastrous start... Peter Grant was proven to be a poor poor choice of manager, and has signed some utter roasters of players. But there are green shoots showing now. he needs to be free to sign a midfield general type in teh january window, and we'll be heading back to where we belong


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 16, 2021)

KenL said:



			Couple of Hibs fans I have spoken to do not want Maloney.
		
Click to expand...

The lads at StJ are doing an excellent job of making sure they don’t lose their gaffer.


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 16, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Game was stopped for 4-5 minutes while Starfelt was treated after getting his nose bust open by a flying elbow. Ref ignored the elbow and booked Starfelt! Then compounded it by sending him off for a second booking. Bizarre is putting it mildly.

Great win in the circumstances, this season is going to go down to the wire imo.
		
Click to expand...

What game were you watching??
Starfelt very clearly put the head on the boy's elbow-clear case of assault!!
But you're right in that it's going to be a tight finish-just hope the virus doesn't bugger things up for the fans-AND the teams
Come on the Hearts


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 16, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I must confess that Rangers and Celtic look to be building decent teams with new managers.

Looks like it is going to be 'Shaunshine on Leith'
Excellent choice for club and new manager, I was wondering where Maloney would go to first.
SPFL now becoming quite a decent league.
*No really weak sides*.
		
Click to expand...

Only 2 would be likely to be competitive in Premier League (or maybe not even there!). Two or three might be competitive in League 1, The rest are League 2 at best.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 16, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			Only 2 would be likely to be competitive in Premier League (or maybe not even there!). Two or three might be competitive in League 1, The rest are League 2 at best.
		
Click to expand...

As none of them play in any of those leagues, what’s the relevance to Doon’s comment?


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 16, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			As none of them play in any of those leagues, what’s the relevance to Doon’s comment?
		
Click to expand...

The bold bit in my post.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 16, 2021)

UEFA Nations League B Group: Scotland, Ireland, Ukraine, Armenia.

Interesting Ukraine will be out for revenge once we dump them out of the WC in March.  And hallelujah…no Israel…🥳


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 16, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			The bold bit in my post.
		
Click to expand...

Still not with you. They don’t play in those leagues and so their strength relative to those leagues is, well, irrelevant.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 16, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Still not with you. They don’t play in those leagues and so their strength relative to those leagues is, well, irrelevant.
		
Click to expand...

I agree.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Dec 18, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			Only 2 would be likely to be competitive in Premier League (or maybe not even there!). Two or three might be competitive in League 1, The rest are League 2 at best.
		
Click to expand...

What an utterly bizarre thing to say.


----------



## chico (Dec 18, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			Only 2 would be likely to be competitive in Premier League (or maybe not even there!). Two or three might be competitive in League 1, The rest are League 2 at best.
		
Click to expand...

I would say that Aberdeen, Hearts and Hibs are bigger clubs than Watford, Brighton, Burnley and Brentford. The money these clubs get from Television skew the view of many ill informed people of how successful Scottish clubs would be in that league. As to Celtic and The Rangers if they got the equivalent income from Sky they would be competing for the title within a few years.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 18, 2021)

chico said:



			I would say that Aberdeen, Hearts and Hibs are bigger clubs than Watford, Brighton, Burnley and Brentford. The money these clubs get from Television skew the view of many ill informed people of how successful Scottish clubs would be in that league. As to Celtic and The Rangers if they got the equivalent income from Sky they would be competing for the title within a few years.
		
Click to expand...

I was 'measuring' them on current quality, not what they could be, given the rewards - which I agree, would be higher than they currently get. And I may have been a bit harsh too. The ones you mention might do ok against lower half Championship sides. My opinion of Aberdeen was/is probably tainted by the years I watched some of their games (Early 21st C, then 2010-12 or thereabouts, so unfortunate timing/I missed some of their 'good' period); they appear to have improved since then too. Again Hearts (the team my Gran, a West Calder native, followed) was going through its 'of Mid-Lithuania' period before subsequent rebirth via Ann Budge.


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 19, 2021)

Only in Scotland could it happen that a manager get's the bullet in the mist as the game was being called off!
Plus Jack Ross receiving his P45 after his Hibs team 'skelp' Rangers in the cup semi to get them to the final manager less.
what are the odds on JR getting the Killie gig??
Don't want anyone taking this the wrong way BUT are managers mental to put themselves through all that stress/love/hate/not knowing/Covid/player's ego trips/director's ego-centricities..../the highs and lows AND the total uncertainty of waiting for the 'summons upstairs/ dreaded vote of confidence'?
BTW-couldn't reach the milk at the back of the top shelf in ASDA yesterday so asked this taller dude in a CELLIK top (obviously no fashion sense-or normal stuff was being washed?), thanked him and actually said "hope you play well tomorrow"-HONEST  
And on that note, wonder who's going to win??


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 19, 2021)

Dick Campbell's part time  Arbroath side top of the Scottish Championship.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Dec 20, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Dick Campbell's part time  Arbroath side top of the Scottish Championship.

Click to expand...

Isn't it bloody brilliant to see. Fingers crossed for the run in now.


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 21, 2021)

Expecting to hear later that Scottish football's winter break is getting moved forward after the 500 fan limit from Boxing Day for three weeks was announced.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Dec 21, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Expecting to hear later that Scottish football's winter break is getting moved forward after the 500 fan limit from Boxing Day for three weeks was announced.
		
Click to expand...

You've got to hope common sense comes in. I fear Donkeycaster will unfortunately not have the balls to tell SKY that no, they won't wait until after the Old Firm game


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 21, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



			You've got to hope common sense comes in. I fear Donkeycaster will unfortunately not have the balls to tell SKY that no, they won't wait until after the Old Firm game
		
Click to expand...

Yep sadly SKY will play a major part in decision - Doncaster doesn't have much of an option, it's not a case of not having the balls, he doesn't have the power to say stop - that's up to whether the clubs would risk good chance of losing Tv money and having to pay penalty clauses to SKY.


----------



## KenL (Dec 21, 2021)

Might be better from a public health point of view to leave dates as they are.
Plus, Rangers have more chance of winning at "paradise" with no crowd. 😉


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 21, 2021)

KenL said:



			Might be better from a public health point of view to leave dates as they are.
Plus, Rangers have more chance of winning at "paradise" with no crowd. 😉
		
Click to expand...


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 22, 2021)

KenL said:



			Might be better from a public health point of view to leave dates as they are.
Plus, Rangers have more chance of winning at "paradise" with no crowd. 😉
		
Click to expand...

10 SPFL clubs support bringing forward the break. 2 support playing the next 3 games behind closed doors, then starting the break on 3 Jan as planned. No prizes for guessing who one of the two is, precisely for the reason suggested in your final sentence.


----------



## KenL (Dec 22, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			10 SPFL clubs support bringing forward the break. 2 support playing the next 3 games behind closed doors, then starting the break on 3 Jan as planned. No prizes for guessing who one of the two is, precisely for the reason suggested in your final sentence.
		
Click to expand...

I was joking but managed to fish you in.😉

The real reason is that 3 of our important players will be away on international duty to Africa if the schedule is changed.

Decision will be up to Sky TV.


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 22, 2021)

KenL said:



			I was joking but managed to fish you in.😉
		
Click to expand...

Don't see how you reeled me in, given that it happens to be true.


----------



## KenL (Dec 22, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Don't see how you reeled me in, given that it happens to be true.
		
Click to expand...

See my edited post.


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 22, 2021)

quote from March 2020 -

“Furthermore, we are strongly opposed to playing games behind closed doors,” Robertson said. “Rangers fans have stuck by our club in the darkest of times. Their loyalty will not be forgotten and they will not be left behind.”

It will be interesting to see how he defends the current stance!

My understanding is Sky will be consulted but don't have the final decision. Their contract is for a fixed number of games, but the scheduling is down to the league. I think in any case, Sky would prefer to show an Old Firm game with a full house.


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 22, 2021)

Kaz said:



			There's no guarantee that fans would be allowed in after an early winter break so it's a strange one, I think. But no surprise that clubs are looking at it from a position of self-interest. Rangers will have players missing for more games if the break doesn't coincide with African Cup of Nations so they don't want to bring it forward. Celtic have a massive injury list at the moment so a break now suits them brilliantly.
		
Click to expand...

9 of the 12 clubs are looking at it as it will cost them a significant amount of money that they can't afford - the other three are the Old Firm and Ross County who's chairman obviously thinks their wee run of form continuing is more important than the gate money they'd lose


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 22, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Every club will, rightly, look at their own interest. There isn't unanimity across the other ten clubs either.

IMO the SPFL needs to argue the case for the integrity of the competition. It might be deemed secondary, as it was in 2020, but needs to be considered.
		
Click to expand...

Having been in the concourse of football grounds pre-match and half time every week this season I'd say there's a bigger chance of infection there than pretty much anywhere else I've been except pubs, add in mass travel (mainly supporters buses) and it's a recipe for expanding the latest variant of the virus  - I said several weeks ago that we'd be shut down by new year - If games go ahead without fans I'll be there anyway so it makes no personal difference to me if they play now or not - it makes a massive difference to the fans who'll be locked out - and it might just avoid a fair few people getting ill if football stops for a bit.

The loss of massive amounts of money is how nine of the clubs are looking at it though and as with every other business that's how they should look at it.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 22, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Every club will, rightly, look at their own interest. There isn't unanimity across the other ten clubs either.

IMO the SPFL needs to argue the case for the integrity of the competition. It might be deemed secondary, as it was in 2020, but needs to be considered.
		
Click to expand...

Easily sorted, stop the season now , We win end of


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 22, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Easily sorted, stop the season now , We win end of 

Click to expand...

That's a decision for my team and our spam folder as always


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 22, 2021)

Ah well just had to cancel my tee time on Sunday morning with Aberdeen match going ahead - then three weeks of golf before football starts again.


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 22, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Every club will, rightly, look at their own interest. There isn't unanimity across the other ten clubs either.

IMO the SPFL needs to argue the case for the integrity of the competition. It might be deemed secondary, as it was in 2020, but needs to be considered.
		
Click to expand...

Something wrong here KAZ,-Integrity / SPFL??
Surely not compatible- in fact, DEFINETLY NOT COMPATIBLE ( admirable though the thought, intention may be), financial politics and playing squads will be the deciding factor methinks!
As davidy233 alludes-there is a starting point of 3 -any advances??
Think the sensible solution would be as the honourable williamalex1 states-JUST STOP THE WHOLE THING NOW


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 22, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			As davidy233 alludes-there is a starting point of 3 -any advances??
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what you mean here


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 22, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Not sure what you mean here
		
Click to expand...

Sorry David -Kaz mentioned firstly about Old Firm  having players out and you brought in Ross County plus the Old Firm!
So you're getting the backhanded credit for being clever??


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 22, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Sorry David -Kaz mentioned firstly about Old Firm  having players out and you brought in Ross County plus the Old Firm!
So you're getting the backhanded credit for being clever??

Click to expand...

I mentioned the three who may have had a motive other than money - the rest of the teams need the gate money they'd lose


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 22, 2021)

Celtic sweep stake tonight, I have 15 mins extra time.
Oops Hoops, only 6 mins extra time added tonight and now 6 points behind.


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 22, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			I mentioned the three who may have had a motive other than money - the rest of the teams need the gate money they'd lose
		
Click to expand...

Perfectly understood David but to extend (slightly) KAZ's mention of INTEGRITY then, despite rumours of fiduciary shortcomings at IBROX, don't you think that it would set an example in financial sacrifice and in having NO hidden agenda with No thought of financial gain for the season to be called off NOW??
No relegation, no promotion, everyone starts a new season in the position that THIS SEASON has finished?
Some 'naysayers' may for reason of delusional grandeur object to this most sensible of solutions to a serious situation, but surely rational thought should play a pragmatic part in these trying times??
Love (and kisses) to all.


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 22, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Perfectly understood David but to extend (slightly) KAZ's mention of INTEGRITY then, despite rumours of fiduciary shortcomings at IBROX, don't you think that it would set an example in financial sacrifice and in having NO hidden agenda with No thought of financial gain for the season to be called off NOW??
No relegation, no promotion, everyone starts a new season in the position that THIS SEASON has finished?
Some 'naysayers' may for reason of delusional grandeur object to this most sensible of solutions to a serious situation, but surely rational thought should play a pragmatic part in these trying times??
Love (and kisses) to all.

Click to expand...

Nope - only reason I'd have this season finish now is Arbroath promoted 

If they had played on I'd have liked to see the Old Firm TV coverage cancelled - that would stop the covid spreading house parties there would have been to watch it .


----------



## KenL (Dec 22, 2021)

Not enough ET tonight, shame...🤣

Well done to St. Mirren. Not been able to train and some teenagers out there I hear. 👍


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 22, 2021)

KenL said:



			Not enough ET tonight, shame...🤣

Well done to St. Mirren. Not been able to train and some teenagers out there I hear. 👍
		
Click to expand...

St Mirin Primary 0 Celtic 0


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 22, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Nope - only reason I'd have this season finish now is Arbroath promoted 

If they had played on I'd have liked to see the Old Firm TV coverage cancelled - that would stop the covid spreading house parties there would have been to watch it .
		
Click to expand...

Davy you can always see the big picture


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 22, 2021)

I watched St Johnstone against Ross County tonight - County absolutely battered the wee Saintees


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 22, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Nope - only reason I'd have this season finish now is Arbroath promoted 

If they had played on I'd have liked to see the Old Firm TV coverage cancelled - that would stop the covid spreading house parties there would have been to watch it .
		
Click to expand...

Crickey! I actually had Arbroath smokies for breakfast this morning, for the 1st time in decades


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 22, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Perfectly understood David but to extend (slightly) KAZ's mention of INTEGRITY then, despite rumours of fiduciary shortcomings at IBROX, don't you think that it would set an example in financial sacrifice and in having NO hidden agenda with No thought of financial gain for the season to be called off NOW??
No relegation, no promotion, everyone starts a new season in the position that THIS SEASON has finished?
Some 'naysayers' may for reason of delusional grandeur object to this most sensible of solutions to a serious situation, but surely rational thought should play a pragmatic part in these trying times??
Love (and kisses) to all.

Click to expand...

You seriously suggesting we end the season in December? That's totally ridiculous, even by your standards.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 22, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			You seriously suggesting we end the season in December? That's totally ridiculous, even by your standards.
		
Click to expand...

 We'll let you know after our meeting


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 22, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			You seriously suggesting we end the season in December? That's totally ridiculous, even by your standards.
		
Click to expand...

MY STANDARDS??
How very dare you question my standards!
SwMBO says I have very high standards!
Can I take it that you are not in full agreement with my dissertation on the proposed sacrifice of all those potential millions of pounds in revenue just for a title??
Oh Ye of little faith ( and so naughty to think such unworthy thoughts-BUT since it's the season of goodwill, I'll overlook your scepticism as to motive)
You having the full Turkey thingy for the day?- We're having steak as SWMBO can't be bothered with all the kerfuffle cooking etc-sad eh?)
Anyway the love (and kisses bit)still stands


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 22, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			We'll let you know after our meeting 

Click to expand...

Brilliant-I'm sure I know one of that fine body of men
A fair minded  band of brothers!


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 22, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			MY STANDARDS??
How very dare you question my standards!
SwMBO says I have very high standards!
Can I take it that you are not in full agreement with my dissertation on the proposed sacrifice of all those potential millions of pounds in revenue just for a title??
Oh Ye of little faith ( and so naughty to think such unworthy thoughts-BUT since it's the season of goodwill, I'll overlook your scepticism as to motive)
You having the full Turkey thingy for the day?- We're having steak as SWMBO can't be bothered with all the kerfuffle cooking etc-sad eh?)
Anyway the love (and kisses bit)still stands

Click to expand...

I honestly have no idea what you are on about half the time.


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 22, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			I honestly have no idea what you are on about half the time.
		
Click to expand...

That's two of us?
It's hard work being a genius but keep trying


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 22, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			That's two of us?
It's hard work being a genius but keep trying

Click to expand...

Don't give up mate, it only takes an extra 7 minutes of trying


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 22, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Crickey! I actually had Arbroath smokies for breakfast this morning, for the 1st time in decades 

Click to expand...

Takes me back about the same amount!
Pleasant, if unspectacular, golf course too


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 22, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			Takes me back about the same amount!
Pleasant, if unspectacular, golf course too
		
Click to expand...

Did you wear your where's Foxhat  , sorry it's a really an old joke.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 22, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			..
SwMBO says I have very high standards!
...
		
Click to expand...

I trust you maintained those standards by not lying about hers!


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 22, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Did you wear your where's Foxhat  , sorry it's a really an old joke.
		
Click to expand...

Whoosh!
More water/less whisky required I feel!


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 22, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			Whoosh!
More water/less whisky required I feel!
		
Click to expand...

As I said a really old joke, when Prince Charles was told he had to go to Arbroath, his aid said " wherethefoxthat".
Never great having to explain an old joke to a even older person


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 22, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			As I said a really old joke, when Prince Charles was told he had to go to Arbroath, his aid said " wherethefoxthat".
Never great having to explain an old joke to a even older person 

Click to expand...

Ah! I'd seen quite a bit of Scotland and had plenty of smokies before the visit, so excuse the 'whoosh'!  Better heard cf read.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 22, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			Ah! I'd seen quite a bit of Scotland and had plenty of smokies before the visit, so excuse the 'whoosh'!  Better heard cf read.
		
Click to expand...

No probs mate, stick to being a Foxholer don't be an A-holer


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 23, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			You seriously suggesting we end the season in December? That's totally ridiculous, even by your standards.
		
Click to expand...

 Celtic wish it could've been postponed as from 7.44 Wednesday .


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 23, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			No probs mate, stick to being a Foxholer don't be an A-holer 

Click to expand...

FWIW, I had some good times in your neck of the woods. Played quite a few rounds at Wishaw, Bellshill and Lanark. Wishaw (I think, or was it Bellshill - the one with views of Motherwell stadium) was neb/bucky country back then. Lanark was definitely a class course though with rocket speed greens!


----------



## KenL (Dec 23, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Celtic wish it could've been postponed as from 7.44 Wednesday .
		
Click to expand...

Well, that game probably shouldn't have gone ahead. However, I'm delighted it did.🙂


----------



## BrianM (Dec 23, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			9 of the 12 clubs are looking at it as it will cost them a significant amount of money that they can't afford - the other three are the Old Firm and Ross County who's chairman obviously thinks their wee run of form continuing is more important than the gate money they'd lose
		
Click to expand...

Rightly so for Ross County.


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 23, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Rightly so for Ross County.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, 'tis coming up to the time of year when Roy traditionally pumps in a heap of cash anyway and the non season ticket crowd takings for a game against Motherwell wouldn't be much - and County were very good last night.


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 26, 2021)

Wonder if St. Johnstone will find their scoring touch today?
Certainly need a result to help them out of the hole they're in...(and maybe their manager?)
As for us, we've got to do so much better than last week's shambles - I'm sure that GvB has addressed this (given the crowd's reaction-he's not deaf and nor should the player's be)
500 fans though...back to feeling/looking/sounding bloody weird


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 26, 2021)

Easy game for Celtic today-more like a training exercise ( that ROGIC is looking better and better every week-grrr)!
What has gone wrong with St.J?....loking bereft of ideas, heart and any inspiration-sure don't look like double cup winners
Now up to us to get a result/performance against the other Saints to stay ahead


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 26, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Wonder if St. Johnstone will find their scoring touch today?
Certainly need a result to help them out of the hole they're in...(and maybe their manager?)
As for us, we've got to do so much better than last week's shambles - I'm sure that GvB has addressed this (given the crowd's reaction-he's not deaf and nor should the player's be)
500 fans though...back to feeling/looking/sounding bloody weird

Click to expand...

Groan…

What‘s happened to StJ…well the loss of out kingpin central defender and captain plus our key dynamic young midfielder has completely done us.  We never score many goals - we just never lost that many…and Kerr and McCann were crucial to that.

No matter, meanwhile I can reflect on last season - my lad bought me the book ‘Make Mine a Double’ - the story of last season told by manager, players, coaches, owner and all those part of the best wee club in Scotland, if not the World 😍

Now we’ve just got to avoid relegation 😳


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 29, 2021)

Scottish clubs doing well on this list.
Ayebrokes considered the best 
Tynecastle at No 9.

https://www.fourfourtwo.com/feature...ums-grounds-britain-uk-england-scotland-wales


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 31, 2021)

Podcast with Dick Campbell and Craig Levien
Sacked in the Morning
Seriously funny stuff with a few sweary words

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/p0bcc2y5


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 31, 2021)

Statement of intent from Celtic today as they sign 3 Japanese internationals. If they are half as good as Kyogo, it should be some second half to the season.

https://www.celticfc.com/news/2021/december/31/celtic-delighted-to-welcome-three-new-signings/


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 31, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Statement of intent from Celtic today as they sign 3 Japanese internationals. If they are half as good as Kyogo, it should be some second half to the season.

Yep, seems to be the coming market-wonder if GvB has the feelers out ( and not just there)
Agree that 2nd half of season should be exciting!
BRING IT ON

Click to expand...


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Dec 31, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Statement of intent from Celtic today as they sign 3 Japanese internationals. If they are half as good as Kyogo, it should be some second half to the season.

https://www.celticfc.com/news/2021/december/31/celtic-delighted-to-welcome-three-new-signings/

Click to expand...

indeed. None of us knows of course cos there's no visibility of their game, but if their manager has been able to poach the top Japanese talent, could be an interesting second half.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Dec 31, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Scottish clubs doing well on this list.
Ayebrokes considered the best 
Tynecastle at No 9.

https://www.fourfourtwo.com/feature...ums-grounds-britain-uk-england-scotland-wales

Click to expand...

It's a bizarre list. Haven't been to new Spurs stadium, or Fulham, or Newcastle, but of the rest, Ibrox is the worst of that lot, maybe coin toss with Old Trafford if I'm being generous.

There's a really good case for Wembley being the best, quite ironic that when the English do actually have something special, they then undersell it. Parkhead is phenomenal, Tynecastle is what every Scottish club should aspire to, fans right on top of the pitch in steep stands. Villa Park is a good shout for best English club stadium, and when the scousers get into "walk on" it's pretty spine tingling even for a non fan. I was there in the away end one time, the number of fans who got their phones out to record it was incredible, and no, not tourists, it was a Bolton game


----------



## KenL (Dec 31, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Statement of intent from Celtic today as they sign 3 Japanese internationals. If they are half as good as Kyogo, it should be some second half to the season.

https://www.celticfc.com/news/2021/december/31/celtic-delighted-to-welcome-three-new-signings/

Click to expand...

Kyogo seems injury prone to me. 😉

New signings are interesting though.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 1, 2022)

KenL said:



*Kyogo seems injury prone to me.* 😉

New signings are interesting though.
		
Click to expand...


Think the opposite is true tbh. He came off a full season in Japan, had no break and was chucked straight in. He got a hamstring injury and was rushed back due to lack of numbers. It wasn't surprising he went off in a couple of games since then, he was nowhere near fully fit. Hopefully the winter break will see him back to peak fitness.


----------



## Val (Jan 1, 2022)

Old news now granted but loving the sporting integrity card being run out by the club who asked for a season to be extended to help them then spat the dummy out when it was only extended 4 days..........or was that the old club, can't mind 😉


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 1, 2022)

Quite interesting to see how low the crowd capacity is at some of the old and new EPL stadiums.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 1, 2022)

Val said:



			Old news now granted but loving the sporting integrity card being run out by the club who asked for a season to be extended to help them then spat the dummy out when it was only extended 4 days..........or was that the old club, can't mind 😉
		
Click to expand...

Can't be bothered!
 Sort of shake head type of smile (you know the one-silly child?) watches darts, listens to some music!
Steak pie for dinner-ya beauty....Anyway, have a nice day


----------



## BrianM (Jan 1, 2022)

Val said:



			Old news now granted but loving the sporting integrity card being run out by the club who asked for a season to be extended to help them then spat the dummy out when it was only extended 4 days..........or was that the old club, can't mind 😉
		
Click to expand...

Wow, new year, still bitter old man 😂😂


----------



## Val (Jan 1, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Wow, new year, still bitter old man 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Not bitter one bit, call it as I see it. Quite frankly I couldn't give a toss when the play the games.


----------



## Val (Jan 1, 2022)

toyboy54 said:



			Can't be bothered!
Sort of shake head type of smile (you know the one-silly child?) watches darts, listens to some music!
Steak pie for dinner-ya beauty....Anyway, have a nice day

Click to expand...

Can't be bothered or realised what I said is spot 🤣


----------



## BrianM (Jan 1, 2022)

Val said:



			Not bitter one bit, call it as I see it. Quite frankly I couldn't give a toss when the play the games.
		
Click to expand...

Why say anything then 😉


----------



## Val (Jan 1, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Why say anything then 😉
		
Click to expand...

Like I've already said, I call it as I see it


----------



## BrianM (Jan 1, 2022)

Val said:



			Like I've already said, I call it as I see it
		
Click to expand...

I’m sure you do, but what perspective are you looking at it from?
Look at Ross County, does it suit them?
It’s more than just a game of football when you look at the bigger picture.
Easy for you to say from your armchair.


----------



## Val (Jan 1, 2022)

BrianM said:



			I’m sure you do, but what perspective are you looking at it from?
Look at Ross County, does it suit them?
It’s more than just a game of football when you look at the bigger picture.
Easy for you to say from your armchair.
		
Click to expand...

Perspective?

What I'm saying is Rangers have a cheek to pull the sporting integrity card when they couldnt have given a monkeys about it when they asked for the season to be extended to suit them, and only them.


----------



## KenL (Jan 1, 2022)

Val said:



			Perspective?

What I'm saying is Rangers have a cheek to pull the sporting integrity card when they couldnt have given a monkeys about it when they asked for the season to be extended to suit them, and only them.
		
Click to expand...

But that was about helping them win a European trophy, something that would also benefit other teams. 🙄


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 1, 2022)

Val said:



			Can't be bothered or realised what I said is spot 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I'm now seriously considering that if you told me 1+1 was=2, then I would double check if it was, as you say 'spot on'
Anyway, away and enjoy your night-off you go
  Oh, did you have the steak pie thingy today?...We did, bloody lovely it was too (just the way it was described in Scot Squad last night!)
Think I'll either watch the darts OR read War and Peace (get it?)


----------



## BrianM (Jan 1, 2022)

Val said:



			Perspective?

What I'm saying is Rangers have a cheek to pull the sporting integrity card when they couldnt have given a monkeys about it when they asked for the season to be extended to suit them, and only them.
		
Click to expand...

Garbage, you’re trying to be antagonistic, you can’t even hide it.


----------



## Val (Jan 1, 2022)

KenL said:



			But that was about helping them win a European trophy, something that would also benefit other teams. 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Bingo 🤣 Helping one team who already were helped with a postponement for an earlier round but where was sporting integrity there forcing teams not to play as planned?


----------



## Val (Jan 1, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Garbage, you’re trying to be antagonistic, you can’t even hide it.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, calling it as I see it. If youre antagonised by it then poor you.


----------



## KenL (Jan 1, 2022)

Val said:



			Bingo 🤣 Helping one team who already were helped with a postponement for an earlier round but where was sporting integrity there forcing teams not to play as planned?
		
Click to expand...

In English please...


----------



## BrianM (Jan 1, 2022)

Val said:



			Nope, calling it as I see it. If youre antagonised by then poor you.[/
		
Click to expand...

By then?
Get a life, you’re talking from a perspective that knows nothing about the industry.


----------



## Val (Jan 1, 2022)

KenL said:



			In English please...
		
Click to expand...

Selective memory I guess. No surprise


----------



## Val (Jan 1, 2022)

BrianM said:



			By then?
Get a life, you’re talking from a perspective that knows nothing about the industry.
		
Click to expand...

Get a life? Is that it? 🤣🤣

Anyway, it's apparent that some Ranegrs fans have selective memories where sporting integrity is concerned.


----------



## BrianM (Jan 1, 2022)

Val said:



			Get a life? Is that it? 🤣🤣

Anyway, it's apparent that some Ranegrs fans have selective memories where sporting integrity is concerned.
		
Click to expand...

You laugh because you’re clueless and have no idea what you’re talking about, look at things from a different perspective rather than green tinted lenses….
Celtic are poor at the moment, but that’s only down to the board, surely you can see that 😳


----------



## KenL (Jan 1, 2022)

Val said:



			Selective memory I guess. No surprise
		
Click to expand...

No, seriously, I have no idea what your post is supposed to be saying.


----------



## KenL (Jan 1, 2022)

Val said:



			Get a life? Is that it? 🤣🤣

Anyway, it's apparent that some Ranegrs fans have selective memories where sporting integrity is concerned.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, you were talking about Ranegrs, I know nothing about them or who they even are.

Night, night.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 1, 2022)

Brian, Ken....don't get into a flap about someone who has just learned to spell 'INTEGRITY'-maybe got Spellcheck from Santa, but think the dictionary was missing??

Can't agree about Celtic being poor at moment-manager is doing a good job and the new signings could be real investments-let's face it though-they need something to get near us, could be good tight end to the season-Hearts for a run up the inside???
Oops, sorry, meant the silly billy version of Spellcheck.....As you say Ken " who are Ranegrs"


----------



## Val (Jan 2, 2022)

Kaz said:



			And shooting from the lip . Happy New Year pal! 

Click to expand...

And to you, hope you're well


----------



## Val (Jan 2, 2022)

toyboy54 said:



			Brian, Ken....don't get into a flap about someone who has just learned to spell 'INTEGRITY'-maybe got Spellcheck from Santa, but think the dictionary was missing??

Can't agree about Celtic being poor at moment-manager is doing a good job and the new signings could be real investments-let's face it though-they need something to get near us, could be good tight end to the season-Hearts for a run up the inside???
Oops, sorry, meant the silly billy version of Spellcheck.....As you say Ken " who are Ranegrs"
		
Click to expand...

Oh, insults is it, big on you 🤣


----------



## Val (Jan 2, 2022)

BrianM said:



			You laugh because you’re clueless and have no idea what you’re talking about, look at things from a different perspective rather than green tinted lenses….
Celtic are poor at the moment, but that’s only down to the board, surely you can see that 😳
		
Click to expand...

Clueless 🤣 

I couldn't care less how good Celtic are, I couldn't name half their team currently and haven't watched them in earnest for 10 years but nice you throw their name in the mix when I didn't even mention them. And people say Celtic fans are obsessed 🤣


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 2, 2022)

This Glaswegian - brought up literally a good stone’s throw from Hampden Park - is sooo pleased my Hebridean dad had no interest in football and my Dunkeld mum was a Saintee - and so discouraged me and my brother from supporting either of the weegie ‘ugly sisters’ - don’t you just love them 😍🤔


----------



## KenL (Jan 2, 2022)

I too grew up in Glasgow and am thankful that my Dad took me to Ibrox.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 2, 2022)

KenL said:



			I too grew up in Glasgow and am thankful that my Dad took me to Ibrox.
		
Click to expand...

My gratitude extends to being able to view both teams and much of their support with equal disdain…I can ignore the rubbish that flies between the camps, until it impacts the name of Scottish football or Scotland.  That said I look at Stein’s Celtic teams in particular and take pride in their achievements, as well as the contribution that many great Rangers players have made to the Scottish international cause 👍.

But I am so pleased to be able to stand aside as the mud flies between 😀


----------



## casuk (Jan 2, 2022)

Val said:



			Get a life? Is that it? 🤣🤣

Anyway, it's apparent that some Ranegrs fans have selective memories where sporting integrity is concerned.
		
Click to expand...

Selective memorys of most things


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 2, 2022)

casuk said:



			Selective memorys of most things
		
Click to expand...

Memories (plural)
As to selective???..Can you enlighten please?
And to the antagonist (or as he thinks of himself-The moral adjudicator of Scottish football) called Val--Can you please explain where I've been insulting-not my fault you couldn't spell Rangers or explain INTEGRITY in context?        Couldn't care less who you support, or don't
Love and kisses to all


----------



## casuk (Jan 2, 2022)

Nothing wong with my speeling you


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 2, 2022)

casuk said:



			Nothing wong with my speeling you
		
Click to expand...

Sharp Kris, Sharp


----------



## casuk (Jan 2, 2022)

toyboy54 said:



			Memories (plural)
As to selective???..Can you enlighten please?
/QUOTE]
Less than a week after rangers were shouting about games should go ahead in empty stadiums they canceled the b team game against Celtic, their reason for this was because of no fans in the stadium the same club 2 seasons ago crying foul over the league ending early ripped up ther pitch 5 days later while still shouting the league should be finished to the end
		
Click to expand...


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 2, 2022)

OUCH!!...will check this out-but no reason to doubt you-maybe my old(ish amnesiac) memory?!
But think you may well have stitched me up there mate.....am off to phone someone who will 'Yea OR Nay' this and/or extenuating circumstances as to why this came about!
Why don't you bugger off and clean your clubs or something
Anyway, how you doing? Getting any golf in?


----------



## casuk (Jan 2, 2022)

It's al this no golf for a while, i need to entertain myself somehow, how was the Xmas and New year all good I hope


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 2, 2022)

casuk said:



			It's al this no golf for a while, i need to entertain myself somehow, how was the Xmas and New year all good I hope
		
Click to expand...

Boring mate, afraid I fall into the 'BAH, HUMBUG' camp-we don't need anything/got the lot, so spend on the family!
SWMBO has got me course of lessons with pro @ £150 so that should keep me happy for a while...Tell you, I could be a pro (practising that is-every shot in the book me)
Crap on course right enough
Anyway, we'll get together when weather comes good eh?
Catch you later (still waiting on reply to your 'GOTCHA' coming from contact @ (Ibrox)


----------



## casuk (Jan 2, 2022)

Aye me too big old Grinch here (at least greens my colour 🤣) my practice constructs to chipping on to my bed, if I ever need to land a golf ball on a mattress from 8ft on course I'll nail it 🤣


----------



## Val (Jan 2, 2022)

toyboy54 said:



			OUCH!!...will check this out-but no reason to doubt you-maybe my old(ish amnesiac) memory?!
But think you may well have stitched me up there mate.....am off to phone someone who will 'Yea OR Nay' this and/or extenuating circumstances as to why this came about!
Why don't you bugger off and clean your clubs or something
Anyway, how you doing? Getting any golf in?
		
Click to expand...

You check all you like, it's absolutely true. You couldn't paint a red neck on "The Rangers" PR team. Up there with being the first club in Europe to celebrate their 150th anniversary 🤣

Shameless as always.


----------



## Val (Jan 2, 2022)

toyboy54 said:



			Boring mate, afraid I fall into the 'BAH, HUMBUG' camp-we don't need anything/got the lot, so spend on the family!
SWMBO has got me course of lessons with pro @ £150 so that should keep me happy for a while...Tell you, I could be a pro (practising that is-every shot in the book me)
Crap on course right enough
Anyway, we'll get together when weather comes good eh?
Catch you later (still waiting on reply to your 'GOTCHA' coming from contact @ (Ibrox)
		
Click to expand...

And just incase you can't be bothered checking, here's from a source you're more likely to believe 

https://www.rangers.co.uk/article/b-team-old-firm-game-postponed/gMACE0cw1ahEFOyMAjtMd


----------



## smange (Jan 3, 2022)

Took longer than usual but yet another Scottish football thread ruined by pathetic bickering between fans of the two cheeks of the same arse teams! 

Us “diddy team” fans really should know better than to expect any different!

I’m oot!

COYP


----------



## BrianM (Jan 3, 2022)

Val said:



			You check all you like, it's absolutely true. You couldn't paint a red neck on "The Rangers" PR team. Up there with being the first club in Europe to celebrate their 150th anniversary 🤣

Shameless as always.
		
Click to expand...

Ease of the drink.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 3, 2022)

smange said:



			Took longer than usual but yet another Scottish football thread ruined by pathetic bickering between fans of the two cheeks of the same arse teams!

*Us “diddy team” fans really should know better than to expect any different!*

I’m oot!

COYP
		
Click to expand...

We do…but it’s sometimes quite fun looking on…🤣🥰

COYS.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 3, 2022)

I must admit to having a wry smile when I heard that The Rangers were celebrating their 150 year anniversary ...........my my don't those years fly by.
I am looking forward to celebrating my 161st birthday in Feb.


----------



## KenL (Jan 3, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I must admit to having a wry smile when I heard that The Rangers were celebrating their 150 year anniversary ...........my my don't those years fly by.
I am looking forward to celebrating my 161st birthday in Feb.

Click to expand...

🥱🥱🥱


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 3, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I must admit to having a wry smile when I heard that The Rangers were celebrating their 150 year anniversary ...........my my don't those years fly by.
I am looking forward to celebrating my 161st birthday in Feb.

Click to expand...

You could get a job with the new 'Doctor Who' as a time traveller--looking good Doon, looking good


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 3, 2022)

Val said:



			And just incase you can't be bothered checking, here's from a source you're more likely to believe

https://www.rangers.co.uk/article/b-team-old-firm-game-postponed/gMACE0cw1ahEFOyMAjtMd

Click to expand...

See the gentleman called 'Val' has taken time to research this, and whilst this is factually correct but it has damn all to do with SPL games being postponed, but thanks anyway!!
Maybe he can also explain why Celtic asked the numpty Doncaster and his management board to postpone fixtures for themselves due to injuries (and 'financial reasons'?) when they knew it broke the so-called 'INTEGRITY clause' in the rule book??..........Oh, I'm informed that being true gentlemen "We let them go first!" when it came  to asking for calling off games!
In the great scheme of things, what the Hell does it matter-petty point scoring as previously commented??
Took a late trip over to Ibrox last night to remember the 66 who died 51 years ago-NOW THAT puts things into perspective
Life's too short for all this urine, so think I'll let any 'digs/slurs' against my mob sail on by-have a nice life one and all


----------



## Val (Jan 3, 2022)

toyboy54 said:



			See the gentleman called 'Val' has taken time to research this, and whilst this is factually correct but it has damn all to do with SPL games being postponed, but thanks anyway!!
Maybe he can also explain why Celtic asked the numpty Doncaster and his management board to postpone fixtures for themselves due to injuries (and 'financial reasons'?) when they knew it broke the so-called 'INTEGRITY clause' in the rule book??..........Oh, I'm informed that being true gentlemen "We let them go first!" when it came  to asking for calling off games!
In the great scheme of things, what the Hell does it matter-petty point scoring as previously commented??
Took a late trip over to Ibrox last night to remember the 66 who died 51 years ago-NOW THAT puts things into perspective
Life's too short for all this urine, so think I'll let any 'digs/slurs' against my mob sail on by-have a nice life one and all

Click to expand...

Seems like you selectively miss the point but no surprise.

Hey ho, it's been fun 🤣


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 3, 2022)

Val said:



			Seems like you selectively miss the point but no surprise.

Hey ho, it's been fun 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Love and Kisses
Try to have a nice life-


----------



## Val (Jan 3, 2022)

toyboy54 said:



			Love and Kisses
Try to have a nice life-

Click to expand...

Have been having a great life thanks


----------



## KenL (Jan 3, 2022)

@toyboy54 . Respect to you for remembering those who died at Ibrox.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 4, 2022)

It’s an irritation but it’s not random.  StJ get less than £2m combined for their young Captain and potential Scotland international central defender plus their tremendous NI international midfielder; Rangers get £12m for Nathan Patterson - yes young and yes an excellent player and Scotland international.  

Ah wee StJ…these players can’t be very good player for _them _- they are such a wee club they’ll take whatever rubbish offers we make. While Super Great Rangers - we’ve got to shell out 6x for just one player - playing for Rangers he must be great.

Yes I know that that’s how it’s always been, and of course I sound a bit bitter about it, but that doesn’t make it less irritating and just perpetuates the ‘dominance’ of the weegie bros.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 4, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It’s an irritation but it’s not random.  StJ get less than £2m combined for their young Captain and potential Scotland international central defender plus their tremendous NI international midfielder; *Rangers get £12m for Nathan Patterson - yes young and yes an excellent player and Scotland international. *

Ah wee StJ…these players can’t be very good player for _them _- they are such a wee club they’ll take whatever rubbish offers we make. While Super Great Rangers - we’ve got to shell out 6x for just one player - playing for Rangers he must be great.

Yes I know that that’s how it’s always been, and of course I sound a bit bitter about it, but that doesn’t make it less irritating and just perpetuates the ‘dominance’ of the weegie bros.
		
Click to expand...


If true, that's some bit of business for a guy who can't get a regular game in the SPL.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Jan 4, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It’s an irritation but it’s not random.  StJ get less than £2m combined for their young Captain and potential Scotland international central defender plus their tremendous NI international midfielder; Rangers get £12m for Nathan Patterson - yes young and yes an excellent player and Scotland international. 

Ah wee StJ…these players can’t be very good player for _them _- they are such a wee club they’ll take whatever rubbish offers we make. While Super Great Rangers - we’ve got to shell out 6x for just one player - playing for Rangers he must be great.

Yes I know that that’s how it’s always been, and of course I sound a bit bitter about it, but that doesn’t make it less irritating and just perpetuates the ‘dominance’ of the weegie bros.
		
Click to expand...

Feel ya SILH, looks like we're gonna lose Ramsay who is every bit the player Patterson is, but of course £3-4m is the rate being bandied about. Al least there's one German team in the mix, gives me some hope the price will bump somewhat when it's not all bids from patronising English clubs


----------



## Val (Jan 5, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It’s an irritation but it’s not random.  StJ get less than £2m combined for their young Captain and potential Scotland international central defender plus their tremendous NI international midfielder; Rangers get £12m for Nathan Patterson - yes young and yes an excellent player and Scotland international. 

Ah wee StJ…these players can’t be very good player for _them _- they are such a wee club they’ll take whatever rubbish offers we make. While Super Great Rangers - we’ve got to shell out 6x for just one player - playing for Rangers he must be great.

Yes I know that that’s how it’s always been, and of course I sound a bit bitter about it, but that doesn’t make it less irritating and just perpetuates the ‘dominance’ of the weegie bros.
		
Click to expand...

Rangers got £4.5m for Patterson. Might be add ons at some point but the fee is £4.5m

Source - The official Everton twitter feed


----------



## KenL (Jan 5, 2022)

Val said:



			Rangers got £4.5m for Patterson. Might be add ons at some point but the fee is £4.5m

Source - The official Everton twitter feed
		
Click to expand...

I don't believe that, sorry.


----------



## Val (Jan 5, 2022)

KenL said:



			I don't believe that, sorry.
		
Click to expand...

So you don't believe Evertons official feed 🤣


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478715418231590916


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 5, 2022)

Val said:



			So you don't believe Evertons official feed 🤣


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478715418231590916

Click to expand...

Sorry to tell you Val, but that is their value on Premier League Fantasy Football if those who play it want them in their teams.

The “Official” Everton statement says Undisclosed Fee.
Most rumour is 12mil with 4mil add ons


----------



## Val (Jan 5, 2022)

pauldj42 said:



			Sorry to tell you Val, but that is their value on Premier League Fantasy Football if those who play it want them in their teams.

The “Official” Everton statement says Undisclosed Fee.
Most rumour is 12mil with 4mil add ons
		
Click to expand...

Well, I stand corrected then if that's the case.

Decent enough prospect for your boys but at £12m, he's £8m overpriced IMO


----------



## KenL (Jan 5, 2022)

Val said:



			Well, I stand corrected then if that's the case.

Decent enough prospect for your boys but at £12m, he's £8m overpriced IMO
		
Click to expand...

Bitter and twisted. 😃


----------



## Val (Jan 5, 2022)

KenL said:



			Bitter and twisted. 😃
		
Click to expand...

You mean in my valuation. I think I'm being generous, a 20 year old prospect with a dozen games or so in the first team under his belt. Good bit of business by Rangers at £4m, an exceptional bit of business at £12m


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 5, 2022)

Val said:



			Well, I stand corrected then if that's the case.

Decent enough prospect for your boys but at £12m, he's £8m overpriced IMO
		
Click to expand...

It is mate, the twitter name @Officialfpl means fantasy premier league.

Only time will tell mate, decent enough pedigree and only 20, certainly isn’t the first time we’ve been done.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 5, 2022)

Handbags away please


----------



## KenL (Jan 5, 2022)

Rangers have signed (on loan) an American International.
A good find or not cut out for Scottish football? Only time will tell.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 5, 2022)

I'm really disappointed reading this childish crap from people I know and respected . C'mon guys play nice, please.
Happy New year.


----------



## Val (Jan 5, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			I'm really disappointed reading this childish crap from people I know and respected . C'mon guys play nice, please.
Happy New year.
		
Click to expand...

Happy new year Billy, give me a shout once the weather breaks and I'll get you a hit at Glenbervie.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 5, 2022)

KenL said:



			Rangers have signed (on loan) an American International.
A good find or not cut out for Scottish football? *Only time will tell.*

Click to expand...





 
Even a 'Football' reference, though I'd pick the helmet wearing sort!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 5, 2022)

Val said:



			Happy new year Billy, give me a shout once the weather breaks and I'll get you a hit at Glenbervie.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Martin,  are HDID Kenny , Happy Hacker and what's his name still members there?


----------



## Val (Jan 5, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Cheers Martin,  are HDID Kenny , Happy Hacker and what's his name still members there?
		
Click to expand...

Kenny is at Ladybank now, not sure about HH


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 17, 2022)

Good start for the Japanese bhoys. Hatate looks like a very classy midfielder. First half performance was excellent, blew Hibs away. Good to see Jota back as well.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 18, 2022)

Japanese Bhoys..........is that a new terrace song.
They looked a very good side first half.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 18, 2022)

Hearts fans booing Soutar........that is a bit sad.
Good set of results for the Jambos tonight.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 27, 2022)

Cracking game Hearts v Celtic.
Hearts were dead and buried after that first half when Celtic were superb.
To fight back to a missed penalty away from a draw was quite brilliant.
Celtic playing hoof ball and dodgy time wasting to hang on for a draw.

I think the rest of this season is going to be very watchable.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 27, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Cracking game Hearts v Celtic.
Hearts were dead and buried after that first half when Celtic were superb.
To fight back to a missed penalty away from a draw was quite brilliant.
Celtic playing hoof ball and dodgy time wasting to hang on for a draw.

I think the rest of this season is going to be very watchable.
		
Click to expand...

It was a great game. We hung on for a win not a draw though 😄


----------



## KenL (Jan 27, 2022)

Just like Rangers, Celtic ain't that good.

Rangers really missing Aribo and Morelos last night.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 28, 2022)

KenL said:



			Just like Rangers, Celtic ain't that good.

Rangers really missing Aribo and Morelos last night.
		
Click to expand...

Disagree. I think Celtic are playing their best football since Rodgers left. They were outstanding first half on Wednesday, 13 shots to 1, and 70% possession away to the 3rd best team in the league. That's despite a scratch midfield - O'Reilly making his debut, Hatate playing only his 3rd game and Bitton who would be nowhere near a first pick. They do seem to run out of steam in the second half of games though. OF game next week is massive.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 29, 2022)

'Mon the Staggies...........


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 29, 2022)

Well, could be a pivotal day with last minute goals seeing Rangers drop 2 points, and Celtic get all 3 points with 10 men. 

Roll on Wednesday night!


----------



## chico (Jan 29, 2022)

I've been impressed by Matt O'Riley in his two games. He finds space well and can pick a pass, could be a big player in the run in.


----------



## Val (Jan 30, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Well, could be a pivotal day with last minute goals seeing Rangers drop 2 points, and Celtic get all 3 points with 10 men.

Roll on Wednesday night!
		
Click to expand...

Don't know about pivotal but it's been a magic day result wise. Even in the oval ball all results were pleasing with Glasgow winning, Edinburgh losing and Racing beating Toulouse in France


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 30, 2022)

As a Rangers fan I'll be watching from behind the couch. 
ATM Celtic are looking good/quick/threatening going forward. Unfortunately our defence is piss poor and we seem to have lost something going forward.
But it's an Old firm game and anything can happen. 
Best of luck guys [ not too much though ] simply the best team will win.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 31, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			As a Rangers fan I'll be watching from behind the couch.
ATM Celtic are looking good/quick/threatening going forward. Unfortunately our defence is piss poor and we seem to have lost something going forward.
But it's an Old firm game and anything can happen.
Best of luck guys [ not too much though ] simply the best team will win. 

Click to expand...

Your defense is poor [mind you so is Celtics.]
You need to get in a young experienced solid no nonsense Scottish centre half.
One that is not afraid to burst forward with the ball.
I know where you can buy one of those for only £600,000 if you can afford that.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 31, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Your defense is poor [mind you so is Celtics.]
You need to get in a young experienced solid no nonsense Scottish centre half.
One that is not afraid to burst forward with the ball.
I know where you can buy one of those for only £600,000 if you can afford that.

Click to expand...

After the way Giakoumakis ragdolled him last week, there will be a few Celtic fans hoping Rangers sign Soutar ahead of Wednesday's game.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 1, 2022)

Hells Bells Raith Rovers seem to have taken leave of their senses.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-60214769


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 1, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Hells Bells Raith Rovers seem to have taken leave of their senses.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-60214769

Click to expand...

No less than I’d expect from Pratt Street’s finest manky gits.


----------



## Val (Feb 1, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Your defense is poor [mind you so is Celtics.]
You need to get in a young experienced solid no nonsense Scottish centre half.
One that is not afraid to burst forward with the ball.
I know where you can buy one of those for only £600,000 if you can afford that.

Click to expand...

Celtic have the best defense in the Premiership, poor maybe but not as poor as everyone else


----------



## KenL (Feb 1, 2022)

That's what the stats are showing. Surprisingly they haven't scored the most goals.


----------



## 4LEX (Feb 2, 2022)

Watched the Edinburgh derby tonight....incredible passion but the quality was lower than League One in England. How did the ref not give Hearts a penalty in the first half? One of the worst decisions I've seen all season. And the indirect freekick that was blocked by a clear handball in the second half.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 2, 2022)

4LEX said:



			Watched the Edinburgh derby tonight....incredible passion but the quality was lower than League One in England. How did the ref not give Hearts a penalty in the first half? One of the worst decisions I've seen all season. And the indirect freekick that was blocked by a clear handball in the second half.
		
Click to expand...

It was the usual harem scarem derby stuff, not a lot of quality in that game but lots of blood snotters and yellow cards.
Even then I think you are a bit wide of the mark with your Div 1 England comment, don't forget we watch the odd English league games as well  

Rangers must be really regretting not getting John Souter signed up.
That defense is woeful.
Japanese bhoys filling their boots.


----------



## Val (Feb 2, 2022)

KenL said:



			That's what the stats are showing. Surprisingly they haven't scored the most goals.
	View attachment 40913

Click to expand...

Until tonight you mean 😁


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 2, 2022)

Well for a neutral what a great and passionate game. Shame no Rangers’ fans there but understand the reason. Really enjoying the match


----------



## Val (Feb 2, 2022)

Normal service resumes. Get used to looking up the table lads.


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 2, 2022)

Some performance. If it wasn't for Alan McGregor it could have been 6-0 at half time. 

Rangers a shambles. Can see Hearts getting a result on Sunday.


----------



## KenL (Feb 3, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Some performance. If it wasn't for Alan McGregor it could have been 6-0 at half time.

Rangers a shambles. Can see Hearts getting a result on Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure Rangers are a shambles, Celtic just too good last night.


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 3, 2022)

KenL said:



			Not sure Rangers are a shambles, Celtic just too good last night.
		
Click to expand...

They were last night. Barasic and Tavenier were awful, skinned repeatedly. Barasic ball watching at the 3rd goal was shocking.  Diallo not bothering to track back. Even Boyd said it should have been 5 or 6 by half time.


----------



## KenL (Feb 3, 2022)

OK, I give in. Shambles it was.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 3, 2022)

KenL said:



			Not sure Rangers are a shambles, Celtic just too good last night.
		
Click to expand...

They were too good that first half against Hearts as well.
I was watching and wondered if Celtic were superb or Hearts were just crap, now we know that Celtic were unplayable.
Still think both Rangers and Celtic defenses need tightening up though.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 3, 2022)

And today (well as of yesterday) I am at last able to say 'the only way is not only up' COYS 

Great that a returnee scores on his return and one brought in some months ago but who has received much criticism also scored...and in the 90th minute into the bargain.

Given the number of signings over the last couple of weeks (7 or 8 - lost count) it seems like our Chairman has realised that there is no point holding on to the cash won from our fantastic season 20/21 if we find ourselves relegated season 21/22.


----------



## azazel (Feb 3, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Hells Bells Raith Rovers seem to have taken leave of their senses.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-60214769

Click to expand...

They've finally backed down and appear to be getting rid. Paid a fee for him, will have to pay up his contract and have suffered potentially irreparable damage to their reputation and relationship with their fans and community.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 3, 2022)

azazel said:



			They've finally backed down and appear to be getting rid. Paid a fee for him, will have to pay up his contract and have suffered potentially irreparable damage to their reputation and relationship with their fans and community.
		
Click to expand...

Was there the same outrage when he signed for Clyde ? Seems he has been there for 5 years with no issues ?

His case is certainly eye opening - they couldn’t prosecute him in regards the law but was sued and found in favour of the girl based on probability


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 3, 2022)

Kaz said:



			You know it’s bad when it’s half time and you’ll settle for a 3-0 defeat. 

Click to expand...

Well you did settle for 3-0!Always thought you were a cabbage fan.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 3, 2022)

azazel said:



			They've finally backed down and appear to be getting rid. Paid a fee for him, will have to pay up his contract and have suffered potentially irreparable damage to their reputation and relationship with their fans and community.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting case. If he hasn't been found guilty in a court of law won't there be some sort of case for restriction of trade. I assume he'll get some he'll get some form of payment until the end of his contract but if he has played under these conditions before going to Raith this seems to be opening a can of worms


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 3, 2022)

I've no interest in Scottish football (or football in general) but I have a friend who is totally die-hard Rangers.  Every post is singing their praises, slagging off Celtic etc etc etc.
It seems as though his social media account is not working today.     Any tips I can offer him to get him posting again?  ;-)


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 3, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I've no interest in Scottish football (or football in general) but I have a friend who is totally die-hard Rangers.  Every post is singing their praises, slagging off Celtic etc etc etc.
It seems as though his social media account is not working today.     Any tips I can offer him to get him posting again?  ;-)
		
Click to expand...

is he a member on here? there are a few who are unusually quiet today.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 3, 2022)

Ah no he's no golfer.  He's just one of those people who mouth off the whole time when things are going good .... and then disappear.    Nine straight Celtic titles, Rangers being kicked out of the league, all other shenanigans are totally ignored.      It's just so funny at times.  There are other people posting all over his page right now.  

When Celtic celebrated their title during lockdown restrictions, he was everywhere ripping them.   But of course when Rangers did it, then it was totally justified.

Actually he would make one hell of a politician - he's got all the attributes.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 3, 2022)

Put out a story that Ramsay is quoted from last year that he would like to sign for Celtic
That should get his attention


----------



## 4LEX (Feb 3, 2022)

Credit to Celtic, totally blew Rangers away in the first half. Full house, evening kick off, rain lashing down and Rangers missing a few key players. Always going to happen. Celtic Park on full volume is a great sight, great to see after all the empty stadiums over the past few years.

GVB has his work cut out as Rangers defence is shambolic, too many poor draws and now Celtic landing a good punch.


----------



## Val (Feb 4, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			is he a member on here? there are a few who are unusually quiet today.
		
Click to expand...

And quiet again today, must still be hurting 🤣


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 5, 2022)

https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/sport/football/gio-van-bronckhorst-demands-rangers-26144790

GVB reckons Rangers "took over" after 25 minutes.

Celtic scored twice and the Rangers keeper had 3 excellent saves between 25 mins and half time. Rangers created one half chance when Hart beat Arfield to a through ball.

If Rangers had really "taken over", why did he make 3 subs at half time?

Delusional or what?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 5, 2022)

4LEX said:



			Credit to Celtic, totally blew Rangers away in the first half. Full house, evening kick off, rain lashing down and Rangers missing a few key players. Always going to happen. Celtic Park on full volume is a great sight, great to see after all the empty stadiums over the past few years.

GVB has his work cut out as Rangers defence is shambolic, too many poor draws and now Celtic landing a good punch.
		
Click to expand...

Paradise is indeed a grand sight and sound when full, but the club should stamp on The 'Green Brigade' for their pro-IRA songs. Credit to the ugly sister other side of town who seem to have pretty much stamped out their fans vile equivalents - at least at home games.

On the game.  I never saw the 1st half...but certainly of the 2nd that I watched Rangers had a lot of possession but didn't really pose much of a threat to the Celtic goal.


----------



## casuk (Feb 5, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Credit to the ugly sister other side of town who seem to have pretty much stamped out their fans vile equivalents - at least at home games QUOTE]
you must be joking
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 6, 2022)

Scottish Fitba............ after 17 consecutive Rangers fouls the Hearts manager gets yellow carded.


----------



## KenL (Feb 6, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Scottish Fitba............ after 17 consecutive Rangers fouls the Hearts manager gets yellow carded.

Click to expand...

Boo hoo...😂
Different Rangers today.
League is not over and should be good.🇬🇧


----------



## DCB (Feb 6, 2022)

Wrong time to have to play Rangers. Vast difference from Wednesday nights game. Hearts aren't that bad, but, that's a sore scoreline.

Actually a good game to watch.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 6, 2022)

KenL said:



			Boo hoo...😂
Different Rangers today.
League is not over and should be good.🇬🇧
		
Click to expand...

Ouch
...and I thought Hearts played quite well.
Kent was superb, that is the best I have seen Rangers play for a long long time.


----------



## KenL (Feb 6, 2022)

DCB called it. Rangers had a lot to prove after the humiliation of Wednesday.


----------



## 4LEX (Feb 6, 2022)

Ramsey looked class when he came on. Strutted around half fit oozing quality.

Rangers have the better midfield and attack if everyone stays fit, the dodgy defence won't matter in most games. Rangers to win it for me.


----------



## 4LEX (Feb 6, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Paradise is indeed a grand sight and sound when full, but the club should stamp on The 'Green Brigade' for their pro-IRA songs. Credit to the ugly sister other side of town who seem to have pretty much stamped out their fans vile equivalents - at least at home games.

On the game.  I never saw the 1st half...but certainly of the 2nd that I watched Rangers had a lot of possession but didn't really pose much of a threat to the Celtic goal.
		
Click to expand...

True. TGB are embarrassing and have been for years. However I'm sure I heard Rangers fans singing a few of the banned songs the other week.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 7, 2022)

Previously mentioned Rangers fan suddenly discovered his social media account started working again Sunday ......


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 7, 2022)

...and so if as reported Rangers are essentially getting the services of Ramsey for nowt - Juve picking up all of his salary - I might suggest that Rangers supporters might contain and temper their glee when their team turns over any team in Scottish football other than Celtic - clubs that try - and usually just about, or do, manage to live within their means and don't have international players coming along to play for 'the price of a second class stamp'.

Unfortunately I know that won't happen.  Same as it ever was.   However it should put further into perspective the astonishing achievements of my diddy team last season.  COYS.


----------



## 4LEX (Feb 7, 2022)

Ramsey is on £400k a week and Juve are paying 75% of it. Football, bloody hell.

Throw in Bale on £600k and you've got Wales best players getting £50m a year between them for not evening playing


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 7, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...and so if as reported Rangers are essentially getting the services of Ramsey for nowt - Juve picking up all of his salary - I might suggest that Rangers supporters might contain and temper their glee when their team turns over any team in Scottish football other than Celtic - clubs that try - and usually just about, or do, manage to live within their means and don't have international players coming along to play for 'the price of a second class stamp'.

Unfortunately I know that won't happen.  Same as it ever was.   *However it should put further into perspective the astonishing achievements of my diddy team last season.*  COYS.
		
Click to expand...

Erm one of that team was (is) having a good portion of his salary paid by Rangers - he scored for Saints in the semi final.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 7, 2022)

Probably go for his uncle Gordon next he has 5 stars too.
He can cook the books and does a good  Kamikaze Terry Munro ( Aki)


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 8, 2022)

4LEX said:



			Ramsey is on £400k a week and Juve are paying 75% of it. Football, bloody hell.

Throw in Bale on £600k and you've got Wales best players getting £50m a year between them for not evening playing 

Click to expand...

Doubt Rangers are contributing 100k a week to his wages. £2m loan fee and 40k a week has been bandied about in the media.


----------



## KenL (Feb 8, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Doubt Rangers are contributing 100k a week to his wages. £2m loan fee and 40k a week has been bandied about in the media.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be surprised if they were paying for the loan other than a contribution to his wages.


----------



## BrianM (Feb 9, 2022)

Away to the big game in the Highland League tonight, Fraserburgh vs Buckie, could be pivotal in where the league ends up come May!!


----------



## Val (Feb 9, 2022)

In 2022

Hibs 
Hearts
Dundee Utd 
Rangers 
Motherwell 
Aberdeen 

That’s some run of games. Maximum points for the league leaders 👌


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 17, 2022)

Managerial merry go round in Scotland.
A bit harsh McPake sacking but to think about replacing him with McGee is madness IMVHO.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 17, 2022)

KenL said:



			Don't think rape is a subject to be "joked" about myself!
		
Click to expand...

Apologise, I deleted my post but was unable to delete it in your reply.


----------



## KenL (Feb 17, 2022)

Have also deleted. I know you did not intend to offend. 👍


----------



## KenL (Feb 17, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Managerial merry go round in Scotland.
A bit harsh McPake sacking but to think about replacing him with McGee is madness IMVHO.
		
Click to expand...

What's the story about McGee having a ban to see out if he does get the job?


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 17, 2022)

KenL said:



			What's the story about McGee having a ban to see out if he does get the job?
		
Click to expand...

think it was after he got sent off in his last game in charge of Motherwell. Love this clip!


----------



## KenL (Feb 17, 2022)

He seems angry. 🤣


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 17, 2022)

KenL said:



			He seems angry. 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Par for the course for him, great player, but serious anger issues as a manager. It's bound to end in tears.


----------



## KenL (Feb 17, 2022)

Here's to both Scottish teams playing well tonight. 🤞


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 17, 2022)

KenL said:



			Here's to both Scottish teams playing well tonight. 🤞
		
Click to expand...

Rangers 3-0 up at 50 mins away to Bayern ............wow.


----------



## KenL (Feb 17, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Rangers 3-0 up at 50 mins away to Bayern ............wow.
		
Click to expand...

4-1 now but not Bayern...


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 17, 2022)

The Dortmund boy Zagadou is having a mare. He'd be better away pushing pineapples or grinding coffee...


----------



## KenL (Feb 17, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			The Dortmund boy Zagadou is having a mare. He'd be better away pushing pineapples or grinding coffee...
		
Click to expand...

What does that mean?


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 17, 2022)

KenL said:



			What does that mean?
		
Click to expand...

It's never funny if it has to be explained


----------



## KenL (Feb 17, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			It's never funny if it has to be explained
		
Click to expand...

Don't think that could ever be described as funny.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 17, 2022)

KenL said:



			Don't think that could ever be described as funny.
		
Click to expand...

It was quite amusing - if you understand the joke


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 17, 2022)

KenL said:



			Don't think that could ever be described as funny.
		
Click to expand...

I'm so glad you have proscribed yourself as emperor of comedy and have decreed...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 17, 2022)

That second goal was a tidy finish and makes the tie a lot more interesting now especially if Dortmund can get their talisman fit


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 17, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It was quite amusing - if you understand the joke
		
Click to expand...

In fairness, my other one was, he needs new boots, without the black laces...


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 17, 2022)

Kaz said:



			I got it! 

Click to expand...

I bet you were singing it in your head every time he was mentioned... I know I was.


----------



## KenL (Feb 17, 2022)

I'm lost...🤣


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 17, 2022)

KenL said:



			I'm lost...🤣
		
Click to expand...


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 17, 2022)

Great result for Rangers, now C'mon Celtic.


----------



## KenL (Feb 17, 2022)

GreiginFife said:









Click to expand...

Ahhhhh!!!  It IS funny...


----------



## BrianM (Feb 17, 2022)

What a result for Rangers that is away from home.
Never seen it coming to be honest.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 17, 2022)

Kaz said:



			It's fair to say I did not see that result coming!
		
Click to expand...

Me either, I was peeking from behind the couch for 55 mins


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 17, 2022)

Good luck Celtic, would great for Scottish football.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 17, 2022)

Kaz said:



			Everyone's gone soft.... I'm hoping they get pumped! 

Click to expand...

They have not started well. This Johnstones Paint… I mean Conference League has a decent team in it after all


----------



## Val (Feb 17, 2022)

Kaz said:



			Everyone's gone soft.... I'm hoping they get pumped! 

Click to expand...

Normality returns 🤣

Good result for Rangers, I hated it 🤣


----------



## KenL (Feb 17, 2022)

How are Celtic doing?


----------



## Val (Feb 17, 2022)

KenL said:



			How are Celtic doing?
		
Click to expand...

Garbage


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 17, 2022)

Val said:



			Garbage
		
Click to expand...

The mighty Norweigians too good for them


----------



## KenL (Feb 17, 2022)

Val said:



			Garbage
		
Click to expand...

Hope I didn't put a curse on them by wishing them well. 😧


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 17, 2022)

Thank you VAR, for the handball penalty that no one else noticed  and a goal that was originally ruled offside .
There is a God, called Var ? .
Oops Hoops.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 17, 2022)

KenL said:



			How are Celtic doing?
		
Click to expand...

Kaz's wish was granted, well and truly pumped, bordering on abuse


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 18, 2022)

Cracking result by Rangers 👍 Oh dear Celtic.  Never mind. 2nd legs can see everything change.🤔


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 18, 2022)

I think Rangers will come to regret conceding that second goal. With the elimination of away goals in the knockout stages Dortmund scoring 2 isn't a big ask really and not sure they will be that bad (lets face it, they were pretty rank). 

Flip side, Celtic are more than capable of scoring 2 or more in the second leg, don't think they will play that badly twice in a row. 

Time will tell but I don't think either tie is done yet.


----------



## KenL (Feb 18, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			I think Rangers will come to regret conceding that second goal. With the elimination of away goals in the knockout stages Dortmund scoring 2 isn't a big ask really and not sure they will be that bad (lets face it, they were pretty rank).

Flip side, Celtic are more than capable of scoring 2 or more in the second leg, don't think they will play that badly twice in a row.

Time will tell but I don't think either tie is done yet.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, both ties still there to win.
Rangers result was pretty special though. Saw one report the said Dortmund were tournament favourites.
Celtic's result was pretty special too...😇😜🤣


----------



## Val (Feb 18, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			I think Rangers will come to regret conceding that second goal. With the elimination of away goals in the knockout stages Dortmund scoring 2 isn't a big ask really and not sure they will be that bad (lets face it, they were pretty rank).

Flip side, Celtic are more than capable of scoring 2 or more in the second leg, don't think they will play that badly twice in a row.

Time will tell but I don't think either tie is done yet.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 18, 2022)

KenL said:



			Agreed, both ties still there to win.
Rangers result was pretty special though. Saw one report the said Dortmund were tournament favourites.
Celtic's result was pretty special too...😇😜🤣
		
Click to expand...

Don’t get me wrong, good result for Rangers but watching the game I couldn’t believe that this was the same Dortmund I have watched several times this season and are second to Bayern in the Bundesliga. 

They were absolutely rank and Rangers took advantage so fair play to them.


----------



## Val (Feb 18, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Don’t get me wrong, good result for Rangers but watching the game I couldn’t believe that this was the same Dortmund I have watched several times this season and are second to Bayern in the Bundesliga.

They were absolutely rank and Rangers took advantage so fair play to them.
		
Click to expand...

I agree but teams can only play what is in front if them


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 19, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Don’t get me wrong, good result for Rangers but watching the game I couldn’t believe that this was the same Dortmund I have watched several times this season and are second to Bayern in the Bundesliga.

They were absolutely rank and Rangers took advantage so fair play to them.
		
Click to expand...

Dortmund seem to be in disarray at the moment, they lost 5-2 at home to Leverkusen last week.


----------



## KenL (Feb 19, 2022)

So, Rangers were fortunate.

What happened to Celtic?


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 19, 2022)

KenL said:



			So, Rangers were fortunate.

What happened to Celtic?
		
Click to expand...

Who said they were fortunate? Never saw it, but by all accounts they thoroughly deserved their win. 

As for Celtic, they played poorly on the night. It had to happen sometime, I'd rather it was then than in a league game. Bodo are also a pretty decent outfit, don't forget they stuffed Jose's Roma 6-1.


----------



## KenL (Feb 19, 2022)

The statements that "Dortmund seem to be in disarray" and a similar one from someone else suggested to me at least that Rangers only won because of their deficiencies.

Preferring Celtic to lose in Europe than in a league game is a funny one. Surely Celtic should be trying to win at that level in Europe?


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 19, 2022)

Val said:



			I agree but teams can only play what is in front if them
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, that is what taking advantage means.


----------



## Val (Feb 19, 2022)

KenL said:



			The statements that "Dortmund seem to be in disarray" and a similar one from someone else suggested to me at least that Rangers only won because of their deficiencies.

Preferring Celtic to lose in Europe than in a league game is a funny one. Surely Celtic should be trying to win at that level in Europe?
		
Click to expand...

They should be trying to win every game


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 19, 2022)

KenL said:



			The statements that "Dortmund seem to be in disarray" and a similar one from someone else suggested to me at least that Rangers only won because of their deficiencies.

Preferring Celtic to lose in Europe than in a league game is a funny one. Surely Celtic should be trying to win at that level in Europe?
		
Click to expand...

The league is going to go down to the wire. 1 loss could make all the difference. I’d rather win the league than progress to the last 16 of the third tier european competition. 

As for Dortmund, they are obviously going through a bad patch without their star striker. Own goals and daft penalties didn’t help either the other night. Surely you are not suggesting that Rangers beat an on-song Dortmund?


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Feb 19, 2022)

Dons poor again today, but think they've got the right man.

Dundee though, LOLs


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 19, 2022)

KenL said:



			...
Preferring Celtic to lose in Europe than in a league game is a funny one. Surely Celtic should be trying to win at that level in Europe?
		
Click to expand...

I think the old phase 'lesser of 2 evils' applies.


----------



## BrianM (Feb 19, 2022)

Banchory Buddha said:



			Dons poor again today, but think they've got the right man.

Dundee though, LOLs 

Click to expand...

I agree, I think he’ll do a good job.
Know a couple of boys who know him and say nothing but good things.


----------



## KenL (Feb 19, 2022)

BrianM said:



			I agree, I think he’ll do a good job.
Know a couple of boys who know him and say nothing but good things.
		
Click to expand...

Poor choice for Goodwin. Should have aimed higher.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 20, 2022)

Cracking result for Saints…poor for Jambos but standard result for them when in Perth 👍 Looks like our new signings are getting well sorted…Hallberg, Bain, Cifti and Sang all doing well yesterday, plus Middleton doing an excellent shift back from Rangers.  The only way is no longer up as off the bottom…😁


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 20, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Cracking result for Saints…poor for Jambos but standard result for them when in Perth 👍 Looks like our ne signings are getting well sorted…Hallberg, Bain, Cifti and Sang all doing well yesterday, plus Middleton doing an excellent shift back from Rangers.  The only way is no longer up as off the bottom…😁
		
Click to expand...

Yea, well done.
Hope they continue to climb the table.
Weird venue for Hearts, did I hear the commentator say that they had not won the last 14 games in Perth.
Jambo's stuck in a rut at the moment, missing Halkett,
They have some classy players though so lets hope they get back on track soon.

I see Scott Broon and Naismith are favourites for the St Mirren Job.
Both look like good future managers.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 20, 2022)

For the neutral the game @Dundee is very enjoyable. It had to happen, Thought   Ian Harkes came over well pre match and difficult to decipher his accent.

The other week why was Kent from Rangers continually booed by Celtic please


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 20, 2022)

Scottish Daily Express headline.
'Rangers hang on to earn a lucky point against Dundee United.'


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 20, 2022)

That Rangers fan I know went off on one on Facebook about his team being hard done by as usual, biased refs etc.
Someone posted a reply along the lines of how amazing it is that the only team ever to kicked down divisions for cheating financially always has every decision go against them and what are the odds of that.
I will leave you to imagine how things have gone since but it looks like no man's lands from the First World War on his page right now


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 20, 2022)

Another late winner for Celtic, didn’t play particularly well, but ground it out. Hallmark of champions.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 20, 2022)

Rangers Stats.
29 shots, 3 on target.
Must have been very windy.


----------



## KenL (Feb 20, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Scottish Daily Express headline.
'Rangers hang on to earn a lucky point against Dundee United.' 

Click to expand...

Get tae...🤣
75% possession, obvious penalty early on etc...
Having said that, credit to Dundee utd.


----------



## KenL (Feb 20, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Another late winner for Celtic, didn’t play particularly well, but ground it out. Hallmark of champions.
		
Click to expand...

A good point about looking like champions.

But, the embarrassment of midweek and being run close today shows they (like Rangers) are beatable by a lot of teams. Those that have a go at least.


----------



## BrianM (Feb 20, 2022)

KenL said:



			Get tae...🤣
75% possession, obvious penalty early on etc...
Having said that, credit to Dundee utd.
		
Click to expand...

Was a definite penalty, ref was looking right at it as well 🙈


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 20, 2022)

KenL said:



			Get tae...🤣
75% possession, obvious penalty early on etc...
Having said that, credit to Dundee utd.
		
Click to expand...

Just because Kris Boyd said it was a penalty, doesn’t mean it was. As McInnes and McFadden both said, his arm was by his side, no penalty. 

29 attempts and only 3 on target is a telling stat. Morelos had a stinker. Will be interested to see if any action is taken against Jack for that atrocious challenge in the 8th minute of added time. 

See some Rangers fans are blaming the ball boys for not winning 😀


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 20, 2022)

KenL said:



			A good point about looking like champions.

But, the embarrassment of midweek and being run close today shows they (like Rangers) are beatable by a lot of teams. Those that have a go at least.
		
Click to expand...

Unbeaten domestically since mid-September (W23, D3, L0), so not really that beatable by other Scottish teams.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 20, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Just because Kris Boyd said it was a penalty, doesn’t mean it was. As McInnes and McFadden both said, his arm was by his side, no penalty.

29 attempts and only 3 on target is a telling stat. Morelos had a stinker. Will be interested to see if any action is taken against Jack for that atrocious challenge in the 8th minute of added time.

See some Rangers fans are blaming the ball boys for not winning 😀
		
Click to expand...

I’m guessing the penalty shout is for the blatant pull of the Shirt in the box


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 20, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Just because Kris Boyd said it was a penalty, doesn’t mean it was. As McInnes and McFadden both said, his arm was by his side, no penalty.

29 attempts and only 3 on target is a telling stat. Morelos had a stinker. Will be interested to see if any action is taken against Jack for that atrocious challenge in the 8th minute of added time.

See some Rangers fans are blaming the ball boys for not winning 😀
		
Click to expand...

Did you watch it? Caveat, I am not a Rangers fan, I support a diddy team but that was a penalty.
If his arm was at his side then he has some size of sides and they must have been clad in cammo. Kindest you could be is to say it was "out stretched" - not sure I'd rely on James McFaddens take on it tbf. 

Bobby Midden is a terrible ref. But then that applies to pretty much all refs in Scotland.

Rangers knock the ball around nicely but as the stat shows, it's no good if you don't hit the target.

Dortmund showing Jekyll and Hyde personality again, humping Gladbach 5-0 at Signal Iduna.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 20, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I’m guessing the penalty shout is for the blatant pull of the Shirt in the box
		
Click to expand...

No, for a handball. Mulgrew cleared the ball but Graham got in the way with his arm out from his body. Even a Dunfermline fan could see it was a penalty.


----------



## KenL (Feb 20, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Just because Kris Boyd said it was a penalty, doesn’t mean it was. As McInnes and McFadden both said, his arm was by his side, no penalty.

29 attempts and only 3 on target is a telling stat. Morelos had a stinker. Will be interested to see if any action is taken against Jack for that atrocious challenge in the 8th minute of added time.

See some Rangers fans are blaming the ball boys for not winning 😀
		
Click to expand...

I watched it, ball came from miles away, penalty for me.


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 20, 2022)

KenL said:



			I watched it, ball came from miles away, penalty for me.
		
Click to expand...

No comment on the Jack “challenge “?


----------



## KenL (Feb 20, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Unbeaten domestically since mid-September (W23, D3, L0), so not really that beatable by other Scottish teams.
		
Click to expand...

Do those stats go back to the day after Celtic lost to Rangers? 🥱


----------



## BrianM (Feb 20, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			No comment on the Jack “challenge “?
	View attachment 41340

Click to expand...

Very easy to pause it where you want it, it was a booking.


----------



## KenL (Feb 20, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			No comment on the Jack “challenge “?
	View attachment 41340

Click to expand...

Missed that as I nipped out with the dog.
That looks a shocker and, if it is as this screenshot looks, needs dealt with.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 20, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			No comment on the Jack “challenge “?
	View attachment 41340

Click to expand...

Shocking challenge and he should rightfully have the book thrown at him for it. Same goes for any player who does that. Except if they play for Raith, then they should be banned for life and made to live in Links Street flats...


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 20, 2022)

KenL said:



			Do those stats go back to the day after Celtic lost to Rangers? 🥱
		
Click to expand...

Nope, that was in August, not mid-September.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 20, 2022)

The defender was turning away to avoid the ball.
Pulled his hand down and back in a natural move.
Ball hits his hand as he has pulled it down to AVOID handball.
My sporting integrity says no penalty.


----------



## Val (Feb 20, 2022)

Penalty all day long, an honest mistake by the ref 🤣


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 24, 2022)

6 changes for Celtic tonight, looks like Ange has given this one up in favour of the league. Can't blame him.


----------



## KenL (Feb 24, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			6 changes for Celtic tonight, looks like Ange has given this one up in favour of the league. Can't blame him.
		
Click to expand...

Or, 6 changes required to improve on the embarrassment of last week? 🤔


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 24, 2022)

KenL said:



			Or, 6 changes required to improve on the embarrassment of last week? 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Last week was a strong team, tonight's is a lot weaker.


----------



## KenL (Feb 24, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Last week was a strong team, tonight's is a lot weaker.
		
Click to expand...

On paper, but the replacements might put on a good display trying to get noticed.
Really hope both teams advance, helps the coefficient.


----------



## Val (Feb 24, 2022)

KenL said:



			On paper, but the replacements might put on a good display trying to get noticed.
Really hope both teams advance, helps the coefficient.
		
Click to expand...

 🤣🤣 no you don't


----------



## KenL (Feb 24, 2022)

Val said:



			🤣🤣 no you don't
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes I do. Panto season is back. 3😂


----------



## KenL (Feb 24, 2022)

Wow! What a game, what a performance.

Best euro result for a Scottish team for a good while. 👏👏👏


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 24, 2022)

Kaz said:



			Do Celtic drop into the Eurovision Song Contest now?
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully singing, The Bluebells Are Blue .
Brucie bonus. I bet the penalty @ 6/1.
A hard game tonight but it really should've been 3-2, if VAR had got it right.


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 28, 2022)

Was golfing yesterday afternoon so didn't catch the games live. Watched Sportscene without knowing the scores. Hard to form an solid opinion on pretty brief highlights but thought Celtic looked very jaded and flat. Turned the telly off when Rangers scored their second, looked like a question of how many at that point. Was very surprised when I checked later and saw that Motherwell had snatched a point.

Big chance to close the gap blown. Could be critical with only 10 games to go.


----------



## KenL (Feb 28, 2022)

GvB says we need VAR. 🤣


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 28, 2022)

My Rangers' friend on Facebook has another intermittent problem with his posting.  It was working fine when Celtic drew with Hibernian but has gone dead again since .......


----------



## chico (Feb 28, 2022)

I think Celtic need to keep GG fit until Kyogo is back otherwise its hard to see a consistent goal threat. 🤞


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 28, 2022)

chico said:



			I think Celtic need to keep GG fit until Kyogo is back otherwise its hard to see a consistent goal threat. 🤞
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, I haven’t been impressed at all by Maeda.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 2, 2022)

A Rangers vs Celtic 'friendly'...?  Well the Sydney-side Aussies seem to think that that's what they are going to get


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 2, 2022)

Just typical Scotland.  Key World Cup qualifier match in a few weeks time and pretty well everyone on the planet who isn't Scottish (indeed probably a load of Scots also) wants Scotland's opponents to win


----------



## KenL (Mar 2, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just typical Scotland.  Key World Cup qualifier match in a few weeks time and everyone on the planet wants Scotland's opponents to win 

Click to expand...

I don't. 😂


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 2, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just typical Scotland.  Key World Cup qualifier match in a few weeks time and pretty well everyone on the planet who isn't Scottish (indeed probably a load of Scots also) wants Scotland's opponents to win 

Click to expand...

I think all the countries in the world should step aside and give Ukraine a bye to the final.
Turn up for the game then at the last minute stand aside.
That would show the FIFA money grabbers a thing or two about decency and doing the right thing.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 2, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			A Rangers vs Celtic 'friendly'...?  Well the Sydney-side Aussies seem to think that that's what they are going to get 

Click to expand...


----------



## KenL (Mar 2, 2022)

What's your thoughts on those banners @rudebhoy ?

On Rangers, watched the game tonight. Shocking singing from the away support (sounded like the 80s).😬
No away fans is the way is the way to go perhaps. Shame a lot of the clubs don't have better support.
Feel for St.J, thought they battled well.👍


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 2, 2022)

KenL said:



			What's your thoughts on those banners @rudebhoy ?

On Rangers, watched the game tonight. Shocking singing from the away support (sounded like the 80s).😬
No away fans is the way is the way to go perhaps. Shame a lot of the clubs don't have better support.
Feel for St.J, thought they battled well.👍
		
Click to expand...


The banners are spot on. It's a crap idea, all about making money. Why would you play your bitterest rivals in a "friendly"? It's during the world cup so both teams will be putting out weakened teams. As a spectacle, it will be rubbish. Apparently  Celtic are getting £6m for taking part, Rangers £2.5m, thats the only reason it's happening.


----------



## KenL (Mar 2, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			The banners are spot on. It's a crap idea, all about making money. Why would you play your bitterest rivals in a "friendly"? It's during the world cup so both teams will be putting out weakened teams. As a spectacle, it will be rubbish. Apparently  Celtic are getting £6m for taking part, Rangers £2.5m, thats the only reason it's happening.
		
Click to expand...

Why would Celtic get more than Rangers?  Must be the Australian and Japanese??? connection.


----------



## casuk (Mar 2, 2022)

KenL said:



			Why would Celtic get more than Rangers?  Must be the Australian and Japanese??? connection.
		
Click to expand...

It's an ange parade before anything of real note is won, if the numbers @rudebhoy said are true that's a decent payday help keep the lights on over at Ibrox,


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 3, 2022)

Looks like The Jambos have got their Mojo back.
Halkett seems to have made such a difference.
He should be a Scotland choice now along with Gordon, Soutar, McKay and Kingsley.
All classy players.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 6, 2022)

Congratulations to Celtic for their first win at Livingstone for 15 years.


----------



## Val (Mar 6, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Congratulations to Celtic for their first win at Livingstone for 15 years.

Click to expand...

🥱🥱


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 6, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Congratulations to Celtic for their first win at *Livingstone* for 15 years.

Click to expand...

Really?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 7, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Really?
		
Click to expand...

According to the press they had not won at Livingston since 2007, I found that hard to believe.

[ I don't believe they have won at Livingstone on any occasion]


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 7, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Really?
		
Click to expand...

http://stats.football.co.uk/head_to_head/celtic/vs/livingston/index.shtml

I suspect it’s a bit of creative wording - how many of those years did Livingston actually play Celtic with Livingstone down in the lower leagues ( since 2006 until 2018 ? )


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 7, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://stats.football.co.uk/head_to_head/celtic/vs/livingston/index.shtml

I suspect it’s a bit of creative wording - how many of those years did Livingston actually play Celtic with Livingstone down in the lower leagues ( since 2006 until 2018 ? )
		
Click to expand...

Oh I have no doubt that Celtic have struggled against *Livingston*, which is a place in West Lothian. 

Livingstone is not a place, and for someone (not you) that espouses to be all things Scotland, and tries to be a smart arse about it, being correct helps being a smart arse. 

Might be a random irritant.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 7, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://stats.football.co.uk/head_to_head/celtic/vs/livingston/index.shtml

I suspect it’s a bit of creative wording - how many of those years did Livingston actually play Celtic with Livingstone down in the lower leagues ( since 2006 until 2018 ? )
		
Click to expand...

Cup Games ?


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 7, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Cup Games ?
		
Click to expand...

Their last win at Livingston was a cup game in 2007 - they didn't play them there again until 2018 - this 'hard to believe' run was five games (two livi wins and three draws)


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 8, 2022)

Rangers didn't lose a Scottish Premier League game for nearly four years


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 10, 2022)

No wonder Gio wants VAR in Scotland.


----------



## KenL (Mar 10, 2022)

Interesting game and great result.

Was their (no idea of that team's name) penalty as soft as the one Rangers got?


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 10, 2022)

KenL said:



			Interesting game and great result.

Was their (no idea of that team's name) penalty as soft as the one Rangers got?
		
Click to expand...

Crvena Zvezda (Lit. Red Star) of Belgrade. 

Definite tug by Jack om their man. Definite penalty. Offside flag rescuing Rangers again in Europe along with VAR being deployed. 

No dodgy calls though so thats one good thing. Kent's was a penalty, defenders can't leave their foot out like that.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 13, 2022)

Cracking cup tie at Tynecastle last night, some real quality fitba from both sides.
Stunning second goal for St Mirren.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 14, 2022)

Edinburgh/Glasgow derby cup semi finals look a bit tasty.
My prediction is a Hearts v Celtic final with Celtic winning 4-3 on an 89th minute dodgy 'home' penalty.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 15, 2022)

Didn't matter in the end, but the decision to disallow Maeda's goal after GG's accidental handball was unbelievably bad. Poor stuff when the ref doesn't know the rules.


----------



## KenL (Mar 15, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503465825696718850
Good tackle?


----------



## casuk (Mar 15, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Didn't matter in the end, but the decision to disallow Maeda's goal after GG's accidental handball was unbelievably bad. Poor stuff when the ref doesn't know the rules.
		
Click to expand...

He knows the rules,


----------



## Val (Mar 15, 2022)

KenL said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503465825696718850
Good tackle?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, yellow card all day long


----------



## KenL (Mar 15, 2022)

Val said:



			Nope, yellow card all day long
		
Click to expand...

Not a red? It is for me.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 15, 2022)

KenL said:



			Not a red? It is for me.
		
Click to expand...

It was a poor challenge, but there is no contact at all. Yellow probably right, but Ange was right to take him off at half time as his next foul would have been a red card.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 15, 2022)

casuk said:



			He knows the rules,
		
Click to expand...

you do wonder why neither linesman say to him "hang on, you've made an almighty clanger there".


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 15, 2022)

casuk said:



			He knows the rules,
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't there a recent change?
https://www.premierleague.com/news/2204759


----------



## casuk (Mar 15, 2022)

KenL said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503465825696718850
Good tackle?
		
Click to expand...

Yellow at best what's your opinion on this 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503633673572204548Same game


----------



## Val (Mar 15, 2022)

KenL said:



			Not a red? It is for me.
		
Click to expand...

 What makes it a red in your eyes?


----------



## KenL (Mar 15, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			It was a poor challenge, but there is no contact at all. Yellow probably right, but Ange was right to take him off at half time as his next foul would have been a red card.
		
Click to expand...




Val said:



			What makes it a red in your eyes?
		
Click to expand...

An uncontrolled lunge, excessive force.


----------



## KenL (Mar 15, 2022)

casuk said:



			Yellow at best what's your opinion on this

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503633673572204548Same game
		
Click to expand...

Definitely a penalty.


----------



## Val (Mar 15, 2022)

KenL said:



			An uncontrolled lunge, excessive force.
		
Click to expand...

No contact not high just a fraction late. Yellow all day


----------



## Val (Mar 15, 2022)

Kaz said:



			green + white = red

simples 

Click to expand...

No surprise 🤣


----------



## KenL (Mar 15, 2022)

Val said:



			No contact not high just a fraction late. Yellow all day
		
Click to expand...

Nothing in the rules about no contact.  Besides, in that case there was only "no contact" as the guy got the hell out of there.
Don't think there is anything about "high" in the rules but he clearly put the opponent at risk.


----------



## Val (Mar 15, 2022)

KenL said:



			Nothing in the rules about no contact.  Besides, in that case there was only "no contact" as the guy got the hell out of there.
Don't think there is anything about "high" in the rules but he clearly put the opponent at risk.
	View attachment 41831

Click to expand...

I guess the interpretation would be was it serious foul play or not. I've seen plenty given reds for it and plenty given yellow but for me it's a yellow. It's late and hard bit not excessive, if he wasn't late and made contact with the ball not a jot would have been said.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 15, 2022)

KenL said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503465825696718850
Good tackle?
		
Click to expand...

That’s a yellow at most


----------



## KenL (Mar 15, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That’s a yellow at most
		
Click to expand...

In the 60s it was.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 15, 2022)

KenL said:



			In the 60s it was.
		
Click to expand...

It’s still a yellow now - a bit late but didn’t leave the ground , zero contact , it’s just a yellow , it’s never a red


----------



## KenL (Mar 16, 2022)

https://www.scottishdailyexpress.co.uk/sport/football/reo-hatate-should-banned-rangers-26486381


----------



## Val (Mar 16, 2022)

KenL said:



https://www.scottishdailyexpress.co.uk/sport/football/reo-hatate-should-banned-rangers-26486381

Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣 I  bet I wouldn't have to search far for comparisons of other players tackles which had similar sanctions. I could find worse for Morelos with no action. What goes around comes around.


----------



## casuk (Mar 16, 2022)

Val said:



			🤣🤣🤣 I  bet I wouldn't have to search far for comparisons of other players tackles which had similar sanctions. I could find worse for Morelos with no action. What goes around comes around.
		
Click to expand...

Add jack into that too


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 17, 2022)

Good result for Rangers.


----------



## KenL (Mar 17, 2022)

Wonder if the Celtic fans will congratulate? 😀


----------



## chico (Mar 17, 2022)

Great result for Rangers and another two midweek games could mean dropped points in the league 🤞


----------



## KenL (Mar 17, 2022)

chico said:



			Great result for Rangers and another two midweek games could mean dropped points in the league 🤞
		
Click to expand...

🙄🤣


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 19, 2022)

Breaking news from Tynecastle.


Robbie Neilson has finally got a decent haircut............


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 20, 2022)

Couple of absolute belters of goals by Callum Hendry for the Perth Saints yesterday, the second in 3rd minute of added time a contender for goal of the month if not goal of the season!


----------



## casuk (Mar 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505528751727255554Always get one when needed


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 20, 2022)

casuk said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505528751727255554Always get one when needed
		
Click to expand...

Laughable decision. Have seen some bad ones over the years, but that takes the biscuit. 

Boyd calling for a red card as well


----------



## casuk (Mar 20, 2022)

This is now common place, token penalty or red when they need it, it's easily predicted once you know who's the ref is,
I wouldn't expect anything less from Boyd


----------



## KenL (Mar 20, 2022)

Thoughts on the Ross County sending off yesterday?


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 20, 2022)

Kaz said:



			Strange, then, that the Dundee manager said it was a clear penalty.
		
Click to expand...

McGhee has always been a contrary sod. It was a ridiculous decision.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 20, 2022)

KenL said:



			Thoughts on the Ross County sending off yesterday?
		
Click to expand...

Player was out of control, had committed 2 or 3 bad fouls in the minutes before the card. The actual foul, he left the ground, made contact with Rogic who was injured and had to be subbed. Definitely a red, but its not as it had a material effect on the game given Celtic were already 3-0 up at the time.


----------



## Val (Mar 22, 2022)

KenL said:



			Thoughts on the Ross County sending off yesterday?
		
Click to expand...

Probably as much a sending off as this was. Interesting you javent posted on this afyer last weeks clip you couldn't help post.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506244432869343237


----------



## KenL (Mar 22, 2022)

Val said:



			Probably as much a sending off as this was. Interesting you javent posted on this afyer last weeks clip you couldn't help post.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506244432869343237

Click to expand...

I just asked a question. I have no agenda.


----------



## Val (Mar 23, 2022)

KenL said:



			I just asked a question. I have no agenda.
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## BrianM (Mar 23, 2022)

Massive game at Brora tonight as they host Fraserburgh, would of went to the game if the wife wasn’t out getting her nails done 🙄


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 23, 2022)

Why hold unnecessary friendly international games when there's so few league games left .


----------



## KenL (Mar 23, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Why hold unnecessary friendly international games when there's so few league games left .
		
Click to expand...

Are they not raising money for Ukraine?
If not, pointless game.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 24, 2022)

KenL said:



			Are they not raising money for Ukraine?
If not, pointless game.
		
Click to expand...

Valuable for the manager and the team as well as raising money…as this is an international get together and game that would not have happened prior to the Ukraine WCQ match that has been postponed to a date yet tba.


----------



## KenL (Mar 24, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Massive game at Brora tonight as they host Fraserburgh, would of went to the game if the wife wasn’t out getting her nails done 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Who won? Is Brora, Brora Rangers? I'd like them to go far. 🤣


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 25, 2022)

Thought Scotland played pretty well last night in the friendly against Poland.  Plenty of tidy controlled passing exchanges - and though chances created were not many they were there, and a neat ‘heider’ goal by Tierney from excellent ball in by McGinn.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 25, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Thought Scotland played pretty well last night in the friendly against Poland.  Plenty of tidy controlled passing exchanges - and though chances created were not many they were there, and a neat ‘heider’ goal by Tierney from excellent ball in by McGinn.
		
Click to expand...

is there anything more pathetic than blatantly diving for a penalty in a friendly?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 25, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			is there anything more pathetic than blatantly diving for a penalty in a friendly?
		
Click to expand...

Tierney was not a happy chappie when asked about it.  Just took the edge off the enjoyment of what was a decent performance despite it being just a friendly.  Everything about the penalty decision seemed wrong to my uneducated eyes…it even looked like the Polish lad had pushed the ball too far ahead of him to get to it before it would go out of play, and he and the ball seemed to be going away from the goal…anyway.


----------



## BrianM (Mar 25, 2022)

KenL said:



			Who won? Is Brora, Brora Rangers? I'd like them to go far. 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Fraserburgh won sadly, It is Brora Rangers, I played for them for a couple of years so always like them to do well 😀


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 27, 2022)

Congratulations to Kelty Hearts gaining a very early promotion.
A young Ukraine striker scoring the goal that takes them up.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 30, 2022)

Another cracking game in Austria.
Scotland lucky to come out with a 2-2 draw despite leading 2-0.
Craig Gordon in fine form for a 38 year old. Man of the match award.
Eight games undefeated now


----------



## casuk (Mar 30, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Another cracking game in Austria.
Scotland lucky to come out with a 2-2 draw despite leading 2-0.
Craig Gordon in fine form for a 38 year old. Man of the match award.
Eight games undefeated now

Click to expand...

I'd say Kieran Tierney was up there for man of the match, big Adams was class too, think young Lewis Ferguson and Jack hendry are a few levels below what's needed and  Ryan Jack seemed to just get in the way offered nothing,


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 30, 2022)

casuk said:



			I'd say Kieran Tierney was up there for man of the match, big Adams was class too, think young Lewis Ferguson and Jack hendry are a few levels below what's needed and  Ryan Jack seemed to just get in the way offered nothing,
		
Click to expand...

Che Adams impresses me with each game he plays, very intelligent footballer.
Never seems to lose a 50/50 ball and seems to win plenty 40/60's.

The Tierney/McGinn goal was a bit special.


----------



## casuk (Mar 30, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Che Adams impresses me with each game he plays, very intelligent footballer.
Never seems to lose a 50/50 ball and seems to win plenty 40/60's.

The Tierney/McGinn goal was a bit special.
		
Click to expand...

Agree he's a brilliant player, for me a big reason for the results the way he drags defenders out of position is key to our play, frees up space for deep runs into the danger areas


----------



## chico (Mar 31, 2022)

I see Rangers have pulled out of the Sydney Cup. Fans do get listened to occasionally then.


----------



## Deijavoo (Mar 31, 2022)

Delighted with that move.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 1, 2022)

For many of the fans (maybe just some though not so sure) of these two clubs it would just never do were they actually to be collaborating on something - other than a future breaking away from the Scottish league perhaps 

Also I have an eetsy-beetsy teensy-weensy feeling that the good folk of Sydney may just have 'dodged a bullet'.  

Of course the alternative might have been a demonstration by Australia-based fans of the two clubs on how the two sets of supporters can watch a match between their clubs without anything like the bile and aggro we see at home.  You never know - and now it seems that we won't.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 2, 2022)

Rangers v Celtic.......big game on Sunday.
Who have you got your money on. I think Rangers will nick it.

Hearts v Staggies, some Jambos would like to see Hearts throw this one as it then puts Hibs in the bottom six.


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 2, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Rangers v Celtic.......big game on Sunday.
Who have you got your money on. I think Rangers will nick it.

Hearts v Staggies, some Jambos would like to see Hearts throw this one as it then puts Hibs in the bottom six.

Click to expand...

Comfortable win for the hoops.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 2, 2022)

I think Celtic will win easily . But I'm a prisoner of hope


----------



## KenL (Apr 2, 2022)

Rangers need to win and I think they will.
Ramsay will hopefully show how good he actually is tomorrow.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 2, 2022)

Brings back memories of heading for an early morning start at Craigielaw and being surprised by a fleet of 'armoured' Police vans heading in the other direction. It eventually twigged that there was an OF game in the afternoon. Home advantage likely worth 1 goal? A Rangers win  would make the race in 'more interesting'. I suspect Celtic would settle for a draw.


----------



## chico (Apr 2, 2022)

I think Celtic will have too much for them 3-1 Celtic.


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 2, 2022)

Morelos out injured apparently, big loss for Rangers.


----------



## casuk (Apr 2, 2022)

First time in 10 years Celtic have had a full squad to pick from -1, 
Celtic to win 1-3


----------



## BrianM (Apr 2, 2022)

Rangers will win tomorrow, they play better under pressure in my opinion.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 2, 2022)

Perth Saints scrapping hard…lucky today but had plenty of terrible calls this season so due one.  Still difficult to catch 3rd bottom…but never know if we keep going…


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 3, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Perth Saints scrapping hard…lucky today but had plenty of terrible calls this season so due one.  Still difficult to catch 3rd bottom…but never know if we keep going…
		
Click to expand...

Likely to still be a cut above the opposition in any promotion/relegation though - attitude notwithstanding!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 3, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Likely to still be a cut above the opposition in any promotion/relegation though - attitude notwithstanding!
		
Click to expand...

Not so sure…if Killie win the league it’s likely to be one the two thistles or arbroath…with the Accies also possibly in contention.  Anyway.  We win two matches and St Mirren or Aberdeen lose two and we’ve caught 3rd bottom.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 3, 2022)

Tenner on Cellikfootballclub 0-3 at 28s. Should be easy enough money.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 3, 2022)

Don‘t really care…I guess I expect Sellick to win by two, but tbh I don‘t follow the fortunes and misfortunes of the ugly sisters so no feel for how each is playing at the moment.

Will watch on Sky (though whether I bother with the whole 90mins I don’t know) despite finding the commentary style of the commentator just…simply…irritating…its…just…his…way…you’ve…got…to…accept…it.

Most SPL live games I’ll ignore because his style irritates me so much, but as he also does the Sky live Scotland games I’m stuck with my irritation.  Thank the Lord that on Scotland days we get the genuine passion of Ally McCoist to compensate.  And I don’t Boyd and Faddy doing the punditry.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 3, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not so sure…if Killie win the league it’s likely to be one the two thistles or arbroath…with the Accies also possibly in contention.  Anyway.  We win two matches and St Mirren or Aberdeen lose two and we’ve caught 3rd bottom.
		
Click to expand...

Still can't get my head around the possible chance of Dick Campbell leading Arbroath to the Scottish Premier League.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 3, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Still can't get my head around the possible chance of Dick Campbell leading Arbroath to the Scottish Premier League.
		
Click to expand...

Yes…that’s quite a thought…the Lichties in the SPL 😳


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 3, 2022)

Wow that was a great first half.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 3, 2022)

My resident Rangers-supporting Facebook friend posted just after half-time claiming the person throwing a broken bottle into the penalty area must have been a Celtic fan in the Rangers end.   And he was serious about it too.
We are now posting on his page taking bets on when he comes back on line.  The over/under is Wednesday.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 3, 2022)

A brainless moron no matter who they were.
A great game to watch and a fair result , no complaints. 
Enjoy your 1 in a row , mibbie


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 3, 2022)

What is green and fly's over Ibrox.
That was a joke in the 1950's.......sadly still applies 50 year on.

[empty pale ale bottles]


----------



## KenL (Apr 3, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			What is green and fly's over Ibrox.
That was a joke in the 1950's.......sadly still applies 50 year on.

[empty pale ale bottles]
		
Click to expand...

How's your Maths Doon?


----------



## Val (Apr 3, 2022)

A gritty performance by Celtic, a mark of champions.


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 3, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			My resident Rangers-supporting Facebook friend posted just after half-time claiming the person throwing a broken bottle into the penalty area must have been a Celtic fan in the Rangers end.   And he was serious about it too.
We are now posting on his page taking bets on when he comes back on line.  The over/under is Wednesday.
		
Click to expand...

Celtic fan in Rangers end throwing a bottle at the Celtic keeper? Very plausible!

Celtic back room member of staff needed stitches after being hit by a bottle when Celtic scored their second goal. Grim stuff.


----------



## casuk (Apr 3, 2022)

Disgusting, won't be hard to find the culprits


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 3, 2022)

KenL said:



			How's your Maths Doon?
		
Click to expand...

Fine, 
50,.60, and probably 70 years on sadly..
That's at the very least three generations of bottle throwing morons.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 4, 2022)

good first half but delay to start of 2nd half reminds me, if I needed reminding, why I view these two clubs with disdain as Scottish footballl is yet again in the news stained by a disgraceful act by a supporter - aided and abetted in his actions by others not immediately identifying him or her to the police (at least that we are aware of).

I want these clubs to do well for Scottish football but their supporters do make it difficult at times...and I thought the 'no surrender' and 'billy boys' stuff was being stamped on by the club...going by the racket it appears that 10s of thousands haven't heard that request.  I do not doubt that those in the green corner were responding in kind...


----------



## ger147 (Apr 4, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			good first half but delay to start of 2nd half reminds me, if I needed reminding, why I view these two clubs with contempt as Scottish footballl is yet again stained by a disgraceful act by a supporter.
		
Click to expand...

Jog on...

https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/local-news/four-st-johnstone-fans-banned-24460063


----------



## Springveldt (Apr 4, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Celtic fan in Rangers end throwing a bottle at the Celtic keeper? Very plausible!

Celtic back room member of staff needed stitches after being hit by a bottle when Celtic scored their second goal. Grim stuff.
		
Click to expand...

You could see a plastic cup and a coin being thrown at Jota just after half time when he was taking a corner as well. 

Didn't think Celtic were capable of that kind of defensive performance to be honest, thought it was only a matter of time before we conceded from a header somewhere. CCV and Starfelt were outstanding, not often I've said that.

Really tight game overall. I've got no fingernails left after that second half.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 4, 2022)

ger147 said:



			Jog on...

https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/local-news/four-st-johnstone-fans-banned-24460063

Click to expand...

And...?  Yes of course.  Just the same.  So just to be clear.  Such actions by the supporters of any club are unacceptable.  But we know the difference in respect of wider impact of the behaviour of different sets of supporters and I might suggest that those of St Johnstone fans have never been broadcast and reported on national radio and television.  But hey... I jog on.


----------



## ger147 (Apr 4, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And...?  Yes of course.  Just the same.  So just to be clear.  Such actions by the supporters of any club are unacceptable...
		
Click to expand...

Nice of you to confirm you view your own club's fans with the same contempt, and presumably you will refrain from your pathetic trolling in future.

Enjoy your jog...


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 4, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			You could see a plastic cup and a coin being thrown at Jota just after half time when he was taking a corner as well.

Didn't think Celtic were capable of that kind of defensive performance to be honest, thought it was only a matter of time before we conceded from a header somewhere. CCV and Starfelt were outstanding, not often I've said that.

Really tight game overall. I've got no fingernails left after that second half.
		
Click to expand...

I was the same, but if you had watched it as a neutral, Rangers only created a couple of chances after the early goal. Celtic defended very well after a nervy start and were pretty comfortable. Just a pity Abada didn't put one of his chances away, that would have settled my nerves towards the end. Thought Maeda had his best game so far and Bitton did a great job when he came on.


----------



## Springveldt (Apr 4, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			I was the same, but if you had watched it as a neutral, Rangers only created a couple of chances after the early goal. Celtic defended very well after a nervy start and were pretty comfortable. Just a pity Abada didn't put one of his chances away, that would have settled my nerves towards the end. Thought Maeda had his best game so far and Bitton did a great job when he came on.
		
Click to expand...

Easily Maeda's best game. Hopefully he can give Hatate his training regime, might be the fittest player I've ever seen in the hoops. Man can run all day while Hatate is blowing out his arse after 50 minutes.

It was a great save from McGregor but in reality Abada's got to put that away. He has the whole left side of the goal gaping at him, just slot it over there and my fingernails would have survived.


----------



## chico (Apr 4, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Easily Maeda's best game. Hopefully he can give Hatate his training regime, might be the fittest player I've ever seen in the hoops. Man can run all day while Hatate is blowing out his arse after 50 minutes.

It was a great save from McGregor but in reality Abada's got to put that away. He has the whole left side of the goal gaping at him, just slot it over there and my fingernails would have survived. 

Click to expand...

Got to remember the Japanese players gave already played a full season. Hatate seemed fitter when he arrived maybe just a long season catching up on him. He travelled back to Japan for the international games as well.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 4, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			My resident Rangers-supporting Facebook friend posted just after half-time claiming the person throwing a broken bottle into the penalty area must have been a Celtic fan in the Rangers end.   And he was serious about it too.
We are now posting on his page taking bets on when he comes back on line.  The over/under is Wednesday.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, that's what is depressing about certain high profile elements of Scottish football! Cultural grudges from past centuries just keep reappearing!  And I've seen it in my own family!
Well deserved from the 'highlights' I saw and should seal another Championship win.
Hart's rejuvenation seems to have been an essential part of the process too!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 5, 2022)

I always thought Celtic's central defenders were their weakness.
Not on Sunday, Carter Vickers was superb and even Starfelt had a decent game, making very few errors.


----------



## chico (Apr 5, 2022)

Does anyone know why Rangers are pushing the Old Firm brand so much? Its a new one on me.


----------



## KenL (Apr 5, 2022)

chico said:



			Does anyone know why Rangers are pushing the Old Firm brand so much? Its a new one on me.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps they are working on something else with Celtic?


----------



## chico (Apr 5, 2022)

KenL said:



			Perhaps they are working on something else with Celtic?
		
Click to expand...

Doubtful, Celtic don't use the term anymore.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 6, 2022)

chico said:



			Doubtful, Celtic don't use the term anymore.
		
Click to expand...

...as in 'we are not half of anything...' that I recently read on a banner.


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 6, 2022)

chico said:



			Does anyone know why Rangers are pushing the Old Firm brand so much? Its a new one on me.
		
Click to expand...



Rangers are using it to pander to the fans and to perpetuate the "unbroken history" line. Same reason they keep mentioning 55 and 150 years every 5 minutes. Celtic are making a point by now calling it 'The Glasgow Derby". The Australians were also using "The Glasgow Derby", Rangers have cited this as their reason for pulling out which is either petty or convenient depending on how you look at it.


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 6, 2022)

There is also a theory that Rangers went overboard with the OF branding at the weekend so they could use it as "evidence" should the Aussies sue them for pulling out on such a spurious pretext!


----------



## casuk (Apr 6, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			There is also a theory that Rangers went overboard with the OF branding at the weekend so they could use it as "evidence" should the Aussies sue them for pulling out on such a spurious pretext!
		
Click to expand...

100% there also trying to claim compo from Columbia for there star striker, even though he's been hobbling off and strapping/icing his leg the past 4 games


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 6, 2022)

Didn't Dave King offer to refund Rangers any losses if they pulled out.
Or was that just another empty promise.

Seem to remember Rangers refused his offer.


----------



## casuk (Apr 6, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Didn't Dave King offer to refund Rangers any losses if they pulled out.
Or was that just another empty promise.

Seem to remember Rangers refused his offer.
		
Click to expand...

All was reported was dodgy Dave would cover the 3m, no more details tho, what strings were attached I wonder


----------



## azazel (Apr 6, 2022)

Aye, there's no Old Firm except when Celtic and Rangers jointly own the trademark. Football supporters will believe anything a club says even when its actions are diametrically opposite.


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 6, 2022)

azazel said:



			Aye, there's no Old Firm except when Celtic and Rangers jointly own the trademark. Football supporters will believe anything a club says even when its actions are diametrically opposite.
		
Click to expand...

The CEO of Celtic said the following when asked about why they had renewed the trademark - "The cost of renewal was low and the purpose of renewal was not to hitch ourselves to a brand, but to enable us to control the benefits of its use, not for the purposes of using it."

Owning a trademark isn't the same as saying that an entity still exists. I'm sure there are plenty defunct trademarks owned by companies who don't want to see them misused.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 9, 2022)

Barry MacKay signs 3 year contract with Hearts...........yesssssssssssss,


----------



## ClicketyClick (Apr 10, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Barry MacKay signs 3 year contract with Hearts...........yesssssssssssss,

Click to expand...

Very classy player, and shone again in yet another victory against the wee team!  Best player in the league outwith the Old Firm by a long way. Great business from Hearts to tie him up.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 15, 2022)

Good result for Rangers.
The prospect of a Rangers v West Ham final on foreign soil feels a bit worrying


----------



## casuk (Apr 15, 2022)

Any rangers fans on foreign soil is worrying


----------



## KenL (Apr 15, 2022)

casuk said:



			Any rangers fans on foreign soil is worrying
		
Click to expand...

They are not all idiots. 🙄


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 15, 2022)

Hey my Rangers' friend on Facebook has rediscovered his password in the last few hours and is posting everywhere about his team.
I'm waiting for the rush to die down before I weigh in.


----------



## KenL (Apr 15, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Hey my Rangers' friend on Facebook has rediscovered his password in the last few hours and is posting everywhere about his team.
I'm waiting for the rush to die down before I weigh in.
		
Click to expand...

Does anyone on here care about your pal? I certainly don't.🤷‍♂️


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 15, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Hey my Rangers' friend on Facebook has rediscovered his password in the last few hours and is posting everywhere about his team.
I'm waiting for the rush to die down before I weigh in.
		
Click to expand...

Have got a feeling he will be back to the vow of silence by Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 15, 2022)

KenL said:



			Does anyone on here care about your pal? I certainly don't.🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Sorry it was a metaphor for ....

Rangers fans who go into hiding when they don't win a two-horse race and lose the title to their only rivals.
Whose team gets caught cheating and is kicked out of the Scottish Premier League to the very bottom of the football pyramid.
Who bitch about Celtic fans celebrating their success during a pandemic and then when they do the same thing, describe it as understandable enthusiasm.
Who are claiming reaching the last four in an event for the European also-rans as one of the biggest sporting successes in decades.
Who ignore the fact that they set up a new club to get round financial irregularities but still claim all the old titles as their own.

Is that clearer?

And I am no football fan.  I just have no time for hypocrites.


----------



## KenL (Apr 15, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Sorry it was a metaphor for ....

Rangers fans who go into hiding when they don't win a two-horse race and lose the title to their only rivals.
Whose team gets caught cheating and is kicked out of the Scottish Premier League to the very bottom of the football pyramid.
Who bitch about Celtic fans celebrating their success during a pandemic and then when they do the same thing, describe it as understandable enthusiasm.
Who are claiming reaching the last four in an event for the European also-rans as one of the biggest sporting successes in decades.
Who ignore the fact that they set up a new club to get round financial irregularities but still claim all the old titles as their own.

Is that clearer?

And I am no football fan.  I just have no time for hypocrites.
		
Click to expand...

Your username describes you well. Goodbye...


----------



## Slab (Apr 16, 2022)

The main semi final today, hearts win 😊😊

Let's see who they face in the final when the secondary game takes place tomorrow


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 17, 2022)

Tough game but two superb goals by Simms and Kingsley defy the Hibernian cloggers.
Looks like another of our top players is out injured.

PS Well done Rangers, sounded like a decent secondary game to win.
From a Jambos perspective I would rather play them than Celtic.


----------



## KenL (Apr 17, 2022)

It's very quiet on here tonight...


----------



## KenL (Apr 17, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Have got a feeling he will be back to the vow of silence by Sunday afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

😂🤣🤣


----------



## chico (Apr 18, 2022)

I thought The Rangers where well worth the won today. These things happen the league is the main priority and I think Celtic are in prime position to win it. Congratulations to Rangers always a good day out the last game of the season. Although Hearts might cause a bit of an upset.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 19, 2022)

chico said:



			I thought The Rangers where well worth the won today. These things happen the league is the main priority and I think Celtic are in prime position to win it. Congratulations to Rangers always a good day out the last game of the season. Although Hearts might cause a bit of an upset.
		
Click to expand...

Third Cup final in four years for Hearts.
Consistent. 

First chance for Rangers to win the trophy.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 19, 2022)

Good win by Rangers and excellent goal by Arfield to help him forget the embarrassment of his miss against Braga. Fancy going to final. Will see if my brother can get me a ticket.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 19, 2022)

Shaun Maloney sacked as Hibs coach, wasn’t even given a chance.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 19, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Shaun Maloney sacked as Hibs coach, wasn’t even given a chance.
		
Click to expand...

Hibs appears to be one of the 'less tolerant' clubs. I hope he had negotiated a decent 'sacking ' clause in his contract.


----------



## KenL (Apr 19, 2022)

What a shame.👎


BrianM said:



			Shaun Maloney sacked as Hibs coach, wasn’t even given a chance.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 19, 2022)

It’s almost a bit pathetic…unless you ‘best’ your greatest rival - even if such as Top 6 or relegation are gone or very unlikely, then with certain clubs the manager takes the hit.


----------



## HankMarvin (Apr 19, 2022)

What a week for Glasgows greatest football club, A win in Europe and spanked the Manky mob on Sunday. Someone mentioned it was way back in 2004 the last time Celtic got to a knockout stage in Europe, mind you Eiropean football isn't for every club.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 19, 2022)

HankMarvin said:



			What a week for Glasgows greatest football club, A win in Europe and spanked the Manky mob on Sunday. Someone mentioned it was way back in 2004 the last time Celtic got to a knockout stage in Europe, mind you Eiropean football isn't for every club.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome back st-ranger


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 20, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Shaun Maloney sacked as Hibs coach, wasn’t even given a chance.
		
Click to expand...

Sacked by social media I would presume.
Hibs forum was in such an awful slavering mess the other night that they had to close it down.
I still think they made a big mistake by sacking Jack Ross.


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 20, 2022)

HankMarvin said:



			What a week for Glasgows greatest football club, A win in Europe and spanked the Manky mob on Sunday. Someone mentioned it was way back in 2004 the last time Celtic got to a knockout stage in Europe, mind you Eiropean football isn't for every club.
		
Click to expand...

Funny, I seem to recall us playing a knockout tie less than 2 months ago, and also playing Valencia, Inter Milan and Copenhagen in knockout ties in the last couple of years. But don’t let the truth get in the way of a good story.


----------



## Val (Apr 20, 2022)

HankMarvin said:



			What a week for Glasgows greatest football club, A win in Europe and spanked the Manky mob on Sunday. Someone mentioned it was way back in 2004 the last time Celtic got to a knockout stage in Europe, mind you Eiropean football isn't for every club.
		
Click to expand...

Took yir time 🤣


----------



## BrianM (Apr 20, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Funny, I seem to recall us playing a knockout tie less than 2 months ago, and also playing Valencia, Inter Milan and Copenhagen in knockout ties in the last couple of years. But don’t let the truth get in the way of a good story.
		
Click to expand...

I’m pretty sure he meant since you’ve won a knockout tie…..
Which for a club like Celtic shouldn’t be acceptable?


----------



## casuk (Apr 20, 2022)

BrianM said:



			I’m pretty sure he meant since you’ve won a knockout tie…..
Which for a club like Celtic shouldn’t be acceptable?
		
Click to expand...

We've been too busy winning trebles and making history to worry about a silly little European competition 😀


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 21, 2022)

BrianM said:



			I’m pretty sure he meant since you’ve won a knockout tie…..
Which for a club like Celtic shouldn’t be acceptable?
		
Click to expand...

No idea what he meant, but don't forget that to get to a knockout round, you need to come through the group stages which is a big ask given where Scottish clubs are when it comes to budgets and seedings.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 21, 2022)

Despite what I often feel about Rangers and the behaviour of some of their support, I genuinely wish the team well in the Europa semi.  Their success is important for Scottish football and I can look past my ‘misgivings’ to the bigger picture.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 21, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Despite what I often feel about Rangers and the behaviour of some of their support, I genuinely wish the team well in the Europa semi.  Their success is important for Scottish football and I can look past my ‘misgivings’ to the bigger picture.
		
Click to expand...

I think Gerrard did an excellent job of restoring what was left of Rangers reputation.
He kept the sectarian nonsense to an absolute minimum and was a good ambassador for the club.


----------



## AliMc (Apr 23, 2022)

Penalty to Rangers !
I'm sorry (and I don't support either CFC or RFC) but if that's a penalty fitba it finished, joke of a decision, no Rangers players appealed for it


----------



## BrianM (Apr 23, 2022)

AliMc said:



			Penalty to Rangers !
I'm sorry (and I don't support either CFC or RFC) but if that's a penalty fitba it finished, joke of a decision, no Rangers players appealed for it
		
Click to expand...

If you don’t get the ball it’s a penalty….
He was also lucky to stay on his feet before hand.
Motherwell in fairness were poor all over the park.


----------



## KenL (Apr 23, 2022)

Anyone explain why the Rangers tackle was red but the Motherwell one was only yellow?
Both seemed very poor and dangerous to me.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 23, 2022)

KenL said:



			Anyone explain why the Rangers tackle was red but the Motherwell one was only yellow?
Both seemed very poor and dangerous to me.
		
Click to expand...

Bring on VAR, hopefully, more correct decisions, BTW I bet the penalty today but sadly I bet too early when the score was 1-1  but a good result in the end.


----------



## KenL (Apr 23, 2022)

Analysis of decisions in one of the newspaper websites was that both should have been red.
Also, penalty decision was correct.


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 24, 2022)

KenL said:



			Analysis of decisions in one of the newspaper websites was that both should have been red.
Also, penalty decision was correct.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't know the Rangers News was still going


----------



## chico (May 1, 2022)

Just watched the highlights of today's game. Could have went either way but probably the correct result on balance. 

Suits Celtic more and likely a very unexpected league victory. A turnaround I certainly did not expect 9 or 10 months ago.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 2, 2022)

Great game from two good teams. McGregor and Kent both had excellent games.
No red cards this season for Glasgow Derby games, that must be a first..


----------



## Springveldt (May 5, 2022)

HankMarvin said:



			What a week for Glasgows greatest football club, A win in Europe and spanked the Manky mob on Sunday. Someone mentioned it was way back in 2004 the last time Celtic got to a knockout stage in Europe, mind you Eiropean football isn't for every club.
		
Click to expand...

Greatest or newest club? 

Looks like winning more than 1 league title per decade isn't for every club either.


----------



## KenL (May 5, 2022)

Rangers!


----------



## BrianM (May 5, 2022)

What a performance 😀


----------



## williamalex1 (May 5, 2022)

BrianM said:



			What a performance 😀
		
Click to expand...

Never in any doubt ,  brilliant result,  who needs strikers to score.
Simply the best.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 5, 2022)

Great win and great for Scottish football


----------



## Springveldt (May 6, 2022)

Hats off to this Rangers team. The amount of games they have had recently and the amount of effort they have put in has been unbelievable. I gave them no chance last night, Leipzig are a very good team. What a result that was.

With such a thin squad, to make it to a Euro final and run Celtic all the way in the league is some achievement. Fitness levels of some of the players are off the charts.

I think they should actually be favourites for the final now, they have beaten much better teams than Frankfurt to get there.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 6, 2022)

had to pick the missus up at the railway station last night. by the time we got back, it was 2-0 and I couldn't bear to put the tv on and watch it. Score alert came up on my phone at 2-1, tv on, back off 10 minutes later 

The final is a massive game, winners go into CL group next season. Financial implications are enormous for Rangers.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 6, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Hats off to this Rangers team. The amount of games they have had recently and the amount of effort they have put in has been unbelievable. I gave them no chance last night, Leipzig are a very good team. What a result that was.

With such a thin squad, to make it to a Euro final and run Celtic all the way in the league is some achievement. Fitness levels of some of the players are off the charts.

I think they should actually be favourites for the final now, they have beaten much better teams than Frankfurt to get there.
		
Click to expand...

It hurts me to admit it, but Rangers are a very decent team. Gerrard walking out obviously threw them out their stride for a few weeks. League table would have looked very different otherwise.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 6, 2022)

Some hangovers in Glasgow today eh gents??


----------



## Springveldt (May 6, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			It hurts me to admit it, but Rangers are a very decent team. Gerrard walking out obviously threw them out their stride for a few weeks. League table would have looked very different otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely. I gave them no credit at all for last year as Celtic handed it to them as Lennon shouldn't have been there but this year, I can see it. What they have done over the last month is hugely impressive. Both games against us they were the better team, the fitter team and the team that looked like they wanted it more. They pressed us non stop in both games, 210 minutes and didn't look tired. Their midfield looked much more mobile than ours and Lundstram was excellent in both games. Throw in their efforts against Braga and Leipzig, it's like the team are full of EPO, they just don't stop running or pressing.

In a way it makes Ange's job even more impressive. Coming in to what he did, turning it around and beating that team to the league title. Both teams should make the Champions League groups next year and you would hope that might improve the co-efficient to make sure Scotland can retain not only the Champions League places but the champions going straight into the group stages.


----------



## Val (May 11, 2022)

Nice night for a party 🍀


----------



## KenL (May 12, 2022)

Val said:



			Nice night for a party 🍀
		
Click to expand...

Yes, Celtic won the league in style tonight. 😂

Seriously, pretty impressive work to get Celtic up to winning the league this year. Ange has been quite a find as a manager.


----------



## Val (May 12, 2022)

KenL said:



			Yes, Celtic won the league in style tonight. 😂

Seriously, pretty impressive work to get Celtic up to winning the league this year. Ange has been quite a find as a manager.
		
Click to expand...

Given how far adrift Celtic were last year and how poor they started the season then the turnaround has been remarkable.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 12, 2022)

..................and Dundee are relegated, Karma for the missing/late email.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 13, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			..................and Dundee are relegated, Karma for the missing/late email.

Click to expand...

Meanwhile a few miles up the Tay the Perth Saints decide it’s worth playing a little bit of football like they haven’t been for weeks, to do a job on Aberdeen and dump Dundee down.  Mind you great goal by Charlie Adam. 

Thinking it might be Arbroath who Saints have in the play-off.  Tough, but at least/last we showed some drive and spirit Wed night.


----------



## KenL (May 13, 2022)

I'd love to see Arbroath coming up, love a good fairy tale.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 13, 2022)

KenL said:



			I'd love to see Arbroath coming up, love a good fairy tale.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. What a job Dick Campbell has done there. 

The ‘Sacked in the Morning’ podcast he did recently was a great listen.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 13, 2022)

Would love to see the Lichties in the SPL, but sorry - not at the expense of Saints.

Bizarrely way back in the day I acquired ‘Arbroath‘ as a Subbuteo team so have a many decades long wee affection for them.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 13, 2022)

KenL said:



			I'd love to see Arbroath coming up, love a good fairy tale.
		
Click to expand...

Two maroon strips in the SPFL, that's a first

https://www.arbroathfc.co.uk/players/

Three Hamilton's playing the other night.

I see the future King Billy popped into Tynecastle yesterday, trying to blag a couple of cup final tickets I was told..


----------



## rudebhoy (May 13, 2022)

Rogic and Bitton leaving Celtic after tomorrow's game. 

Sad to see Big Tom go, one of the finest and most skilful players I've seen in the hoops. Bitton has also been a great servant. Good luck to both of them.


----------



## KenL (May 13, 2022)

Making room for more Japanese players I wonder?


----------



## rudebhoy (May 13, 2022)

KenL said:



			Making room for more Japanese players I wonder?
		
Click to expand...

O'Riley is the natural successor to Rogic, very similar players. But given the success this season, I'm sure we will be looking to Japan again this summer.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 14, 2022)

Hearts reserves playing Rangers reserves in the final SPFL game today.
A week ahead or their cup final.
Giving Soutar a run out with both clubs hoping he does not get injured.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 14, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Would love to see the Lichties in the SPL, but sorry - not at the expense of Saints.

Bizarrely way back in the day I acquired ‘Arbroath‘ as a Subbuteo team so have a many decades long wee affection for them.
		
Click to expand...

And so…after penalties it’s ICT for Saints - really though, Arbroath should have been able to beat a 9 man ICT…


----------



## BrianM (May 14, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And so…after penalties it’s ICT for Saints - really though, Arbroath should have been able to beat a 9 man ICT…
		
Click to expand...

Im surprised they never beat Inverness, they are not a great side.
Id say they haven’t a hope in the playoff.


----------



## KenL (May 14, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Im surprised they never beat Inverness, they are not a great side.
Id say they haven’t a hope in the playoff.
		
Click to expand...

I hope they come up. Love an underdog!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 18, 2022)

Ok then - I think I'll off and see if I can find a pub showing the Rangers game.  And of course I *will *be cheering them on - well I wouldn't want my Bears supporting brother, nephew and niece to be disappointed would I.  Besides - would be really good for Scottish football if they won. 

So come on the Blue Weegies - Get *Right *Intae Them.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526962531448893441
Not good 🤬


----------



## KenL (May 18, 2022)

It is not, but why are you..
a. On here?
b. Posting that?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 18, 2022)

KenL said:



			It is not, but why are you..
a. On here?
b. Posting that?
		
Click to expand...

A - am I not allowed to be on here 🤷‍♂️

B - it’s about scottish football fans 🤷‍♂️


----------



## KenL (May 18, 2022)

Just enjoy the match. 🙄


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 18, 2022)

...and in the end the cards just did not quite fall as we'd have wished...but a good showing nonetheless.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 19, 2022)

Is Ramsay the worst signing in Rangers history?

Brought in for the big games, hardly plays in them. Brought on specifically to take a penalty, misses it, costs the club automatic entry to the CL groups as a pot 1 seed, and upwards of £30m.

Frankfurt were the better side but Kent should have won it at the death. Goldson appalling for the equaliser. Bassey Rangers best player, he has really come on over the last few months.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 19, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Is Ramsay the worst signing in Rangers history?

Brought in for the big games, hardly plays in them. Brought on specifically to take a penalty, misses it, costs the club automatic entry to the CL groups as a pot 1 seed, and upwards of £30m.

Frankfurt were the better side but Kent should have won it at the death. Goldson appalling for the equaliser. Bassey Rangers best player, he has really come on over the last few months.
		
Click to expand...

Does seem to sum it up as I saw it - though I thought the cross for the goal was delivered rather too unopposed.  And Ramsey...well.  Hope my nephew and niece who were in Seville last night are OK and not too upset.


----------



## casuk (May 19, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Is Ramsay the worst signing in Rangers history?

Brought in for the big games, hardly plays in them. Brought on specifically to take a penalty, misses it, costs the club automatic entry to the CL groups as a pot 1 seed, and upwards of £30m.

Frankfurt were the better side but Kent should have won it at the death. Goldson appalling for the equaliser. Bassey Rangers best player, he has really come on over the last few months.
		
Click to expand...

42m for 6months loan 😂


----------



## funkycoldmedina (May 19, 2022)

I thought both teams huffed and puffed last night and lacked that bit of quality in the final third. Totally understandable when you consider the occasion and that heat. EF controlled the midfield but I thought Rangers created some of the better chances and were the team that pushed more for the win in ET.
I still don't get why coaches bring on their potential takers for a few mins before the shootout. It's been shown not to work on more than one occasion.
Rangers can be so proud of that cup run and their performance in the final. These things are as rare as hens teeth.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 19, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A - am I not allowed to be on here 🤷‍♂️

B - it’s about _Rangers _football fans 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Sorry -but if I may be so bold I've made a wee correction to your post.

(that is not to say that fans of other Scottish clubs are whiter than white)


----------



## Val (May 19, 2022)

So, another missed opportunity by Rangers, getting frequent this second place this thing. 

Question - if Rangers don't win the Scottish Cup, is the season viewed as a failure?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 19, 2022)

Val said:



			So, another missed opportunity by Rangers, getting frequent this second place this thing.

Question - if Rangers don't win the Scottish Cup, is the season viewed as a failure?
		
Click to expand...

Shame about the 30 minutes extra time., they must be worn out.


----------



## Springveldt (May 19, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Is Ramsay the worst signing in Rangers history?

Brought in for the big games, hardly plays in them. Brought on specifically to take a penalty, misses it, costs the club automatic entry to the CL groups as a pot 1 seed, and upwards of £30m.

Frankfurt were the better side but Kent should have won it at the death. Goldson appalling for the equaliser. Bassey Rangers best player, he has really come on over the last few months.
		
Click to expand...

There's definitely a player in there in Bassey, said the same my Rangers supporting brother in law a while ago and he looked at me like I had 2 heads. He's a bit of a bomb scare but a fantastic athlete.


----------



## Springveldt (May 19, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526962531448893441
Not good 🤬
		
Click to expand...

There is a different angle of this on Sky Sports and they say "it's not know if anyone is significantly injured" while you can see two Rangers fans that have been knocked out. One right at the start down near the hedges gets knocked out by a flying chair then another one is surrounded and you see some scumbag come running in and hitting him over the head with a bat of some sort and he's lying face down in the middle of the road.
Hope the 2 of them are ok.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527186720554459144


----------



## Robster59 (May 19, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			There is a different angle of this on Sky Sports and they say "it's not know if anyone is significantly injured" while you can see two Rangers fans that have been knocked out. One right at the start down near the hedges gets knocked out by a flying chair then another one is surrounded and you see some scumbag come running in and hitting him over the head with a bat of some sort and he's lying face down in the middle of the road.
Hope the 2 of them are ok.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527186720554459144

Click to expand...

It's an assumption, but if I were to hazard a guess, the Rangers fans were sat in the bar and the Frankfurt fans seemed to be the protagonists in this case.


----------



## KenL (May 19, 2022)

https://www.scottishdailyexpress.co...s/spanish-police-praise-well-behaved-27011188


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 20, 2022)

KenL said:



https://www.scottishdailyexpress.co...s/spanish-police-praise-well-behaved-27011188

Click to expand...

Good to see.
I see 6 Frankfurt fans were arrested after that stramash in Seville, but no Rangers fans.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 20, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Good to see.
I see 6 Frankfurt fans were arrested after that stramash in Seville, but no Rangers fans.
		
Click to expand...

A very good thing - and tbh quite a relief.  Maybe the neds couldn't work out or be bothered about how to get to Seville in these changed days.


----------



## Crow (May 20, 2022)

I'm in Seville at the moment, plenty of Rangers fans about but the "worst" behaviour I've met with is a bit of boisterous singing outside the occasional bar and even that was short lived.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 20, 2022)

Rooting for the Jambos tomorrow.

Hope what will be a boisterous Hampden gets a nice sunny day and the football lives up to the weather.  

As usual I'll be watching out for the tenement block in which I spent my first 7 yrs to get a bit of telly exposure - our close was knocked down a few years back being on the end of the block and always a bit unstable - but the rest of the block is still there on top of the hill.


----------



## KenL (May 20, 2022)

Obviously, as a Rangers fan, I am hoping for a Rangers win, especially after the heartache of Wednesday.
Having said that, I really hope it is a good game and that the best team wins.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 20, 2022)

KenL said:



			Obviously, as a Rangers fan, I am hoping for a Rangers win, especially after the heartache of Wednesday.
Having said that, I really hope it is a good game and that the best team wins.
		
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed, but even if we don't win, We've come a long way over the last few years. 
Onwards and upwards FF55


----------



## BrianM (May 20, 2022)

Some result for Caley tonight, St Johnstone have really fallen away.


----------



## KenL (May 20, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Some result for Caley tonight, St Johnstone have really fallen away.
		
Click to expand...

Come on Inverness.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 20, 2022)

KenL said:



			Come on Inverness.
		
Click to expand...

Well - given the dire stuff Perth Saints have served up this season, an away draw against anyone. and scoring two goals into the bargain - is a result.  Fingers crossed for a repeat of today's first half performance on Monday. 

Saints have fallen away largely because we sold our two king pins, our captain and defense organiser, and our best (by a mile) box-to-box midfielder, and clubs like St Johnstone can't easily replace that spine of organisation and skill.  And St Johnstone failed despite lots of signings.  Just how it is in a league that is very tight when you look beneath the top 2 or 3 clubs.  Unearth a couple of goodies, and you do well.  Lose a couple, and you are scrapping.


----------



## KenL (May 20, 2022)

Win two cups for their best ever season then sell their best players. That's poor and shows a lack of ambition.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 20, 2022)

KenL said:



			Win two cups for their best ever season then sell their best players. That's poor and shows a lack of ambition.
		
Click to expand...

Well - that's how it is for small clubs who aim to live within their means...and St Johnstone live within their means and balance the books or they go bust. To do that the club needs to sell assets when they are attracting significant interest.  It's not so much a case of lack of ambition.  Living within their means and balancing their books is something that other clubs do not make much, if any, attempt to do and we know where that can lead.


----------



## KenL (May 20, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Well - that's how it is for small clubs who aim to live within their means...and St Johnstone live within their means and balance the books or they go bust. To do that the club needs to sell assets when they are attracting significant interest.  It's not so much a case of lack of ambition.  Living within their means and balancing their books is something that other clubs do not make much, if any, attempt to do and we know where that can lead.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps they'll go bust if relegated? Or, maybe they'll get more support in a lower league if winning?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 21, 2022)

KenL said:



			Perhaps they'll go bust if relegated? Or, maybe they'll get more support in a lower league if winning?
		
Click to expand...

Wouldnt go bust as Saints have 'money in the bank' plus they will cut their cloth accordingly and  will not spend beyond their means chasing promotion.  Doubt attendances will go up.  I have decent, though not high, hopes Saints will stay up in any case.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 21, 2022)

Rangers may not be the best team in Scotland but they are definitely the fittest.

Amazing energy levels today after a tough week.


----------



## KenL (May 21, 2022)

Well deserved win I thought today for Rangers.
Two great goals for Rangers.
Craig Gordon was immense as usual..👏👏👏


----------



## Springveldt (May 23, 2022)

KenL said:



			Well deserved win I thought today for Rangers.
Two great goals for Rangers.
Craig Gordon was immense as usual..👏👏👏
		
Click to expand...

Well deserved win, should have been 3 or 4 before extra time. The 1 Rangers fan amongst the 12 of us enjoyed it. 

So, how much does Bassey go for in the summer? £20M or more? Unbelievable fitness levels for a guy his size.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 23, 2022)

That back four/three of Gordon, Soutar, Halkett and Kingsley certainly take some beating.
Should be the Scotland line up.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 23, 2022)

Strange to think back to when Craig Leven nearly got crucified for playing without a recognised striker


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 23, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Strange to think back to when Craig Leven nearly got crucified for playing without a recognised striker 

Click to expand...

Yes,  just one goal away from being a Scottish legend and tactical genius.


----------



## KenL (May 23, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Strange to think back to when Craig Leven nearly got crucified for playing without a recognised striker 

Click to expand...

Sorry, I need an explanation...


----------



## williamalex1 (May 23, 2022)

KenL said:



			Sorry, I need an explanation...
		
Click to expand...

Back in 2012 Craig Levine played a 4-6-0  Scottish international team formation and was defeated 0-1, ATM I can't recall the opposition 
Unlike Giovani he did have all his best strikers available for selection and was sacked not long after if I remember correctly.


----------



## KenL (May 23, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Back in 2012 Craig Levine played a 4-6-0  Scottish international team formation and was defeated 0-1, ATM I can't recall the opposition 
Unlike Giovani he did have all his best strikers available for selection and was sacked not long after if I remember correctly.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I remember that - dark days.


----------



## chico (May 23, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Back in 2012 Craig Levine played a 4-6-0  Scottish international team formation and was defeated 0-1, ATM I can't recall the opposition 
Unlike Giovani he did have all his best strikers available for selection and was sacked not long after if I remember correctly.
		
Click to expand...

Think it was away to the Czech Republic who were a very decent team.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 24, 2022)

4-0 for Perth Saints vs Cally Thistle last night sees them stay in SPL, but despite the scoreline it was not a great watch, in fact the first half was abysmal as was much of the second half.   That said, 7500 in McDiarmid Park for it and goals 3 and 4 near identikit very neat little dinks over the keeper. COYS, let's not again see anything like that shambles of a season.


----------



## KenL (May 24, 2022)

A pity for the boys from Inverness.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 24, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Back in 2012 Craig Levine played a 4-6-0  Scottish international team formation and was defeated 0-1, ATM I can't recall the opposition 
Unlike Giovani he did have all his best strikers available for selection and was sacked not long after if I remember correctly.
		
Click to expand...

Sakala and Roofe were available for both finals but neither started. I thought  that was pretty bizarre. Surprised GVB hasn't faced much criticism for those decisions.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 24, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Sakala and Roofe were available for both finals but neither started. I thought  that was pretty bizarre. Surprised GVB hasn't faced much criticism for those decisions.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly because, unlike Levein, GVB had success in not playing them previously (against Leipzig in both legs).

But unless I am wrong, which happens frequently, Levein played a 4-6-0 formation against the Czechs whereas against GVB played 5-3-2 and 5-4-1 against Leipzig and then 4-3-3 in the final, whilst no recognised striker was played, a striking position was still tactically factored in. 

Levein had neither and that lack of a striking position was as much derided as the lack of striker. At least GVB gave Rangers a chance, and they did score as well as hold out very well.


----------



## KenL (May 24, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Sakala and Roofe were available for both finals but neither started. I thought  that was pretty bizarre. Surprised GVB hasn't faced much criticism for those decisions.
		
Click to expand...

Roof isn't fully fit. Sakala doesn't quite offer enough to the team overall. That's how I see it.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 24, 2022)

chico said:



			Think it was away to the Czech Republic who were a very decent team.
		
Click to expand...

If I remember correctly a draw would have seen then into the European finals.
Fate can be so fickle.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 24, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			If I remember correctly a draw would have seen then into the European finals.
Fate can be so fickle.
		
Click to expand...

Not quite. It was very early in the qualifying campaign, on the 2nd or 3rd game in (it was 2010 for Euro 2012) and I was unfortunate enough to have travelled for the game. And it was dirge, utter dirge. Levein’s hope was to catch them on the break.

We still had to play the Czech’s again at Hampden (2-2 I think that finished) and we still also had Spain twice which we lost both, although we gave them a scare at Hampden before going down 3-2, day before my birthday so it was a grand day out in Mt. Florida 😂.

Eventually draws rather than losses did for us as we did better than expected at the time only losing the 3 games.
The Czech game away didn’t decide if we qualified but it certainly shaped the rest of the campaign and the mood.

That was my last campaign of attending all the home games and most of the aways.


----------



## BrianM (May 24, 2022)

The playoff system is a shambles, That was Inverness’s 6th game in the playoff’s.
With a thin bare squad and after a long season hard going.
Bring back 2 up 2 down!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 24, 2022)

BrianM said:



			The playoff system is a shambles, That was Inverness’s 6th game in the playoff’s.
With a thin bare squad and after a long season hard going.
Bring back 2 up 2 down!!
		
Click to expand...

Indeed - though to be fair Saints have been absolutely clobbered by injuries this season - even yesterday they had seven 1st team squad out injured and just haven't got the resources to replace them adequately - plus they started very early with European games (hardly believe they played and put up a good showing against such as Galatasaray) and have been utterly rank all season - they were there for the taking.  Pity it was ICT though as I'd have liked them to be back up.


----------



## Slab (May 24, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Indeed - though to be fair Saints have been absolutely clobbered by injuries this season - even yesterday they had seven 1st team squad out injured and just haven't got the resources to replace them adequately - plus they started very early with European games (hardly believe they played and put up a good showing against such as Galatasaray) and have been utterly rank all season - they were there for the taking.  Pity it was ICT though as I'd have liked them to be back up.
		
Click to expand...


But to point out the obvious, the (fairer) 2up 2 down would've seen Arbroath into the premier league and both St J & ICT could've started their prep for next season much sooner


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 24, 2022)

Slab said:



			But to point out the obvious, the (fairer) 2up 2 down would've seen Arbroath into the premier league and both St J & ICT could've started their prep for next season much sooner  

Click to expand...

Yes - but as a number of folks have pointed - survival in the SPL means jobs are saved - not just players.  Clubs in Scotland that aim to work within their means really do work within their means - and relegation to the Championship would have mean the loss of a fair few jobs at McDiarmid - and that was on the minds of players.

Besides, getting out of the Championship would probably have been very difficult since - as has been demonstrated this season - loss of just a couple of key players can severely impact a side such as St Johnstone and even staying up they are almost certain to lose Clark (their keeper) and McCart (central defender), and may also lose Hendry (key goal scorer) and Rooney (double cup final goal scoring legend) - all out of contract.

As the manager Callum Davidson pointed out last night - a team like St Johnstone has no right to be playing in the SPL - that they have been in the top flight since 2009-2010 is remarkable in that that is the longest spell (by a fair distance) that the club has ever spent in the top league of Scottish football.  They were a Yo-Yo club and would very quickly revert to being one if they had been relegated.

But the players - even, and almost especially, those who know they are likely to be heading out of the door, voluntarily or not, really busted a gut last night, and the 5500 Saints supporters in the 7500 crowd really showed the players that they really care about the club and gave great support throughout.  Finally - mention must be made of the 2000 ICT fans who made the trip south to urge their team on - made for a great atmosphere.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 24, 2022)

KenL said:



			Roof isn't fully fit. Sakala doesn't quite offer enough to the team overall. That's how I see it.
		
Click to expand...

Roofe got 3 minutes in the Europa League final and never got on the pitch at Hampden. I know he wasn't fully fit, but was 3 minutes over 2 games as much as he could give?

Sakala came on a sub after 75 mins in the Europa final, and got 15 mins in extra time in the SC Final. Itten (another striker) never got on.

I just don't understand why he persisted with an out of position midfielder up front when he had strikers available.


----------



## BrianM (May 24, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Roofe got 3 minutes in the Europa League final and never got on the pitch at Hampden. I know he wasn't fully fit, but was 3 minutes over 2 games as much as he could give?

Sakala came on a sub after 75 mins in the Europa final, and got 15 mins in extra time in the SC Final. Itten (another striker) never got on.

I just don't understand why he persisted with an out of position midfielder up front when he had strikers available.
		
Click to expand...

When you become a manager you’ll understand 😂😂


----------



## BrianM (May 24, 2022)

James McPake new Dunfermline manager, not sure on that appointment…..


----------



## 3offTheTee (May 26, 2022)

Looking forward to The Scotland Game next week. Despite Ukraine being the opponents Scotland every day of the week for me.


Unsure whether it would be the same by fans North of The Border if England were playing Ukraine. Please tell me  I am wrong.


----------



## KenL (May 26, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Looking forward to The Scotland Game next week. Despite Ukraine being the opponents Scotland every day of the week for me.


Unsure whether it would be the same by fans North of The Border if England were playing Ukraine. Please tell me  I am wrong.
		
Click to expand...

I support England in every game except against Scotland.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 26, 2022)

KenL said:



			I support England in every game except against Scotland.
		
Click to expand...

I would be supporting England.  I would not be in tears if Ukraine won - but I wouldn't be laughing.

Feeling nervous about the game.  But if the Perth Saints can do it when it matters, then I have belief that Scotland can do likewise.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 27, 2022)

Got a feeling Scotland will beat Ukraine then lose to Wales.


----------



## KenL (May 27, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Got a feeling Scotland will beat Ukraine then lose to Wales.
		
Click to expand...

At least that would be another British team to cheer on.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 27, 2022)

KenL said:



			At least that would be another British team to cheer on.
		
Click to expand...

And I can cheer on Wales against England


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 27, 2022)

Well - that's Shaun Rooney gone to...Fleetwood Town - as a Celtic fan he was no doubt attracted by their new manager - one Scott Brown.

Without exception Saints fans wish to the guy all the best of luck and success, as in just two seasons he became an absolute hero of iconic status for his headed goals in the two cup finals of season 20/21 and his magnificent last minute sign-off for the club in this season's SPL play-off final on Monday as he galloped (he doesn't really run  ) around the ICT midfield and defence and dinked the goalie.  Now that's the way to say cheerio and thankyou to the fans when you know you are leaving.

And then he got his shirt all tangled up as he tried to celebrate - typical


----------



## KenL (May 27, 2022)

Sums up the state of the Scottish game if someone leaves our Premier league to go to Fleetwood Town!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 1, 2022)

KenL said:



			Sums up the state of the Scottish game if someone leaves our Premier league to go to Fleetwood Town!
		
Click to expand...

It does rather sum up the lack of money beneath the main city clubs and the huge disparity that that creates - especially with the top two.   Besides…for players out of contract at St Johnstone and having played in the double cup winning season (and in Rooney‘s case scored the winning goal in both finals) and in Europe this last season, what’s to stay at St Johnstone for.  Might as well give it a go elsewhere in a club that has ambitions to succeed in League 1.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 1, 2022)

Really looking forward, albeit with some trepidation, to the game this evening. It’ll no doubt be tough, but Scotland are good enough.


----------



## KenL (Jun 1, 2022)

Is the game on council telly? I don't have Sky footy or BT.


----------



## chico (Jun 1, 2022)

KenL said:



			Is the game on council telly? I don't have Sky footy or BT.
		
Click to expand...

Think it's on Sky, don't think Scotland games have been on council telly for years.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 1, 2022)

Good looking Scots team.
Hickey playing right wing back the rest of the team in their natural positions.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 1, 2022)

KenL said:



			Is the game on council telly? I don't have Sky footy or BT.
		
Click to expand...

Sky tv Ken 👍🏻


----------



## BrianM (Jun 1, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Good looking Scots team.
Hickey playing right wing back the rest of the team in their natural positions.
		
Click to expand...

Decent team, the Ukrainians will definitely be up for it tonight though.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 1, 2022)

This is difficult.  Come on boys.


----------



## HowlingGale (Jun 1, 2022)

Ripped apart. Clark needs to change it. They're swarming the midfield and winning everything. Great goal.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 1, 2022)

Unless a dramatic change in the second half, it’s pretty much over.
I’d fancy Ukraine over Wales based on this performance.


----------



## HowlingGale (Jun 1, 2022)

Not sure they'll be able to sustain the effort. However we don't look as if we can take advantage of anything at the moment.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 1, 2022)

HowlingGale said:



			Not sure they'll be able to sustain the effort. However we don't look as if we can take advantage of anything at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

They won’t need to with a back three that makes the keystone cops look brilliant.

This could end up embarrassing.

Why Clarke insists on McTominay in defence is beyond me, he isn’t even that good in his own position.

And Hanley and Cooper? Nuddy photos of Clarke being kept somewhere.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 1, 2022)

Doesn’t look like we’ll be seeing Wales versus Scotland at the weekend.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 1, 2022)

Ach…whatever…☹️


----------



## BrianM (Jun 1, 2022)

Absolutely woeful performance.


----------



## KenL (Jun 1, 2022)

Let's give some credit to Ukraine.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 1, 2022)

I realise a lot of sympathy lies with Ukraine at the mo' but it was overly sporting of Scotland to give them an hours head start. An exciting last 15 minutes though. At least it saves me any agony of choosing who to root for in the next match. I'd always pick a home nation over others.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 2, 2022)

It was not a fun watch.  Seemed to be an awful lot of ‘after you Claudenko’ by our midfield. 

Anyway. 

Overall think the squad is largely much stronger (central defence though…🙄) and thought the young lad Hickey did well.  Not heard of him before and at only 19yrs old quite a challenge for his first competitive Scotland game.

And so we move on.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 2, 2022)

KenL said:



			Let's give some credit to Ukraine.
		
Click to expand...

I watched the game last night and Ukraine simply had more quality. The classy moments in the game always came from them. Scotland had chances but didn't take them, they couldn't afford that luxury. The crowd pulled them through in the last 15 minutes and gave them a chance, helped by a dodgy keeper, but ultimately it wasn't to be. No shame in losing to a better team.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 2, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It was not a fun watch.  Seemed to be an awful lot of ‘after you Claudenko’ by our midfield.

Anyway.

Overall think the squad is largely much stronger (central defence though…🙄) and thought the young lad Hickey did well.  Not heard of him before and at only 19yrs old quite a challenge for his first competitive Scotland game.

And so we move on.
		
Click to expand...

Hickey is a former Hearts player who joined Bologna last year for £4m
Still a teenager he has played a full season in the Italian league with good reports.
Played on the right last night but his natural position is on the left where Tierney and Robertson reign.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 3, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Hickey is a former Hearts player who joined Bologna last year for £4m
Still a teenager he has played a full season in the Italian league with good reports.
Played on the right last night but his natural position is on the left where Tierney and Robertson reign.
		
Click to expand...

Yes…I read he’d played 45 games for Bologna last season, so obviously a regular.


----------



## ger147 (Jun 3, 2022)

To be fair, it's hard for a side like the Scottish national side to maintain the very high bar they set with their magnificent 0-0 victory over England last summer.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 6, 2022)

It very strange that a country so obviously fanatical about football can't produce a team capable of qualifying for the top competitions. Why is this?


----------



## AliMc (Jun 6, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			It very strange that a country so obviously fanatical about football can't produce a team capable of qualifying for the top competitions. Why is this?
		
Click to expand...

Because the cart horses who kick anything that moves and would be sent off in any other league are waved away by incompetent referees, few decent footballing teams in Scotland, one of the minor reasons mind and just my own personal humble opinion 😉


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 6, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			It very strange that a country so obviously fanatical about football can't produce a team capable of qualifying for the top competitions. Why is this?
		
Click to expand...

Years ago every primary school in Scotland had a football team run by the janitor, some good some not so good but it got kids interested. Kids played in the streets with jumpers as goal post, for hours after school..
These days no Jannies running teams, NO FOOTBALL ALLOWED signs everywhere. 
Sad times.


----------



## Slab (Jun 6, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Years ago every primary school in Scotland had a football team run by the janitor, some good some not so good but it got kids interested. *Kids played in the streets with jumpers as goal post, for hours after school..*
These days no Jannies running teams, NO FOOTBALL ALLOWED signs everywhere.
Sad times.
		
Click to expand...

Well if Qatar can get a WC there's still hope that one day the twins from the tenements in Glebe st will stick a bid in and we'll have a home WC in Auchenshoogle (actually using jumpers for goalposts !)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 6, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			It very strange that a country so obviously fanatical about football can't produce a team capable of qualifying for the top competitions. Why is this?
		
Click to expand...

Cos we're too wee


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 21, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			It very strange that a country so obviously fanatical about football can't produce a team capable of qualifying for the top competitions. Why is this?
		
Click to expand...

Sport wise we are more into Cycling, Tennis, Rugby and Curling these days. 
Two of our local villages have converted football pitches to rugby.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Jun 21, 2022)

ger147 said:



			To be fair, it's hard for a side like the Scottish national side to maintain the very high bar they set with their magnificent 0-0 victory over England last summer.
		
Click to expand...

We've been on a record run, but hey, not like the nigel's to pay any attention


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Jun 21, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Sport wise we are more into Cycling,* Tennis, Rugby* and Curling these days. 
Two of our local villages have converted football pitches to rugby.
		
Click to expand...

Hardly.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 21, 2022)

Banchory Buddha said:



			We've been on a record run, but hey, not like the nigel's to pay any attention 

Click to expand...

Looking at recent England results I would say it was quite brave of the OP to raise his head above the wall.


----------



## KenL (Jun 21, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Looking at recent England results I would say it was quite brave of the OP to raise his head above the wall. 

Click to expand...

I don't think England are interested in the nation's league are they?


----------



## HowlingGale (Jun 21, 2022)

KenL said:



			I don't think England are interested in the nation's league are they?
		
Click to expand...

Not now that they've been well and truly pumped. 🤣


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 21, 2022)

HowlingGale said:



			Not now that they've been well and truly pumped. 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Crying all the way to Qatar 😄


----------



## HowlingGale (Jun 21, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Crying all the way to Qatar 😄
		
Click to expand...

😁👍


----------



## KenL (Jul 2, 2022)

RIP Andy Goram.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 2, 2022)

KenL said:



			RIP Andy Goram.
		
Click to expand...

One of the best gone too soon.


----------



## ger147 (Jul 2, 2022)

KenL said:



			RIP Andy Goram.
		
Click to expand...

My abiding memory of Andy Goram was a midweek Celtic vs Rangers match, a Thursday night at Parkhead the year the temporary stand was there in the old Celtic end. Penalty to Celtic, Pierre van Hooijdonk to take the penalty for Celtic. Goram went to both posts to knock the muck from his boots and looked into the Celtic fans in the stand from both posts with a big cheesy smile on his face. He knew he was going to save it and when I looked at big Pierre, so did he.

The penalty was taken and duly saved.

Absolute class as a goalkeeper, probably the best I've ever seen in person.


----------



## HowlingGale (Jul 2, 2022)

I was there for his first Scotland international. Also recall a qualifying game for Scotland in the 90s. Think it was in Latvia. He made two of the best saves I've ever seen. Had a look on the internet a while back but couldn't find them. Absolute legend.


----------



## Val (Jul 2, 2022)

We had him at our prize giving a few years ago, proper class act and loved a glass of wine. Mixed well with both Celtic and Rangers fans and good good craic with both. RIP Goalie, it was a pleasure meeting and sharing a glass of wine and having a blether with you


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 4, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Hickey is a former Hearts player who joined Bologna last year for £4m
Still a teenager he has played a full season in the Italian league with good reports.
Played on the right last night but his natural position is on the left where Tierney and Robertson reign.
		
Click to expand...

May be moving to Brentford for £14m…?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 4, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			May be moving to Brentford for £14m…?
		
Click to expand...

£17m according to some.
Nice £1.5m payback to Hearts.
Hope the can buy Simms from Everton for that.

RIP Andy Goram, one of Scotland's Best goalies at a time when we had very few decent ones.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 19, 2022)

Heart6s sign Lawrence Shankland.
Great signing for player and club IMO.
Playing in front of McKay and Boyd and winger service from new signing and former Ayr team mate Forrest.........I predict a goalfest


----------



## KenL (Jul 19, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Heart6s sign Lawrence Shankland.
Great signing for player and club IMO.
Playing in front of McKay and Boyd and winger service from new signing and former Ayr team mate Forrest.........I predict a goalfest

Click to expand...

Not quite fulfilled his potential so far, might be his time now.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 19, 2022)

KenL said:



			Not quite fulfilled his potential so far, might be his time now.
		
Click to expand...

Good First Division player as proved with Ayr. But out of his depth in the top division. Couldn't cut it at the bottom end of the Belgian Jupiler league. Hearts stating their ambitions early doors.


----------



## KenL (Jul 19, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Good First Division player as proved with Ayr. But out of his depth in the top division. Couldn't cut it at the bottom end of the Belgian Jupiler league. Hearts stating their ambitions early doors.
		
Click to expand...

Let's see. I really hope he does well.


----------



## KenL (Jul 19, 2022)

Easy win for Rangers tonight over West Ham.


----------



## KenL (Jul 22, 2022)

See a story today of Hibs being thrown out the League Cup for fielding an intelligible player. 🤣


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 22, 2022)

KenL said:



			See a story today of Hibs being thrown out the League Cup for fielding an intelligible player. 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Aw what a shame.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 22, 2022)

KenL said:



			See a story today of Hibs being thrown out the League Cup for fielding an intelligible player. 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Not sure that's entirely true. They were deducted points (or in this case, point), just like Stranraer were, for fielding an ineligible player (he'd had 2 bookings in previous matches).

The award of the win to Morton meant that Hibs lost the point that they were awarded for the draw (and subsequent penalties defeat) and Morton were awarded 3 instead of 2 points (the "draw" point and the "bonus" point for winning the shoot out - god only knows why the SFA decided to make it so complex).

This meant Hibs could only finish second behind Falkirk, even if Falkirk lose their last game. 6 points won't be enough for a top runner up spot and so Hibs are effectively _eliminated_ from the competition along with many others (St. Mirren included) rather than being _thrown out_.


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 22, 2022)

ger147 said:



			My abiding memory of Andy Goram was a midweek Celtic vs Rangers match, a Thursday night at Parkhead the year the temporary stand was there in the old Celtic end. Penalty to Celtic, Pierre van Hooijdonk to take the penalty for Celtic. Goram went to both posts to knock the muck from his boots and looked into the Celtic fans in the stand from both posts with a big cheesy smile on his face. He knew he was going to save it and when I looked at big Pierre, so did he.

The penalty was taken and duly saved.

Absolute class as a goalkeeper, probably the best I've ever seen in person.
		
Click to expand...

I was there that night, knew he would save it.

I'm with Tommy Burns on this one, he broke my heart so many times.

Best goalkeeper I've ever seen in person as well.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 22, 2022)

KenL said:



			See a story today of Hibs being thrown out the League Cup for fielding an intelligible player. 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Thinking St Johnstone are looking to get themselves ejected from the SPL at the end of the coming season as a result of fielding a load of ineligible (also perhaps intelligible) players - in that they cannae play football.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 23, 2022)

Cracking start for Brora Rangers in the first game of the new season 😀


----------



## KenL (Jul 23, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Cracking start for Brora Rangers in the first game of the new season 😀
		
Click to expand...

Tell us more...👍


----------



## BrianM (Jul 23, 2022)

KenL said:



			Tell us more...👍
		
Click to expand...

Won 4-0 away to Keith, going to be an exciting season I think 😀


----------



## KenL (Jul 23, 2022)

Watched Rangers v Spurs on TV today.
2-1 Spurs.
Pretty even game except for H Kane who scored both goals - what a player he is.
Spurs brought on a sub striker who cost £50 000 000. Mind boggling


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 24, 2022)

Tidy win for Hearts against Stoke City.
Fans waxing lyrical about the quality of the fitba and two goals for new striker Shankland.

BTW Thread about The Proms on Jambos Kickback......we always did have classy supporters.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 24, 2022)

League season hasn't started and we are going down...I am afraid that it's just a shambles at McDiarmid Park at the moment.  We _must_ have players better than those of lower division sides and unfortunately that leaves just one conclusion to be drawn.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 26, 2022)

First game in charge of Fleetwood Town on Saturday for Scott Brown.
I believe he will go on to be a top flite manager.


----------



## KenL (Jul 26, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			First game in charge of Fleetwood Town on Saturday for Mr Brown.
I believe he will go on to be a top flite manager.
		
Click to expand...

He'll manage a Champions League winning team?😂


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 26, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			First game in charge of Fleetwood Town on Saturday for Scott Brown.
I believe he will go on to be a top flite manager.
		
Click to expand...

Will be looking to see if Shaun Rooney gets a start for FT this Sat.  Wishing him well...he was absolutely key to St Johnstone's double cup winning success.


----------



## IanM (Jul 30, 2022)

Not playing this morning,  so watching the "fitba."

Half time observation from a neutral.

Goal scored by a bloke who was bang  average at Aldershot.  (Tier 5)
Rangers huffing and puffing but produced virtually nothing.(Possibly)

If it finishes like this, that's the season over already


----------



## KenL (Jul 30, 2022)

IanM said:



			Not playing this morning,  so watching the "fitba."

Half time observation from a neutral.

Goal scored by a bloke who was bang  average at Aldershot.  (Tier 5)
Rangers huffing and puffing but produced virtually nothing.(Possibly)

If it finishes like this, that's the season over already

Click to expand...

Agreed about Rangers being poor, but season over, that's just ridiculous. 🤣


----------



## IanM (Jul 30, 2022)

Hence the wink Ken. 

Rangers will win 5-1 now I've said that.   But it isn't an easy watch, unless you've got a hooped shirt


----------



## KenL (Jul 30, 2022)

IanM said:



			Hence the wink Ken.

Rangers will win 5-1 now I've said that.   But it isn't an easy watch, unless you've got a hooped shirt
		
Click to expand...

You're not one of them are you? 🤣


----------



## IanM (Jul 30, 2022)

No, I'm from a long way south!


----------



## KenL (Jul 30, 2022)

When does VAR start in Scotland?


----------



## AliMc (Jul 30, 2022)

KenL said:



			When does VAR start in Scotland?
		
Click to expand...

I believe there's a dry run happening just now with this game


----------



## KenL (Jul 30, 2022)

AliMc said:



			I believe there's a dry run happening just now with this game
		
Click to expand...

Looked a perfectly good goal cancelled.


----------



## KenL (Jul 30, 2022)

IanM said:



			Hence the wink Ken.

Rangers will win 5-1 now I've said that.   But it isn't an easy watch, unless you've got a hooped shirt
		
Click to expand...

2-1, great result. Livi are always well organised. Respect to them.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 30, 2022)

Yeah......Hearts top of the League.


----------



## KenL (Jul 30, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Yeah......Hearts top of the League. 

Click to expand...

Why's that? Joint top?


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Jul 30, 2022)

KenL said:



			Why's that? Joint top?
		
Click to expand...

He before Hu


----------



## KenL (Jul 30, 2022)

Banchory Buddha said:



			He before Hu 

Click to expand...

What's Hu?


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Jul 30, 2022)

KenL said:



			What's Hu?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## KenL (Jul 30, 2022)

Banchory Buddha said:





Click to expand...

I suspected it might have been a derogatory term used against Rangers fans but I doubt anyone on here would be that rude.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Jul 30, 2022)

KenL said:



			I suspected it might have been a derogatory term used against Rangers fans but I doubt anyone on here would be that rude.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, nobody in the history of football has ever used a derogatory term against other teams 

Tell me, why are the Huns so uniquely precious about the derogatory term given to them? They earned it from an English journalist, Dons fans for example laugh off "sheep shagger", turn it on you, yet for some reason the most objectionable support, have a problem with being laughed at? Too close to home?


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Jul 30, 2022)

KenL said:



			I suspected it might have been a derogatory term used against Rangers fans but I doubt anyone on here would be that rude.
		
Click to expand...

"that rude"

You probably need to get out more


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 30, 2022)

Banchory Buddha said:



			He before Hu 

Click to expand...

Steady oan 
I was going with H before R.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 30, 2022)

Banchory Buddha said:



			Yes, nobody in the history of football has ever used a derogatory term against other teams 

Tell me, why are the Huns so uniquely precious about the derogatory term given to them? They earned it from an English journalist, Dons fans for example laugh off "sheep shagger", turn it on you, yet for some reason the most objectionable support, have a problem with being laughed at? Too close to home? 

Click to expand...

Someone's on the drink, a grown man using terms like that on an open forum.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 30, 2022)

Brora were poor today from what I heard, good performance from Turriff.
The league champions beaten by Buckie today, Fraserburgh poor by all accounts as well.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Jul 30, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Someone's on the drink, a grown man using terms like that on an open forum.
		
Click to expand...

Eh? WTF?


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Jul 30, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Brora were poor today from what I heard, good performance from Turriff.
The league champions beaten by Buckie today, Fraserburgh poor by all accounts as well.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## brendy (Jul 30, 2022)

Banchory Buddha said:



			Yes, nobody in the history of football has ever used a derogatory term against other teams 

Tell me, why are the Huns so uniquely precious about the derogatory term given to them? They earned it from an English journalist, Dons fans for example laugh off "sheep shagger", turn it on you, yet for some reason the most objectionable support, have a problem with being laughed at? Too close to home? 

Click to expand...

Here in NI its used in a sectarian tone so Id prefer to never have to read people lowering themselves to using this term.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Jul 30, 2022)

brendy said:



			Here in NI its used in a sectarian tone so Id prefer to never have to read people lowering themselves to using this term.
		
Click to expand...

How can it be sectarian? It's literally an epiphet from the 60s to describe the appaling behaviour of Rangers (RIP) on their travels to England

I object, as a protestant, to the hijacking of all things not-catholic by Rangers 2012 supporters as somehow equivalent to the bile they spew at others. They are a disgace to my religion


----------



## BrianM (Jul 30, 2022)

brendy said:



			Here in NI its used in a sectarian tone so Id prefer to never have to read people lowering themselves to using this term.
		
Click to expand...

He knows fine well.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Jul 30, 2022)

BrianM said:



			He knows fine well.
		
Click to expand...

Get a grip, I have no objection to ICT at all


----------



## Val (Jul 30, 2022)

KenL said:



			Looked a perfectly good goal cancelled.
		
Click to expand...

For Livi?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 31, 2022)

Banchory Buddha said:



			How can it be sectarian? It's literally an epiphet from the 60s to describe the appaling behaviour of Rangers (RIP) on their travels to England

I object, as a protestant, to the hijacking of all things not-catholic by Rangers 2012 supporters as somehow equivalent to the bile they spew at others. They are a disgace to my religion
		
Click to expand...

Whatever, please don’t use the term again on these boards 👍


----------



## KenL (Jul 31, 2022)

Val said:



			For Livi?
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Very soft decision to cancel that goal.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 31, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Yeah......Hearts top of the League. 

Click to expand...

...and Perth Saints bottom - as predicted


----------



## Val (Jul 31, 2022)

Flawless display by the champions, a littlw bit more clinical and that could have been a cricket score. A comfortable 2 nil on opening day is not to be sniffed at


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 31, 2022)

Val said:



			Flawless display by the champions, a littlw bit more clinical and that could have been a cricket score. A comfortable 2 nil on opening day is not to be sniffed at
		
Click to expand...

 Watched about 30 mins of the first half and they looked superb.
If they continue to play like that they will have the League won by Christmas.

Fair play to the Dons defense for keeping the tally down.


----------



## KenL (Jul 31, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Watched about 30 mins of the first half and they looked superb.
If they continue to play like that they will have the League won by Christmas.

Fair play to the Dons defense for keeping the tally down.
		
Click to expand...

Some crystal ball there!
How will they do in Europe?
 Some great performances in the past but poor recently. Be good if they can get close to getting out of the CL group.


----------



## Val (Jul 31, 2022)

KenL said:



			Some crystal ball there!
How will they do in Europe?
Some great performances in the past but poor recently. Be good if they can get close to getting out of the CL group.
		
Click to expand...

Europe eh, one season wonders and now they talk Europe. You do realise Celtic have done more for the Scottish coeff in Euorpe than the Rangers over the last 5 years?


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 31, 2022)

Val said:



			Europe eh, one season wonders and now they talk Europe. You do realise Celtic have done more for the Scottish coeff in Euorpe than the Rangers over the last 5 years?
		
Click to expand...

It's a shame that Scots are so divided that they can't see past sectarian differences and applaud the improvement, albeit gradual, for the overall national progress! 
And I'm coming as a grandson of a (severely bigoted) West Calder HoML fan, who's only Scottish match watched was between Celtic and Hibs at Easter Road!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 31, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			It's a shame that Scots are so divided that they can't see past sectarian differences and applaud the improvement, albeit gradual, for the overall national progress!
And I'm coming as a grandson of a (severely bigoted) West Calder HoML fan, who's only Scottish match watched was between Celtic and Hibs at Easter Road!
		
Click to expand...

 Now that's


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 31, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			It's a shame that Scots are so divided that they can't see past sectarian differences and applaud the improvement, albeit gradual, for the overall national progress!
And I'm coming as a grandson of a (severely bigoted) West Calder HoML fan, who's only Scottish match watched was between Celtic and Hibs at Easter Road!
		
Click to expand...

I suggest that the majority of the supporters of the huge majority of Scottish clubs are united in their support for the national team and united against the bigotry of the few rather than divided by it.


----------



## Val (Jul 31, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			It's a shame that Scots are so divided that they can't see past sectarian differences and applaud the improvement, albeit gradual, for the overall national progress!
And I'm coming as a grandson of a (severely bigoted) West Calder HoML fan, who's only Scottish match watched was between Celtic and Hibs at Easter Road!
		
Click to expand...

What makes my post sectarian rather than a dig at our rivals, in the same way Ken has at mine?

What we are saying is nothing about sectarian more about my team is better than yours.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 31, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I suggest that the majority of the supporters of the huge majority of Scottish clubs are united in their support for the national team and united against the bigotry of the few rather than divided by it.
		
Click to expand...

H'mm. That may well be the case, But unfortunately, it's the bigotry that pervades and pollutes the general impression of Scottish football!


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 31, 2022)

Val said:



			What makes my post sectarian rather than a dig at our rivals, in the same way Ken has at mine?

What we are saying is nothing about sectarian more about my team is better than yours.
		
Click to expand...

Where did I actually say/suggest your post was sectarian! I didn't! It was a generalisation! However, your reaction typifies, to me, the problems Scottish football has!


----------



## Val (Aug 1, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Where did I actually say/suggest your post was sectarian! I didn't! It was a generalisation! However, your reaction typifies, to me, the problems Scottish football has!
		
Click to expand...

You quoted my post so by definition it's aimed at my post.


----------



## KenL (Aug 1, 2022)

Val said:



			Europe eh, one season wonders and now they talk Europe. You do realise Celtic have done more for the Scottish coeff in Euorpe than the Rangers over the last 5 years?
		
Click to expand...

Where did I mention Rangers?


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 1, 2022)

Val said:



			You quoted my post so by definition it's aimed at my post.
		
Click to expand...


Sums up the issue. As more of a Rugby follower, where 'opposing' fans can and are seated together, the tribalism of Football amazes and too often offends me.  
Therefore, I'm out!


----------



## Val (Aug 1, 2022)

Foxholer said:




Sums up the issue. As more of a Rugby follower, where 'opposing' fans can and are seated together, the tribalism of Football amazes and too often offends me. 
Therefore, I'm out!
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣 create a stooshie and bail 🤣🤣

Sometime it's better just to accept you got it wrong.

And don't try and educate me on rugby supporters, ive been all over Europe sitting with fans if other teams.


----------



## Val (Aug 1, 2022)

KenL said:



			Where did I mention Rangers?
		
Click to expand...

You didn't but its the usual line Rangers fans take when people talk up Celtic so if that's not what your tact then was then so be it.

My point is factually accurate none the less.


----------



## KenL (Aug 1, 2022)

Val said:



			You didn't but its the usual line Rangers fans take when people talk up Celtic so if that's not what your tact then was then so be it.

My point is factually accurate none the less.
		
Click to expand...

"Usual line Rangers fans take"...🤭

ps have you got stats on coefficient, not disagreeing, just interested.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 1, 2022)

Val said:



			🤣🤣 create a stooshie and bail 🤣🤣

Sometime it's better just to accept you got it wrong.

And don't try and educate me on rugby supporters, ive been all over Europe sitting with fans if other teams.
		
Click to expand...

Sucked back in!
Not me creating the stooshie (a term I've not seen/heard in about 60 years!).
How do you resolve the difference between your spectator experiences of Rugby with that of your Football one? I know which one I prefer! And Rugby's 'friendly rivalry' amongst spectators is the same all over the world, even Southern Africa.
Oh..And what did I actually get wrong? As opposed to what you assumed I meant that  you disagree with.


----------



## Val (Aug 2, 2022)

KenL said:



			"Usual line Rangers fans take"...🤭

ps have you got stats on coefficient, not disagreeing, just interested.
		
Click to expand...

I'll have a look again. Celtics stats are heavier to oldest 3 seasons and Rangers the last 2 if it serves me correct. I will check again for source tho.


----------



## Val (Aug 2, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Sucked back in!
Not me creating the stooshie (a term I've not seen/heard in about 60 years!).
How do you resolve the difference between your spectator experiences of Rugby with that of your Football one? I know which one I prefer! And Rugby's 'friendly rivalry' amongst spectators is the same all over the world, even Southern Africa.
Oh..And what did I actually get wrong? As opposed to what you assumed I meant that  you disagree with.
		
Click to expand...

I got exactly what you meant, you tried to stir as normal.


----------



## KenL (Aug 2, 2022)

Champions League might be beyond Rangers this year then. 🤔


----------



## BrianM (Aug 2, 2022)

Rangers very poor, although that team are no mugs.


----------



## KenL (Aug 2, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Rangers very poor, although that team are no mugs.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't see it but I have no doubt that they are a good side.
Really missing Alfredo.


----------



## Val (Aug 2, 2022)

A poor night for the coefficient 😝

Too many of these minnows are looked on as merely bait, all Scottish teams have suffered over the years at the hands of so called smaller sides.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 2, 2022)

Val said:



			A poor night for the coefficient 😝

Too many of these minnows are looked on as merely bait, all Scottish teams have suffered over the years at the hands of so called smaller sides.
		
Click to expand...

This is the thing Val, in my opinion a lot of these teams are very good, well set up and hard to beat.
Anyone that's played sport knows that there is no easy games, regardless of what people think.


----------



## Val (Aug 2, 2022)

BrianM said:



			This is the thing Val, in my opinion a lot of these teams are very good, well set up and hard to beat.
Anyone that's played sport knows that there is no easy games, regardless of what people think.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, we've seen it tonnes of times over the years with all Scottish clubs been beaten by teams we had never heard of and all looked decent and fearless when up against them. Defended well and attacked with pace. These early season European ties are murder.


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 3, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Rangers very poor, although that team are no mugs.
		
Click to expand...

Never saw it, but according to the reports, Rangers were lucky to keep it to 2-0. Massive game next week.


----------



## KenL (Aug 7, 2022)

Looking like St.M will give St.J some competition for last place this season.
Kilmarnock will definitely stay up. Yes, they lost at Ibrox but they look a decent side.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 8, 2022)

KenL said:



			Looking like St.M will give St.J some competition for last place this season.
Kilmarnock will definitely stay up. Yes, they lost at Ibrox but they look a decent side.
		
Click to expand...

…especially if St.J do more often what they didn’t do last season…I.e. score a winner or grab an equaliser after losing a very late, often added time, goal.  They often do the latter, rarely do the former. How careless of the Well. COYS - maybe all is not lost.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 8, 2022)

Sare yin for Hearts fans.
Credit to Hibs and Boyle to keep playing into Fregie time.
Hearts just seemed to switch off after their final attack failed.
Team is looking good though, but probably a bit more opposition for third place and a couple of more teams likely to take points off the Ugly Sisters.


----------



## KenL (Aug 8, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Sare yin for Hearts fans.
Credit to Hibs and Boyle to keep playing into Fregie time.
Hearts just seemed to switch off after their final attack failed.
Team is looking good though, but probably a bit more opposition for third place and a couple of more teams likely to take points off the Ugly Sisters.
		
Click to expand...

So rude!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 8, 2022)

KenL said:



			So rude!
		
Click to expand...

You are probably right, apologies to all St Mirren and Ross County clubs and fans.


----------



## KenL (Aug 9, 2022)

Well done Rangers..👏👏👏


----------



## BrianM (Aug 10, 2022)

Great result for Rangers last night when up against it.
Was at the Fraserburgh vs St Johnstone U21's last night in the Challenge Cup, decent enough game, Fraserburgh dominated the first 20 mins but couldn't find a goal then after that it was all St Johnstone.
There first goal was a cracker, right into the keepers top left corner, was right in the postage stamp.
A lot of promising young players for St Johnstone, with the two centre backs looking particularly good.
Fraserburgh made a few changes as well but they haven't got the strength in depth.
Brora beat Aberdeen U21's in the same competition as well.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 10, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Great result for Rangers last night when up against it.
Was at the Fraserburgh vs St Johnstone U21's last night in the Challenge Cup, decent enough game, Fraserburgh dominated the first 20 mins but couldn't find a goal then after that it was all St Johnstone.
There first goal was a cracker, right into the keepers top left corner, was right in the postage stamp.
A lot of promising young players for St Johnstone, with the two centre backs looking particularly good.
Fraserburgh made a few changes as well but they haven't got the strength in depth.
Brora beat Aberdeen U21's in the same competition as well.
		
Click to expand...

Your report has fair gladdened my heart 👍

StJ are going to struggle this season but if we can stay in the SPL then hopefully the best of the U21s will stick with us and graduate to the 1st team squad.  It’s the StJ way - we don’t spend money bringing in players though CD spaffed a load last season on players to try and ensure we stayed up, but that’s very unusual.

And yes, great result by Rangers last night…well done to them.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 11, 2022)

Dundee Utd game on BBC Scotland tonight.
For those who like watching real football.


----------



## KenL (Aug 11, 2022)

Good luck to utd. 🤞


----------



## KenL (Aug 11, 2022)

Not going well. 😲


----------



## BrianM (Aug 11, 2022)

Wow, what’s happened there 😳


----------



## KenL (Aug 11, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Wow, what’s happened there 😳
		
Click to expand...

6 - 0. What a shame. 😔


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 11, 2022)

They lost 5 goals in about 20 mins.
Looked like it was going to be a decent game up to about 25 mins.

That goalie is never going to live that down. Utterly clueless.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 11, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Dundee Utd game on BBC Scotland tonight.
For those who like watching real football. 

Click to expand...


----------



## RRidges (Aug 11, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Dundee Utd game on BBC Scotland tonight.
For those who like watching real football. 

Click to expand...

Yep, real football indeed - NOT! 
More like 'reality about the quality of Scottish Football - apart from the terrible twins!


----------



## KenL (Aug 13, 2022)

Easy today for Rangers. 😉


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 14, 2022)

KenL said:



			Easy today for Rangers. 😉
		
Click to expand...

Would be a surprise if it wasn’t given the inequalities in money and resources. Don’t fret though…it surely won’t be long before the OF will be crowing that they are too good for the SPL and hawking their wares around Europe…meanwhile the rest accept the inevitable and get on with competing with each other. 👍


----------



## KenL (Aug 14, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Would be a surprise if it wasn’t given the inequalities in money and resources. Don’t fret though…it surely won’t be long before the OF will be crowing that they are too good for the SPL and hawking their wares around Europe…meanwhile the rest accept the inevitable and get on with competing with each other. 👍
		
Click to expand...

Maybe it is the other teams that aren't good enough.
But, wait a minute, didn't St.J win both cups recently? So, the other teams CAN compete.


----------



## Val (Aug 14, 2022)

Easy victory for the champions today on that awful surface. Really wish they'd get rid


----------



## KenL (Aug 14, 2022)

Val said:



			Easy victory for the champions today on that awful surface. Really wish they'd get rid
		
Click to expand...

Agree 100%. There was a story in the paper recently that Kent's injury was "caused" by the pitch at Livi.
Very good result for Celtic today.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 14, 2022)

KenL said:



			Maybe it is the other teams that aren't good enough.
But, wait a minute, didn't St.J win both cups recently? So, the other teams CAN compete.
		
Click to expand...

WATP


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 18, 2022)

'mon the Jambos.
First European tie for 6 years.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 20, 2022)

Holy crap
That’s probably one of the softest penalties you will ever see.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 20, 2022)

Rangers fail to win against Hibs despite getting one of their 'complimentary' penalties.

Hearts fans watching the Celtic game from behind the sofa tomorrow.


----------



## KenL (Aug 20, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Rangers fail to win against Hibs despite getting one of their 'complimentary' penalties.

Hearts fans watching the Celtic game from behind the sofa tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

😗


----------



## RRidges (Aug 20, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			'mon the Jambos.
First European tie for 6 years.
		
Click to expand...

Have you noticed that, while the patriotism is fine, it normally ends in failure? 
The home leg might be a different story though.


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 20, 2022)

Morelos' 8th red card for Rangers. Total headcase, no wonder no one has come in for him. 

Petulant, lazy and out of condition. Walter Smith would never have put up with this clown.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 21, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Morelos' 8th red card for Rangers. Total headcase, no wonder no one has come in for him.

Petulant, lazy and out of condition. Walter Smith would never have put up with this clown.
		
Click to expand...

One of the 'BBC' pundits claiming it was never a red card decision. wow.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 21, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			One of the 'BBC' pundits claiming it was never a red card decision. wow.

Click to expand...

So did the boy on sky, Andy Walker 😂😂
Was a red all day long for Morelos, thought Lundstram one was very harsh, it was a professional foul as they say but he never went in to hurt him.


----------



## KenL (Aug 21, 2022)

Morelos deserved to go and his captain is said to have called his actions stupid.
I hate seeing what Lundstram did but he suffered the same fate earlier (and a more dangerous tackle) and it was yellow.
Well done to Hibs who look like they might be a decent team this season.


----------



## KenL (Aug 21, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Morelos' 8th red card for Rangers. Total headcase, no wonder no one has come in for him.

Petulant, lazy and out of condition. Walter Smith would never have put up with this clown.
		
Click to expand...

🤔


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 21, 2022)

BrianM said:



			So did the boy on sky, Andy Walker 😂😂
Was a red all day long for Morelos, thought Lundstram one was very harsh, it was a professional foul as they say but he never went in to hurt him.
		
Click to expand...

Walker is an idiot. He thought the red was for Morelos kicking out at the defender, he didn't even notice the flailing arm.

Tavenier and Boyd both said it was a red and stupid.

The Lundstram one is debatable - totally cynical, but not that dissimilar to one committed earlier by a Hibs player. Saying that, the penalty Rangers got was ludicrous, particularly when you look at the one Hibs didn't get.

At the end of the day, Collum is just a hopeless ref.


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 21, 2022)

KenL said:



			🤔
View attachment 43952

Click to expand...

paper talk. If there had been a serious bid, he would be long gone. 

The new boy Colak looks useful, think he'll be the number one choice from now on.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 21, 2022)

Oh dear.
Hearts resting their top six players against Celtic.
It's going to be a cakewalk for Celtic.


Update
Not a bad result for the B team 2=0 with a 90 minut6 penalty.
Some good performances from the squad players I here.


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 23, 2022)

"Alfredo Morelos has been omitted from Rangers' squad for the crucial Champions League play-off second leg against PSV Eindhoven.

The Colombia forward was left out of the travelling party to the Netherlands for Wednesday's tie by manager Giovanni van Bronckhorst because of concerns about his fitness and attitude.

Senior players are believed to be in support of the decision."

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/62647072


Surely that's him finished at Ibrox? (assuming they can find someone gullible enough to pay money for him.)


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 23, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Oh dear.
Hearts resting their top six players against Celtic.
It's going to be a cakewalk for Celtic.


Update
Not a bad result for the B team 2=0 with a 90 minut6 penalty.
Some good performances from the squad players I here.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what game you were watching, but there wasn't a last minute penalty in the one I saw.

Hearts made it difficult for Celtic, but zero shots on target tells its own story.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 23, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Not sure what game you were watching, but there wasn't a last minute penalty in the one I saw.

Hearts made it difficult for Celtic, but zero shots on target tells its own story.
		
Click to expand...

I did not watch either Celtic or Hibs v Rangers games but managed to get muddled up between the two. 
Huge boost for Hearts reserve goalie.
A couple of other Hearts  players may have grabbed a spot for Thursdays European game v Zurich

Interesting stat from the game.
Hearts 12 fouls and 7 yellow cards
Celtic 11 fouls and 0 yellow cards.


----------



## Val (Aug 23, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Interesting stat from the game.
Hearts 12 fouls and 7 yellow cards
Celtic 11 fouls and 0 yellow cards.
		
Click to expand...

Always easy to manipulate stats. Maybe, just maybe Hearts had a minimum of 7 bookable offences to Celtics none? 

Not all fouls are bookable.


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 23, 2022)

Val said:



			Always easy to manipulate stats. Maybe, just maybe Hearts had a minimum of 7 bookable offences to Celtics none?

Not all fouls are bookable.
		
Click to expand...

Does being given offside go on the foul count? I assume it does. Celtic had 4 or 5 offsides. 

Celtic attacked pretty incessantly. Hearts defended well, but committed quite a few cynical fouls, the 4 which resulted in the 2 red cards being good examples.


----------



## KenL (Aug 24, 2022)

Superb achievement by Rangers.  Not a penalty in sight.

Looking forward to the congrats from fans of other teams. 🤣


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 24, 2022)

KenL said:



			Superb achievement by Rangers.  Not a penalty in sight.

Looking forward to the congrats from fans of other teams. 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Don’t have to wait long for me to agree that that was a great away win.  Well done to Rangers as good for Scottish football and our international standing.  Unfortunate and a pity that some Rangers supporters don’t seem to see things in even a flickering of that light…no matter.


----------



## Val (Aug 24, 2022)

KenL said:



			Superb achievement by Rangers.  Not a penalty in sight.

Looking forward to the congrats from fans of other teams. 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Good victory away from home


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 24, 2022)

KenL said:



			Superb achievement by Rangers.  Not a penalty in sight
		
Click to expand...

Only because they were not playing in Scotland with a Scots ref..

Great win  btw


----------



## KenL (Aug 24, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Don’t have to wait long for me to agree that that was a great away win.  Well done to Rangers as good for Scottish football and our international standing.  Unfortunate and a pity that some Rangers supporters don’t seem to see things in even a flickering of that light…no matter.
		
Click to expand...

Embarrassing Aholes following all clubs unfortunately.
Nice dig though. 🤨


----------



## BrianM (Aug 24, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Don’t have to wait long for me to agree that that was a great away win.  Well done to Rangers as good for Scottish football and our international standing.  Unfortunate and a pity that some Rangers supporters don’t seem to see things in even a flickering of that light…no matter.
		
Click to expand...

Their is idiot supporters in every club, including your own.
Its a pathetic cheap shot even by your standards, it’s low.


----------



## KenL (Aug 24, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Their is idiot supporters in every club, including your own.
Its a pathetic cheap shot even by your standards, it’s low.
		
Click to expand...

Well said Brian. 👊


----------



## RRidges (Aug 24, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Interesting stat from the game.
Hearts 12 fouls and 7 yellow cards
Celtic 11 fouls and 0 yellow cards.
		
Click to expand...

At first glance, I'd suggest either desperation or different skill levels were the likely explanation.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 24, 2022)

Well done the teddy’s, great record from GVB in Europe


----------



## RRidges (Aug 24, 2022)

KenL said:





BrianM said:



			Their is idiot supporters in every club, including your own.
Its a pathetic cheap shot even by your standards, it’s low.
		
Click to expand...

Well said Brian. 👊
		
Click to expand...

Even with the lousy spelling/grammar!
FWIW. What was the reasoning behind the comment? Subsequent trouble from supporters?


----------



## KenL (Aug 24, 2022)

https://www.scottishdailyexpress.co.uk/sport/football/gio-van-bronckhorst-blasts-psv-27825683
PSV not angels either it seems!


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 24, 2022)

KenL said:



			Superb achievement by Rangers.  Not a penalty in sight.

Looking forward to the congrats from fans of other teams. 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Didn't see the game as was on a flight, but it's an impressive result. Wonder what Alfie made of it all.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 25, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Their is idiot supporters in every club, including your own.
Its a pathetic cheap shot even by your standards, it’s low.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is a bit of a dig, if that’s how you see it. But I am not so pathetic as to not congratulate Rangers because of aspects of their support that I detest…But there you go.  I still congratulate Rangers.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 25, 2022)

RRidges said:



			At first glance, I'd suggest either desperation or different skill levels were the likely explanation.
		
Click to expand...

I would agree that the non Scottish referees are a lot more skillful and probably less desperate.


----------



## RRidges (Aug 25, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I would agree that the non Scottish referees are a lot more skillful and probably less desperate. 

Click to expand...

In a single game?
Btw. Nice 'misquote'!


----------



## KenL (Aug 25, 2022)

Best of luck to Hearts for tonight.
Would love to see them making the group stage.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 25, 2022)

Celtic and the Scottish Co Efficents etc needed a stronger Rangers - both teams being in the group stage is a big step forward and helps all teams getting into Europe and might even open up further places


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 25, 2022)

KenL said:



			Best of luck to Hearts for tonight.
Would love to see them making the group stage.
		
Click to expand...

Great first half totally dominated by Hearts playing lovely football.
.............but..........we need a goal chaps.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 25, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Celtic and the Scottish Co Efficents etc needed a stronger Rangers - both teams being in the group stage is a big step forward and helps all teams getting into Europe and might even open up further places
		
Click to expand...

Great draws for the Glasgow Big Boys.  Celtic with Real Madrid and Rangers with Liverpool. Will be a good measure of where Scottish football is.


----------



## KenL (Aug 25, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Great draws for the Glasgow Big Boys.  Celtic with Real Madrid and Rangers with Liverpool. Will be a good measure of where Scottish football is.
		
Click to expand...

Rangers will be last, I fancy Celtic for third with their easy draw. 🤣


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 25, 2022)

KenL said:



			Rangers will be last, I fancy Celtic for third with their easy draw. 🤣
		
Click to expand...

You never know…Ibrox is quite a place when in full swing and full song…


----------



## IanM (Aug 26, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Great draws for the Glasgow Big Boys.  Celtic with Real Madrid and Rangers with Liverpool. Will be a good measure of where Scottish football is.
		
Click to expand...

Don't you know already?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 26, 2022)

IanM said:



			Don't you know already?

Click to expand...

I now where much of it is - but given Rangers and Celtic take many of the best talent from the rest of the Scottish game the performance of Rangers and Celtic - and the Scots playing for them - gives some indication.  Also then the players that move on so good to see Nathan Patterson seemingly starting to find his feet and do well at Everton - though they are not doing so well themselves.


----------



## KenL (Aug 26, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I now where much of it is - but given Rangers and Celtic take many of the best talent from the rest of the Scottish game the performance of Rangers and Celtic - and the Scots playing for them - gives some indication.  Also then the players that move on so good to see Nathan Patterson seemingly starting to find his feet and do well at Everton - though they are not doing so well themselves.
		
Click to expand...

They don't "take" the best talent, they purchase them helping the other teams to strengthen their own squads.


----------



## Slab (Aug 26, 2022)

KenL said:



			They don't "take" the best talent, they purchase them helping the other teams to strengthen their own squads.
		
Click to expand...



Maybe the rest of Scottish football should build a monument of some kind to the OF teams 

Ideas:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 26, 2022)

KenL said:



			They don't "take" the best talent, they purchase them helping the other teams to strengthen their own squads.
		
Click to expand...

Woosh..........
How much did they pay for John Soutar
Quadrupled his wages as a free agent.
'Take' is the right word. Hearts could never afford those wages.
They kept him on the books for a long time after an horrific injury spell then he jumps ship at the end of his contract.
PS I don't blame the player, just the system.


----------



## KenL (Aug 26, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Woosh..........
How much did they pay for John Soutar
Quadrupled his wages as a free agent.
'Take' is the right word. Hearts could never afford those wages.
They kept him on the books for a long time after an horrific injury spell then he jumps ship at the end of his contract.
PS I don't blame the player, just the system.
		
Click to expand...

Whether they got him from Man U or Hearts he was out of contract and therefore free.
TBH, I was surprised that Rangers went for him. Don't see him making much impact, even if he was injury free.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 26, 2022)

KenL said:



			Whether they got him from Man U or Hearts he was out of contract and therefore free.
TBH, I was surprised that Rangers went for him. Don't see him making much impact, even if he was injury free.
		
Click to expand...

They bought him to weaken Hearts, standard business for the OF.
He was not going to move south due to personal reasons.


----------



## KenL (Aug 26, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			They bought him to weaken Hearts, standard business for the OF.
He was not going to move south due to personal reasons.
		
Click to expand...

Are you alright?
Why would Rangers need to weaken Hearts?
ps Rangers didn't buy him!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 27, 2022)

Off the Ball today suggesting that Scottish clubs should go back to the old system of the home team splitting the gate income with the away team in league games.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 27, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Off the Ball today suggesting that Scottish clubs should go back to the old system of the home team splitting the gate income with the away team in league games.
		
Click to expand...

What’s your own thoughts on it?


----------



## KenL (Aug 27, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Off the Ball today suggesting that Scottish clubs should go back to the old system of the home team splitting the gate income with the away team in league games.
		
Click to expand...

That's just ridiculous!


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 27, 2022)

KenL said:



			Whether they got him from Man U or Hearts he was out of contract and therefore free.
TBH, I was surprised that Rangers went for him. Don't see him making much impact, even if he was injury free.
		
Click to expand...

He is a decent player, a lot better than Sands who should have been red carded  today, and got hauled off at half time.


----------



## KenL (Aug 27, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			He is a decent player, a lot better than Sands who should have been red carded  today, and got hauled off at half time.
		
Click to expand...

How do you know that? Are you at the game?🙄
BTW, despite your expert appraisal, Sands got rated highly for his performance against PSV.


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 27, 2022)

KenL said:



			How do you know that? Are you at the game?🙄
BTW, despite your expert appraisal, Sands got rated highly for his performance against PSV.
		
Click to expand...


On a yellow, hauls down County player who was clean through on goal, should have been a straight red, ref doesn't even give a foul 🤣


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563533842098503681


----------



## KenL (Aug 27, 2022)

Why are Celtic fans watching Rangers? Sad...


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 27, 2022)

KenL said:



			Why are Celtic fans watching Rangers? Sad...
		
Click to expand...

No comment on the clip?


----------



## KenL (Aug 27, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			No comment on the clip?
		
Click to expand...

He fell over. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 27, 2022)

KenL said:



			He fell over. 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

With both of Sands' arms round his waist?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 27, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			On a yellow, hauls down County player who was clean through on goal, should have been a straight red, ref doesn't even give a foul 🤣


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563533842098503681

Click to expand...

That's a rugby tackle


----------



## KenL (Aug 27, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That's a rugby tackle 

Click to expand...

It was a Scottish ref who made the decision, they are always right. 🤣


----------



## ger147 (Aug 27, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			On a yellow, hauls down County player who was clean through on goal, should have been a straight red, ref doesn't even give a foul 🤣


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563533842098503681

Click to expand...

That should deffo be a scrum and Ross County with the put in.

Great tackle to be fair, prevented a certain try.


----------



## KenL (Aug 27, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			He is a decent player, a lot better than Sands who should have been red carded  today, and got hauled off at half time.
		
Click to expand...

Just to provide a bit of balance whether or not he should have gone. Sands did not get "hauled off at half time", he started the 2nd half and went off after an elbow to the face, didn't look malicious.

Edit - correction. This was still the 1st half.


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 27, 2022)

KenL said:



			Just to provide a bit of balance whether or not he should have gone. Sands did not get "hauled off at half time", he started the 2nd half and went off after an elbow to the face, didn't look malicious.

Edit - correction. This was still the 1st half.
	View attachment 44029

Click to expand...

So he did get hauled off at half time after all then?


----------



## KenL (Aug 27, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			So he did get hauled off at half time after all then? 

Click to expand...

No, he was seriously injured. 🤣
Was funny watching Gio basically saying "we got away with that one".
What goes around comes around.  The unjust sending off perhaps cost Rangers a win last week and this perhaps assisted a win today.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 27, 2022)

KenL said:



			No, he was seriously injured. 🤣
Was funny watching Gio basically saying "we got away with that one".
What goes around comes around.  The unjust sending off perhaps cost Rangers a win last week and this perhaps assisted a win today.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like Sand's was trying to bite the guy's elbow, according to some


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 28, 2022)

Yellow card was pretty cynical as well


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563628920867418112


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 28, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Yellow card was pretty cynical as well


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563628920867418112

Click to expand...

Apparently acceptable . I'd like to think that the coach at that age hauled him off.


----------



## KenL (Aug 28, 2022)

Dundee Utd must be hot favourites for the drop!


----------



## ger147 (Aug 28, 2022)

Pubs in Dundee closing at 3pm today...


----------



## KenL (Aug 28, 2022)

ger147 said:



			Pubs in Dundee closing at 3pm today...
		
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## ger147 (Aug 28, 2022)

KenL said:



			Why?
		
Click to expand...

Whoosh...


----------



## KenL (Aug 28, 2022)

ger147 said:



			Whoosh...
		
Click to expand...

Pardon!


----------



## KenL (Aug 28, 2022)

Looks like it was a decent match at Tynecastle today.


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 28, 2022)

Ross County had two players retrospectively cited by the Compliance Officer and banned from yesterday's game.

Will the same happen with Sands with the Glasgow Derby next weekend?


----------



## KenL (Aug 28, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Ross County had two players retrospectively cited by the Compliance Officer and banned from yesterday's game.

Will the same happen with Sands with the Glasgow Derby next weekend?
		
Click to expand...

Probably, because the authorities are biased against Rangers. 😉


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 28, 2022)

KenL said:



			Looks like it was a decent match at Tynecastle today.
		
Click to expand...

Rats...but at least StJ are scoring one or two goals...


----------



## Val (Aug 28, 2022)

KenL said:



			Why are Celtic fans watching Rangers? Sad...
		
Click to expand...

Why not? 

Are you seriously saying you've never watched Celtic other than when they play Rangers?


----------



## KenL (Aug 28, 2022)

Val said:



			Why not?

Are you seriously saying you've never watched Celtic other than when they play Rangers?
		
Click to expand...

That's right.


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 28, 2022)

Maybe not today guys


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 29, 2022)

Looking forward to the Scots fitba pundits attempting to pronounce the new Hearts German midfield signing.
Kiomortzoglou.
Don't think he will have any songs in his name.
Give me a K.


----------



## Val (Aug 29, 2022)

KenL said:



			That's right.
		
Click to expand...

I don't believe you.


----------



## KenL (Aug 29, 2022)

Val said:



			I don't believe you.
		
Click to expand...

OK, I confess. I watched Celtic lose the UEFA Cup final in about 2003 with my Celtic supporting pal.  I don't have much interest in footy beyond my team.
Only have Sky Golf, watch Rangers on Rangers TV or sometimes go to the pub to watch Rangers. No interest in watching champions league or English football.
Golf is my thing really.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 29, 2022)

KenL said:



			OK, I confess. I watched Celtic lose the UEFA Cup final in about 2003 with my Celtic supporting pal.  I don't have much interest in footy beyond my team.
Only have Sky Golf, watch Rangers on Rangers TV or sometimes go to the pub to watch Rangers. No interest in watching champions league or English football.
Golf is my thing really.
		
Click to expand...

my mate's favourite saying is " Celtic have never won a match on my telly "


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 30, 2022)

KenL said:



			OK, I confess. I watched Celtic lose the UEFA Cup final in about 2003 with my Celtic supporting pal.  *I don't have much interest in footy beyond my team.*
Only have Sky Golf, watch Rangers on Rangers TV or sometimes go to the pub to watch Rangers. No interest in watching champions league or English football.
Golf is my thing really.
		
Click to expand...

Ever watch Scotland?


----------



## KenL (Aug 30, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Ever watch Scotland?
		
Click to expand...

Used to be a regular at Hampden, so yes.
Still watch their games when I can.
Why do you ask?


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 30, 2022)

Least surprising news of the day goes to Jack Ross being sacked by Dundee United. a goal difference of -22 after just 7 games...


----------



## BrianM (Aug 30, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Least surprising news of the day goes to Jack Ross being sacked by Dundee United. a goal difference of -22 after just 7 games...
		
Click to expand...

What happened there, cracking first leg in Europe, then they’ve crumbled ever since.


----------



## KenL (Aug 30, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Least surprising news of the day goes to Jack Ross being sacked by Dundee United. a goal difference of -22 after just 7 games...
		
Click to expand...

A shame for him. Managers never given any patience (or backing?) at some clubs.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 30, 2022)

KenL said:



			A shame for him. Managers never given any patience (or backing?) at some clubs.
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes its just evident that some things just don't work and the earlier you react, the more time there is to remediate. 

23 of those goals have been conceded in just the last 4 games. Ross clearly wasn't the man to lift the players following that Alkmaar game and they followed that up with 4-2 and 3-0 losses to Hearts and St Mirren respectively before that 9-0 on Sunday. And that 9-0 could have been a lot, lot worse.


----------



## KenL (Aug 30, 2022)

In any normal job measures would be taken to help you improve, no?


GreiginFife said:



			Sometimes its just evident that some things just don't work and the earlier you react, the more time there is to remediate.

23 of those goals have been conceded in just the last 4 games. Ross clearly wasn't the man to lift the players following that Alkmaar game and they followed that up with 4-2 and 3-0 losses to Hearts and St Mirren respectively before that 9-0 on Sunday. And that 9-0 could have been a lot, lot worse.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 30, 2022)

KenL said:



			In any normal job measures would be taken to help you improve, no?
		
Click to expand...

Football can hardly be described as a normal job. One of the few jobs where you get sacked for poor performance (often quite publicly) and then walk in to another high profile job weeks later...

Football managers are often employed for their expertise (or purported expertise) who at the club is in a position to coach the coach in the strategic aspects of the game? Would they then not just manage, no?

Dunfermline demonstrated what board intransigence can lead to with the Peter Grant saga.


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 30, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Sometimes its just evident that some things just don't work and the earlier you react, the more time there is to remediate.

23 of those goals have been conceded in just the last 4 games. Ross clearly wasn't the man to lift the players following that Alkmaar game and they followed that up with 4-2 and 3-0 losses to Hearts and St Mirren respectively before that 9-0 on Sunday. And that 9-0 could have been a lot, lot worse.
		
Click to expand...

Hearts game was 4-1 not 4-2, golf difference of 1 for 23 against in last four games - I photographed Celtic's win on Sunday - they were sensationally good at times - United were awful after they conceded the second.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 3, 2022)

Rangers getting the Dundee Utd treatment at Celtic Park today.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 3, 2022)

ger147 said:



			Rangers getting the Dundee Utd treatment at Celtic Park today.
		
Click to expand...

Celtic are too good for them, I fear the worst


----------



## ger147 (Sep 3, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Celtic are too good for them, I fear the worst 

Click to expand...

Game's already done but it's only 1 game, still a very long season ahead.

Looking forward to Tuesday night as I have a ticket for the visit of Real Madrid, not expecting a similar half-time scoreline in Celtic's favour...🙈🙈


----------



## KenL (Sep 3, 2022)

Thankfully I'm not watching!
Celtic will be untouchable this season. Ange needs a bigger challenge. 😉


----------



## ger147 (Sep 3, 2022)

KenL said:



			Thankfully I'm not watching!
Celtic will be untouchable this season. Ange needs a bigger challenge. 😉
		
Click to expand...

Don't give up just yet, Morelos still to come on from the bench...


----------



## KenL (Sep 3, 2022)

ger147 said:



			Don't give up just yet, Morelos still to come on from the bench...
		
Click to expand...

and get sent off. 🤣


----------



## ger147 (Sep 3, 2022)

KenL said:



			and get sent off. 🤣
		
Click to expand...

We'll know soon enough, he's about to come on.


----------



## KenL (Sep 3, 2022)

A very easy win for Celtic it seems.
Rangers had 55% possession but obviously no real firepower.
Sadly, it might well turn out a poor competition for the league this year.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 3, 2022)

ger147 said:



			Don't give up just yet, Morelos still to come on from the bench...
		
Click to expand...

Is the £40,000,000 striker still on their books 

Ps Well done Ayr United.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 3, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Is the £40,000,000 striker still on their books 

Click to expand...

Making jokes about Rangers when your own team has just been pumped?

90 mins against Livingston without a shot on target, maybe Hearts should put a bid in...


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 4, 2022)

ger147 said:



			Making jokes about Rangers when your own team has just been pumped?

90 mins against Livingston without a shot on target, maybe Hearts should put a bid in...
		
Click to expand...

1-0 is a defeat. 4-0 is a pumping.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 4, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			1-0 is a defeat. 4-0 is a pumping.
		
Click to expand...

Hearts got pumped, they have now failed to score in 4 of their last 5 games. If I was a Hearts fan I'd be more concerned with the recent fortunes of my own team than the current form of a Rangers striker or Rangers getting pumped at Parkhead.


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 4, 2022)

ger147 said:



			Hearts got pumped, they have now failed to score in 4 of their last 5 games. If I was a Hearts fan I'd be more concerned with the recent fortunes of my own team than the current form of a Rangers striker or Rangers getting pumped at Parkhead.
		
Click to expand...

Seems to be a recent theme on this thread, denigrating posters for making comments about other teams. Particularly when that other team is Rangers


----------



## ger147 (Sep 4, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Seems to be a recent theme on this thread, denigrating posters for making comments about other teams. Particularly when that other team is Rangers 

Click to expand...

I wouldn't know about that, I don't post very often and am currently looking forward to attending Tuesday night's Real Madrid game.

Despite their current donestic form I'm not overly hopeful as RM have started their season well but you never know what might happen if Celtic can nick an early goal, fingers crossed.


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 4, 2022)

ger147 said:



			I wouldn't know about that, I don't post very often and am currently looking forward to attending Tuesday night's Real Madrid game.

Despite their current donestic form I'm not overly hopeful as RM have started their season well but you never know what might happen if Celtic can nick an early goal, fingers crossed.
		
Click to expand...

Celtic are playing sensational football at the moment, but are so open at the back, a team like Madrid could take them apart. I'd bite your hand off for a point right now.


----------



## KenL (Sep 4, 2022)

Celtic Real might be a great game. I might even watch it!


----------



## ger147 (Sep 4, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Celtic are playing sensational football at the moment, but are so open at the back, a team like Madrid could take them apart. I'd bite your hand off for a point right now.
		
Click to expand...

It's deffo not a great draw for Celtic, RM at home then the 2 away games. Hopefully then can keep a much tighter ship on Tue night and do some damage away from home for a change.

But it's more of a pilgrimage for me rather than just the football. My dad's first taste of European football was the 1960 European Cup final at Hampden which he attended alone as a 16 year old boy against his father's wishes, and he had a season ticket at Parkhead until he passed away.

So Tue night for me is going to the football for and with my Dad, watching Real Madrid in action in Glasgow like he did all those years ago and no doubt a few tears as well as many chuckles as I hear his voice in my head screaming at the referee every time Celtic don't get a free kick or a throw in etc.  The result isn't that important to me.


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 4, 2022)

ger147 said:



			It's deffo not a great draw for Celtic, RM at home then the 2 away games. Hopefully then can keep a much tighter ship on Tue night and do some damage away from home for a change.

But it's more of a pilgrimage for me rather than just the football. My dad's first taste of European football was the 1960 European Cup final at Hampden which he attended alone as a 16 year old boy against his father's wishes, and he had a season ticket at Parkhead until he passed away.

So Tue night for me is going to the football for and with my Dad, watching Real Madrid in action in Glasgow like he did all those years ago and no doubt a few tears as well as many chuckes as I hear his voice on my head screaming at the referee every time Celtic don't get a free kick or a throw in etc.  The result isn't that important to me.
		
Click to expand...

Hope you have a good night. I can remember going to the game the last time we played them in a competitive fixture. QF of the European Cup. Celtic won 2-0, unfortunately lost 3-0 in the return

Watched the second half of yesterday's Newcastle - Palace game with my daughter's partner. He is a big Toon fan, and was screaming for all sorts. Made me laugh, and gave me an insight into what it must be like watching a Celtic game with me


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 4, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Seems to be a recent theme on this thread, denigrating posters for making comments about other teams. Particularly when that other team is Rangers 

Click to expand...

That is the world of the old firm........world champs at whataboutry,


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 4, 2022)

And of course of much greater importance than any OF goings on or talk of Real Madrid and European Cup Finals, never mind Hearts, the Perth Saints put 3 past Paisley Saints without reply - yes 3…that number StJ fans were told comes after 2 but knew little about in their goals for column.  Onwards and upwards…no doubt to the next gubbing off Celtic or Rangers…but who knows.  Happy day.


----------



## casuk (Sep 5, 2022)

ger147 said:



			It's deffo not a great draw for Celtic, RM at home then the 2 away games. Hopefully then can keep a much tighter ship on Tue night and do some damage away from home for a change.

But it's more of a pilgrimage for me rather than just the football. My dad's first taste of European football was the 1960 European Cup final at Hampden which he attended alone as a 16 year old boy against his father's wishes, and he had a season ticket at Parkhead until he passed away.

So Tue night for me is going to the football for and with my Dad, watching Real Madrid in action in Glasgow like he did all those years ago and no doubt a few tears as well as many chuckles as I hear his voice in my head screaming at the referee every time Celtic don't get a free kick or a throw in etc.  The result isn't that important to me.
		
Click to expand...

Your going to have to wear a Celtic scarf and sing ynwa lol,
Hope you enjoy mate


----------



## ger147 (Sep 5, 2022)

casuk said:



			Your going to have to wear a Celtic scarf and sing ynwa lol,
Hope you enjoy mate
		
Click to expand...

I've never worn a Celtic scarf or a top, never worn football colours even when I was a wee boy.  My Dad never let us wear football colours when he used to take us to Parkhead.  Presumably it had to do with where I grew up as when I was a wee boy, wearing the wrong football top in the wrong place at the wrong time could be extremely dangerous.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 5, 2022)

casuk said:



			Your going to have to wear a Celtic scarf and sing ynwa lol,
Hope you enjoy mate
		
Click to expand...

…or perfect Glen Daly’s nasal whine…singalong now..well it’s etc.


----------



## KenL (Sep 5, 2022)

casuk said:



			Your going to have to wear a Celtic scarf and sing ynwa lol,
Hope you enjoy mate
		
Click to expand...

That famous Liverpool song. 😉


----------



## Springveldt (Sep 6, 2022)

KenL said:



			Celtic Real might be a great game. I might even watch it!
		
Click to expand...

If I was a Rangers fan I would watch it too as there is a high probability of us getting pumped tonight. The high press tactics might work in Scotland but we don't have the calibre of players to do it in Europe imho. I'm getting nightmares already thinking about Gregg Taylor being left 1v1 on Vinicius Jr all night.

Obviously hope I'm wrong but I might be watching this through my fingers for most of the night.



ger147 said:



			I've never worn a Celtic scarf or a top, never worn football colours even when I was a wee boy.  My Dad never let us wear football colours when he used to take us to Parkhead.  Presumably it had to do with where I grew up as when I was a wee boy, wearing the wrong football top in the wrong place at the wrong time could be extremely dangerous.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that just the west coast of Scotland? Sometimes it's not even football tops. When you were a a kid and you heard someone say "Wit school dae you go tae" it was usually time to start running.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 6, 2022)

No complaints.

Had a great night, amazing atmosphere and RM were too good. Special mention for Modric, simply different class.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 6, 2022)

Celtic did well in the 1st half unlucky not to go 2 up.
But RM were different class 2nd half.
Celtic don't need to fear any of the other teams in their group .


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 7, 2022)

Hearts sign out of contract Robert Snodgrass.
Hopefully will be a decent cover for Boyce who is out until next season.
Sad he is not available for the European games


----------



## BrianM (Sep 7, 2022)

Watched highlights of the Celtic game, they play with some intensity and were unlucky not to go in leading at half time.
Madrid a different beast in the second half though.

Got to say I think Rangers will get well beat tonight, Ajax are seasoned in Europe and confidence can’t be high after Saturday.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 7, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Watched highlights of the Celtic game, they play with some intensity and were unlucky not to go in leading at half time.
Madrid a different beast in the second half though.

Got to say I think Rangers will get well beat tonight, Ajax are seasoned in Europe and confidence can’t be high after Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

Being realistic, RM and Ajax are not really who Celtic and Rangers are competing with. First season back after some time away from the CL group stages, 3rd for both in their respective groups would be a good result. Just got to treat the games against the really big boys as a free shot as you never know, but chances are they will both most likely lose against teams like that just now.


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 7, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Got to say I think Rangers will get well beat tonight, Ajax are seasoned in Europe and confidence can’t be high after Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not so sure. Ajax lost a number of key players and their manager over the summer. And while Rangers have been poor domestically, Europe seems to bring the best out of them.

Will be a interesting watch.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 7, 2022)

Had hoped Celtic could have got a decent result last night, maybe not a win, but maybe a draw at best, but hoped theyd avoid a gubbing.  Good luck to Rangers tonight.


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 8, 2022)

Tough night for Rangers. McCoist didn't hold back on BT.

Massive game at Pittodrie on Saturday.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 8, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Tough night for Rangers. McCoist didn't hold back on BT.

Massive game at Pittodrie on Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

Not good and disappointing last night…


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 8, 2022)

Who'd have thought that after match day one, Rangers would be level on points with Liverpool?...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 8, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Who'd have thought that after match day one, Rangers would be level on points with Liverpool?...

Click to expand...

That did make me chuckle


----------



## KenL (Sep 14, 2022)

Just seen in the press that a section of the Celtic support have disgracefully flown horrible banners in Europe.
A real shame for their decent supporters, the club itself and the players who have shown respect to the Queen.


----------



## KenL (Sep 14, 2022)

Decent result for Celtic tonight.


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 14, 2022)

KenL said:



			Decent result for Celtic tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think so. A massive missed opportunity, totally dominated the game, should have won comfortably. Think they could well rue that when it comes to qualification.

Better effort from Rangers tonight, but another bad result for Gio. Thought Morelos looked decent, but very lucky not to be sent off. Wasn't surprised to see him get hooked immediately. He would drive you mad if you had to manage him.


----------



## KenL (Sep 15, 2022)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-62913592


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Sep 15, 2022)

KenL said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-62913592

Click to expand...

Quite ridiculous really. Rangers literally defy a UEFA instruction, Celtics fans put up some banners about the monarchy in England. 

Those handshakes travel far eh?


----------



## BrianM (Sep 15, 2022)

Banchory Buddha said:



			Quite ridiculous really. Rangers literally defy a UEFA instruction, Celtics fans put up some banners about the monarchy in England.

Those handshakes travel far eh?
		
Click to expand...

What did they defy?
UEFA gave them permission to sing afterwards after discussion.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 15, 2022)

Great result for Hearts tonight.


----------



## KenL (Sep 17, 2022)

Now Dundee Utd supporters disrupting the minutes silence.
Absolutely shocking behaviour.


----------



## Val (Sep 17, 2022)

KenL said:



			Now Dundee Utd supporters disrupting the minutes silence.
Absolutely shocking behaviour.
		
Click to expand...

Not the only team doing it this weekend already but needless to say it will all be about Celtic come Monday sadly.


----------



## KenL (Sep 17, 2022)

Val said:



			Not the only team doing it this weekend already but needless to say it will all be about Celtic come Monday sadly.
		
Click to expand...

Minutes applause tomorrow. A good chance to demonstrate how most Celtic supporters are decent people. 👍


----------



## Val (Sep 18, 2022)

KenL said:



			Minutes applause tomorrow. A good chance to demonstrate how most Celtic supporters are decent people. 👍
		
Click to expand...

More like a minority will show us up, again


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 18, 2022)

St Mirren the new Real Madrid.
No one saw that coming.


----------



## KenL (Sep 18, 2022)

Val said:



			More like a minority will show us up, again
		
Click to expand...

Didn't sound like a minority on the radio sadly.
Absolutely disgusting behaviour.


----------



## IanM (Sep 18, 2022)

Stay classy

Hardly a big suprise


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571520472956735488
what a classy bunch


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 18, 2022)

Karma.....


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 18, 2022)

Karma indeed


----------



## BrianM (Sep 18, 2022)

Absolutely disgusting today, for Ange just to say we discussed it on Friday, wow.
I think three times I wore a black armband and a minute’s silence for people I didn’t know, but respected it as someone’s family member, surely any decent person can do that regardless of your personal hate.


----------



## Val (Sep 18, 2022)

KenL said:



			Didn't sound like a minority on the radio sadly.
Absolutely disgusting behaviour.
		
Click to expand...

Sr Mirren fans joined in apparently


----------



## chico (Sep 19, 2022)

It's political, a lot of people don't understand the politics of it.


----------



## KenL (Sep 19, 2022)

Val said:



			Sr Mirren fans joined in apparently
		
Click to expand...

Not according to my ST.M season ticket holding pal.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 19, 2022)

Despite a tinge of frustration when a fellow relegation candidate team wins, its always a good day when one of the ugly sisters gets beat by one of the rest…👍🥰

Chuffed for my St Mirren friends from my student days in Paisley.


----------



## KenL (Sep 19, 2022)

chico said:



			It's political, a lot of people don't understand the politics of it.
		
Click to expand...

I doubt the knuckle draggers who behave in this way have any idea about politics.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 19, 2022)

chico said:



			It's political, a lot of people don't understand the politics of it.
		
Click to expand...

So you’re saying that makes it alright?


----------



## chico (Sep 19, 2022)

BrianM said:



			So you’re saying that makes it alright?
		
Click to expand...

What I'm saying is its political and like a lot of political issues polarise opinion.


----------



## chico (Sep 19, 2022)

KenL said:



			I doubt the knuckle draggers who behave in this way have any idea about politics.
View attachment 44382

Click to expand...

I think you'd be surprised.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 19, 2022)

chico said:



			What I'm saying is its political and like a lot of political issues polarise opinion.
		
Click to expand...

So do you think it’s alright?


----------



## chico (Sep 19, 2022)

BrianM said:



			So do you think it’s alright?
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't have done it, but I wouldn't want to deny people the right to protest.


----------



## IanM (Sep 19, 2022)

Lots of bagpipes today.😁


----------



## Val (Sep 19, 2022)

KenL said:



			Not according to my ST.M season ticket holding pal.
		
Click to expand...

Well according to both of mine, they joined in with Celtic fans as they have a deep hatred of the monarchy.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 19, 2022)

Well that’s interesting - a contest in which set of fans can show they have zero class and respect. Thought the Celtic fans had it in the bag tbh with their actions over the last week or so - the lack of condemnation is interesting as well


----------



## KenL (Sep 19, 2022)

Val said:



			Well according to both of mine, they joined in with Celtic fans as they have a deep hatred of the monarchy.
		
Click to expand...

I've asked my pal again.  Why would St.Mirren fans have a "deep hatred" of the monarchy?


----------



## KenL (Sep 19, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well that’s interesting - a contest in which set of fans can show they have zero class and respect. Thought the Celtic fans had it in the bag tbh with their actions over the last week or so - the lack of condemnation is interesting as well
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, the lack of condemnation from the football authorities and the Scottish Assembly is shocking.


----------



## Val (Sep 19, 2022)

KenL said:



			I've asked my pal again.  Why would St.Mirren fans have a "deep hatred" of the monarchy?
		
Click to expand...

What does it have to do with being a St Mirren fan? Many people in Scotland (regardless of who they support) have no love for the monarchy and see them as a financial burden on the country. You may have seen what Dundee Utd and Hibs fans thought, why would a section of St Mirren fans be different?


----------



## Val (Sep 19, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well that’s interesting - a contest in which set of fans can show they have zero class and respect. Thought the Celtic fans had it in the bag tbh with their actions over the last week or so - the lack of condemnation is interesting as well
		
Click to expand...

A section of Celtic fans have done nothing but embarrass our club. It's shocking and doesn't reflect my views as a Celtic fan.


----------



## KenL (Sep 19, 2022)

Val said:



			What does it have to do with being a St Mirren fan? Many people in Scotland (regardless of who they support) have no love for the monarchy and see them as a financial burden on the country. You may have seen what Dundee Utd and Hibs fans thought, why would a section of St Mirren fans be different?
		
Click to expand...

Eh, because my pal described the behaviour of the CELTIC fans as a disgrace.


----------



## Val (Sep 19, 2022)

KenL said:



			Eh, because my pal described the behaviour of the CELTIC fans as a disgrace.
		
Click to expand...

What you said was why would St Mirren fans have deep hatred for the Queen so I answered. What does it have to do with being a St Mirren fan?

Why does it have to be mutual exclusive for it to be Celtic fans who dislike the monarchy?


----------



## KenL (Sep 19, 2022)

Val said:



			What you said was why would St Mirren fans have deep hatred for the Queen so I answered. What does it have to do with being a St Mirren fan?

Why does it have to be mutual exclusive for it to be Celtic fans who dislike the monarchy?
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure there are fans of all clubs who dislike the monarchy (Rangers fans included) but some Celtic fans are going out of their way...


----------



## Val (Sep 19, 2022)

KenL said:



			I'm sure there are fans of all clubs who dislike the monarchy (Rangers fans included) but some Celtic fans are going out of their way...
		
Click to expand...

Probably, doesn't make it any worse though. Some of the chants at many games, even in England has been disgusting


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 19, 2022)

Val said:



			Probably, doesn't make it any worse though. Some of the chants at many games, even in England has been disgusting
		
Click to expand...

Yep - there have been too many instances where the minority have stained their club with their actions during a minutes silence 

No other sport has had any issues , fans all over the world have been able to show respect for 60 seconds but not some football fans 

When the games were called off last weekend people threw their toys about - well the last week has showed why it was right to call some games off 

As you well know rugby fans are just as passionate about their teams but they can also act like respectful human beings - football fans can learn a lot from them


----------



## KenL (Sep 19, 2022)

https://news.sky.com/story/celtic-f...ghout-minutes-applause-for-the-queen-12700993


----------



## KenL (Sep 19, 2022)

KenL said:



			Eh, because my pal described the behaviour of the CELTIC fans as a disgrace.
		
Click to expand...

My pal just got back to me. He was late for kick off but his brother said all the ST. Mirren fans were clapping and not disrespecting the RF.


----------



## Val (Sep 19, 2022)

KenL said:



			My pal just got back to me. He was late for kick off but his brother said all the ST. Mirren fans were clapping and not disrespecting the RF.
		
Click to expand...

Must be right then, I guess the 2 videos sent to me from the St Mirrwn end were of Celtic fans on the wrong end wearing St Mirren scarfs


----------



## Val (Sep 19, 2022)

KenL said:



https://news.sky.com/story/celtic-f...ghout-minutes-applause-for-the-queen-12700993

Click to expand...

Why are you posting this? It's news we all know and proves nothing. I've said all I need to on my thoughts of some Celtic fans behaviour. 

I'm going to leave you to the finger pointing, point scoring exercise and point you to the only thing that really matters in football, the league table 😁


----------



## KenL (Sep 22, 2022)

Fantastic result for Scotland, when was the last time there was such a good performance?


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 22, 2022)

KenL said:



			Fantastic result for Scotland, when was the last time there was such a good performance?
		
Click to expand...


No condemnation of the Tartan Army booing during the minute's silence? Funny that....


----------



## KenL (Sep 22, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			No condemnation of the Tartan Army booing during the minute's silence? Funny that....
		
Click to expand...

Did they, I didn't see the game from the start. Absolute morons who did.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 22, 2022)

Cracking result.  And worried about no decent right back and two top left backs…step up Aaron Hickey in for Nathan Patterson…now got two of each 😍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 22, 2022)

Great result.
I was worried about the CB pairing but both had such a good game that Craig Gordon could have brought a deck chair.
Hickey is double footed and can comfortably play right or left back.
 Paterson was not covering their speedy winger very well at the start of the game, when Hickey came on he cut him out of the game.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 22, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			No condemnation of the Tartan Army booing during the minute's silence? Funny that....
		
Click to expand...

I was not aware of a minute's silence; it was supposed to be a minute's applause.
There were a few boos at the start of the clapping but were quickly overwhelmed by the clapping.
I have no doubt that it would probably have been the same at other football grounds in other parts gf the UK.


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 22, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I was not aware of a minute's silence; it was supposed to be a minute's applause.
There were a few boos at the start of the clapping but were quickly overwhelmed by the clapping.
I have no doubt that it would probably have been the same at other football grounds in other parts gf the UK.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, my typo, it was a minute's applause. it was muted on tv, but speaking to a few guys who were there, the booing was pretty loud, there were also loads who simply didn't take part in the clapping


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572671782762737665


----------



## casuk (Sep 22, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			No condemnation of the Tartan Army booing during the minute's silence? Funny that....
		
Click to expand...

Aye I wonder if the same people will be as outraged knowing Celtic weren't involved


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 22, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Sorry, my typo, it was a minute's applause. it was muted on tv, but speaking to a few guys who were there, the booing was pretty loud, there were also loads who simply didn't take part in the clapping


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572671782762737665

Click to expand...

The non-clappers probably had a pie or coffee in one hand and their phone in the other.
I did not think the clapping was compulsory.


----------



## Val (Sep 22, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			No condemnation of the Tartan Army booing during the minute's silence? Funny that....
		
Click to expand...

Pesky Celtic fans obviously


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 22, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			The non-clappers probably had a pie or coffee in one hand and their phone in the other.
I did not think the clapping was compulsory. 

Click to expand...

Can’t see too many pies or phones here


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 25, 2022)

Scotland on a roll, 3 games, 3 wins and 3 clean sheets from the Balerno Buffon.


----------



## KenL (Sep 25, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Scotland on a roll, 3 games, 3 wins and 3 clean sheets from the Balerno Buffon. 

Click to expand...

What was the score last night and what is a Buffon?


----------



## Val (Sep 25, 2022)

KenL said:



			What was the score last night and what is a Buffon?
		
Click to expand...

Assumption is he is referring to Craig Gordon and comparing him to an Italian goalie legend but not sure where 3 clean sheets comes from


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 25, 2022)

Avoid defeat against Ukraine in Poland on Tuesday, we win the group, get promoted and virtually guaranteed a play off place for Euro 2024.

It's the hope which kills you.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 25, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Scotland on a roll, 3 games, 3 wins and 3 clean sheets from the Balerno Buffon. 

Click to expand...

You know it was 2-1, right?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 25, 2022)

Not a great first half, much better second. Not sure about the pen but ref checked on it so go with that. Well put away by Christie and a very tidy header from Hendry.  Better this from a Scotland than our historic regular squandering (though June ☹️).


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 25, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			You know it was 2-1, right?
		
Click to expand...

oops. Thinking about Hearts last three league games.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 25, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			oops. Thinking about Hearts last three league games.

Click to expand...

Your last 3 league games include a 1-0 defeat against Livingston.

Stop digging...

#clueless


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 25, 2022)

ger147 said:



			Your last 3 league games include a 1-0 defeat against Livingston.

Stop digging...

#clueless
		
Click to expand...

Try last three games 
I'm not having a good day today.

Walked out of a coffee shop this morning without paying..
I managed to phone them before the polis arrived.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 25, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Try last three games...
		
Click to expand...

Last 3 games includes a 4-0 defeat at home in your European game.

Maybe time to stop making things up and just stick to congratulating Scotland on a good result even though you clearly didn't watch the game or you may have spotted the Republic of Ireland taking the lead.


----------



## Val (Sep 25, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Try last three games 
I'm not having a good day today.

Walked out of a coffee shop this morning without paying..
I managed to phone them before the polis arrived. 

Click to expand...

Your having a mare


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 25, 2022)

Val said:



			Your having a mare
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure I saw it on Jambo's Kickback, perhaps they were wrong.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 26, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I'm sure I saw it on Jambo's Kickback, perhaps they were wrong. 

Click to expand...

There is no perhaps.
Conceded 4 in your last 3 games (all in the same game) and 8 in your last 6.

This info is quite easy to find.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 26, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			There is no perhaps.
Conceded 4 in your last 3 games (all in the same game) and 8 in your last 6.

This info is quite easy to find.
		
Click to expand...

Boris frae Troon...🙈🙈


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 26, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I'm sure I saw it on Jambo's Kickback, perhaps they were wrong. 

Click to expand...

Are you at the wind up? I really hope so.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 26, 2022)

The last one might have been 
I did see written down somewhere that Craig Gordon had three consecutive clean sheets.....I think whoever wrote it must have been mistaken 

Good to see Kingsly call up, classy player.
Scotland team seems to be overloaded with classy full backs


----------



## ger147 (Sep 26, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			The last one might have been 
I did see written down somewhere that Craig Gordon had three consecutive clean sheets.....I think whoever wrote it must have been mistaken 

Good to see Kingsly call up, classy player.
Scotland team seems to be overloaded with classy full backs
		
Click to expand...

They were not mistaken, you were.

But I'm not going to do your homework for you, go and look into it yourself.  You are supposed to be a Hearts supporter after all, you should already know...


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 26, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			The last one might have been 
*I did see written down somewhere that Craig Gordon had three consecutive clean sheets.....I think whoever wrote it must have been mistaken*

Good to see Kingsly call up, classy player.
Scotland team seems to be overloaded with classy full backs
		
Click to expand...

He did, playing for Celtic in 2016


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 26, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			He did, playing for Celtic in 2016 

Click to expand...

He has improved so much since moving to Hearts.
Mind you he does work a lot harder 
Sell him back for £20m, looks like you could do with him, and he still has a couple of years left


----------



## KenL (Sep 26, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			He has improved so much since moving to Hearts.
Mind you he does work a lot harder 
Sell him back for £20m, looks like you could do with him, and he still has a couple of years left
		
Click to expand...

No, he got treated terribly at Celtic in my opinion.


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 26, 2022)

KenL said:



			No, he got treated terribly at Celtic in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Please explain!

He lost his place due to a number of high profile mistakes. Celtic brought Fraser Forster in on loan. His contract ran out. He was offered a new contract but chose to leave as he wanted to be first choice and he wasn't going to get that guarantee at Celtic. 

Exactly how was he treated terribly?


----------



## KenL (Sep 26, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Please explain!

He lost his place due to a number of high profile mistakes. Celtic brought Fraser Forster in on loan. His contract ran out. He was offered a new contract but chose to leave as he wanted to be first choice and he wasn't going to get that guarantee at Celtic.

Exactly how was he treated terribly?
		
Click to expand...

The reports in the paper were that he was offered a very poor deal.  Was that not the case?


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 26, 2022)

KenL said:



			The reports in the paper were that he was offered a very poor deal.  Was that not the case?
		
Click to expand...


Define 'very poor'.

I've no idea what wages he was offered, but given that he had only played a handful a games the previous season before he lost his first team place, and was 37, I'd be surprised if he was offered the same terms he was on when he was a first team regular.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 26, 2022)

England 3-3 Germany, that'll be another clean sheet for Craig Gordon...


----------



## KenL (Sep 26, 2022)

ger147 said:



			England 3-3 Germany, that'll be another clean sheet for Craig Gordon...
		
Click to expand...

🤣


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 27, 2022)

Keeping my expectations of Scotland success this evening at its historic low…can’t take looking forward to bright new days - it was being in Ally‘s Army wot done it for me…😍🤣


----------



## Val (Sep 27, 2022)

KenL said:



			The reports in the paper were that he was offered a very poor deal.  Was that not the case?
		
Click to expand...

At 37 he was lucky he was offered any deal and not just let go. He was a great keeper for us, he just ended up the wrong side of 30, as we all do.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 27, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Keeping my expectations of Scotland success this evening at its historic low…can’t take looking forward to bright new days - it was being in Ally‘s Army wot done it for me…😍🤣
		
Click to expand...

A bunch of wimps these days, protocol seemingly. Lol


----------



## fundy (Sep 27, 2022)

Is tonights game on tv in Scotland anywhere other than Premier Sports?


----------



## HowlingGale (Sep 27, 2022)

fundy said:



			Is tonights game on tv in Scotland anywhere other than Premier Sports?
		
Click to expand...

Don't think so. I had to give in and buy a month's pass just for the two games.


----------



## fundy (Sep 27, 2022)

HowlingGale said:



			Don't think so. I had to give in and buy a month's pass just for the two games.
		
Click to expand...


cheers, pretty rubbish when the england games are on ch4 and the welsh ones on S4C


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 27, 2022)

HowlingGale said:



			Don't think so. I had to give in and buy a month's pass just for the two games.
		
Click to expand...

I got a year for £99 via Sky
Tight game Scotland need to dig in.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 27, 2022)

In to prime Scotland conceding territory now. 

The only country to have a PhD in snatching glorious defeat from the jaws of victory (or a victorious draw in this case...)


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 27, 2022)

Never been happier to be wrong. 

Hickey was immense up and down that right hand side. Porteous, despite my initial misgivings, had a very decent debut. 

A good result for a massively depleted side.


----------



## HowlingGale (Sep 27, 2022)

Oooft. Playing with the big boys next time around. Love it or loathe it, the Nation's League has been quite fruitful for us.


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 27, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Never been happier to be wrong.

Hickey was immense up and down that right hand side. Porteous, despite my initial misgivings, had a very decent debut.

A good result for a massively depleted side.
		
Click to expand...

Both of them did very well as did Jack Hendry who was terrible at Celtic but is turning into a decent player.

Great achievement for Clarke after getting embarrassed in Dublin. He's doing a very good job.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 27, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Both of them did very well as did Jack Hendry who was terrible at Celtic but is turning into a decent player.

Great achievement for Clarke after getting embarrassed in Dublin. He's doing a very good job.
		
Click to expand...

He needs to get those nuddy pictures back off Stuart Armstrong toot sweet though 😂


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 27, 2022)

Another Craig Gordon clean sheet


----------



## Val (Sep 27, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Both of them did very well as did Jack Hendry who was terrible at Celtic but is turning into a decent player.

Great achievement for Clarke after getting embarrassed in Dublin. He's doing a very good job.
		
Click to expand...

Celtic jersey was too big for him, he looked weighed down with expectation. Glad to see him come good.


----------



## KenL (Sep 28, 2022)

Great result, very impressive defensively.
Give the goalie a pay rise.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Sep 28, 2022)

Great result for Scotland. Well done and good luck in League A.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 28, 2022)

We might get drawn with Eng…

Never mind 🤪

And before anyone jumps on with all your facts and statistics. I jest.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 28, 2022)

Superb battling result by Scotland B,  and for a first international cap Ryan Porteous was immense.  £80m or whatever for (yer havin’ a laugh) McGuire…how much Porteous?

And so…Scotland are currently top dog across the UK and the Republic with a strength-in-depth that just a couple of years ago would beggar the belief of even the most positive of Scotland supporters, yet it seems to be true 🥰🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## fundy (Sep 28, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Superb battling result by Scotland B,  and for a first international cap Ryan Porteous was immense.  £80m or whatever for (yer havin’ a laugh) McGuire…how much Porteous?

*And so…Scotland are currently top dog across the UK* and the Republic with a strength-in-depth that just a couple of years ago would beggar the belief of even the most positive of Scotland supporters, yet it seems to be true 🥰🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿
		
Click to expand...

Since when did the Euro Nations league decide that lol. See you at the world cup........................................


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 28, 2022)

fundy said:



			Since when did the Euro Nations league decide that lol. See you at the world cup........................................
		
Click to expand...

Currently…🥰😉


----------



## KenL (Sep 28, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Superb battling result by Scotland B,  and for a first international cap Ryan Porteous was immense.  £80m or whatever for (yer havin’ a laugh) McGuire…how much Porteous?

And so…Scotland are currently top dog across the UK and the Republic with a strength-in-depth that just a couple of years ago would beggar the belief of even the most positive of Scotland supporters, yet it seems to be true 🥰🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿
		
Click to expand...

Don't kid yourself! England are a far better team than Scotland and since Wales recently defeated the team that knocked out Scotland then you could say they are too.

Long may Scotland's good results continue though.🤞


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 28, 2022)

KenL said:



			Don't kid yourself! England are a far better team than Scotland and since Wales recently defeated the team that knocked out Scotland then you could say they are too.

Long may Scotland's good results continue though.🤞
		
Click to expand...

I’m not kidding myself…I know the lie of the land…that’s why I said _currently _with my fingers crossed behind my back and knowing that that ‘spinning the truth’ is simply based upon the last half doz or so matches the nations have played…🥳🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿  When a couple of Scotland’s neighbours kick off their WC matches the ‘truth’ and pain will hurt…a bit.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Sep 29, 2022)

KenL said:



			Don't kid yourself! *England are a far better team than Scotland* and since Wales recently defeated the team that knocked out Scotland then you could say they are too.

Long may Scotland's good results continue though.🤞
		
Click to expand...

I'd say that's very questionable on current form. Our last game was a draw, away from home, against an england team that were much better than now.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 2, 2022)

Given things last season, and even so far this season, every win for St J is a great win - so doings the Arabs at Tannadice yesterday was great.

Thing that got me watching last night as that i hardly knew the team.  Of the 14 who played yesterday only two were in the Double-winning squad of two seasons back, and only a further four were with StJ last season.  Almost a completely new team, but one that looks that it could develop into something quite useful

Feels a bit like Scotland…and Scotland seems to have worked out how to get results…most of the time.  Glass half full time for both my wee team 😇😇 and the National 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿 team.

….and I’ll add…what a great game all round from our Stevie May…one great goal; one assist; one long ranger off the crossbar, and a headed goal line clearance.👍


----------



## IanM (Oct 2, 2022)

There's nothing more dangerous than a glimmer of optimism in a Scotland fan!


----------



## ger147 (Oct 2, 2022)

I didn't see any football or results on Saturday. How did Craig Gordon get on, another clean sheet no doubt?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 2, 2022)

IanM said:



			There's nothing more dangerous than a glimmer of optimism in a Scotland fan!

Click to expand...

..only half full…and easy to knock over.


----------



## IanM (Oct 2, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			..only half full…and easy to knock over.
		
Click to expand...

I cannae afford a glass hen!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 2, 2022)

IanM said:



			I cannae afford a glass hen!
		
Click to expand...

You’ll have to just take a big swally out of the bottle then.

I will however consider my glass half full until next Saturday…at which point Celtic may well empty it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 3, 2022)

I do fear for Rangers in their match against Liverpool tomorrow evening. And without meaning to be disrespectful I think the best outcome for them will anything that is not an embarrassment.  Maybe the Bears on here can give me a more optimistic view…


----------



## BrianM (Oct 3, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I do fear for Rangers in their match against Liverpool tomorrow evening. And without meaning to be disrespectful I think the best outcome for them will anything that is not an embarrassment.  Maybe the Bears on here can give me a more optimistic view…
		
Click to expand...

If they are well organised and disciplined they might get something out of the game as Liverpool are currently struggling at the moment for their standards.
You've got to remember the Champions league is a massive step up in quality, even Napoli are top of the Italian league.
Liverpool bring quality all over the park and in my opinion are still in the top 5 teams in the world, anything would be a bonus.
At the end of the day it's 11 vs 11 and anything can happen.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 3, 2022)

BrianM said:



			If they are well organised and disciplined they might get something out of the game as Liverpool are currently struggling at the moment for their standards.
You've got to remember the Champions league is a massive step up in quality, even Napoli are top of the Italian league.
Liverpool bring quality all over the park and in my opinion are still in the top 5 teams in the world, anything would be a bonus.
At the end of the day it's 11 vs 11 and anything can happen.
		
Click to expand...

I think your final sentence is the most optimistic thing that can be said..but for the reputation of Scottish football, especially given that Liverpool are currently not firing on all cylinders, I’m keeping my fingers crossed.  And hopefully everyone behaves themselves.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 3, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I think your final sentence is the most optimistic thing that can be said..but for the reputation of Scottish football, especially given that Liverpool are currently not firing on all cylinders, I’m keeping my fingers crossed.  And hopefully everyone behaves themselves.
		
Click to expand...

TBH,  I think Rangers did better  against Napoli than Liverpool did, considering they only had 10 men in the 2nd half.
A draw would be a great result, but you never can tell..Fingers crossed.C'est La Vie.


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 4, 2022)

BrianM said:



			If they are well organised and disciplined they might get something out of the game as Liverpool are currently struggling at the moment for their standards.
You've got to remember the Champions league is a massive step up in quality, even Napoli are top of the Italian league.
Liverpool bring quality all over the park and in my opinion are still in the top 5 teams in the world, anything would be a bonus.
At the end of the day it's 11 vs 11 and anything can happen.
		
Click to expand...

Liverpool are currently the 9th best team in England 

I suspect Klopp would gladly take any kind of win tonight, confidence must be pretty low given how the season has gone so far. All the pressure is on Liverpool.


----------



## KenL (Oct 4, 2022)

I expect Rangers will lose tonight. The real achievement was getting into the CL.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 4, 2022)

KenL said:



			I expect Rangers will lose tonight. The real achievement was getting into the CL.
		
Click to expand...

 Ye of little faith


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 4, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Ye of little faith 

Click to expand...

Faith without appropriate action gets you nowhere…😀. Good luck Rangers…


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 4, 2022)

I predict a total spanking. 

6-0 at 22/1 with a cheeky tenner on it.


----------



## ger147 (Oct 4, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			I predict a total spanking. 

6-0 at 22/1 with a cheeky tenner on it.
		
Click to expand...

If someone gave me a free bet for a correct score I would probably go for either 4-1 or 5-1 as I'm pretty sure Liverpool will get at least 1 😂😂


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 4, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			I predict a total spanking.

6-0 at 22/1 with a cheeky tenner on it.
		
Click to expand...

 
Oops.


----------



## KenL (Oct 4, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			I predict a total spanking.

6-0 at 22/1 with a cheeky tenner on it.
		
Click to expand...

SO glad you lost. 🙄


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 4, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Faith without appropriate action gets you nowhere…😀. Good luck Rangers…
		
Click to expand...

God bless you Hugh


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 4, 2022)

KenL said:



			SO glad you lost. 🙄
		
Click to expand...




williamalex1 said:




Oops.
		
Click to expand...

You win some, you lose some. 

Just like Ra Peepul.


----------



## KenL (Oct 4, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			You win some, you lose some.
		
Click to expand...

Gambling's for mugs like Dumb and Dumber. 🤣


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 4, 2022)

KenL said:



			Gambling's for mugs like Dumb and Dumber. 🤣
		
Click to expand...

There’s many a thing in this brief existence that’s for mugs.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 4, 2022)

KenL said:



			Gambling's for mugs like Dumb and Dumber. 🤣
		
Click to expand...

DOH!, my favourite bet is usually the next goal to be a penalty, but I wait till the odds are at least 7/1. Sadly, tonight the penalty came in at 13/2, and for the wrong team 
We were outplayed tonight and beaten with 2 set plays, no complaints.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 4, 2022)

Im thinking pretty much as expected, and as much as could realistically be hoped.  Let’s see how things go at Ibrox…never say never.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 5, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Im thinking pretty much as expected, and as much as could realistically be hoped.  *Let’s see how things go at Ibrox*…never say never.
		
Click to expand...

I fully expect a 120% performance from them next week. The crowd will be right up for it and they'll help win every tackle, freekick,throw in, offside etc

I expect Liverpool to rise above it and take their chances as and when they come.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 8, 2022)

Ah FFS…😟


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 8, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Ah FFS…😟
		
Click to expand...

You were robbed today


----------



## KenL (Oct 8, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			You were robbed today
		
Click to expand...

Listened to the end on the radio.
Typical Celtic (a compliment BTW) to get over the line at the very end.


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 9, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			You were robbed today
		
Click to expand...

Am feeling your pain


----------



## KenL (Oct 12, 2022)

I really thought Celtic had a good chance to advance out of the group they were in.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 12, 2022)

KenL said:



			I really thought Celtic had a good chance to advance out of the group they were in.
		
Click to expand...

Pity


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 12, 2022)

KenL said:



			I really thought Celtic had a good chance to advance out of the group they were in.
		
Click to expand...

based on what? thought you refused to watch them on principle?


----------



## KenL (Oct 12, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			based on what? thought you refused to watch them on principle?
		
Click to expand...

I don't remember saying I didn't watch them on principle!
Moving on, given that Rangers took care of RBL a few months ago and I didn't think shaktar would be that great, I thought Celtic would be good enough. Look how well they started the league.


----------



## KenL (Oct 12, 2022)

Well, a massive gulf in class tonight.
2nd half Liverpool were superb.


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 12, 2022)

KenL said:



			Why are Celtic fans watching Rangers? Sad...
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 12, 2022)

Well as much as the result is humiliating for Rangers, it is also disappointing for this fan and many other fans of Scottish football outside of the OF.  That said my disappointment is not deep, limited by the despicable antics of a thuggish few, antics that might well shame the club but I suggest do not surprise many outside of it 😟


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 12, 2022)

Outclassed


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 12, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Outclassed 

Click to expand...

Being outclassed is one thing - conceding a hat trick in 6 minutes feels like capitulation…not good.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 12, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Being outclassed is one thing - conceding a hat trick in 6 minutes feels like capitulation…not good.
		
Click to expand...

Did you actually watch the game ?


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 12, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Did you actually watch the game ?
		
Click to expand...

Are you saying it wasn't a capitulation?


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 12, 2022)

Liverpool were far superior and easy winners.The 1st half was pretty even, but the game changed when Rangers  lost Goldston and Jack.
Rangers  defence has been really poor for years.
We'll probably meet you ( Celtic)in the Eurovision song contest.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 13, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Did you actually watch the game ?
		
Click to expand...

Highlights…and radio commentators post-match observations.

First half looked positive and very well worked goal.

And why I really actually _do_ always want the OF to do well in Europe is perfectly illustrated by some of the comments about Scottish football in the Footie thread - comments that others will no doubt agree with though they don’t say as much.  It’s frustrating and a bit dispiriting.  

The OF are, in an incontrovertible truth, the best opportunity there is to show the wider world that Scottish football isn’t as rubbish as many think.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 13, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Highlights…and radio commentators post-match observations.

First half looked positive and very well worked goal.

And why I really actually _do_ always want the OF to do well in Europe is perfectly illustrated by some of the comments about Scottish football in the Footie thread - comments that others will no doubt agree with though they don’t say as much.  It’s frustrating and a bit dispiriting. 

The OF are, in an incontrovertible truth, the best opportunity there is to show the wider world that Scottish football isn’t as rubbish as many think.
		
Click to expand...

The truth is the money Scottish football gets from TV isn't enough to compete at a decent level and get top-notch players. Top players don't want to be playing on artificial pitches every other week.
When we do get a decent player, they usually get hacked down, and injured by some knuckle dragger.
 Then sold ASAP for a profit.


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 14, 2022)

Goldson out for 4-6 months apparently. Big loss for Rangers particularly with Souter and Helander out long term.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 14, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			The truth is the money Scottish football gets from TV isn't enough to compete at a decent level and get top-notch players. Top players don't want to be playing on artificial pitches every other week.
When we do get a decent player, they usually get hacked down, and injured by some knuckle dragger.
Then sold ASAP for a profit.
		
Click to expand...

True…true ☹️


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 2, 2022)

As much as fans of the OF seem obsessed by the records they set I am guessing that the record set yesterday evening by Rangers is not one that their fans will be crowing about, though I suspect out the east end of city it might be viewed differently. 

Of course there is part of me that would find me splitting my sides laughing…but given how it reflects on Scottish football I’m not laughing.


----------



## KenL (Nov 2, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			As much as fans of the OF seem obsessed by the records they set I am guessing that the record set yesterday evening by Rangers is not one that their fans will be crowing about, though I suspect out the east end of city it might be viewed differently.

Of course there is part of me that would find me splitting my sides laughing…but given how it reflects on Scottish football I’m not laughing.
		
Click to expand...

Always barbed! Why bother saying anything at all?
Yes, Rangers set a new record low but look what they were up against. The team in 3rd in our group spent 100 000 000 euros on players in the summer. Absolutely no chance.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 2, 2022)

KenL said:



			Always barbed! Why bother saying anything at all?
Yes, Rangers set a new record low but look what they were up against. The team in 3rd in our group spent 100 000 000 euros on players in the summer. Absolutely no chance.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it may well be barbed - after all we supporters of 'diddy' teams endure it all the time, and I have endured it since I started supporting a 'diddy' team and living in Glasgow. But please...take that barb as it is given - with a big tinge of disappointment that the results for Rangers have been so.

And yes - I very _much _get what Rangers and Celtic are up against in Europe in respect of inequality of player budgets...


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 2, 2022)

KenL said:



			Always barbed! Why bother saying anything at all?
Yes, Rangers set a new record low but look what they were up against. The team in 3rd in our group spent 100 000 000 euros on players in the summer. Absolutely no chance.
		
Click to expand...

Slightly misleading ….

Ajax may have spent £94m on 15 players in the summer, but they sold 17 players for a total of £194m!!


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 2, 2022)

Money is only one of the reasons that Scotland can't compete in European or Nationwide football.
Personally, I think the coaching system must be the problem.
The 2 top Scottish teams in Europe this season.  Celtic - 11, goals scored 4, total 2 points, Rangers - 20, goals scored 2, zero points.


----------



## Ian_George (Nov 3, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Slightly misleading ….

Ajax may have spent £94m on 15 players in the summer, but they sold 17 players for a total of £194m!!
		
Click to expand...

That would indicate that Ajax is simply a much bigger club! That is equivalent to comparing Rangers & Celtic with Scottish Championship teams (at best), at least wrt transfer funding - which is a massive part of Ajax's funding and business model. On the other hand, Celtic posted an overall, if small, profit in 2022 (but a loss in 2021) whereas Ajax has made large overall losses across the last 2 years - obviously both Covid affected though. Rangers are in a similar, if less healthy, position to Celtic and might even post a profit for 2022


----------



## BrianM (Nov 3, 2022)

Hard to pinpoint the exact reasons Rangers and Celtic struggled in Europe, it’s certainly a massive step up in standard compared to league duty for starters and sometimes difficult to reach the levels required at Champions league level.
Rangers were unlucky in the sense that Napoli have been on fire this season and would of been a tough game for any team, Liverpool are Liverpool, a world class side but having a slight dip in form in the league and Ajax are seasoned in the Champions league, normally in it every year and do alright, that shouldn’t be an excuse for not being competitive though.
My own opinion is we need a more competitive league and we need bigger salaries to get better players, the problem is getting them to Scotland in the first place when they can earn more money down south, I’m taking Championship and league 1, not even the Premier league.
Start of November and not one Scottish side left playing in Europe, pretty depressing stuff.


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 3, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Money is only one of the reasons that Scotland can't compete in European or Nationwide football.
Personally, I think the coaching system must be the problem.
The 2 top Scottish teams in Europe this season.  Celtic - 11, goals scored 4, total 2 points, Rangers - 20, goals scored 2, zero points.

Click to expand...

Don't really think you can lump both clubs together in terms of coaching / tactics. Celtic have played well for long spells in every game, but have been let down by very poor finishing. They have had 83 shots on goal in 6 games but only managed to score 4 goals. That's an incredible stat. Even last night, away to the European champions, they had 8 shots on target to Real's 9. That's despite going 2-0 in the first 20 minutes to 2 incredibly harsh handball penalties.


Clinical finishing has been the difference. Unfortunately Celtic and Rangers can't afford to buy the type of player who gives you that. 20 years ago they were buying the likes of Sutton and Hartson for £6m each. Those type of players would be £20m-£30m these days which is totally out of reach even before you talk wages. We need to hope we get lucky in the bargain basement. Unfortunately the likes of Larsson don't come along very often.

Celtic's approach is gung-ho - we will attack, knowing we will leave ourselves open, basically "we are gonna score more than you" - it's great to watch, but isn't effective when you are up against technically better players as we have seen in the CL.

Rangers' approach has been much more conservative - basically park the bus away from home, and keep it tight at home. Doesn't work either, sooner or later you get picked off.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 3, 2022)

Ian_George said:



			That would indicate that Ajax is simply a much bigger club! That is equivalent to comparing Rangers & Celtic with Scottish Championship teams (at best), at least wrt transfer funding - which is a massive part of Ajax's funding and business model. On the other hand, Celtic posted an overall, if small, profit in 2022 (but a loss in 2021) whereas Ajax has made large overall losses across the last 2 years - obviously both Covid affected though. Rangers are in a similar, if less healthy, position to Celtic and might even post a profit for 2022
		
Click to expand...

You don’t have to look to the Scottish Championship for clubs with no, or very little, transfer fee budget.  What player budget many have is for the wages of the players.  These teams just look to bring on board a player that makes the difference, and that can be a single player or two.  Then it’s all about the team, togetherness, and teamwork.

So for instance with StJ we have Melker Hallberg looking good in midfield, trying to fill the boots of the brilliant Ali McCann now doing well at PNE - and picked up after being released by Hibs. And such as Nicky Clark, picked up from Dundee Utd on a free and by his presence and footballing brain giving Stevie May a new lease of life.  That’s all it needs for these clubs and StJ have gone from bottom of league not that many weeks ago to 7th.

How the heck StJ managed to win both cups season 2020/21 will forever be a magical mystery, mostly it was luck and great teamwork around a couple of key players that did it.  But they will never ever be able to compete with the OF in the league.  An occasional victory is the best they can look for.

Unfortunately for the OF in the Champions League even the greatest team spirit isn’t going to get you far - as Celtic‘s result against RM last night demonstrates.  Another disappointing, if perhaps unsurprising (the score rather than the defeat), evening for Scottish football.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 3, 2022)

StJ have Rangers on Sunday…I suspect things will return to normal…🙄🙁

At least we have them at home…not that that normally makes much difference.


----------



## chico (Nov 3, 2022)

It's a simple fact that Scottish teams will find it hard at this level however it isn't impossible. Look at Club Bruges not a bigger club than Celtic or even Rangers.

The key is qualifying regularly and if they could do that I think we would see progression. More Champions league money would improve the quality of the squads and regular participation would help greatly with what it takes to compete.
Remember Athletico Madrid finished bottom of their group, Juventus finished 3rd with just 3 points. It's a hard competition and nobody outside the elite are going to do well in it every year. Don't give up just yet.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 3, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Don't really think you can lump both clubs together in terms of coaching / tactics. Celtic have played well for long spells in every game, but have been let down by very poor finishing. They have had 83 shots on goal in 6 games but only managed to score 4 goals. That's an incredible stat. Even last night, away to the European champions, they had 8 shots on target to Real's 9. That's despite going 2-0 in the first 20 minutes to 2 incredibly harsh handball penalties.


Clinical finishing has been the difference. Unfortunately Celtic and Rangers can't afford to buy the type of player who gives you that. 20 years ago they were buying the likes of Sutton and Hartson for £6m each. Those type of players would be £20m-£30m these days which is totally out of reach even before you talk wages. We need to hope we get lucky in the bargain basement. Unfortunately the likes of Larsson don't come along very often.

Celtic's approach is gung-ho - we will attack, knowing we will leave ourselves open, basically "we are gonna score more than you" - it's great to watch, but isn't effective when you are up against technically better players as we have seen in the CL.

Rangers' approach has been much more conservative - basically park the bus away from home, and keep it tight at home. Doesn't work either, sooner or later you get picked off.
		
Click to expand...

Celtic conceded 15 goals Rangers 22 goals, both teams have defence problems.


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 3, 2022)

chico said:



			It's a simple fact that Scottish teams will find it hard at this level however it isn't impossible. Look at Club Bruges not a bigger club than Celtic or even Rangers.

The key is qualifying regularly and if they could do that I think we would see progression. More Champions league money would improve the quality of the squads and *regular participation would help greatly with what it takes to compete.*
Remember Athletico Madrid finished bottom of their group, Juventus finished 3rd with just 3 points. It's a hard competition and nobody outside the elite are going to do well in it every year. Don't give up just yet.
		
Click to expand...


Totally agree, it's been a brutal campaign for both teams, but lessons will have been learned. Regular qualification will see them improve, thanks in part to the extra 30-40m in income, also from the experience.


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 3, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Celtic conceded 15 goals Rangers 22 goals, both teams have defence problems.
		
Click to expand...

Celtic's defensive problems revolve around their style of play - how many times have they been pressing teams and got caught on the break? The back four are all decent players, but they are getting outnumbered when teams break - Madrid almost scored twice in a matter of minutes from Celtic corners where the ball was played out and all of a sudden it was 3 defenders vs 5 attackers. 

Rangers problems at the back come from a mixture of inviting teams onto them, and having to play inexperienced personnel (King and Sands) due to injuries and selling Bassey.

Both do have one thing in common - they are used to having the bulk of possession and territory in domestic games, it's a big change when you are having to defend the majority of the time. The likes of Taylor for Celtic and Tavenier for Rangers are great going forward, but struggle when under pressure from attacking teams.


----------



## KenL (Nov 3, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Totally agree, it's been a brutal campaign for both teams, but lessons will have been learned. Regular qualification will see them improve, thanks in part to the extra 30-40m in income, also from the experience.
		
Click to expand...

I hear Rangers will "only" get about 13 million. Celtic will get a little more for their 2 draws.

I really thought Celtic would have been 3rd at worst in that group but knew Rangers had zero chance.


----------



## KenL (Nov 3, 2022)

Posting this before @SwingsitlikeHogan comes in to gloat. 
https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/celtic-fans-anger-locals-after-28400419


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 3, 2022)

I think it a bit rich that fans of either of the OF teams might accuse fans of the rest of Scottish football of ‘gloating’ over the travails of the OF.

The report of the behaviour of Celtic fans in Madrid saddens me, why would I gloat.


----------



## KenL (Nov 3, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I think it a bit rich that fans of either of the OF teams might accuse fans of the rest of Scottish football of ‘gloating’ over the travails of the OF.
		
Click to expand...

Good for you. 🧐


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 3, 2022)

KenL said:



			Posting this before @SwingsitlikeHogan comes in to gloat.
https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/celtic-fans-anger-locals-after-28400419

Click to expand...

Jeez, talk about scraping the barrel. No disorder, no arrests, it's hardly Manchester or George Square.


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 4, 2022)

KenL said:



			I hear Rangers will "only" get about 13 million. Celtic will get a little more for their 2 draws.
		
Click to expand...

Celtic get 29m euros, Rangers get 20m.

*Celtic and Rangers UEFA earnings 2022/23*
*UEFA payout
                          Celtic                            Rangers*
Participation fee     €15.6m                      €15.6m
Prize money          €1.9m                        £0
10-year coefficient €9.1m                        €2.3m
TV pool                €3.6m                        €3.2m
*Total                   €29.1m (£25.4m)      €20.4m (£17.8m)*


----------



## KenL (Nov 4, 2022)

4


rudebhoy said:



			Celtic get 29m euros, Rangers get 20m.
		
Click to expand...

4.5million per draw?


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 4, 2022)

KenL said:



			4


4.5million per draw?
		
Click to expand...

see my previous post, updated with the breakdown. Main difference is the 10-year coefficient.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 4, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Celtic get 29m euros, Rangers get 20m.

*Celtic and Rangers UEFA earnings 2022/23*
*UEFA payout
                          Celtic                            Rangers*
Participation fee     €15.6m                      €15.6m
Prize money          €1.9m                        £0
10-year coefficient €9.1m                        €2.3m
TV pool                €3.6m                        €3.2m
*Total                   €29.1m (£25.4m)      €20.4m (£17.8m)*

Click to expand...

…and meanwhile and as a comparison St Johnstone’s most recent published accounts showed the company as having total financial reserves of £2m and typical annual turnover of £2m (Excluding money from transfers as only rarely does the club get decent money from transfers).

So while the OF may well highlight understandably and correctly that they are competing on an uneven playing field when in the champions league…most of Scottish football has to get on with doing the same year in, year out.  Not complaining as it’s just as it is.  And it’s difficult.


----------



## KenL (Nov 4, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			…and meanwhile and as a comparison St Johnstone’s most recent published accounts showed the company as having reserves of £2m and typical annual turnover of £2m.
		
Click to expand...

You need more fans to turn up and watch, no?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 4, 2022)

KenL said:



			You need more fans to turn up and watch, no?
		
Click to expand...

Actually for the last home game - against Killie - the attendance was just under 4000.  Not bad I thought given the population of Perth is under 50,000 (so could all easily fit in both Ibrox or Parhead)…btw the t/o figure of 2m was most recent, more typically it’s 3.5-4m…riches.

And the perspective check on crowd size.  When St Johnstone played Dundee Utd in the 2014 Scottish Cup Final there were an estimated 15,000 StJohnstone supporters in the crowd…me, my lad and my mum were just three 😍.  That was the largest St Johnstone support at any match ever and anywhere in the history of the club.


----------



## KenL (Nov 4, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Actually for the last home game - against Killie - the attendance was just under 4000.  Not bad I thought given the population of Perth is under 50,000 (so could all easily fit in both Ibrox or Parhead)…btw the t/o figure of 2m was most recent, more typically it’s 3.5-4m…riches.

And the perspective check on crowd size.  When St Johnstone played Dundee Utd in the 2014 Scottish Cup Final there were an estimated 15,000 StJohnstone supporters in the crowd…me, my lad and my mum were just three 😍.  That was the largest St Johnstone support at any match ever and anywhere in the history of the club.
		
Click to expand...

It was the same when St.Mirren won the cup. But, they were like snow off a dyke.


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 5, 2022)

VAR handball decisions getting absolutely ridiculous. Dundee Utd sling a cross in, goes over the head of the Celtic full back. Dundee Utd striker gets a header in, it hits the arm of the Celtic full back who has his back to the play and is totally oblivious. 

Ref plays on, VAR ref gets him to look at. Decision- penalty and a booking for the full back!

Unbelievably bad decision, a total joke.


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 5, 2022)

Utd equalise with 3 minutes to go. Celtic go up the park and score twice. 

That’s why we’re champions


----------



## Ian_George (Nov 5, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			VAR handball decisions getting absolutely ridiculous. Dundee Utd sling a cross in, goes over the head of the Celtic full back. Dundee Utd striker gets a header in, it hits the arm of the Celtic full back who has his back to the play and is totally oblivious.

Ref plays on, VAR ref gets him to look at. Decision- penalty and a booking for the full back!

Unbelievably bad decision, a total joke.
		
Click to expand...

Not seen it, but I would suspect it was awarded because of the (2021-22 change) ruling that the arm was in an 'un-natural' position - making the player's body bigger.

Edit: If it's this one, then VAR intervention and subsequent decision change was correct - as per the above 'unnatural position' aspect!
https://www.scottishdailyexpress.co.uk/sport/football/celtic-dundee-united-var-decisions-28416943


----------



## chico (Nov 5, 2022)

VAR takes far to long. Had to leave the game early anyway because of the rail strike but two VAR checks took 4 minutes, ended up missing half the goals. Should be quicker.


----------



## Ian_George (Nov 5, 2022)

chico said:



			VAR takes far to long. Had to leave the game early anyway because of the rail strike but two VAR checks took 4 minutes, ended up missing half the goals. Should be quicker.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 5, 2022)

Ian_George said:



			Not seen it, but I would suspect it was awarded because of the (2021-22 change) ruling that the arm was in an 'un-natural' position - making the player's body bigger.

Edit: If it's this one, then VAR intervention and subsequent decision change was correct - as per the above 'unnatural position' aspect!
https://www.scottishdailyexpress.co.uk/sport/football/celtic-dundee-united-var-decisions-28416943

Click to expand...

His body wasn’t in an unnatural position- he jumped for the ball so had his arms out, it went over his head and was headed against him with his back to the ball. 

Bad enough decision, but to then book him for something he knew nothing about was ridiculous.


----------



## Ian_George (Nov 5, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			His body wasn’t in an unnatural position- he jumped for the ball so had his arms out, it went over his head and was headed against him with his back to the ball.

Bad enough decision, but to then book him for something he knew nothing about was ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

According to the rules (actually Laws), he _*was*_ in an 'unnatural position' (made body bigger than natural)! I agree that booking was unfortunate, but presume that's compulsory. So, if you want to blame anything for a bizarre decision, it's Football's Laws that are 'to blame', not VAR!


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 6, 2022)

Ian_George said:



			According to the rules (actually Laws), he _*was*_ in an 'unnatural position' (made body bigger than natural)! I agree that booking was unfortunate, but presume that's compulsory. So, if you want to blame anything for a bizarre decision, it's Football's Laws that are 'to blame', not VAR!
		
Click to expand...

Jumping to head a ball with your arms by your side is unnatural. No one does that. The booking is not compulsory either. We had two penalties given against us for handball in midweek. Both were very soft, however the one which looked more "unnatural", the defender didn't get booked. The one which hit the player point blank, he did get booked!


----------



## Ian_George (Nov 6, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Jumping to head a ball with your arms by your side is unnatural. No one does that. The booking is not compulsory either. We had two penalties given against us for handball in midweek. Both were very soft, however the one which looked more "unnatural", the defender didn't get booked. The one which hit the player point blank, he did get booked!
		
Click to expand...

According to the rules (actually Laws), he _*was*_ in an 'unnatural position' (made body bigger than natural)! I agree that booking was unfortunate, maybe being so close to the goal deemed to warrant it. But, if you want to blame anything for a bizarre decision, it's Football's Laws that are 'to blame', not VAR!


----------



## Val (Nov 6, 2022)

KenL said:



			I hear Rangers will "only" get about 13 million. Celtic will get a little more for their 2 draws.

I really thought Celtic would have been 3rd at worst in that group but knew Rangers had zero chance.
		
Click to expand...

Celtic had the chances to be second never mind third but fine margins at that level mean chances need to be taken or you pay the price, as Celtic found out. Celtic should have beaten Shatkthar home and away and at least beaten Leipzig at home such was the chances created but the didn't and now learn lessons and move on.

I've said it for years, getting to the CL groups is the goal for nothing Celtic and Rangers with anything else a bonus. The reality is our levels are the Europa League.


----------



## KenL (Nov 6, 2022)

GVB could well be sacked after today.


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 6, 2022)

KenL said:



			GVB could well be sacked after today.
		
Click to expand...

Hope not


----------



## KenL (Nov 6, 2022)

Well done to St.J.
Played well as a team and fought hard for one another.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 6, 2022)

KenL said:



			GVB could well be sacked after today.
		
Click to expand...

And take the players with him.


----------



## chico (Nov 6, 2022)

I think Rangers could struggle to come back from this. Look a broken outfit, change at the top inevitable now imo.
Need to let a new manager assess the squad before the transfer window opens.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 6, 2022)

If I were a different person I might just allow myself a wee gloat! But I’ll suffice with noting that that’s our first home win over Rangers since 2010; three wins in a row takes us to 5th (a mad league); what did I say about Nicky Clark and Stevie May…👍😍. And btw - not a bad strike for Saintees first goal and neat flick for 2nd…COYS!!! 🕺🕺🕺🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 6, 2022)

KenL said:



			GVB could well be sacked after today.
		
Click to expand...

Would you take Gerrard back?


----------



## KenL (Nov 6, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Would you take Gerrard back?
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, I would probably be OK with that.  He would get the team fitter, one of their problems at the moment.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 6, 2022)

Can Rangers really afford to sack him and get a decent replacement ?


----------



## KenL (Nov 6, 2022)

Yes they can.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 6, 2022)

Great win for SAINTEES 
And a great win for Hearts 0-0 at 40 mins. have a guy sent off and win 3-2


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 6, 2022)

KenL said:



			Hmm, I would probably be OK with that.  He would get the team fitter, one of their problems at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

More importantly, would the support accept that? A lot were really unhappy with him walking out mid-season. Rodgers is reviled by a lot of Celtic fans for doing the same. 

I guess desperate times call for desperate measures. What you don’t want is the scenario Celtic had with Lennon who was allowed to stay in charge for months despite things going from bad to worse on a weekly basis.


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 6, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Can Rangers really afford to sack him and get a decent replacement ? 

Click to expand...

Can they afford not to sack him? Beale is doing a great job at QPR, knows the club so would hit the ground running.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 7, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Great win for SAINTEES 
And a great win for Hearts 0-0 at 40 mins. have a guy sent off and win 3-2 

Click to expand...

Though plse can you explain how it was that Gordon wasn't sent off...notwithstanding whether or not his first booking was merited - he was booked and then brought the Well forward down in the box for the penalty.  No...me neither.  I suspect that Billy's mate may have a thing or two to say about it.


----------



## Val (Nov 7, 2022)

KenL said:



			Yes they can.
		
Click to expand...

What makes you so sure? Recruitment has been dreadful, sold their best players and didn't reinvest. I was told back in August that Dougie Park was calling in his loans and all CL money and transfer fees will be earmarked for him and other director loans. 

Looking accurate currently.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 7, 2022)

Val said:



			What makes you so sure? Recruitment has been dreadful, sold their best players and didn't reinvest. I was told back in August that Dougie Park was calling in his loans and all CL money and transfer fees will be earmarked for him and other director loans.

Looking accurate currently.
		
Click to expand...

That's the rumour I heard too and why I asked the question.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 8, 2022)

Seven Scottish Premiership players selected for the Ossie WC squad.
Also playing is former Scotland cap Jason Cummings.

Alongside Wales we will now have another team to cheer on.


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 13, 2022)

Another bad result for wee Gio yesterday. I caught the second half and thought they looked lethargic and lacking ideas.

9 points behind now, surely the end is nigh?


----------



## KenL (Nov 13, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Another bad result for wee Gio yesterday. I caught the second half and thought they looked lethargic and lacking ideas.

9 points behind now, surely the end is nigh?
		
Click to expand...

They've been lethargic for weeks. Seems he'll be removed during the break.


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 13, 2022)

KenL said:



			They've been lethargic for weeks. Seems he'll be removed during the break.
		
Click to expand...

Incredible to think it's only 6 months since they were in a European final. It's been a hellish season, reminds me of Lennon's last few months. It does look like the players have given up trying for the manager.


----------



## KenL (Nov 13, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Incredible to think it's only 6 months since they were in a European final. It's been a hellish season, reminds me of Lennon's last few months. It does look like the players have given up trying for the manager.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Selling our best players and the injuries hasn't helped but there clearly other problems.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 13, 2022)

Meanwhile in non-OF Land 😉 StJ continue their comeback from last year’s hellish season…a point against Motherwell is no bad thing, even when at home.  They are no shabby bunch are the Well.  And so StJ climb to =5th albeit in a very tightly bunched middle six.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 21, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Another bad result for wee Gio yesterday. I caught the second half and thought they looked lethargic and lacking ideas.

9 points behind now*, surely the end is nigh?*

Click to expand...

And you would be right. Not the worst time to be moving a manager on. Time to get someone new in, they will have a couple of weeks training with them etc before the next game.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 21, 2022)

He was sacked this morning.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 21, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			He was sacked this morning.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I was a bit cryptic. I meant the reply to confirm what @rudebhoy had suggested.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 21, 2022)

Never a good look to be managing a team that struggles, or too often these last weeks and months fails, to beat diddy teams.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 21, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Never a good look to be managing a team that struggles, or too often these last weeks and months fails, to beat diddy teams.
		
Click to expand...

Not so sure if there are too many diddy teams in the SPL these days.
Teams with a small fanbase yes, but some of them like Livingstone are far from walkovers.
The Uglies seem to have had quite a few last minute winners/equalisers v the Diddys this season.

PS in the pub last night a fitba fan challenged us to name 3 Qatar players.
Easy ....George Harrison, Eric Clapton and the Bert Weedon


----------



## chico (Nov 21, 2022)

I would imagine an appointment will be quick for rangers, probably spent the last week looking to see who is available.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 21, 2022)

chico said:



			I would imagine an appointment will be quick for rangers, probably spent the last week looking to see who is available.
		
Click to expand...

Sean Dyche?


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 21, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Sean Dyche?
		
Click to expand...

Beale is the obvious choice if they can prise him away from QPR.

Failing that, Neil Lennon is looking for a job


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 21, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Beale is the obvious choice if they can prise him away from QPR.

Failing that, Neil Lennon is looking for a job 

Click to expand...

Thought you would like this


----------



## KenL (Nov 21, 2022)

I know that is a "joke" but it is a horrific image. 😬


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 21, 2022)

KenL said:



			I know that is a "joke" but it is a horrific image. 😬
		
Click to expand...

The Glaswegian Game of Thrones.🙄


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 23, 2022)

Good read from The Athletic - 

-------------------------------------


Just six weeks separated Rangers’ two trips to the Iberian peninsula this year, but the change in mood between those two visits could hardly have been greater.

In May, Rangers arrived in Sevilla, the hottest city in Europe, as a team ablaze. They had trammeled over the odds to reach the Europa League final, and stood just one game away from winning the club’s second European trophy.

At the heart of it all was Giovanni van Bronckhorst, looking every inch a manager ready to seize his shot at immortality. Ultimately, he fell agonisingly short, beaten in a penalty shootout by Eintracht Frankfurt, but at least winning the Scottish Cup a week later to end an 11-year wait for a domestic cup kept supporters’ spirits high going into the summer.

It was another trip to the southern tip of Europe, however — a pre-season tour of the Algarve — which suggested that cracks were starting to appear in the Van Bronckhorst regime, ones that have contributed to his regime toppling with his sacking on Monday.
Various sources confirmed to _The Athletic _that there was a disagreement on the final day of the Algarve trip between the manager and a group of senior players.

*The squad had been given a period of free time before they were due to meet at the coach to take them to the airport and fly home. Some players played golf or went out to explore the area but a group of senior players stayed in the hotel lobby and drank more alcohol than permitted.
When Van Bronckhorst found out that his guidance had been ignored there was a back and forth between him and some players about the strictness of his message. It was not the sort of major row that caused lasting damage, but people close to the players doubted whether disobedience or backchat would have occurred under predecessor Steven Gerrard.*

It can hardly be argued that Van Bronckhorst is a soft touch. You do not win over a century of caps for the Netherlands, the Champions League with Barcelona and the Premier League with Arsenal, or play with some of the greatest players and biggest personalities in the game, and not have inner steel or a fiery side.

He saw how chief disciplinarian Dick Advocaat operated at Rangers and how ruthless and unsparing he could be when a player stepped out of line. There was evidence that he could be ruthless, too, in the way he handled Alfredo Morelos.

The Colombia striker got on the wrong side of Gerrard numerous times for his indiscipline and lifestyle but for the first three months under Van Bronckhorst he was said to be the happiest and most integrated he had been at Rangers, which was attributed to the fact he had a manager and an assistant coach in Roy Makaay who spoke Spanish.

Morelos scored 10 goals in his first 13 games under Van Bronckhorst but, after going down a couple of times before the international break in March, he missed the rest of the season after suffering a thigh injury that required surgery.
His comeback has been a disaster. He was sent off against Hibernian and was then left out of the squad for the trip to face PSV in the Champions League play-off. Van Bronckhorst said it had been “building for a while” due to the player’s behaviour, and _The Athletic_ revealed that he was late for the recovery session on August 14, two days before the PSV first leg.

It was a bold step but overall morale in the camp was not an issue then, as Rangers produced a sophisticated display to qualify for the Champions League for the first time in 12 years.
In many ways, by coming through those two rounds of qualifying, Van Bronckhorst raised expectations to an impossibly high level. Rangers endured a horrific Champions League campaign against Liverpool, Napoli and Ajax, losing every game, scoring just twice and recording the worst group stage performance with a goal difference of -20.

A 4-0 loss to Celtic in September started what was a demoralising final 10 weeks in charge. Rangers won just seven times in his last 17 games as an injury crisis and repeated European drubbings killed their momentum.
A dressing room source described how the squad had not expected to struggle as much as they did in the Champions League and how the crushing nature of the European defeats had affected them physically and mentally, resulting in an atmosphere that was “very negative”. That is tough to endure at any club, but especially at Rangers, where winning is expected as a matter of course.

Rangers racked up 27 games before the winter break, a mammoth schedule given the club had more than 10 players out injured by the time they travelled to St Mirren for the final game before the World Cup break. And player fitness and the work done at the training ground during the week is one of the aspects that came under scrutiny.

*Two players returned from the off-season behind on their fitness and were given individual programmes to get to the right level to be part of the group.*

*Pre-season saw Rangers incorporate the same 5×3-minute runs that were a staple of Gerrard’s camps, but otherwise it was deemed to be a considerably lighter workload. One player even shared with a competitor that he felt slightly undercooked compared to where he would expect to be once the season had started.*

Scott Arfield spoke publicly about the difference in approach between Van Bronckhorst and other British managers he has worked with.

“We’ve got a European coach here now and predominantly it’s all about the ball, being football fit,” he said. “With British coaches like Yogi (John Hughes) or (Sean) Dyche (at Burnley), he had a day where it was all about running and trying to break you mentally, which I loved,” he said.

“If I become a manager I’ll definitely put that into my style because you see a different side to the players when you put demands on them to run and to see if you can break them, because it’s a long season.”

Training during the season usually started at 11am and would not consist of many double sessions, part of which was due to the heavy schedule limiting the number of first-team players available.

Nevertheless, some players found the sessions to be slower and less intense, with the content more focused on tactical messaging than the British staple of small-sided games.

Rangers’ endurance was a major part of their success last season but that base fitness was put in place last summer by Gerrard’s regime. It is understood that the running numbers being posted by the players did not show a decline but injuries reached a peak in recent weeks and did not help Van Bronckhorst’s cause.

Far too many of the squad were not contributing, including Morelos — one of the biggest earners. The manager sought to rehabilitate him quicker than expected after bombing him out but it did not work as he was unable to displace Antonio Colak, who has scored 14 goals since signing from PAOK. When Morelos has been on the field he has looked off the pace or frustrated at his peripheral role.


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 23, 2022)

part 2 - 

Recruitment is the other cause behind Van Bronckhorst’s struggles. It is not the case that he did not have a say in which players came in, rather that he had the final say once the scouting process had delivered the shortlist of names to him for the specific position.

He added seven players but only Colak and Malik Tillman were able to cement themselves as starters, with the others not able to play regularly due to injuries or struggles with form. The relative lack of firepower compared to Celtic can be seen in the numbers delivered by their forward players.

In his second season at Feyenoord, Van Bronckhorst requested that all summer signings be made before the team returned for training as he wanted as much time as possible to integrate them and get across his messages.

Rangers returned to training at the end of June and Colak was his first signing on July 7 but the club did act quickly to add another five players in the next 18 days, after banking money for Calvin Bassey and Joe Aribo.

It was the only prolonged period of time he had to coach his team in his full tenure. Ceri Bowley, who joined from City Football Group after working closely with Van Bronckhorst for six months there, helped influence the framework of the coaching methodology but his arrival took months after having to work his notice period.

A clear structure was put in place at the start of the season but over time this appeared to become diluted. Van Bronckhorst seemed like the man who knew how to strike the right balance in most scenarios, but Celtic Park seemed to haunt his team.

In February his team were routed 3-0 in a game so one-sided it was reminiscent of the years when Rangers turned up expecting to be a punchbag. Gerrard had banished the fear factor but when they then lost 4-0 again in September — a scoreline that included two goalkeeper errors and two quick dead-ball situations — that style of build-up appeared less prominent.

The lack of incision and variety in the final third became a big issue in his final games in charge and it did not seem to be improving, bar a one-off win against Aberdeen.

He did a lot of video sessions and analysis work, consistent with his time at Feyenoord. He was a stickler for details and discipline, which is why at Feyenoord he would be phoning the boss of the club’s data partner to ask where the post-match analysis was the next morning if it hadn’t been sent exactly on the minute it was meant to be.

Van Bronckhorst made a lot of changes from game to game and the amount of analysis increased considerably, including going over the last game and combing over his own team’s style rather than focusing mainly on the opposition.

Van Bronckhorst leaves having lost the lead in the Premiership last season and now having fallen too far behind again this year to mount a credible challenge to Celtic. He gave Rangers fans one of the most thrilling rides imaginable on the way to Seville but he never managed to crack it domestically and get Rangers to a place where they could win the league.

It was in stark contrast to his achievements with Feyenoord in 2016-17. Then, as the pressure was mounting on his team, who needed a win on the final day to end the long wait for a title, he gave his squad two days off. When they came back, instead of training, he prepared a boat trip and a nice dinner. As the manager he wanted to show them that he felt the pressure they were living under that week, and this act helped give the team the confidence to go out and play their natural game.

Should he have been given more time at Rangers? Is the failure this season down to recruitment more than coaching? Is the core of this squad, looking likely to only win a single league in five years, just not up to the challenge?

These are the questions that will dominate the post-mortem but Van Bronckhorst’s year in charge featured a rollercoaster of emotions that made his tenure feel like a full parliamentary term.

Was he a success or a failure? It feels like a reductive question as Van Bronckhorst was neither. He was not a philosophy or a personality. He was a technocratic coach who believed in adapting and that winning, regardless of style, would bring success.

There were undoubted triumphs. He harnessed a team that seemed to have hit a ceiling at the last 16 of the Europa League and somehow conjured a belief and aggressive style of football that saw better teams with far bigger budgets blown away.

He took a raw jumble of attributes in Bassey, identified his best position and blended them to make a freakish £25million centre-back who became Rangers’ club-record sale.

He defied the poor record of Gerrard in knockout competitions by beating Hearts in the Scottish Cup final, and eclipsed his predecessor by overcoming Royale Union Saint-Gilloise and PSV to end a 12-year absence from the Champions League.

But his sacking proves that these achievements are all negligible if the league title goes to Celtic Park, which is why an an uninspiring 1-1 draw at St Mirren — where he was forced to throw on 18-year-old striker Robbie Ure and saw him end up in a disagreement with Glen Kamara at full-time — brought down the curtain on his 368-day reign.

The DJ at SMISA Stadium was not to know but there was something fitting in him playing ‘Que sera, sera’ at the final whistle that day. Van Bronckhorst would have identified with that kind of fatalism.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 24, 2022)

I spoke with my brother yesterday on serious family matters, and though he and my niece are season ticket holders at Ibrox I decided that things are tough enough for us at the moment without me quizzing him on how he felt about GvB departure and general state of affairs down Govan way.  See that’s the caring brotherly side of me 😘 no point in going there…well not at the moment.  Truth is though…losing to StJ a couple of weeks back was never great 👍


----------



## chico (Nov 24, 2022)

It's beginning to look like it's going to be Beale as a replacement. What do the Rangers fans think of this one?
Looks to me like they want someone who can wring everything out of the current squad without having to spend crazy money on transfers.


----------



## KenL (Nov 24, 2022)

chico said:



			It's beginning to look like it's going to be Beale as a replacement. What do the Rangers fans think of this one?
Looks to me like they want someone who can wring everything out of the current squad without having to spend crazy money on transfers.
		
Click to expand...

Only time will tell, the major thing being him able to make good signings.
But, he seems to have a good working relationship with the players. I'd rather someone like him rather than a big name.
Just look at Ange P, nobody knew him here but what a signing he has been for Celtic.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 24, 2022)

I think it would be a quick/cheap fix.
He knows the players and the set up and can hit the ground running. Even though I think the league is now out of reach
I think he guided Gérard well.


----------



## KenL (Nov 24, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			I think it would be a quick/cheap fix.
He knows the players and the set up and can hit the ground running.
I think he guided Gérard well.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure he'll be cheap.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 24, 2022)

KenL said:



			Not sure he'll be cheap.
		
Click to expand...

How much compensation did we get for Gérard.


----------



## KenL (Nov 24, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			How much compensation did we get for Gérard.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, good point.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 4, 2022)

Hearts match in Spain v an Italian team cut short due to a team 'square go'
It was a friendly.


----------



## KenL (Dec 4, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Hearts match in Spain v an Italian team cut short due to a team 'square go'
It was a friendly. 

Click to expand...

Pathetic.


----------



## Val (Dec 4, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			I think it would be a quick/cheap fix.
He knows the players and the set up and can hit the ground running. Even though I think the league is now out of reach
I think he guided Gérard well.
		
Click to expand...

Late to this one but disagree, Gerard was guided by McAllister not Beale. His record  at QPR doesn't make pretty reading either. Great signing for Celtic this one. He'll be out the door at the end of the season if he doesn't get a flawless run.


----------



## KenL (Dec 4, 2022)

Val said:



			Late to this one but disagree, Gerard was guided by McAllister not Beale. His record  at QPR doesn't make pretty reading either. Great signing for Celtic this one. He'll be out the door at the end of the season if he doesn't get a flawless run.
		
Click to expand...

Charming. 🙄


----------



## Val (Dec 5, 2022)

KenL said:



			Charming. 🙄
		
Click to expand...

What have I said to offend you now?


----------



## IanM (Dec 17, 2022)

Sat watching Celtic v Aberdeen.

It's not very good. ￼5 mins to go.

Celtic have had 30 shots.   No goals yet.


----------



## IanM (Dec 17, 2022)

Then... bang!


----------



## fundy (Dec 17, 2022)

IanM said:



			Sat watching Celtic v Aberdeen.

It's not very good. ￼5 mins to go.

Celtic have had 30 shots.   No goals yet.
		
Click to expand...


good work sir


----------



## IanM (Dec 17, 2022)

I'll post my BACS no for all the Celtic fans to send their thanks!


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 17, 2022)

IanM said:



			Sat watching Celtic v Aberdeen.

It's not very good. ￼5 mins to go.

Celtic have had 30 shots.   No goals yet.
		
Click to expand...

Aberdeen got what they deserved. 3rd in the league with a great home record, thought they would have a go, but instead were incredibly negative, only had 2 shots in the whole game. 

Hopefully they will be a bit more adventurous against Rangers on Tuesday.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 18, 2022)

Good away win for StJ over the Staggies…and unbeaten in six…up to 5th.  Trip to ‘paradise’ next Saturday is never fun.  Whatever.


----------



## chico (Dec 18, 2022)

If GG does want away from Celtic hopefully we will get a "fox in the box" type in to replace him. The was Celtic play with the right striker the goals will flow.


----------



## Val (Dec 19, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Aberdeen got what they deserved. 3rd in the league with a great home record, thought they would have a go, but instead were incredibly negative, only had 2 shots in the whole game.

Hopefully they will be a bit more adventurous against Rangers on Tuesday.
		
Click to expand...

If they sat any deeper they'd have been out at the rigs


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 24, 2022)

Broken leg for Craig Gordon today. Looks like a really bad break on the picture which is doing the rounds. Will be very hard for him to come back at his age. Shame for the big guy.


----------



## KenL (Dec 24, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Broken leg for Craig Gordon today. Looks like a really bad break on the picture which is doing the rounds. Will be very hard for him to come back at his age. Shame for the big guy.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no. Hope he is OK.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 24, 2022)

Terrible news about Craig Gordon especially if it’s a break…he’s been brilliant for both Hearts and Scotland - almost totemic for Scotland.

Puts any disappointment I might feel about StJ 4-1 defeat by the green weegies into perspective…though it was always likely to be thus.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 1, 2023)

Frank NcGarvey passed this morning. Loved him in the hoops, always tried his heart out. 

RIP Frank.


----------



## KenL (Jan 1, 2023)

rudebhoy said:



			Frank NcGarvey passed this morning. Loved him in the hoops, always tried his heart out.

RIP Frank.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. A very good player. Remember seeing him playing his heart out for St.Mirren and Celtic against Rangers.  Seemed a really nice guy.
RIP


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 1, 2023)

Sad news indeed about Frank McGarvey…always seemed a very whole-hearted player.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 2, 2023)

Great game today and not over yet. Thought there may have been some comments.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 2, 2023)

3offTheTee said:



			Great game today and not over yet. Thought there may have been some comments.
		
Click to expand...

Very scrappy. Strange selection from Ange, Forrest has done nothing to merit a start and was predictably terrible. Taylor injury didn’t help and JJ had a nightmare at LB. 

A much better point for Celtic than Rangers.


----------



## chico (Jan 2, 2023)

rudebhoy said:



			Very scrappy. Strange selection from Ange, Forrest has done nothing to merit a start and was predictably terrible. Taylor injury didn’t help and JJ had a nightmare at LB.

A much better point for Celtic than Rangers.
		
Click to expand...

They said a lot of players had been unwell, probably shaped the team today more than anything.


----------



## BrianM (Jan 2, 2023)

Rangers should of won that game today, apart from the first 20mins they were the better side, Celtic never gave up though and Mooy made a big difference when he came on, Forrest needs to find a new club and try to kick on, he was brilliant a few years ago but looks laboured these days.
Hatate looks class and is absolutely lightning quick as well.


----------



## KenL (Jan 2, 2023)

As a Rangers fan, I'm happy with a draw.
Celtic are a better team at the moment and Rangers are lacking a little in fitness.
Beale seems to be improving them so happy with that.
I didn't see the game, just listened on the radio.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 2, 2023)

Every Jan 2nd Old Firm game my thoughts seem to always go back to the terrible events of that dark and foggy late afternoon in 1971.  I can still recall listening on the radio to events unfolding, and going upstairs to tell my mum (she was having a bath and so must have been going out) of what was being reported.  A very sad and awful day.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 2, 2023)

Just watching highlights of the OF game and so pleased that a moment silence was held prior to kick-off.  I’m not a fan of moments applause, for me they just don‘t convey the same level of contemplative reflection that is a moments silence for any event worthy of the moment - and delighted that it was impeccably observed by all.


----------



## KenL (Jan 2, 2023)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just watching highlights of the OF game and so pleased that a moment silence was held prior to kick-off.  I’m not a fan of moments applause, for me they just don‘t convey the same level of contemplative reflection that is a moments silence for any event worthy of the moment - and delighted that it was impeccably observed by all.
		
Click to expand...

Are you deaf?


----------



## BrianM (Jan 2, 2023)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just watching highlights of the OF game and so pleased that a moment silence was held prior to kick-off.  I’m not a fan of moments applause, for me they just don‘t convey the same level of contemplative reflection that is a moments silence for any event worthy of the moment - and delighted that it was impeccably observed by all.
		
Click to expand...

Clearly trolling to the highest degree, glad you think it’s amusing.


----------



## KenL (Jan 2, 2023)

BrianM said:



			Clearly trolling to the highest degree, glad you think it’s amusing.
		
Click to expand...

I just watched the highlights.
The vast majority of people in the ground were respectful to those who passed away in 1971 or recently.
There was clear booing by some morons which is a disgrace.
Hopefully @SwingsitlikeHogan will explain his post...


----------



## BrianM (Jan 2, 2023)

KenL said:



			I just watched the highlights.
The vast majority of people in the ground were respectful to those who passed away in 1971 or recently.
There was clear booing by some morons which is a disgrace.
Hopefully @SwingsitlikeHogan will explain his post...
		
Click to expand...

It’s always a minority Ken, but to say you can’t hear that is clearly someone on the wind up.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 3, 2023)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just watching highlights of the OF game and so pleased that a moment silence was held prior to kick-off.  I’m not a fan of moments applause, for me they just don‘t convey the same level of contemplative reflection that is a moments silence for any event worthy of the moment - and delighted that it was impeccably observed by all.
		
Click to expand...

They must have edited out the moronic Celtic fans shouting on the highlights.
On live it was only a few at the end but very noticeable.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 3, 2023)

So much for VAR....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 3, 2023)

KenL said:



			I just watched the highlights.
The vast majority of people in the ground were respectful to those who passed away in 1971 or recently.
There was clear booing by some morons which is a disgrace.
Hopefully @SwingsitlikeHogan will explain his post...
		
Click to expand...

Sorry. As i honestly never heard any booing, maybe it wasn’t broadcast in the highlights,  I was highly complementary of the crowd for their impeccable observation of a silence. It’s easy for applause to drown out the idiots, but in a silence they would be all clearly heard…and there was nothing…well not in the highlights.


----------



## KenL (Jan 3, 2023)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Sorry. As i honestly never heard any booing, maybe it wasn’t broadcast in the highlights,  I was highly complementary of the crowd for their impeccable observation of a silence. It’s easy for applause to drown out the idiots, but in a silence they would be all clearly heard…and there was nothing…well not in the highlights.
		
Click to expand...

There was on the the BBC highlights and massive booing after the ref blew to end the silence.


----------



## KenL (Jan 3, 2023)

rudebhoy said:



View attachment 45795


So much for VAR....
		
Click to expand...

Pictures always look different.
The analysts on Sportscene seemed to agree with the decisions.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 3, 2023)

KenL said:



			Pictures always look different.
The analysts on Sportscene seemed to agree with the decisions.
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish. McCann and Maloney both said it should have been a penalty against Goldson for handball. 

The Starfelt challenge was stupid but the replays clearly showed he made no contact with Sakala who stood on Starfelts foot and fell over. 

It's also a clear handball with his hands in an unnatural position.


----------



## KenL (Jan 3, 2023)

Must be my selective hearing. 😃


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 3, 2023)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Sorry. As i honestly never heard any booing, maybe it wasn’t broadcast in the highlights,  I was highly complementary of the crowd for their impeccable observation of a silence. It’s easy for applause to drown out the idiots, but in a silence they would be all clearly heard…and there was nothing…well not in the highlights.
		
Click to expand...

The booing was from the Rangers fans aimed at the small number of Celtic fans shouting.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 3, 2023)

Anyway…apologies for upsetting Rangers fans for me not spotting the shouting and booing on the highlights.  There was me being pleasantly surprised and being complementary, unfortunately missing disgraceful booing by one side of the OF fence, and getting accused of God only knows what by the other.  Is it any wonder that non-OF fans think of the OF and their fans as we do.   Sorry but it really pi55es me off.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 3, 2023)

KenL said:



			Jog on!
		
Click to expand...

I’m sorry but that makes my point precisely.  

I missed the booing and was attacked for being complimentary to the fans, and in this context that’s Celtic fans. But my apology for not criticising the booing is that I get a scornful response for being pi55ed off that I made a mistake and was attacked for it.  You couldn’t make it up.


----------



## KenL (Jan 3, 2023)

rudebhoy said:



View attachment 45795


So much for VAR....
		
Click to expand...

https://www.footballscotland.co.uk/spfl/john-beaton-given-rangers-vs-25881581
This suggests Goldson penalty decision was right.


----------



## MACM85 (Jan 3, 2023)

KenL said:



			bit.ly/3GBMRsk This suggests Goldson penalty decision was right.
		
Click to expand...

The issue here is that earlier in the season we had penalties given again O'Riley and Bernabei when the hand was at a natural angle. Then this penalty isn't given. I don't think the penalty Celtic gave away was a penalty. Starfelt didn't touch Sakala. The player stoon on Starfelt and that led to the contact. 

If VAR gives those then why not the Goldson one? Those hands in front of the face pushing a ball away isn't a natural position. If it is a penalty for one incident then it should be the same for all of them.


----------



## KenL (Jan 3, 2023)

MACM85 said:



			The issue here is that earlier in the season we had penalties given again O'Riley and Bernabei when the hand was at a natural angle. Then this penalty isn't given. I don't think the penalty Celtic gave away was a penalty. Starfelt didn't touch Sakala. The player stoon on Starfelt and that led to the contact.

If VAR gives those then why not the Goldson one? Those hands in front of the face pushing a ball away isn't a natural position. If it is a penalty for one incident then it should be the same for all of them.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think what happened earlier in the season is relevant.

On the penalty that Rangers got, it would be good to hear why it was given. Does VAR get more camera angles than the one we saw, perhaps there was contact prior to Sakala's foot landing on the defenders?


----------



## BrianM (Jan 3, 2023)

Sakala one was a penalty, no doubt, Starfelt should never of went to ground.
The Goldson one was a penalty as well with the current stupid rules, although I personally don't like how handball is getting interpreted these days.


----------



## MACM85 (Jan 3, 2023)

KenL said:



			I don't think what happened earlier in the season is relevant.

On the penalty that Rangers got, it would be good to hear why it was given. Does VAR get more camera angles than the one we saw, perhaps there was contact prior to Sakala's foot landing on the defenders?
		
Click to expand...

Course irregularities with VAR is relevant. How can less blatant handballs be given where there was no movement of the hand towards the ball but Goldson raises his hands and pushes the ball as he was a goalkeeper. 

You can check all the camera angles and replays on the penalty that was given and see there was no contact until the attacker put his foot down on Starfelts leg and that is what made the contact. The lunging in was daft and even though I do not agree it was given I can see why they ref thought it was a penalty but surely VAR should have watched the replays and correct the decision? 

I appreciate you see them with blue tinted glasses on but you can't disagree that VAR in Scotland has not been favourable on decisions and less favourable to other teams based on who is playing.


----------



## KenL (Jan 3, 2023)

MACM85 said:



			Course irregularities with VAR is relevant. How can less blatant handballs be given where there was no movement of the hand towards the ball but Goldson raises his hands and pushes the ball as he was a goalkeeper.

You can check all the camera angles and replays on the penalty that was given and see there was no contact until the attacker put his foot down on Starfelts leg and that is what made the contact. The lunging in was daft and even though I do not agree it was given I can see why they ref thought it was a penalty but surely VAR should have watched the replays and correct the decision?

I appreciate you see them with blue tinted glasses on but you can't disagree that VAR in Scotland has not been favourable on decisions and less favourable to other teams based on who is playing.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I am not seeing things with blue tinted glasses!

I posted a link to an interpretation of why the Goldson one wasn't given.

VAR is not good for the game in my opinion.

On Sakala, the majority of pundits think it was a penalty, as did the referee.

As to your suggestion of bias, I wouldn't know as I don't generally watch Celtic (or anyone really) unless they are playing Rangers.


----------



## MACM85 (Jan 3, 2023)

I will just leave this in here about how VAR doesn't seem to play fair to all teams in the SPFL - Penalties awarded in 22/23 season so far.







Amazing that there is just one team with none conceded. Must just be very good at not giving away fouls or handling the ball in the box


----------



## KenL (Jan 3, 2023)

I see your point, disgraceful bias against St. Mirren and Aberdeen.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 4, 2023)

MACM85 said:



			I will just leave this in here about how VAR doesn't seem to play fair to all teams in the SPFL - Penalties awarded in 22/23 season so far.

Amazing that there is just one team with none conceded. Must just be very good at not giving away fouls or handling the ball in the box
		
Click to expand...

I am very dim I know but as far as I can see no team has conceded 0 penalties. And if I read it right, for instance, St Mirren have conceded 8 penalties and the opposition have converted 7, hence only 1 has been missed by the opposition.

Pretty good work by the Staggies defence…only 1 pen conceded so far…👍. Except they are bottom of the league.🤔


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 4, 2023)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I am very dim I know but as far as I can see no team has conceded 0 penalties. And if I read it right, for instance, St Mirren have conceded 8 penalties and the opposition have converted 7, hence only 1 has been missed by the opposition.

Pretty good work by the Staggies defence…only 1 pen conceded so far…👍. Except they are bottom of the league.🤔
		
Click to expand...

I think the inference is that there's only 11 teams listed, meaning that 1, (not listed), have had 0 given against... 

God I love a good Cellik Tinfoil hat conspiracy and was surprised that it took at least a couple of hours for a green tinged photo showing that they, once again were always cheated, never defeated!

 I still hope for the days that Anastasia and Drizella are whisked away by their Atlantic League prince charming!


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 5, 2023)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I am very dim I know but as far as I can see no team has conceded 0 penalties. And if I read it right, for instance, St Mirren have conceded 8 penalties and the opposition have converted 7, hence only 1 has been missed by the opposition.

Pretty good work by the Staggies defence…only 1 pen conceded so far…👍. Except they are bottom of the league.🤔
		
Click to expand...

Wrong, Rangers have been awarded 5 penalties but have not conceded any.

Celtic have been awarded 2 and have conceded 5 which you have to say is pretty unusual for a team well clear at the top of the league.

It's not a one-off -

5 seasons (2018-19 to 2022-23) League penalties awarded v conceded net:

Rangers = +28
Hearts = +9 
Celtic = +8
Kilmarnock = +7
St Johnstone = +2
Hibs = +1
Aberdeen = -1
Hamilton = -1
Dutd = -3
Livingston = -6
Dundee = -9
Motherwell = -10
St Mirren = -12
Ross County = -12

Given that Celtic have been by far the most successful side during the above period, those stats are pretty staggering.

No doubt the usual deflection merchants will come out with their paranoia mantra, but the facts don't lie, one club is consistently refereed to a different standard than the rest.


----------



## KenL (Jan 5, 2023)

Perhaps Celtic players don't dive in the box?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 5, 2023)

GreiginFife said:



			I think the inference is that there's only 11 teams listed, meaning that 1, (not listed), have had 0 given against...

God I love a good Cellik Tinfoil hat conspiracy and was surprised that it took at least a couple of hours for a green tinged photo showing that they, once again were always cheated, never defeated!

I still hope for the days that Anastasia and Drizella are whisked away by their Atlantic League prince charming!
		
Click to expand...

Ah..never spotted that one of the sisters was missing from the table.


----------



## MACM85 (Jan 5, 2023)

rudebhoy said:



			Wrong, Rangers have been awarded 5 penalties but have not conceded any.

Celtic have been awarded 2 and have conceded 5 which you have to say is pretty unusual for a team well clear at the top of the league.

It's not a one-off -

5 seasons (2018-19 to 2022-23) League penalties awarded v conceded net:

Rangers = +28
Hearts = +9
Celtic = +8
Kilmarnock = +7
St Johnstone = +2
Hibs = +1
Aberdeen = -1
Hamilton = -1
Dutd = -3
Livingston = -6
Dundee = -9
Motherwell = -10
St Mirren = -12
Ross County = -12

Given that Celtic have been by far the most successful side during the above period, those stats are pretty staggering.

No doubt the usual deflection merchants will come out with their paranoia mantra, but the facts don't lie, one club is consistently refereed to a different standard than the rest.
		
Click to expand...

The stats will just show that we have a Celtic conspiracy theory on our hands!


----------



## BrianM (Jan 5, 2023)

MACM85 said:



			The stats will just show that we have a Celtic conspiracy theory on our hands!
		
Click to expand...

You should see a Psychiatrist for that Paranoia.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 5, 2023)

MACM85 said:



			The stats will just show that we have a Celtic conspiracy theory on our hands!
		
Click to expand...

Another incredible stat - it's 61 home games since Rangers conceded a penalty in a league match at Ibrox (14/09/2019 vs Livingston). Another world record for the bears to be proud of 😀


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 5, 2023)

rudebhoy said:



			Wrong, Rangers have been awarded 5 penalties but have not conceded any.

Celtic have been awarded 2 and have conceded 5 which you have to say is pretty unusual for a team well clear at the top of the league.

It's not a one-off -

5 seasons (2018-19 to 2022-23) League penalties awarded v conceded net:

Rangers = +28
Hearts = +9
Celtic = +8
Kilmarnock = +7
St Johnstone = +2
Hibs = +1
Aberdeen = -1
Hamilton = -1
Dutd = -3
Livingston = -6
Dundee = -9
Motherwell = -10
St Mirren = -12
Ross County = -12

Given that Celtic have been by far the most successful side during the above period, those stats are pretty staggering.

No doubt the usual deflection merchants will come out with their paranoia mantra, but the facts don't lie, one club is consistently refereed to a different standard than the rest.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, those are quite astonishing facts.

No real indication to me that Rangers had an extraordinary efficient defense during that period.
Hearts probably had a better defense than the sisters.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 5, 2023)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Wow, those are quite astonishing facts.

No real indication to me that Rangers had an extraordinary efficient defense during that period.
Hearts probably had a better defense than the sisters.
		
Click to expand...


Apologies, the figures don't include post split penalties. 

Amended top 4 with post split pens included for and against net: 
Rangers = +33 
Kilmarnock = +10 
Hearts = +9 
Celtic = +8


Red cards for and against would be another interesting set of stats.


----------



## MACM85 (Jan 5, 2023)

rudebhoy said:



			Apologies, the figures don't include post split penalties.

Amended top 4 with post split pens included for and against net:
Rangers = +33
Kilmarnock = +10
Hearts = +9
Celtic = +8


Red cards for and against would be another interesting set of stats.
		
Click to expand...

Morelos single handily is good for 2 a season. I would expect that to be on a level playing field with the two Glasgow teams.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 5, 2023)

MACM85 said:



			Morelos single handily is good for 2 a season. I would expect that to be on a level playing field with the two Glasgow teams.
		
Click to expand...

Yes you would need to factor Chubby out. Think he holds the all time SPFL record. The net comparison would still be interesting.


----------



## KenL (Jan 5, 2023)

BBC Scotland Slayer (@Naefearrfc) tweeted at 2:55 pm on Thu, Jan 05, 2023:
These handballs.....eh!!! https://t.co/M0drqjF9ZY
(



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611013509327867905)


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 6, 2023)

KenL said:



			BBC Scotland Slayer (@Naefearrfc) tweeted at 2:55 pm on Thu, Jan 05, 2023:
These handballs.....eh!!! https://t.co/M0drqjF9ZY
(



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611013509327867905)
		
Click to expand...

Pre VAR so irrelevant in the context of this week's game and his arms are not in an unnatural position. Would probably be a pen now right enough unless of course it was a Rangers player😀

Nor sure what the point of the post is tbh, haven't we already established you get far more than your fair share of penalties in any case? 🤪


----------



## MACM85 (Jan 6, 2023)

KenL said:



			BBC Scotland Slayer (@Naefearrfc) tweeted at 2:55 pm on Thu, Jan 05, 2023:
These handballs.....eh!!! https://t.co/M0drqjF9ZY
(



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611013509327867905)
		
Click to expand...

As Rudebhoy has said. Probably a pen according to current rules. Harsh but fair. This is Pre VAR and the ref didn't give it. I would expect it to be given now. 

Fact they had to go back to a previous game to find some sort of defensive penalty claim is laughable too!


----------



## KenL (Jan 6, 2023)

🎣😉🤣


----------



## rudebhoy (Monday at 11:47 AM)

Another week, another Goldson handball, no penalty awarded again. you couldn't make it up.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612125335520448513
And before anyone says that's soft, I agree, but they have consistently been given this season, what's the difference here?


----------



## MACM85 (Monday at 11:53 AM)

rudebhoy said:



			Another week, another Goldson handball, no penalty awarded again. you couldn't make it up.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612125335520448513
And before anyone says that's soft, I agree, but they have consistently been given this season, what's the difference here?
		
Click to expand...

But but it is in a natural postion/protecting himself from grave danger from the ball


----------



## BrianM (Monday at 11:57 AM)

rudebhoy said:



			Another week, another Goldson handball, no penalty awarded again. you couldn't make it up.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612125335520448513
And before anyone says that's soft, I agree, but they have consistently been given this season, what's the difference here?
		
Click to expand...

Where is his hand supposed to go?


----------



## BrianM (Monday at 11:59 AM)

The Paranoia from Celtic fans is unbelievable, you really need to get a life.
Not every handball is a penalty 🙈🙈


----------



## KenL (Monday at 12:02 PM)

Michael Stewart totally laughed at the suggestion that it was a penalty.


----------



## rudebhoy (Monday at 12:05 PM)

BrianM said:



			The Paranoia from Celtic fans is unbelievable, you really need to get a life.
*Not every handball is a penalty* 🙈🙈
		
Click to expand...

You can say that again


----------



## chico (Monday at 5:13 PM)

Another failure for VAR today,


BrianM said:



			The Paranoia from Celtic fans is unbelievable, you really need to get a life.
Not every handball is a penalty 🙈🙈 Against Rangers Law 14b paragraph 8 (Scottish Edition)
		
Click to expand...

 This.


----------



## BrianM (Monday at 5:33 PM)

chico said:



			Another failure for VAR today,
This.
		
Click to expand...

You better go and see that psychiatrist 😂😂


----------



## rudebhoy (Tuesday at 6:47 AM)

Good article, bang on the money

https://www.scotsman.com/sport/foot....enalty-3980183

Rangers’ endeavours at Tannadice on Sunday may not have automatically appeared to provide a breeding ground for Scottish football’s conspiracy theorists. One statistic generated by the encounter could threaten that, though.

Few considered that the ball striking the arm of Connor Goldson in the area during the Ibrox men’s 2-0 victory over Dundee United merited a penalty – unlike the defender’s hands-up contact in the box against Celtic at Ibrox seven days earlier. The fact neither led to a spot-kick means Rangers have now gone 38 league games – essentially an entire top flight campaign – without conceding a penalty. Moreover, owing to their involvement in the Viaplay League Cup this weekend, a year is guaranteed to pass without it being deemed by officials that any Ibrox player has been guilty of an offence to warrant a spot-kick on the domestic scene. A result of the fact the most recent such incident occurred in the top flight encounter at Pittodrie on January 18 last year, which allowed Lewis Ferguson to convert for Aberdeen in what proved a 1-1 draw.

Pretty remarkably, this follows on from a 44-game run without coughing up a league penalty that Rangers experienced between January 2020 and April 2021. A span sandwiched between Ryan Christie missing one in Celtic’s 2-1 derby defeat at home to their ancient adversaries on December 28, 2019 and Liam Craig netting for a 94th-minute equaliser from the spot to claim St Johnstone a 1-1 draw against Steven Gerrard’s side on April 21, 2021. Essentially then, across only three years, the Ibrox club have enjoyed two sequences avoiding any penalty punishment in the Premiership of a longevity only occasionally witnessed throughout top level football. However dominant a team may prove to be.

Rangers haven’t always even been the pre-eminent force across the period in question, which covers 69 games. Certainly, they were imperious in romping to the title in 2020-21 without the loss of a single game. A campaign in which they only gave up 13 goals. And, when analysing the concession of penalties, the art of disciplined defending must be recognised. There is no doubt that has been a Rangers hallmark but aside from their dominant spells, it is Celtic that have won two titles and are on course for a third. Yet despite that, while in the past three years the Ibrox men have only had four league spot kicks given against them, the figure for Celtic is 13, including five this season. Natural variance doesn’t cover this marked contrast, and most dispassionate observers would acknowledge that the Ibrox club have enjoyed slices of good fortune to fall the favourable side of an inevitable number of contentious decisions.

There is an even more pointed difference when it comes to the concession of penalties by the title rivals in their home environs on top flight duty. Scotland’s powerhouse pair tend to exhibit an overwhelming superiority on such occasions. However, while that is reflected in Rangers last being penalised with a spot-kick in the league domain at Ibrox on September 19, 2019, Celtic were on the wrong end of two dubious penalty calls on their own patch in back-to-back encounters in November alone. It isn’t the case that Rangers don’t know what it is like to have referees point to their spot in more recent times. Across their sorties in the altogether more exacting European domain in the past 10 months, they conceded no fewer than six penalties.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Tuesday at 9:46 AM)

Hearts have signed Jimmy Hill.


----------



## rudebhoy (Tuesday at 3:11 PM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612723878325006337
Quality commentary!


----------



## GreiginFife (Tuesday at 6:45 PM)

rudebhoy said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612723878325006337
Quality commentary!
		
Click to expand...

Nae twa doots, we pumped them


----------

